# To my Desi/South Asian sisters out there!  And everyone else too, actually! :)



## LatteGoodness (Feb 14, 2008)

So I'm a relative newbie here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I am just soaking up all this cool information on makeup! Some people on here are so knowledgeable, I am in awe.

Anyway, my question is for all you South Asian decent gals (or guys, whichever!) Do ya'll use bronzer? If so, what type? I'm NC40 and I've tried a few Clinque and MAC bronzers, and I end up looking like I've stayed out in the sun too long, and not in a good way either.

Also, what type of eyeshadow colors look best on our skin tones... I've got light brown/hazel eyes, so from what I've seen so far, I look good in browns, bronzes, golds, purples and pinks. Blues and greens are ok too.. Haven't really strayed from that, though I want to! 

And what do you think about eye liner? Do you prefer lining your lower waterline, or does going just below the lashline work for ya'll? I look like a messed up clown if I do that... my eyes just look weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhoo, this post is just to see what all is popular amongst us, what looks good, what doesn't, etc. And to the people who aren't South Asian: if ya'll have any input, it's very welcome!!


----------



## RaynelleM (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome!! I’m Indian – Goan and I’d definitely like to know what other S. Asian girls are using too!!

I’m C40 in studio fix, I think that’s a little darker than NC40 but I’m not sure! But I do use bronzer throughout the year, I’ve used the L’oreal glam one and now I use MAC’s Refined Deeper Bronze. I usually layer it over blush and only on the tops of my cheeks, temples, bridge of my nose and a little on my chin. Try using a lighter hand when applying it and only put a little on the brush. That way you can build the colour up to where it looks natural!

As for eyeshadow, I use any and every colour. I especially love bright blues, teals & greens as well as orange, red, yellow, purple & pink. I figure since I have a deeper skin tone I can pull off bright colours that may look clownish on most. My eyes are a very dark brown though so I’m not sure how some colours might look with lighter eyes but I guess you can experiment … go to MAC and just try on some colours that you’ve never used!! You can even use a bright colour as a liner if you’re not comfortable using it over the whole lid.

I do line my waterline, everyday, which is supposedly bad for the eyes but I feel my eyes look unfinished if I don’t. I only line under the lower lashline for my night time looks and usually with the eyeshadow colours the I have on my lids, it just makes it look nice & dramatic!! I used to think I looked bad when I first started doing it too mostly bc my under-eye area is darker than the rest of my face (I know a lot of SA girls have this problem!!) but now I use a pencil brush to get it as close to the lashline as possible so it not a thick line of colour. You could even try using a fluidline with a small angled brush so u get a thin, precise line.

Another thing that I have just started experimenting with is bright lipsticks & glosses bc I usually only use light or nude colours. So far, I tried a bright red that I really liked and my sister bought me Up the Amp (MAC) on the w/end, it’s a bold lavender and very different from anything I’ve ever used on my lips. I love it!!

What lip colours do you wear LatteGoodness?


----------



## Flammable (Feb 14, 2008)

Great post, LatteGoodness! I'm NC42 with yellow undertones. I use bronzer every now and then. I usually use Laguna from the NARS Orgasm/Laguna duo. I like to use a slanted blush brush to swipe it around my hairline, under my chin, sides of my nose with a light hand and then I use a kabuki brush to buff it in. I feel this adds definition to the face. I don't know if there is a better way of doing it?

I always line my waterline. It's second nature. I line the lower lashline when I am going for a more dramatic look. I love MAC smolder,engraved, tarnished, teddy, blooz, hyacinth, powersurge, prunella to name a few.

I have brown eyes and like to experiment with shadows. I have a gazillion MAC shadows and pigments. My favorites are- sushi flower, embark, sketch, hepcat, beautymarked, cranberry, nocturnelle, parfait amour, knight divine, deep truth, plumage, shimmermoss, humid, greensmoke, amberlights, mulch, antiqued, coppering, haux and black tied (again, to name a few). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fave pigments- blue green, copper, blue brown, old gold, gold stroke, pink bronze, rose, dark soul, entremauve, violet. I just wish I had more control when applying pigments and sometimes they seem to disappear when I put them in the crease. Perhaps I should be using mixing medium?

I am not really a gloss girl, so here are my favorite MAC lipsticks- mousse slimshine, prudeux slimshine, rougette mattene, strawbaby (LE), instinctive(LE), del rio, plumful, hot tahiti, spice it up, rebel, dubonnet, sheer plum and touch.

I think the best brands (dept. store) for South Asian girls are MAC and NARS. I also like Vincent Longo lipsticks.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 14, 2008)

Well thanks for ya'll's responses!  

I have another question about the bronzers... does it give you that "JLo" glow that everyone desires?  I wonder what a bronzer is for if you've already got a blush (which for my case is a brownish-peach color.. got it at MAC the other day, and it's at home, hence I can't tell you the exact name.)  I mean I guess I could just use my blush as bronzer... but I'd be lookin like I just had a hot flash LOL!  

I have heard a lot about Orgasm by Nars bronzer, definitely have to check that out next time I'm at Sephora...

As for lip colors... dang it, all my makeup's at home, so I can't name specific color names, but I like brownish-reds for the most part... I do like glosses more than lip sticks, as I like the shiny look and it doesn't feel as heavy.  Ooh, but I am in love with DuWop's lip venom gloss... it is awesomeness!!!  I have it in a color that is discontinued, but I will get it in another color when I run out... I use it sparingly now as it is.

And another question: do you guys prefer threading or tweezing?  Do you do it yourself, or at the salon?


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_Well thanks for ya'll's responses! 

I have another question about the bronzers... does it give you that "JLo" glow that everyone desires? I wonder what a bronzer is for if you've already got a blush (which for my case is a brownish-peach color.. got it at MAC the other day, and it's at home, hence I can't tell you the exact name.) I mean I guess I could just use my blush as bronzer... but I'd be lookin like I just had a hot flash LOL! 

I have heard a lot about Orgasm by Nars bronzer, definitely have to check that out next time I'm at Sephora...

As for lip colors... dang it, all my makeup's at home, so I can't name specific color names, but I like brownish-reds for the most part... I do like glosses more than lip sticks, as I like the shiny look and it doesn't feel as heavy. Ooh, but I am in love with DuWop's lip venom gloss... it is awesomeness!!! I have it in a color that is discontinued, but I will get it in another color when I run out... I use it sparingly now as it is.

And another question: do you guys prefer threading or tweezing? Do you do it yourself, or at the salon?_

 



Girl, let me tell ya, never limit yourself as far as colors. I used to be terrified of wearing colors on my face. But now, you cant stop me. I have this Red Crimson like hair so I always thought eyeshadows would clash with my hair and I would look stupid. Now, it's all about what I feel as oppossed to being concerned with what other people think about my hair. What I started doing is wearing color little by little to get out of my comfort zone. You would be suprised how many compliments you will get. I have learned that when people say, they dont like make-up it secretely means they dont like Make Up worn the wrong way. But being a makeup lover I have learned there is no right or wrong way. There are no rules. As a woman of color I urge you to embrace your make up choices. There are so many colors you can wear on your face, its crazy. You can always mix bronzer with a blush. Thats what I do. I wear color on my face every day. I love love love MAC's Format and Ambering Rose. When I wanna wear something less I use this limited edition Bronzer I got from Revlon with lil gold dots in it called Raizen Spice. I love NARS blush TAOS. Did I mention, I love it.

As for tweezing or threading. I love love threading. I think its great and wanna kiss the person that DOES EM' RIGHT!!! cause I love an arch. As for me after being a victim on more than one occasion of getting jacked up eyebrows, I opt to do it myself. I spoke to a Make Up artist who suggested to me limiting the amount of times I wax my brows to no more than once a month. So now, I wax em once a month and just tweez em with my trusty Revlon tweezers I've had for YEARS.


----------



## RaynelleM (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_I have another question about the bronzers... does it give you that "JLo" glow that everyone desires? I wonder what a bronzer is for if you've already got a blush 

And another question: do you guys prefer threading or tweezing? Do you do it yourself, or at the salon?_

 
I was looking for something to give me that golden glow as well and the MA at MAC suggested Warmed MSF (I was thinking of getting Golden Bronzer but she said it would be too light and wouldn’t show up on me), which I bought yesterday so I have yet to use it but she put some on my face and it did look quite "glowy".

IMO a bronzer is supposed to give you that sun-kissed look like you spent some time in the sun, whereas a blush just adds some colour to your cheeks. So while a blush goes right on your cheeks, a bronzer should go wherever the sun would naturally hit your face ... tops of the cheeks, nose etc. Plus there are certain colours of blush that just wouldn't work as a bronzer … for eg. a bright pink bc you wouldn’t naturally turn pink after being in the sun!! (unless you got burnt!!)

I usually wax once in awhile and tweeze by myself in between … I have gotten threading done before but I didn’t really like the result plus waxing is just so much quicker and less painful (for me!!).


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 15, 2008)

So!  Update... went to the mall yesterday and saw some bronzers... the MUA at MAC told me that some people layer bronzers on top of blushes so that it doesn't look as harsh... didn't really see one I liked though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I went to Sephora and tried out Nars' bronzer in Orgasm.  It was way too pink and I think I'd have to use a lot for it to even show up.  Couple that with the price, and yeah, it didn't take long for me to walk away.

Anyway, will continue on my quest of bronzers, I'm sure I'll find one that looks good on me eventually!

Oh yeah, and while at MAC, I got e/s in Trax and Coppering... they looked very nice on my skintone, I was proud of myself!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I was on a role, so I got a eyelash curler from Sephora... do you guys have a problem with teeny tiny eyelashes?  From people's FOTDs, it seems like I'm alone on this one... ah well.

Also, for those with a tannish, brown skin color (in case people not SA are reading this), is it prudent to use brow colors that are black like the eyebrow hairs, or dark brownish?  I've tried black, and I end up looking like I have caterpillers above my eyes.. guess I get carried away lol.. that or my application of it sucked, hehe!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RaynelleM* 

 
_I usually wax once in awhile and tweeze by myself in between … I have gotten threading done before but I didn’t really like the result plus waxing is just so much quicker and less painful (for me!!)._

 
Oh yeah, and I got threaded in India... they did a decent enough job, though afterwards, I was bleeding all over the place, and it looked horrible with all the teeny scabs... yikes!  I stick to tweezing on my own now...


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello!

I'm South Indian too (Kerala), so this was a fun thread to read. I have nc42 skin, black hair and dark, reddish-brown eyes.

I like to use bronzer instead of blush sometimes, and I use it in the hollows of my cheeks.

I like use pink, gold, champagne, peach, lime green, mint, purple/plum, navy, bronze and black eyeshadows. Eyeshadows with too much red in them just look wierd on me. 

I like to line my lower lashline with gel liner, but on most days I just do winged liner on my top lid and put a touch of dark shadow on the outer corner of my lash line (I use Sonia Kashuk's smudge brush for this).


----------



## ohsosparkly (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm SA too-Gujarati with  NC 42 skin. (well, now it seems I'm C6!)
Let's see----
I use bronzer on top of blush for more of a 'glowy' look. I know this is a MAC forum but I've had good luck with Laura Mercier bronzer and her pink and coral color quads and mosaics.   A MA told me to swipe and then buff the bronzer in the shape of  'check mark' on top of the blush.   

Eyeshadows: greens (Fiction, Sumptuous Olive, Club, Patina, Juxt, Humid), blues (Knight Devine, Flashtrack, Deep truth, Aquadisiac, Delft paint pot), bronzes and oranges (Firespot, Gorgeous Gold), purples (Trax, cranberry, Nocturnelle, Star Violet), neutrals (The warm quad for smoke signals is a MUST HAVE). 

Eyeliner: I 'tightline' and love the polished and finished look this gives me. My eyes are slightly downturned, so I wing up my eyeliner on my top lid.
If I'm going out I will smudge in a little into my lower lids.  I've got dark circles so I try not to do this too much--it makes them look darker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Carbon, Beauty Marked, Deep Truth for a softer line.

lipsticks: Mystic, Spice it up, Paramount, Sharp Beige, Dubonnet
lipglass: Oh Baby, Viva Glam V, Pop Mode
non mac lipglosses: LORAC Da Bomb, Too Faced: Billionaire Boyfriend

I'm sure there's more but can't remember now.

oh and definitely threading for brows. But I'm a glutton for pain--I get my whole face threaded!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 15, 2008)

Ooooh.. I am so glad you started this thread.  I would love to see more representation from Desi/South Asian.


----------



## Abhayah15 (Feb 16, 2008)

ok so i just joined and i never really post but im indian and i think a NC42 and i got the iridescent loose powder in golden bronze awhile ago from MAC and i absolutely LOVE it! i got so many compliments on how glowy my skin looked but no one even thought it was the makeup i had on so i def suggest you give this a try!


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Abhayah15* 

 
_ok so i just joined and i never really post but im indian and i think a NC42 and i got the iridescent loose powder in golden bronze awhile ago from MAC and i absolutely LOVE it! i got so many compliments on how glowy my skin looked but no one even thought it was the makeup i had on so i def suggest you give this a try!_

 
i 2nd this. im pakistani nc40 and this is lovely used with the 182 and blended upwards.

i also love warmed msf with lightscapade over it for a subtle glow


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eemaan* 

 
_i 2nd this. im pakistani nc40 and this is lovely used with the 182 and blended upwards.

i also love warmed msf with lightscapade over it for a subtle glow_

 
Oooh, I will definitely try this next!  Thanks you guys!


----------



## Flammable (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Abhayah15* 

 
_ok so i just joined and i never really post but im indian and i think a NC42 and i got the iridescent loose powder in golden bronze awhile ago from MAC and i absolutely LOVE it! i got so many compliments on how glowy my skin looked but no one even thought it was the makeup i had on so i def suggest you give this a try!_

 
do you put it all over your face?


----------



## Abhayah15 (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flammable* 

 
_do you put it all over your face?_

 
no its way too concentrated to put all over your face...i use it more like a highlight...i use a small blush brush or a buffer brush and put a TINY bit on the lid and tap it on my cheeks and blend it up the sides towards my temples...also put a small bit on your nose and blend it towards your cheeks...sometimes i put some on my jawline too which defines it more but i mostly put it on my cheeks and nose!...cant live without it!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2008)

All of the above with more emphasis on the kohl rimmed eyes. Most of our eyes are almond shaped or round. So black rimmed eyes make our eyes stand out even more.

Also, our options are limitless imo. We can experiment with a lot of colors. 

Bronzer is good to a degree. Since most of us do have a bronzed or sunkissed look we don't want to over do it. We have that special tan and I think if we bronze our cheeks just slightly, a lil on the nose and forehead blended, it will look fabulous. A lil goes a long way.

What can I say about eye liner? lol Kajal is a must. I say experiment with all types of color and smokey eyes with black or brown liner around the eyes to give that soft bedroom look. 

Lipstick and lipgloss all depends on your skintone tbh and how it will suit you and your personality. I used to be just a lipgloss girl but I have branched out and now I can't stop buying MAC lipsticks. That is all I buy because they have a wide range of colors that suits us desi women. Expand your horizons when it comes to choosing lipsticks. Don't just stick to one color like rust, burgundy or red. We can also wear pink, purples, and orange!

Now lastly, eye shadows! The same can be said with eye shadows. Its good to try out new colors than to sticking to the norm. A lot of you suggest good colors but the thing is to take those colors and use them differently each time. Browns are always going to look good but how about taking those brown shadows and using blue with them? Or pink?

Hope that helps my friend!


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 18, 2008)

i never really post anymore but what the hell

being nc40 means there really are no limits when it comes to colors i am in love with hipness blush from mac right now (on a side note)

orgasm is a blush by nars not a brozer so you wouldn't want to put that all over.... taj mahal by nars is a really pretty blush on darker skintones coppertone by mac is another blush i adore

refined golden bronzer is what i use it's deeper than golden and looks tons better on

layering bronzer over blush gives the skin the nicest effect imo when it comes to bronzer use... someone said golden bronzer is hot and i second this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....


----------



## anjdes (Feb 18, 2008)

Great thread!

I'm NC43 and I feel , technically, I should be able to pull off most eyeshadow colours (that I don't, and usually stick to browns, is another story!!).

I use MAC Bronzing Powder in Bronze - works well for me. Especially when teamed with Peachykeen blusher.

I agree with you on lining the lower eyelids - I can never pull that off. My daughter, of all people, points out I look 'mean' when I line my lower eyelids :-(

Lipsticks - oh I love Dubonnet, Twig and Rozz Revival from MAC and Chocolate Raspberry from Clinique.

The one look I'm dying to nail is a soft pink-grey eye and light lips, inspired by the Indian actress Rani Mukherjee in some old Titan watch ads . Couldn't find any pictures, just this video on YouTube YouTube - Rani Mukherjee in Titan Watches I think she looks fab. Any ideas on products?


----------



## neeshie (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi!

I'm NC42-45, depending on season. I love colours on my eyes - but don't really like pinks/reds/ oranges/ yellows. Blue and green are my faves.

I've done a version of that pink and grey eye you're looking for.
I don't really think pinks look that great on me, so i use something with a bit of brown in the pink such as flirty number or innuendo eyeshadsows or mauvement pigment. I use knight divine to give it a smoky look - but if you want a softer colour try silver ring maybe?
Then of course eyeliner and lots of mascara.

Lips, I would go with any YLBB lipstick or gloss - can't think of any right now.


----------



## nai (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello.  I'm NC35.  Southeast asian.  

The best bronzer by far that i've tried is cargo bronzer in medium.  It's not too dark.  MAC's mineralize powder in warmed is similar to it.  for the JLo glow look I use belightful above the bronzer.  works perfect everytime and i don't need blush.

I hardly ever line my waterline.  Sometimes if i go out at night i do but never in the day.  it's too harsh.

all colors work perfect on my dark brown eyes.  although i noticed the best to accentuate them are greens and purples. my faves are pigments in olive green and violet.

for lips. mine r pigmented so i only need gloss to polish up my lips.  lots of  days i can just wear chapstick and be on my way.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Abhayah15* 

 
_no its way too concentrated to put all over your face...i use it more like a highlight...i use a small blush brush or a buffer brush and put a TINY bit on the lid and tap it on my cheeks and blend it up the sides towards my temples...also put a small bit on your nose and blend it towards your cheeks...sometimes i put some on my jawline too which defines it more but i mostly put it on my cheeks and nose!...cant live without it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Ok, now you've quite convinced me, I must try this!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Now lastly, eye shadows! The same can be said with eye shadows. Its good to try out new colors than to sticking to the norm. A lot of you suggest good colors but the thing is to take those colors and use them differently each time. Browns are always going to look good but how about taking those brown shadows and using blue with them? Or pink?

Hope that helps my friend!_

 
Yeah, I'm working on blending in more unconventional colors, but it's hard to break out of the habit of browns and pinks!  Baby steps!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 

 
_orgasm is a blush by nars not a brozer so you wouldn't want to put that all over.... taj mahal by nars is a really pretty blush on darker skintones coppertone by mac is another blush i adore_

 
Well no wonder I thought it was too light, it's a blush!  Haha, I'm such a nerd... :nerd:


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjdes* 

 
_The one look I'm dying to nail is a soft pink-grey eye and light lips, inspired by the Indian actress Rani Mukherjee in some old Titan watch ads . Couldn't find any pictures, just this video on YouTube YouTube - Rani Mukherjee in Titan Watches I think she looks fab. Any ideas on products?_

 
K well I know this isn't spot on her look, but is this somewhat close? I could make it in the pinkish brown she's sporting and show it to you if you want... let me know.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_ 
Then I went to Sephora and tried out Nars' bronzer in Orgasm.  It was way too pink and I think I'd have to use a lot for it to even show up.  Couple that with the price, and yeah, it didn't take long for me to walk away._

 
Orgasm is actually a blush, not a bronzer. That may have been why you didn't get the results you wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that it sounds like you want a bit of glow but not much colour - in that case, I agree with the person who suggested MAC's Warmed MSF. It won't look super obvious but it gives a nice sheen to make your skin look glowy and healthy.


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Feb 18, 2008)

Rani Mukherjee is gorgeous! jus watched that clip- an i love the lips. i'm looking for a really good nude lipstick for south asian NC30/35 skin? my lips are kinda pigmented already, plummy-pink kinda colour. has anyone tried the lip erase from macpro? i'm thinkin of getting it.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimibrowneyes* 

 
_Rani Mukherjee is gorgeous! jus watched that clip- an i love the lips. i'm looking for a really good nude lipstick for south asian NC30/35 skin? my lips are kinda pigmented already, plummy-pink kinda colour. has anyone tried the lip erase from macpro? i'm thinkin of getting it._

 
Have you tried L'Oreal's Colour Riche's Aishwarya's Beige?  It's a great nude lip color with a touch of pink.  I also have slightly pigmented lips, and that color looks great on me... haven't tried out too many MAC lipsticks/glosses though, so I don't know which ones of theirs would look good...


----------



## Abhayah15 (Feb 19, 2008)

ive been thinking about getting strobe cream cause ive heard so many good things about it but does it give the same subtle glow on nc42 as it would on light shades?


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm Indian...I have gone from being an NC30 to currently NC42.  I have tanned quite a bit from going on a couple of vacations.  

My staples are:  Smolder eye kohl (the more the better), Blacktrack fluidline, a good eye lash curler and mascara, Improper Copper Cream Colour Base and Matte Bronzer from MAC.

Besides this, for blush colours my faves are Plum Foolery and Sunbasque.  I also like Pink Swoon for a brighter look.  Eyeshadow colours are basically limitless.  Same goes for lips.  I think the only colour that doesn't look that great on Indian skin is light mauvy pinks, like Politely Pink or Pervette.  I think ALL of the Viva Glams look great on Indians, depending on what liner you wear with it. 

A great everyday nude lipstick is Spirit with either Spice, Hover, or Beurre lipliner.   Pair that with Viva Glam V gloss...beautiful!


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 19, 2008)

P.S.  A new strobe product is coming out soon (keep your eye out for it).  It gives a GREAT glow/highlight on NC42!


----------



## sitasati (Feb 20, 2008)

My favorite nude is Jubilee with Sinamon l/g on top ..and mac lip prime as a base ..and spice as a lipliner lol. Soooooooooooo many things needed to achieve a perfect nude. ::
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




::


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm South Asian too, thanks for posting the thread!

I'm an NC40-42 and would second what Shabdebaz has said about Spirit and VG5 ...and also Blacktrack and Smolder...

The mineralize skinfinishes Light Flush and Warmed are a must have and Love Nectar gloss is beautiful!!

Here are some other recs:

Lipsticks:
nudes - viva glam 2,Hug Me, Cherish, Jubilee, spirit, hlaf n half, sparks can fly, kinda sexy
pink - feel so fine, creme de la femme, sweetie, lovelorn, intimate
plum/purple ish - up the amp, plumful, syrup, craving, budding lust
red/coral - profusion, vegas volt, russian red, viva glam 1
browny pinks - fast play, twig

Lipglass/plush:
nudes - Viva glam V, VI, lust, bare truth
peachy/golden - love nectar, big baby, pink lemonade
coral - lychee luxe (LOVE IT)
pinks - perfectly pink, full on lust, pink poodle, ample pink (a must)

Blushes
Breath of plum, plum foolery, margin, prism, harmony, dame, honour, peachykeen, fleur power... i could go on!! 

Do any of you actually work for MAC? I do...


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 20, 2008)

I see a lot of you (big surprise lol) love eye liner... I know you're not supposed to, but do any of ya'll still use MAC's fluidlines to line your lower inner rims? I talked to a MAC mua and she told me that although they suggest you don't, many people still do it... Also, I've heard good things about Stile Smudge Pots and how you can tightline with them.  Thoughts?


----------



## faifai (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, I'm from Bangladesh and NC45. 

For eyes, I like wearing black eyeliner. Liquid liner for the upper eyelid and creme eyeliner for the lower waterline. Like you, I look really weird if I line outside the lower waterline. It has to be ON the waterline to look normal. I like using Wet 'n' Wild H2O Proof liquid liner on the top lid and L'Oreal's HIP Color Truth creme eyeliner in black on the lower lid. It's the blackest black creme eyeliner ever, and lasts much longer than Blacktrack Fluidline! Plus it's way cheaper and you get more product, since it's nearly always on BOGOF at Walgreen's or CVS.

Curling your eyelashes is very important, since most desi people have long but very straight eyelashes. Then wear a lengthening, waterproof mascara for maximum oomph. I like Maybelline Volum Express Turbo Boost waterproof mascara.

As for bronzers, I think they look good, and I usually prefer wearing bronzer to wearing blush. I like L'oreal HIP Vibrant Shimmer bronzing powder in Glowing. It gives a nice glow without being glittery, and doesn't look "dirty" on my skin.

As for lips, I prefer mostly sheer reds and pinks in gloss form. I think lipstick is too hard to maintain so I prefer more low-maintenance stuff. VS Beauty Rush lipglosses are lovely.

If you look at any of my FOTDs, you can get a better idea of what kinds of colors I wear - some colors are definitely more flattering than others. I usually tend to be pretty neutral, but that''s only because I'm too lazy to do colorful looks.


----------



## Flammable (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_I see a lot of you (big surprise lol) love eye liner... I know you're not supposed to, but do any of ya'll still use MAC's fluidlines to line your lower inner rims? I talked to a MAC mua and she told me that although they suggest you don't, many people still do it... Also, I've heard good things about Stile Smudge Pots and how you can tightline with them.  Thoughts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've used blacktrack on my lower lash line, I see no problem with doing that. But don't use it on your waterline, I wouldn't recommend it.

I own a couple of Stila smudge pots, they are similar to fluidlines, but I think fluidlines are a notch better than the smudge pots. The color payoff seems better to me (or maybe I am just partial to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Flammable (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I'm South Asian too, thanks for posting the thread!

I'm an NC40-42 and would second what Shabdebaz has said about Spirit and VG5 ...and also Blacktrack and Smolder...

The mineralize skinfinishes Light Flush and Warmed are a must have and Love Nectar gloss is beautiful!!

Here are some other recs:

Lipsticks:
nudes - viva glam 2,Hug Me, Cherish, Jubilee, spirit, hlaf n half, sparks can fly, kinda sexy
pink - feel so fine, creme de la femme, sweetie, lovelorn, intimate
plum/purple ish - up the amp, plumful, syrup, craving, budding lust
red/coral - profusion, vegas volt, russian red, viva glam 1
browny pinks - fast play, twig

Lipglass/plush:
nudes - Viva glam V, VI, lust, bare truth
peachy/golden - love nectar, big baby, pink lemonade
coral - lychee luxe (LOVE IT)
pinks - perfectly pink, full on lust, pink poodle, ample pink (a must)

Blushes
Breath of plum, plum foolery, margin, prism, harmony, dame, honour, peachykeen, fleur power... i could go on!! 

Do any of you actually work for MAC? I do..._

 

Any good MAC peach lipsticks for NC42 skintone?


----------



## Debbie (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm Vietnamese, with light skin...and have had trouble with bronzers because anything that goes on looks like a blob of mess.  

My routine these days after my foundation, I apply a medium tan foundation (which is really dark for me) on the contour area of my cheeks with a blush contour brush. I then use a 182 buffer brush, and dip it in Bare Escentuals "Bare Radiance" all over face color, tap it, and buff it on my sun areas (forehead, nose, chin, and cheeks (blending over the contour I created earlier).  Then with a blush brush, I lightly tap it into a Bare Escentuals  All over Face color (I use clear radiance) to sweep over what I just did with the Bare Radiance.  If I want more pink, I'll apply a hint of "Kiss" from Bare Escentuals.

I found that Bare Escentuals All over Colors are buildable, and could be as subtle or dramatic as you like.  Check it out next time you're at Sephora or UlTA.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Flammable* 

 
_Any good MAC peach lipsticks for NC42 skintone?_

 
Try See Sheer, Kinda Sexy (but with Spice lipliner), Exhibitionist, Ramblin Rose, Vegas Volt, and pair any of them with Love nectar gloss or Lychee Luxe gloss...


----------



## shabdebaz (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_ Do any of you actually work for MAC? I do..._

 
Me too!  And I loved all of your recommendations!  You had a lot of my faves/staples in there.


----------



## RaynelleM (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimibrowneyes* 

 
_ has anyone tried the lip erase from macpro? i'm thinkin of getting it._

 
Just got it in the mail today (cuz the Pro Store has been sold out for over a month now) ... I'm gonna try it tonite and see how it is. I got it in Dim.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_For eyes, I like wearing black eyeliner. Liquid liner for the upper eyelid and creme eyeliner for the lower waterline. Like you, I look really weird if I line outside the lower waterline. It has to be ON the waterline to look normal. I like using Wet 'n' Wild H2O Proof liquid liner on the top lid and L'Oreal's HIP Color Truth creme eyeliner in black on the lower lid. It's the blackest black creme eyeliner ever, and lasts much longer than Blacktrack Fluidline! Plus it's way cheaper and you get more product, since it's nearly always on BOGOF at Walgreen's or CVS._

 
I got all excited yesterday and bought L'Oreal's HIP Color Truth cream eyeliner.  Less than impressed with the liner brush it comes with, but that doesn't matter as I'm gonna use my SmashBox eyeliner brush instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Will let ya'll know how it turns out, got a puja to go to this weekend!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 21, 2008)

im a nc 40-42 and im paki/middle eastern and I use strobe cream and hate it, it dosent do crap for me and im considered light skinned by alot of pakistani people. im just trying to use it up so I can use it for B2M.


----------



## ohsosparkly (Feb 29, 2008)

hey just wanted to share my latest MAC makeover info- I've included the chart for reference. I got so many compliments saying I was 'glowing' after I left the dept store!!

Me: C6 Studio Fix and NW40 Concealer

*Eyes:*
Highlight: Ricepaper
Eyelid: Painterly pot and Goldmine
Crease: Texture
Outer Lid: Humid
Eyeliner and lower lid: Femme Noir
Eyeliner top lid: Blacktrack Fluidline

Cheeks
Contour: Deep Dark Mineralize Powder
Blush: Sunbasque

*Lips*
Pencil: Stripdown
Lipstick: Viva Glam V
Lipglass: Love Nectar


----------



## *Star Violet* (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi, I'm half Pakistani, half Indian...NW 30. I just tried a goldenish MSF Skin Finish over my usual face routine and it looks fab...If you're using bronzer and look too dark, I would suggest going a shade lighter with you're foundation and then applying bronzer but what will look amazing is if you highlight with MSF in a niece goldenish tone. It looks very pretty with women of colour...and as for eyeshadows, we're lucky we can try anything we want....go crazy with the colour...I know I do...
I actually stopped wearing eyeliner, I  line my water line everyday and always put on mascara...if your eyeliner smudges when you line the bottom...line your waterline, top and bottom and blink real fast a couple of times and you'll get that nice mysterious look that Rani Mukarjee has...


----------



## LatteGoodness (Mar 3, 2008)

So I tried waterlining with my L'Oreale HIP eyeliner creme/gel that I bought a while ago and there was absolutely no smudging, no running!  I also went over it with a eyeliner pencil... next time I will try to dip the pencil into the gel for easier application.  Finally I found an eyeliner that doesn't run!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And dang it, I still need to do a FOTD with Rani's makeup... will get to it, promise!!


----------



## mocha_queen (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_All of the above with more emphasis on the kohl rimmed eyes. Most of our eyes are almond shaped or round. So black rimmed eyes make our eyes stand out even more.
_

 
Exactly!
I wear kajal almost all the time...it just makes the eyes pop...especially browns and dark browns




I have started using Golden Bronze Iridescent powder and it gives skin that healthy glow.
Silver Dusk is great too...if you know how to use it right.


----------



## mocha_queen (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_I got all excited yesterday and bought L'Oreal's HIP Color Truth cream eyeliner. Less than impressed with the liner brush it comes with, but that doesn't matter as I'm gonna use my SmashBox eyeliner brush instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will let ya'll know how it turns out, got a puja to go to this weekend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Their brushes sure do suck
But I found the colours to be great...they are long lasting and dont imprint and just so easy to apply.
I havent been able to find the Revlon kohl pencil in the Carolinas yet.
I got a few from back home as those are incredible too.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Mar 3, 2008)

i love love loveeeeee my eyeliner/kajal. It's my bestest friend!! haha!! Even if i dont do any other make up on my face i just do that and lipgloss and im set. i dont even bother with foundation a lot of days. lol.


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 3, 2008)

hey mamas! indian here too... I get asked what makeup brands I use and colors. I love to look bronze and accentuate my eyes and skin complexion.

so some of my favs that i use are:

Nars bronzer in Laguna
MAC bronzer in Refined Golden
MSF Natural in Medium to Dark
MSF in Warmed
MAC Blush/Bronzer in Other Wordly (I really like it)

Blushes:
MAC in Pinch Me
MAC in Coppertone
MAC in Fancy Ray
MAC in Sunbasque
MAC in Gingerly
Nars in Orgasam
Nars in Lovejoy

Face Stuff:
Stila Correcting Concelor
Sue Devitt Pressed Powder
Sue Devitt Gel Foundation
MAC Studio Fix Concelor
MAC Beauty Powder

Mascaras:
L'oreal Volumnious in Carbon Black
Lashblast
Fresh 
Define-a-lash
Some Rimmel mascaras
MAC Plushlash
MAC Zoomlash
Full and Soft

ahhh...I have to get back to work, sorry.

Dont even get me started in lippies/eyeshadows/eyeliners lol, but if you guys want I will give my favs. 

Enjoy!


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 3, 2008)

oh what the hell, I read alot of eyeliner and kajal stuff so I LOVE:

MAC Feline Kohl (soo black)
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners
MAC Fluidline in black track
LORAC (I forgot the name but its a stubby thick pencil with a hint of glitter in black...I LOVE it, got mad compliments whenever I wore it)


----------



## mimibrowneyes (Mar 3, 2008)

i bought half n half l/s recently, loving that with c-thru lipglass!! didnt like the feel of the lip erase wen i tried it at the pro shop- i could just as well use a concealer- an the MUA said i didnt need it! lol been buyin alota limited edition stuff lately on ebay- hav to say the mcqueen paint pot in otherwordly is gorgeous!! its suits any1 i think. any try that? 

also wat are you guys plannin on buyin from Fafi collection this thurs/wenever?? (th paint pots look gooooood!)


----------



## silverbelle282 (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Try See Sheer, Kinda Sexy (but with Spice lipliner), Exhibitionist, Ramblin Rose, Vegas Volt, and pair any of them with Love nectar gloss or Lychee Luxe gloss..._

 
i'm indian too, nc40-42, and the other day an MA put missy slimshine and fulfilled plushglass over it and i LOVED it! a really great peach look i never would have thought of, so i highly recommend it! i have been wearing it with green eyes (humid plus naked lunch or gorgeous gold, etc)

some of my favorites are:

cheeks: gingerly blush, warmed msf, refined golden bronzer
lips: skew l/s, hug me l/s, strength l/s, wonderstruck l/g, cultured l/g, midimauve l/s, 
eyes: honestly i feel that pretty much anything goes! some of my favorites are paradisco, swish, tilt, deep truth, humid, satin taupe, retrospeck, cranberry, poste haste, the list could go on...

does anyone on here have hushabye blush? i bought it a while ago on recommendation from an MA, but i cannot for the life of me get it to work/look right. what can i do?!


----------



## anjdes (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_So I tried waterlining with my L'Oreale HIP eyeliner creme/gel that I bought a while ago and there was absolutely no smudging, no running!  I also went over it with a eyeliner pencil... next time I will try to dip the pencil into the gel for easier application.  Finally I found an eyeliner that doesn't run!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And dang it, I still need to do a FOTD with Rani's makeup... will get to it, promise!!_

 
I'll be waiting


----------



## Beautiful (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm NC44 and the strobe cream gives my skin a strange greyish cast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, for a glowy look I prefer Milani's cream bronzer which has lots of gold in it.


----------



## JCinwrappingppr (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi everyone! It's my first time on Specktra and i am SO glad there is a WOC forum! a lot of times I find that makeup advice/colors to use/etc. don't really apply to women of darker skin! You guys are all so knowledgable..I've been lurking for days before deciding to register and post. 

Anyways I am South Indian and I have just started using MAC. I am NC45 skin. I absolutely love love love my Studio Tech concealer..it is magic! My under eye circles disappear instantly! Also I am obsessed with Fluidline in Blacktrack..the color is so black on my skin and it stands out really well. It's so easy to apply as well! 

I was wondering if you guys could reccomend a couple e/s (or pigment, whatever) for me? I want a glittery black - something that really stands out on my skin! I've tried a lot of black e/s and they end up just looking ashy. I also want a pretty charcoal grey that won't end up looking ashy either. I can't seem to find the right e/s for a perfect "smokey eye". TIA!


----------



## anjdes (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi JCinwrappingppr! Welcome! The recs you asked for - a popular glittery black in Black Tied. For a grey try Knight Divine. I also love to do a smokey eye with Black Tied/Carbon at the lash line and crease with a wash of Star Violet. HTH!


----------



## angeluv009 (Mar 11, 2008)

Love this thread!!! I'm west indian and nc 42. 
I dunno if anyone else has noticed this, but i had a discussion with my MA about how desi women seem to like to choose foundation that too light for their skin tone. Blah. it irks me when i see a nice brown sugar lady trying to be lighter. 
Anywhoo enough of my rant. I agree you could wear any eyeshadows. 
My favorite everyday blush is margin, its really subtle and if you want something a little more intense you can put more on. 
I currently use BE Warmth as a bronzer... but im impartial on it... 
as for lipstick i loooove ruby woo from mac. Its a super bright red, but its ohhhh so sexy!


----------



## LatteGoodness (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjdes* 

 
_Hi JCinwrappingppr! Welcome! The recs you asked for - a popular glittery black in Black Tied. For a grey try Knight Divine. I also love to do a smokey eye with Black Tied/Carbon at the lash line and crease with a wash of Star Violet. HTH!_

 
You know, I went to the MAC store the other day and swatched Black Tied and though I saw the glitter flecks in the eyeshadow pot itself, when I swatched it I didn't see anything but black.  So would you have to cake it on for the glitter to show, or what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angeluv009* 

 
_Love this thread!!! I'm west indian and nc 42. 
I dunno if anyone else has noticed this, but i had a discussion with my MA about how desi women seem to like to choose foundation that too light for their skin tone. Blah. it irks me when i see a nice brown sugar lady trying to be lighter. 
Anywhoo enough of my rant. I agree you could wear any eyeshadows. 
My favorite everyday blush is margin, its really subtle and if you want something a little more intense you can put more on. 
I currently use BE Warmth as a bronzer... but im impartial on it... 
as for lipstick i loooove ruby woo from mac. Its a super bright red, but its ohhhh so sexy!_

 
I've noticed the whole desi women trying to put on a lighter colored foundation/powder before too.  What is up with that?  It looks way better to have the right color on than look like a clown!  

Oh and I found the perfect red lipstick too, though it's not from MAC, it's from Burt's Bees.  Extremely pigmented (perhaps a bit too much in fact) and it gives you that tingly/minty feeling too!  Plus it's all natural... ya'll should try it out, it looks blood red on me... I wear it when I wanna do the Christina Aguilara/50's pin up doll look.


----------



## nooeeyy (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_So I'm a relative newbie here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I am just soaking up all this cool information on makeup! Some people on here are so knowledgeable, I am in awe.

Anyway, my question is for all you South Asian decent gals (or guys, whichever!) Do ya'll use bronzer? If so, what type? I'm NC40 and I've tried a few Clinque and MAC bronzers, and I end up looking like I've stayed out in the sun too long, and not in a good way either.

Also, what type of eyeshadow colors look best on our skin tones... I've got light brown/hazel eyes, so from what I've seen so far, I look good in browns, bronzes, golds, purples and pinks. Blues and greens are ok too.. Haven't really strayed from that, though I want to! 

And what do you think about eye liner? Do you prefer lining your lower waterline, or does going just below the lashline work for ya'll? I look like a messed up clown if I do that... my eyes just look weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhoo, this post is just to see what all is popular amongst us, what looks good, what doesn't, etc. And to the people who aren't South Asian: if ya'll have any input, it's very welcome!!_

 



Im an NC45 kinda girl. I am in love with MAC's Studio Fix line. Until recently, I only used the Studio Fix Powder Plus, now I have tried the Liquid Studio Fix in Liquid and love it. So..about the bronzer. Bronzer is a lil wierd because like you said if you choose a shade tooo dark, you end up looking crazy. I cant lie, Ive only tried one bronzer and its by Revlon. Its called Naughty Spice and it had just enought pigments in it to give m a nice glow. For a while my hair was like a fire red and withoug ANY color on my face, I looked dead so thats when I started wearing Bronzer and blush. Also, I love MAC's Mocha and Format blushes. Format is a really nice color.

As far as color goes...NEVER...NEVER...NEVER.....LIMIT YOURSELF. I love color. I am a fan of purple colours at tme moment. My favs as of yet is the MAC Violet Pigment, Plum Dressing, and Purple Haze. Love them. Also, Teals are really nice too. Try Parrot (its part of the Originials collection), Newly Minted, Aquadisiac. Also Greens are really good too. Bitter and Humid would look great on your skintone.As far as blues, I like Freshwater, Contrast and Electric Eel. Golds are just as Fantabulous. Amber Lights( I have an everlasting love for that color. It was the first MAC eyeshadow I have ever brought), Bronze, TAN pigment, Teal Pigment, and I also like to mix the Fushia Pigments with the Violet pigment.

Hope that helps. As far eyeliners. I have always used Maybellines balck waterproof eyeliner in black when I wanna do a nice cat eye. When i line my waterline which i dont do often because my eyes are so closed set to line my waterline makes my eyes look smaller. But when I do line it I use Make Up Forever 0L. I usually just line it to pack on eyeshadow on my lower lash line and I pack on eyeshadow.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angeluv009* 

 
_Love this thread!!! I'm west indian and nc 42. 
I dunno if anyone else has noticed this, but i had a discussion with my MA about how desi women seem to like to choose foundation that too light for their skin tone. Blah. it irks me when i see a nice brown sugar lady trying to be lighter. 
Anywhoo enough of my rant. I agree you could wear any eyeshadows. 
My favorite everyday blush is margin, its really subtle and if you want something a little more intense you can put more on. 
I currently use BE Warmth as a bronzer... but im impartial on it... 
as for lipstick i loooove ruby woo from mac. Its a super bright red, but its ohhhh so sexy!_

 
Yes, and I used to be one of them! Then I opened my eyes and realized it made me look garish and I found my right shade.


----------



## neeshie (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_im a nc 40-42 and im paki/middle eastern and I use strobe cream and hate it, it dosent do crap for me and im considered light skinned by alot of pakistani people. im just trying to use it up so I can use it for B2M._

 
Try adding a smidge of pink bronze pigment to it, it looks much nicer...thats how i'm using up my tube!


----------



## neeshie (Mar 13, 2008)

I found this blog done by an indian girl about stuff that suits our skintone.
She even has a part of it where she tries to work out what Indian actresses wear makeup wise - I haven't got a clue who some of them sre, but their looks are very pretty.
(Oh no - i've found somewhere else to spend a lot of my time!)

The Indian Make-up Diva


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 13, 2008)

^^^ I have been addicted to her blog for a few months now. Although, she doesn't update as frequently.


----------



## hc123 (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya.. great post! i'm north indian with nc40 skintone.. i LOOOVE my eyeliner.. can't leave home without it..


----------



## sharon7 (Mar 27, 2008)

I am North Indian NC40 too. What lipglosses would you recommend for my skintone? I would love to get a BB one but not sure which colour to go for.


----------



## sillymoo (Mar 27, 2008)

Great thread! I'm a NC35 indian and there are so many things i love!

I think lining the eyes really helps to enhance a look - love blacktrack for this, Stila Black smudgepot was abit too dry for my liking.

Colour is great as well - especially blues and greens. Love coloured eyeshadows and also coloured liners. A fave thing of mine to do if i want a pop of colour, is to use a neutral/peachy eyeshadow, line my top lid with blacktrack and then go over it with UD 24/7 in Deviant or Covet.

I use bronzer every now and then as i can tend to look sallow - i use NARS Casino.

Only thing i'm on the hunt for is a REALLY good concealer for covering the horrible hereditary dark circles!!


----------



## anjdes (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sillymoo* 

 
_Only thing i'm on the hunt for is a REALLY good concealer for covering the horrible hereditary dark circles!!_

 
I've recently discovered what works for me - start with a pat of Laura Mercier's Secret Concealer and then a light application of MAC's Studio Lights - it works wonders for me.


----------



## anjdes (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharon7* 

 
_I am North Indian NC40 too. What lipglosses would you recommend for my skintone? I would love to get a BB one but not sure which colour to go for. 




_

 
Try Pink Popsicle Lip Gloss from the Pink Raspberry collection. It is really pretty!


----------



## sharon7 (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjdes* 

 
_Try Pink Popsicle Lip Gloss from the Pink Raspberry collection. It is really pretty!_

 
Hi

I have looked on the BB website and OMG how pink is it! I prob need to actually look it at....


----------



## sillymoo (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjdes* 

 
_I've recently discovered what works for me - start with a pat of Laura Mercier's Secret Concealer and then a light application of MAC's Studio Lights - it works wonders for me._

 
Thanks for the rec!
I came across the dark cirlces/orange lipstick thread on here as well which was really useful too.


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 28, 2008)

Make Up For Ever has this amazing concelor palatte. I have mentioned it before on here, but it works wonders people!!! First, use the orange one, then mix the browns (whichever matches ur complexion). and u look like u have no circles! and believe me, i have VERY VERY bad dark circles. 

You can find it at Sephora:

Sephora: Make Up For Ever 5 Camouflage Cream Palette - No. 4: Concealer

There are other palettes too with different colors, for darker/lighter people.


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neeshie* 

 
_I found this blog done by an indian girl about stuff that suits our skintone.
She even has a part of it where she tries to work out what Indian actresses wear makeup wise - I haven't got a clue who some of them sre, but their looks are very pretty.
(Oh no - i've found somewhere else to spend a lot of my time!)

The Indian Make-up Diva_

 
Thanks for posting that blog, it's fantastic!


----------



## onezumi (Apr 2, 2008)

I am an NC35 because I am half Indian, but I get darker very quickly in the Summer. I tend to look very yellow in photos, so recently I find a pink blush is a must. I haven't tried bronzer yet because I'm not sure I know how to use it. 

My day look:

Eyes:
Benefit eyebright for those tired days.
Stila e/s in Wheat from lash to crease.
Stila gold e/s on lid and as a highlight. 
Brown eyeliner
Black Mascara

Lips:
MAC lipglass sin Star Nova

Cheeks (I use it on my forehead, nose, and chin as well):
Mac blush in Pinch Me
I'm going to buy Stila convertible color in Peony this weekend and try that.

If I have more time I will brush some of the gold e/s lightly on my cheekbones as a shimmer highlight.


----------



## hc123 (Apr 3, 2008)

this thread is awesome.. i'm nc40 for reference & was wondering if you all could recommend nice neutral everyday e/s colors.. i tried brule with kid in crease.. didn't do much for me though


----------



## Abhayah15 (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hc123* 

 
_this thread is awesome.. i'm nc40 for reference & was wondering if you all could recommend nice neutral everyday e/s colors.. i tried brule with kid in crease.. didn't do much for me though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well for my personal neutral look I use beige-ing shadestick as a base, the beige side of HIP duo "Adventurous" in my inner corner with "Hey" from Fafi quad 1 on top of it, the peach side of "Bejeweled" by IMAN on the middle of my lid, a matte brown on my outer lid, "soft brown" in my crease area, and "shroom" as my highlight. I know thats kinda alot just for everyday use but I have dark circles and all of this put together really brightens up my eyes! Hope this helps a little!


----------



## nazneen372 (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neeshie* 

 
_I found this blog done by an indian girl about stuff that suits our skintone.
She even has a part of it where she tries to work out what Indian actresses wear makeup wise - I haven't got a clue who some of them sre, but their looks are very pretty.
(Oh no - i've found somewhere else to spend a lot of my time!)

The Indian Make-up Diva_

 
that's a great blog - thanks for posting it! and a great thread too!

This is my first post - I'm Bangladeshi and NC43, my main look is a light shadow (MAC Expensive Pink is a favourite) with black liquid liner flicked out (Chanel) and dramatic mascara (YSL Faux Cils - my sis uses Diorshow which I think is amazing but it irritates my sensitive eyes) on curled lashes, with shimmer blush and a liploss. I love Shu Uemura blushes as the colours are fantastic for dark skin - P Wine 25 (bright sugar pink with ultrafine silver shimmer) and Pearl Red 19D (bright watermelon red with gold shimmer) are must-buys for darker skins (I find a lot of MAC blushes don't show up on me!) I have dark circles under my eyes and use MAC's Select Moisturecover for that.

I also really like doing a 50s pinup look (as that is my favourite fashion era) with defined lined eyes and red lips - for me, MAC Dubonnet.

I've just discovered Clarins lipglosses - one in Grape which is a beautiful sheer wine-stain with a subtle shimmer and Apricot which is a bright golden peach. I love YSL Golden Glosses too - Blackcurrant (8) and Copper (5) are amazing shades on darker pigmented Asian lips.

I also really like the finish of mineral makeup as I don't need heavy cover but just a little something extra to finish a look. I don't use bronzer much but I've got Guerlain's Secret Gold which is amazing (and works really well as an eyeshadow too).

My eyebrows are thick but sparse (if that makes sense) and an eyebrow pencil really helps make my look stronger and more together - MAC Spiked is a great colour, not as harsh as pure-black but a very deep bitter chocolate that looks really natural on black hair. Eyelash curlers are the most amazing things ever!

However I am still on the lookout for the perfect natural lipstick and gloss as my top lip is dark and my bottom is full and very pink - so any tips on that front would really be appreciated!


----------



## midget (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey! I'm Bangladeshi..anyway. I looove to use bronzer. Most of the desi girls I know never use it because they think it'll make them look 'darker'. Which is total bs because the right one will not made you look muddy but make you have perfect glowy skin. I love physicians formula strips..I use the vegas strip one right now. It's shimmery and very pretty/golden. I use a noname victoria's secret matte one too..it's so nice for contouring. I like clinique's blush/bronzer duo in Iced lotus as well. Don't put it all over your face, just on cheeks and a lil above brows.

As for eyeliner..I don't know many desis who can live without it. I always wing mine a lil in the ends. It just makes it look more exotic. I liner my waterline/just the top depending on what mood I'm in. Everyone I know lines their waterline and does something thick all around. eww. It looks better when it's thicker on the outside corners!

I think anyone can wear any eye shadow, they just have to blend it really well and have the right color combinations. 

You didn't talk about lips, but I hate it when every desi girl wears something gold/brozny/a dark muddy metallic color on their lips. Pick something else, anything else! It's so aunty like to me lol


----------



## nazneen372 (May 8, 2008)

lol midget I hate the dark liner-light metallic lipstick look! it is so trashy.

tbh I never lined my waterline (a MAC SA told me to when I had a makeover, but it was years ago and I forgot about it) - I've been doing it for a few days after reading this thread and it looks great!

I always flick out my liner too, it's my signature "thing"!

It'd be good to know what MAC eyeshadows everyone likes too because I've found some don't look good on my skin (Trax is really hyped but it did nothing for me) and some look great (Amber Lights, Expensive Pink). I'd like some more shadows, but whenever I go for a play at MAC, I just can't choose!


----------



## bb0325 (May 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimibrowneyes* 

 
_Rani Mukherjee is gorgeous! jus watched that clip- an i love the lips. i'm looking for a really good nude lipstick for south asian NC30/35 skin? my lips are kinda pigmented already, plummy-pink kinda colour. has anyone tried the lip erase from macpro? i'm thinkin of getting it._

 
I'm very new to threads. I'm an nc35. When I do a smokey eye, for my lips I use NYX Rhea round lipstick and top it with clear lipglass. Hope this helps.


----------



## lilhenna (May 28, 2008)

I'm fairly new here: NC42 Pakistani; husband's Indian. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I <3 my Blacktrack F/L, Petticoat MSF for Blush, and X-S Lipstick.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 28, 2008)

NO ONE wears eye liner like South Asian women do.

Some smooth, thick black eye liner on those big brown or sea green eyes...makes me bananas in the best way ever.


----------



## Abhayah15 (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_NO ONE wears eye liner like South Asian women do.

Some smooth, thick black eye liner on those big brown or sea green eyes...makes me bananas in the best way ever._

 
SPOT ON!


----------



## macmistress (Jun 1, 2008)

Mitzy in NARS is great for a natural sheer look on the lips. 

I use Sin Blush in NARS also the Taj Mahal in NARS ..its great i love em both!

I have all of the heatherette collection and the lipglosses and l/s that are like hot pink to flourescent..i use it combine..its great. Milan mode in euristocrats is lovely with lined eyes..and mascara. 

Im having trouble with a foundation. Ive always been an NC35 in Mineralise SF and NC37 in Studio Tech. never been happy with a concealor..I went to Dubai and the MA matched me as a NC40..I was not entirely happy with it cos for some reason it made me look orange ..rather than giving me my natural finish..I gave it another chance yesterday - its horrible. I even used a primer but I dunno, ..not agreeing with me. Any recs anyone? I have a combination skin..

Also never limt ureself with eyeshadows n pigments. I use gold,red,blue,orange,green..bright colours..but they really compliment my brown eyes. and my skin colour, and i love wearing lipglosses. i prefer that to ls anyday..but lately ive learnt to combine a l/s and a l/g..

anyone that never wears lipliner? (i dont)


----------



## kelcia (Jun 1, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE this thread couldn't read all of it. I think the last thing was lip colors. I use NC42 so kinda on the tan side (i live on an island it's a constant tan).

But, when I first started wearing make up I only used to stick to neutral lip colors like the Aishwarya browny taupe by revlon and this purplish mauve by L'Oreal recently I bought Russian Red (AMAZING), Lustering (also amazing), and I bought a slimshine in Urgent!

These colors are really bright except for the slimshine which can be bright or just a glaze.
I never thought a color like Lustering would look good on our skintone it's this blue pink with glitter and it looks amazing.

I use Rimmel lipliner in Ravish under the Russian Red to hold it in place but that's about it.. not a lipliner person. Actually I lie I use MAC lip pencil in Soar but as a color under lipgloss 'cause it looks way too dry alone.

To bring back the eyeliner (kajal) talk I absolutely LOVE L'oreal HIP cream liner. MAC fluidline was my first MAC product ever but.. HIP is amazing I use a paintbrush (eyeliner brush) and put it on my waterline ('cause undereye becomes smudged and nasty) and a medium thick line above.. amazing. Great for winged liner too!


----------



## kelcia (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nazneen372* 

 
_lol midget I hate the dark liner-light metallic lipstick look! it is so trashy.

tbh I never lined my waterline (a MAC SA told me to when I had a makeover, but it was years ago and I forgot about it) - I've been doing it for a few days after reading this thread and it looks great!

I always flick out my liner too, it's my signature "thing"!

It'd be good to know what MAC eyeshadows everyone likes too because I've found some don't look good on my skin (Trax is really hyped but it did nothing for me) and some look great (*Amber Lights, Expensive Pink). I'd like some more shadows, but whenever I go for a play at MAC, I just can't choose!*_

 
I didn't read this before my last post but... I would like to stress how important it is for all of us to have Amber Lights.. it's the best color. Period. Wear it by itself take it a little above the crease and then a highlight if you really want it. Some real indian black liner you're gonna get compliments aaaall day long.
Expensive pink is.. nice?
You know.. what i've learned is that all colors look good on our skintone! EVEN yellow for those of us with yellow undertones (that's me!) Any sort of turqoise blue is awesome I have Clarity (it's kinda hard to use though).
Another color that's a must have like Amber Light is Star Violet. The most amazing pink color. With a little Carbon in the crease you're good.


----------



## goldspice (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been on this forums for sometime, but never got a chance to reply to this wonderful thread, so here's my go!

I'm a NW30-NW35, although i was originally matched as a nc42 by a MUA..tht particular shade just looked so horribly artificial and orangish. I've experienced horrible breakouts and needed medical treatments for over 2 years. Little did i know it was the MAC powders tht aggravated my skin condition. Since my switch to mineral makeup my skin is back to its orginal healthy glow and i've hardly had any breakouts since. Here is a list of products i use and would suggest other desi's of my skintone to use. I tend to go for a more natural glowy look. Nothing dramatic.

*Mineral Foundation:*
Everyday Minerals = Winged Butter(semi matte) and Buttered Tan (matte)
Concealer = Mac NW35 and NW30 studio stick (i use this as a concealer now) and concealer stick from Black Radiance in medium-shade #8001 (it has a orangish hue which works wonders in covering up dark eye circles)

**Liquid Foundation: 
(update) recently purchased MAC Mineralize satinfinish in nc40 in this..and again i was matched to a wrong shade by the MUA!!!!!!! arggggggggh i was told to try nc42 again on top of tht!!! which is horribly orangish on me! i went back n exchanged it for nc37 which is a perfect shade..melts right into my complexion.

**Powder Blot : 
Mac= mineralize skinfinish natural in medium dark! again this was mismatched by the MUA..i went home with a muddy dull complexion! i exchanged it for the the medium plus shade. Girls...pls pls dont let the MUA push u  into a shade they deem appropriate just because we happen to be of a brown complexion!!! we all come in diffrent brown shades..certain shades dont always appeal to the desi/brown complexion...and i noticed the majority of desi women here using nc42 which looks horrible! it gives an artifical oompa loompa characterstic. Pls..dont be afraid to swatch diffrent colors..! dont let any MUA bully or pressure u into a item u'll end up returning!

*Blushs:*
Everyday Minerals = B&B (coral shade) 
Mac =  Springsheen (mac dupe of Nars orgasm- too light for my complexion) , Dame (pink wit a blue undertone) , Peachy
**NARS = Torrid (gorgeous peachy pink shade-darker version of orgasm) highly recommend this.

*Lipstick:*
Mac = Spirit , hopscotch (nude with a hint of coral, similar to Mocha),Lovelorn (pink with bluish hue), jubilee (a bit too sheer for my pigmented lips, so i use a concealer b4 i apply this), and malt.

*Lipgloss*
**Christian Dior= Dior Kiss lip plumper in mango soda (my HG of lipglosses!) not sticky and moisturizing! its seriously one of the best investments i've mad in lipglosses.
Mac = lipglass in Poetique and Lip gelee in moonstone
Milani = frozen fantasy, and a orange one (forgot the shade)

*Eyeliners =*
i own all of L'oreal Hip Cream eyeliners = Teal (looks gorgeous on my complexion), eggplant, midnight blue, Black, and brown.

*Eyeshadows =*
Lancome = creme Lustre (Dupe to ricepaper), suntouched (pale creamy gold), floresque (soft muted pink), Volcano (dark coal grey)
Mac = **woodwinked (beautiful golden brown-perfect for our desi complexion), **Satin taupe (color is a bit muddy but is ok for use on crease), **Expensive Pink (beautiful golden peach/pink) electric eel, pink venus, Gleam, suspicion, crystal avalanche,wait till dark(dark navy), peppier, turaquatic, freshwater
Prestige = Curry (burnt orange), Iguana (leaf green), Love (similar to expensive pink), golden sun, blossom (dupe of beautymarked), flushed( my HG! soft golden muted pink)
Milani = Sun goddess (dupe to amber lights), Spice (reddish brown- similar to mulch/tempting), Flare (dupe of mac coppering), Clover (humid Dupe), blue ice.

*Eye paints=*
Lancome = Tupai (irradescent orange), Maupiti (irradescent peacock), cape ivy (shimmer light green),  chutney (gorgeous luminescent grey)
Mac = Maragerittes, chiaroscuro
L'oreal hip = Lofty (HG!), secretive, steely

*Mascara* = clinique High Impact! (black)

I hope this list helps to compliment complexions similar to mines.


----------



## bustaboo (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kelcia* 

 
_I didn't read this before my last post but... I would like to stress how important it is for all of us to have Amber Lights.. it's the best color. Period. Wear it by itself take it a little above the crease and then a highlight if you really want it. Some real indian black liner you're gonna get compliments aaaall day long.
Expensive pink is.. nice?
You know.. what i've learned is that all colors look good on our skintone! EVEN yellow for those of us with yellow undertones (that's me!) Any sort of turqoise blue is awesome I have Clarity (it's kinda hard to use though).
Another color that's a must have like Amber Light is Star Violet. The most amazing pink color. With a little Carbon in the crease you're good._

 
After reading that (while at the same time picking some goodies on the mac website) I had to order Amber Light & Star Violet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was trying to find a pink that would actually show up on my eyelids unlike Floral Fantasy.

I love Satin Taupe with Carbon on the outer corner upper lids (simple but pretty, I wear it mostly for work when I'm in a rush and don't have time to play with other colours) and rich black eyeliner - if I had to choose just 1 cosmetics item to use it would be eyeliner.

I'm a NC37 in Studio Tech and I love Bronze Universel (Chanel) to add a bit of a healthy glow & colour to my cheeks. This bronzer works so well on so many skintones, even my sister who is pretty much white compared to me! (I'm Anglo Indian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I rarely use blush, but when I do I use either MAC blushcreme in Ladyblush or sheertone in Hushabye.

And now I play the waiting game for my MAC order


----------



## LatteGoodness (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_oh what the hell, I read alot of eyeliner and kajal stuff so I LOVE:

MAC Feline Kohl (soo black)
*Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliners*
MAC Fluidline in black track
LORAC (I forgot the name but its a stubby thick pencil with a hint of glitter in black...I LOVE it, got mad compliments whenever I wore it)_

 
Yes!  Urban Decay eyeliners are freaking amazing... so easy to apply, and they don't smudge at all.  Highly recommend!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nazneen372* 

 
_However I am still on the lookout for the perfect natural lipstick and gloss as my top lip is dark and my bottom is full and very pink - so any tips on that front would really be appreciated!_

 
*sigh* I have this problem too.  My upper lip is darker than my bottom lip.  What is up with that?!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_NO ONE wears eye liner like South Asian women do._

 
Ain't that the truth!  We are so hawt!


----------



## hc123 (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bustaboo* 

 
_After reading that (while at the same time picking some goodies on the mac website) I had to order Amber Light & Star Violet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was trying to find a pink that would actually show up on my eyelids unlike Floral Fantasy.

I love Satin Taupe with Carbon on the outer corner upper lids (simple but pretty, I wear it mostly for work when I'm in a rush and don't have time to play with other colours) and rich black eyeliner - if I had to choose just 1 cosmetics item to use it would be eyeliner.

I'm a NC37 in Studio Tech and I love Bronze Universel (Chanel) to add a bit of a healthy glow & colour to my cheeks. This bronzer works so well on so many skintones, even my sister who is pretty much white compared to me! (I'm Anglo Indian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I rarely use blush, but when I do I use either MAC blushcreme in Ladyblush or sheertone in Hushabye.

And now I play the waiting game for my MAC order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have to order Star Violet! Another find I'm so impressed by is MAC eyeliner in Tealo.  I usually would wear black or brown but this looks amazing.. Nowadays I just wear this alone and it's enough


----------



## nunu (Jul 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Make Up For Ever has this amazing concelor palatte. I have mentioned it before on here, but it works wonders people!!! First, use the orange one, then mix the browns (whichever matches ur complexion). and u look like u have no circles! and believe me, i have VERY VERY bad dark circles. 

You can find it at Sephora:

Sephora: Make Up For Ever 5 Camouflage Cream Palette - No. 4: Concealer

There are other palettes too with different colors, for darker/lighter people._

 
I am really interested in buying the pallete. How do you use it?

TIA


----------



## trulyobsessed (Jul 10, 2008)

I would love to know what some of your lipliner/lipstick/lipgloss combinations are...i would love to find a good nude lipcolor. I have the same problem...upper lip is darker then my lower lip. would it help to put foundation/concealer on my upper lip to make it more neutral??


----------



## mocha_queen (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Abhayah15* 

 
_ok so i just joined and i never really post but im indian and i think a NC42 and i got the iridescent loose powder in golden bronze awhile ago from MAC and i absolutely LOVE it! i got so many compliments on how glowy my skin looked but no one even thought it was the makeup i had on so i def suggest you give this a try!_

 
Im an NC35 and nothing looks better and gives a nice glowy bronzed look than the iridescent loose powder in golden bronze, it gives the right amount of colour.
Ive tried gel bronzers from clinique and bronzing powder from nars and a couple of drugstore bronzers, but nothing looks as good as iridescent powder
Even the one in Silver Dusk looks fabulous.

As for eye shadows, honestly I can pull anything off.
Deep Truth makes brown/dark brown eyes pop
Electric Eel, Carbon, Mulch, Bitter, Humid, Creme de violet all look great.

Trulyobsessed, you might want to check out Honeylove for a nude lipstick.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 13, 2008)

Great thread!  I haven't been on here much lately, but tonight I was feelin' a bit restless and wandered back in.  So glad I did too!

For me, bronzer is a staple.  When I have short trips to go on and can only carry a small amount of makeup, I throw in my mineral makeup & brushes, Shiseido lash curler, tube of mascara (waterproof MF Volume Couture, lately), lipgloss, and the love of my life, my CARGO bronzer.  I have it in Dark, so a little goes a long way, especially in daytime.  Though I layer it a bit more if I'm going out at night, and add a warm pink blush on the apples - a really beautiful effect.

I'm actually not a fan of liner/kajal.  I know, it's sacrilegious for a Bengali girl to say such a thing, but there it is.  I love it on OTHER people, but not much on myself.  It's weird, but I guess liner, in a way, makes me feel claustrophobic.  I can feel it, and I want to rub at it, but I can't, and it drives me nuts.  This is only if I do thicker lines.  I do lightly tightline my upper lid, to make my lashline look denser.


----------



## Abhayah15 (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I am really interested in buying the pallete. How do you use it?

TIA_

 


Hey, The salmon color on the far right is used to neutralize gray/dark areas, so put that on first (for dark eye circles) then use the other four colors to mix and blend on top to match your skintone. 

Also kinda OT but the palette with the green one is used in the same way but the green neutralizes red skin (acne, blotchy areas) then the others four colors are used to blend on top.

Hope this helps!


----------



## zerin (Jul 17, 2008)

hey gurlies....since the sonic chic mineral blushes came out Ive been soo excited...was wonderin if u guys have any recs? I got myself merrily and it looks fab!...but i want sum more!


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_hey gurlies....since the sonic chic mineral blushes came out Ive been soo excited...was wonderin if u guys have any recs? I got myself merrily and it looks fab!...but i want sum more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was just wondering this myself. I haven't really been much of a blush person, but I was walking through the mall today (the bf trying, in vain, to steer me away from the MAC counter at The Bay...at least I didn't go into the free-standing store..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I swatched Love Thing. It is soooo beautiful and glowy. I hadn't planned to get any blushes. (Hell...I've been wearing one blush for about 6 years and I was pretty happy with that...) But it's just gorgeous!

Something tells me I'll be back at MAC soon...Would love to hear what others are getting/have gotten!


----------



## crystrill (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm Jamaican/Indian and I wear NC 55. I'm a bit darker than most of you in this thread, so I don't know if this helps, but orange colors look good on me. You know how people usually look "red" or "yellow". A lot of people tell me I look... ORANGE. And I noticed anything orange tinted looks very natural on my skin tone.  I have an orangey colored MAC Glimmer Shimmer and it blends into me really well.


----------



## Belini (Aug 9, 2008)

hey ladies, I'm new and I'm Indian, I usually wear NC 42 or 40 in Winter. Was wondering if any of you got any of the Sonic Chich Mineralise blushes? 
I like Merrily but I also like all the others too haha so I need to narrow down my list. I also dont want to get one that is similar to the ones I have. I have peach o pinch, plum foolery, springsheen, dollymix, melba, margin.
Thanks!


----------



## smoohead (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never posted before. I'm pakistani, nc37 in sff. I got nuance in the sonic chic blushes and I love it. It's a nice peachy pink and very subtle but buildable. It's my first non-pink blush! I really recommend it. 

I have a question about foundations. I think that MAC SF foundation is making me break out! I have oily cheeks and nose but everything else is relatively normal-dry and I need medium yet buildable coverage. Also, I have heard (and also experienced) that a lot of foundations can oxidize over the course of a day on oilier asian skin. Any recommendations?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 11, 2008)

^^ Select SPF or Mineralize foundations should be fine for you.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey desi ladies! How's it goin? Anybody here wear a nude lip? Any recs for me? thanks


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_hey ladies, I'm new and I'm Indian, I usually wear NC 42 or 40 in Winter. Was wondering if any of you got any of the Sonic Chich Mineralise blushes? 
I like Merrily but I also like all the others too haha so I need to narrow down my list. I also dont want to get one that is similar to the ones I have. I have peach o pinch, plum foolery, springsheen, dollymix, melba, margin.
Thanks!_

 
i have lovejoy and it's fabulous! but it's highly pigmented to i have to be stingy when i put it on. its gorgeous

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smoohead* 

 
_Hi guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've never posted before. I'm pakistani, nc37 in sff. I got nuance in the sonic chic blushes and I love it. It's a nice peachy pink and very subtle but buildable. It's my first non-pink blush! I really recommend it. 

I have a question about foundations. I think that MAC SF foundation is making me break out! I have oily cheeks and nose but everything else is relatively normal-dry and I need medium yet buildable coverage. Also, I have heard (and also experienced) that a lot of foundations can oxidize over the course of a day on oilier asian skin. Any recommendations?_

 
I stopped using liquid foundation and my skin is a lot better these days. I used mac studio fix powder which saved my life


----------



## nunu (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Hey desi ladies! How's it goin? Anybody here wear a nude lip? Any recs for me? thanks_

 
try hug me lipstick, it's the perfect nude for me! I'm nc43.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Hey desi ladies! How's it goin? Anybody here wear a nude lip? Any recs for me? thanks_

 
I love Honeylove for a perfect nude lip. I am NC35. Sometimes I use Bonus Beat l/g from Heatherette to give it a glossy look.


----------



## spoiledkiwi (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm Indian too! I'm an NC40 in Studio Fix powder and Select Tint. A couple tips I have for fellow South Asians are:

-Always conceal your under eye circles, even if you don't wear any other makeup, and especially if you wear eyeliner everyday. It instantly brightens your whole face up and makes you look well rested. If you wear eyeliner and have dark circles, it will make your eyes look raccoon like and emphasize the dark circles. With under eye concealer your eyes will pop more. If you have no time to put on makeup in the morning, a couple swipes of concealer under the eyes will make your face look 10x better.

-Wearing mascara on the bottom lashes makes eyes stand out more than wearing it just on top (this only looks good if you have under eye concealer on, or else you get raccoon eyes). It's very subtle, but will really make your eyes look better.

- To get glowy skin I actually prefer a metallic gold highlighter instead of glittery/shimmery ones. Shimmer will look really obvious in certain light such as daylight and fluorescent light, no matter how finely milled it is. If you find a good metallic highlighter with no little shimmer particles, it won't look as obvious but will still give your skin a sexy glow. Unfortunately I have no recs because I'm using one of my mom's old eyeshadows that I depotted a long time ago.

- A lot of Desi girls have eyelids that are naturally a little bit darker than the rest of their face. Mine are like this, so even when I'm not wearing eyeshadow it still looks like I am. I put a little concealer on my lids and the area up to my brow bone and set it with some of my face powder, and they match the rest of my face and makes my face look perfectly even. It's one of those things you don't realize makes such a difference until you try it. 

These are all I can think of for now!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 20, 2008)

^^ with u on the concealer tip!


----------



## ricquetta (Aug 20, 2008)

i am sri lankan and im an nc45...i find the grey based eyeshadows look horrible on me. Do you guys recommened any must have shadows for my skin tone


----------



## saab (Aug 20, 2008)

hello girls i am indian living in nashville ,tn .

I wanted some advice from you girls , i went to a mac pro store for a foundation match and the girl there matched me to a NC40 . i came out of the store and the foundation was too dark for me .so i went into macys mac counter and asked her to match me again and she matched me to a NC30 which i bought and returned the NC40 at the MAC store .

Now the NC30 is still a little dark but not too dark , so what would you guys sugggest should i try a sample of NC25 ? also i wanted to buy a powder to set my foundation so which one would you girls recommend , i have oily skin but not too oily .
I spoke to a MAC MA on live chat and she suggested me getting the blotting powder and told me not to get the sheer pressed or the msf natural .
Now i have read reviews of the blot powder and some like it and some dont , same goes for sheer pressed and msf natural .

Also what primer do you girls use ? I have some pores (not too big ) on my face but if i put the foundation on they look a little bigger so maybe i need somethg which is pore minimizing ? anything you girls suggest ..Thanks !!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ricquetta* 

 
_i am sri lankan and im an nc45...i find the grey based eyeshadows look horrible on me. Do you guys recommened any must have shadows for my skin tone_

 
Grey won't look bad at all, depending on what you use it for, it will look nice in the crease. There are so many eyeshadows that will look nice on our skin tone. I've always found anything gold looks fab!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 5, 2008)

So what did u desi girls buy from Cult of Cherry... I want the Spiced Chocolate quad... but not sure how I feel about browns on brown skin...


----------



## Glitterati (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi All,

This is my first post, I used to really be into makeup but then I had kids! Anyway here I am with the kids all grown up and more time to spend on my self.

Question for you, what eye shadows in particular do you recommend for desi ladies.

I am a NC40 in the winter, right now probably a NC45 due to Hawaii trip! 

Thanks.


----------



## afgpak11 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nai* 

 
_Hello. I'm NC35. Southeast asian. 

The best bronzer by far that i've tried is cargo bronzer in medium. It's not too dark. MAC's mineralize powder in warmed is similar to it. for the JLo glow look I use belightful above the bronzer. works perfect everytime and i don't need blush.
_

 
Hi! I'm new here, new MAC user, and I am an NC35 as well, but half Korean/half Mexican. Anyway...currently I only use Studio Fix compact, a blush, and my Bare Escentuals eye colors. I've been wanting to do a bronzer but am wondering what I should use, how I should use it, and what purpose it serves? I would love the glowy JLo look...what is belightful?


----------



## afgpak11 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_NO ONE wears eye liner like South Asian women do.

Some smooth, thick black eye liner on those big brown or sea green eyes...makes me bananas in the best way ever._

 
What would you suggest for lining the eyes/waterline with? Anyone? New to MAC here...converting over from BE.


----------



## afgpak11 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spoiledkiwi* 

 
_-Always conceal your under eye circles, even if you don't wear any other makeup, and especially if you wear eyeliner everyday. It instantly brightens your whole face up and makes you look well rested. If you wear eyeliner and have dark circles, it will make your eyes look raccoon like and emphasize the dark circles. With under eye concealer your eyes will pop more. If you have no time to put on makeup in the morning, a couple swipes of concealer under the eyes will make your face look 10x better._

 
Any suggestions for undereye concealers? I'm an NC35.


----------



## Glitterati (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Do you have any rec's for lipstick.  I have Verve, twig and Viva Glam V.  Just wondering what you all are using, thanks!


----------



## sharon7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi

I am NC40 and was wondering whether any of the lipsticks/lip glosses from the Cult of Cherry range would suit me?

x


----------



## nunu (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharon7* 

 
_Hi

I am NC40 and was wondering whether any of the lipsticks/lip glosses from the Cult of Cherry range would suit me?

x_

 
I'm nc43, i think that all of the lipsticks suit our skintone but it depends on the person. If you like red then you would go for so scarlet and russian red etc.

The lipglasses that stood out the most for me are cult of cherry and rich and ripe lipglass.


----------



## sharon7 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I'm nc43, i think that all of the lipsticks suit our skintone but it depends on the person. If you like red then you would go for so scarlet and russian red etc.

The lipglasses that stood out the most for me are cult of cherry and rich and ripe lipglass._

 
Hi

Thanks for that.  I will go and have a look at the lipglossses.

Thanks


----------



## hc123 (Oct 17, 2008)

i'm loving half n half & modesty as everyday neutrals for me..


----------



## Shal (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello all!

Oooh first post!!

Im an NC40 and i use Mineralize satinfinish foundation which is the perfect match for my skin.

At the moment im on the hunt for a nudish colous that i can use with my new Hover lipliner. I dont want a colour that gives me a "ive eaten concealer" look though


----------



## nunu (Oct 19, 2008)

^ try hug me lipstick!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 20, 2008)

HERES A DIRECT COPY OF MY POST ON PAGE 2 RE MAC LIPSTICKS, with subtle changes:

I'm South Asian too, thanks for posting the thread!

I'm an NC40-42 and would second what Shabdebaz has said about Spirit and VG5 ...and also Blacktrack and Smolder...

The mineralize skinfinishes Light Flush and Warmed are a must have and Love Nectar gloss is beautiful!!

Here are some other recs:

Lipsticks:
nudes - Freckletone, viva glam 2,Hug Me, Cherish, Jubilee, spirit, half n half, kinda sexy, velvet teddy
pink - pink plaid, creme de la femme, sweetie, lovelorn, intimate
plum/purple ish - up the amp, plumful, syrup, craving, budding lust
red/coral - profusion, vegas volt, viva glam 1, lady bug, ruby woo
browny pinks - fast play, twig, cosmic

Lipglass/plush:
nudes - Viva glam V, VI, lust, 
peachy/golden - love nectar, big baby
coral - lychee luxe, missy, pink lemonade
pinks - pinkarat, pink poodle, ample pink (a must)

Blushes
Breath of plum, plum foolery, margin, prism, harmony, dame, gingerly, coygirl, peachykeen, fleur power... i could go on!! 

Do any of you actually work for MAC? I do...


----------



## Glitterati (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks DirtyPlum your post was really helpful. I took it with me when I went to Mac today.  I really liked Hug Me, Cherish, Half and Half, Lovelorn and Syrup so I have lots to choose from.

Thanks also to Nunu, you are very helpful and I love reading your posts!

While I was there I got the MA to put some Petticoat on me and I really liked it, I ended up buying it. Did any of you buy it and what do you think?

My sister has Warmed so I have tried it and really liked it.  Do you guys think that So Ceylon is similiar to Warmed, if it is then I would like to buy it too!


----------



## studiosila (Oct 24, 2008)

You can create a remarkable look with gentled angled eyebrows, with threading or tweezing. the key is to take a white eye pencil and draw the shape that you desire under your brow - this really creates a clean line and avoids, over enthusiasm in tweezing! For those who have really sensitive skin, applying a bit of tooth ache gel gently numbs the area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My toughest face challenges are when brides show up with waxed eyebrows that look like 'commas' or are true semi circles!!!


----------



## studiosila (Oct 24, 2008)

Im an NC 37/C4 (depending on the time of year)

For the glow look- i use honor above cheekbones with deeper refined bronze on the cheeks and hollows, however, any thing that shimmers creates an over exaggerated highlight in direct flash photography and makes your face look oily rather than glowing!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 24, 2008)

I believe Warmed is a little more bronze than So Ceylon.  SC goes on like a very natural gold whereas Warmed add more bronzey colour.


----------



## Shal (Oct 30, 2008)

I tested out Hug Me in the shop but it didnt seem to go well with my complexion. After about 20mins of faffing about i settled on Fresh Brew, its almost the perfect colour that i was after.

Ill post some piccies at a later stage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also bought myself Syrup which is quite a pale pink, but doesnt drown out my skin. I used it with my Petticoat MSF on holiday


----------



## Glitterati (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow! Studiosila, your website is absolutely gorgeous especially the wedding ones, I was in awe just looking at it, you made the brides look stunning! (Edit: I am assuming you did the makeup?)


----------



## Ziya (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shabdebaz* 

 
_I'm Indian...I have gone from being an NC30 to currently NC42.  I have tanned quite a bit from going on a couple of vacations.  

My staples are:  Smolder eye kohl (the more the better), Blacktrack fluidline, a good eye lash curler and mascara, Improper Copper Cream Colour Base and Matte Bronzer from MAC.

Besides this, for blush colours my faves are Plum Foolery and Sunbasque.  I also like Pink Swoon for a brighter look.  Eyeshadow colours are basically limitless.  Same goes for lips.  I think the only colour that doesn't look that great on Indian skin is light mauvy pinks, like Politely Pink or Pervette.  I think ALL of the Viva Glams look great on Indians, depending on what liner you wear with it. 

A great everyday nude lipstick is Spirit with either Spice, Hover, or Beurre lipliner.   Pair that with Viva Glam V gloss...beautiful!_

 

Hey hun, quick question! I have plum foolery and I've used it TWICE I simply cannot get it to work for me! whats your secret? lol


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 16, 2008)

^^ Plum Foolery is a flattering shade for all skintones.  Why do you feel you cannot make it work for you, what do you not like about it?


----------



## studiosila (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati* 

 
_Wow! Studiosila, your website is absolutely gorgeous especially the wedding ones, I was in awe just looking at it, you made the brides look stunning! (Edit: I am assuming you did the makeup?)_

 
Thank YOU! Yes i did do the makeup for all the brides


----------



## ashpardesi (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi I am NC 40, and my fav blush is MACs desert rose, I apply it on the side of my cheek and apply a light coat of so ceylon MSF( a rosy bronze) on top my desert rose blush and then I apply MSF duo (DARK),the highlight side which is a golden carmel or my apples and top of my cheek bone...I think it shld give u somewhat close to Ranis look..


----------



## anita22 (Nov 20, 2008)

mimibrowneyes, try Freckletone lipstick, I am NC35 and it's my favourite nude.


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 21, 2008)

i'm South Indian and Mexican..(i know..weird)..lol..but I use Bare Minerals Warmth as a bronzer.It seems to work well on warm-dark skin.I also found out that alot of orangey toned blushes look good on our skin just because of the way we're pigmented..I like NARS "TAJ MAHAL"..not to be cliche'..lol..Even though it's a really heavy pigmented blush it has a really pretty golden tone in it.I use just a little and it goes a lonnnnng way.


----------



## Arissa (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi All,

First post and what a great thread. 
Having discovered makeup four and a half weeks ago; at the tender age of 44 (I know shouldn't tell age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but it is rather funny.
I thought I'd share some of my discoveries as you have been kind enough to do the same.

After venturing into makep every couple of years and coming away dissappointed with too orange or too white/grayish foundations, I heard about MAC, and that they could match my Indian skin colour. I couldn't wait to get to the nearest branch, whilst on a short break away. Luckily I met a fantastic MAC rep who knew her job! Matched me to NC42, gave me NW40 concealer to help with horrendous hereditary black panda circles, and I felt like a new woman. 
Since then I've been addicted, and much to DH consternation making up for lost time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another great discoverey is BB cream Dark Peach corrector, which completely hides my black circles, Highly recommended.

Also, I could never wear surma, which I loved, because I would end up rubbing my eyes and adding to the black circles. Now I've discovered Bobbi Browns Ivy shimmer gel liner. Doesn't budge, at all and at last I can wear surma again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also discovered I can wear green on my eyes, wow!

I really feel like a kid in a toy shop!

I've bought eyemakeup, (Haven't tried any for many years,) and love, Shroom, Woodwinked, Patina, Jest, Amber Lights, Ricepaper and Club. (Not sure what to do with club though, looked great on my hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.)

Love Fix+. Also bought the MAC face brush set, in red she said edition. Love the brushes. 

Not overly impressed with the prep+prime though. But Shadow Insurance base for eyes does what it says, excellent stuff. 

I also have NARS Torrid, and Orgasm. Although I feel that I need to touch up more with the later, perhaps I'm not doing it right?

Unfortunately MAC reps in my local branch, don't appear as clued up as the first rep I met, about asian colours, so I still can't find a MAC lippie. Would like a nude, but tried Glam V, VI and Hug Me and didn't feel they looked right. C'est La vie.

Still on a voyage of discovery, and loving every moment!


(My children think their mummy's gone doo-laly)


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arissa* 

 
_Hi All,

First post and what a great thread. 
Having discovered makeup four and a half weeks ago; at the tender age of 44 (I know shouldn't tell age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but it is rather funny.
I thought I'd share some of my discoveries as you have been kind enough to do the same.

After venturing into makep every couple of years and coming away dissappointed with too orange or too white/grayish foundations, I heard about MAC, and that they could match my Indian skin colour. I couldn't wait to get to the nearest branch, whilst on a short break away. Luckily I met a fantastic MAC rep who knew her job! Matched me to NC42, gave me NW40 concealer to help with horrendous hereditary black panda circles, and I felt like a new woman. 
Since then I've been addicted, and much to DH consternation making up for lost time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another great discoverey is BB cream Dark Peach corrector, which completely hides my black circles, Highly recommended.

Also, I could never wear surma, which I loved, because I would end up rubbing my eyes and adding to the black circles. Now I've discovered Bobbi Browns Ivy shimmer gel liner. Doesn't budge, at all and at last I can wear surma again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also discovered I can wear green on my eyes, wow!

I really feel like a kid in a toy shop!

I've bought eyemakeup, (Haven't tried any for many years,) and love, Shroom, Woodwinked, Patina, Jest, Amber Lights, Ricepaper and Club. (Not sure what to do with club though, looked great on my hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.)

Love Fix+. Also bought the MAC face brush set, in red she said edition. Love the brushes. 

Not overly impressed with the prep+prime though. But Shadow Insurance base for eyes does what it says, excellent stuff. 

I also have NARS Torrid, and Orgasm. Although I feel that I need to touch up more with the later, perhaps I'm not doing it right?

Unfortunately MAC reps in my local branch, don't appear as clued up as the first rep I met, about asian colours, so I still can't find a MAC lippie. Would like a nude, but tried Glam V, VI and Hug Me and didn't feel they looked right. C'est La vie.

Still on a voyage of discovery, and loving every moment!


(My children think their mummy's gone doo-laly)_

 

welcome to the world of makeup!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..I'm a licensed Esthetician  and something that i can recommend for the "panda eyes" is orange oil... add a little drop of it to your under eye cream at night and this should help lighten up the problem...Or even an eye cream with Ester-C in it will help..Please don't use it straight though, because this will damage delicate under eye skin!!


----------



## Ziya (Nov 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arissa* 

 
_Hi All,

First post and what a great thread. 
Having discovered makeup four and a half weeks ago; at the tender age of 44 (I know shouldn't tell age 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), but it is rather funny.
I thought I'd share some of my discoveries as you have been kind enough to do the same.

After venturing into makep every couple of years and coming away dissappointed with too orange or too white/grayish foundations, I heard about MAC, and that they could match my Indian skin colour. I couldn't wait to get to the nearest branch, whilst on a short break away. Luckily I met a fantastic MAC rep who knew her job! Matched me to NC42, gave me NW40 concealer to help with horrendous hereditary black panda circles, and I felt like a new woman. 
Since then I've been addicted, and much to DH consternation making up for lost time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another great discoverey is BB cream Dark Peach corrector, which completely hides my black circles, Highly recommended.

Also, I could never wear surma, which I loved, because I would end up rubbing my eyes and adding to the black circles. Now I've discovered Bobbi Browns Ivy shimmer gel liner. Doesn't budge, at all and at last I can wear surma again.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also discovered I can wear green on my eyes, wow!

I really feel like a kid in a toy shop!

I've bought eyemakeup, (Haven't tried any for many years,) and love, Shroom, Woodwinked, Patina, Jest, Amber Lights, Ricepaper and Club. (Not sure what to do with club though, looked great on my hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.)

Love Fix+. Also bought the MAC face brush set, in red she said edition. Love the brushes. 

Not overly impressed with the prep+prime though. But Shadow Insurance base for eyes does what it says, excellent stuff. 

I also have NARS Torrid, and Orgasm. Although I feel that I need to touch up more with the later, perhaps I'm not doing it right?

Unfortunately MAC reps in my local branch, don't appear as clued up as the first rep I met, about asian colours, so I still can't find a MAC lippie. Would like a nude, but tried Glam V, VI and Hug Me and didn't feel they looked right. C'est La vie.

Still on a voyage of discovery, and loving every moment!


(My children think their mummy's gone doo-laly)_

 
LOL my family thinks I'm Doo-laly too, don't worry! You are soo cute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait to hear more from you! Orgasm runs sheer, so for us darker toned ladies I'd say go Super Orgasm or the one you have! Torrid is gorgeus! Nude lippies are hard as most of them make me look a)dead b) washed out c) like I eat concealor on a regular basis d) like I don't know S#^* about makeup!
I haven't found my HG nude lipstick in MAC's line yet, but VGII gives me nice nude lips but only when paired with Clinique's long last glosswear in Knockout nude (which is AMAZING btw) The best nude I've found so far had a pink undertone so my teeth don't look as yucky as other brown toned nudes. It's a NYX jumbo lip pencil in Soft Fuschia...its gorgeus! good luck in your makeup endeavors, its a beautiful world my dear!


----------



## animacani (Nov 23, 2008)

I just bought format blush yesterday and... OMG!! I LOVE IT!! <333333333333333


----------



## Arissa (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for the advice; any and all welcome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will definitely look into the orange oil and Ester-C in under eye creams. (I always believed I was doomed to have panda eyes, never thought there was any help for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.)

Unfortunately here in England we don't have the privilege of having Beauty outlets or the Sephora chain, (Although I do believe our local one is in France  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) so after reading some of the recommendations on this site, I've ordered some cosmetics via Ebay. Funnily the NYX Fuscia lip pencil was one of these items, can't wait for it to arrive to try it out now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, shall also check out your other recommendations re lippies. I agree the effect I want, I can get via a lipglosss, but with the nudes I have tried so far they do make me appear dead or washed out.

I also tried out BB foundation. The rep said Honey was the closest shade, but sadly it appeared too orangey.


----------



## Glitterati (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Arissa,

Just like you I too just recently got back into makeup as my kids are all grown up and I have more time to spend on myself. All these years I never paid any attention to makeup just used eyeliner and lipstick.  

I recently started buying MAC and got some recommendations from Specktra.  I got eyeshadows Amber Lights, Expensive Pink and Star Violet and Naked Lunch. Lipsticks I like are Viva Glam V, Verve and Twig.  I also got Petticoat MSF which I really like, people have been telling me my skin is glowing.  I haven't really gotten into gloss yet as I don't like the sticky feel on my lips.

Thanks for the tip on BB concealer, I too have very dark under eye circles and nothing has really helped. I have tried MUF 5 pallet concealer, and also MAC concealer but nothing is really hiding the circles.  

I had to laugh at the surma story, I remember being a kid and our Mom putting a ton of surma in our eyes.  I grew up in England and all us Indian kids had it!

For reference I am a NC40 in the winter.


----------



## Arissa (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Glitterati,

Thanks for your tips! I Haven't had a chance to get to our local MAC, but when I do I will look out for Verve and Twig, and the pink Shadows. I've ordered some NYX trio shadows via Ebay with pinks and greens so will see how they wear as well. 

With the BB corrector, I tried it instore, and the rep advised the Peach was a new addition. They do two shades peach and dark peach, the normal peach was better than most but still appeared whitish. The Dark peach worked far better. I do need to layer it a couple of times if just wearing it on it's own then add some finely milled powder to set. I hate the caked look, so looked into finding a finely milled powder that helps avoid that. You also need to apply eyecream first, which helps apply the corrector more seamlessly.
All this work just to get rid of dark circles


----------



## Ziya (Nov 29, 2008)

Heyy Ladies!  I have a new blush love! her name is melba <swooons> amazing on my nc 42 skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Try it!


----------



## Arissa (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry not sure where to post this question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone find that their skin feels prickly when the use MAC Mineralised skin finish?

I thought I was imagining it, so haven't used it for a while. Tried it today, and sure enough all day Iv'e had a prickly feeling all over my face.

Does this mean I'm sensitive to the chemicals in this, and I should look at some alternate mineralised powder, or will they all make my skin feel like this?

Any help welcome, (still new to this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Ta

Arissa


----------



## zerin (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Heyy Ladies!  I have a new blush love! her name is melba <swooons> amazing on my nc 42 skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try it!_

 

Melba blush is AWESOME! i love it to bits!!!!!!!!! a gorgeous matte coral peach colour!


----------



## Ziya (Nov 29, 2008)

HOLY SHIT! Zerin?? I hate that I sound like such a groupie right now, but holy crap I am a HUGE fan! looovee your vids! (ok time to be less of a loser now) 
Hahha yea I lovee Melba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it goes with so many different looks and its my first matte MAC blush...I think all the ones I have are Sheertone and Sheertone shimmer..


----------



## Ziya (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arissa* 

 
_Sorry not sure where to post this question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone find that their skin feels prickly when the use MAC Mineralised skin finish?

I thought I was imagining it, so haven't used it for a while. Tried it today, and sure enough all day Iv'e had a prickly feeling all over my face.

Does this mean I'm sensitive to the chemicals in this, and I should look at some alternate mineralised powder, or will they all make my skin feel like this?

Any help welcome, (still new to this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Ta

Arissa_

 

Ahh...my dear, I had the same problem! Even though its mineral based, my skin did NOT like this product at all! Personally, I wanted to like it soo much coz the finish is amazing, i could actuallly go without foundation and concealor and my skin was flawless and glowy...except I noticed it started to make me breakout like crazy and I had OILY skin for the first time!! the worst for me was my face was CRAZY itchy....it was horrible. We were on a honeymoon for the longest time, where I was in denial and I kept trying to make it work by changing up my skincare, washing my brushes twice a day etc. But I ended up exchanging it for MELBA lmao.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For now, I'm sticking to my Select liquid fdn and setting it with Select sheer pressed..though I hate the powdery look it gives me...


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Nov 29, 2008)

Great info, fantatic thread!


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Nov 30, 2008)

Duh, its been a long day, I meant fantastic thread, I've learnt soo much. 
Which is the one (or two) eye makeup brush that you can't do without?


----------



## Ms.Shanti (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ricquetta* 

 
_i am sri lankan and im an nc45...i find the grey based eyeshadows look horrible on me. Do you guys recommened any must have shadows for my skin tone_

 
We're the same color(NC45) and I find that i can wear just about any color on my eyes.Golds,teals,purples look great on our tone..Don't be afraid to experiment.You can wear greys as well.Try a smokey eye or even a grey w/purple is good.Hope this helps.


----------



## Arissa (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Ziya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I suppose I'll have to keep away from other MAC mineralised makeup too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zerin, thanks for doing great Eye Shadow vids. Really helps us newbies out.
But especially brilliant as you're a similar colouring. There's a real niche in the market for our colour skin, makeup. I am surprised that someone hasn't gone into it yet. Especially the giants who are always looking to expand their market share.


----------



## saadia77 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ladies! this is my first post and I have questions for you!!!

First of all I am just a novice at all this makeup stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't wear MAC foundation because its either yellow or orange... I use bare minerals in Medium beige so that might help you get an idea of my skin color???!! Anyways, I have always used Lancome artliner (liquid eyeliner) to line my upper lid.  But I've seen all of you using gel/cream eyeliners from MAC, MUFE, STILA, LOREAL, and BB... I have tried the mac, mufe and loreal ones... they are either not black enough and they smear after some time... or after about 5 hours or so i start getting blackish stuff under my eyes...  I use UD primer potion to prep my eyes.  

What am I doing wrong? do any of you have this problem? Oh and what eyeliner brush do you all reccomend using? 

one more thing, I just wanted to say I envy all of you beautiful ladies for being able to wear eyeliner in the waterline!! I love how it looks on all of you but for the life of me can't do it to myself.  Literally whatever eyeliner I use to line my waterline it wears off in about 30 mins flat.  Even when I was younger and my mom put surma in my eyes it would wear off...

Help a sister out


----------



## Ziya (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saadia77* 

 
_Ladies! this is my first post and I have questions for you!!!

First of all I am just a novice at all this makeup stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't wear MAC foundation because its either yellow or orange... I use bare minerals in Medium beige so that might help you get an idea of my skin color???!! Anyways, I have always used Lancome artliner (liquid eyeliner) to line my upper lid.  But I've seen all of you using gel/cream eyeliners from MAC, MUFE, STILA, LOREAL, and BB... I have tried the mac, mufe and loreal ones... they are either not black enough and they smear after some time... or after about 5 hours or so i start getting blackish stuff under my eyes...  I use UD primer potion to prep my eyes.  

What am I doing wrong? do any of you have this problem? Oh and what eyeliner brush do you all reccomend using? 

one more thing, I just wanted to say I envy all of you beautiful ladies for being able to wear eyeliner in the waterline!! I love how it looks on all of you but for the life of me can't do it to myself.  Literally whatever eyeliner I use to line my waterline it wears off in about 30 mins flat.  Even when I was younger and my mom put surma in my eyes it would wear off...

Help a sister out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey hun! I am currently having a torrid love affair with my MAC fluidline..I've had it for ages, use it everyday practically and I've barely made a dent in the jar! lol Soooo, I would have to say its the best eyeliner I've used for both top line and waterline (though its not technically eye safe :O lol ) My problem with pencils are that they smear when used in either place and most of the time I like a sharp thin upper line and I hate having to sharpen the pencil evvverryy time! Liquid liners are a tad messy IMO, and there's a huge learning curve with getting it juust right. It always gets on my lashes and wrecks my eyeshadow and the brushes that come with the packaging are usually hit and miss (ie if I like the product, I hate the brush and vice versa) I like the consistency of Fluidline, its liquidy enuff to spread well, but not soo watery it runs all over the place... It stays forever on upper lids especially when used with UDPP. On the waterline, I'd say dip a pencil in the fluidline and use that as your applicator, then dip a brush in some black eyeshadow and with gentle patting motions, dab the powder on top of the line. This is called "setting" the eyeliner and usually lasts longer and looks more intense. I use Blacktrack and its deeeep black...
I am hoping to get the HIP liners by next week, so hopefully I can update you guys with how that goes! HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and btw, I lovvvee my MAC 210 for lining..its super awesome, and QUO's angled brush for winged liner...


----------



## zerin (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_HOLY SHIT! Zerin?? I hate that I sound like such a groupie right now, but holy crap I am a HUGE fan! looovee your vids! (ok time to be less of a loser now) 
Hahha yea I lovee Melba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it goes with so many different looks and its my first matte MAC blush...I think all the ones I have are Sheertone and Sheertone shimmer.._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Arissa* 

 
_Thanks Ziya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I suppose I'll have to keep away from other MAC mineralised makeup too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zerin, thanks for doing great Eye Shadow vids. Really helps us newbies out.
But especially brilliant as you're a similar colouring. There's a real niche in the market for our colour skin, makeup. I am surprised that someone hasn't gone into it yet. Especially the giants who are always looking to expand their market share._

 

Awww....thanks guys! I'm glad it's actually helping you guys out. We really needed some desi girls on yt with our skintones so I decided to start it...lol...I started the niche! Now, I see so many other girls with our skintones doing makeup...it's really great. We can totally pull off any colours too. That's why we shouldn't be afraid to try those pretty colours. 

About the blushes...Ziya....I love and prefer matte mac blushes and mac mineralize blushes. You should try out Desert Rose Mac blush (matte) along with a gold blush for the apples of your cheeks to get that glow! It's my favourite blush combo and it looks great on us.


----------



## Ziya (Nov 30, 2008)

sheee replieeeddd!! Ohmagawwd <dies a little>
you really are sooo helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am totally on the hunt for an "otherworldly" dupe..So far I've got a huge collection of highlights..Some of my favs are: Tan pigment, Annabelle loose eyeshadow in Solar flare, MAC loose powder in golden bronze, a random Quo gold cream blush from last years holiday pallettes..and probly a whole bunch I'm forgetting..Please feel free to name some rec's ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS. Desert Rose is on my llist for my next MAC trip hehehe


----------



## zerin (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_sheee replieeeddd!! Ohmagawwd <dies a little>
you really are sooo helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am totally on the hunt for an "otherworldly" dupe..So far I've got a huge collection of highlights..Some of my favs are: Tan pigment, Annabelle loose eyeshadow in Solar flare, MAC loose powder in golden bronze, a random Quo gold cream blush from last years holiday pallettes..and probly a whole bunch I'm forgetting..Please feel free to name some rec's ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS. Desert Rose is on my llist for my next MAC trip hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I also use the MSF DUO (highlight side - Medium/Dark) to get the glow. I know you don't like the MSFs but you can use the other side for contour. Check if your Mac store still has it and swatch it there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But then again,it might not be so worth it for you since you'll just mainly use the highlight side. :S I always try to find dupes but some turn out so shimmery or so glittery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you're from Toronto...check out the Mac Pro Store on Queen...they have alot of mineral blushes and the msfs duo and they carry PRO colours  too..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so thats awesome!


----------



## Ziya (Nov 30, 2008)

Im in lovveeely Vancity all the way across the country from ya, hun. We have a Pro store on Robson, in downtown...thats where I'm headin for some PRO lippies and blushes! on that note, how do you like Azalea? I was thinking about getting that one...Sadly, I'm scared to touch another MAC mineralized product again! I always get complimented on my skin and tauba, tauba (LOL) the way it looked after my ordeal with the MSF's...neverrr again.. <sniffles>


----------



## Ziya (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh and I totally agree on the shimmer comment! I HATEEE little sparklies every bloody where!! the boy gives me this dissapointed look anytime he finds a single particle of shimmer/glitter that had the audacity to migrate on to him or his clothes LMAO (me? I just laugh in my head, and try to look apologetic)


----------



## zerin (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Im in lovveeely Vancity all the way across the country from ya, hun. We have a Pro store on Robson, in downtown...thats where I'm headin for some PRO lippies and blushes! on that note, how do you like Azalea? I was thinking about getting that one...Sadly, I'm scared to touch another MAC mineralized product again! I always get complimented on my skin and tauba, tauba (LOL) the way it looked after my ordeal with the MSF's...neverrr again.. <sniffles>_

 
Check out.....Peachstock lipstick it's a really  nice nude  PRO colour. It looked nice on my friend and so I went to buy it but it was sold out at that time. So maybe I'll check it again. Azalea is a hot magenta pink blush and OMG you have to use very lil and blend it out since it's such a bright colour. lol A little goes a VERY LONG way for this colour! You should get it, it's real unique!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Oh and I totally agree on the shimmer comment! I HATEEE little sparklies every bloody where!! the boy gives me this dissapointed look anytime he finds a single particle of shimmer/glitter that had the audacity to migrate on to him or his clothes LMAO (me? I just laugh in my head, and try to look apologetic)_

 
LOL @ the glitters...

There's going to be some new MSFs releasing in JAN...I'm hoping they are not as glittery....I have New Vegas MSF and whoa is it glittery but I still  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!


----------



## saadia77 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ziya thanks so much for your reply! I will try fluidline again and see how it goes this time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zerin - you do an awesome job on your tutorials!! thanks


----------



## animacani (Dec 1, 2008)

Ziya , trace gold blush is REALLY similiar to other worldly! Search for ''trace gold'' in the swatch thread and you will find trace gld swatched next to other worldly


----------



## Ziya (Dec 1, 2008)

Ahhhhh, very nice! Thanks hun, I think Other worldly is more warm bronzier but I will definitley try out Trace Gold! <Squeals excitedly>


----------



## animacani (Dec 2, 2008)

^ Me too ^^  I just bought melba blush , love nectar lustreglass and the 116 brush today and , OMG , melba blush is my new everydayblush! Love nectar is a really nice ''clear'' (not really but on my pigmented lips its clear) lustreglass with loads of gold and pink pearls , it gorgoeus! And the 116 brush is really nice!


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2008)

Enablers!! Now i have to get Melba lol..
I'm still on the hunt for otherwordly


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 2, 2008)

Hmmm, I dunno.  I really prefer Peaches to Melba, just pops a bit more and therefore doesnt require topping up much.


----------



## Ziya (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL you're gona falll in looovveee..just get it, trust us! Love nectar is soo pretty and so is Oh baby! 
OO Zerin, Peachstock looks lovely on the website! I havent found the perfect nude lip yet so im excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What do you think about Devil blush? Is it a lot like Taj Mahal? I think it would look hot on our tawny skin.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



God ladies, I have wwayyyy too many brushes...and I always end up using the same few...what is up with that?? lol 
the 116 looks soo pretty, when I went to SDM last weekend (thanks to Zerin I got the 40% YAY!!> I got sooo many brushes yet it didnt occur to me to get another blush brush and really big fluffy powder brush :S Im such a dummy sometimes. I was thinking about getting either the 182 or the 181 SE in the Charming Garnet set..any input ladies? Any of you have Bare slimshine?
I like slimshines..but they dont have very much staying power, nor do they moisturize very much = in Ziya's world, POINTLESS.  
Sorry for the novel, one last point..I think I found a pretty ok dupe for Ms. Dynamite d/g..its VS beauty rush lipgloss in Hot Coconaut..its really nice, non sticky, not OTT and moisturizing!! but the sweet smell gets annoying eventually.... tehehe


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 2, 2008)

Peachstock may be a little bit on the pale side and it will need warming up with Spice lipliner or something... 

Freckletone is a pretty good nude, if I had to pick one.


----------



## Ziya (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Dirty plum! I will have to give both a go..thats my problem, I'm NC 43 and I can only wear my lip color or deeper l/s! aiya...
Also, what do you guys use to set your fdn?? Now that MSFN is out of the question, what is this desi girl gna do?? Blot powder..?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 2, 2008)

Deffo not peachstock then, if ur nc43.  Im nc40 and its a bit light for me... u should try jubilee or hug me then.  

Why is MSFN out of the question?  I use MUFE HD powder or select sheer...


----------



## Ziya (Dec 2, 2008)

Ohhh I don't think I've tried those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm allergic to MSFN unfortunately!  I am using select sheer right now..its good, except doesnt do a good job of keeping my foundation from fading in some parts like the MSFN used to..and it gives me a really powdery look...hmm I'll have to hit up the Bay and check out the MUFE HD powder..its expensive though eh?


----------



## zerin (Dec 2, 2008)

Actually for any nude lippie and for our pigmented lips we need a nice lipliner...whether its "kinda sexy" or "peachstock" and now I think I'll get Freckletone lipstick too. lol Thanks DirtyPlum!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ziya....Orange blushes look FAB on our skintones. So we could rock Mac Devil or Nars Taj Mahal blush. The Nars one has more shimmer. I have the Nars Mediteranee Duo Eyeshadow, its the one with the orange eyeshadow and I love it. I swatched both the orange shadow and the taj mahal blush...they both looked very similar so I guess I'll just use that orange shadow for the blush. It's nice to have things for multiuse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love that orange eyeshadow so much!...It's super unique, a MUST HAVE and I couldn't find a dupe for it either but I think someone told me that there might be dupes of it at one of those online mineral shadow websites. But yeh...I fell in love with it the first time I saw it at the store so I had to get it....

MUFE powders are pretty good....Ever since I got my makeup done by them, I loved all the products they used on me. Even though I don't own any YET but I will most probably buy them very soon.


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 2, 2008)

Hola my desi peoples! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I already have pinch me and gingerly...do i NEED melba??

i have heard so many things about that blush here i wanted to know. 

But I AM getting the Warm Holiday piggie collection, Spiritualize and Blackened Red pig/reflects

oh and also the 190 brush because of yt'er DRBrooklyn

and i love u zerin too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im thinking of doing videos now, we def need more indian yt'ers!


----------



## Ziya (Dec 2, 2008)

Omg ndn-ista, you totally need it! I cant wait to get my grubby lil hands on gingerly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...and now that you mention it, I dont have pinch me...so maybe Ill take a look at that, Melba is such a unique color its awesome!!
I found the warm piggies looked all the same online..do you think its worth buying??why couldnt they all be pretty and DIFFERENT from each other like the cool set? lool I would love it if more brown gals did YT!! PLEASE girl do it!
Zerin, thank you hun! great advice! I love multitasking products too, my fav is L'oreal HIp Duo in Brazen, its a great e/s duo ANNNDDD I use the brown for my eyebrows everyday and the fuschia pink is an amazing blush lol 3 in one  Couldnt find any pics of Mediteranean online..mebbe you can post? 
I have a NYX shadow in Africa and its EFFING gorjus lol Im wearing it as I type! I cant wait to go home and try it as a blush..its scary annnndd exciting!


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 2, 2008)

Ziya - ok u convinced me, melba it is.

I think all the Warm piggies will be flattering on us...i really just would be happy with the antinque gold reflects in there...its gorgeous!

Im thinking of also getting material gold and vergris from the metal urge collection as a easy highlighter...what u think?

i have gilded ash from that collection - GORGEOUS but f'in creases...I heard that u cna use blot powder though...


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 3, 2008)

Ziya - apply your powders on with the 150 or the 182 buffer brush if you dont like the powdery look.  Never use the sponge puffs they give you because they deposit way too much product.  I had someone CP me the MUFE HD powder from the US, cos its not available in the UK.

Zerin - Agreed about the lipliners.  Although with Freckletone you may not need the lipliner to warm it.  Also Cherish is a pretty good nude if you prefer satin finish over lustre.  Sublime Culture cremeliner is a must have! That could be used as a nudey...
I also have Nars Mediteranee e/s - It's LOVE! 

ndn-ista - Warm piggies are worth getting if u dont already have many golds but youre right it may just be worth getting for reflects antique! 
Gingerly is a bronzy colour and pinch me is coraly pink so melba is different as it is more peachy-coral.  
Peaches is a pure peach colour.  Its one of my faves, it works for all skintones.  
I personally dont like the metal urge eyeshadows... and wont be buying any.


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 3, 2008)

DirtyPlum - Thanks for all your input babe!

I went to the mac counter today to look at the stuff again, I pretty much go there everyday since i pass by from work, it puts a smile on my face. But today, I am actually going to the pro store today, so i can use my procard.

anyway, material gold is a beautiful highlight even for the cheeks. i mean i prob wont be using it on my eyelid because of all the creasing, but def worth it for the cheeks and brow area. 

i also want to pick up spiritualize (even though i really dont want that big jar, im never going to use like 90% of it..), *if I have shimmermoss eyeshadow, do I still need this?*

Also want to get the eye shadow called scene, looked pretty.

i really like the blackened red reflects too! *should i get this if i already have beauty marked eyeshadow?  *

I also am getting Molten Sol LLL - gorg!

OH Ziya darling, I forgot to mention, I also am allergic to MSFN - got the same reaction...sucks because gave me flawless coverage! 

But I still use the Warmed MSF, I am pretty okay with that...its just the natural ones that f me up.


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 3, 2008)

Devil blush is amazing i love it but its a bright color so you only need a little and you have to blend it really well just like Azalea


----------



## zerin (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Omg ndn-ista, you totally need it! I cant wait to get my grubby lil hands on gingerly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...and now that you mention it, I dont have pinch me...so maybe Ill take a look at that, Melba is such a unique color its awesome!!
I found the warm piggies looked all the same online..do you think its worth buying??why couldnt they all be pretty and DIFFERENT from each other like the cool set? lool I would love it if more brown gals did YT!! PLEASE girl do it!
Zerin, thank you hun! great advice! I love multitasking products too, my fav is L'oreal HIp Duo in Brazen, its a great e/s duo ANNNDDD I use the brown for my eyebrows everyday and the fuschia pink is an amazing blush lol 3 in one  Couldnt find any pics of Mediteranean online..mebbe you can post? 
I have a NYX shadow in Africa and its EFFING gorjus lol Im wearing it as I type! I cant wait to go home and try it as a blush..its scary annnndd exciting!_

 
Ziya...I'm not a big fan of those slimshines...I don't like sheer lipsticks since my lips are pigmented...so it sux.....but maybe on top of a lipliner it would be okay but yeh me and slimshine lipsticks dont mix....haha

I took some pics/swatches of Nars Mediteranee Duo Eyeshadow. Check them out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These are with flash and with no base. 










*on NC 42/43*






Hope this helps you guys.


----------



## babyjanny (Dec 4, 2008)

yay! my first post here on specktra, and im so excited to have found this thread!


----------



## Ziya (Dec 4, 2008)

HEY GUYS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I missed you ladies <big hug> Soo I am on cloud nine tonite coz I stopped by the Mac Pro store <I dont have a pro card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 > and got me some goodies! I have to say, thank you X a million, coz Freckletone is FREAKING amazing! So I got that, and VG1 and enriched red liner and its the perfect red for me..yay for TWO new HG products! and I decided to get the blot powder and as I was leaving, LOL impulse buy..the warm eyes palette from the holiday collection coz as you guys might have heard me whining earlier, I have lost my dear sketch e/s and theres a color in there thats EXACTLY the same...and tons of other pretty colors! Siigghhh, I've already planned out what Im getting on my next trip, coz I fell in love with Gingerly and I want to get Dip Down F/l and try out the 181 and bare slimshine..Thanks for the recs guys
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS I was so excited I forgot to try Devil and Azalea :'( seriously, I am idiot
Peachstock was too light for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo...


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 4, 2008)

^^ yay for freckletone! Sounds like a great shopping trip.  
I dont think you will need Bare slimshine if you have Freckletone though... theyre fairly similar.  

Try Bobbi Browns gel eyeliner in Chocolate Shimmer, its way better than Dipdown.  I'm a sucker for anything shimmery tho.


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 4, 2008)

Ladies, 

Ziya - you are soo cute lol.

Ok so I got Melba - so it is a pretty color no doubt...but I feel like it looks like very similar to Pinch Me, on me anyway. 

I got the palette form plus my 40% so it was only $9 for me, so I will still be keeping it.

Gawd, there are soo many blushes with MAC, how the heck do you decide lol.

Oh I don't know if I mentioned this before by X-Rock blush from Neo Collection is sooo pretty! I loves it. Similar to Fab Blush from the Barbie Collection. And Otherwordly is gorg as a bronzy highlight. 

Nars Lovejoy blush is very pretty as well, it is a deeper colored blush with fine gold reflects in it. I got it with a duo with Albatros, which is a gorgggg highlighter, very similar to Mac's vanialla pigment. It give you a sophisticated, iridecent, glowy, goldish highlight...soo pretty.

Ok enough, because I can write all day on all the pretty makeup!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm gonna buy me some Nars MU for my birthday next week and I'ma deffo try out Albatros, keep hearing raves on it.  

Its nice to have a desi thread... thats one thing I miss at work, we get ALOT of nw20s and the odd south asian rarely so I dont get to rave abt colours that suit us (which is pretty much everything!).


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes def agree Dirty Plum! and you won't be dissapointed with Albatros.

I am really glad to have other desi inputs, suggestions, recs etc.  If anyone is in the nj/ny areas, I would love to meet up!


----------



## animacani (Dec 4, 2008)

Does any of you have desert rose or ambering rose blush? Which one of them should I get?


----------



## csdev (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Does any of you have desert rose or ambering rose blush? Which one of them should I get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Both are gorgeous! But if you want to start with one - I'd recommend desert rose.


----------



## zerin (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *csdev* 

 
_Both are gorgeous! But if you want to start with one - I'd recommend desert rose._

 
I TOTALLY AGREE!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!


----------



## animacani (Dec 5, 2008)

Okay , desert rose here come 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## animacani (Dec 5, 2008)

hey Zerin! Do you think you could take a picture of desert rose blush? i have searched for pics of swatches and stuff but cant find any =(


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok ladies,

another question - I have myth, hug me, angel, jubeliee...do i really need freckletone??? What is the color payoff on our complextion, I am nc 42 btw.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## zerin (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Ok ladies,

another question - I have myth, hug me, angel, jubeliee...do i really need freckletone??? What is the color payoff on our complextion, I am nc 42 btw.

Thanks in advance!!!_

 
I was at Mac yesterday and saw both Jubilee and Freckletone....both are very similar. Jubilee is in beige pink while Freckletone is in beige yellow and both are lustres...they looked pretty much the same on me...so you're fine...lol


----------



## nunu (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm loving this thread soo much!! Thanks for all the info girls! Dirty Plum you give great advice i want to come and visit your counter! You'll probably get sick of me cause i'll be hanging there everyday LOL.

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you all.


----------



## Ziya (Dec 6, 2008)

You ladies make me so happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Damn my makeup obsession is being helped along here eh? 
Thanks for the swatches Zerin! It looks gorj! 
Ndn-ista, you are a doll!! kisses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Animacani, Me and you race ok? lets see who ends up caving and buying that Desert Rose first lool
Dirty Plum, spanks so much for your MA/expert help and recs! Wish you were at my counter
Love you allllll sorry if I forgot to mention a name..


----------



## Ziya (Dec 6, 2008)

and my lovely Nunu, everytime I see your avatar makes me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cocolicious!! my fellow team boobs member!! Big shout outs to allll of you lovelies..
SOooo I've noticed lately, with the hurrying in the morningness I havent been doing colorful looks lately..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 omg am I turning into an old lady?? I seriously never thought I'd be one of  bobbibrown types? you know what i mean?? like I just couldnt bring myself to buy mocha or twig l/s the other day coz in my head it looked way too  "auntie" LOL I know, I am crazy..


----------



## Ziya (Dec 6, 2008)

ALSO, lol I am so dissapointed with my eyeshape....like I have large-ish eyes but they're hooded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so no real crease...its sooo hard to do eyeshadow looks..
I've tried Nireyna's technique from youtube..its ok I havent mastered it quite yet...and its TIME CONSUMING and the results on me are meh at best...any recs for tutorials or any advice? I've seen some of Celly's tutorials on here but shes deleted most of them :S TIA!!


----------



## animacani (Dec 6, 2008)

I have really small lids =( So eyeshadow does only look good on me when I close my eyes.. =(


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 6, 2008)

everyone here should go out and buy the warm pigment set!  and then wear them all together, at the same time.  I got over excited...  but keep looking at my eyes! 

Sold abt 3 freckletones today... and kept thinking of this thread lol!


----------



## Ziya (Dec 6, 2008)

OH oh ohhhh please post pics!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 hahaha Ye-ah thats how we brown ppl work...We spread the word hahaa what city do you work in?


----------



## saadia77 (Dec 7, 2008)

Hello all! I am back with the same stupid question..but this time I experimented so I had something to report with!

I put Urban Decay Primer Potion on my eyelid, then lined the upper eye lid of one eye with Mac fluidline, then lined the other eyelid with bobbi brown gel eyeliner.  Then I applied some mac select moisture cover concealer in NW35 under my eye.  Approxiamately 3 hours later, the BB one had smeared or "traveled" to under my eye, mostly around the outer corners.  And about 4 hours later the Mac one had done the same.  Not as bad as the BB but nonetheless still smudged to the bottom.  

What am I doing wrong??​


----------



## nunu (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_and my lovely Nunu, everytime I see your avatar makes me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SOooo I've noticed lately, with the hurrying in the morningness I havent been doing colorful looks lately..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 omg am I turning into an old lady?? I seriously never thought I'd be one of bobbibrown types? you know what i mean?? like I just couldnt bring myself to buy mocha or twig l/s the other day coz in my head it looked way too "auntie" LOL I know, I am crazy.._

 
Awww that's sweet!! And FYI you are not turning into an old lad you look stunning in your avatar! And nooo twig is beautiful (it is too dry on me for some reason) But i prefer Twig Twig to it; it's creamier but it's LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it came out with the originals in Jan08.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_ALSO, lol I am so dissapointed with my eyeshape....like I have large-ish eyes but they're hooded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so no real crease...its sooo hard to do eyeshadow looks..
I've tried Nireyna's technique from youtube..its ok I havent mastered it quite yet...and its TIME CONSUMING and the results on me are meh at best...any recs for tutorials or any advice? I've seen some of Celly's tutorials on here but shes deleted most of them :S TIA!!_

 
OMG I LOVED CELLY's toots as well, but don't worry she is coming back in January!! 

My fave youtubers are Zerin (ofcourse, i think i'm her biggest fan! i totally jump when i see a new tutorial from her!), makeupbyrenren, makeupgeek, jennisesmakeup (LOVE), powpowbaby. I have a huge list lol..i love beautyallure (aka lipshock here) but she removed her vids too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_everyone here should go out and buy the warm pigment set! and then wear them all together, at the same time. I got over excited... but keep looking at my eyes! 

Sold abt 3 freckletones today... and kept thinking of this thread lol!_

 
I bought the warm pigment set and can't wait to try it!! How do you wear it?? 

Well done on selling 3 Freckletones!!

I went to the MAC counter yesterday and whilst looking at the blushers i kept thinking about this thread. I wanted to buy a blusher so bad but i didn't know which one to go for. I really wanted Blossoming cremeblush but it was out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even as a refill. I know it's getting discontinued and maybe that's why it was out of stock.


----------



## animacani (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Awww that's sweet!! And FYI you are not turning into an old lad you look stunning in your avatar! And nooo twig is beautiful (it is too dry on me for some reason) But i prefer Twig Twig to it; it's creamier but it's LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it came out with the originals in Jan08.



OMG I LOVED CELLY's toots as well, but don't worry she is coming back in January!! 

My fave youtubers are Zerin (ofcourse, i think i'm her biggest fan! i totally jump when i see a new tutorial from her!), makeupbyrenren, makeupgeek, jennisesmakeup (LOVE), powpowbaby. I have a huge list lol..i love beautyallure (aka lipshock here) but she removed her vids too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I bought the warm pigment set and can't wait to try it!! How do you wear it?? 

Well done on selling 3 Freckletones!!

I went to the MAC counter yesterday and whilst looking at the blushers i kept thinking about this thread. I wanted to buy a blusher so bad but i didn't know which one to go for. I really wanted Blossoming cremeblush but it was out of stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even as a refill. I know it's getting discontinued and maybe that's why it was out of stock._

 
Aw , too bad they didnt have blossoming =( Its gorgeous!


----------



## zerin (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_hey Zerin! Do you think you could take a picture of desert rose blush? i have searched for pics of swatches and stuff but cant find any =(_

 
This is a comparison of Mac Desert Rose to Nars Outlaw Blush. Outlaw blush has shimmer in it while desert rose is matte. 
(With Flash)





Mac Desert Rose Blush                                 Nars Outlaw Blush

On NC 42/43





Sorry the pics did not come out as good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_and my lovely Nunu, everytime I see your avatar makes me smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cocolicious!! my fellow team boobs member!! Big shout outs to allll of you lovelies..
SOooo I've noticed lately, with the hurrying in the morningness I havent been doing colorful looks lately..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 omg am I turning into an old lady?? I seriously never thought I'd be one of  bobbibrown types? you know what i mean?? like I just couldnt bring myself to buy mocha or twig l/s the other day coz in my head it looked way too  "auntie" LOL I know, I am crazy.._

 
LOL @ Auntie Ji lipsticks! haha...honestly Twig is a really pretty colour and so is Mocha!! Try Mocha first with a gloss on top...I'm sure you'll like it...it's not an aunty ji colour!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awww....Nunu....I'm so touched....I lubh you very much too! You ROCK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss your fotds as well...It's been ages!!


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 8, 2008)

Twig is a REALLY nice colour!!! It's not an "auntie" colour at all... I love it with beaux lusterglass over


----------



## aparnaBD (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am South Asian as well! I have a question for all the NC42s. What is your MUFE HD foundation colour and what's your camo palette number? Thanks!


----------



## zerin (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aparnaBD* 

 
_Hello everyone, I am South Asian as well! I have a question for all the NC42s. What is your MUFE HD foundation colour and what's your camo palette number? Thanks!_

 
Try MUFE HD in 153 or darker 155. Try getting samples first to see how you like it or just return the item if you're not happy.


----------



## animacani (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_This is a comparison of Mac Desert Rose to Nars Outlaw Blush. Outlaw blush has shimmer in it while desert rose is matte. 
(With Flash)





Mac Desert Rose Blush Nars Outlaw Blush

On NC 42/43





Sorry the pics did not come out as good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LOL @ Auntie Ji lipsticks! haha...honestly Twig is a really pretty colour and so is Mocha!! Try Mocha first with a gloss on top...I'm sure you'll like it...it's not an aunty ji colour!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awww....Nunu....I'm so touched....I lubh you very much too! You ROCK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss your fotds as well...It's been ages!!_

 
Thanks! It looks really pretty!! Its not very similar to melba, right?


----------



## animacani (Dec 8, 2008)

What eyeshadows do you guys use to create a natural look?


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 8, 2008)

Ahhh my beauties! Hiii.

Ok so I had a great jam packed weekend. Yesterday I went to Dulhan Expo, which is a bridal fashion show. The makeup was gorg as well as the outfits!!! I was so tempted to ask the makeup artist some questions and advice, but she was super busy. There is another one in April that I def plan on attending.  I know they have them everywhere, so you guess should check it out. I am not getting married, no where near that, but I just went to see the stunning outfits and show.  There were many acts, from bellydancing to singers, dances, few guest appeareances, and RDB performed!

Ok, so anyway, I stated in an earlier post that Melba blush was very similar to Pinch Me and Gingerly.  I paired all three together and blended them out, and I got alot of compliments on my cheeks. 

I wore my warm pigments, and sketch eyeshadow on the outter corners, and Molten Sol LLL on my lashline.  I always get LLL on my eyelashes, so I lined my eye with the LLL first and them did my mascara. I also used my Bronscape solar bits to make my eyes shine, and I also mixed it with some lotion and put it all over my arms/chest.

On my lips I wore Angel l/s and Strange Hybrid l/s and some myth l/s in the middle to give an effect alond with some c-thru l/g


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 8, 2008)

To create a natural eye look, I love my neutral colored paints. I also use shroom, naked lunch, patina, retrospeck, all that glitters, satin taupe eyeshadows. I still want to get more, would love to hear other suggestions!
I also love the Paint pots, my everyday go-to fast look is rubensque paint pot with sketch on the outer corners. I also love indianwood. The formula on these are amazing.


----------



## aparnaBD (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Try MUFE HD in 153 or darker 155. Try getting samples first to see how you like it or just return the item if you're not happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, thanks for your quick reply. I tried 153 and it looked too light, so I got 155 but I am not sure how it's gonna look during the day. So I will have wait till tom to know, lol. Again, thank you


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Dec 8, 2008)

I am feeling in a red mood lately and I think I want to buy a red lipgloss (don't like lipsticks) what do u think of Russian Red lipglass for an NC43? If that colour is not a good red please suggest a good lipgloss, thanks!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupjunkie08* 

 
_I am feeling in a red mood lately and I think I want to buy a red lipgloss (don't like lipsticks) what do u think of Russian Red lipglass for an NC43? If that colour is not a good red please suggest a good lipgloss, thanks!_

 
If you like DG Love Alert is nice ans also Venetian l/s is pretty


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I bought the warm pigment set and can't wait to try it!! How do you wear it?? 
._

 
I didnt use melon or the reflects.  So with the other three - used the lightest one all over eye, medium one all over lid and the darker gold in the crease and then mulch or bronze in crease to darken it up.  I wore harmoney blush to contour and then peaches on apples of cheeks and finished off with mocha lipstick.  Was a nice neutral look.  

I put the reflects glitter on top of sharkskin when I did my colleagues look - I am seriously impressed with that set.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_What eyeshadows do you guys use to create a natural look?_

 
I would use the likes of Patina, Era, Sable, Woodwinked, Amber Lights, Mulch, Ricepaper...


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 10, 2008)

do any of you have the e/s sunset B, talent pool and the l/s so scarlet and what do you guys think of these i want them but im not sure


----------



## Ziya (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Ahhh my beauties! Hiii.

Ok so I had a great jam packed weekend. Yesterday I went to Dulhan Expo, which is a bridal fashion show. The makeup was gorg as well as the outfits!!! I was so tempted to ask the makeup artist some questions and advice, but she was super busy. There is another one in April that I def plan on attending.  I know they have them everywhere, so you guess should check it out. I am not getting married, no where near that, but I just went to see the stunning outfits and show.  There were many acts, from bellydancing to singers, dances, few guest appeareances, and RDB performed!

Ok, so anyway, I stated in an earlier post that Melba blush was very similar to Pinch Me and Gingerly.  I paired all three together and blended them out, and I got alot of compliments on my cheeks. 

I wore my warm pigments, and sketch eyeshadow on the outter corners, and Molten Sol LLL on my lashline.  I always get LLL on my eyelashes, so I lined my eye with the LLL first and them did my mascara. I also used my Bronscape solar bits to make my eyes shine, and I also mixed it with some lotion and put it all over my arms/chest.

On my lips I wore Angel l/s and Strange Hybrid l/s and some myth l/s in the middle to give an effect alond with some c-thru l/g_

 
WOW...I just tried to imagine all of that in my head..im sure you looked knock out gorjus as usual
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would LOOVVEE pics sounds amazing!
Dulhan expo eh? sounds fun...I doubt we'll have one here in Vancouver, though theres such a huge desi population lool You're making me want Rubenesque p/p LMAO right now I only have one Soft Ochre <sad I know> and it does a fabulous job...but the lemmings...oh dear lord..LOOL


----------



## animacani (Dec 10, 2008)

Is soft ocrhre paint pot like an ''invisible'' paint pot on your lid? I want a paint pot that I can use with different eyeshadow colours.. I only have one so far in quite natural , I love it! Always use it with my smokey eyes.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_WOW...I just tried to imagine all of that in my head..im sure you looked knock out gorjus as usual
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would LOOVVEE pics sounds amazing!
Dulhan expo eh? sounds fun...I doubt we'll have one here in Vancouver, though theres such a huge desi population lool You're making me want Rubenesque p/p LMAO right now I only have one Soft Ochre <sad I know> and it does a fabulous job...but the lemmings...oh dear lord..LOOL_

 
Rubenesque is a MUST for our skin tone; it pops sooo nicely; I always use it when I go for a gold look (I am not trying to be an instigator, I swear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Rubenesque is a MUST for our skin tone; it pops sooo nicely; I always use it when I go for a gold look (I am not trying to be an instigator, I swear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Rubenesque is the bomb!! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it soooo much.


----------



## Rooshi (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_do any of you have the e/s sunset B, talent pool and the l/s so scarlet and what do you guys think of these i want them but im not sure_

 
Sunset B is very pretty, warm pink color but it didn't show up on my lids (NC 37), I really had to pack it on 3-4 times to get the same color as in the lid so I returned it back. Talent Pool is the same color as parrot (atleast on me!) but with a better texture and So Scarlet is a beautiful deep wine red lipstick with amplified creme formula, which is a huge plus. I always get compliments when I wear it with Brick lipliner and Comet blue dazzleglass. HTH!


----------



## saadia77 (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't wear studio fix so I don't know how to explain my skin color to you all.  Just bought MUFE HD foundation and I LOVE IT!! The color is 153.

I wanted to try some color on my lips...I always wear malt, hug me, taupe.... 

I am thinking of getting a violet/fuchsia color…not a frosty color but just something a little different. Any suggestions? Or suggestions on any other “color” lipstick that you guys think will look good? 

Oh and I have pigmented lips L


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 10, 2008)

lol, you guys I've been stalking your thread and let me tell you that you guys are lucky to have a network like this. There are some folks here with great recommendation. I don't see many ppl on Specktra with my skin tone and features so I kinda pick favourite things here and there...mostly by experimenting


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rooshi* 

 
_Sunset B is very pretty, warm pink color but it didn't show up on my lids (NC 37), I really had to pack it on 3-4 times to get the same color as in the lid so I returned it back. Talent Pool is the same color as parrot (atleast on me!) but with a better texture and So Scarlet is a beautiful deep wine red lipstick with amplified creme formula, which is a huge plus. I always get compliments when I wear it with Brick lipliner and Comet blue dazzleglass. HTH!_

 
thankyou for replying i ordered the 2 shadows and i heard so much about that l/s i got that also i was looking for a nice pink e/s so hopefully this will work for me and i never got parrot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but im happy i'm gonna be getting talent pool and i wanted smoke and diamond but i can't find that anywhere


----------



## animacani (Dec 13, 2008)

What are your favorite lipglasses/Lustreglasses? 
Mine are sock hop and love nectar! <3


----------



## nunu (Dec 13, 2008)

from the top of my head,
lusterglasses:
hey sailor
flusterose
flashmode
wonderstruck

lipglasses:
pink grapefruit
cult of cherry
c thru
sock hop
sugar trance
cult fave
lightly ripe

lip gelee:
vaentine's


----------



## zerin (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_What are your favorite lipglasses/Lustreglasses? 
Mine are sock hop and love nectar! <3_

 

OooOO I love Sock Hop and Love Nectar!!!






I'm in love with Love Nectar right now ...loooks GORGEOUS over a nude lipstick!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Others...

Lust Lipglass <--Best Nude Pink!!...I finished like 3 of them since I used to wear it all the time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lovechild Lipglass <--SO PRETTY...reminds me of Twig lipstick
Viva Glam V Lipglass <---You can wear this all the time
Bare Truth <--LE Another pretty nude
Flashmode  Lustreglass <-- Reminds me of those dazzleglasses but with more colour!


----------



## Ziya (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Is soft ocrhre paint pot like an ''invisible'' paint pot on your lid? I want a paint pot that I can use with different eyeshadow colours.. I only have one so far in quite natural , I love it! Always use it with my smokey eyes._

 
Its almost concealor like TBH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it for a run out the door in five minutes look..coz it brightens the face w/o overdoing it..I have slightly darker outer corners and this perks my face up..NOTE: I am an NC 43 so its not actually a concealor for that kind of use! loool
I think it works well with every kind of eyeshadow really..I usually do warm looks as they are most flattering, but it works with cool looks just as great coz it looks like my skin but better! I went to get TFSI yesterday but they were sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo..coz paint pots crease on me a tiny bit and colors fade a tad...even though my lids aren't really oily..they're normal!! :S oh well..
I would HIGHLY reccomend soft ochre..its so pretty! But you enablers!! You got me againnnnn!!! Rubenseque? consider it bought, my dears.


----------



## Ziya (Dec 14, 2008)

Sock Hop was LE with Heatherette eh? Fuck me..I missed all the hot shit from Heatherette and Fafi...


----------



## Ziya (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_lol, you guys I've been stalking your thread and let me tell you that you guys are lucky to have a network like this. There are some folks here with great recommendation. I don't see many ppl on Specktra with my skin tone and features so I kinda pick favourite things here and there...mostly by experimenting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww hunny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really love this thread, soo lucky to have ma gals to help me spend my heaps of money...otherwise it would just start piling up in the garage! LMAO where the bumby are all my lovely Persian ladies??? I have to say you guys are super lucky with your gorgeus skin and eyes!! I am a total sefid lool there is a strong Irooni community in the Lower Mainland so I am hardcore wannabe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW my favorite MAC MUA is Persian!! She is absolutely one of the most gorgeus and talented women in the history of ever..her name is Afeteh and she works at the Pro store on Robson..I will most definitely ask her for some rec's next time I'm there.. lovvve you Shadowy Lady we would love to hear more from you here!!


----------



## Ziya (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_What eyeshadows do you guys use to create a natural look?_

 
I really love matte-ish looking shadows for natural looks..but I'm weird Soooo..
haha I love Handwritten for the crease and carbon to darken outer corner...
other really nice shadows are: expensive pink, Amberlights, Ricepaper 
Solar white, Retrospeck, tan pigment, SKETCH...any warm eyes palette..
I collect those kinda..coz the colors are always really nice and complement our skintone!


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I really love matte-ish looking shadows for natural looks..but I'm weird Soooo..
haha I love Handwritten for the crease and carbon to darken outer corner...
other really nice shadows are: expensive pink, Amberlights, Ricepaper 
Solar white, Retrospeck, tan pigment, SKETCH...any warm eyes palette..
I collect those kinda..coz the colors are always really nice and complement our skintone!_

 
you just names some of my fac e/s and im in love with sketch and i use ricepaper like everday


----------



## Ziya (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saadia77* 

 
_Hello all! I am back with the same stupid question..but this time I experimented so I had something to report with!

I put Urban Decay Primer Potion on my eyelid, then lined the upper eye lid of one eye with Mac fluidline, then lined the other eyelid with bobbi brown gel eyeliner.  Then I applied some mac select moisture cover concealer in NW35 under my eye.  Approxiamately 3 hours later, the BB one had smeared or "traveled" to under my eye, mostly around the outer corners.  And about 4 hours later the Mac one had done the same.  Not as bad as the BB but nonetheless still smudged to the bottom.  

What am I doing wrong??​_

 
OMG how did I miss this post??? So sorry hun! Hmmm I guess you've got watery eyes? any allergies at all?? Im sorry it didnt work out...Did you try the setting technique by any chance?


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Its almost concealor like TBH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it for a run out the door in five minutes look..coz it brightens the face w/o overdoing it..I have slightly darker outer corners and this perks my face up..NOTE: I am an NC 43 so its not actually a concealor for that kind of use! loool
I think it works well with every kind of eyeshadow really..I usually do warm looks as they are most flattering, but it works with cool looks just as great coz it looks like my skin but better! I went to get TFSI yesterday but they were sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 boo..coz paint pots crease on me a tiny bit and colors fade a tad...even though my lids aren't really oily..they're normal!! :S oh well..
I would HIGHLY reccomend soft ochre..its so pretty! *But you enablers!! You got me againnnnn!!! Rubenseque? consider it bought, my dears.*



_

 
Yay!!! You'll love it!!! Trust me


----------



## nunu (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Sock Hop was LE with Heatherette eh? Fuck me..I missed all the hot shit from Heatherette and Fafi...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm sure you can find it on sale here and in ebay!

You missed out on Fafi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I bought the whole collection but the paint pots and eye kohls!


----------



## nunu (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_you just names some of my fac e/s and im in love with sketch and i use ricepaper like everday_

 
ricepaper is my fave highlight es ever!


----------



## Ziya (Dec 14, 2008)

I didn't think I was capable of spending that much money on cosmetics yet! lmao trust me I've mended my ways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loool I've never bought any m/u online..its scary nunu! hehe But I might have to eventually...
It snowed last night which is a bummer coz I wanted to go get my eyebrows done and hit up the 25% off sale at MAC!!!!! All the holiday stuff is on sale...
My DEFINITE shopping list: Gingerly, Desert Rose, Rubenesque lool plus the gajillion other things on my wish list/ things I pick up randomly while at MAC


----------



## nunu (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I didn't think I was capable of spending that much money on cosmetics yet! lmao trust me I've mended my ways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loool I've never bought any m/u online..its scary nunu! hehe But I might have to eventually...
It snowed last night which is a bummer coz I wanted to go get my eyebrows done and hit up the 25% off sale at MAC!!!!! All the holiday stuff is on sale...
My DEFINITE shopping list: Gingerly, Desert Rose, Rubenesque lool plus the gajillion other things on my wish list/ things I pick up randomly while at MAC_

 
I saved up my gift cards from christmas for fafi! 

There are some authentic sellers on ebay, i have added 3 to my favourites because i know that they sell me 100% mac products. I beleive there's a thread on specktra somewhere about authentic ebay sellers.

i have a long list for mac stuff too! I'm always scared of updating it because it looks long already!


----------



## yashoda17 (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjdes* 

 
_Great thread!

I'm NC43 and I feel , technically, I should be able to pull off most eyeshadow colours (that I don't, and usually stick to browns, is another story!!).

I use MAC Bronzing Powder in Bronze - works well for me. Especially when teamed with Peachykeen blusher.

I agree with you on lining the lower eyelids - I can never pull that off. My daughter, of all people, points out I look 'mean' when I line my lower eyelids :-(

Lipsticks - oh I love Dubonnet, Twig and Rozz Revival from MAC and Chocolate Raspberry from Clinique.

The one look I'm dying to nail is a soft pink-grey eye and light lips, inspired by the Indian actress Rani Mukherjee in some old Titan watch ads . Couldn't find any pictures, just this video on YouTube YouTube - Rani Mukherjee in Titan Watches I think she looks fab. Any ideas on products?_

 
Hey!!!
Okay well this is my first post and Id just thought id add my two cents to this huge discussion board..

What I use to get lips like that is a BROWN lipgloss
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... yea i know it sounds weird but honestly they are amazing on our brown skintones!!... it shows up nude but its not overrrly glossy or pinkish.. its amazing!! try it... i have one department store brand.. i cant even remember who its by but its smells like coffee/mocha ... so yea try out ones like those!!

Hope that helps


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ricepaper is my fave highlight es ever!_

 
mine to i wear it almost everday


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Aww hunny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really love this thread, soo lucky to have ma gals to help me spend my heaps of money...otherwise it would just start piling up in the garage! LMAO where the bumby are all my lovely Persian ladies??? I have to say you guys are super lucky with your gorgeus skin and eyes!! I am a total sefid lool there is a strong Irooni community in the Lower Mainland so I am hardcore wannabe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW my favorite MAC MUA is Persian!! She is absolutely one of the most gorgeus and talented women in the history of ever..her name is Afeteh and she works at the Pro store on Robson..I will most definitely ask her for some rec's next time I'm there.. lovvve you Shadowy Lady we would love to hear more from you here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
awww thanks Ziya you're such a sweet girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, my aunt's name is Atefeh too...heheh i guess it's kind of a common name in the community. We have a Persian MA in our local MAC store too but she's on the darker side so I actually always though she was Indian until she told me she wasn't. Persian girls I guess can look anything from white to Indian so it's hard to tell. 

It would be great to get some recommendation from you. I'll continue stalking this thread


----------



## nunu (Dec 14, 2008)

Shadowy Lady you should join us in this thread! you rock some great combo's


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Shadowy Lady you should join us in this thread! you rock some great combo's_

 

I Agree!


----------



## Ziya (Dec 15, 2008)

<giggles> haha Shadowy Lady now you cant say no!! I got my girls to back me on this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 muahhahaa
and now I have an excuse to go to the pro store sooonnn neener neener


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

I would love to keep this thread alive because there is tons and tons of great information and reccomendations.

So, i have a few questions. I want to define my cheeks when i wear make up. I see a lot of great fotd's here where the cheeks are defined. How can i get the defined cheek look? My cheeks always look washed out in picutres 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also i have black hair and eyebrows i want to start defining my eyebrows, what is a great product (eyeshadow or eyebrow pencil) that would work for me?

Third question, i want to start using lipliners, what are the must haves? The only one i have is cherry from MAC and i bought it to use with russian red lipstick.
A few of the lippies i have from MAC in the perm line are hug me, kinda sexy, pink nouveou.

Fourth queston: i have please me (my cousin gave it to me) and i am not sure the colour works for me, what do you suggest i do to make it work for me? Also i bought chintz on chantz and back to del rio as impulse buys and now i'm not sure i like them :/


Thanks in advance!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 15, 2008)

*How can i get the defined cheek look?* 
Use the 168 to contour with Harmony blush or a bronzer.  Use the 182 to buff it out so the line isnt obvious.  Use the 168/116/129 to add a pop of colour to your cheeks apples with your preferred blusher, apply it with a circular motion and 182 it again so it looks blended.  Add more to make it last longer and appear brighter.  always check it in natural lighting and then with the light on.  
add a highlighter like MSFs (warmed, light flush etc) by drawing a mini C starting at your browbone and ending on the highest part of your cheeks (under the undereye area)

Also i have black hair and eyebrows i want to start defining my eyebrows, *what is a great product (eyeshadow or eyebrow pencil)* that would work for me?
Spiked eye brown pencil - perfect colour and sheer enough to gradually build and define.
Brun eyeshadow with 266 brush for a more softer look

*Third question, i want to start using lipliners, what are the must haves?* Hug me, kinda sexy - Spice and Sublime culture are perfect to start off with and will work with these two.  they are dffo must-haves
pink nouveou - dervish, or cedar for this 
cranapple, lure, pink treat, and brick are other good ones.  Honey B and Gingeroot are good nudes but sublime culture is love and beats these.

*Please me - what do you suggest i do to make it work for me?* 
Use dervish or cedar lipliner to warm it up or put it on top of pink nouveau to give yourself another pink lipstick! 

Same with the Originals lipsticks.  try them with different lipliners/lipsticks and glosses.


----------



## nunu (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you soooo much for your great advice i trully appreciate!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for asking these questions Nunu, coz I was wondering about bunch of them myself. Especially lip pencils as I never use them even with red lipsticks and I'm not sure if I need them or not :/ I actually just posted an FOTD with red lips and no lip liner. Now I went back and looked at it and wondering whether it would have looked better with the liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I love Please Me. It's one of my favourite pink lipsticks and the texture is great


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_WOW...I just tried to imagine all of that in my head..im sure you looked knock out gorjus as usual
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would LOOVVEE pics sounds amazing!
Dulhan expo eh? sounds fun...I doubt we'll have one here in Vancouver, though theres such a huge desi population lool You're making me want Rubenesque p/p LMAO right now I only have one Soft Ochre <sad I know> and it does a fabulous job...but the lemmings...oh dear lord..LOOL_

 
Ziya - Thank you mama! I broke my camera but I plan on buying a new one soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh girl, like others on here have said, you NEED rubensque (however it is spelled) and indian wood p/p. It is def a MUST. Rubensque and sketch e/s on the corners and voila, your done for a simple yet hot look. 

Oh, and I know you said you are getting this, Gingerly blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I LOVE it. Pinch me, Melba etc are all nice, but if u want a softer, natural look, this is it. It's like a morning after look, if you know what I mean  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh btw - sorry but I am just throwing out what I have been wearing lately for you guys to try out! I wore my sumptous olive e/s with melon pigment over it - very pretty.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_ 
Oh btw - sorry but I am just throwing out what I have been wearing lately for you guys to try out! I wore my sumptous olive e/s with melon pigment over it - very pretty._

 
Really??? I would have never thought about that; I am going to have to try it tomorrow...


----------



## Geraldine (Dec 15, 2008)

Not to offense anybody, but in my opinion, south asian girls have a beautiful skin, it has its own particular glow.


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Really??? I would have never thought about that; I am going to have to try it tomorrow..._

 
i think melon pigment goes great with a lot of colors. i love mixing peachy colors with many colors. 

i have heard a lot of raves about love nectar - im going to have to get this now.


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Oh girl, like others on here have said, you NEED rubensque (however it is spelled) and indian wood p/p. It is def a MUST. Rubensque and sketch e/s on the corners and voila, your done for a simple yet hot look. 

Oh btw - sorry but I am just throwing out what I have been wearing lately for you guys to try out! I wore my sumptous olive e/s with melon pigment over it - very pretty._

 
I would love to try the rubenesque/sketch combo! thanks!!

And don't be sorry for letting us know what you've been wearing make up wise!! It's helpful and inspirational


----------



## animacani (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone here have any really dark blushes like breezy or loverush? How do they look on our skintone?


----------



## saadia77 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ladies! Someone's got to help me! 

I get one really horrible pimple (the kind that is embedded under the skin) on my upper lip every month right before my period... I was using aveeno clear complexion treatment but even that didn't help.  I thread the hair on my upper lip.  Could that be the reason for the pimples? and the pimple lasts for atleast a week and then im left with a dark mark where it was.  I swear I have a mark for each one for the last 8 months or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can anyone advise what I should do to correct this problem? Any tried and true home made stuff to use to prevent/treat the pimples? What about the marks... 

All of you have lovely clear pimple-less skin...please help me achieve the same!


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saadia77* 

 
_Ladies! Someone's got to help me! 

I get one really horrible pimple (the kind that is embedded under the skin) on my upper lip every month right before my period... I was using aveeno clear complexion treatment but even that didn't help. I thread the hair on my upper lip. Could that be the reason for the pimples? and the pimple lasts for atleast a week and then im left with a dark mark where it was. I swear I have a mark for each one for the last 8 months or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can anyone advise what I should do to correct this problem? Any tried and true home made stuff to use to prevent/treat the pimples? What about the marks... 

All of you have lovely clear pimple-less skin...please help me achieve the same!_

 
It could possibly be from threading. I know when I get my eyebrows threaded, I get little bumps, sometimes whiteheads. 

I def think you should do a spot treatment. 

Also, around the time of the month, before you you get it, you can cleanse and put on more masks. I use multani mati ( you can get this an Indian grocery store) its a yellow box, and I believe it is called Skin Tone-up, I make a paste with that and some rose water. I let it dry and, use a warm washcloth to gently scrub it off, this is also like exfoliating. It gets rid of dead, dry skin, ask well as cleans it. 

I also have heard of putting toothpaste as a spot treatment. I haven't tried that though....


----------



## Ziya (Dec 16, 2008)

I strongly discourage you from using toothpaste or vicks/tiger balm!! these home remedies dont work ladies!! Toothpaste has flouride which causes and aggravates pimples..and things with high levels of menthol and eucalyptus will literally burn your skin! 
It sounds like cystic acne...I get those on my cheeks when I use certain products (ahem MSFN..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) whatever you do, dont pick it or it will leave a huge dent or a dark spot haha true story..maybe see a dermatologist..?
I cant stand the pain of threading my upper lip...I get the stache waxed and eyebrows threaded and no break outs...! so maybe try that? and be careful when your eating..coz as gross as it sounds food particles around your mouth could coz zits..Sometimes if things get messy!! (ahem subway) LOL hth! try switching up cleansers I use clean and clear cream cleanser in sensitive skin...its also Gelatin free..unlike the non sensitive skin version..
I've used it since high school and it works great for me!!


----------



## saadia77 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you to both of you! 

I've heard of the besan/haldi/milk mix that helps brighten and clear up skin.  My friends tried it and swears it makes a huge difference.  But never the multanni mitti thing, maybe I will try that.  

Ziya- LOL at the dent and huge spot...I totally know what you mean!!!!

Thanks ladies! 

Oh and btw, I went to the MAC counter and bought expensive pink, amber lights, plum dressing, knight devine, and the rubeneque paint pot...and... cremesheen lipstick? I think its called that..... 

All your suggestions are great!!! Oh and one more thing if anyone was having trouble with the eyeliner like I was...Ben Nye cake eyeliner is THE BEST hands down!!!!! The blackest black and stays on forever without smudging or smearing!


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saadia77* 

 
_ 
Oh and btw, I went to the MAC counter and bought expensive pink, amber lights, plum dressing, knight devine, and the rubeneque paint pot...and... cremesheen lipstick? I think its called that.....  




_

 
you've picked out some great staples for our skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



which cremesheen lipstick did you get? I haven't bought any lipsticks from that collection yet, i'm so glad it's perm.


----------



## saadia77 (Dec 17, 2008)

Im such a dummy, I didn't put the name of the cremesheen lipstick it's crosswires.   It's like almost like a pinky peachish orange color!!! I actually like the color a lot! 

I need to try some reds and other other "colors" and experiment....I have so many nudes and barely there lipsticks


----------



## IslandLover (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saadia77* 

 
_Ladies! Someone's got to help me! 

I get one really horrible pimple (the kind that is embedded under the skin) on my upper lip every month right before my period... I was using aveeno clear complexion treatment but even that didn't help.  I thread the hair on my upper lip.  Could that be the reason for the pimples? and the pimple lasts for atleast a week and then im left with a dark mark where it was.  I swear I have a mark for each one for the last 8 months or so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can anyone advise what I should do to correct this problem? Any tried and true home made stuff to use to prevent/treat the pimples? What about the marks... 

All of you have lovely clear pimple-less skin...please help me achieve the same!_

 
Hi! I'm new here but I did see this post and wanted to respond. Try Patricia Wexler Acne Spot Treatment with Acnostat. I LOVE IT. It's the only spot treatment I've found that literally stops acne in it's tracks. And a little goes a long way so just put a little dab on at night and it should disappear by morning (as long as you catch it early). If it's a deep cystic pimple, I might apply a little more and put some on during the day as well but beware that too much of this product can dry out the skin. But I really do love it. You can find it at any Bath & Body Works stores. It's a tiny little tube that costs $15 but it's worth it to me since it lasts so long. I got a tube in Sept and I'm not even 1/4 through with it (and I use it 2-3 times a week). Check it out if you can.

Also - I wanted some opinions. I'm a C6 in MAC studio fix now (got tan over the summer) and I was hoping to get some ideas for a good blush. I have Sunbasque but I feel like it's too light/sheen on me as it barely shows up against my skintone. Has anyone tried NARS Taj Mahal, Taos, or Crazed?


----------



## saadia77 (Dec 17, 2008)

It's funny that you mention Patricia Wexler's acne treatment, because that is the ONLY thing that works somewhat.  It helps to speed up the process but never makes the pimple disappear overnight.  But maybe because I am not using it early enough?? I'll try putting on a very light layer of it on my upper lip maybe once a week to stop the pimples from ever forming? Maybe that will help... I dunno..

But thanks for your insight, I appreciate it.

I am not an expert on MAC like the other ladies here to know what shade you mentioned for foundation...but....I LOVE gingerly blush! It's the perfect shade of perfectness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have dollymix and peachykeen which are both very nice as well.

Thanks again!


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 17, 2008)

^^ I agree with Gingerly blush. I always thought it was okay, Im like that, I always think a product is like eh, yeah its okay...but then i reach for it everyday, that must say something! Yes, def it is a matte, pretty barely there, but still THERE peachy/pinky color. I do love Nars blushes as well, because of there formula and I like that there is this sophisticated shimmer in them. The only ones I have are Orgasam and Lovejoy. Really like them both. When I went to Mexico this past summer, I wore Orgasam alone because I was already tanned, and my friends were hooked on it too. Lovejoy is a deeper, darker color, my friend calls it a sexy, mature color. and she calls Orgasam, and flirty, pretty color, universal. lol I know that was corny, but we analyze our makeup way too much. Go to Sephora and the makeup counters and play with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let us know what you pick out.


----------



## IslandLover (Dec 17, 2008)

Yea I use the spot treatment weekly when I feel something coming. And I generally spread a small amount over my chin 2-3 times a week as I tend to break out there a lot. It does a great job of preventing the pimple from surfacing.

If the pimple has already started forming, the spot treatment can still work well but it will take a little time for it to go (2-3 days as opposed to 5-7) but it will reduce swelling and redness. But to avoid acne altogether, I just dab a little on whenever I think a pimple might be forming to zap it before it gets started.

As far as blush, I think I'm going to Sephora today to play around. I'll stop by Mac and check out Gingerly though since you both recommended it. It's so hard to find things that complement my skin tone now that I'm so in between shades. I went from an NC40 to an NC42 and now I'm a C6. I'm definitely excited to try NARS though - and I've heard good things about Lovejoy before. I swatched Orgasm on my hand once and didn't get the hype. Maybe I'll try it again on my cheeks to see what it really looks like.

Anyone else? I hear Taj Mahal is supposed to look amazing on Indian skin.

Thanks for the tip ladies. I'll definitely keep you posted. SO glad I found this site


----------



## IslandLover (Dec 18, 2008)

So I went to Sephora yesterday. They didn't have Crazed or Taj Mahal for me to try out but they did have Orgasm and Lovejoy. I really liked Orgasm on my hand even though it seemed really light and of course when I tried some on my cheeks, it didn't even show up.

I ended up getting Lovejoy which is like a bronzed pink. I need something more pigmented to show up against my skin. I guess since it's so uneven, those nice sheer shimmertones really don't stand out. Anyway, I like Lovejoy but I don't love it. I ordered Taj Mahal & Crazed online last night so maybe I'll like one of those better. Sephora has such an awesome return policy so I'll just return whatever I don't like.

I did go to MAC but forgot to check out Gingerly. But one of the MA's told me that MAC is coming out with their new collection, "Chill", tomorrow so I'll be going back to check that out.

I swear, I was never into make-up until a few months ago. Now I'm obsessed and I'm on the eternal quest to perfecting a flawless, natural face.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 18, 2008)

I wouldnt buy / recommend Nars Orgasm unless you want to use it as a highlighter.  Go for Deep Throat instead.  Nars Isolde and Kalahari eye duos are pretty fab too.  Nars is my second fave brand...

Laura Mercier the third. 

MAC Gingerly, for me isnt all that.  I had it, but sold it.  Its too orangy bronze for me and therefore not to be used as a contour and too much as cheek blusher.  I would recommend Margin over that.


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 18, 2008)

I use my orgasm over another blush, because it has shimmer it stands out more. I usually use my MAC creme blush in Fancy Ray (LE I think) and then sometimes Gingerly or Orgasam over it. 

I could see Gingerly being too orangey for some. I used to have Coppertone, but I returned that because it was way too orangey for my likings. Margin is nice too, shimmery i believe, and i wanted something more matte. 

What about Melba? A lot recommened that here, I got it, I think it is okay, still worthy enough to keep. Maybe you will like it more. It is in the whole Peachy/Pinky family.

I love my X- rocks blush from the Neo collection. It is out of my peachy/pinky blush colors, closer to lovejoy, without the gold shimmer. its gorg. I believe it can be compared to Fab blush from the Barbie Collection.

So, more and more I use my Paint Pots, I love them. I only have indian wood and rubensque...but i love the formula, and how quick u can get a beautiful eye. I want to get other colors, what other colors do u guys recommened?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep Margin is sheertone shimmer.  If you want a matte bronze colour, I would just go for one of the MAC bronzers like Refined Golden.  I have heard Nars Laguna (?) is sposed to be a good one...

I prefer Peaches to Melba.  In fact, I love Peaches.  

I have the following MAC blushers - I'm gonna have to post pics of my ridiculously huge MA traincase soon.  I still have a bag of free staff products sitting in my room totally untouched!

*Beauty Powder blushes*
_Stark Naked_
Joyous
Sweetness

*Blushes*
_Fleur power_
_Dame_
_Dollymix_
_Breath of plum_
_Coygirl_
_Peaches_
_Harmony_
Blushbaby
_Margin_
Prism
_Peachykeen_
Plum Foolery
_Cantaloupe (pro)_
Brit Wit creme blush

*LE*
Smile - Raquel
Fab - Barbie
_Hipness - Fafi_
_Fashion frenzy - Fafi_
Plum DBois - CoC
_Spaced Out - NSF_
_Nuance - Mineralize_

I have italicised the ones I recommend for desi girls!


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^ Girl, I have Refined Golden and Nars Laguna too. I really love Nars now that I think of it. I have some stuff, but I usually stay to MAC as much as I can cause I am a MAC pro member and get their discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 which helps out quite a bit with my wallet.

Great lady, now I am going to have to look at some of those blushes you mentioned. Ahhh! lol. j/k i love all the help and suggestions here.

Oh well, makeup makes me super happy, and no one wants a mean Roshni (that's my name btw), believe me. haha. my ex used to see me start sucking my teeth and rolling my eyes, and be like i will be right back, run to the mall by me and get me some MAC stuff, and I would go back to normal lol.


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 18, 2008)

Free Staff Products ---


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_^^^ Girl, I have Refined Golden and Nars Laguna too. I really love Nars now that I think of it. I have some stuff, but I usually stay to MAC as much as I can cause I am a MAC pro member and get their discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 which helps out quite a bit with my wallet.

Great lady, now I am going to have to look at some of those blushes you mentioned. Ahhh! lol. j/k i love all the help and suggestions here.

Oh well, makeup makes me super happy, and no one wants a mean Roshni (that's my name btw), believe me. haha. my ex used to see me start sucking my teeth and rolling my eyes, and be like i will be right back, run to the mall by me and get me some MAC stuff, and I would go back to normal lol._

 
HAHA too cute


----------



## vivsha (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi everyone! *passes out kajal to everyone* I've been visiting Speckta on and off and must say, I have been coming back much more just to read this thread! It's wonderful to find a place where we can find other women with similiar skintones and get suggestions/feedback. I'm such a MU addict, its not even funny! It's actually quite embarassing...I don't think anyone knows exactly how much I have; I don't even think I know exactly.

In anycase, thanks to all who have contributed to this thread and hope it continues!

*hugs*


----------



## Ziya (Dec 19, 2008)

LOOL you guys are so cute...I know Roshni, I always make the same face..all my bf's were trained to recognize the signs of a total meltdown LMAO of course, the smart ones would lead me to the mall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe has anyone noticed how most men think stepping into or staying in a MAC store for too long makes them look bad? IDK why I've had some guy friends and exes who either refuse to go in or get antsy when MU shopping with me.. LOOOL
Love the blush recs dirty plum ty you soo much! Vivsha, welcome to madness hehehe DW we're all just as effin in love with MU as u are <accepts kajal graciously and proceeds to apply liberally to waterline>
I'll take my time to check out Chill coz it looks lamerz lol only wana see the Penultimate liner but its perm so...no hurry


----------



## zerin (Dec 19, 2008)

Awww....you guys are too cute!!!! *hugs* back

Welcome Vivsha! I accept  the kajal very proudly too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We are total MA addicts here...it's crazy. I love this thread as well. I keep coming back. I feel like I BELONG!!! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To be honest, I don't meet many desis who are so much into makeup like the people on this thread. So I feel very connected here. Most just do the typical daily kajal thing and they wear eyeshadows or like the "whole makeup deal" only during special occasions like weddings. I know you gotta give time to all this. I feel we should explore our choices and not just do the typical. 

Anyways....I love the great suggestions by DirtyPlum...You're awesome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 19, 2008)

No worries guys, happy to share my recs and experiences with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Likewise Zerin, I dont know any other desi girls who are seriously into their MU so have had to spend ALOT of time and money on products figuring out which ones work.  I know believe, I am there (but that doesnt stop me buying!).  

LOL at the "whole makeup deal" at weddings - youre right, it really is all or nothing with some ppl.  What I really struggle with is when girls at weddings are wearing the nicest suit but they have meticulously matched their eyeshadow to the suit - I mean like every single colour from the suit, *unblended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*.  And then the pink stripes on their cheeks (or none at all) and dark lipstick (which they believe makes them look fairer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ugh.  

I have seen a couple of your looks Zerin, mashallah very pretty!


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 19, 2008)

hii my loverss...

honestly, i feel the same way. everyone around where i live asks me how i do my makeup and to teach them. im like yo homies, u need to have the love for it first lol. i use every color, especially when i go out, i love to do different eyes. and i feel that i really take my time to research and study it, and im very passionate about it. i want to take more steps to work at MAC or with a MUA. I have been approached by MAC MUA to inquire about working there and etc, but I don't know. I already have a hectic schedule with working in corporate and going back to school for my MA, but I think that I really need to start making some moves. Afterall, it is MAKEUP, no matter what I have to make time for my lover. heheh..

oh and *flys like superMACwoman to get the kajal* I loveeee eyeliner and kajals. thankyou


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the kajal vivisha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ndn-ista* i think you should maybe get a part time job during week ends? I'm suew they would want a hand because counters and stores are so busy during christmas times.
 I've been approached by a MAC mua yesterday she was asian, she asked me if what i'm wearing on my eyes were MAC products and if so which ones were they, i was so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with DirtyPlum, zerin knows make up, you've come a long way since the eve/c shock fotd!! And you know how glad i am that you are on youtube and that you are posting fotd's here again!












 to you all. I'm glad we have this thread.


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_No worries guys, happy to share my recs and experiences with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Likewise Zerin, I dont know any other desi girls who are seriously into their MU so have had to spend ALOT of time and money on products figuring out which ones work.  I know believe, I am there (but that doesnt stop me buying!).  

LOL at the "whole makeup deal" at weddings - youre right, it really is all or nothing with some ppl.  What I really struggle with is when girls at weddings are wearing the nicest suit but they have meticulously matched their eyeshadow to the suit - I mean like every single colour from the suit, *unblended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*.  And then the pink stripes on their cheeks (or none at all) and dark lipstick (which they believe makes them look fairer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ugh.  

I have seen a couple of your looks Zerin, mashallah very pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HAHA omg couldn't agree with you more everytime i see this i just want to reach out and help them and that's why i make sure my mom doesn't look like that when she goes to any events lol and zerin you are adorable i saw a couple of your tut's also good stuff


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I've been approached by a MAC mua yesterday she was asian, she asked me if what i'm wearing on my eyes were MAC products and if so which ones were they, i was so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



._

 
What were you wearing??


----------



## nunu (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_What were you wearing??_

 
I had pure ore (gold) metal x on the lid topped with gorgeous gold eyeshadow and had humid in the crease and carbon outer V. Feline on the waterline, blacktrack fluildline on the top lashline and the green pearlglide liner on the lower lashline.


----------



## vivsha (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm so relieved to find out that I'm not the only MU maniac desi out there, lol. I look forward to wearing it even if I'm going to get some groceries, lol. A full face of MU gets me stares from family members, like where are YOU going? Anyway, I don't care...I got my DH to haul for me too!! When Barbie came out, I made him to go Bendels and buy me the whole collection, lol. And when travels, I give him a list of what to look out for at Duty Free and any Asia EX...and it's not just MAC. He's ok with that...although nowadays he's kinda like, isn't that enough for several generations or the entire neighborhood?

I need to see some more tutorials, there's a lot of creative stuff out there!


----------



## animacani (Dec 21, 2008)

I might be going to Toronto with my mom in summer.. Are there any CCO's there? (I always start planning my vacations really early , haha) This is kinda off topic but how is the weather there? Since I actually want to go to LA (been there twice , love , love loveee) but my mom wants to go and visit my aunt in Toronto..


----------



## SoFresh<3 (Dec 21, 2008)

This is my usual party routine which really seems to work for me.

I start with MAC eyeshadow duo in silver family ( limited collection i think) it had huge specks of glitter in it which sparkle like craaazy. I put some gold mine in the crease and then use my mac 209 brush to put on fluidline. In this particular picture I had fake lashes on.. which btw were awesommeeeee... my liner is a little jagged.. but I fixed that before leaving the house =D ... 

My face had sweet william cream blush that was blended with a kabuki brush and the same shadow duo that I used on my lids.. I used on my face! that duo is perfection. I dont use foundation at all believe it or not.. and obviously I didnt line my lower lids.


----------



## zerin (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_I might be going to Toronto with my mom in summer.. Are there any CCO's there? (I always start planning my vacations really early , haha) This is kinda off topic but how is the weather there? Since I actually want to go to LA (been there twice , love , love loveee) but my mom wants to go and visit my aunt in Toronto.._

 
Unfortunately, Canada doesn't have any CCOs. Only "Mac sales" we can get are at _Mac/__Estée Lauder_  warehouse sales but those are only by invite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BOO!! I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the positive side, there's a Pro store in Toronto downtown (Queen Street) so if you're interested in some pro items...you can easily get them there.  They will gladly give you free pigment samples  and I love going there since there's so much variety. Some MAs are quite stingy and give you very little...lol. There's this one MA I like, I don't know his name but wow he's SOO nice! He looks a bit like Timothy Bagwell or Tbag from Prison Break but he is less scary... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, most MAs at this location are very nice. 

Oh yeh....the Toronto summer weather is great too, you'll love it!


----------



## zerin (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoFresh<3* 

 
_This is my usual party routine which really seems to work for me.

I start with MAC eyeshadow duo in silver family ( limited collection i think) it had huge specks of glitter in it which sparkle like craaazy. I put some gold mine in the crease and then use my mac 209 brush to put on fluidline. In this particular picture I had fake lashes on.. which btw were awesommeeeee... my liner is a little jagged.. but I fixed that before leaving the house =D ... 

My face had sweet william cream blush that was blended with a kabuki brush and the same shadow duo that I used on my lids.. I used on my face! that duo is perfection. I dont use foundation at all believe it or not.. and obviously I didnt line my lower lids. 




_

 

You have beautiful skin and I love your cheeks!


----------



## SoFresh<3 (Dec 21, 2008)

^ Thanks Zerin! All thanks to sweet william!


----------



## saadia77 (Dec 22, 2008)

Ladies! I did my friends makeup for her wedding this weekend and wanted to share it with you all! Please be easy on me, I am a novice at this, no expert! 

Special thanks to Zerin for her video and the local MUA at MAC for being so helpful!!! 

let me know what you guys think!


----------



## saadia77 (Dec 22, 2008)

sorry guys I don't know how to delete a message yet


----------



## saab (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_*How can i get the defined cheek look?* 
Use the 168 to contour with Harmony blush or a bronzer. Use the 182 to buff it out so the line isnt obvious. Use the 168/116/129 to add a pop of colour to your cheeks apples with your preferred blusher, apply it with a circular motion and 182 it again so it looks blended. Add more to make it last longer and appear brighter. always check it in natural lighting and then with the light on. 
add a highlighter like MSFs (warmed, light flush etc) by drawing a mini C starting at your browbone and ending on the highest part of your cheeks (under the undereye area)

Also i have black hair and eyebrows i want to start defining my eyebrows, *what is a great product (eyeshadow or eyebrow pencil)* that would work for me?
Spiked eye brown pencil - perfect colour and sheer enough to gradually build and define.
Brun eyeshadow with 266 brush for a more softer look

*Third question, i want to start using lipliners, what are the must haves?* Hug me, kinda sexy - Spice and Sublime culture are perfect to start off with and will work with these two. they are dffo must-haves
pink nouveou - dervish, or cedar for this 
cranapple, lure, pink treat, and brick are other good ones. Honey B and Gingeroot are good nudes but sublime culture is love and beats these.

*Please me - what do you suggest i do to make it work for me?* 
Use dervish or cedar lipliner to warm it up or put it on top of pink nouveau to give yourself another pink lipstick! 

Same with the Originals lipsticks. try them with different lipliners/lipsticks and glosses._

 

Hey thanks girl about yr rec regarding eyebrows , i am gonna buy brun e/s since i recently bought a 266 brush


----------



## saab (Dec 22, 2008)

And hey girls , im a Indian who has recently jumped onto the bandwagon of makeup . lately ive been going crazy collecting MAC and NARS , i have 6 Nars blushes and i love them all , they are all unique and beautiful .

I am a NC25 in mac studio fix fluid and i love Mac Style blush ,peachykeen,pinch me, sunbasque and springsheen . springsheen and style give me a very nice peachy glow.

I am blush whore basically am just done filling up my 1st MAC blush and eyeshadow palette ... Yayyyyyyyy ... am about to buy my second palette and some shadows too ..

love the recs on here ... keep it up ...

Desis Rock !!


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saadia77* 

 
_Ladies! I did my friends makeup for her wedding this weekend and wanted to share it with you all! Please be easy on me, I am a novice at this, no expert! 

Special thanks to Zerin for her video and the local MUA at MAC for being so helpful!!! 

let me know what you guys think!_

 
You did a great job, i find it very intimidating to put make up on others, it's silly i know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But i can't gelp but think that each eye shape is different and what looks good on your eye shape might not look good on other people's eyeshape etc..But you did a wonderful job


----------



## nunu (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saab* 

 
_And hey girls , im a Indian who has recently jumped onto the bandwagon of makeup . lately ive been going crazy collecting MAC and NARS , i have 6 Nars blushes and i love them all , they are all unique and beautiful .
I am a NC25 in mac studio fix fluid and i love Mac Style blush ,peachykeen,pinch me, sunbasque and springsheen . springsheen and style give me a very nice peachy glow.
I am blush whore basically am just done filling up my 1st MAC blush and eyeshadow palette ... Yayyyyyyyy ... am about to buy my second palette and some shadows too ..

love the recs on here ... keep it up ...

Desis Rock !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love NARS blushes, so far i only own 2 and i also own albatross (great highlighter).

Well done on getting your first blush palette! Almost all my MAC blushes are LE and i'm too scared of depotting them.


----------



## saab (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I love NARS blushes, so far i only own 2 and i also own albatross (great highlighter).

Well done on getting your first blush palette! Almost all my MAC blushes are LE and i'm too scared of depotting them._

 
yeah i suck too , i bought some as pans though also which helped ...

dont we all love NARS ....


----------



## zerin (Dec 23, 2008)

wow! saadia, you did a great job!!


----------



## animacani (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Unfortunately, Canada doesn't have any CCOs. Only "Mac sales" we can get are at Mac/Estée Lauder warehouse sales but those are only by invite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BOO!! I know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the positive side, there's a Pro store in Toronto downtown (Queen Street) so if you're interested in some pro items...you can easily get them there. They will gladly give you free pigment samples and I love going there since there's so much variety. Some MAs are quite stingy and give you very little...lol. There's this one MA I like, I don't know his name but wow he's SOO nice! He looks a bit like Timothy Bagwell or Tbag from Prison Break but he is less scary... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Actually, most MAs at this location are very nice. 

Oh yeh....the Toronto summer weather is great too, you'll love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aw , that sucks =( yay for free pigment samples  , haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ah , good. Because im a little scared the weather is gonna be the same as in Norway.. =P


----------



## animacani (Dec 23, 2008)

Okay so , I have these blushes: blossoming , melba , dollymix and format. And I want two more blushes but I have no idea which ones to get! I cant get desert rose because my mom got that one and I was thinking about peachykeen but im scared its too similar to melba and blossoming.. Do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

^definately add posey and lady blush as creme blushes.

I don't have melba but i do have peachykeen and i love it. Margin is a beautiful, subtle everyday blusher.


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

I was wondering if any of girls have tried the MUFE concealer palette, 
What are your thoughts on it? 
I just watched Marlena's video on youtube and her face looks flawless after using the palette. It really did an amazing job at concealing blemishes, red areas and under eye circles.
YouTube - My Face Routine


----------



## indi214 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello Ladies, 
I am new to Specktra and spent yesterday reading through this thread and making notes on specific colors I should try. Thank you for all the suggestions. I am so happy to find a board that has so many make-up lovers with Desi/South Asian heritage.

I'm Indian, NC43-44 for reference.

I went to my local CCO last night and found Other Worldly blush/bronzer I have yet to actually try it on, but the swatch on my hand looked great.

Can anyone share their opinion on the difference between Sunbasque and Other Worldly?

TIA!


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

^Heya,

I don't own otherwordly so i can't compare to you, but i just wanted to welcome you to specktra and to the thread


----------



## animacani (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^definately add posey and lady blush as creme blushes.

I don't have melba but i do have peachykeen and i love it. Margin is a beautiful, subtle everyday blusher._

 
Thanks!


----------



## starryskies (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Ladies, 
I got the palette form plus my 40% so it was only $9 for me, so I will still be keeping it._

 
Ok i'm new here, thanks for all the suggestions everyone has.  really helps alot!  but what is this 40% all about.. how to get this discount??


----------



## saab (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *indi214* 

 
_Hello Ladies, 
I am new to Specktra and spent yesterday reading through this thread and making notes on specific colors I should try. Thank you for all the suggestions. I am so happy to find a board that has so many make-up lovers with Desi/South Asian heritage.

I'm Indian, NC43-44 for reference.

I went to my local CCO last night and found Other Worldly blush/bronzer I have yet to actually try it on, but the swatch on my hand looked great.

Can anyone share their opinion on the difference between Sunbasque and Other Worldly?

TIA!_

 
Otherworldly is great as a highlighter , its a subdued golden highlighter .
Sunbasque on the other hand is more bronzy , u can use it as a bronzer or as a highlighter as well , i read sunbasque can be paired with dollymix and with style , i havent tried out those combos but will try them soon .

i think u shud get otherworldly , its a must 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i have both and i love them both , and they are quite different in color .. sunbasque is more orangey ... HTH .


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryskies* 

 
_Ok i'm new here, thanks for all the suggestions everyone has. really helps alot! but what is this 40% all about.. how to get this discount??_

 

If you are a makeup artist or in the artistery field, film, model etc, you can apply to become a member of MACpro, check out MAC Pro. It is cool, because you also get to go to classes and shows etc.

If you are eligible, and show two proofs of ID, you can get 40% off all MAC products.

If you are in the hair/nail industry, you can get 30% off all MAC products. 

There is also a 1-800 number on the macpro site, and you can talk to someone if you have questions.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 23, 2008)

I just got rubenesque paint pot and its such a beautiful pinky gold on my skin!

Is there a golden green colour paint pot?


----------



## Rooshi (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saadia77* 

 
_Ladies! I did my friends makeup for her wedding this weekend and wanted to share it with you all! Please be easy on me, I am a novice at this, no expert! 

Special thanks to Zerin for her video and the local MUA at MAC for being so helpful!!! 

let me know what you guys think!_

 
Saadia, you did a wonderful job! Blending is perfect IMO.


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I just got rubenesque paint pot and its such a beautiful pinky gold on my skin!

Is there a golden green colour paint pot?_

 

Yes Moss Scape - it is a gorgeous green goldy color. I JUST got it the other day, can't wait to play with it. I love paint pots...anyone have Painterly or something. I want another one I have moss scape, indian wood and rubensque. tell me tell me tell me what u guys have and like!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 23, 2008)

Try Greenstroke and Moss Scape for greeny gold and Fresco Rose as a pretty light dusky pink. Groundwork is like the nude for desis (painterly for white skintones).


----------



## animacani (Dec 23, 2008)

okay so I have theese blushes: Format , dollymix , blossoming blushcreme and Melba.. 
I want two more blushes. I just did a live chat and the MA said that I should get ambering rose and peachykeen. But im not sure!
Im scared peachykeen is too much alike melba and blossoming.. 

There is so many blushes that I want , I cant decide!!
Okay so should I get: Sunbasque , peachtwist , raizin , peachykeen or ambering rose ? I was also thinking about blushcremes but im scared they are too similiar to the powder blushes I have ( I know , im a wierdo) 

HEEEELP =P Also should I get bare study or soft ochre?


----------



## Rooshi (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Yes Moss Scape - it is a gorgeous green goldy color. I JUST got it the other day, can't wait to play with it. I love paint pots...anyone have Painterly or something. I want another one I have moss scape, indian wood and rubensque. tell me tell me tell me what u guys have and like!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't have painterly but I do have soft ochre and I love it. Did you try playing with Delft paintpot? It is such a pretty darkened teal color. I always get compliments when I wear it with teal pigment.


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Yes Moss Scape - it is a gorgeous green goldy color. I JUST got it the other day, can't wait to play with it. I love paint pots...anyone have Painterly or something. I want another one I have moss scape, indian wood and rubensque. tell me tell me tell me what u guys have and like!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have painterly and i use it for almost all of my looks, especially for brown and neutral colours.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_okay so I have theese blushes: Format , dollymix , blossoming blushcreme and Melba.. 
I want two more blushes. I just did a live chat and the MA said that I should get ambering rose and peachykeen. But im not sure!
Im scared peachykeen is too much alike melba and blossoming.. 

There is so many blushes that I want , I cant decide!!
Okay so should I get: Sunbasque , peachtwist , raizin , peachykeen or ambering rose ? I was also thinking about blushcremes but im scared they are too similiar to the powder blushes I have ( I know , im a wierdo) 

HEEEELP =P Also should I get bare study or soft ochre?_

 
WHAT FOUNDATION SHADE ARE YOU?  WHAT KIND OF BLUSH COLOURS DO YOU WANT/LIKE?

Melba is matte and coral peach.  Blossiming is shimmery coral.  

Peachykeen is shimmery peachpink.  
Sunbasque is darker shimmery peach.
Peachtwist may be too light?
Raizin is too dark (reddy/brown)
Ambering rose maybe too dark?

I would say peachykeen and a plummy colour which you dont already have.  so something like breath of plum, dirty plum, plum foolery or perhaps Margin which is a lovely bronzey colour.  

I would say stick with powder unless you have very dry skin or are older and want a dewy finish, in which case go for creme blushers.  

I found soft ochre too light/yellow (I'm NC40) but it is matte whereas bare study is shimmery and more gold than nude.  So I cant recommend which one to go for as I dont know the need and your full requirement i.e. do you want a nude/invisible paint?


----------



## saab (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_okay so I have theese blushes: Format , dollymix , blossoming blushcreme and Melba.. 
I want two more blushes. I just did a live chat and the MA said that I should get ambering rose and peachykeen. But im not sure!
Im scared peachykeen is too much alike melba and blossoming.. 

There is so many blushes that I want , I cant decide!!
Okay so should I get: Sunbasque , peachtwist , raizin , peachykeen or ambering rose ? I was also thinking about blushcremes but im scared they are too similiar to the powder blushes I have ( I know , im a wierdo) 

HEEEELP =P Also should I get bare study or soft ochre?_

 
i love bare study paint pot its a champagne color ... very pretty , can be worn under any color.

Painterly on the other hand is a lighter shade or bare study and is matte ..

i love sunbasque and style ... what shade are you ??

i am a NC25 for reference ...


----------



## saab (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I have painterly and i use it for almost all of my looks, especially for brown and neutral colours._

 
i like painterly too better than groundwork ... i feel painterly makes the light shadows stand out more ...


----------



## nunu (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saab* 

 
_i like painterly too better than groundwork ... i feel painterly makes the light shadows stand out more ..._

 
I haven't tried groundwork, but i do agree with you, bright colour pop on top of painterly


----------



## saab (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Yes Moss Scape - it is a gorgeous green goldy color. I JUST got it the other day, can't wait to play with it. I love paint pots...anyone have Painterly or something. I want another one I have moss scape, indian wood and rubensque. tell me tell me tell me what u guys have and like!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i have moss scape , i love it too ... i have painterly and i use it under all eyeshadows , for me the lighter colors which wud look washed out if worn on bare skin , with painterly they become more vibrant .

another fav paint pot if you are into teals and greens and blues is delft , i love this one too ....


----------



## saab (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I haven't tried groundwork, but i do agree with you, bright colour pop on top of painterly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
groundwork blended in with my skin color , so i didnt like it lol...


----------



## animacani (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_WHAT FOUNDATION SHADE ARE YOU? WHAT KIND OF BLUSH COLOURS DO YOU WANT/LIKE?

Melba is matte and coral peach. Blossiming is shimmery coral. 

Peachykeen is shimmery peachpink. 
Sunbasque is darker shimmery peach.
Peachtwist may be too light?
Raizin is too dark (reddy/brown)
Ambering rose maybe too dark?

I would say peachykeen and a plummy colour which you dont already have. so something like breath of plum, dirty plum, plum foolery or perhaps Margin which is a lovely bronzey colour. 

I would say stick with powder unless you have very dry skin or are older and want a dewy finish, in which case go for creme blushers. 

I found soft ochre too light/yellow (I'm NC40) but it is matte whereas bare study is shimmery and more gold than nude. So I cant recommend which one to go for as I dont know the need and your full requirement i.e. do you want a nude/invisible paint?_

 
Forgot to write that ,im a nc42..  Thanks for the recs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When it comes it paint pot then I want a more nude paint pot.. 
Thanks again ;D


----------



## starryskies (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_If you are a makeup artist or in the artistery field, film, model etc, you can apply to become a member of MACpro, check out MAC Pro. It is cool, because you also get to go to classes and shows etc.

If you are eligible, and show two proofs of ID, you can get 40% off all MAC products.

If you are in the hair/nail industry, you can get 30% off all MAC products. 

There is also a 1-800 number on the macpro site, and you can talk to someone if you have questions._

 

Thank you!


----------



## animacani (Jan 3, 2009)

Ey  , you guys need to check out impropper copper cream colour base. Its the most prettiest GOLD highlight ever!! My MA recommended it to me and I use it like everyday!! <3


----------



## Ziya (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys long time no see..hello! I will definitely have to try the improper copper (coz lord knows im hella improper  ) annnddd I am a total cheek hilight junkie...
Dirtyplum...I have Peachtwist and I am NC42-3 and it shows up pretty well...its really quite nice...and Gingerly is really gorjus too wehn applied with a light hand I guess..its a very universally flattering color IMO...thanks so much for your recs hun!! its like having a MAC artist to go shopping with!!! <big hug and lots lovvve>


----------



## animacani (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Hey guys long time no see..hello! I will definitely have to try the improper copper (coz lord knows im hella improper  ) annnddd I am a total cheek hilight junkie...
Dirtyplum...I have Peachtwist and I am NC42-3 and it shows up pretty well...its really quite nice...and Gingerly is really gorjus too wehn applied with a light hand I guess..its a very universally flattering color IMO...thanks so much for your recs hun!! its like having a MAC artist to go shopping with!!! <big hug and lots lovvve>_

 
aw , your so cutee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Im gonna have to try gingerly, it sounds like a pretty colour


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Gingerly is really gorjus too wehn applied with a light hand I guess..its a very universally flattering color IMO..._

 
Yep, I agree that Gingerly is universally flattering.  As is Peachykeen and Plum Foolery...

Lustering lipstick is my new fave atm, less committed than Girl About Town.  

What do you guys think of the new eyeliner Penultimate?  I think its genius, but now feel like I'm cheating on my Boot Black liner which is the item that got me hooked on MAC.


----------



## indi214 (Jan 6, 2009)

What are you ladies going to buy or recommend for the MAC F + F sale?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 6, 2009)

I would buy 

Gladiola l/s from Dame Edna
Redhead MSF and most of Redhead products
paintpots... 

But my new years resolution is NOT to buy any makeup so I have to stick to it and make do with what I have


----------



## nunu (Jan 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I would buy 

Gladiola l/s from Dame Edna
Redhead MSF and most of Redhead products
paintpots... 

But my new years resolution is NOT to buy any makeup so I have to stick to it and make do with what I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Awww it seems hard work to not buy any make up! Good luck!!

What are your thoughts on the BBR collection?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 6, 2009)

BBR is coool... from what I can remember there were some great neutrals in there and I loved last years N Collection and feel this is one up from it... so it will give colours that can be used to build on the N (nude, naked, natural) looks.  

It has some good'uns like Femmi Fi eyeshadow and the red msf is pretty, didnt think too much of the brunette msf as it was quite red.


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 6, 2009)

i want to buy a few things cause of the f&f but not sure what to get and also don't want to spend too much cause of bbr any suggestions on what i should get guys im nc35


----------



## vivsha (Jan 6, 2009)

I need shade help please! If I wear NC42 in SFF, what shade would I be in SF powder? Also, what is difference between C40 and NC40 in SF?

Thanks so much!


----------



## animacani (Jan 7, 2009)

what are your top 3 NARS blushes?


----------



## burbankqt (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi everyone! I just noticed this post in the forums and I'm really excited. When I have more time I want to read everyone's favorites and post my own as well.

I'm a Guju. Believe it or not, I'm pretty light, an NC25. Not trying to be lighter, I just have pretty light skin. My mom is lighter than me and she's 100% Guju too! So is my dad. I don't why we have such light skin. Anyway, my fav foundations are Studio Tech and SFF. Of course I'm a MAC addict and I'm really interested to hear what you all are getting from Brunette, Blonde, Redhead. I know I definitely want Henna e/s. 

I couldn't read every entry on this thread, but from what I read, it seems like I could learn alot!


----------



## nunu (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_what are your top 3 NARS blushes?_

 
I only own 2 NARS blushes (orgasm and outlaw) , my favourite 2 are Outlaw and Torrid. 
Orgasm is nice as well but MAC's stark naked is better in my opinion.


----------



## nunu (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_BBR is coool... from what I can remember there were some great neutrals in there and I loved last years N Collection and feel this is one up from it... so it will give colours that can be used to build on the N (nude, naked, natural) looks. 

It has some good'uns like Femmi Fi eyeshadow and the red msf is pretty, didnt think too much of the brunette msf as it was quite red._

 
I loved the N collecion too! 

I'm skipping the eyeshadows because i feel that they are dupeable. I might get 100 strokes though i just have to check it out in person. If it is really similar to sketch then i will be skipping it. 

So far from swatches i am loving all lipsticks except for chingon (i don't like purples on me) and all lipglasses except for peroxide and quicktease (comparable to Jampacked). I can't wait to see this collection in person.

The MSF's look great, i am loving the redhead one. The blonde reminds me of petticoat which i have. I'm not too sure about the brunetter one.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 13, 2009)

what did u get from the sale?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 13, 2009)

ok, specktra has been weird for me since the change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I just had to post, to see the new posts after cocolicious's.  

Nars - Deep Throat is lush and portofino multiple...

If ur nc42 in SFF then go for same in SF.  Its the same product, diff texture. 
C40 is more yellow based than NC40.


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_what did u get from the sale?_

 
i got couple of basic e/s and a gloss and a brush
Gesso
Coppering
Club
Cranberry - broke my first one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Swish had it a long time ago and i think i finishes it lol
109 brush
hot frost l/g


----------



## Ziya (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey guys!(8) long time no see, specktra wouldnt work for me....(8) lol
ok so lets get one thing straight...Brunette MSF is Fricking amazing and every WOC should at least try it in the store, I am so glad I did! I've ranted about how overrated and dissapointing MSF's have been for me so...lol you can use the differnt strips depending on how light your skin is...I'm NC 43 so I use em all! 
Recently got tempting and shadowy lady quad from CoC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Mac Counter in  Metrotown  had a couple left... and the free standing store had Neo sci-fi l/s and l/g..im thinkn about getting Pink Grapefruit and Supreme...
I also had a chance to try out the HiP color truth eyeliners OMG i love them!! they have a more creamy finish then fluidline and they are amazing for the waterline...they last, dont mess up my contacts as much, and are cheaper!


----------



## nazneen372 (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Does anyone here have any really dark blushes like breezy or loverush? How do they look on our skintone?_

 
I love dark blushes! I'm NC43 and I think because my skin's dry a lot of light powder blushes don't show up on me, especially MAC ones. Breezy is one of my all time favourite blushes now, I use it pretty much every day!

Pair it with Plumful l/s (if it suits you, it doesn't work on me) or Pleasing slimshine (which I LOVE) - it is such a pretty combination! Kinda Desi Rose as opposed to English Rose!

I also really rate Shu Uemura's Glow On Pearl Red 19D - it is a gorgeous watermelon red shot with gold, and reminds me of wedding saris...


----------



## nazneen372 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi there ladies! I haven't been on Specktra for a while and forgot about this amazing thread!

Right now I've gone completely off eyeshadows, but am really into nude eye base, dark coloured liners + coloured lips. Here's a pic of my typical look at the mo, it's pretty simple but that's what I'm into right now...






I'm really loving my Bobbi Brown gel liners in Ivy and Violet (I'm wearing Ivy in the photo), which look amazing on brown eyes. I want to try out Chocolate Shimmer and Black Mauve Shimmer, does anyone have these? Should I get them? 

I was also wondering about MAC MSFs - do you ladies rate them? My skintone's quite even, so could I use them instead of foundation (which I hardly ever wear)?

Anyone with pigmented lips like me, looking for the perfect natural lip gloss? If so - check out NARS Metis - I bought this yesterday and OMG it is perfect!!! I have literally been searching years for this shade! It is truly amazing. Maybe I'll post separately about it as it really is an HG discovery for me! (I also got Rose Birman at the same time, which is really pretty too).


----------



## ndn-ista (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey my beautiful ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well! So my bday is on the 24th, Sat and naturally im getting wasted, lol jk just getting a few drinks with some friends. 

Ok so, i usually wear coral/pinky blushes like Pinch Me, Gingerly, Melba etc.  I really want to get another blush away from this family to wear for my bday. Like a pretty plumy color, but nothing over powering. I have X-Rocks, which I love but it is shimmery, so I want something for the day.  I was looking at Plum Foolery or something like that. What do u guys thinks? Other Suggestions Please?

TIA!!!


----------



## nazneen372 (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Hey my beautiful ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well! So my bday is on the 24th, Sat and naturally im getting wasted, lol jk just getting a few drinks with some friends. 

Ok so, i usually wear coral/pinky blushes like Pinch Me, Gingerly, Melba etc.  I really want to get another blush away from this family to wear for my bday. Like a pretty plumy color, but nothing over powering. I have X-Rocks, which I love but it is shimmery, so I want something for the day.  I was looking at Plum Foolery or something like that. What do u guys thinks? Other Suggestions Please?

TIA!!!_

 
Breezy is plum with red pearl and I forgot to tell animacanl that I'm actually wearing it in that pic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can you tell I'm a bit obsessed by it?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Ok so, i usually wear coral/pinky blushes like Pinch Me, Gingerly, Melba etc. I really want to get another blush away from this family to wear for my bday. Like a pretty plumy color, but nothing over powering. I have X-Rocks, which I love but it is shimmery, so I want something for the day. I was looking at Plum Foolery or something like that. What do u guys thinks? Other Suggestions Please?

TIA!!!_

 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From what I remember, XR is similar to PF... colour wise and the fact that its shimmery too. If you have a pro near you, then defo check out Dirty Plum blusher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its matte, but you can add a msf for shimmer?

Otherwise check out Breath of Plum (which could look pinky) and Breezy, I dunno has a red undertone so not sure what you will think of that...

I dont really like the silver veining that Flirt n Tease...

What will ur look be?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nazneen372* 

 
_I'm really loving my Bobbi Brown gel liners in Ivy and Violet (I'm wearing Ivy in the photo), which look amazing on brown eyes. I want to try out Chocolate Shimmer and Black Mauve Shimmer, does anyone have these? Should I get them?_

 
I have chocolate shimmer, its pretty - quite similar to MACs Teddy.  I just wish it was a touch more pigmented tho.  I have Sapphire shimmer also, pretty navy bluey.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nazneen372* 

 
_I was also wondering about MAC MSFs - do you ladies rate them? My skintone's quite even, so could I use them instead of foundation (which I hardly ever wear)?._

 
Do you mean the natural mineralize powder? or the coloured ones?


----------



## nazneen372 (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Do you mean the natural mineralize powder? or the coloured ones?_

 
I forgot there were two! I meant the natural ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love Teddy so will def try Chocolate Shimmer, thanks for the rec!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 19, 2009)

^no worries.  Yep, the MSFN will give you a very light, natural coverage with light reflecting particles - you may not like that if u have oily skin - even tho it does give matte finish. 

I would personally only use it to set foundation...


----------



## nazneen372 (Jan 21, 2009)

Which MAC lipsticks does everyone love? 

I love:

Dubonnet 
So Scarlet (I have 2!)
Pleasing slimshine
Kirsch Mattene (can you tell I love Cult of Cherry)

but I'd like some more, especially natural/lighter shades (but not really light - I got persuaded to buy Jubilee and I don't like it at all on me, it makes my mouth look huge and washes me out). Especially as I think I might be able to do my first Back2Mac soon!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 21, 2009)

^^You will like Spirit and Twig if you like the above colours. 

Also captive, amorous, fast play and half n half.


----------



## dopista (Jan 21, 2009)

hey.. I was wondering what blushes/bronzers you ladies use to contour... im a nc 42..


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 21, 2009)

Try Harmony blush, any mac bronzer or nars Laguna bronzer.


----------



## ndn-ista (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks!!!


----------



## nadia (Jan 22, 2009)

hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've been looking at albatross as a highlighter because my mac sculpt and shape isn't quite doing it for me. is that a good one for woc?


----------



## animacani (Jan 22, 2009)

*XINAROX69* , where are your videos guurl??!!


----------



## nunu (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_*XINAROX69* , where are your videos guurl??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I watched a video from seemak.. her channel is now XINAR0X (with a zero not the letter O)


YouTube - XINAR0X's Channel

I found that out today, i was going to have a heartache cause so many lovely youtube guru's have deleted their account already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zerin, are you uploading all of your tutorials (past ones) on the new channel as well? Please do, i love all your videos.


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_*XINAROX69* , where are your videos guurl??!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She had to delete her previous channel due to some copyright issues..she is now building her new channel..you can find her here

YouTube - XINAR0X's Channel


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I watched a video from seemak.. her channel is now XINAR0X (with a zero not the letter O)


YouTube - XINAR0X's Channel

I found that out today, i was going to have a heartache cause so many lovely youtube guru's have deleted their account already
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zerin, are you uploading all of your tutorials (past ones) on the new channel as well? Please do, i love all your videos._

 
Oh good I was just going to come in here and be like WHERE ARE YOU!? I absoultely adore her videos!


----------



## zerin (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey Ladies! I know I scared you all...but don't worry I'm still there. I  just moved and wanted to start a fresh new channel. Thanks to all my friends here for letting everyone know where I went...lol Some of my old videos I didnt have backups for so I guess I can try to recreate them in time. 

Anyways...did you guys get anything from the BBR collection? Any must haves?? MSFs?
I was going to get the 226 brush but it was sold out at my store so I might try another place. 

How are you guys feeling the Hello Kitty collection? To be honest...I am not feeling it at all. I know I havn't seen it in person yet but the colours are so BLEH!  Since I am a Mac addict...I may just grab a lipgloss and maybe a beauty powder but still...I might even skip this collection.

I'm very excited about the Creamteam collection wow! The colours look GORGEOUS! I'm also excited about those grand duos...Omg I'm a total blush whore! lol Can't get enough!


----------



## ashpardesi (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_
How are you guys feeling the Hello Kitty collection? To be honest...I am not feeling it at all. I know I havn't seen it in person yet but the colours are so BLEH!  Since I am a Mac addict...I may just grab a lipgloss and maybe a beauty powder but still...*I might even skip this collection.*
! I'm also excited about those grand duos...Omg I'm a total blush whore! lol Can't get enough!_

 





skip hello kitty?get somethin for the sake of packaging..lol!I have long list to get from that damn collection,coz of which i have lost my precious sleep..ooohh the grand duos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







did you see those swatches?.OMG,some of the colours are real desi must-haves! I am pasting down the link to the swatches below..
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...r-09-a-128218/


----------



## zerin (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link Ash!  I think I might be skipping the Hello Kitty line entirely lol...gotta save up money for those spring/summer collections...OMG have you seen temp talia 's website? All those new products look amazing!


----------



## nazneen372 (Jan 30, 2009)

Can't remember who recommended this blog, but I bookmarked it and love it as she's a similar skintone to me with pigmented lips. Anyway I was reading her blog the other day and she's discovered that MAC do desi-specific foundation shades in India! They have a .5 after the number:

The Indian Make-up Diva: Report on the MAC Store in Chennai

I wonder what makes them suit Indian skintones better - and when can we get them outside India!!!??!!!


----------



## zerin (Jan 30, 2009)

I would love to get a NC 42.5. I wonder if these shades will ever be released in  North America. :S


----------



## BaAZiGar (Jan 30, 2009)

if we ever do get it in canada...hopefully it will be in toronto...!!!! but im sure it will be released in the states first...which could take a while...then 20 million yrs later canada....that's just how it always is for us canadian gals..


----------



## nazneen372 (Jan 30, 2009)

Us UK girls are even worse off! It'll be 50 million years before they get here (if they ever do!)


----------



## BaAZiGar (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nazneen372* 

 
_Us UK girls are even worse off! It'll be 50 million years before they get here (if they ever do!)_

 





...awww that sucks...its too bad we cant just order online!!! im still waiting for RX for BROWN skin to be released at Sephora stores in canada...been waiting for a while now..................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## zerin (Jan 31, 2009)

Mac is fair to North America when it comes to releasing new products. LoL If it comes to the US, it will come to Canada for sure. No doubt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think Toronto even has a Mac factory (whatever you call it) here.... not sure.

I agree with those Sephora products...we never get all the products in Canada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sucks!


----------



## BaAZiGar (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Mac is fair to North America when it comes to releasing new products. LoL If it comes to the US, it will come to Canada for sure. No doubt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think Toronto even has a Mac factory (whatever you call it) here.... not sure.

I agree with those Sephora products...we never get all the products in Canada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It sucks!_

 

mac factory...like a CCO??!! WHERE?!?!?!!?


----------



## Priya (Jan 31, 2009)

Does anyone know if buying MAC from India is any cheaper?


----------



## cocolicouss (Jan 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Priya* 

 
_Does anyone know if buying MAC from India is any cheaper?_

 
i think it's the same price that is if you find an authentic mac counter or store because they have alot of fakes


----------



## zerin (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry...I meant to say there maybe a  Manufacturing place for Mac in Toronto...I dont know where specifically.

I know they sell many FAKE Mac products back home. They sell it at those jewelery shops...lol


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 1, 2009)

MAC already does some half shades, particularly for over 42... so I think there is a nc43.5 and nc44.5. 
NC41 has recently been included in the range too.   I'm sure in time, more will be released.


----------



## BaAZiGar (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_MAC already does some half shades, particularly for over 42... so I think there is a nc43.5 and nc44.5. 
NC41 has recently been included in the range too. I'm sure in time, more will be released._

 
hmmm i guess its different everywhere...im like 98% sure that here in canada there are no .5 shades...


----------



## dopista (Feb 2, 2009)

hi ladies... just went to my mac store in dubai and they have the .5 shades.. just a heads up for those travelling to check out the mac at duty free..


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 4, 2009)

do any of you NC42 gals wear Makeup forever HD foundation? if so, which shade did you get? I got 127 and OMG It makes my face look dirty.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 4, 2009)

^^ yep, try 153 - thats a pretty perfect match!


----------



## Priya (Feb 4, 2009)

How much cheaper is MAC at duty free?


----------



## aic (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_do any of you NC42 gals wear Makeup forever HD foundation? if so, which shade did you get? I got 127 and OMG It makes my face look dirty._

 

hi, when i was nc35 in studio fix compact, i got matched to mufe hd#127 & it was almost perfect (not muddy at all).  now I'm nc30 and #120 is good. so yeah definitely try what ^^DirtyPlum said.


----------



## dopista (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Priya* 

 
_How much cheaper is MAC at duty free?_

 
I think MAC is 10-20% cheaper in duty free (Dubai and HK) but I think this depends on the product. I recommend swatching at your local MAC and taking your wish list with you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I find that some brushes are not available and only the popular products are stocked in duty free so if you love love something at MAC buy it at full price (especially the LE).


----------



## Ziya (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey guys! So glad to see Zerin's vids back on YT...whew...
omg have you guys tried Brunette MSF? ok call me lame, but even though I am allergic to these buggers, I cannot get enough of this thing!! It gives the most amazing glow and just this perfect cheek color! 
the 226..hmm it looked a little big for me...lol I know its tapered but I worried it might spread the color upto my browbone...somebody change my mind! 
Creamteam is pretty nice...glosses are a pass... but I got crosswires (LOVE) and I am going back for Lickable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



guys, next time I go for my MAC goodies, I'm gona summon up the courage to ask for a pigment sample!! I never have and I am super nervous lmao 
I'm thinking naked lunch or vanilla..? any reccs for must have piggies?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_do any of you NC42 gals wear Makeup forever HD foundation? if so, which shade did you get? I got 127 and OMG It makes my face look dirty._

 
OMG you too!?!? I was 127 as it turned out and it made my face looks so heavy and muddy.

I thought I was just having a bad skin that day! Ugh thank God I didn't buy it. I don't even like liquid anyway. I love Studio Sculpt though and Im gonna stick with it!


----------



## nunu (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Hey Ladies! I know I scared you all...but don't worry I'm still there. I just moved and wanted to start a fresh new channel. Thanks to all my friends here for letting everyone know where I went...lol Some of my old videos I didnt have backups for so I guess I can try to recreate them in time. 

Anyways...did you guys get anything from the BBR collection? Any must haves?? MSFs?
I was going to get the 226 brush but it was sold out at my store so I might try another place. 

How are you guys feeling the Hello Kitty collection? To be honest...I am not feeling it at all. I know I havn't seen it in person yet but the colours are so BLEH! Since I am a Mac addict...I may just grab a lipgloss and maybe a beauty powder but still...I might even skip this collection.

I'm very excited about the Creamteam collection wow! The colours look GORGEOUS! I'm also excited about those grand duos...Omg I'm a total blush whore! lol Can't get enough!_

 
I'm still waiting for BBR, did you end up with anything?
I can't wait for cremeteam too, i just saw your video haul.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also i must say that Bare slimshine looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Hey guys! So glad to see Zerin's vids back on YT...whew...
omg have you guys tried Brunette MSF? ok call me lame, but even though I am allergic to these buggers, I cannot get enough of this thing!! It gives the most amazing glow and just this perfect cheek color! 
the 226..hmm it looked a little big for me...lol I know its tapered but I worried it might spread the color upto my browbone...somebody change my mind! 
Creamteam is pretty nice...glosses are a pass... but I got crosswires (LOVE) and I am going back for Lickable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



guys, next time I go for my MAC goodies, I'm gona summon up the courage to ask for a pigment sample!! I never have and I am super nervous lmao 
I'm thinking naked lunch or vanilla..? any reccs for must have piggies?_

 
Brunette MSF didnt show up on me(and I am NC 40), and when i try to pack it on to get some colour payoff,I just packed on shimmer,just looked like i had toooooo much make up on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i used 181 instead of 187 stippler,no use....

Now abt 226,its a crease brush than a blending brush,it gives dimension to your crease,coz its pointy and its tip picks up a lot of colour which you can deposit deep into your crease,you can use the sides of the brush to blend out and soften the whole look..fortunately my store had lot in stock,I am really happy i got that!

The must have piggies(these are the ones i like,and most of which zerin had recommended to me,pls note that some of of the pigments aren't eye safe)------>Old gold,GOLDEN OLIVE,teal,vanilla,violet,goldmode,gorgeous gold,gold,steel blue,blue-brown,forest green,blue-green,bell bottom blue,silver,cocomotion,mutiny,kitchmas,grape,burnt burgundy,melon,golden lemon.......
Hope this helped!


----------



## lovesmakeup336 (Feb 10, 2009)

did you ever try NARS casino...?


----------



## lovesmakeup336 (Feb 10, 2009)

threading of course


----------



## lovesmakeup336 (Feb 10, 2009)

how do you compare it to Nars laguna?


----------



## lovesmakeup336 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_hey mamas! indian here too... I get asked what makeup brands I use and colors. I love to look bronze and accentuate my eyes and skin complexion.

so some of my favs that i use are:

Nars bronzer in Laguna
MAC bronzer in Refined Golden
MSF Natural in Medium to Dark
MSF in Warmed
MAC Blush/Bronzer in Other Wordly (I really like it)

Blushes:
MAC in Pinch Me
MAC in Coppertone
MAC in Fancy Ray
MAC in Sunbasque
MAC in Gingerly
Nars in Orgasam
Nars in Lovejoy

Face Stuff:
Stila Correcting Concelor
Sue Devitt Pressed Powder
Sue Devitt Gel Foundation
MAC Studio Fix Concelor
MAC Beauty Powder

Mascaras:
L'oreal Volumnious in Carbon Black
Lashblast
Fresh 
Define-a-lash
Some Rimmel mascaras
MAC Plushlash
MAC Zoomlash
Full and Soft

ahhh...I have to get back to work, sorry.

Dont even get me started in lippies/eyeshadows/eyeliners lol, but if you guys want I will give my favs. 

Enjoy!_

 
which bronzer do you prefer - laguna or refined golden? I have the same color as you...


----------



## lovesmakeup336 (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Enablers!! Now i have to get Melba lol..
I'm still on the hunt for otherwordly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
is melba like Nars Gina or EDM summer stroll?


----------



## ndn-ista (Feb 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup336* 

 
_which bronzer do you prefer - laguna or refined golden? I have the same color as you..._

 

Hey! I like Laguna better because it has less glitter then Refined Golden, it has more of a light shimmer....ALSO, I wanted a bronzer without any shimmer, and I was looking through Kim Kardashian's blog and she used Smashbox Bronze Lights, I got it in Suntan Matte, I love it so far! 

Okay questions my beauties...I am looking for a soft pink blush for everyday, I have so many peachy/corally colors, I really just want a beautiful pink one...any MAC Recs??? I was also looking at the Lorac blushes...what ya think??? 


Thanks!


----------



## zerin (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice Haul Ash! 

So any ideas of what you "might" get from the Hello Kitty Collection?

I grabbed 3 items today. 

Cute-ster Lipstick, Mimmy Lipgloss and Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder

I just love the packaging!! SO CUTE! I think that's it for my HK haul...lol


----------



## animacani (Feb 11, 2009)

Does laguna show up on you guys? Or do you use it as a highlighter?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 11, 2009)

I  think MAC bronzers are warmer/more orange(not in a bad way) than Nars.  Laguna shows up on me really well but I like to add Orgasm on top of it to highlight and add a bit of colour.  Sometimes I feel Laguna is a bit too brown and somewhat muddy looking.  But the texture of it certainly beats MAC - it blends so well. 

As for a soft pink blush - MACs Dame is most deffo the way to go!  

If I get anything from Hello Kitty, it will be one of the lipsticks or TLC.  I havent bought anything from BBR yet, gonna head over to the store in a bit and maybe pick up Flip e/s and all the brushes.


----------



## nunu (Feb 11, 2009)

^ Hi DirtyPlum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which msf do you think is the most unique?


----------



## nunu (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Does laguna show up on you guys? Or do you use it as a highlighter?_

 
It doesn't show up on me unless i pack it on.


----------



## Rooshi (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Which msf do you think is the most unique?_

 
I think Brunette is the most unique. It looks dark orange in the pan but once on skin, it gives a beautiful glow. It has become my staple these days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blonde is good too but it gave me (NC 35) the metallic look, which I personally didn't like. I would say go for Brunette.


----------



## Rooshi (Feb 11, 2009)

I got Tippy BPB, Mimmy l/g, keychain and most popular l/s. The keychain is super cute! Don't skip it if you ever find it.  On other note, my MA, an Indian, had very beautiful eye makeup on her. She was wearing the purple from lucky tom palette in both the inner and outer corner of the eyes with milk pigment in the middle  of the lid and then she lined her lower lashline with girl groove glitter eyeliner over smolder, which showed up as a beautiful glittery teal/aqua color. I might go again for the glitter eyeliners.


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Nice Haul Ash! 

So any ideas of what you "might" get from the Hello Kitty Collection?

I grabbed 3 items today. 

Cute-ster Lipstick, Mimmy Lipgloss and Tahitian Sand Beauty Powder

I just love the packaging!! SO CUTE! I think that's it for my HK haul...lol_

 
So you did get some from HK collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 waiting for your haul!!My list has become a lot shorter after seeing the swatches
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,but I am def gonna get cutesherl/s,most popular l/s any one of the l/g (whichever has a good colour payoff)and both the blushes,I might just use fun and games blush as a highlighter,coz from swatches i think it has got shimmer in em..tippy blush is just too yummy to ignore and tahitian beauty powder


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^ Hi DirtyPlum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which msf do you think is the most unique?_

 

Hey!  How are you?

I am not feeling the BBR MSFs at all.  I find Brunette too reddy and Blonde too light.  The Red one is nothing wow...
I would persoanlly wait for the Grand Duos collection for some nice shimmery blushers.

I only bought Flip and the 165 brush today... really like Flip, it can keep my Goldmine company!  I wanna try and get the other brushes but they were sold out at the Kings Rd store.


----------



## zerin (Feb 11, 2009)

So I returned the Mimmy lipgloss....lol....it was too sheer and I wanted more colour and I already have Melt in Your Mouth creamsheen glass so it's a bit similar to it...I actually like the Cutester lipstick, although it is sheer and a lustre....it's still pretty for people who like neutral lipsticks...reminds me of Vivaglam V. 

I was then peer pressured into buying the palette that has the blue and pink shadows in it...lol I'm a sucker for the packaging...SO CUTE!!!


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_So I returned the Mimmy lipgloss....lol....it was too sheer and I wanted more colour and I already have Melt in Your Mouth creamsheen glass so it's a bit similar to it...I actually like the Cutester lipstick, although it is sheer and a lustre....it's still pretty for people who like neutral lipsticks...reminds me of Vivaglam V. 

I was then peer pressured into buying the palette that has the blue and pink shadows in it...lol I'm a sucker for the packaging...SO CUTE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Cant wait for your tutorial using the too dolly palette zerin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




saw xxsgtigressxx tutorial using the palette,and i regret not getting it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alright the things I got..i absolutely loved big bow l/s,it looks super scary in the tube,like bright fuschia,and I thought i wont be able to pull it off,but OMG,it is gorgeous colour,every WOC shld own it,and I wanted a l/g that goes along with it and the only one with some color payoff was sweetstrawberry l/g,loooooove it!,I had a colour similar to popular l/s,so didnt get that,tippy was gorgeous,but I was skeptical abt fun and games
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the MA was like that they never carried a colour like that,and it is unique and she pressured me to get that and she applied it with 109 on my cheeks and it produced such a beautiful glow, perfect for day wear!I was sold,coz I loved the way it looked on my skintone and so I got that as well..got a sample of bluegreen pigment(yes the very first time),will do a FOTD soon on that..also went ahead got the lavender whip l/s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,Bareslime shine and lovechild l/g(which btw is prettttyyyy)...grrrrr zerin..


----------



## Rooshi (Feb 12, 2009)

Ash, did your MA layer the Fun N Games BP or it showed just by itself? I used both the 109 and 187 brush but it didnt show up on me. I really want this to be with me because I love the peachy color.


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rooshi* 

 
_Ash, did your MA layered the Fun N Games BP or it showed just by itself? I used both the 109 and 187 brush but it didnt show up on me. I really want this to be with me because I love the peachy color._

 
You wont get a colour payoff with 187/188...I would suggest using use a 181 or 109,you need to use a denser brush to get some colour payoff....as such the blush doesn't show up darker skin tone,but only when light hits it,it gives out pretty glow,just like an MSF,so I will use this blush as a highlight,than a blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or will use on top of any matte pink or peach blushes....I have posted pics in the swatch thread were I used both blushes on my face..


----------



## SHAQATTACK (Feb 12, 2009)

When I worked for MAC I always recommended "Trace Gold" blush as the highlighter that gives the J Lo Glow!  It's shimmery but not glittery, and sheer so you can layer it over blush, bronzer, foundation, whatever.  I love Trace Gold, it's still one of my favs!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_You wont get a colour payoff with 187/188...I would suggest using use a 181/182 or 109,you need to use a denser brush to get some colour payoff....as such the blush doesn't show up darker skin tone,but only when light hits it,it gives out pretty glow,just like an MSF,so I will use this blush as a highlight,than a blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or will use on top of any matte pink or peach blushes....I have posted pics in the swatch thread were I used both blushes on my face.._

 
I wouldnt recommend the Kabuki brushes (181 or 182) for highlighting at all as they are too big.  Yes, they are dense but highlighting powder should only be applied in a C shape starting on the brow bone, swiping the undereye/top of cheek areas.  They should not be applied all over the cheek as you would with blusher or bronzer.  The bigger brushes will deposit too much product in the wrong places.  
Try the he 165 if you have it, the 225 or 116 (side of) work better for highlighting (i.e something tapered).

The BP Blushers are more finely milled and therefore not as pigmented and are designed to only give a subtle glow - if you want more peachy pigmented blusher I would recommend Peaches blusher


----------



## nunu (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Hey! How are you?

I am not feeling the BBR MSFs at all. I find Brunette too reddy and Blonde too light. The Red one is nothing wow...
I would persoanlly wait for the Grand Duos collection for some nice shimmery blushers.

I only bought Flip and the 165 brush today... really like Flip, it can keep my Goldmine company! I wanna try and get the other brushes but they were sold out at the Kings Rd store._

 
I am fine thanks! How about yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the tip!

Try getting the brushes online if you can't find them in any of the stores in London.


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I wouldnt recommend the Kabuki brushes (181 or 182) for highlighting at all as they are too big.  Yes, they are dense but highlighting powder should only be applied in a C shape starting on the brow bone, swiping the undereye/top of cheek areas.  They should not be applied all over the cheek as you would with blusher or bronzer.  The bigger brushes will deposit too much product in the wrong places.  
Try the he 165 if you have it, the 225 or 116 (side of) work better for highlighting (i.e something tapered)._

 
I just suggested what the MA at my mac counter suggested to me,as 165/187/188 didnt show up on me..and 181 and 109 worked perfectly for me ..But I really think it is individual preference...
There is a lollipop26 vid from YT were she tells us how she uses the 181 small buffer to highlight her cheeks using an MSF,and apparently her MA recommended it to her..but thanks for the tip dirty plum..really appreciate it!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_I just suggested what the MA at my mac counter suggested to me,as 165/187/188 didnt show up on me..and 181 and 109 worked perfectly for me coz I do have large cheeks to work with..But I really think it is individual preference...
here is a lollipop26 vid from YT were she tells us how she uses the 181 small buffer to highlight her cheeks using an MSF,and apparently her MA recommended it to her..but thanks for the tip dirty plum..really appreciate it!!_

 
The brushes recommended for the mineralize line of products, absolutely includes the 187, 109 and 181 - and the texture of the products do warrant dense brushes.  

If you think of the mineralize blushers (Dainty etc), they give a sheer coverage therefore can take a denser brush to deposit more product, whilst at same time blending in the product.

The MSFs give a really frosty, metallicy finish so need to be blended and used with a light touch.  181 lightly (not 182) is OK for this.  

The beauty powder blushes (Fun & Games) are also sheer, but jet-milled and contain mica therefore apply really well and dont really need buffing in so much as the mineralize powder does.  The 129 and 116 have been recommended for these in my training book.

The mineralize products actually look better the more buffed in they are, hence their brush recommendations... that is what makes them more luminous and light reflecting on the skin.

My personal preference is to use smaller, tapered brushes for highlighting to ensure the shimmer does not spread across the cheek.  This is not to say you couldnt use the sides of the 181 or 109, and its great that different methods/brushes work for different people


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I am fine thanks! How about yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the tip!

Try getting the brushes online if you can't find them in any of the stores in London._

 
I'm good! 

I need to whip around London to find those brushes!  What did you buy from BBR?  Did you like any of the MSFs?


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_The brushes recommended for the mineralize line of products, absolutely includes the 187, 109 and 181 - and the texture of the products do warrant dense brushes.  

If you think of the mineralize blushers (Dainty etc), they give a sheer coverage therefore can take a denser brush to deposit more product, whilst at same time blending in the product.

The MSFs give a really frosty, metallicy finish so need to be blended and used with a light touch.  181 lightly (not 182) is OK for this.  

The beauty powder blushes (Fun & Games) are also sheer, but jet-milled and contain mica therefore apply really well and dont really need buffing in so much as the mineralize powder does.  The 129 and 116 have been recommended for these in my training book.

The mineralize products actually look better the more buffed in they are, hence their brush recommendations... that is what makes them more luminous and light reflecting on the skin.

My personal preference is to use smaller, tapered brushes for highlighting to ensure the shimmer does not spread across the cheek.  This is not to say you couldnt use the sides of the 181 or 109, and its great that different methods/brushes work for different people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks a lot for the detailed info abt diff kind of blushes and the ingredients in em
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..It is alwayz nice to know new stuff,esp from a person who is doing this on a daily basis..so I really appreciate your detailed reply..yes I really do think it depends from person to person how he or she wants the product to show on their skin,Its the matter of experimenting with diff brushes and selecting the type of brush that suits his/her style of applying makeup..


----------



## zerin (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm glad you got Bare Slimshine and Lovechild lipgloss ASH! 

OMG Every WOC should get Lovechild lipgloss! It's SOO PRETTY!

I loved loved  xxsgtigressxx 's HK tutorial...it was amazing!


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I'm glad you got Bare Slimshine and Lovechild lipgloss ASH! 

OMG Every WOC should get Lovechild lipgloss! It's SOO PRETTY!

I loved loved  xxsgtigressxx 's HK tutorial...it was amazing!_

 
OMG!she is amazing..

Lovechild is gorgeous!I just applied it without any L/S underneath,and it is so pigmented,gorgeous colour!have you tried quick tease l/g from the BBR collection?it is darker than the lovechild l/g but more pigmented ..both are WOC must haves!!


----------



## Ziya (Feb 15, 2009)

Quick Tease= LOVE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its perfect really...so pigmented! I wore it over my pleasing slimshine for a plummier look.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 16, 2009)

My current obsessions and recommendations are Flip eyeshadow, Crosswires cremesheen and Studio sculpt!  Go buy!


----------



## animacani (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anyone here have gingerly , margin or coppertone blushes? What do you think about them?


----------



## nunu (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I'm good! 

I need to whip around London to find those brushes! What did you buy from BBR? Did you like any of the MSFs?_

 
I still didn't ge anything from this collection but i might get the red head msf for the golden finish. I am not too sure though! I know i really want the brushes!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_My current obsessions and recommendations are Flip eyeshadow, Crosswires cremesheen and Studio sculpt! Go buy!_

 
I was actually thinking about getting flip eyeshadow last night.
Do you thnk 100 strokes is unique?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Does anyone here have gingerly , margin or coppertone blushes? What do you think about them?_

 
I have margin, it was one of my first MAC blushes. I like it, it's a very wearable everyday blush


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 16, 2009)

^^ agree with Nunu abt Margin.  Its a must have.  

I dont think 100 strokes is a must hun, it doesnt go on that nice.  I did a look with Flip on lid, french cuff outer corner and 100s in crease with Teddy liner.  Really nice but 100s just looked brownish.  Pass.

The brushes and MSFs are selling well, if not, sold out.


----------



## animacani (Feb 16, 2009)

^ thanks Nunu and dirtyplum


----------



## ndn-ista (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG you guysss, 

SO, I think I am allergic to MAC and/or NARS face stuff.  I don't know, but for the past year, I have been breaking out and my face has gotten sooo itchy. Sometimes it gets better, sometimes worst. I tried to see which product it was, but I couldn't pinpoint it. And I had the Natural MSF, I returned that thinking that made my face itchy...dunno

I have MAC Blushes in Pinch Me, Gingerly, Melba, Pink Swoon, and Pink O'Peach and one plumy color from Neo Fi Collection, I forgot the name and well as Warmed MSF.

Nars, I have Orgasam blush, Laguna Bronzer, Albatros Highlighter and Lovejoy Blush.

I think one or they have been messing up my skin for the past year!!!! 

SO, I have decided to stop wearing MAC and NARS face stuff for awhile!!!! But I love themmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




((((

I am SO sad, but a year to not have skin clear up is crazy. I used to have nice skin, so I just want that back.

Currently, I will continue using MAC eye stuff, eyeshadows etc. MAC Studio Fix concelor and compact, then when I run out I am going to switch it Korres, since it is a natural line.  For blush, I will use Lorac blush, since it is made for sensitive skin. Bronzer, I use Smashbox.  

DAMNITTTTTT GUYS!!!!!!!!!!   NOT fair! Some people wear MAC and NARS stuff everyday, all day!!! Like Kim Kardashian. I dont understand how some people live in Makeup and still have nice skin!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh nooo that sucks ndn-ista, but don't give up! It couldn't possibly be the blushes. MAC foundations, concealers and powders are questionable bc/ they hardly sit right with anyone. But blushes? Hmmm that is odd

I don't use Nars much but I recently bought Super Orgasm and a few shadows. So far so good. I have normal to combo skin depending upon the season. 

I think you should just use one thing at a time and figure out what it could be.

Oh and Kim K, does not have perfect skin. lol Celebs are not perfect, most of them have acne prone skin b/c they have to wear so much on their face everyday. But they do have great makeup artists to paint their faces and dermatologists to clear their skin.


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2009)

ndn-ista, i am so sorry to hear that! But i think the problem might be with the foundation and concealer.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 20, 2009)

No way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry to hear ur skin is playing up...

ppl can develop allergies randomly, so something might be fine for you for ages and then suddenly... 

Are there any possiblities its just a change in temperature or hormonal?  too much sun/wind/heating or have u changed up ur skin care routine?

Fix + is great at soothing skin, so apply that when it feels itchy?


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I'm good! 

I need to whip around London to find those brushes! What did you buy from BBR? Did you like any of the MSFs?_

 
This collection just launched in the midde east on tuesday, my counter didn't even get the whole collection. Straweberry blonde, peroxide and live and dye lipglasses were missing, marquis d lisptick was also missing, 2 of the brushes were missing as well but we had everything else.

I liked the red head msf the most. i think i found my HG highlighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I had a massive haul from this collection. I think this is the best collection since neo sci fi for me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_My current obsessions and recommendations are Flip eyeshadow, Crosswires cremesheen and Studio sculpt! Go buy!_

 
I can't wail till we get cremesheen and studio sculpt so that i can check out the rest ofthe lipsticks and the foundation.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_^^ agree with Nunu abt Margin. Its a must have. 

I dont think 100 strokes is a must hun, it doesnt go on that nice. I did a look with Flip on lid, french cuff outer corner and 100s in crease with Teddy liner. Really nice but 100s just looked brownish. Pass.

The brushes and MSFs are selling well, if not, sold out._

 
I didn't get 100 strokes, it was dull! I have to agree with you about Flip, it is a gorgeous colour, i picked this one up


----------



## Ziya (Feb 22, 2009)

oh no Ndn-ista!! that is sucky...I hug you...
I would try eliminating products from your routine based on product (blush, concealer, foundation,) or brand.... and definitely see a dermatologist!
I have gingerly and its effin amazing I love it! Margin and format are on my try n buy list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guys I am trying to make Lickable work on my NC 43 skin..I duno I feel it doesn't sit well..hmmm...I got weird looks from strangers all day...sighh


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 23, 2009)

I  LOVE Aminah Haq, when i was in PAK [Karachi] last, I saw her and i HAVE BEEN smitten since 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











i need recommendations for similar colors for the photo above.


----------



## ndn-ista (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey thank you guys for the support!

It could be hormonal, but for over a year? That's weird. I mean I have read that some people are allergic to certain dyes in blushes, so it is possible, dunno. 

Ah, it def sucks, but oh well. I can't stop and won't stop MAC! lol.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 23, 2009)

^^ I hope it clears up soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Who is Aminah Haq?  Kinda Sexy l/s with Creme Sherry liner for her lips, or Ravishing but matted down.
Cantaloupe or Peaches for her cheeks in that look. Bit of Electra e/s on the eyes...


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_^^ I hope it clears up soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Who is Aminah Haq?  Kinda Sexy l/s with Creme Sherry liner for her lips, or Ravishing but matted down.
Cantaloupe or Peaches for her cheeks in that look. Bit of Electra e/s on the eyes..._

 
shes only the most gorgeous women on the planet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 actually, shes a famous model, actress, socialite, entertainer, "hot girl in the video" etc in Pakistan.


----------



## Ziya (Feb 25, 2009)

today I got the pink blush from HK its super pigmented!! matte version of dollymix maybe? And I got instant gold lustreglass and cherish l/s..
AND the piece de resistance...the 182 came home with me today!! my 181 was lonely so I got him a big brother <giggles> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I think I am gona return Lickable...anybody get this lipstick and actually like it? it goes reddish on me and it really stains!! my crosswires doesn't do that...its well behaved


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2009)

Lickable turned red on me too but I didn't buy it, only tried it out at the counter. I wanted to get Crosswires but I don't think I need more than one coral lippie in my collection. I have Fanfare and See Sheer. :\

I love Tippy! I am so happy its different from all the other pink blushes I have! phew


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 25, 2009)

I tried on my Lickable the other night, hoping it would be my I-dont-need-to-get-Girl abt Town... its not.  I need to get GAT.  Lickable is a darker pink and not as fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shex it up with Magenta tho...

Crosswires is so a must!  Its totally different to Fanfare (which is pink) and more peachy than See Sheer... but its perm and can wait I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I bought Nars Luster and Albastross blushers GO GET THESE ASAP - BEST BUYS OF THE DECADE!


----------



## nunu (Feb 25, 2009)

^ I love Albatross! I am glad you like it


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 26, 2009)

I dont know if this Youtube guru has been mentioned before, but she is the cutest thing ever. Shes Italian, but I think she has a thing for Pakistani and Indian culture because she has quite a few videos and looks for Eid and Diwali.  ETA: shes muslim, married a muslim pakistani guy, no wonder shes into the culture! woot!


MY FAVORITE! Im sooo buying a pakistani outfit just for this video! LOL
YouTube - Indian Pakistani Wedding Makeup


she even has the music, background and jewelry down!!!


YouTube - India Diwali Makeup Tutorial

YouTube - Indian Bridal Glow Mask...Get Aishwarya Rai's skin!


*SUBSCRIBE TO HER!!!*


----------



## ndn-ista (Feb 26, 2009)

Heyy, 

yeah I am subscribed to her! OMG, I could have sworn she was Middle Eastern, never would have thought she was Italian. She is really good and gives great tips!


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi dolls,

I was just wondering what is your everyday make up look? do you stay with neautrals or go for brights?

TIA


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 3, 2009)

My everyday look consists of neutrals (cos I work in an office during the week) which is Boot Black and UDPP on eyes, and I’ll change up lips and match blush to it every day.  I wish I could wear more brights...
Occasionally I will do red or pink bright lip but it depends on what I wear.  
Some days I will do a neutral eye MU like today I have on gleam and paradisco on the lid with Nars Strada (purple) in the crease.  Dame on cheeks and Pink meringue gloss.
I was playing with my browns last night and loved Bronze all over lid, Mythology on top of it and Twinks in the crease.  Ricepaper to highlight.  Nars Laguna as a blush and Sock Hop gloss.


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi dolls,

I was just wondering what is your everyday make up look? do you stay with neautrals or go for brights?

TIA_

 
*
Weekdays*--->all Neutrals!mostly browns,sometime light pinks,nothin too much shimmery/glittery..peachy cheeks and nude lips-->  bareslim shine,VG V without any gloss on top
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Weekends*--->brights-->purples,blues,bright pinks and greens are my usuals,smokeys are really rare,pink/plum blushes and highlights..and def glossy lips...I dont like bold lips at all,may be I am not used to wearing them..

Nunu,I read your prev post abt red head MSF..do you still like it?does it show up on our skin tone
?..what is your opinion on the brunette msf?..I just felt all were too frosty,esp the blonde MSF and I still feel that I shld get atleast one of them ..lol..thanks!


----------



## nunu (Mar 3, 2009)

Dirtyplum, thanks for your reply, these combinations sound lovely.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_Neutrals!mostly browns,sometime light pinks,nothin too much shimmery/glittery..peachy cheeks and nude lips--> bareslim shine,VG V without any gloss on top
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nunu,I read your prev post abt red head MSF..do you still like it?does it show up on our skin tone
?..what is your opinion on the brunette msf?..I just felt all were too frosty,esp the blonde MSF and I still feel that I shld get atleast one of them ..lol..thanks!_

 
Thanks for your reply, i'm wondering because i don't want to wear brights to uni or when i have an errand to run in the morning. So i stick with foundation or msf natural powder, eye kohl, mascara, blush and gloss.

I love Redhead!!! It's the highlight that i have been looking for. It doesn't show up much on my skin which is ok because i bought it to use as a highlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if i keep on layering the darker part i can use it as a soft blush.
Brunette shows up on my cheeks, it's really pigmented so you have to be careful. I have to layer on blonde if i want to use it as a blush but it's not a must have. I use it to highlight my pink blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You definately don't need all three.

It really depends on your skintone. I don't think blonde is a must so i guess you can skip it. But my faveourite is redhead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope i didn't confuse you. 
I have posted swatches of the 3 msf's along with the other msf's that i own in the following link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/msf-swatches-129485/


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 3, 2009)

Heyy, 

So, I work in a corporate enviornment, my everyday work or day out is usually a lot toned down then nights and weekends.  

I usually just wear some neutral colors as a wash over the lid, like shroom, naked lunch (I cant remember the names but u get me) or peachy colors, like tete-a-tet or something. Oh, Smashbox eyeshadow in Champagne and Sketch in the crease is beautiful for the day. 

When I am in a hurry, all I put on my lid is a paint pot like rubenesque, indian wood, or fresco rose. I always use liner, but only on the bottom for the day (I use Stila Onyx, Makeup Forever or UD 24/7 in zero), sometimes I wear MAC Mysterious and always mascara. Since, my lashes are horrible because of all the mascaras I try and put on, for the day I like to nourish them a little, I use Fresh Supernova, L'oreal Natureal or Sephora Lash Stretcher, as these have conditioners in them. For face, all I use is MAC Studio Fix compact, and sometimes blush or bronzer. Blush can vary, from Gingerly to Pink Swoon to Pink O'Peach (don't wear shimmer during the day) and sometimes I use bronzer (Smashbox, in sunmatte or something, the one Kim K uses, but the darker one). And lips, just good old burt's bees or sometimes Hug Me or Jubeliee. oh and of couse concealor for my dark circles :-/

My main focus is always my eyes, and eyeliner is a must for me. I HAVE to try Shanaz Husein Shaeyes. Heard soo many raves on that. Anyone here tried that???


----------



## hc123 (Mar 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Heyy, 

So, I work in a corporate enviornment, my everyday work or day out is usually a lot toned down then nights and weekends. 

I usually just wear some neutral colors as a wash over the lid, like shroom, naked lunch (I cant remember the names but u get me) or peachy colors, like tete-a-tet or something. Oh, Smashbox eyeshadow in Champagne and Sketch in the crease is beautiful for the day. 

When I am in a hurry, all I put on my lid is a paint pot like rubenesque, indian wood, or fresco rose. I always use liner, but only on the bottom for the day (I use Stila Onyx, Makeup Forever or UD 24/7 in zero), sometimes I wear MAC Mysterious and always mascara. Since, my lashes are horrible because of all the mascaras I try and put on, for the day I like to nourish them a little, I use Fresh Supernova, L'oreal Natureal or Sephora Lash Stretcher, as these have conditioners in them. For face, all I use is MAC Studio Fix compact, and sometimes blush or bronzer. Blush can vary, from Gingerly to Pink Swoon to Pink O'Peach (don't wear shimmer during the day) and sometimes I use bronzer (Smashbox, in sunmatte or something, the one Kim K uses, but the darker one). And lips, just good old burt's bees or sometimes Hug Me or Jubeliee. oh and of couse concealor for my dark circles :-/

My main focus is always my eyes, and eyeliner is a must for me. I HAVE to try Shanaz Husein Shaeyes. Heard soo many raves on that. Anyone here tried that???_

 
I've just started using the shanaz husein kajal and i love love love it! i love the staying power and it's 'black'..


----------



## IslandLover (Mar 5, 2009)

*ndn-ista* -

I love naked lunch over my eye as just a neutral shade when I'm running off to work. I haven't tried shroom yet but everyone keeps talking about it. I'm making a list of things I need to get....

Today I'm wearing naked lunch with a little bit of Trax and Satin Toupe in the crease. Great combo. My all time favorite HG eyeshadow has to be Serenity by Lorac though. It's so creamy and so pretty without being too shimmery. I LOVE the color - like champagne. Lorac doesn't get enough love for their eyeshadows.

I also use Fresh Supernova mascara and I love it. I use it as my everyday since it does have conditioning ingredients like you mentioned. 

I definitely want to try out Shanaz Hussein. I hear so many great things about her products.

What are some other neutral eye combos that you all use? I'm looking for more matte, caramel color combinations that are good for the work day.


----------



## courtneywdodd (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks to all my Asian sistas out there!  I am new to MAC and I was wondering what colors you use to open up the eye?


----------



## courtneywdodd (Mar 5, 2009)

You are so beautiful!  Which colors do you use for daytime?  Do you use Matte or shimmer?


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hc123* 

 
_I've just started using the shanaz husein kajal and i love love love it! i love the staying power and it's 'black'.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey girl!

Where did you get the Shanaz Husein Kohl??? I don't know, but I never want to shop online for makeup, I always have a fear of it being damaged etc.  Is there a store where yopu purchased it from?

Also, does it smear?? Do you have Stila Onyx, if so, how do you compare it to that? Have you seen your lashes grow longer and thicker, as this is one of the claims of the Shaeyes. Thanks so much!!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## hc123 (Mar 6, 2009)

hey ndn-ista.. i bought mine online from ebay, dealer deala2z.. i didn't have a problem with the online purchase.. the packaging was great.. no, doesn't smear at all.. I can smudge it why i first apply it for a smokey look at man does it have staying power! no, i haven't used stila so wouldn't be able to compare (but i've used mac, lancome, estee lauder eyeliners (all pencil) and nothing compares to this one! as for my lashes, i haven't seen any improvement yet but i've only been using it for around 3 weeks or so.. i'll keep you posted.. good luck.. and let me know if you get the kajal and how it works out for you


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you so much! I can't wait to get it and try it. Eyeliner is STAPLE for me. I will let you know how I like it!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 8, 2009)

OOhh I am excited! Courtney, I think it depends on what color your eyes are? I have brownies so I like to wear a lot of jewel tones to really open them and make em pop...I used to be really into the frosts and shimmers but more recently I have been lovvvinngg matte textures.. when it comes to crease or outer corner colors non shimmery is the way to go for me.
My everyday look has been foundation
powder to set, 
contour with bronzer,
 ALWAYS use blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
some loose bronze shimmer powder from MAC (the name escapes me sorry)
soft ochre p/p
if I have time for e/s I use NYX in Highlight its absolutely gorgeus!! and an outer corner color like carbon, deep truth, sketch, humid or shadowy lady.
its really quick and easy and gives a beautiful gradient effect. If I am not running late at this point, I'll add a third color at the merge point
 ("highlight" on inner 2/3 of lid, middle color, then outer corner color smoked out) add shimmer on tearduct and under eyebrow, maybe naked piggie or retrospeck
fluidline go over it with penultimate to make it last
curl lashes
Lancome mascara 
spray face with glycerin+water mix
Grab a lipglass (and lipstick if I feel like it)
RUN like mad for the bus!!
PS sorry for the novel, lool I love putting on makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its the point of my existence!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 8, 2009)

I meant I am excited coz I wana try this kohl so I would love a review 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I also love tete-a-tint ndn-ista!! its beautiful...try it with deep truth sometime! 
Dirty plum browns sound great! I really want to try a smokey brown eye a la Kim Kardashian...I was thinking about getting bronze e/s....and ricepaper (meaning it to get it for soo long lol) what other browns would you guys rec?
I have handwritten and that gorgeus chestnut color from the tempting quad (use it EVERY time for neutral looks, HG e/s for me!!) please help ladies!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 9, 2009)

^^Ziya,

I LOVE the Kim K brown smokey.  I would totally recommend Bronze and Ricepaper is pretty special too!

Other browns are:

Twinks
Antiqued
Mulch
Sable

I keep meaning to try some more matte browns - theyre just dont scream fun to me at the moment...


----------



## Mamalicious (Mar 9, 2009)

Hii girls,

How are you all?

Im Janet, 24 from the Netherlands new here on this site, and complete new in the wonderful world of MAC.

I'm born in the Netherlands and my parents and grandparents are from Surinam (South America) But my great grandparents are from India, so it makes me a little bit Indian isnt it? I wear sindoor everyday like 'almost' every married Indian woman 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And I <3 Abhishek Bachchan (my hubby looks like him
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

My first MAC products were some things from the Hello Kitty collection and I really LOVE it. I got the bigbow l/s the fun & games blush en popster
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also got a sample of the SFIX foundation and I'm so happy with it!! It stays all day long.. The MUA gave me a NC45 but it's way too dark (normally use medium beige summer in EDM) But I tried it this weekend to see if the color would stay the whole day (I was home alone hubby and son were not at home) And I am really in love now with MAC..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It took me like 1,5 hour to read this whole topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I saw soo many things to try!!!
First thing I am going to buy are paintpots.. 
And oh my favorite eyeliner is the Kohl & Contour from Bourjois, it's supercheap (4euro's) and it gives such a great color.. 

Why did you guys bought stuff from mac?


----------



## nunu (Mar 9, 2009)

^Welcome to the site!

I buy from MAC because i love the brand


----------



## zerin (Mar 10, 2009)

Welcome to the Site Janet!! *hugs*

Awww....your hubby looks like ABHI! so CUTE! =)

I'm glad this desi thread helped you because it has helped me quite a lot too!

The Mac MA also gave me such a darker shade than what I really am. She insisted I use NC 44 but it looked so dark and everyone was noticing lol...So I had to go back and get a lighter shade. I'm using NC 42 in Studio Sculpt and it's fab. I also use NC 42 or 43 in Select Spf liquid foundation. If you do have the receipt you should definitely go exchange it and sometimes even if you don't have the receipt they can still exchange it for you as long as you have the box I guess. It really depends on the store. 

I loved the Mac HK products too...you entered the Mac world at a great time. lol


----------



## Ziya (Mar 10, 2009)

welcome janet!! 
Do you guys think bronze and tempting are simlar at all? i dont want the same e/s lol


----------



## animacani (Mar 10, 2009)

^ I dont have tempting but I think it is REALLY similar to woodwinked..


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Janet - welcome to the world of MAC.  I buy it cos its fun, good quality and the choice of colours and textures is second to none.  I also work for them, so that too!

Ziya, Bronze and Tempting are quite different. I actually dont like Tempting and bought it eons ago when all that attracted me was the sparkle (its Lustre).  

Bronze is that, browny bronze and is satin so goes on better.  If I was gonna compare it to anything, it would be to Antiqued.  And Animicani is right, Tempting is like a frosty version of Woodwinked.  

Have any of got Nars Isolde duo es?  PLS check it out for the perfect gold duo! Perfect for asian bridal.


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey ladies, 

I just got the Shanaz Husein Shaeyes Kohl liner.  I like it better then my Urban Decay Zerio24/7 and maybe Makeup Forever (not sure yet).  It does smudge around my eyes after the whole day, I would not wear this on a hot summer day or out at the clubs.  I will be wearing it during the days for now, as it has conditioners and lash growth properties.  For a real smokey, night time look, I will stick to my Stila Onyx eyeliner, it is the most intense and black liner I have tried to date. This also smudges however, but the color is just so intense, i love it.  I believe that the Shaeyes will be good for a smoked, smudge look!


----------



## animacani (Mar 11, 2009)

im just wondering , what kind of pink blushes do you guys wear? I have dollymix but it tends to look red on me =( So does pink swoon


----------



## IslandLover (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Janet 

I'm new here too and just starting to get into make-up and I am well on my way to becoming a MAC addict ;-)

I love MAC's colors and selections and after trying numerous brands of make-up, I've always come back to MAC. Plus the new collections and packaging makes it that much more interesting and exciting.

_animacani_ vbmenu_register("postmenu_1543074", true); _ - _
As far as pink blushes....I have Desire from NARS which I LOVE. It looks like a bright bubble gum pink in the pan but it goes on very nicely on the cheeks. Just the right flush of color. But make sure to use a light hand since it's VERY pigmented.

I haven't tried any pink blushes from MAC besides Dollymix. I like it a lot but it can go on red sometimes like you said if I use too much. Btw, I'm an NC42 just for reference


----------



## animacani (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_im just wondering , what kind of pink blushes do you guys wear? I have dollymix but it tends to look red on me =( So does pink swoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
edit: Im an nc42 by the way


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 11, 2009)

can anyone of u help me out ladies....i'm nc45 and i bought mac blush in raizin...i'm not sure whether i'm wearing too much...but this blush seems to be a way too dark for me... almost looks like i contoured my face with it..i


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 12, 2009)

mac fleurry is my fave pink blush.


----------



## Mamalicious (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everybody
OMG my hubby will kill me.. I bought so much MAC makeup these days
Here's a short list:

Blushcreme Pleasurefull
Blushcreme Sweet William
Fluidliner Brassy
Fluidliner Blue Peep
Powder Blush Feur Powder
Lipstick Girl about town
Lipgloss Chatterbox
Lipgloss Russian Red
Eyeshadow Aquadisiac
Blot Powder Medium dark
Grand Duo blush Intenso
Lipstick Overrich
Mineralize e/s Milady (?)
Lipstick Mattene Bing
Powder Blush Shimmersweet


Uhm.. What do i need more? :$
I need some paintpots. And I saw the electric eel e/s is that one a LE or is it permanent? I forgot to ask it..

@ Zerin : Yes I always liked abhi, but not when he has the beard.. But unfortunately these days my hubby has the same ugly beard.. (He thinks he is hot now haha)

Thank you for the advice, here in Rotterdam some MUA are greedy for giving samples but thank god I didnt bought one I only had a sample.
I went back 2 days ago to buy a grand duo blush and the mua there gave me the perfect shade for my skin. The NW40  So im really happy now, after years of buying wrong foundation colors I finally have the best color! Only the price tag suxxx big time it's €28,50 !!! But well my Diorshow Iconic Mascara has the same price and I dont use that one, and Im used to spend a lot of money on things.. But with the credit crisis and stuff I'm afraid I cant spend as much as I always did  BUT.. I promised myself that im allowing myself to buy ony 2 things of every collection that will come.. (I'm sooo breaking this promise to myself when the Style Warrior collection comes)


----------



## Mamalicious (Mar 12, 2009)

oops


----------



## Rooshi (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_ what other browns would you guys rec?
I have handwritten and that gorgeus chestnut color from the tempting quad (use it EVERY time for neutral looks, HG e/s for me!!) please help ladies!_

 
Ziya, my favourite eye combination is to wear cork on the lid with brown down in the crease and teddy as the eyeliner.


----------



## zerin (Mar 12, 2009)

I prefer Abisheikh with the beard, it makes him look manly! He looks weird and like a kid when shaved lol


----------



## Mamalicious (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I prefer Abisheikh with the beard, it makes him look manly! He looks weird and like a kid when shaved lol_

 
Haha so you will loove my hubby haha.

Anyway, I emailed you a few weeks ago about that girl using your pictures.. She is still using it


----------



## zerin (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mamalicious* 

 
_Haha so you will loove my hubby haha.

Anyway, I emailed you a few weeks ago about that girl using your pictures.. She is still using it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The one advertising makeup services in some foreign language right? Is she using the same old ones or new ones too? Was there even a contact info? I could try emailing..... Some people are just plain old retarded....oh well....I don't think I can do anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't watermark my pics entirely either...people can still crop and steal. I  noticed she did the "print screen" option and then copied the pics from my video stills. lol *sigh*


----------



## Mamalicious (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_The one advertising makeup services in some foreign language right? Is she using the same old ones or new ones too? Was there even a contact info? I could try emailing..... Some people are just plain old retarded....oh well....I don't think I can do anything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't watermark my pics entirely either...people can still crop and steal. I noticed she did the "print screen" option and then copied the pics from my video stills. lol *sigh*_

 
She is using the new ones too.. She has them on her hyves profile (same as facebook but in dutch, my language)

I spoke to my cousin and said her that that girl is using pictures from someone else but she didnt believed me and I gave her your blog and yt.. And now she doesnt speak to me anymore


----------



## Ziya (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rooshi* 

 
_Ziya, my favourite eye combination is to wear cork on the lid with brown down in the crease and teddy as the eyeliner._

 
How similar is cork to tete-a-tint? would you have any idea..
Thanks for the combo hun!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 13, 2009)

I think that is the most pathetic thing I've heard on hear...people stealing images...wtf is that? Sorry to hear that Zerin, hope the issue resolves itself soon..
I got Tippy during the HK craze...but I find that anything hot pink turns red on me! Lickable and Tippy are being returned...(when I get time lol) 
I have Desert Rose which is a nice deep plummy pink...but I want something bubblegum pink!! Dollymix doesn't work on me either. excited to give Desire a try, thanks for the rec hun...
So as you guys know, I am a total blush hoe so next on my list is coppertone, fleur power or fleurry...and whatever else you guys enable me into..


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 13, 2009)

Zerin - you need yo do some cyber ass whooping and claim your photos... there must be something you can do?

Ziya - you should try Dame blusher for bubblegum pink


----------



## zerin (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Ziya! You should totally get Nars Desire blush! LOVE IT! It shows up as a true bubble gum pink shade on me. I stopped buying Mac's normal blushes after one palette....I don't really like all of them but I'm really into the mineral ones lol...Also, I'm  now very much into the Nars and Cargo blushes. 

Benefit's Coralistic blush is look pretty too but I don't not a big fan of box cardboard makeup packaging...lol =S


----------



## zerin (Mar 13, 2009)

DirtyPlum - I know what you mean..... I have NO IDEA how that even works. :|


----------



## Rooshi (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_ How similar is cork to tete-a-tint? would you have any idea.._

 
Cork is medium golden brown and tete-a-tint is peachy apricot color. Both are very different. Cork is very versatile IMO. I also use it sometimes in my crease for the soft neutral daytime look. HTH!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi dolls,

I was just wondering what is your everyday make up look? do you stay with neautrals or go for brights?

TIA_

 
LOL... mannn I just started playing a bit more with my neutrals... and only for ONE reason. B/c I want to step out of comfort zone of always wearing light tones on my lips or nothing at all. lol. 

Me and colored lips don't work well because I'm not used to it. So I've been working with some neutrals lately but still don't touch colored lippies. *sad face*

I LOVE my brights though... I really do. I personally go for color or I literally wear NOTHING on my face. (seriously, I'm all for the bare face) I'm a very all or nothing type of girl. 

I love color. I canNOT go w/out it. It's sooooo hard. I do try to tone it down though. Emphasis on the TRY! hee hee


----------



## Belini (Mar 14, 2009)

I want to try cork to use to blend harsh lines in the crease but i got told its too close to my skin colour, NC42. Is this true?

Also guys I need your help. I have a bday next week and i'm wearing a fuscia coral dress ( see attached) I was thinking of matching the eyeshadow but then maybe I could do something different? maybe green or even a purple smokey eye? i've put this up in recommendations as well. Its almost the same as the dress in the photo except mine is more orange coral rather than pink.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/n...tached-133349/


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 14, 2009)

^^ I would use a gold eyeshadow but I'm pretty matchy-matchy.


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Hey! I like Laguna better because it has less glitter then Refined Golden, it has more of a light shimmer....ALSO, I wanted a bronzer without any shimmer, and I was looking through Kim Kardashian's blog and she used Smashbox Bronze Lights, I got it in Suntan Matte, I love it so far! 

Okay questions my beauties...I am looking for a soft pink blush for everyday, I have so many peachy/corally colors, I really just want a beautiful pink one...any MAC Recs??? I was also looking at the Lorac blushes...what ya think??? 


Thanks!_

 

what is the best subsititute for the other worldly blush, i really want one of them but they d/continued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what can i get instead?


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 18, 2009)

hey guys im new on the forum and just love this desi topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




was wondering if somebody could help, i am pretty new to the whole eyeshadow thing.. i bought flip and have my technique etc but im not good at colours combinations, 

how can i wear flip, what colours can i use with it?


----------



## Ziya (Mar 18, 2009)

Otherworldly...you can use the highlight side of the dark MSFN duo..that's LE too though...or you can use trace gold blush or maybe even honor.
The best cheek highliter on me, (nc43) has been irridescent loose power in golden bronze or melon pigment. I also use a drugstore brand called Annabelle, they have loose pigments and the color called solar is an exact dupe of melon and it makes a great golden shimmery cheek color.
I have yet to albatross by Nars but its supposed to be really nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## Ziya (Mar 18, 2009)

flip would look cute with maybe expensive pink in the outer lid cranberry in the crease and shadowy lady in the outer v....
or with greens...flip in inner corner then sumptuous olive or henna, humid or carbon in the outer v..
or flip all over lid with Deep truth in the crease/outer corner and freshwater to line lower lashes....
or flip all over and amberlights in the crease, antiqued or bronze in the outer corner..
HTH!


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for the reply, i wil try the flip/sumptious olive/carbon look and see how i get on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just use flip in inner corner? or abt 1/4 of lid?


----------



## Ziya (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Hey Ziya! You should totally get Nars Desire blush! LOVE IT! It shows up as a true bubble gum pink shade on me. I stopped buying Mac's normal blushes after one palette....I don't really like all of them but I'm really into the mineral ones lol...Also, I'm  now very much into the Nars and Cargo blushes. 

Benefit's Coralistic blush is look pretty too but I don't not a big fan of box cardboard makeup packaging...lol =S_

 
AHHhhh enabler!loooooool I haven't got any Nars blushes yet but lady after I watched your collection vid I've got them on the mind.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



will check it out for sure...you know what? I wonder what Exhibit A would look on you? maybe next time you go to Sephora, Sears or the Bay check that baby out...I have a lot of redness in my cheeks so I have a hard time making colors like Tippy, dollymix and Ambering Rose work on me..it looks like I have a serious case of Rosacea when in reality, I'm just a tiny bit pink in the cheeks..LOL 
If I wasn't allergic to the mineral line from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would be ALL OVER those blushes. I actually felt really sad when Grand Duo's released and I had no reason to run to MAC. lol I know, my life is sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love me some blushes behbeh!


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 18, 2009)

is anybody buying/bought the new light pink PLATINUM bobbi brown limited edition shimmer brick? will it be for desi skin tones?


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 18, 2009)

try benefit coralista, i LOVE IT sooo much! and it smells gorgeous too!! 

and seeing how nice it is makes me a little more forgiving about the packaging than zerin!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_thanks for the reply, i wil try the flip/sumptious olive/carbon look and see how i get on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just use flip in inner corner? or abt 1/4 of lid?_

 
LOL sorry about that I meant the inner 1/3 ish :d good call!
Yah I noticed a lot of people on here build their colors vertically..I like to elongate my eyes by doing a more horizontal thing...lol I do the outer corner/v with the darkest color ex carbon or humid, then I put flip on inner third then put sumtuous olive in the middle of the lid blending the edges lightly..if you want you can define the crease with a neutral brown for some depth..with my skin color I like to use the dark brown from the tempting quad (I ALWAYS forget the name to that color sorry!!)


----------



## Ziya (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_try benefit coralista, i LOVE IT sooo much! and it smells gorgeous too!! 

and seeing how nice it is makes me a little more forgiving about the packaging than zerin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
really? nice I was looking for something to get with my SDM points so thank you! does it make you break out at all? I have really sensitive skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I haaaaaaaaaate cardboard packaging it doesn't fit in with all the rest of my stuff and its huge and chunky...are you listening Balm and UD? sheesh...I rarely reach for stuff thats not accesible...


----------



## Ziya (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SwEetSouL08* 

 
_can anyone of u help me out ladies....i'm nc45 and i bought mac blush in raizin...i'm not sure whether i'm wearing too much...but this blush seems to be a way too dark for me... almost looks like i contoured my face with it..i_

 
hey hun, I think raizin could be a nice contour...but its a little reddish I think..
try it with a stippling blush and use as a blush...it'll tone down the color a bit...also try layering with highliters and lighter blushes till you find that sweet spot. But if you feel like you just cant make it work, return that baby! lol 
what brush are you using right now? try a dab with the 187 or a light hand with the 181...HTH


----------



## zerin (Mar 18, 2009)

shaista1985 - I know coralistic  blush is really pretty. It's a cool based coral. I was more drawn to Cargo Rome blush....I just recently  bought it..it's amazing! I love the gold sheen it gives off and it's nice that there are no gold sparkles in it (like orgasm). I can't believe I didn't buy Rome blush earlier...it's truly a MUST HAVE! The tin is HUGE! Whoa...it will last forever!

Also, I was actually eyeing that new pink BB platinum shimmerbrick earlier. I wonder how it's compared to their other pink one. I asked the MA online if it's ok for indian skintones and she said its fine....then again, we gotta go try it on first just to be sure. lol

Ziya - I never tried Exibit A but I know it's really popular for people who are darker than us. I'm not too much into the red blushes as much but I do have some pretty ones. I think your first Nars blushes should be Desire(pink) and Torrid (coral)!!!!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 18, 2009)

Ooohhhh gold SHIMMER not SPARKLES! you got me Zerin that baby is mine! 
haha I love how you picked out my colors and everything! Thank you sweetheart! I completely agree! How similar is Torrid to Melba? is there any colors it might be similar to from the MAC line..? just in case I already have something similar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks in advance!


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_shaista1985 - I know coralistic blush is really pretty. It's a cool based coral. I was more drawn to Cargo Rome blush....I just recently bought it..it's amazing! I love the gold sheen it gives off and it's nice that there are no gold sparkles in it (like orgasm). I can't believe I didn't buy Rome blush earlier...it's truly a MUST HAVE! The tin is HUGE! Whoa...it will last forever!

Also, I was actually eyeing that new pink BB platinum shimmerbrick earlier. I wonder how it's compared to their other pink one. I asked the MA online if it's ok for indian skintones and she said its fine....then again, we gotta go try it on first just to be sure. lol

Ziya - I never tried Exibit A but I know it's really popular for people who are darker than us. I'm not too much into the red blushes as much but I do have some pretty ones. I think your first Nars blushes should be Desire(pink) and Torrid (coral)!!!!_

 
zerin, is the cargo rome similar/same as the coralista.  here in scotland i cant seem to find the CARGO products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hte living here, i shud be in america, there is no makeup forever for us here either... and the mac costs a fortune.. oh well

if you try the shimmerbrick, please do let me know what you think of it, it comes out here in the end of april


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 18, 2009)

I really didnt like the silver/coolness of Coralista... I was really looking forward to it, but it disappointed.


----------



## zerin (Mar 19, 2009)

Shaista - Rome and Coralistic are totally different. Rome is warm and Coralistic is cool with some frost. Both are pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you guys get to see actual swatches of the new vivaglam lippies???


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 20, 2009)

Zerin - I tried the new VG lipstick and its perfect for desis!  Everyone should buy it! Cant wait for it to launch


----------



## highonmac (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Guys, stumbled across this thread and though I can peek in and say hello. Umm...is desi include sri lankan lol..i don't know very many sri lankans that use makeup like you girlies. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys seem like a giant family


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 20, 2009)

^^yeah it does, we're all south Asian! Welcome to the family. Do u have any mac makeup?


----------



## highonmac (Mar 20, 2009)

dirtyplum - oh gez i do i have tons of mac and am recently getting really into nars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




spanks for welcoming with open arms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3 Btw loved the blush reccomendations. I am a total blush whore. I will def check some of those out!


----------



## nunu (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you are all ok..

My latest MAC haul consisted of partial to pink, pettite indulgence, creme anglaise and melt in your mouth cremesheens


----------



## highonmac (Mar 20, 2009)

nunu - great haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heheh i still want to try the cremesheens, going tommorow hopefully.


----------



## nunu (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks! I hope you like them, i really love their texture.

Welcome to this thread


----------



## highonmac (Mar 20, 2009)

nunu - SPANKS, everyone seem so cool here, i want to be cool too


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 20, 2009)

we are cool! so special, so special, so special!

if u want to join u have to tell us ur top 5 makeup products.

go!


----------



## highonmac (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_we are cool! so special, so special, so special!

if u want to join u have to tell us ur top 5 makeup products.

go!_

 
Lol err...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe i feel presured ookkk, here goes

1. mufe hd foundation
2. nars blush in torrid or mac blush in stark naked
3. mac 217 brush
4. mac black track fluidline 
5. mac lust lipglass






 do i get in now? hehe


----------



## animacani (Mar 21, 2009)

Welcome highonmac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just bought dame blush yesterday and I freakin loooove it! If you guys are looking for the perfect pink blush and dollymix looks red on you , try dame blush! Its soooo pretty!


----------



## zerin (Mar 21, 2009)

highonmac  - Welcome to the family Ricquetta! *hugs* My list would be the same as yours...oh how much I love Torrid blush!...glad you're liking it too.....lol I need to buy a new blacktrack fluidline....mine's pretty drying out. =(

nunu - It's been a long time. Great haul...I love Petite Indulgence and Melt in Your Mouth the most! =)


----------



## highonmac (Mar 22, 2009)

zerin - hehe sexay sexay ladiiieee heheh. Guess what! I bought two of the grand duos in light over dark and hot planet which I HEART! I didn't think I wuold like mb because of the glitters in some of the previous ones, but i tell yah I really like um..

and also! I FINALLY BOUGHT ROME BLUSH BY CARGO! I was also eying this babee for a while and then once I saw your haul on it, i had to get it fuuur suress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rome = love!


----------



## Belini (Mar 22, 2009)

Can I just rave about MAC stark naked? its awesome!! it gives me the most amazing glow


----------



## highonmac (Mar 22, 2009)

belini - ohh geez go right a head! I heart stark naked! I like stalked this down on ebay since I missed out on from red she said? do you have enough said? is that pretty tooo


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello all,

how you doing?

Any must haves from the HK line and Grand Duo's?


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello all,

how you doing?

Any must haves from the HK line and Grand Duo's?_

 
I got grand duo, love rock, moon river...AMAZING colors for slightly tanned complexions. I skipped the other ones because I mean how many peachy colors is MAC going to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh btw, leamon Shiffon and butternutty shadesticks from the SS collection are MUST HAVES..they go on ultra smooth and are very pigmented..unlike other colors I have seen.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello Ladies; I've missed you all...

Now about the Viva Glam SE lipstick... I know DirtyPlum likes it, but has anyone else tried it???


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hope you are all ok..

My latest MAC haul consisted of partial to pink, pettite indulgence, creme anglaise and melt in your mouth cremesheens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i havent bought anything for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




whch cremesheen ur fav?


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_Can I just rave about MAC stark naked? its awesome!! it gives me the most amazing glow_

 
what is mac stark naked?


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 24, 2009)

hey guys.  i have a rubenesque painpot but i have been unable to use it properly.  what does it work best with? 

the shadows i am using on top of it, the rubenesque is showing through the eyeshadows and it looks not pretty.. it looks strange is worn on its own as well.. 

any help appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## Ziya (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Shaista, stark naked is a blush from MAC released with "Red, She Said" during Fall..it was a gorgeus dusty rose with gold flecks I believe..
my favorite cremesheen is Crosswires 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe try packing on the e/s your using a little more? and try using a good quality e.s like MAC or MUFE....and maybe less Rubenesque? HTH
or try Soft Ochre! its a lighter colored paint pot..a lot more neutral


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Mar 24, 2009)

or try bare study paint pot. for me, this is my GO TO.


----------



## highonmac (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Hello Ladies; I've missed you all...

Now about the Viva Glam SE lipstick... I know DirtyPlum likes it, but has anyone else tried it???_

 
I have tried, it and I lvoe it. I actually bought it the other day with se lipglass and its a really nice nuetral pink


----------



## highonmac (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_what is mac stark naked?_

 
stark naked is a beauty powder blush ina rosy raspberry colour and the prettiest gold shimmers that makes the skin glow. Its not like noticable glitter but its justtt gawd its sooo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 perrty


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello all,

how you doing?

Any must haves from the HK line and Grand Duo's?_

 
Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nothing from HK TBH and GD - it depends on what kinda colours you have already.  I bought Earth to Earth cos my Margin blusher was a little lonely.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_i havent bought anything for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




whch cremesheen ur fav?_

 
Like Ziya, Crosswires is my abso fave and from the previous launch I liked Fanfare and Ravishing (which is Missy slimshine but more opaque).  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_hey guys. i have a rubenesque painpot but i have been unable to use it properly. what does it work best with? 
the shadows i am using on top of it, the rubenesque is showing through the eyeshadows and it looks not pretty.. it looks strange is worn on its own as well.._

 
How are you applying it?  Sounds like you are applying too much perhaps?  
Use a good brush (MAC 242 or 217) to ensure you blend it into the skin really well and apply a small amount at first, then build up if necessary. 

They do dry quickly so blend quickly and use your fingers if you need to warm it up some more.  

Pat eyeshadow on top of it until you have the coverage you like and blend out afterwards, or just blend out the corners/outside?


----------



## dopista (Mar 24, 2009)

hello ladies.. Since we are talking about paint pots I was wondering which one would be a neutral on my NC 42 skin as i desperately need a base and can't buy the infamous UD primer or two faced one..

On a side note.. I think I'm giddy with delight about the Style Warrior collection.. You know you are an addict when you start silently judging the value of everything thing else in "Thats the cost of 3 Mac eyeshadows!"


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks DirtyPlum 
xx

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_hello ladies.. Since we are talking about paint pots I was wondering which one would be a neutral on my NC 42 skin as i desperately need a base and can't buy the infamous UD primer or two faced one..

On a side note.. I think I'm giddy with delight about the Style Warrior collection.. You know you are an addict when you start silently judging the value of everything thing else in "Thats the cost of 3 Mac eyeshadows!"_

 
I think if you want a matte like texture then go for Groundwork paint pot. But if you want shimmery type then go for Indianwood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Painterly paint pot is good as well (i use it when i do neutral colours)


----------



## highonmac (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_hello ladies.. Since we are talking about paint pots I was wondering which one would be a neutral on my NC 42 skin as i desperately need a base and can't buy the infamous UD primer or two faced one..

On a side note.. I think I'm giddy with delight about the Style Warrior collection.. You know you are an addict when you start silently judging the value of everything thing else in "Thats the cost of 3 Mac eyeshadows!"_

 
Why not try soft ochre paint pot. Its a creamy colour with no shimmer but its yellow based and darker than the pale painterly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh And I am soo excited about the style warriors, i want tons of things but i am not too too fond of the crazy packaging! I already have vibrant grape from that collection and ladies it is a must have purple its sooo pretty!


----------



## IslandLover (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi!

Have any of you tried Lollipop Loving lippie? Do you like it? I'm thinking about B2M today for it.

Thanks!


----------



## zerin (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandLover* 

 
_Hi!

Have any of you tried Lollipop Loving lippie? Do you like it? I'm thinking about B2M today for it.

Thanks!_

 
Hey Everyone...missed you guys! =)

Personally....I never liked lollipop lovin on me...it's just TOO NEUTRAL... lol and I didn't like the green reflects in it either. I like how the lipstick colour looks though. I can just stare at it...lol... But it hardly showed up! I don't like glaze finish lippies at all.  I like lippies with a lil bit more colour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even Mac's "Cutester" lipstick is sheer/neutral but that's the max neutral I would go.


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nothing from HK TBH and GD - it depends on what kinda colours you have already. I bought Earth to Earth cos my Margin blusher was a little lonely. 



Like Ziya, Crosswires is my abso fave and from the previous launch I liked Fanfare and Ravishing (which is Missy slimshine but more opaque). 



How are you applying it? Sounds like you are applying too much perhaps? 
Use a good brush (MAC 242 or 217) to ensure you blend it into the skin really well and apply a small amount at first, then build up if necessary. 

They do dry quickly so blend quickly and use your fingers if you need to warm it up some more. 

Pat eyeshadow on top of it until you have the coverage you like and blend out afterwards, or just blend out the corners/outside?_

 

thank u so much for the tips, will try that - thanks

i was going to buy ravishing but the mac makeup artist said to me that its too light for my skin tone - nc35


----------



## zerin (Mar 25, 2009)

MacAddict_Sami - The new Vivaglam VI Special Edition lipstick is very pretty. A pretty plummy pink mauve colour. It's like Brave and Twig lipstick had a baby = Vivaglam VI Special Edition Lipstick! lol


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 25, 2009)

brave and twig had a baby, lol.. thats funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




zerin, when we gna see some new vids from u? cant wait


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 25, 2009)

i am hopeless with winged eyeliner!! honestly! 

my eyes turn downwards slightly at the ends and winging my eyeliner upwards really lifts my eye, but i just cant do it!!i get one right but the other one just not the same!

i have tried the 209 and the 210 brush, are these the best brushes, shall i keep practising with these or is the 266 angle one better?


----------



## zerin (Mar 26, 2009)

Shaista1985: I might do a tut this week. Let's see.

The angle brushes are easier when winging out the eyeliner...you should definitely practice with those. Many find the 210 brush pretty good too (I use this one mostly).


----------



## Ziya (Mar 26, 2009)

I am working on this too Shaista! lol I use the 210 sometimes and the technique I find works well with that  is to line the waterline and extend it out toward the end of the eyebrow (follow that angle) 
Lately, I have been using the 266 for more subtle results, I do a thin line on both eyes and then make it thicker on the outer corner. After that, make a horizontal line by placing the flat edge at the end of the eye and flick it out a tiny bit..now smooth out the top edge and connect the line. Voila, all done! HTH just practise and you'll get it...


----------



## IslandLover (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Zerin (love your videos btw 

I tried on Lollipop Loving at the store yesterday and was definitely not a fan of the green sparkles and decided against getting it.....until the MUA suggested I put Springbeen l/g on top and WOW. I LOVE IT. It's a really pretty, glossy, golden shimmer glow and it's awesome. I would have never tried a crazy looking green l/g but it works and it tones down whatever lippie you're wearing underneath. My HG look now!

Also - I know a few of you have already mentioned some items from the Grand Duo collection...I happened to pick up Intenso last night (which I also love). But I didn't get to spend much time there...any other suggestions on the Grand Duos that would look good on Desi skin? I'm thinking about picking up another one.

And have any of you tried NARS Torrid blush? I realllyyyy want to get it but not if it looks like something I might already have...is it a corally color or an orange color? (I already have Taj Mahal)

Thanks!


----------



## zerin (Mar 26, 2009)

IslandLover -  Awww.....Thnx!! =)

You should definitely check out either Hot Planet, Love Rock or Grand Duo. I think my favourite is Hot Planet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





OMG! You must get Nars Torrid Blush....it's a total must have! A gorgeous peachy coral colour. It's very different to Taj Mahal of course. Nars Desire blush is another true bubble gum pink shade that's also gorgeous to wear.


----------



## IslandLover (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_IslandLover - Awww.....Thnx!! =)

You should definitely check out either Hot Planet, Love Rock or Grand Duo. I think my favourite is Hot Planet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG! You must get Nars Torrid Blush....it's a total must have! A gorgeous peachy coral colour. It's very different to Taj Mahal of course. Nars Desire blush is another true bubble gum pink shade that's also gorgeous to wear._

 
Ooh I will def check out Hot Planet & Grand Duo. But are they similar to Intenso in tone? I liked Love Rock but that bubblegum pink reminded me of NARS Desire which I do happen to own 

Zerin - You've convinced me, I'm definitely going to get Torrid now! Thanks for the recommendation.

Also...I picked up Knight Divine e/s from Mac yesterday...any suggestions on what I should pair it with?


----------



## guddu (Mar 26, 2009)

hello all, im a relative newbie here,this is my first post. can u girlies pls giv recommendations of some mac lipsticks&glosses pls? im nc42;44 [but im sure im more warm]
i have such a hard time choosing a shade tht goes with my skin tone,never had luck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
i already have twig,modesty &lust lipgloss  [my small mac collection]
im so overwhelmed when i go to the mac counter &do swatches & swatches on my hand ,
thanks a ton!!


----------



## highonmac (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *guddu* 

 
_hello all, im a relative newbie here,this is my first post. can u girlies pls giv recommendations of some mac lipsticks&glosses pls? im nc42;44 [but im sure im more warm]
i have such a hard time choosing a shade tht goes with my skin tone,never had luck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
i already have twig,modesty &lust lipgloss [my small mac collection]
im so overwhelmed when i go to the mac counter &do swatches & swatches on my hand ,
thanks a ton!!_

 
HI! Welcome to the thread. You should try the new Viva Glam VI SE lipstick and lipgloss they are soooo pretty!


----------



## highonmac (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Ladies! I need help deciding which on to get. Im nc45 which would look better. NARS deep throat or NARS luster? HELP!


----------



## guddu (Mar 26, 2009)

thankyou highonmac.this weekend im going to mac,i'll definitely try out tht.thanks for the rec


----------



## highonmac (Mar 26, 2009)

guddu- no problem dahling


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 26, 2009)

Guddu- try the following:
Hug me
Cherish
Spirit
Kinda sexy
Velvet teddy
Syrup
Sweetie
Plumful
Jubilee
Crosswires
Missy
Funshine

And glosses:
Ample pink
Love nectar
Both viva glam
Pink lemonade
Lychee luxe
Enchantress
Lovechild

Highonmac - d throat and luster are different and absolute must haves!


----------



## highonmac (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh geez really? LOL Okay I guess ill buy both haha! So deep throat would show well on my nc45 skin right? How would you describe luster?


----------



## guddu (Mar 27, 2009)

thankyou dirtyplum! u gals rock! this is so helpful,
im writing down the list so that i can check it out specifically at the mac counter instead of the random testing that drive me crazy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
thanx again!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 27, 2009)

Do I need gina if I have mac peaches?

Do I need gilda if I have mac cantaloupe?

Does mata hari have a mac dupe?

Someone talk me out of a nars shopping trip!


----------



## IslandLover (Mar 27, 2009)

DirtyPlum, HighOnMac,

I'm going to go on a NARS shopping spree this weekend too......

I'm planning on getting Torrid (thanks to Zerin) but I've always been interested in Deep Throat as well. Do you guys know what the difference is and if one is better than the other or if both are completely different?


----------



## highonmac (Mar 27, 2009)

Dirty PLum - I have all of the blushes except for peaches. I find Gina to be the prettiest peach colour that is very pigment. I love it to be honest. 

Gilda is more of a pinkie coral where cantaloupe has a little bit more warmer browner tones if you get my drift hehe. 

Mata Hari is like a very blue bright pink, and it is quite similar to Tippy from the Hello Kitty Collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mata hari is matte and tippy has more of a sheen, but still both pretty colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol no one can talk me out of a NARS shopping spree. I am having one to.
I plan on getting NARS Sin, Taos, Outlaw, and Deep Throat this or next weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NARS crazy I am 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Island Lover - Oh torrid is the sexiest colour ever and I got it because of zerin too and I do not regret it at all. I am planning to get deep throat as well. Lots of people told me thats a really nice color, much better than orgasm in fact. I say go for it. It aparently is a pinkie peach colour and is much more pigmented than o as well. 

Hopes this helps ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW post pics of your hauls to girls, love to see how it looks on you


----------



## nunu (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I didnt use melon or the reflects. *So with the other three - used the lightest one all over eye, medium one all over lid and the darker gold in the crease and then mulch or bronze in crease to darken it up.* I wore harmoney blush to contour and then peaches on apples of cheeks and finished off with mocha lipstick. Was a nice neutral look. _

 
I wore this today and it looked gorgeous.
Thank you so much 





xoxo


----------



## Belini (Mar 27, 2009)

^^ Nunu what colours is dirtyPlum talking about? whatever it is, it sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 28, 2009)

The warm pigments from the holiday collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL 
ps Peaches is my FAVORITE MAC blush right now..honestly its wonderful!


----------



## zerin (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome Guddu! =) Glad to have you on board. lol

Omg! ALL THIS PEACHY BLUSH TALK!! Makes me really want Nars Gina and Gilda blushes right now! I just gotta save up for those...lol 

I think I'll get Gina blush first. I've become a Nars blush collector too. I even stopped buying the normal mac blushes except the mineralize ones. 

I can't wait for the dazzleglass repromote collection coming out next month....I missed out on so many colours. I only own two. I even stocked up on b2m empties to get  a few  dazzleglasses thru b2m. =) I know not all locations allow this. lol Toronto's pro store is awesome! =)
I know those are sheer....but do you guys have any recs of which ones have the most colour?


----------



## nunu (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_^^ Nunu what colours is dirtyPlum talking about? whatever it is, it sounds gorgeous!_

 
These pigments came out in the holliday 2008 set for warm pigments.
I used gold mode (lid), gold dusk (highlight) and gold stoke (crease)
This is a beautiful set of pigments, it really flatters our skintone
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_The warm pigments from the holiday collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL 
ps Peaches is my FAVORITE MAC blush right now..honestly its wonderful!_

 
My, your making me lem for peaches...Shame i have never seen it in my MAC counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Welcome Guddu! =) Glad to have you on board. lol

Omg! ALL THIS PEACHY BLUSH TALK!! Makes me really want Nars Gina and Gilda blushes right now! I just gotta save up for those...lol 

I think I'll get Gina blush first. I've become a Nars blush collector too. I even stopped buying the normal mac blushes except the mineralize ones. 

I can't wait for the dazzleglass repromote collection coming out next month....I missed out on so many colours. I only own two. I even stocked up on b2m empties to get a few dazzleglasses thru b2m. =) I know not all locations allow this. lol Toronto's pro store is awesome! =)
I know those are sheer....but do you guys have any recs of which ones have the most colour?_

 
You'll be glad (or not so, lol) when you see that 6 new shades are coming out in the Summer..2 out of these are going to be perm in stores only. Sigh...

Also, i got my hands on Otherwordly...I love it!! 
I think of you when i see it lol.


----------



## highonmac (Mar 28, 2009)

I too can't wait for the dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I don't own any LOL. I never tried them so all this ype is really getting my excited and impatient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zerin you need to get those two nars blushes, they equal love. I really prefer peaches, corally type blushes, I think they compliment our skin to better, and look more natural. Something certains pink tones look to stark and bimbo like on our skin haha!


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_IslandLover - Awww.....Thnx!! =)

You should definitely check out either Hot Planet, Love Rock or Grand Duo. I think my favourite is Hot Planet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG! You must get Nars Torrid Blush....it's a total must have! A gorgeous peachy coral colour. It's very different to Taj Mahal of course. Nars Desire blush is another true bubble gum pink shade that's also gorgeous to wear._

 

Thanks Zerin! Because of your reccomendation I bought Hot Planet and I love it!!!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_I too can't wait for the dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I don't own any LOL. I never tried them so all this ype is really getting my excited and impatient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zerin you need to get those two nars blushes, they equal love. I really prefer peaches, corally type blushes, I think they compliment our skin to better, and look more natural. Something certains pink tones look to stark and bimbo like on our skin haha!_

 
LMAO I completely agree! 
I dont have ANY d/g so I cant wait for this new collection! Right now I am dying for Color Ready lipsticks, do you guys think they will flatter my nc 43 skin? I'm trying to get into brights


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 28, 2009)

Just to share the look I had on counter today... I dont wanna take it off! 

Milk middle of lid
Violet in outer and inner crease.
Simple but oh so 'ooooohhh'.


----------



## Ziya (Mar 28, 2009)

PEEEEKSHURS!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds lovely but ME WANT TO SEE JOO!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_PEEEEKSHURS!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds lovely but ME WANT TO SEE JOO!_

 





*puts another £ in camera-kitty*

xxx


----------



## nunu (Mar 28, 2009)

That sounds lovely DirtyPlum! I would love to see it too!
xx


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Just to share the look I had on counter today... I dont wanna take it off! 

Milk middle of lid
Violet in outer and inner crease.
Simple but oh so 'ooooohhh'._

 
sounds lovely... could i dupe the milk using vanilla, or are they different? and anything dupes the violet? i have a few purple shades


----------



## nunu (Mar 28, 2009)

You can dupe it with Helium pigment.


----------



## zerin (Mar 29, 2009)

Nunu - Ahhh...MY ONE TRUE LOVE: MAC's OTHER WORLDLY BLUSH! I'm really glad you actually got it. It's amazing and I love how it has no glitter in it and still gives you a nice warm glow. I'm glad I got a backup of it. YAY!

highonmac - I'll be getting those nars blushes soon. =)

makeuplover7239 - I know HOT PLANET is gorgeous! Glad you're loving it!

Ziya - I actually have Impassioned lipstick and have similar colours like Show Orchid lipstick as well. I love bright lipsticks!!! lol Impassioned is super bright and opaque....lol so neon and so BOLD! It really does suit NC 43 skintones but it really depends on you about pulling it off...if you're up for it...then go ahead and try it! Don't be scared!

My favourite bright lipstick is Gladiola lipstick but that was LE from the Dame Edna collection. It's this gorgeous fuschia magenta pink matte colour. Maybe similar to girl about town.....I also love using magenta lipliner with Pink Nouveau lipstick...looks HOT!=) I still regret not getting a backup of Gladiola...who knew weird (hijra/hijre...lol) Dame Edna collection would have my HG bright lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DirtyPlum - That's such a pretty look! Would love to see a pic too.


----------



## cocolicouss (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_
My favourite bright lipstick is Gladiola lipstick but that was LE from the Dame Edna collection. It's this gorgeous fuschia magenta pink matte colour. Maybe similar to girl about town.....I also love using magenta lipliner with Pink Nouveau lipstick...looks HOT!=) I still regret not getting a backup of Gladiola...who knew weird (hijra/hijre...lol) Dame Edna collection would have my HG bright lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

LMAO @ hijra/hijre and i deffi agree Gladiola is my fav pink it looks great and you can pair it with so many diff things


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

I tried Gladiola in store during the release of the Hijra Edna collection (LOL and no offense to anyone) it didn't suit me very well...maybe I needed a l/l.
I want to try Pink Nouveau, Impassioned, Snow Orchid,Chatterbox, Immodest and Rebel.
There is a great thread on here called Aziza's Bold Lips challenge and omg the ladies who posted are soo amazing! It makes me wana muster up some courage and work those lips! 
Look at Hotmodelchiq's pictures!!! 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f197/a...ml#post1522588

I barely work the red lips thats how chicken I am..So I waited too long and now I am stuck with Tippy and Lickable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any suggestions or reccs for how I can make these colors work on me (Separately of course!) 
the mac live artist recc'd Quartz l/l for keeping Lickable pink on my pigmented lips, as it turns red on me...
TIA!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

PS I am soooooo excited for Transparent Finishing Powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate Blot Powder and Select sheer is just meh for me....and both tend to break really easily.


----------



## zerin (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont like the blot powder either!!!! I'm just trying to finish it however I can lol 
I'm excited too! I hope the Transparent Finishing Powder doesn't show up as powdery white even though it's suppose to be "transparent"

You should totally STEP UP and wear those bold lips...IT'S HOT!

You should try Mac Magenta lipliner with Pink Nouveau lipstick...it looks better like that. 

A lipliner always makes lips look complete. =D


WHOA! Hotmodelchiq is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

Dude. put the blot powder down. and back away slowly. 
that my friend, was my skin's worst enemy. Since December....my skin developed this weird bumpy texture, like not zits but like all my pores were textured..and I never was shiny b4 yet using BP made me shiny all the time! All I wanted was a powder to set my foundation with
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then a couple months later, just like my select sheer, it shattered in my bag...I refuse to use it lol its going B2M! Also, the MA matched me with Dark...and it made my face look dirty then and even moreso now that my tan has faded..


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

I know eh? she makes me want colored contacts!!! OOh Magenta l/l...must try!
I usually use a lipliner but not like to change the color or anything...I use Annabelle's Spice or Demure usually( Thanks to you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...sometimes MAC Beurre..Luxiva Hot Chocolate for everyday looks...Red Enriched is the brightest one I own! Definetely a must for red lips, makes the look 'cleaner' somehow


----------



## animacani (Mar 29, 2009)

Ziya , chatterbox lipstick is so pretty! I am on my fourth lipstick right now , thats how much I love it! Its such a wearable colour! love it!


----------



## highonmac (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I tried Gladiola in store during the release of the Hijra Edna collection (LOL and no offense to anyone) it didn't suit me very well...maybe I needed a l/l.
I want to try Pink Nouveau, Impassioned, Snow Orchid,Chatterbox, Immodest and Rebel.
There is a great thread on here called Aziza's Bold Lips challenge and omg the ladies who posted are soo amazing! It makes me wana muster up some courage and work those lips! 
Look at Hotmodelchiq's pictures!!! 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f197/a...ml#post1522588

I barely work the red lips thats how chicken I am..So I waited too long and now I am stuck with Tippy and Lickable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any suggestions or reccs for how I can make these colors work on me (Separately of course!) 
the mac live artist recc'd Quartz l/l for keeping Lickable pink on my pigmented lips, as it turns red on me...
TIA!_

 


Okay ladies stop with this bright pink lips, I can't stand it! LOL i am just kidding. (not....) gessh im jealous okay.....totally and utterly jealous, its MIND BLAAASTING! I agree tots with ziya, i am to chicken balls to try fushia and red becuase i think it looks tranny on me. I have girl about town and up the amp and .......i look like a cheap brown hooker (bow chika wow wow)


----------



## IslandLover (Mar 29, 2009)

HighOnMac - You're hilarious


----------



## highonmac (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandLover* 

 
_HighOnMac - You're hilarious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 ooh thank you dahling :


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

SO TRUE highonmac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when I see Zerin and other hotties absolutely rockin da lips...it makes me turn green with envy! I feel like I have a little bit of hyperpigmentaition on my upper lip and chin, its super subtle but I feel like wearing bright lips calls attention to it..LMAO I'm sure thats all in my head, but that plus the hooker look holds me back
OMG Can you post a pic with you and your chatterbox? lmao I'd love to see it!


----------



## highonmac (Mar 29, 2009)

ziya - haha yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think its the same for me...i still looking for workable pink. I don't want mauve pink or something just pink that looks good. 

animacani- I second that! lets a pic, would love to try this out


----------



## MadMunky (Mar 29, 2009)

Just came across this thread (I'm new) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm afraid I have no idea what I am in terms of the colour classification for my skin *d'oh* I own a prescriptives foundation that a friend helped me buy about 4 years ago (!) and I've worn it all of once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never used bronzer - i don't think I'd know where to put it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do love eyeshadows though - my eyes are dark brown.  My fave colours are green shades (the deeper, the better - emerald looks wonderful with brown eyes).  I don't quite have the technique though, so I tend to just use them as colourful eyeliners - trying to cover the entire eyelid sometimes ends up with me ruining the natural shape of my eye....if y'know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mostly use pencil eyeliners, as I prefer the smudged effect to a sharp line.  Mostly I line the top with a small bit on the outer corner of the lower lash line.  I rarely line the entire eye - maybe I'm not used to it, but it looks strange? Maybe that's just my eye shape...

Anyhow, I'm loving reading everyone's ideas and hopefully I'll be a little less clueless once I've been here for longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

MadMunky!! Sounds just like me when I first started with eye mu! I have these dual ended liners from Rimmel, I used them to line or as an e/s.
I've since moved on to eyeshadow, but I remember the good old days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you should definitely go to MAC one day and get a foundation match! I think flawless beautiful makes every mu application look infinitely better! and you can get color reccs on here, if we know what shade you are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good call on jewel tone greens! I love Rimmels soft kajal pencil in Jungle green the most perfect Emerald-make-brown-eyes-pop green ever! 
Bronzer is usually dusted on the places that the sun would hit you naturally like, on your temples and cheeks..but some people (like me!) use it more as a contour. I prefer it under my cheekbones (make a fishy face and apply on the line.) There's a ton of tutorials and stuff on specktra (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) for lining your eyes, e/s application, and bronzer tips! 
So go bananas!! and have fun


----------



## animacani (Mar 29, 2009)

aww , I would love to take a pic but I dont a camera at the moment =( Los it somewhere , so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But you guys really have to check it out at your mac counter!! Its gorgeous!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

Guys I am soo excited for the Rose Romance quad!! 
 - A Rose is a Rose

Solar White (frost)- Golden White

Contrast (Velvet)- Dark Purple/Blue

Seeds of Love (frost)- Frosted Peach

Petal Worship (frost)- Light, blue-based Pink
Also, the Euristorcrats 2 collection! its all LIPSTICKS guys! I hope they're all Satins haha! and of course Style Warrior!  <bares teeth, RAWR!>


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I dont like the blot powder either!!!! I'm just trying to finish it however I can lol 
I'm excited too! I hope the Transparent Finishing Powder doesn't show up as powdery white even though it's suppose to be "transparent"

You should totally STEP UP and wear those bold lips...IT'S HOT!

You should try Mac Magenta lipliner with Pink Nouveau lipstick...it looks better like that. 

A lipliner always makes lips look complete. =D


WHOA! Hotmodelchiq is GORGEOUS!_

 
from what i have heard the transparent finishing poweder, is basically the same as the INVISIBLE SET POWDER on the mac pro site available just now!


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 29, 2009)

what is not good about the blot powder?

i was thinking of buying it as well!!


----------



## zerin (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Guys I am soo excited for the Rose Romance quad!! 
 - A Rose is a Rose

Solar White (frost)- Golden White

Contrast (Velvet)- Dark Purple/Blue

Seeds of Love (frost)- Frosted Peach

Petal Worship (frost)- Light, blue-based Pink
Also, the Euristorcrats 2 collection! its all LIPSTICKS guys! I hope they're all Satins haha! and of course Style Warrior!  <bares teeth, RAWR!>_

 
I LOVE solar white eyeshadow. A gorgeous yellow gold. I bought 2 from the cool heat collection. It's just amazing. SO PRETTY! If I didn't have another backup of solar white I would definitely get this quad lol....just for solar white! It's amazing guys!!! MAGICAL!

I haven't seen the Euristorcrats lipstick yet...are the swatches/pics up? I hope they are not all lustres....Mac keeps bringing out lustre lipsticks in collections. =(

For style warriors....I would love to get the bronzer because of the packaging lol...but I can't get it since I have the same refined golden bronzer from an old collection. 

I'm eyeing the two gold eyeshadows (I heart gold shades) I wonder if it will be too close to goldmine and flip... :S I might grab a lippie from that collection too. (Yes, for the packaging) I'm defintely passing on the blushes. I have similar shades. 

I know the Honey collection is far away but I really want the highlight powder. =D Looks so pretty!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

yah I thought about that...apparently the final effect of the new powder is more glowy and it diffuses imperfections like fine lines and blemishes....
and my butt glows in the dark <rolls eyes> I'm pretty used to Mac's over reaching claims...but I still hold out and cross my fingers for a decent product.
LOL I bet the ladies on here will be comparing the two once it releases...I have to call the pro store to see if its selectively out yet..Let you guys know what I think when I get my grubby lil paws on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The blot powder seems to work for the majority of people on here, yet I found for me it left a weird powdery look on my face regardless of my fix plus usage and how much I buffed it. Also, it made me really shiny even though I don't have oily skin to begin with! So a product that is designed to curb shine, is exarcebating this condition?? Doesn't make sense to me..
Like I said in my post above, my skin just did not like it. It seems to block all the pores on my forehead, leaving me with a really wierd not uber noticeable texture that didnt go away with exfoliation. Only when I stopped using it, my skin lost its 3D weirdness loool 
Like select sheer, its really fragile..so if you do get it and it works for you, then be really gentle with it! the powder shatters at whim...
actually thank goodness it broke, otherwise I wouldn't have stopped using it!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I LOVE solar white eyeshadow. A gorgeous yellow gold. I bought 2 from the cool heat collection. It's just amazing. SO PRETTY! If I didn't have another backup of solar white I would definitely get this quad lol....just for solar white! It's amazing guys!!! MAGICAL!

I haven't seen the Euristorcrats lipstick yet...are the swatches/pics up? I hope they are not all lustres....Mac keeps bringing out lustre lipsticks in collections. =(

For style warriors....I would love to get the bronzer because of the packaging lol...but I can't get it since I have the same refined golden bronzer from an old collection. 

I'm eyeing the two gold eyeshadows (I heart gold shades) I wonder if it will be too close to goldmine and flip... :S I might grab a lippie from that collection too. (Yes, for the packaging) I'm defintely passing on the blushes. I have similar shades. 

I know the Honey collection is far away but I really want the highlight powder. =D Looks so pretty!_

 
The e/s I am excited about from that quad is Solar white ( I saw it in your vids hun!) and Contrast..it seems like everything I thought Deep Truth would be! Like Kim K's Jimmy Kimball look..you know the vid tutorial she does with Troy Jensen on YouTube? that blue in the crease? 
Don't get me wrong, I love my DT loool but I bought it thinking it would be like that color. 
How does Solar white compare to Femme-fi btw? TIA
OMG I effing hate LUSTRES...they don't last at all...I swear my Lipglasses last longer then they do!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I want the bronzer too! I need a new contour...I'm thinking either that or that sculpt and shape pro powder....
lol at the gold shadows!! I skipped flip but goldmine is "mine" hahha


----------



## nunu (Mar 29, 2009)

Girls the Eurisotcrats were released early 2008 in Europe and selected places. In Euristocrats II the same lipsticks are going to be released but with a bunch of dazzleglasses as well. 6 new dazzleglasses are going to be released but only 2 are going to be perm from this bunch.

Swatches
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...ch-08-a-90631/

Colour Story
*Lipstick* $14.00 USD 

Naked Paris - Sheer pink brown with multi-dimensional pearlized pigments (lustre) 
Rue D' Bois - Sheer mid tone pink with multi dimensional pearlized pigments (lustre) 
Patisserie - Sheer creamy neutral pink (lustre) 
Barcelona Red - Frosty deep coral (frost) 
Costa Chic - Frosty light coral (frost) 
Milan mode - Sheer deep pink with multi dimensional pearlized pigments (lustre) 
Going Dutch - Frosty mid tone pink (frost) 
Saint Germain - Pastel pink (amplified creme) 
London Life - Sheer deep berry with multidimensional pearlized pigments (lustre) 
Ramblas Red - Blue red (amplified creme) 
Cockney - Sheer yellow red with multi dimensional pearlized pigments (lustre) 
Neon Orange - Bright clean orange (Amplified Creme) (PRO) 
Show Orchid - Vivid hot pink (Amplified Creme) (PRO) 
Full Fuchsia - Bright clean warm pink (Amplified Creme) (PRO) 
Fast Play - Medium neutral pink with plum-brown undertones (Amplified Creme) (Repromote) 
Bombshell - Soft bright rosy-pink with golden shimmer (Frost) (Repromote)


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

OMG only 3 have piqued my interest : fast play, full fuschia, ramblas red...
Sad...I was really hoping for more non lustre or frosts...sigh..and like I totally need ANOTHER red l.s lmao..Thanks for the info Nunu! My wallet likes you!
ImageShack - Image Hosting :: swatchesuh0.jpg


----------



## nunu (Mar 29, 2009)

No worries babe!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Costa chic sounds so pretty! I love frosts and lusters lol.


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

haha Lustres are alright I guess...I might even get a couple because of the gorgeus colors! 
Frosts and me...its not even gona happen hahahaa


----------



## zerin (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Ziya! The main reason me not liking the blotting powder is because of that powdery look after...it just doesn't suit me at all! =S Still...I'm trying to finish what I have left lol

Femme Fi and Solar White are completely different in texture. Femme Fi is more opaque and solar white is more sheer but with alotta gold in it. JUST MAGICAL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't like frosts either but the only one I love and can wear is Angel lipstick...it's amazing! It doesn't even look like a frost to me. I'm not a big fan of lustres either so I'm picky with them. 

Thnx for the list nunu.


----------



## Ziya (Mar 29, 2009)

my gripe with frosts is the serious drying effects, like I'm talking major mouth meltdown think dry, fuzzy and peeling...I've worn my viva glam 3 I think, maybe twice? each time I kick myself! I am an obsessive lip glosser so my pout always is super soft and smooth.... /end rant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry about that
Do you know how similar VGII is to Angel?


----------



## zerin (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_my gripe with frosts is the serious drying effects, like I'm talking major mouth meltdown think dry, fuzzy and peeling...I've worn my viva glam 3 I think, maybe twice? each time I kick myself! I am an obsessive lip glosser so my pout always is super soft and smooth.... /end rant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry about that
Do you know how similar VGII is to Angel?_

 
Angel is a very unique shade. Don't be fooled by the lightness of it...it's gorgeous when you put it on...another pretty nude pink! =) It's different then those viva glam lipsticks for sure. Kim K uses it along with Nars Turkish Delight lipgloss/Mac Underage lipgloss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I noticed you wanted to check out Fast Play lipstick (perm)...I know you're not into the twig and mocha kinda "aunty ji" colours lol..... but fast play is at the same kinda darkness level.... I have it and I can wear it but lately I've been wearing lighter colours and so I just gave it to my mom. Check out Cosmo lipstick (perm-amplified) it's a bit lighter and still pretty. Cosmo and Fast Play are both in the same family though. 

Oh yeh...Full Fuschia and Ramblas Red sounds nice too! There are too many lustres in this collection. I'm actually gonna stop buying lustres lol I agree with Ziya...lipglosses last longer than most lustres.


----------



## Ziya (Mar 30, 2009)

I will check out Angel for sure hun! I actually want to try Turkish Delight as well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I have Twig lol and I don't exactly whip it out everyday..hahha its alright..but good advice, thank you very much for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kisses! I don't have any amplified cremes yet so I will most def try Cosmo thanks for the rec, I think I am going to MAC tomorrow...or I might wait till Color Ready haha! 
I lovvvvvvveee MAC l/g they are soo pretty and they last and moisturize


----------



## Ziya (Mar 30, 2009)

PS I miggggghhtt be brave enough to do a fotd soon...sometime...eventually! 
lmao I need to grow some balls man, seriously. haha


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Ziya, i can't wait to see your fotd


----------



## IslandLover (Mar 30, 2009)

Heyy Ladies!

Wow, I was gone for one day and there were like a million posts! Awesome recs btw. I'm going to go broke because of you all!

Zerin - LOVED the look you just did on YT with Satin Toupe & Sketch. LOVE LOVE LOVE.

Ziya/Highonmac - I'm totally with you...I CANNOT pull off red or fuschia lips...

Animacani - Show us a pic of you wearing chatterbox! I wanna see!

Zerin - I spent ALL my money this weekend because of you. I got Grand Duo & Hot Planet from MAC. Got Nars Torrid blush finally (WHICH I LOVE) as well as Cargo Rome (WHICH I ALSO LOVE). Now I have to buy this Rose Romance quad to get Solar White....you're killin me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ziya - FOTD!! Just do it


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Brilliant haul IslandLover, now i need to go and get me those items!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And i agree with you, the tut zerin posted yday was amazing..i don't use my satin taupe as often as i should!


----------



## IslandLover (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Nunu! I know..I'm going to start using my satin taupe much more often now...


----------



## Ziya (Mar 30, 2009)

haha the ton of posts was my fault...I spent practically the whole day on here yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will try guys!! Feeling shy lol
I am so excited to go hauling this week...I'm getting Cargo Rome, Nars Torrid, MUFE full coverage.MAC's transparent powder and trying a whole bunch of l/s
shoot I should make a list I always forget the second I walk into a store teehhehe


----------



## nunu (Mar 30, 2009)

Girls, you are making me want to check out Cargo's blushes!!
I want stuff from MAC, NARS and now Cargo...My wallet can't take it lol


----------



## animacani (Mar 30, 2009)

aw , too bad we dont have cargo or nars here in Norway =(


----------



## zerin (Mar 30, 2009)

Islandlover - Thnx! OMG! Awww...I drained your wallet...lol but AWESOME HAUL! I'm glad you got those blushes. ENJOY! These will last you forever. lol I don't know if I will ever hit pan with any of these blushes. Only one was Mac's Other Worldly blush. 
Solar White eyeshadow is amazing...you should definitely get the quad. 

Thanks Nunu. Satin Taupe is a gorgeous eyeshadow! =) You should try to get Rome somehow...lol it's amazing. Very unique!

Ziya - Nice haul list! =)
Now...about the MUFE full coverage concealer. I know it's very pricey. You should get samples before you buy this item. For me....#12 was too dark and #10 was too light... I had to mix them to make it match. I think it's just too much to pay for both. I actually ended up returning #12 since I got both and I kept #10 and now I mix it with my Mac select coverup in NW 35. It works for me that way. I love MUFE full coverage's formula....it's super pigmented and works great as a concealer. I just wished they had more shades to match me exactly. 

What lipsticks are you checking out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh yeh! I can't wait for a FOTD from you! BE BRAVE! lol I posted mines back in 2006 first time here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mines wasn't so great though...lol I was a total NOOB.

Animacani - Awww....That sux. =( You should go on vacation where they have Nars and Cargo items...lol


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Dude. put the blot powder down. and back away slowly. 
that my friend, was my skin's worst enemy. Since December....my skin developed this weird bumpy texture, like not zits but like all my pores were textured..and I never was shiny b4 yet using BP made me shiny all the time! All I wanted was a powder to set my foundation with
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then a couple months later, just like my select sheer, it shattered in my bag...I refuse to use it lol its going B2M! Also, the MA matched me with Dark...and it made my face look dirty then and even moreso now that my tan has faded..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Ziya baby! Sadly, I came to the realiztion that MAC face products and my don't go well together. Just like you, I break out from MSFs, although I still soemtimes use Warm MSF once in a while.  But, I def can't use the Natural MSF and Blot Powders etc.   Sux.


----------



## Ziya (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Ziya baby! Sadly, I came to the realiztion that MAC face products and my don't go well together. Just like you, I break out from MSFs, although I still soemtimes use Warm MSF once in a while.  But, I def can't use the Natural MSF and Blot Powders etc.   Sux._

 
HEY! lover I was going to post today asking where Roshni has been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good to see ya!! I know eh? sucks....lets convert to MUFE ok? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 teheheehehe!
Though Select is doing just fine on my skin...I feel like I want something with a little more coverage and lasting power? I duno......me is going to try the HD foundation and concealer...I  know you use the palette so maybe I will try that and full cover..


----------



## Ziya (Mar 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Islandlover - Thnx! OMG! Awww...I drained your wallet...lol but AWESOME HAUL! I'm glad you got those blushes. ENJOY! These will last you forever. lol I don't know if I will ever hit pan with any of these blushes. Only one was Mac's Other Worldly blush. 
Solar White eyeshadow is amazing...you should definitely get the quad. 

Thanks Nunu. Satin Taupe is a gorgeous eyeshadow! =) You should try to get Rome somehow...lol it's amazing. Very unique!

Ziya - Nice haul list! =)
Now...about the MUFE full coverage concealer. I know it's very pricey. You should get samples before you buy this item. For me....#12 was too dark and #10 was too light... I had to mix them to make it match. I think it's just too much to pay for both. I actually ended up returning #12 since I got both and I kept #10 and now I mix it with my Mac select coverup in NW 35. It works for me that way. I love MUFE full coverage's formula....it's super pigmented and works great as a concealer. I just wished they had more shades to match me exactly. 

What lipsticks are you checking out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh yeh! I can't wait for a FOTD from you! BE BRAVE! lol I posted mines back in 2006 first time here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mines wasn't so great though...lol I was a total NOOB.

Animacani - Awww....That sux. =( You should go on vacation where they have Nars and Cargo items...lol_

 
Hayyy Baybeh! I went through a little obsession where I was trying my hardest to conceal the most undetectable (unless I pointed it out) hyperpigmentation on my face. I was in TEARS coz the girls at the MAC counter kept insisting there was nothing to conceal and making me feel bad. I was like, I don't care just humour me goddamnit!! so I ended up at the MUFE counter and the lady tried to sell me the #12. I cried even harder. LMAO it made that area EVEN DARKER looool. 
I think I was just pmsing and tired that day. So she gave me a sample of 10 and I think it matches quite nice. I do have coverup in nw 35 so I will use your idea to mix if I do buy it! Thank you for that tip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wana try HD foundation I just hope it doesnt brea me out.
I have a huge project due tmw and a paper on thursday so I will treat myself this week!! 
I gotta figure out my sisters camera so I can post..
Lately, I've been having problems with my e/s fading and creasing! Never been like this b4..I think ever since I got this oil based mu remover, my eyes have been getting really oily to compensate I guess...
sigh..Any eye mu remover reccs ladies? 
we dont get UDPP here so I use TFSI and/or paint pots....


----------



## shaista1985 (Mar 31, 2009)

i went to buy the new viva glam lipstick today, but the uk is soo crap man, its still not released here!!! bohoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, i was at nars, have u girls tried ALBATROSS... a gud buy u think?


----------



## Ziya (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey! OMG me too! Dirrteh Plum, is the sweetest thing, she said it will work super well on desi skin so I am uber excited me wants all the vg lipsticks and glasses...so far I have three lippies...lol 
I want to check out the Orgasm/Albatross duos at nars! I heard its absolutely gorgeus..even on WOC...god SO MUCH I need to try out..Again with the lists teehehehe!


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm of Thai and Laotian descent so I've got the whole yellow under tones going on. Unfortunately I seem to have not gotten lucky and I have a relatively light skin tone, I'm an NC20 hahhaa.

I only use bronzer to highlight my cheekbones to tell you the truth. Like contouring? I find if I use bronzer on my whole face, since I'm so light, it kind of looks like I have excessive makeup on my face :<

I've noticed that brown, smoky black, gold, pink, and purple look good on me. Blue is also nice but it has to have a bit of a darker tone like black with it, other wise it looks odd. Green is only good with other matching tones, otherwise it fades easily and you can't tell too much. 

The only time liner looks good on the bottom for me, is if I add some dark shadow on the bottom lid as well. Otherwise it looks too sharp and makes my eyes look smaller. When I add the smoky look it really opens my eyes up and it doesn't make me look so much like a gothic chick hahah.


----------



## MadMunky (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah, all this talk makes me want to go out and buy something...anything!

Any suggestions for a lip colour?  I usually stay safe and go with nudes ('Hug Me') or near-nudes but I think it's time to step it up a little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd prefer something warm toned and wearable to work...

xx


----------



## zerin (Mar 31, 2009)

Ziya - Awww....hope the concealer dilemma works out for you. I find UDPP works much better than TFSI when it comes to oily eyelids. That's just what I experienced and UDPP packaging sux since you'd have to cut it open and find a GOOD air sealed container to put it in or else it dries up. =(  Try to put more TFSI on your lid than your usual amount. 

I just use Mac and drugstore wipes when it comes to makeup removers. I use Garnier, Neutrogena and the list goes on really. I just buy whatever is on sale lol since it finishes up quickly anyways. I think Neutrogena and Mac (too expensive) are my favourite. 

shaista1985 - Nars Albatross and Mac's Vanilla pigment are VERY ALIKE! Almost the same I would say. lol It is pretty but if you're a Nars collector than it's good to have....but I wouldnt call it my favourite. Also, you can't put too much of these on your cheeks either because then you'll see some white powder showing up. (This is if your skintone is similar to mines) I say experiment with Mac's Vanilla pigment first to see if you like it and then buy Albatross. I prefer MSFs like Refined from Sugarsweet and all the other gold/peachy toned msfs. 

LILYsatig3r - Welcome! I guess you should use a light hand and not such a dense brush when you're applying bronzer. 

Madmunky - You should definitely check out the new VivaGlam VI lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's gorgeous! You can wear it to any occasion.


----------



## ambodidi (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, ladies, just to say I'm enjoying this thread. I'm Indian Bengali, NC30 and have pigmented lips. My mother always loved makeup but never really learnt how to wear it much, and I love telling her stuff now. She still looks great.
Any lip or nail shades anyone has liked recently?


----------



## nunu (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i am glad that you are enjoying this thread.


----------



## ambodidi (Apr 1, 2009)

Are there any particular under-eye concealers you ladies like? I've tried a few brands with not a whole lot of success. I'm thinking of trying the Eve Pearl Salmon Concealer or the Cle de Peau concealer.
Why do desis and desans get such awful dark circles anyway?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




You always see these male business hot shots on Indian TV with dark circles. I doubt they've even noticed them!
If any creams have worked for anyone, I'd like to know too.


----------



## jothimaya (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey there!
Awesome thread!!!!

I'm a South Indian from Singapore and an NC40. I'll be re-reading this thread again for sure to take notes of all these wonderful make-up color suggestions! It's nice to know there are so many of you here who are pretty close to my own skin-tone. What a great thread - if I may say so again.

While I am a MAC NC40, I'm also a huge fan of Laura Mercier foundations and concealers! I strongly recommend her Powder Foundation and Secret Camouflage Concealer Duo!!!! I'm a 5 for the foundation and a 4 for the concealer. The concealer has two shades and one of them has a salmon undertone which is great for those grey/green shadows under the eyes! I must add however that these products are full coverage and great for those who have discolourations/scars to hide. I also have oily/combination skin and these work great for me! 

I am planning to try out the new MAC Studio Sculpt SPF15 Foundation and the Studio Sculpt Concealer soon. MAC didn't release them in Singapore sadly so I'm hoping to try and see if I can get them online. Do any of you know what shade I should get if I'm a NC40 for the Studio Fix Fluid?

I've always loved the dark smokey eye and pale lip look. I love MAC's Feline pencil (LE sadly) and Chanel Noir eye pencil. The Chanel eye-pencil is my favourite and I must have been through at least 10 of them in the past few years. I don't just use MAC exclusively. I'm one of those who really enjoys trying out different brands, cheap or expensive. 

One cheap brand I really love is Lakme. I can't stand the skincare because I find it oily and highly perfumed but the make-up is quite good. Because it's made for Indian skin, the colours are rather pigmented.  A good base usually does the trick in making them stay on longer!

I also really love Dior and Chanel eye shadows but I feel the recent collections have been quite disappointing. The older collections didn't use to be so frosted. Oh well.....

I'm on a lookout for matte highly pigmented shadows now. I love how you can just add on glitter or a pearl powder etc to change the consistency of a matte eye-shadow. I wish they wld come up with more matte shades in the future. 

Here in Singapre, I feel that I really miss out on many wonderful make-up brands available in the US and the UK. Japanese cosmetics are quite readily available and very popular here but the shades are usually too light. And MAC is freakin' expensive!!! But because I'm such a make-up addict, it doesn't stop me!

This is my very first thread but I've been a silent "lurker" for some time now. I really look forward to learning and sharing a whole lot more with you wonderful people!

hugs!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Apr 2, 2009)

^Welcome to the thread!


----------



## IslandLover (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Jothimaya! Welcome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to hear all you have to share! I've never tried Laura Mercier foundation and I might just have to pick up a sample now....

Hope you're enjoying reading through the thread. I was a "secret lurker" as well for a long time and I learned a lot. But contributing is that much more fun


----------



## jothimaya (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you so much nunu and IslandLover! Need to find myself a picture for my avatar right now!!!!


----------



## highonmac (Apr 2, 2009)

whoa ladies, I have been gone for a like a day or so and you all raided the thread hehe. Okay let me see if I can catch up....hmm...to much im a lazy lol. 

Zerin - you must try nars matte velvet lip pencil in sex machine. its the prettiest pinkie colour. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ziya - I know im like uber late, but do the FOTD. I would love to see your sexay sexay face hehe

I just purchased orgasm blush the other day and I really like it. Next I am getting sin, lovejoy, deepthroat, luster...and more what else do you think I should get guys? I noticed I drifted a bit from MAC and into NARS, but jsut for the blushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh and the rose romance quad is a must to. I missed  out on solar white and I regret it so its exciting to see them repromote it. [email protected]


----------



## highonmac (Apr 2, 2009)

jothimaya- WELCOME! BTW I heard good things about laura mercier's foundation primer, have you tried it!


----------



## nunu (Apr 2, 2009)

highonmac: NARS has the best blushers ever..so worth the $$$$


----------



## highonmac (Apr 2, 2009)

nunu - yes they are hehe i already have 5 and 2 coming in the mail, but i want more! heheh


----------



## nunu (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, they are addictive!

Enjoy


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG I go away for a few days and this is what happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_ Right now I am dying for Color Ready lipsticks, do you guys think they will flatter my nc 43 skin? I'm trying to get into brights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Get Impassioned!

Also Chatterbox, Girl About Town, Chatterbox, Immodest, Chatterbox, Vegas Volt, Pink Nouveau and Chatterbox!

Lipliners you need are Cranapple and Magenta!

To ease your way into the brights go for lip glosses first so you get to see a pop of sheer colour.  and then splurge on lipsticks - so give the following a try:  Pink Poodle, Lychee Luxe and Venetian.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Ziya - I actually have Impassioned lipstick and have similar colours like Show Orchid lipstick as well. I love bright lipsticks!!! lol Impassioned is super bright and opaque....lol so neon and so BOLD! It really does suit NC 43 skintones but it really depends on you about pulling it off...if you're up for it...then go ahead and try it! Don't be scared!

My favourite bright lipstick is Gladiola lipstick but that was LE from the Dame Edna collection. It's this gorgeous fuschia magenta pink matte colour. Maybe similar to girl about town.....I also love using magenta lipliner with Pink Nouveau lipstick...looks HOT!=) _

 
My kinda girl... two of the hottest ls's ever!  Gladiola is one sexyMF and Impassioned is even scrummy.  

Pink Nouveau is soooooo cute but needs a lot of work to make it rock, it can look a little pasty on anything over nc30/35 so work it with  a liner and perhaps under Pink Plaid matte ls.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I want to try Pink Nouveau, Impassioned, Snow Orchid,Chatterbox, Immodest and Rebel.
TIA!_

 
Do it!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Do you know how similar VGII is to Angel?_

 
Not at all.  Angel is baby pink and VGII is baby beige-y

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_PS I miggggghhtt be brave enough to do a fotd soon...sometime...eventually! 
lmao I need to grow some balls man, seriously. haha_

 





  you so have to.... pretty pls?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandLover* 

 
_Zerin - LOVED the look you just did on YT with Satin Toupe & Sketch. LOVE LOVE LOVE.

Ziya/Highonmac - I'm totally with you...I CANNOT pull off red or fuschia lips...
_

 
I really need to check out Zerin on YT!  Mission for the weekend! 

Anyone call pull off bright lips, just try glossing it at first or a bit of TLC over a bright lipliner so it isnt so opaque?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jothimaya* 

 
_While I am a MAC NC40, I'm also a huge fan of Laura Mercier foundations and concealers! I strongly recommend her Powder Foundation and Secret Camouflage Concealer Duo!!!! I'm a 5 for the foundation and a 4 for the concealer. The concealer has two shades and one of them has a salmon undertone which is great for those grey/green shadows under the eyes! I must add however that these products are full coverage and great for those who have discolourations/scars to hide. I also have oily/combination skin and these work great for me! 

I am planning to try out the new MAC Studio Sculpt SPF15 Foundation and the Studio Sculpt Concealer soon. MAC didn't release them in Singapore sadly so I'm hoping to try and see if I can get them online. Do any of you know what shade I should get if I'm a NC40 for the Studio Fix Fluid?
_

 
Welcome girl!  I'm also NC40!  try out Studio sculpt in nc40 too but you may be able to go one down on the concealer.  But pls try before you buy.  

I have tried the LM concealers and agree they are good but I kinda just used the one shade in the duo and not the other so didnt buy again.  Her mineral loose powder is AMAZING as are some of her lipsticks (try Rose and Pink Champagne) and I cant live without the Secret Brightening powder.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_jothimaya- WELCOME! BTW I heard good things about laura mercier's foundation primer, have you tried it!_

 
Yes, it was OK.  Try and get a sample before you buy and also try MACs which I think is pretty good too.


----------



## nunu (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh god, i am definatelly adding Chatterbox lipstick, lol.

Missed ya girl


----------



## highonmac (Apr 3, 2009)

oh wow dirty plum hehe, I am also adding chatterbox to the list


----------



## highonmac (Apr 3, 2009)

Dirtyplum - what are some bright but not so bright lol colours i can wear (nc45) so i can kind of work into brighters later on


----------



## highonmac (Apr 3, 2009)

dirtplum - i have tried the mac one and the smashbox which made be break out a little and very oily in the tzone whats a goood primer guys?


----------



## IslandLover (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha WOW DirtyPlum! Yea...I'll be adding chatterbox to my list too...

HighOnMac - which primer did you try from MAC? I tried Smashbox's photofinish and it also broke me out. I tried the regular prep+prime from MAC and wasn't impressed but I tried the Prep+Prime with SPF 50 and WOW. My HG primer. I bought a back-up when I saw it cheaper at a CCO. I am VERY VERY oily in my T-zone and nothing combates the oil like the p&p + spf 50.

I also recently tried Mac's matte gel (similar consistency to photofinish) and I really like it a lot so far. I use it mainly when I'm wearing my Studio Fix powder. It gives a really good smooth canvas for my make-up, prevents the oilies, and lasts all day. Not to mention it's half the price of photofinish & it doesn't cause me to break out. I really like it a lot 

So I'd try Mac's Prep+Prime with SPF 50 and/or Mac's Matte Gel.


----------



## IslandLover (Apr 3, 2009)

Oooh also....I hear Smashbox's Photofinish primer in LIGHT is supposed to be better for those with sensitive skin or those who are prone to break outs. I haven't tried it yet though but maybe you could get a sample if you wanted...


----------



## zerin (Apr 3, 2009)

DirtyPlum - WELCOME BACK! WE MISSED YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ambodidi - Welcome to the thread! Kemon Acho? I'm bengali too! lol It sux we desis get such dark undereye circles...but that's ok. Concealers are our friends. lol I never tried any Eve Pearl products...seems too expensive. I use Mac and MakeupForever now. 

jothimaya - Welcome to the thread! I love your name. Jothi Maya...so PRETTY! I don't know if you guys have MakeupForever products there but they make the best matte eyeshadows ever. It's VERY pigmented! (expensive too) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




highonmac - I'll check out the Nars matte velvet lip pencil thnx but I dont know if I'll ever buy it...maybe someday lol...for now I'm becoming a Nars blush collector haha...slowly collecting them...

Try MUFE primer in yellow. Get a sample from Sephora! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's expensive though I don't think I'll buy it again. I think I'll try a philosphy primer when I'm done.  I agree with IslandLover, I'm using a small tube (15ml) of Smashbox light primer and it's really good. 

IslandLover - I also hated the normal mac prep+prime I bought it 2 yrs ago and I eventually b2med it. I didn't try the new one yet. I'll try the Mac Matte Gel too.


----------



## Glitterati (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies, been lurking for a while and have posted a few times and thought I would add some input:

Concealers-tried everything under the sun, MUFE pallete, with the salmon color and 3 other shades, did not do it for me plus very expensive.  I am currently using Mac Studio Finish in Nw30, they gave me Nw35 and it was too orange.  I am still on the quest for the perfect concealer.

Lipsticks-I bought Hug Me and at first I didn't like it as I felt it did not show on me, after getting better lighting in my bathroom i love it and wear it almost every day.  My favorites are Verve, Hug me, VG5 and Midimauve, I bought delish but it's a bit frosty.  I have not got into the lipglass craze yet, I have a dazzleglass but it's a bit sticky. What would be a good start for Lipglass or gloss?

Primer-I originally bough Smashbox but had to return it after I broke out.  

MSF-I have petticoat and love it and sometimes wear it as a light blush.  Would like to try Refined, is this a gold, would love to get my hands on warmed but it LE.


----------



## highonmac (Apr 3, 2009)

glitterati- hi! I have tried the mufe pallette as well and the salmon colour also doesn't do much, but the other colours are quite nice. 

zerin - lol haha yah, it is sort of expensive. I just totally thought of you when i wore it the other day. I am slowly building my collection as well hehe O__O its breaking my wallet but I DON"T CARE!

islandlover - hmm the matifying thingie sounds really cool. Is that pro item though? 

Guys how are you all doing and what do you think about the colour story collection comming out and those 6 MSFS and 6 BLUSHES!!!!!


----------



## zerin (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm really excited about the Colour Craft collection! I know I can't have them all lol...but gotta start saving up!!! =D I want one item of everything at least. (eyeshadow, lipgloss, blushes, msfs) Hope they have pics up soon...


----------



## Belini (Apr 4, 2009)

hey guys, does anyone experience this? everytime i go out without eyeliner on let it be on top of the eye or in the waterline i get asked if i am sick or that i look tired?! I couldnt find my liner yesterday while getting ready for work so i just said stuff it and i swear i had 4 people ask me if i was sick or asked me if i was hungover! LOL


----------



## Ziya (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_dirtplum - i have tried the mac one and the smashbox which made be break out a little and very oily in the tzone whats a goood primer guys?_

 
I think Gosh  makes a really good one..also, CoverFX...
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandLover* 

 
_Oooh also....I hear Smashbox's Photofinish primer in LIGHT is supposed to be better for those with sensitive skin or those who are prone to break outs. I haven't tried it yet though but maybe you could get a sample if you wanted..._

 
I tried both...lmao my skin... DIED.. it was horrible. I say try it anyway, but seriously, stop using it at the first sign of trouble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_hey guys, does anyone experience this? everytime i go out without eyeliner on let it be on top of the eye or in the waterline i get asked if i am sick or that i look tired?! I couldnt find my liner yesterday while getting ready for work so i just said stuff it and i swear i had 4 people ask me if i was sick or asked me if i was hungover! LOL_

 
I feel your pain! I wear a full face of makeup every weekday plus when I go out on weekends...so when I do anything differently people always notice and comment!!
For instance, I've been trying to go lighter on the eye makeup lately, to give it more of a day look..So I skipped my daily dose of thin black eyeliner; first I slowly phased out the waterline and then now the top liner...and people are like oh..your eyes look...different...:S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jeezus...tehehhe!


----------



## Ziya (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_OMG I go away for a few days and this is what happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Get Impassioned!

Also Chatterbox, Girl About Town, Chatterbox, Immodest, Chatterbox, Vegas Volt, Pink Nouveau and Chatterbox!

Lipliners you need are Cranapple and Magenta!

To ease your way into the brights go for lip glosses first so you get to see a pop of sheer colour.  and then splurge on lipsticks - so give the following a try:  Pink Poodle, Lychee Luxe and Venetian.




My kinda girl... two of the hottest ls's ever!  Gladiola is one sexyMF and Impassioned is even scrummy.  

Pink Nouveau is soooooo cute but needs a lot of work to make it rock, it can look a little pasty on anything over nc30/35 so work it with  a liner and perhaps under Pink Plaid matte ls.



Do it!!!



Not at all.  Angel is baby pink and VGII is baby beige-y








  you so have to.... pretty pls?



I really need to check out Zerin on YT!  Mission for the weekend! 

Anyone call pull off bright lips, just try glossing it at first or a bit of TLC over a bright lipliner so it isnt so opaque?


Welcome girl!  I'm also NC40!  try out Studio sculpt in nc40 too but you may be able to go one down on the concealer.  But pls try before you buy.  

I have tried the LM concealers and agree they are good but I kinda just used the one shade in the duo and not the other so didnt buy again.  Her mineral loose powder is AMAZING as are some of her lipsticks (try Rose and Pink Champagne) and I cant live without the Secret Brightening powder.



Yes, it was OK.  Try and get a sample before you buy and also try MACs which I think is pretty good too._

 
LOL I LOVE YOU DP!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try those guys for sure thank you for your wonderful reccs as always! i really wish MAC MA's would actually rec stuff for me at the store :S 





so excited...


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Oh god, i am definatelly adding Chatterbox lipstick, lol.
Missed ya girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





  Hope ur well!

Chatterbox is like a real Barbie pink colour on our skintones, on some tones (nc42plus) it may look quite bold so I would suggest apply two coats and then blot with tissue.  Then once you are more confident with bolds go full on with with 3 layers and smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Dirtyplum - what are some bright but not so bright lol colours i can wear (nc45) so i can kind of work into brighters later on_

 
Lovelorn
Intimidate slimshine
Crosswires
Barcelona Red
Fanfare
Ravishing

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_dirtplum - i have tried the mac one and the smashbox which made be break out a little and very oily in the tzone whats a goood primer guys?_

 
Alot of ppl tend to like the Chanel one but I didnt think it was amazing and actually preferred MACs.  I wanna try Nars one next...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_hey guys, does anyone experience this? everytime i go out without eyeliner on let it be on top of the eye or in the waterline i get asked if i am sick or that i look tired?!_

 
I get told I look younger... someone thought I was 19 (I'm 26 lol)!

I HATE being told I look tired, ugh.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_LOL I LOVE YOU DP!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i really wish MAC MA's would actually rec stuff for me at the store ..._

 
Do you have a MA that you like and is helpful at your store?

Do any of you guys have any desis at your local MAC?


Finally... I bought Nars Gina blush yday (like it, its like a deeper versions of Peaches.  I like it with Luster on top).  I also bought Nars oil free foundation in St Tropez.  Perfect match and light texture, good cverage foundation but pricey! It reminds me of MUFE HD.

I also bought Grape pigment and the new skincare from MAC.  Amazing.

BUT GUYS..... I AM IN LOVE with the VG SE lipstick.  Like really IN LOVE.  It goes everywhere with me and got two compliments within me wearing it for half an hour (not whilst working).  GO BUY TONS OF IT!


----------



## nunu (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations DP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wair to try the new VG SE lipstick


----------



## zerin (Apr 4, 2009)

I love the new Vivaglam lippie as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SO PRETTY!

I have a desi brown MA  named Aaliya at a Mac counter and I made her do my makeup about 1-2weeks ago. She did a great job. She was the one who told me to get Other Worldly blush and Gladiola lol...and those are my HG items and I even got backups of these.


----------



## Ziya (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_




Do you have a MA that you like and is helpful at your store?

Do any of you guys have any desis at your local MAC?

BUT GUYS..... I AM IN LOVE with the VG SE lipstick.  Like really IN LOVE.  It goes everywhere with me and got two compliments within me wearing it for half an hour (not whilst working).  GO BUY TONS OF IT!_

 
I have an MA named Karen at the MAC freestanding in Metrotown. I've known her for yearssss she's actually took  my MAC v-card  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought my first products from her. I usually make my trips on random days so I dont always get to see her..she is really good and does try to match products to desi skin tones..but nobody does it like you DP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bahhahahaa!
 I am so excited for the new lipstick!! I want all the VG products ever, seriiously... refer to OCD aobut collecting things that look alike


----------



## Ziya (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG I cannot wait for the Canadian Makeup Show tomorrow!!! Seriously, just thinking about it is giving me a major lady boner




I will try to post some pics of me and the lovely ms. Blindpassion for your viewing (perverted) pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and MY HAULS!! Im going to take 200 cash.. mr. man said no more than that LOL but he doesn't I'm taking my interac


----------



## zerin (Apr 4, 2009)

I heard about these shows awhile back. Did you check online about which stalls maybe there? I checked couple of weeks ago even though I'm quite far from there..lol...there was one inToronto a while back but I never bothered going. It's $30 per ticket....let us know if it's worth it. I know it must be really exciting!! I  might go next time they have it in Toronto. 

Eve pearl will be there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Her makeup is too expensive...I would never buy it though...lol

Lollipop from Youtube bought herself a Mac pro discount card from there...I don't know how but I heard from someone.


----------



## Ziya (Apr 4, 2009)

MAC, MUFE, Eve Pearl...and tons more lool
a pro card? is she a pro? wow...I wish I could get one..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will keep you guys posted


----------



## Glitterati (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Zerin, or anyone else who wants to jump in.  

I am going to a wedding in a couple of weeks and looking for suggestions.  I am wearing a black with gold embroidery outfit and was wondering what eyeshadow and makeup combo I should wear. I'm not sure if I should wear a gold look or something with color.

I notice that you (Zerin) wear the blunt blush alot, is that perm or LE?  

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Ziya (Apr 5, 2009)

blunt is a perm....I would maybe use tan pigment on the lid with carbon blended in the crease..melon on inner lid and naked in tear duct and hilight...smudge carbon on lash line and wing e/l lil bit of deep truth on lower lash line..not too matchy, gold but stunnin nonetheless...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 5, 2009)

have any of you tried the eve pearl products - more specifically the salmon concelaors nd the hd foundation? 

i am from uk and just cant access them here at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i am loving what i see from enkores videos of eve pearl, is it better than mac etc?


----------



## Glitterati (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Ziya, I don't have melon or tan pigment, within that color spectrum I have goldmine, amber lights, expensive pink could I sub one of those.  I would not mind buying one or two more shadows! Thanks! Let us know how the show went.


----------



## IslandLover (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea Ziya - let us know how the show goes and if you're able to get a Pro card - that would be awesome!

And DP - I bought Viva Glam VI Special Edition lippie today and I LOVE IT! Thanks for the recc!


----------



## zerin (Apr 6, 2009)

Glitterati - That's a combo's pretty. You can always sub goldmine or amberlights for melon for that kind of look. Another look is similar to a tutorial I have done called Neutral Gold Party Look. Since you dont have melon...apply goldmine on 2/3 of lid then amberlights on outter lid and sheerly apply a rusty colour like cranberry right above the crease. Then darken the crease with a brown and you can make it more dark with black too. I like using gold sheen highlights. Try Vanilla pigment or a shade that is similar. You can us MSFs to highlight the inner eye corners too's a


----------



## srank (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi girls - I am new to Spektra and have just fallen in love again with MAC.   This is simply an awesome thread!

*Dirty Plum* - How different is the VG VI (which i already own) to the VG IV SE??

Cheers,
K.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ VG SE is more pink/plummy.  All  VG lipsticks are dissimilar...


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 7, 2009)

My ladies!

How are you all? I hope good.

I want to venture out to other name brands for blushes. I have Nars Orgasam and Lovejoy. 

I want to try LORAC in PINK. Please any reviews on this ASAP??? I want to get it like today as I have a date tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thankssss oh and I must try the Viva Special Edition too.


----------



## zerin (Apr 7, 2009)

OoOOo HOT DATE!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So exciting! lol

I tried lorac eyeshadows and they're pretty good. I never tried their blushes but I'm sure it's not so bad. Check out Nars Desire / Mata Hari blush. I <3! It's a true pink!

The new vivaglam lippie is LOVE! YOU MUST GET IT!!!


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 7, 2009)

^ Thanks babes!

I have a few Nars blushes and I find they are too shimmery, for me anyway.  I heard Lorac is good for sensitive skin, as I have


----------



## IslandLover (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey ndn-ista,

I have some Lorac shadows as well and I really like them. They're creamy and long lasting so I'm sure the blush will be nice as well. Some of the Nars blushes can be shimmery but a lot of them are also matte in case you do end up looking.

Hope the date goes well tonight


----------



## zerin (Apr 7, 2009)

Nars Desire blush is a pure matte but then again if you think Lorac will suit your sensitive skin better than you should try that out.


----------



## IslandLover (Apr 7, 2009)

I LOVE Desire!


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 7, 2009)

woohoo! thanks guys! yeah the date better go well, as I am actually preparing myself for it!!!


----------



## IslandLover (Apr 7, 2009)

Aww I'm sure it will go great! Let us know which blush you chose 

Have fun


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 7, 2009)

do you girls think it would be a good idea to buy a back up of the VIVA GLAM special edition lipstick?


----------



## zerin (Apr 7, 2009)

Shaista - If you REALLY REALLY REALLY like it...then get a backup! I felt so attached to my Gladiola lipstick  that I bought a backup too.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 8, 2009)

I did consider a backup but have never finished a lipstick...


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 8, 2009)

zerin -  aah, dont remind me of gladiola, i never even got one of them...was scared it too bright, but since seeing it for the first time, i love it now!!!


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 8, 2009)

any of you tried the MAC Iridescent loose powders, its on the specktra blg today and they look really good.. do they give a good glow?


----------



## mac4less (Apr 8, 2009)

*Nude lip shade for nc 42*

can anyone suggest a nude lipstick for my skin tone..which is nc42
i've tried so many colors..none of them turn out right...
can't figure out which one will work for me...

any suggestions...pretty pleasee......


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Nude lip shade for nc 42*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac4less* 

 
_can anyone suggest a nude lipstick for my skin tone..which is nc42
i've tried so many colors..none of them turn out right...
can't figure out which one will work for me...

any suggestions...pretty pleasee......_

 

the new viva glam special edition lipstick is really nice, tr it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you dont like the pinks and want a different kind of nude try TWIG, which is a good one 2


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Nude lip shade for nc 42*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac4less* 

 
_can anyone suggest a nude lipstick for my skin tone..which is nc42
i've tried so many colors..none of them turn out right...
can't figure out which one will work for me...

any suggestions...pretty pleasee......_

 
look at page five and also search the thread, there are a few posts detailing good lip recs for desis.

good luck...


----------



## trulyobsessed (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi girls! I love this thread! So i just got the Viva Glam VI se lipstick, what lip gloss would you recommend to go with it? I like the lipstick color but im not sure if its too bright pink for me....so i want to tone it down a bit.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ ample pink or lust can help tone it done... and are also must-haves in your MU bag too.


----------



## mac4less (Apr 9, 2009)

so another question....im nc42 i think...and i wanted to know for everyday use which shade of blush would go well with my skintone...  Im not a blush-wearer (if thats even a word) because I don't want to end up looking like a clown..(no offence to anyone) so would really like some recs for that as well... peace out!


----------



## nunu (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac4less* 

 
_so another question....im nc42 i think...and i wanted to know for everyday use which shade of blush would go well with my skintone... Im not a blush-wearer (if thats even a word) because I don't want to end up looking like a clown..(no offence to anyone) so would really like some recs for that as well... peace out!_

 
There are lots of reccomendations in this thread and in the Reccomendation sub forum, do a search and you'll find your answers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/b...sh-nc42-50414/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/w...nc-42-a-91761/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/blushes-80939/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/b...c42-ggg-59139/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/b...-please-47883/


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 9, 2009)

any of you tried the MAC Iridescent loose powders, its on the specktra blg today and they look really good.. do they give a good glow?


----------



## highonmac (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey ladies, no long time no talkie. Guess what i picked up 4 more nars blushes! AHHHHHH crazy me. I choose cactus flower, lovejoy, sin and deepthroat. Ladies, please check out cactus flower. Its a cream blush but it is soooo gorg.


----------



## IslandLover (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh man....I've always wanted to try cream blushes but I'm so scared! I have really uneven skin & HUGE pores...I don't think it will blend well or have good staying power on my oily skin.....

But I am going to Sephora today....and I will probably check it out haha 

On a separate note, have any of you tried Lavender Whip? It came out with the cremesheens. Does it work on Desi skin? I'm NC42 and I really want to branch out to colors but ima scareddd.........


----------



## nunu (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_any of you tried the MAC Iridescent loose powders, its on the specktra blg today and they look really good.. do they give a good glow?_

 
i have the golden bronze and i friggin love it!!!! It's total gorgeousness, GET IT!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








this thread is the reason i bought it


----------



## nunu (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Hey ladies, no long time no talkie. Guess what i picked up 4 more nars blushes! AHHHHHH crazy me. I choose cactus flower, lovejoy, sin and deepthroat. Ladies, please check out cactus flower. Its a cream blush but it is soooo gorg._

 
Welcome back! I love nars blushes, so far i only have outlaw, orgasm and super orgasm!! I really need to get me some other ones.


----------



## nunu (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandLover* 

 
_Oh man....I've always wanted to try cream blushes but I'm so scared! I have really uneven skin & HUGE pores...I don't think it will blend well or have good staying power on my oily skin.....

But I am going to Sephora today....and I will probably check it out haha 

On a separate note, have any of you tried Lavender Whip? It came out with the cremesheens. Does it work on Desi skin? I'm NC42 and I really want to branch out to colors but ima scareddd........._

 
Posey, blossoming, lilicnet and sweet william are my favourite creme blushes from MAC.
I haven't tried LW, i hate purple on my lips.


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i have the golden bronze and i friggin love it!!!! It's total gorgeousness, GET IT!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







this thread is the reason i bought it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks for your reply.  

how do you normally use the powder to get the best effect?

you reckon the bronzy gold one better that the silvery one?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Hey ladies, no long time no talkie. Guess what i picked up 4 more nars blushes! AHHHHHH crazy me. I choose cactus flower, lovejoy, sin and deepthroat. Ladies, please check out cactus flower. Its a cream blush but it is soooo gorg._

 
Your Nars posts keep making me wanna buy more of it too!  I have a silly amount of MAC blushers and Nars Deep Throat, Gina, Orgasm, Luster (Laguna bronzer and Albatross HL) and really cant justify any more.

I did have Sin and Angelika but sold them cos they werent exciting me.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandLover* 

 
_On a separate note, have any of you tried Lavender Whip? It came out with the cremesheens. Does it work on Desi skin? I'm NC42 and I really want to branch out to colors but ima scareddd........._

 
Unfortunately I didnt get to try this.  It sold out so quick and the tester we had at work was too skanky looking by the time I got my hands on it, that I didnt even swatch it.  I think it will look great tho so def try it out! I cant wait to buy it...


----------



## nunu (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_thanks for your reply. 

how do you normally use the powder to get the best effect?

you reckon the bronzy gold one better that the silvery one?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Abhayah15* 

 
_no its way too concentrated to put all over your face...i use it more like a highlight*...i use a small blush brush or a buffer brush and put a TINY bit on the lid and tap it on my cheeks and blend it up the sides towards my temples...also put a small bit on your nose and blend it towards your cheeks*...sometimes i put some on my jawline too which defines it more but i mostly put it on my cheeks and nose!...cant live without it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's exactly how i used it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Tap a bit on the lid, get my 182 kabuki brush and buff it on top of my blush to highlight my cheeks, nose and temples.
I have worn it all last summer, love it


----------



## zerin (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandLover* 

 
_Oh man....I've always wanted to try cream blushes but I'm so scared! I have really uneven skin & HUGE pores...I don't think it will blend well or have good staying power on my oily skin.....

But I am going to Sephora today....and I will probably check it out haha 

On a separate note, have any of you tried Lavender Whip? It came out with the cremesheens. Does it work on Desi skin? I'm NC42 and I really want to branch out to colors but ima scareddd........._

 
I absolutely love Lavender Whip lipstick! It's very creamy and you can apply it once and build up on the intensity of it. You can use a sheer pink lipgloss to tone it down on top. It's amazing! I LOVE IT and wouldn't mind getting a backup of it. I regret not buying fashion mews either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OH yeh...so I made a major Dazzleglass haul and I got 6 of them in total (4 as B2M). 

I suggest not getting Stop!Look! DG because it hardly has any colour pigmentation at all. ( I know other DGs generally are all sheer but this pink DG really sux) All the other pinks are gorgeous like Extra Amps or Steppin' Out. I didn't get Funtabulous  this time but  I will get it very soon since it's such a pretty pinkish purple colour. Very Intense! I'm glad some of them are now permanent so I can slowly get them.


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Nude lip shade for nc 42*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac4less* 

 
_can anyone suggest a nude lipstick for my skin tone..which is nc42
i've tried so many colors..none of them turn out right...
can't figure out which one will work for me...

any suggestions...pretty pleasee......_

 
I seriously LOVE Myth Lipstick and Chai Lipglass. Its a little greyish, but I loveee it. Gives me the perfect Nude shiny lips!!!!


----------



## IslandLover (Apr 10, 2009)

Highonmac - I totally understand the Nars blush obsession...I have 7 now...just picked up Gilda

Zerin - I ordered Lavender Whip from the pro-store yesterday! And I checked out the Dazzleglasses today...I may B2M for some of them but I honestly really wasn't that impressed. They look so good in the bottles but on my freaking red lips, they have no color - just sparkle. And I look like I'm 12 with glittery lips.

Mac4Less - I agree with ndn-ista that Myth is a good nude...but for me sometimes it can be a little too nude and washes my face out...I do love Angel by Mac though. It's similar to Myth but with more pink undertones

Ndn-ista - Did you end up getting that blush from Lorac?

Andd......I know I'm so behind on this but the Mac near my work actually has a lot of Hello Kitty & other lines still available. So I picked up another Pink Fish tinted lip conditioner (LOVE IT) and I got Cutester lipstick.....ANDDDDDDDD.....THEY HAD SO CEYLON MSF! I couldn't believe it. Both are sold out at the 2 Mac stores near where I live! I was trying on Refined MSF and it didn't show up on my skin and the MA just pulled So Ceylon out of nowhere. I was looking for that for months and didn't even think to check at the Mac near where I work....

Just so happy


----------



## nunu (Apr 11, 2009)

Islandlover i am so glad you got So Ceylon! It's a gorgeous msf


----------



## nunu (Apr 11, 2009)

Here are some swatches of NARS Laguna, Golden Bronze Irridecent Loose Powder, Global Glow, So Ceylon and Brunette MSF's.





Left to Right:
Laguna, So Ceylon, Brunette,Global Glow, Golden Bronze (bottom)





Close up of Laguna (left) and Golden Bronze (right)





Swatch of Laguna (left) and Golden Bronze (right) daylight without flash





Swatch of Laguna (top) and Golden Bronze (bottom) with flash

Swatches of: So ceylon, laguna, brunette, global glow and golden bronze.

Daylight: Top to bottom: So Ceylon, laguna. brunette, global glow and golden bronze





Flash: 





NARS Blushes:
(Left to right) Outlaw, Orgasm and Super Orgasm
















I hope that you might find this helpful


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 11, 2009)

thank u so much nunu - for the swatches, they are soo helpful.. golden bronze is lovely - i wana get the silver dusk iridescent powder as well, what u think? or is it too metallic?


----------



## nunu (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_thank u so much nunu - for the swatches, they are soo helpful.. golden bronze is lovely - i wana get the silver dusk iridescent powder as well, what u think? or is it too metallic?_

 
No worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have Silver Dusk so i am not sure of how it looks on our skintone...sowwy! Bur I prefer warmer colours though because Silver Dusk does look matalic. I've always wanted to try it out but i always forget lol.


----------



## highonmac (Apr 11, 2009)

ohoh nunu awesome swatches now I have to gets NARS super orgasm and laguna bronzer eek!


----------



## Fashionista9989 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Girlies!

I'm Persian/Pakistani mix and can't live without eyeliner!  haha typical for desis, right? I'm currently a NW30/NW25 (in MAC concealer).


----------



## Ziya (Apr 11, 2009)

Heyyyy ladies! sorry for the delay, I've been dying from exams and finals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  WARNING: long ass post ahead!!

So, show was AWESOME! I met up with the lovely BlindPassion aka Alexa she was super fun and really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 none of my friends are into makeup at all so it was great to have someone to get all excited about makeup with!
At the show, we listened to the amazing Kevin James Bennet, a mua for soap opera's and now the product development dude for MUFE. 

His focus was on creating lasting makeup on clients, it  was such a fabulous lecture, I learned soo much! I wish I had taken notes though...as I remember, I will definitely post..

The stalls were a little dissapointing though, MAC only had a tiny table of stuff with like chromalines, airbrush, and apparently lip erase... We didn't even look at their stuff, thats how bad it was.
MUFE on the other hand, had practically their entire line! The MU at the show was all 30% off so Alexa hauled a 5 full size HD foundation set for her kit and  a flash color pallette.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me hauled big time too!! I got Extreme Full Cover Concealer which I LOVE!! its seriously AMAZING..! The lady matched me wrong though..I wanted 10 (golden beige) but she insisted I get 8 which darker than 10 but lighter than 12...T
The only problem is that its cool toned, which I did not see until I got home.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also picked up the Flash Color palette which can be used as a blush, contour, e/s, lip color etc. its soo versatile...I haven't used mine yet. but it was used on me during a demo and OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mixing the colors and stuff is really fun!
I also got the Stila Kajal pencil! its the brown girl in me lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how many more black e/l do I need?
 I love that too btw..yes, its a little smudgey on a hot or long day, but the color payoff and smooth glide and long lastingness makes me reach for it EVERYDAY....
After the show, Alexa and I hit up MAC Pro on Robson! It was awesome, I got the brightest l/s I could get my hands on.
Thank you soooooooo guys soo much!  I send you all long distance love
I bought Cranapple l/l ( omg where has this been all my life, desi girl must have)
Magenta l/l (hot damn, layering it under different colored l/s and l/g)
Show Orchid, Vegas Volt, Chatterbox, and VGIVse (LOVER)

I also got Ben Nye Creme Cheek Rouge from HollyNorth, this creme blushes were like 4 bucks, and they last alll day long. I have natural which is skin colored and I use it under my powder blushes. I also bought Sandy Rose, which is INSTANT HG material...haven't touched a different blush since...Highly recommend. 

I will try to get pics so I can swatch stuff and post those darn FOTD's! lmao thanks guys for the reccs and moral support 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 sorry for the novel, its been A WEEK since I posted here..


----------



## Ziya (Apr 11, 2009)

Wasn't able to get a pro card lol and thank you soo much for the swatches Nunu


----------



## Ziya (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Nude lip shade for nc 42*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_thank u so much nunu - for the swatches, they are soo helpful.. golden bronze is lovely - i wana get the silver dusk iridescent powder as well, what u think? or is it too metallic?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_thanks for your reply.  

how do you normally use the powder to get the best effect?

you reckon the bronzy gold one better that the silvery one?_

 
 I love my golden bronze...I think you'd have to be really fair to pull of the silver one..or have cool undertones...imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trulyobsessed* 

 
_Hi girls! I love this thread! So i just got the Viva Glam VI se lipstick, what lip gloss would you recommend to go with it? I like the lipstick color but im not sure if its too bright pink for me....so i want to tone it down a bit._

 
I love my VG VI se with a coat of Instant Gold luster glass...I am in love with this l/g lmao I wear it over EVERYTHING... you need to try it, 
honestly
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks for the recommendations DP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can't wair to try the new VG SE lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nunu, this lipstick is bananas...get on the bandwagon already lmao I can see you rocking it in my head, with a neutral look on those gorgeous eyes...
tehehee!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_do you girls think it would be a good idea to buy a back up of the VIVA GLAM special edition lipstick?_

 
I am actually thinking about this too...I neevvverr buy back ups coz I feel MAC always comes out with something better...but I might have too..for this l/s, soft and slow l/g and pink grapefruit l/g what do you guys think?
I just get sick of finding shit that works with my complexion and then trying to find dupes of it later, once its gone.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_any of you tried the MAC Iridescent loose powders, its on the specktra blg today and they look really good.. do they give a good glow?_

 
Big thumbs up on these, from me! Love the golden bronze.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac4less* 

 
_can anyone suggest a nude lipstick for my skin tone..which is nc42
i've tried so many colors..none of them turn out right...
can't figure out which one will work for me...

any suggestions...pretty pleasee......_

 
My hg nude right now is spice l/l  lightly outlining the lips, with Cherish l/s and Instant Gold l/g. You can even omit the l/l...I am an NC 40/2/3 and its perfect! You can also try Freckletone l/s with some prep+prime and l/l underneath for staying power, as it is a lustre.


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2009)

Ziya, i am so glad tha you had a great time!!! Sounds like so much fun!

Oh and i will get the viva glam lippie once it's launched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any one here bought any of the prep and prime stuff from colour ready? any thoughts?


----------



## Ziya (Apr 12, 2009)

I want the line filler and the finishing powder! I think I am going to try this today, when I go check out the dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 letcha guys know if I get anything...


----------



## Ziya (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fashionista9989* 

 
_Hey Girlies!

I'm Persian/Pakistani mix and can't live without eyeliner!  haha typical for desis, right? I'm currently a NW30/NW25 (in MAC concealer)._

 





 haha another eyeliner addict ladies....haul her in!


----------



## zerin (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey Ziya! I'm glad you had a great time. So would you say it was worth the $30ticket entrance price? lol I'm thinking of going next time when it's in my town. Do you have to have the intention of spending like $200+ for this show?....if I wanted to go?


----------



## Ziya (Apr 12, 2009)

I felt it was worth it...the guest speakers and demo's were AMAZING...not to mention the discount and the convenience of having all the vendors there. Lots of products that cater to pro's only were there..so I was in heaven!
Honestly, I spent wayy too much money lmao so yes, taking $200 in cash would be a good idea (was what I did
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## IslandLover (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Ziya, i am so glad tha you had a great time!!! Sounds like so much fun!

Oh and i will get the viva glam lippie once it's launched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any one here bought any of the prep and prime stuff from colour ready? any thoughts?_

 
I tried the prep & prime refined zone - the one that's supposed to help minimize the appearance of pores. I don't know, I really didn't see much of a difference. It dried really fast and didn't seem to prevent oil as much as it claimed it did. I tried it for a week and really wasn't impressed so I returned it. But it's worked great on other people so maybe you'll like it. So try & see.

Ziya - sounds like you had a great time! Thanks for filling us in. I wish I could go to one of those..


----------



## Belini (Apr 13, 2009)

hey guys does anyone know of a nude lipstick and gloss that is more brown nude? i tried Nars in Bell De Jour and lipgloss in Giza and Mac Mad cap and viva glam V but none of these worked out, they were too much similar to my skin tone. Im NC42


----------



## animacani (Apr 13, 2009)

^ Check out spirit lipstick from MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What kind of bronzer do you guys use? Any recs? I am an nc42 for reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also , have any of you guys tried out the new bronzer from NARS?


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey, 

Yes Myth washes me out, but I don't think that l/s is meant to wear alone, you have to layer it with something. For me, Myth and WITH Chai l/g it is the perfect nude. I have Angel l/s too, I like Chai over that sometimes, or C-Thru.

Yes, I got the Lorac blush in Pink, I like it alot!! It is similar to Pink Swoon, except this is pinker, while Pink Soon turned a little red on me.


----------



## Fashionista9989 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_hey guys does anyone know of a nude lipstick and gloss that is more brown nude? i tried Nars in Bell De Jour and lipgloss in Giza and Mac Mad cap and viva glam V but none of these worked out, they were too much similar to my skin tone. Im NC42_

 

Did you try those with a lip liner underneath?? That might help.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 14, 2009)

Brown / beige nudes are :
Cherish
Half n half
Freckletone
Jubilee
Hug me


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saeeda* 

 
_thats stupid_

 
What is? 

I haven't read anything stupid on this thread.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_^ Check out spirit lipstick from MAC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What kind of bronzer do you guys use? Any recs? I am an nc42 for reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also , have any of you guys tried out the new bronzer from NARS?_

 
I liked Refined golden bronzer on our skintines cos it's more warm n golden. Nars laguna is more yellow brown so can give that sallow dirty effect...


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saeeda* 

 
_thats stupid_

 
Erm, what is??


----------



## Belini (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok so after reading the rave reviews on Nars blushes, I've decided to invest in one but I dont want to get something similar to what I have. I have in Mac Margin, springsheen, sunbasque, pinch o peach, stark naked, plum foolery, melba, Dollymix. I liked Nars Torrid but it looked very similar to margin on me.
Deep throat was nice as well but again looked similar to my Mac blushes.


----------



## Belini (Apr 14, 2009)

I would LOVE to be able to reproduce this look!


----------



## MadMunky (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm so blush-challenged...I've been using Benefit's Benetint for years.  

I have a couple of MAC cream blushes but I don't know if it's just my batch or if they're supposed to be that difficult to rub in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I might try some of the suggestions on this thread...love reading them


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_hey guys does anyone know of a nude lipstick and gloss that is more brown nude? i tried Nars in Bell De Jour and lipgloss in Giza and Mac Mad cap and viva glam V but none of these worked out, they were too much similar to my skin tone. Im NC42_

 

Try Freckletone l/s with love nectar l/g, it is a perfect nude combo for me.


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know what is stupid either. But if you meant that regarding our posts here, don't waste your time on here then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am SO sure you have better things to do. 

But anyway, Yes, I like Freckletone too. I like to use that with Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass over it. Its like a peachy.orangey nude. 

woohoo! I am thinking of returning my pink o peach blush. Now that I got Lorac Pink blush, I don't really see the point for me to use Pink o Peach, since I never really used it anyway.  I want a nice light plummy/lilac blush, know of any my ladies and gents???  Or even a pretty medium plummy color??


----------



## Belini (Apr 14, 2009)

^^ stark naked!!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_I would LOVE to be able to reproduce this look!_

 
I love KK, I believe that MU breakdown is on Troy J's website.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MadMunky* 

 
_I have a couple of MAC cream blushes but I don't know if it's just my batch or if they're supposed to be that difficult to rub in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
How do you apply them?  A little goes a long way and should blend brilliantly with your fingers and brushes like the 109 or 192. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_ I want a nice light plummy/lilac blush, know of any my ladies and gents??? Or even a pretty medium plummy color??_

 
Try Gentle mineralize blusher, coygirl or breath of plum and dirty plum is worth a whirl too.


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 14, 2009)

ndn-ista said:


> But anyway, Yes, I like Freckletone too. I like to use that with Miss Dynamite Dazzleglass over it. Its like a peachy.orangey nude.
> 
> Yes, that's a nice combo too.


----------



## Belini (Apr 14, 2009)

DirtyPlum said:


> I love KK, I believe that MU breakdown is on Troy J's website.
> 
> I had a look but i dont see what he says he puts on her eyes or on her cheeks. He only mentions he uses Nars Bell De Jour lipstick and Giza lipgloss which washed me out too much.


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 14, 2009)

i am so confused and was wondering if anyone could help and give me the answer- 

what is the best undereye concealor for desi coloured skin?  

my main concern is to hide/conceal undereye bags - should i be using a yellow toned concelaor? im also hearing that pinky/salmon coloured concealors work best for undereyes? 

then companies like benefit have just pure yellow coloured concealors.. 

please help... i hate spending time putting on my makeu perfectly, but having the undereye bags ruin my entire look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im using mac concealor just now

p.s - im in uk so smashbox/makeup 4ever isnt available for me..

thanks in advance


----------



## nunu (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_i am so confused and was wondering if anyone could help and give me the answer- 

what is the best undereye concealor for desi coloured skin? 

my main concern is to hide/conceal undereye bags - should i be using a yellow toned concelaor? im also hearing that pinky/salmon coloured concealors work best for undereyes? 

then companies like benefit have just pure yellow coloured concealors.. 

please help... i hate spending time putting on my makeu perfectly, but having the undereye bags ruin my entire look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im using mac concealor just now

p.s - im in uk so smashbox/makeup 4ever isnt available for me..

thanks in advance_

 
With our skintones we need a NW concealer for our under eye circles..so we need a salmon/orangey colour corrector to banish the darkeness. If you notice in MAC the NC are too yellow but the NW have a tinge of orange in them.
I have yet to find my holy grail concealer. I am now switching between MAC and MUFE. But if you can head out to the MAC pro store in London and try out the select cover colour corrector with concealer that would be great, besides the MA's there very nice. 
Bobbi Brown has a salmon concealer as well for Asian skin tones, I've heared a lot of reviews about it but i haven't tried it.

You should really try out some different brands/concealers. I've heared good stuff about Estee Lauder concealers as well. It's all a matter of prefrance and how much coverage you need. I am sorry i wasn't much of a help..But my only advice is that you go out and try different brands because not everything works on everyone


----------



## nunu (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Hey, 

Yes Myth washes me out, but I don't think that l/s is meant to wear alone, you have to layer it with something. For me, Myth and WITH Chai l/g it is the perfect nude. I have Angel l/s too, I like Chai over that sometimes, or C-Thru.

Yes, I got the Lorac blush in Pink, I like it alot!! It is similar to Pink Swoon, except this is pinker, while Pink Soon turned a little red on me._

 
hey girl, 
I remember you mentioning that you use the MUFE concealer palette, how do you use it? Do you use the dark 2 right at the end? I recently got it and i don't know how to work it, lol 
The MA wasn't much of a help either


----------



## animacani (Apr 15, 2009)

has anyone tried the new bronzer from NARS? Its called Irresistiblement and its described to be golden teracotta.. I cant deside wether I want Irresistiblement or Laguna =( Im not gonna be able to swatch them either cause we dont have nars in norway so im gonna order online ..


----------



## MadMunky (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_ 
How do you apply them?  A little goes a long way and should blend brilliantly with your fingers and brushes like the 109 or 192. 
_

 
I use my fingers but I've found that I have to rub really hard otherwise the colour just sticks to my cheeks, and I don't use much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can they be mixed with anything to make them easier to apply?  I think I tried vaseline once (yes, really) - it made it easier to spread the colour but of course  I ended up with a greasy shine.  Lovely.


----------



## highonmac (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh wow. Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey ladies. No long no talkie. 

Ziya - Sounds like you have a super fantastical time. Where and when does it actually come in toronto? I would love to attend, seems like it is deinfatly worth it.

animacani - I have not tried any of the bronzers actually by nars. I was really considering getting Laguna, but do you think it would even show up on my nc45 skin? Is bronzer necessary for my skin, or even desi skin? I always wondered that, that's why I strayed away from it. I mean...I am brown.....why make me browner lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Puting chocolate on chocolate yum. 

Nunu - I have the MUFE concealer pallete as well, and the orange salmon side is bit sheer i find. It doesn't really tackle our desi circles O_O Damn us *shakes fist* I don't know if there a specific combo, but nobondy informed me of this. 

ndn-ista - I totally agree with stark naked but its LE, so no point recommending something unavalible unless you want to get off ebay or cco or something. Why don't you try coygirl or even gentle msb. I think that one is still available.

Madmunky- I agree, cream blushers are better applied with the fingers, its more natural and looks like it is coming from "within" as they like to say. 

lushious_lips - oooh freckletone and miss fizz huh. I need a really nice nude lippie too. I think I will give it a whirl. Would it look natural on a nc45 or can someone recommend one for my skin tone if that is not the case.


----------



## zerin (Apr 16, 2009)

highonmac - The show happens once a year at the Toronto Convention centre. It was held last year around  November. I don't know the date for this year yet and it's not released on their website either. I'll let you know once I know the date. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be fun to go.


Did you guys get the email about the 15% off sephora sale? It's great that it's instores too.


----------



## highonmac (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_highonmac - The show happens once a year at the Toronto Convention centre. It was held last year around November. I don't know the date for this year yet and it's not released on their website either. I'll let you know once I know the date. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will be fun to go.


Did you guys get the email about the 15% off sephora sale? It's great that it's instores too._

 
JAH, i got it. I am going tommorow to pick up nars super orgasm and some other things. Are you going to go get anything? Did you know outalw and crazed are like discontinued and I can't get them anywhere!!! I am mad. Those were the last two I wanted to get and toas.  Btw zerin, when are you going to put a new vid lol


----------



## zerin (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_JAH, i got it. I am going tommorow to pick up nars super orgasm and some other things. Are you going to go get anything? Did you know outalw and crazed are like discontinued and I can't get them anywhere!!! I am mad. Those were the last two I wanted to get and toas.  Btw zerin, when are you going to put a new vid lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you try Holt Renfrew or the Bay? I bought Taos from Holt Renfrew Yorkdale around November last year and I know they had alotta variety and I remember seeing Crazed and Outlaw there too. It might still be there....who knos....

Ahh....videos...I've been out of it for a while now...I had the flu then once I got better I didn't feel like doing any videos or watch Youtube either...lol Actually...it's been a while since I wore actual "eyeshadow"....I  guess I should do one soon or maybe post some Fotds (once I get to wear makeup again lol)


----------



## highonmac (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Did you try Holt Renfrew or the Bay? I bought Taos from Holt Renfrew Yorkdale around November last year and I know they had alotta variety and I remember seeing Crazed and Outlaw there too. It might still be there....who knos....

Ahh....videos...I've been out of it for a while now...I had the flu then once I got better I didn't feel like doing any videos or watch Youtube either...lol Actually...it's been a while since I wore actual "eyeshadow"....I guess I should do one soon or maybe post some Fotds (once I get to wear makeup again lol)_

 
Yup. Crazed and Outlaw are discontiuned. I went to the bay at eatons and on bay bloor and the holts downtown. outlaw was just dis. in march and crazed as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Crazed was dis. last time I went to holts in yorkdale .


----------



## zerin (Apr 16, 2009)

That's sux! =( You can try ordering from the actual Nars website if you really want it that badly. Those colours are still there and it's free shipping on orders over $50 then again I don't know if it applies to Canada as well. 

Blush by NARS Cosmetics including Orgasm Blush

I might get Gina or Gilda blush this weekend if the Yorkdale Sephora has it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeh...Super Orgasm isn't the best though...it's filled with chunky glitter! Many HATE IT! I only have it because I love Nars blushes and I keep collecting them lol


----------



## highonmac (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_That's sux! =( You can try ordering from the actual Nars website if you really want it that badly. Those colours are still there and it's free shipping on orders over $50 then again I don't know if it applies to Canada as well. 

Blush by NARS Cosmetics including Orgasm Blush

I might get Gina or Gilda blush this weekend if the Yorkdale Sephora has it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeh...Super Orgasm isn't the best though...it's filled with chunky glitter! Many HATE IT! I only have it because I love Nars blushes and I keep collecting them lol_

 

Really? Oh dear. nm them I won't get it. What nars one do you have, and which ones can you suggest are you faves and must haves? The Nars website does not ship to canada but I will try sephora website.


----------



## zerin (Apr 16, 2009)

You already have all of my favourites! haha

Did you try out the multiple sticks? I have South Beach, Orgasm (sheer), and Portifino.  I love them all.

(Don't bother getting Palm Beach...it's a dark & ugly colour and more of a bronzer... lol) I was never a fan of cream blushes because they seemed so thick and heavy. I only have one Mac cream blush and I promised I would never buy one again and I think the cream colour bases are better. 

These Nars multiple sticks are lightweight and it gives a nice glow and I love wearing it under powder blushes as well. 

Don't bother getting the multiple duos because it's not worth it for the amount you get with the price. 

Too bad the Nars site doesn't ship to Canada =(.....yeh try the Sephora website.


----------



## highonmac (Apr 16, 2009)

What do you ladies think about the Rose Romance Collection Btw Zerin is it out yet at the pros stores? 

Do you think it would look good on desi skin. What about the BPB, I was really into getting them but im not sure it will show.


----------



## zerin (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeh the pro store doesn't have them out. I signed up for free makeup at the Mac Rose Romance event that will be at The Bay (Eatons) around 24-25-26 but this was a month ago and I don't know if they have spots left. I'm not excited about this collection at all but it wil be fun getting makeup done for free. 

The quad (nordstorm/thebay special) seems good but I have the colours in the quad already. I <3 Solar White Eyeshadow!

The single eyeshadows seem dull to me...too light and not vibrant lol
From the threads....people are saying silver thorn is the unique one since it has blue duochrome and there isn't a dupe for it from the Mac line. 

The beauty powder blushes are too sheer on women of colour supposely. I never had plans to get it either. 

I'll probably grab a lipstick or a lipgloss like Magnetique l/g.
I just want to save up for the summer collections in July lol....


----------



## highonmac (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Yeh the pro store doesn't have them out. I signed up for free makeup at the Mac Rose Romance event that will be at The Bay (Eatons) around 24-25-26 but this was a month ago and I don't know if they have spots left. I'm not excited about this collection at all but it wil be fun getting makeup done for free. 

The quad (nordstorm/thebay special) seems good but I have the colours in the quad already. I <3 Solar White Eyeshadow!

The single eyeshadows seem dull to me...too light and not vibrant lol
From the threads....people are saying silver thorn is the unique one since it has blue duochrome and there isn't a dupe for it from the Mac line. 

The beauty powder blushes are too sheer on women of colour supposely. I never had plans to get it either. 

I'll probably grab a lipstick or a lipgloss like Magnetique l/g.
I just want to save up for the summer collections in July lol...._

 

Oh wow really! Maybe I need to cross the bpb off my list. Thats too bad they looked realy pretty. But I also might get the magnetique l/g but I really want the quad as well. I only have contrast and I want solar white lol because of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hehe, and the other colours look gorg. Be sure to post pics of you makeup, would love to see what they use!


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 16, 2009)

does MAC have anything PRO line or regular line similar to the BOBBI BROWN color correctors?


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 16, 2009)

hey zerin, 

what do ou think of th RIVERIA multiple stick, u think its worth buying?

is zerin ur real name, such a  pretty name

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_You already have all of my favourites! haha

Did you try out the multiple sticks? I have South Beach, Orgasm (sheer), and Portifino. I love them all.

(Don't bother getting Palm Beach...it's a dark & ugly colour and more of a bronzer... lol) I was never a fan of cream blushes because they seemed so thick and heavy. I only have one Mac cream blush and I promised I would never buy one again and I think the cream colour bases are better. 

These Nars multiple sticks are lightweight and it gives a nice glow and I love wearing it under powder blushes as well. 

Don't bother getting the multiple duos because it's not worth it for the amount you get with the price. 


hey zerin, 

have you tried the RIVERIA multiple stick, what you think of that colour? is zerin ur real name? such a nice name
Too bad the Nars site doesn't ship to Canada =(.....yeh try the Sephora website._


----------



## highonmac (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_does MAC have anything PRO line or regular line similar to the BOBBI BROWN color correctors?_

 
 Yes they do. they actually come in pan forms so you can fit them into the quads or 15 palletes. 












MAC PRO | Studio Finish Skin Corrector


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Yes they do. they actually come in pan forms so you can fit them into the quads or 15 palletes. 











MAC PRO | Studio Finish Skin Corrector_

 
thanks a lot for that highonmac - the shades look soo confusing though and i do not have a MAC Pro store here!! 

i got matched to a PEACH colour corrector by Bobbi Brown MUA, what does that make me in the mac? and does anybody know if they same/better than bobbi brown?


----------



## zerin (Apr 16, 2009)

*shaista1985 - Hey! Yes, Zerin is my name...lol thnx! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It means gold. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Riviera multiple is a gorgeous rosy pink colour  and it's not too sheer like Orgasm or South Beach. It's on my wishlist too (so I'll be getting it eventually...lol)*


----------



## highonmac (Apr 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_thanks a lot for that highonmac - the shades look soo confusing though and i do not have a MAC Pro store here!! 

i got matched to a PEACH colour corrector by Bobbi Brown MUA, what does that make me in the mac? and does anybody know if they same/better than bobbi brown?_

 
i am thinking possibly the orange one. you can always call and get them to deliver but I am not sure how much they are. I think around the same if not a few dollars more than pan eyeshadows. If you do happen to try them tell me how you find um


----------



## Glitterati* (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi Ladies, need your professional opinion.  So yesterday I went to Mac and looked for a highlighter, these are the ones I tried:

Refined something or other?  - from the new collection, it was okay but a bit chalky

Trace Gold - very nice, I liked this one alot.

Soft and Gentle - recommended by the MUA at two different stores but a little bit glittery. 

Albatross - tried it at the Nars counter, it looked white in store but outside in the sun it looked gold.

What do you ladies think?

On the eyeshadow for this weekend, I had asked you guys about wearing a black with gold outfit and Zerin you recommended a gold look and Ziya recommended a similar look as well.  I just looked at my outfit and the sequins have a blue tint to them, so I was thinking about the following:

Goldmine inner eye, freshwater in outer with deep truth in crease.  These are the shadows I have so trying not to buy anything new! 

I also bought the VGVI SE thanks to al of u and it is really nice, also bought the instand gold DG and it looks good on as well, thanks Ziya!

Looking forward to your reply!  Thanks.


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 17, 2009)

GLITTERATI

mac other wordly blush is an amazing highlighter but i think it was a LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the bobbi brown shimmer brick in Apricot is similar and the next best thing to other wordly - its such a gorgous, light goldn highlight

for smething away from golds, try nars albatross, vanilla pigment, benefit perfect 10

the nars multiple stick also give a subtle glow along with the pigmented color of the stick

jemma kidd has a new line of makeup and there is a very nice cream highlighter in tht which is good - i bought it yestrday

mac has the grand duo blush collection availble just now - 1side blush, 1 side highlight, there are sme nice gold and silvery/pink kinda highlights in them

Hope that helps and you find the 1 you like best, there are so many options out there.   

my favs: bobbi brown apricot shimmer brick, mac other wordly blush, mac love rock grand duo, nars albatross


----------



## Glitterati* (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks Shaista1985 for all the recs much appreciated!  

I forgot to add that I also swatched a few of those new duo blushes and I really liked one of them but forgot the name!  I always like to swatch and look at them outside in the daylight as the indoor lighting in the store is always so distorted.  

I will definitely look for the BB shimmerbrick, as I have heard people raving about it.  

Thanks again!


----------



## IslandLover (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_That's sux! =( You can try ordering from the actual Nars website if you really want it that badly. Those colours are still there and it's free shipping on orders over $50 then again I don't know if it applies to Canada as well. 

Blush by NARS Cosmetics including Orgasm Blush

I might get Gina or Gilda blush this weekend if the Yorkdale Sephora has it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh yeh...Super Orgasm isn't the best though...it's filled with chunky glitter! Many HATE IT! I only have it because I love Nars blushes and I keep collecting them lol_

 
Zerin! Get Gilda! I just got it last week and I love it! It's a matte finish but so so pretty. I also got Lavendar Whip shipped from the pro store and it's my HG lippie now. I'm absolutely in love with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glitterati*  As far as highlighters....I really do love the Mac grand duos. I have 3 of them - Hot Planet, Intenso, and Grand Duo. And ask around the local Mac counters near you and see if anyone has any MSF's left over. The Mac near my work miraculously had So Ceylon which I love & wear everyday. The Mac near my house still had Gold Deposit as well which is a nice highlighter. 

I haven't tried Nars Albatross but I hear so often of what a great highlighter it is. Seems really similar to Mac's vanilla pigment though so if maybe you could try that if you have it.

But I definitely have been eyeing that Bobbi Brown shimmerbrick for awhile now....looks so pretty!


----------



## highonmac (Apr 17, 2009)

I purchased my first msf todays guys. I decided to hope on the bandwagon. I purchased refined from the sugar sweet, and i am considering getting perfect topping with more purple veining , what do you think?? I also got dolce vita blush from nars! Its really pretty, dunno why i passed by this


----------



## zerin (Apr 19, 2009)

*Glitterati*:* I agree with Shaista. You should check out the grand duo blushes since one side is a solid blush and the other is a highlight and it will give you that pretty glow too....I love Grand Duo, Intenso, and Hot Planet (My favourite). My skin is more on the warmer tan side and so I tend to like warmy toned colours versus cool colours. 

There will be new MSFs coming out in *July*...so maybe you can wait for those as well since you found Soft and Gentle too glittery. Then compare them all and see how it goes. I actually like Refined MSF and don't find it that chalky and I like that it's not so glittery as the other MSFs. If I  do want a lil more luminating finish (kinda like a metallic shine) I would spray the brush with fix+ during the application.  Also, check out Warmed MSF, Global Glow or So Ceylon if your Mac stores still have it. Don't ever get Glissade! It's horribly glittery! I know there are many other MSFs with tons of glitter but I don't know the names of them. Also, check out the reviews on makeupalley.com before you buy any MSF. 

I totally agree with this!...You should also check out Bobbi Brown Shimmerbrick as a highlight in Bronze or Apricot...it's GORGEOUS! I did have the bronze one once but I left it back home last summer lol...so I need to buy another one soon. =)
*
Islandlover *- Thanks! I'm gonna get that as my next Nars blush. I'm gonna go to Sephora tomorrow but I can't gaurantee if I'll find Gilda blush there. Some Sephoras don't have alotta variety or it might even be sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad you're loving Lavender Whip lipstick...I love it with a sheer pink lipgloss on top. Looks GORGEOUS!

*HighOnMac:*
I saw your haul video! Awesome! =) You finally got a msf and WOW GURL...you are the miniture SephoraJunkie haha....I agree! lol 
I even secretly named myself that as well at one point...haha! But it's great I love buying makeup and I can never stop this crazy addiction and I love watching your haul vids. I was really impressed by your first ever haul videos since you bought high end makeup and I got excited to see another brown girl on youtube buying the same kinda things I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I'm slowly "almost" becoming a full highend brand makeup whore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't recommend you getting Perfect Topping MSF....Refined MSF works on our skin better and it was the better choice. Perfect Topping is okay but it won't really show up so pretty on us and it'll look like a powder. You should just wait for the new MSFs that are coming out in July. I am eyeing Dolce Vita blush now too...I have the lipstick and the lipgloss (LOVE THIS). I'm going to Sephora tomorrow since I never got the chance to go earlier...I hope things aren't sold out...I might be getting a MUFE face and body foundation for the summer.


----------



## highonmac (Apr 19, 2009)

Zerin - Hehehe! I love to haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To be honest i don't really have any drug store makeup except for nyw jumbo pencils and two of thre eyeshadows that i don't use. I don't know why i don't....its weird. My collection is getting so big I need to buy a new dressing table thingie from ikea to store it all. Its over flowing LOL. Yes, you must get dolce vita but gilda or gina will not be at Sephora. You have to get it at the bay or holts. Sephora stinks like that! Your right, I went to swatch perfect topping yesterday and didn't like it. I will wait patiently for your haul on your blog. Trust me, i check your blog religously lol. Infact I may go as far as blaming you on why I haul so much lol. That, and youtube, but mostly you


----------



## Glitterati* (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback on the highlighter to Zerin and Islandlover, I think I might wait until July for the new MSF's to come out. Also will try and check out the BB shimmerstick next time I am downtown.

Last night I used Petticoat as a blush with vanilla pigment as a highlighter and it looked really nice.

For my eyes I did goldmine in inner lid, with amber lights in the middle and embark in the outer V and crease with vanilla pigment as a highlighter, I got lots of compliments.  So thanks again to Zerin, it was a great neutral nightime look!


----------



## Ziya (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey guys! Looks like Vanilla and BB shimmerbricks might creep their way onto my wish list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am trying to stay away from buying any Nars blushes...coz I know that I will addicted and a (very prettty) hobo!

LOL I still have not gotten a chance to hit up MAC yet, been swamped with work and FINALS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Want that line filler and setting powder damnit!
anybody have any d/g reccs? (NC 40-43, brown/blonde hair, brown eyes pigmented lips)  all of the swatches looked really clear to me..any pigmented ones? maybe Ms.Dynamite..

as for the show, I am not too sure when that is coming to the T-dot..its called the Canadian Makeup Show if you wana google it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My onllllly regret is not hardcore hauling the Crown brush belt and brushes..they were so EFFFING cheap and such great quality..WTF was I thinking??? lmao

What do you guys think about Ambering Rose? I'm trying to get into the Rose Romance mood but the bpb looks too sheer so I'm gna improvise tehehehehe!

BTW if any of you lovely ladies are on fb and would like to stalk me (LOL) feel free to add away, I just found the specktra FB group and added Nunu and Adina <3 
here's the link: Login | Facebook


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 19, 2009)

I must be the only one who doesnt like BB shimmerbricks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I find them all a bit shimmery and too frosty.  My fave highlighters are MAC Msfs in Light Flush and Warmed (both from N collection) I havent felt the need to buy more since those.  Although have some more...

I hate the look of over applied MSFs - some ppl dont get exactly how frosty they are and layer them on like a blusher... that gives a greasy nasty plastic looking effect.  Sorry, its kinda hard to explain.  They look best with less product and blended - and only on top of cheekbone (not on cheeks).  IMO! 

I like Nars Albatross and would use that over Vanilla pigment cos of the convenience and ease (i.e pressed over loose and texture).

I am so not a DG fan so cant recommend... although I am going to New Product Update this week and will make a point of checking out the new collection lushies.  Any particular requests?


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 20, 2009)

do any of you use the YSL TOUCHE ECLAT? is it as good as they say or over hyped?


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Hey guys! Looks like Vanilla and BB shimmerbricks might creep their way onto my wish list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am trying to stay away from buying any Nars blushes...coz I know that I will addicted and a (very prettty) hobo!

LOL I still have not gotten a chance to hit up MAC yet, been swamped with work and FINALS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Want that line filler and setting powder damnit!
anybody have any d/g reccs? (NC 40-43, brown/blonde hair, brown eyes pigmented lips) all of the swatches looked really clear to me..any pigmented ones? maybe Ms.Dynamite..

as for the show, I am not too sure when that is coming to the T-dot..its called the Canadian Makeup Show if you wana google it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My onllllly regret is not hardcore hauling the Crown brush belt and brushes..they were so EFFFING cheap and such great quality..WTF was I thinking??? lmao

What do you guys think about Ambering Rose? I'm trying to get into the Rose Romance mood but the bpb looks too sheer so I'm gna improvise tehehehehe!

BTW if any of you lovely ladies are on fb and would like to stalk me (LOL) feel free to add away, I just found the specktra FB group and added Nunu and Adina <3 
here's the link: Login | Facebook_

 
Heya fellow FB friend!

I have the BB shimmer brick in bronze and i love it. I use the 168/109 tap it on the strips lighty and swipe it on my cheekbones..perfect! Vanilla piggy, i only have a sample of it but it is gorgeous i need the full one. 

Bummer, i only have 3 NARS blushes, Orgasm, Super Orgasm and Outlaw..I need more but the brand is kind of expensive but i guess for the quality it's worth it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The dazzleglasses are kinda sheer on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If i purchase any, i'll get the most unique ones. I guess they should be used over tinted lip balm or lipsticks to bring out their flects. I don't think that they've repromoted Miss.Dynamite though. So you might have to ebay it!

I want to check out the colour ready stuff as well...I have visible pores on my nose and cheeks that won't go away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I tried the clinique pore serum but they are still visible.

I might be passing on the A Rose Romance BP's because they do look sheer and dupeable but i'm tempted to atleast get the lavendry one because of the imprint
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




don't regret not getting the crown brush set, can you go next year?? Get it then if you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the look of Ambering Rose it's been on my wishlist but i didn't get the chance to grab it yet...

Oh yeah, and i would love to add some of you onto my FB as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I must be the only one who doesnt like BB shimmerbricks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I find them all a bit shimmery and too frosty. My fave highlighters are MAC Msfs in Light Flush and Warmed (both from N collection) I havent felt the need to buy more since those. Although have some more...

I hate the look of over applied MSFs - some ppl dont get exactly how frosty they are and layer them on like a blusher... that gives a greasy nasty plastic looking effect. Sorry, its kinda hard to explain. They look best with less product and blended - and only on top of cheekbone (not on cheeks). IMO! 

I like Nars Albatross and would use that over Vanilla pigment cos of the convenience and ease (i.e pressed over loose and texture).

I am so not a DG fan so cant recommend... although I am going to New Product Update this week and will make a point of checking out the new collection lushies. Any particular requests?_

 
BB shimmerbricks do tend to get frosty, i think they need a light hand. If you have a highlighter that you like then you don't really need the shimerbricks. I find them convnient because you can also use them for the eyes as well.

Yay, you're going to update?? I am excited about the colour craft collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Let us know which products/collections are you excited about. Oh and have fun!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_do any of you use the YSL TOUCHE ECLAT? is it as good as they say or over hyped?_

 
I know that they have a WOC shade but i haven't tried it. Some WOC liked it some didn't. I think it's to do with preferance though.


----------



## zerin (Apr 20, 2009)

I had gone to Sephora because of the 15% off sale and I only bought UDPP and a Clinique moisturizer. I really wanted MUFE face and body foundation but they didn't even supply all the shades that the Sephora website had. I think it's only in the USA. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or I might just check out the MUFE pro counter downtown.

So I went to another department store (Holt Renfrew) and got myself Nars Gilda blush. It's gorgeous! Thanks guys for the recommendation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Too bad Sephora never carried these. (I wanted the discount) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is still have one more day of the Sephora sale and if they still have Nars Sin blush in stock I might go grab it. I even wanted Deep Throat blush but it was sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*HighOnMac *- Before I went into the craze of Mac...I used to go to those Loreal Invitation Only Warehouse Sales and these were pretty good and I used to Haul like crazy lol...now I regret many of the products and I ended up throwing them away. I love Maybelline and Loreal mascaras still but now I'm noticing the Loreal Mascaras are like $9 when on sale (We never get USA sale discounts like buy one get one free...rarely) and so I would rather just get the Mac one that's $13-14 and use it up for B2M next time. Also, I do love those Annabelle lipliners and eyeliners. 
*
Glitterati** - I'm sure you looked gorgeous with that look!
*
Ziya *- Well...for the dazzleglasses they are all sheer and I wouldn't ever wear it alone. I use it on top of lipsticks. I know at the end they all look the same on the lips but I love how pretty the packaging is and how it looks so I hauled many and became a Dazzleglass Bimbo lol.....Also, I wouldn't really suggest wearing it alone because you would end up having to layer it so much for it to even show up and then you end up using the product up and these DGs finish up real quickly too. Best is to apply on top of  a lippie.

Miss Dynamite was limited and I think the closest one might be Utterly Posh so you can try out that. (UtterlyPosh =Darker version of Love Nectar Lustreglass) Smile is a lighter version of this and it's also pretty. For me....the most pigmented dazzleglass is Funtabulous (purple-pink). If you are into light pinks than Baby Sparks is another favourite of mines. Extra Amps is another pretty pink. Goldyrocks and Stop!Look! just looks pretty  but it's super sheer so I wouldn't recommend it. 

I bought the Mac line filler but I never got to use it yet....lol Ambering Rose is a very pretty blush...you should get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeh...I'm not getting those Rose Romance blushes either. 

*DirtyPlum *- Love to read those Mac product updates. Thank you so much!


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 20, 2009)

Hola amigas, 

Nunu - MUFE concealor in the palette...I used the green one to neutralize the dark circle, and then I use the middle two colors to cover it up.  I don't have it in front of me because I am at work, but let me know if you still need clarification, once I go home I can look at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only use this when I go out because, for work I am always rushing and I use MAC studio fix or Stila concelora and then my Sephora Double Compact powder to set it.

Ladies, OK so I have a tip for those that wear mascara. You guys might have already heard/tried this, but it was new to me.

To get the ultimate curl, put on mascara when your eyes are closed. I used to always put on mascara when my eyes were open, but shutting one and puttin on the mascara makes them curlier. AND put a mirror under, like looking down, and put on mascara, this will allow you to reach the wand from the base of your lashes, and it will also grab all the little lashes. TRY IT!

AND for those you that missed Other Wordly and Warm MSF, I just got Prestige ( you can find this at your local drug store, I found it at Bed Bath and Beyond) their baked bronzer is GORGEOUS!!!  I know they have more colors, but the only one I saw that I through was good for me is St. Tropez, it is soo pretty and good for those with sensitive skin.  I ran into a friend the next day and I had it one, and she was like oh did you just get back from vacation, your look glowy and bronzey, but I didn't alll I had one was this bronzer.  They have other colors at other places, I am going to check out more.

Let me know if you have any questions! 

DAMNNN I THINK WE NEED TO FIND A HOTSPOT SO WE CAN ALL MEET ONE DAY! AS ALWAYS, IF ANY OF YOUS ARE IN THE NJ/NY AREA OR TRAVELING HERE, DO LET ME KNOW. I WANTS TO MEET CHU!


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

^Thank you so much for the tips!!

Looks like i bought the wrong concealer pallete! Mine doesn't have the green one, instead it has the salmon one ....woops!


----------



## Sisa (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey girls,

I am so sad cause I have to give my NARS Orgasm Multiple Stick away.
It was SO HARD to get it here in Germany (no NARS to shop around my town, and no MAC either, I always have to order or drive about 80 miles... grgs)
and now that I got it a few weeks before I've been so happy, but... it only shows up chunky glitter on my cheeks, aaaw :-(
I look like someone slapped my face and had tons of glitter on his hands, lol. I'm so disappointed. It wasn't cheap either but it looks cheap on me. Hrm.
Did anyone of you have that problem, too?


----------



## ndn-ista (Apr 20, 2009)

Nunu!!!! Im Sorry, Your Right, Its Actually The Salmon Colored One. I Dont Know Why I Was Thinking Green (that Is For Lighter Complexions)

You Use The Orangey One, The One Farthest To The Right To Neutralize The Color. The Two Darkest Shades In The Palette, I Dont Even Touch Because They Are Toooo Dark For Me. Im Sorry Babe!!!!


----------



## zerin (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sisa* 

 
_Hey girls,

I am so sad cause I have to give my NARS Orgasm Multiple Stick away.
It was SO HARD to get it here in Germany (no NARS to shop around my town, and no MAC either, I always have to order or drive about 80 miles... grgs)
and now that I got it a few weeks before I've been so happy, but... it only shows up chunky glitter on my cheeks, aaaw :-(
I look like someone slapped my face and had tons of glitter on his hands, lol. I'm so disappointed. It wasn't cheap either but it looks cheap on me. Hrm.
Did anyone of you have that problem, too?_

 
Hey Sisa! I know orgasm multiple stick is a very sheer pink with glitter in it. Some like it and some dont. That's just how it is. I do like it...it's not that  bad. Try putting another powder blush on top of it and just use it as a base for your blush. I also love South Beach multiple...it's more of a sheer bronzy colour. If you want something pink with more colour and pigmentation....try Nars Portifino or Riviera multiples!


Thanks for the mascara tip *ndn-ista!*


----------



## starryskies (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_
BTW if any of you lovely ladies are on fb and would like to stalk me (LOL) feel free to add away, I just found the specktra FB group and added Nunu and Adina <3 
here's the link: Login | Facebook_

 
where is the specktra fb group.. whats the name of it there?  cant find it!


----------



## Sisa (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Hey Sisa! I know orgasm multiple stick is a very sheer pink with glitter in it. Some like it and some dont. That's just how it is. I do like it...it's not that bad. Try putting another powder blush on top of it and just use it as a base for your blush. I also love South Beach multiple...it's more of a sheer bronzy colour. If you want something pink with more colour and pigmentation....try Nars Portifino or Riviera multiples!


Thanks for the mascara tip *ndn-ista!*_

 
Yay, I saw that Orgasm Multiple Stick on one of your tutorials and it looked so pretty on you, so I decided to must-have-it. 
But I finally gave it away now. It ist not comfortable, because I have the feeling the glitter makes the little blemishes I have on my cheeks more visible.
I may try a NARS Powder Blush, maybe Torrid?! Don't know. Actually I like my MAC Grand Duos.

By the way, Zerin, I'll have hair consultation today and I will try the hair combination you had before you coloured your hair darker. Damn, I sound like a creepy groupie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't wanna copyyou or someting, but I really like this colour.


----------



## nunu (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Nunu!!!! Im Sorry, Your Right, Its Actually The Salmon Colored One. I Dont Know Why I Was Thinking Green (that Is For Lighter Complexions)

You Use The Orangey One, The One Farthest To The Right To Neutralize The Color. The Two Darkest Shades In The Palette, I Dont Even Touch Because They Are Toooo Dark For Me. Im Sorry Babe!!!!_

 
Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll try it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryskies* 

 
_where is the specktra fb group.. whats the name of it there? cant find it!_

 
Here you go
Login | Facebook


----------



## Ziya (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^Thank you so much for the tips!!

Looks like i bought the wrong concealer pallete! Mine doesn't have the green one, instead it has the salmon one ....woops!_

 
Mine doesn't either...since I bought it, I've been playing mostly only with the orange color...but yesterday I put the greeny yellow color in the middle on on top of the orange on my under eye area...it was a little too dark but the overall effect was pretty nice! I'd say since it has a green tint, I might mix it with a lighter yellow based concealor and use that for redness and zits... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thats a sh#$ load of work though, SIGH...

OMG ndn-ista I want this MSF dupe! I miss MSF's I look at my Brunette on my vanity and cry...can you give me the exact title of the thing so I can go hunt it down? Thanks a ton!! I use second from left on the MUFE palette for contouring sometimes...try a 188 or the ziya ghetto way: yo finga's! 
WE TOTALLY NEED TO MEET UP! we all live SO far away from each other..
you guys are awesome, like, people that I actually would want to
 hang with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..

Zerin- awwww I really wanted Ms. Dynamite...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmao oh well..I hope Baby sparks doesn't look milky on my lips...Did you go back to the lighter hair color yet? I know  you were thinking about that...not that you asked my opinion, but I'm going to give it anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I LOVE your blonde highlights with the violet and whatever underneath! Its so original and it really suits you...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'm a little biased, being a blonde myself...


----------



## nunu (Apr 21, 2009)

Hahahahaha, Ziya, you crack me up


----------



## zerin (Apr 21, 2009)

That's sounds great Sisa ! You should definitely colour your hair that. It's unique! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's NOT copying either...lol


haha ziya! 

I miss my original hair colour too!
My hair is lighter now lol...I got caramel highlights on top of this violetish hair but I don't like it as much as before because it's not the exact same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I didn't take any recent pics either so I never got to post them. I'm gonna wait a while before trying to get back my original hair colour. =( Oh god I miss it so much...*tear*


----------



## Sisa (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey zerin!

I finally made hair consultation.

I haven't as much highlights as you and they are very toned down (but I think it will wash out fastly). I might get more next time. I really like it but I think it's way darker than you had.

I hope to see a pic of your new dark hair with that caramel highlights? I'm really interested what it looks like... even If u don't like it, lol

Did the red/violet color work on your natural hair color or did you have to bleach it before?


----------



## zerin (Apr 21, 2009)

The red/violet is quite dark at first and then it starts getting lighter as it washes out and kinda chocolately lol....I didn't bleach my base colour...only for the highlights they had to bleach it. It gets lighter as you keep washing your hair. I'm sure yours is still very pretty and will get lighter in time.


----------



## guddu (Apr 22, 2009)

thanx zerin! i love ur videos ,they r soooooooo helpful, infact i learned a lot from u!!


----------



## guddu (Apr 22, 2009)

thanx zerin! i love ur videos ,they r soooooooo helpful, infact i learned a lot from u!!


----------



## guddu (Apr 22, 2009)

can u lovelies pls tell me if lavender whip would look good on nc 42 skin? im so frustrated with the lippies i have tried , i bought amorous last week & honestly i look like a wh...  after half an hour!thnx dears


----------



## moonlit (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *guddu* 

 
_can u lovelies pls tell me if lavender whip would look good on nc 42 skin? im so frustrated with the lippies i have tried , i bought amorous last week & honestly i look like a wh...  after half an hour!thnx dears_

 

I am nc42.. lavender whip is the sexiest thing ever lol.. Its my favourite lipstick.. u know its an awesome feeling when u try on something  and u think it looks gorgeous on u compared to th XXX number of lippies u have tried on lavender whip is my HG.. my mom is fairer than I am and it looked washed out n bad on her- she hated it. It suits NC 42 skintones.. Check out my swatches in the creme team for lavender whip..


----------



## noload (Apr 23, 2009)

actually _zerin you look beautiful the way you are now.

_

_____________________________
noblerex


----------



## highonmac (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Guys, Hows everything going? Anybody get to check out the rose romance collection up close and personal yet. I only ordered 4 things from that collection. The lipstick in rose romance, magnetique lipglass, of summer e/s and mutiny pigment. I am going to get the quad today. I saw the blushes and its not worth looking into at all. The face charts are nice though, its been a while since they released um.


----------



## highonmac (Apr 23, 2009)

zerin - I just caved and ordered outlaw online O__o my first sephora online purchase. I also went a head and bought toas to. Did you happen to pick any up?


----------



## zerin (Apr 23, 2009)

*Sisa * - Yeh...I'll do some FOTDs soon and you can check my hair then. It does look similar to what I had before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The red/violet did show up on my natural hair and I didn't have to bleach it. Only the blonde highlights were bleached. 

*Guddu *- Glad you enjoyed my tutorials. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THNX HUN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I agree with *Moonlit*...Lavender Whip is amazing on NC 42 skintones. I LOVE IT! I wonder why Mac never released this kinda colour earlier and they should have this particular shade in the permanent line too. Too bad it isn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love putting on a sheer pink lipgloss on top.

*noload *- Aww...thnx hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*highonmac* - I'm not really feeling the Rose Romanc Collection much. I might just get the magnetique lipgloss and maybe a lipstick but not sure and probably 2 sample pigments...lol Yeh...those blushes are too sheer anyways...no point in getting them.  That's awesome..you finally got to order those blushes! WooHOO! I love both Outlaw and Taos. Taos is like Mac's Merrily Mineralize Blush so I  returned it and I have Outlaw. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only picked up Gilda Blush from Holt Renfrew. I wasn't in the mood to get Dolce Vita at that time.....I might grab it in the next sephora sale lol. 

Smashbox has this eyeshadow primer out...I wonder if it's as good as UDPP. I realized I have to put more product on my eyelids when I use TFSI (if I dont' I crease like crazy) and with UDPP I only use a little bit and it works so WELL!

Sephora: Smashbox Photo Finish Lid Primer: Concealer/Shadow Base

Have any of you tried this out?


----------



## highonmac (Apr 23, 2009)

*zerin* - O its it? Hmm...i recently did a swap and I wonder if I choose that one or gleeful. If so I might ask the girl to switch it. Hmmm...Thanks for the heads. How many do you have now? Where do you get pigment samples. The mac near my house does not give samples, it sucks. So, my collection of pigments it getting bigger....and I know its really a waste since I won't finish it

Do you guys think lavender whip would go good with an nc45, i am very hesitant and plus i can't really find it. Lol


----------



## zerin (Apr 23, 2009)

Both Gleeful and Merrily is pretty. I prefer Gleeful though..it's my favourite Mac Mineralize Blush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I have 10 Nars blushes now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm taking it slow though in collecting...lol I got the ones I really wanted though. 

Lavender Whip will be just fine on your skintone too and you can always tone it down with a pink lipgloss. It's not too light like St. Germain lipstick.

I always get samples from the Mac Pro store on Queens...they seem to be generous. =)


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 23, 2009)

hey, 

its a bit off topic but really hoping somebody can help me.  i have been plucking my eyebrows in an overly sharp arch for about 5 years now.  for the last 6 weeks i had left them to grow to change the shape of my brows, now that im older and wiser!! 

but they are just NOT growing back at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they are so sparse and i have complete bald bits - is there anything i can use/do to get my eyebrows to grow again? because from what it is now all im gona be doing is drawing a shape with pencil as i have no hair anywhere except for the archy shape i did years ago, rest of it isnt growing back the way it should


----------



## guddu (Apr 23, 2009)

thankyou moonlit & zerin.!  i need lavender whip now, onto search..


----------



## guddu (Apr 23, 2009)

shaista1985, have u tried castor oil treatment. it has helped me grow out my brows& lashes to some extent


----------



## zerin (Apr 23, 2009)

Guddu is right....you should try caster oil treatment. I heard it works well!


----------



## highonmac (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Both Gleeful and Merrily is pretty. I prefer Gleeful though..it's my favourite Mac Mineralize Blush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I have 10 Nars blushes now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm taking it slow though in collecting...lol I got the ones I really wanted though. 

Lavender Whip will be just fine on your skintone too and you can always tone it down with a pink lipgloss. It's not too light like St. Germain lipstick.

I always get samples from the Mac Pro store on Queens...they seem to be generous. =)_

 
Geez, I really cannot remember. I am going to have to double check. Can you do a NARS collection on your blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heheh I request it lol. I really need to update y blog but I am way to lazy. I think I will start making it bit nicer and update it so it corresponds with my videos. That would be smart right?

*Shaista -* yup try castor oil, I heard it works to. Constant plucking in certain areas does prevent hair from growing back


----------



## highonmac (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi guys, I received my package today very quickly from mac. I ordered on wed night and recieved it today. Just a heads up, of summer e/s is a nice sheer pink that more of a sheen. Not sure how it would look on the eyes but its best to avoid it. Rose romance lippie is realllly pretty pink and I really like it. Magnetique lipglass is a MUST HAVE as well as Mutiny piggie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will be picking up the quad soon, so I will tell you about that too


----------



## guddu (Apr 24, 2009)

highonmac,dear, can u pls give more details on rose romance lippie?
will it look good on nc42;43 ?thanx in advance


----------



## highonmac (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *guddu* 

 
_highonmac,dear, can u pls give more details on rose romance lippie?
will it look good on nc42;43 ?thanx in advance_

 
Of course I can. I just put it on now. I am an NC45 for ref, so if it looks niceon me it would look good on you. THe lipstick is a lustre so it is quite sheer but as you build it up it becomes a very wearable pinkie lavendar colour. Its soft and subtle so its good for everyday. I don't have the best lighting right now, but I will update on how it looks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps. So far i like it. Its not OMG run out and get it type of thing though.


----------



## guddu (Apr 24, 2009)

Thnx dear,glad u like it.I want to check this when I visit mac


----------



## zerin (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm eyeing Magnetique lipglass for sure....Is it similar to any Mac lipglasses you have right now?......can't wait til tomorrow!


----------



## highonmac (Apr 24, 2009)

No it is like nothing I have. I am trying to think but, I am pretty sure mac doesn't have anything dupable to it. Its a really really pretty deep pink with purple and pink sheens, its soooo hot!


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks for the replies, im gona give the castor oil a shot!!!

i went out and bought the angel lipstick the other day but it makes me look soooo washed out!!!  what kind of lipliner can i use with it to make it look better ?


----------



## highonmac (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_thanks for the replies, im gona give the castor oil a shot!!!

i went out and bought the angel lipstick the other day but it makes me look soooo washed out!!! what kind of lipliner can i use with it to make it look better ?_

 
I tried angel lipstick at the mac store the other store and it washed me out too. I too would like to know if this would look better with a lip liner. I really wanted it to work.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 25, 2009)

Try Dervish, Soar, Pink Treat, or Cedar.  Good luck!


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Try Dervish, Soar, Pink Treat, or Cedar. Good luck!_

 

is dervish similar to whirl?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 25, 2009)

^^No, its more pink.


----------



## zerin (Apr 25, 2009)

Angel lipstick is amazing. Honest! Just use a lipliner that's close to your skintone....a neutral shade would do ok.

*Shaista *-  Even if you're the same or lighter than me...it should be fine. Maybe, you're not used to it. If you still have the receipt....exchange it for Faux or Brave lipstick or the suggestions DirtyPlum mentioned lol.... it's a pretty nude pink and it's not so light as angel. (I love Faux lipstick better) Try them on in the store. 

So yeh...I got my makeup done again at the Mac counter but his time it was SO SHITTY! I hated it. I had bad luck and I ended up with a bad MA.  She did it so quick like in 15minutes WTF?...it's suppose to take longer to do a better job with everything...she has worse skills than me....lol She put very little foundation too...the friend I went with ended up with a nice MA and she took like 40minutes on her at least and did an AWESOME JOB. (She did a Hello Kitty Orange look) I was so jealous! lol  I did this silverish smokey eyes with Rose Romance's Silverthorn eyeshadow and print and copperplate...it was pretty but it wasn't all that good as how my last makeup at Mac was done. I shouldve asked for the same MA as before....oh well. So I got Silverthorn eyeshadow (unique silver blue shade-veluxe pearl) and Magnetique lipglass and 2 sample pigments (Mutiny & Circa Plum).

*DirtyPlum *- I'm thinking of getting the new Prep n Prime Powder or should I get the Pro invisible powder instead?  I heard the old one may look ashy on darker skintones? and the old one contains more amount of product too....Do these two have the same function?


----------



## Glitterati* (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Can you tell me what is the difference between liplass, dazzleglass, plushglass and lustreglass, aren't they all lip glosses or is it a marketing pitch? Never really been into gloss as I find it sticky and feels funny on the lips but ever since I tried Instant Gold (thanks Ziya) I am liking it alot more.

Thanks!


----------



## Glitterati* (Apr 26, 2009)

I been reading the reviews and recommendations regarding Refined MSF and I think I might give it another try at Mac tomorrow?  I know some of you are fans so was wondering if I should wait for the other MSF's that are coming out in the summer or get refined.  Also are the MSF duo's LE?  I'm also going to try albatross.  I have been sick all day so been on the computer just checking out makeup!


----------



## Glitterati* (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Try Dervish, Soar, Pink Treat, or Cedar. Good luck!_

 

I found Dervish quite frosty, but a pretty light pink.


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Angel lipstick is amazing. Honest! Just use a lipliner that's close to your skintone....a neutral shade would do ok.

*Shaista *- Even if you're the same or lighter than me...it should be fine. Maybe, you're not used to it. If you still have the receipt....exchange it for Faux or Brave lipstick or the suggestions DirtyPlum mentioned lol.... it's a pretty nude pink and it's not so light as angel. (I love Faux lipstick better) Try them on in the store. 

So yeh...I got my makeup done again at the Mac counter but his time it was SO SHITTY! I hated it. I had bad luck and I ended up with a bad MA. She did it so quick like in 15minutes WTF?...it's suppose to take longer to do a better job with everything...she has worse skills than me....lol She put very little foundation too...the friend I went with ended up with a nice MA and she took like 40minutes on her at least and did an AWESOME JOB. (She did a Hello Kitty Orange look) I was so jealous! lol I did this silverish smokey eyes with Rose Romance's Silverthorn eyeshadow and print and copperplate...it was pretty but it wasn't all that good as how my last makeup at Mac was done. I shouldve asked for the same MA as before....oh well. So I got Silverthorn eyeshadow (unique silver blue shade-veluxe pearl) and Magnetique lipglass and 2 sample pigments (Mutiny & Circa Plum).
_

 
Aww, i am sorry you ended up with a MUA who didn't do her job well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Next time just book it with the MUA that you prefer.

Is Silverthorn a must?? The greys i have are silver ring, electra and Knight Divine..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati** 

 
_Hi Ladies,

Can you tell me what is the difference between liplass, dazzleglass, plushglass and lustreglass, aren't they all lip glosses or is it a marketing pitch? Never really been into gloss as I find it sticky and feels funny on the lips but ever since I tried Instant Gold (thanks Ziya) I am liking it alot more.

Thanks!_

 
Dazzleglass: Has a lot of glitter in it which makes your lips look really glittery.

Plushglass: Is like a lip plumper, when you apply it to your lips, you would feel a tingly feeling and it doesn't smell like the normal vanilla scent in other lipglasses.

Lusterglass: The first difference is that it's applicater is like a brush, it is not a doe foot like lipglass. It provides a lustery finish.

Read the description in the MAC website for more info, i am not sure if i covered everything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lipglass: M·A·C Cosmetics | Tinted Lipglass

Dazzleglass: M·A·C Cosmetics | Dazzleglass

Plushglass: M·A·C Cosmetics | Plushglass

Lusterglass: M·A·C Cosmetics | Lustreglass


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_*DirtyPlum *- I'm thinking of getting the new Prep n Prime Powder or should I get the Pro invisible powder instead? I heard the old one may look ashy on darker skintones? and the old one contains more amount of product too....Do these two have the same function?_

 
What would you like the powder for, what use and what do you already have? 

The Pro Set Powders are just that, setting powders and they have talc in them which, if not applied in moderation, can look ashy.  Its great for freelancing kits cos you dont have to carry around different shades of setting powders.

The Prep n Prime Transparent Finishing powder is far superior IMO.  It contains silica (oil absorbing), and mica (creates blurring effect) feels divine and looks invisible on the skin.  Its kinda like a HD powder which fixes MU and has the science behind it to create a soft-focus look.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati** 

 
_Hi Ladies,

Can you tell me what is the difference between liplass, dazzleglass, plushglass and lustreglass, aren't they all lip glosses or is it a marketing pitch? Never really been into gloss as I find it sticky and feels funny on the lips but ever since I tried Instant Gold (thanks Ziya) I am liking it alot more.

Thanks!_

 
Nunu explained it well and the decriptions on the website should do the rest.  I think if you are new to lipgloss then go for the lipgelees first as they arent as sticky and more sheer in colour.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Is Silverthorn a must?? The greys i have are silver ring, electra and Knight Divine.._

 
How often do you wear silvers and greys?  I'm not a huge fan of silvers on desi skintones and think the ones you have are pretty much great for the odd dalliance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only one I would say is missing is Scene eyeshadow, its a real grey that makes a lush matte semi-smokey eye.  

The Rose Romance must haves are the cheek gel blush and maybe lip stains. The lipglosses are worth checking out too.  BUT...

Save your money for SWarriors, Naked Honey, Double Dazzle, and Colour Craft.  These will most certainly excite us.  TRUST ME!!!  
This is prolly the most exciting set of collections I have seen in a while.


----------



## shaista1985 (Apr 26, 2009)

is the MAC prep + prime line filler supposed to be used before or after foundation? or both?

i have hugely obvious prominent smile lines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 and i am hoping this product will help as whenevr i apply makeup the foundation always messes up at those lines - wedges right into the lines, making them even more obvious


----------



## zerin (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks *DirtyPlum! *I will get the Prep&Prime Powder eventually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Glitterati: *I think you should wait til the summer collections for the MSFs because you will have more variety. I find MSFs do a better job in getting that "glow" than Nars Albatross. If you ever find Warmed MSF get it! It's really pretty and gives you a beautiful warm glow without any chunky glitter.

*Shaista*: I bought the line filler but still didn't get the chance to use it...lol But I heard you should apply it before foundation. I think DirtyPlum would know the right answer to this one...


----------



## nunu (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you SO much DirtyPlum!!!


----------



## Glitterati* (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks Dirty Plum, Zerin and Nunu!

*Highlighter* - I ended up getting the _Refined MSF_, I got the MUA to try it on my face and she did a good job of applying it. She also told me if I want a more metallic look to use fix plus to wet the 187 brush and apply. I used it last night for a party it gave a nice neutral glow to my face. I asked the MUA to get me one with more peach veining and she did! I will probably still buy another one during the summer though, depending of course how they look.  

I also asked her about _Warmed_ and how I would like to get it and she told me that _Gold Deposit_ is the same, she tried that on my face but I was not crazy about it.  Do any of you find that it is similar to _Warmed_?

*Concealer *- In my never ending quest for concealer I came across a MUFE counter at the Bay and tried the full cover but like Zerin mentioned in one of her earlier posts the 10 was too light and the 12 was too dark.  The MUA tried to sell me on the 12 by telling me to go home and apply my foundation over it but it looked too orangey on my skintone. She also told me to try the Este Lauder double coverage concealer.  

*Blush* - So finally I got myself Torrid!  You guys are very convincing.  I tried Orgasm, Gilda and Gina as well.  Gilda was peachy and not as sparkly so I might get it for more daytime work looks.  The Torrid is really nice for evening and with the Refined MSF it looked great!

*Lipstick* - In one of my other posts I mentioned that Dervish was pink and frosty but when I actually looked at my lipstick it was Delish! Delish is very frosty but I used it with the instant gold over top and it toned down quite nicely.  

Are any of you ladies getting the Rose Romance Lipsticks, I swatched them in the store and they look really nice for summer.  

Thanks everyone for your help, you've enabled me to go out and buy more stuff.  I find when I'm having a down day or just blah it helps to go out and buy one item of makeup to cheer me up!


----------



## zerin (Apr 29, 2009)

Glitterati! - Yeh...the MA said the same thing to me when she tested Refined MSF...I loved it actually. I didn't find it chalky on me and too glittery like some MSFs. Gold Deposit does look similar to Warmed but I think it's a bit more glittery. Warmed doesnt have glitter to me.  I heard So Ceylon is in the perm line but it is darker than Warmed. I think you should be fine with Refined right now and than wait til July for the other MSFs.

Check this blog for swatch comparisions: Fafinettex3: MSF Swatches

Yeh...#12 is too dark and #10 was too light so I just use MAC NW 35 Select Coverup Concealer and MUFE #10 and it works fine for me. I like this combo and the texture of it. MUFE liquid full cover concealer is so pigmented and dries up quickly too so it doesn't get into the lines as much as you pat it in. 

I love Torrid blush...It's my MOST USED one!!

Rose Romance lipsticks seemed like I had similar colours already and these were lustres too..I'm trying to stay away from lustres right now....lol I have enough of those but then again some lustres are really pretty. I love the new vivaglam lipstick even though it's a lustre..it's AMAZING!


----------



## animacani (Apr 29, 2009)

Is viva glam VISE the new lipstick? I bought it the other day and I just freakin LOVE IT!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati** 

 
_I also asked her about Warmed and how I would like to get it and she told me that Gold Deposit is the same, she tried that on my face but I was not crazy about it. Do any of you find that it is similar to Warmed?_

 
No, they are not really similar.  GD is more bornzey gold whereas Warmed is a more mellow lighter gold.  GD is also more shimmery and therefore doesnt apply as well as Warmed.  I'm not a fan of it and generally find the mineralize line a lot more yellow and the msfs quite frosty.

Try Nars Luster, Sertao and Albatross as good blendable highlighters.  Otherwise Mac Vanilla pigment is great, as are some of the CCBs.  

Guerlain are great for bronzers and highlighters too.


----------



## Glitterati* (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Have a chance to buy some Mac makeup with a discount, just wanted your advice on must have items, colors of shadow etc so I can compile my list.  This is what I currently have:

*Eyeshadow - *Embark, carbon, knight divine, deep truth, freshwater, woodwinked, goldmine, juxt, humid, aquadisiac, ricepaper, satellite dreams, expensive pink, star violet, naked luch, amber lights

*Blush and MSF - *Petticoat, Refined no Mac blush just Nars Torrid, could use a rec. on a peach blush. What color should I get for a MSF all over color I'm an NC40?

*Lipstick - *hug me, twig, midimauve, VG6, VG6SE, Verve, Instant Gold gloss

What other shadows and products do I absolutely need, this is a one time shot so want to make sure I take advantage of it!  I could use some lipsticks, Thanks!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Apr 29, 2009)

You are missing:

Violet pigment, all that glitters e/s, da bling e/s, satin taupe e/s, twinks e/s, antiqued e/s and bronze e/s

Peaches, fleur power, peachykeen, dame, cantaloupe blushers

Kinda sexy, spirit, cherish, freckletone, syrup, plumful, mocha, faux, brave, vg5, half n half, ravishing, fanfare, creme de la femme lipsticks

missy and bare slimshines

lust, ample pink, love nectar, and vg5 lipglass


----------



## highonmac (Apr 29, 2009)

All so to add to the blush list is gingerly and so ceylon msf if you can still find it.

Eyeshadows: fig. 1 or noctunelle, saddle, and cork. 

Lipstick: up the amp for some colour, and magnetique from rose romance

Other than that dirtyplum covered most of it!


----------



## highonmac (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Is viva glam VISE the new lipstick? I bought it the other day and I just freakin LOVE IT!_

 

OMG i totallly agree. This is my absolute new favourite lipstick. Its such a nice soft pink! Can you guys recommend any workable pinks. Nothing to harsh like fushia or tooo light. I tried angel and it was a bit too light. I am an nc45 so it didn't work out.


----------



## highonmac (Apr 29, 2009)

BTW, you guys should really try dolce vita blush. I thinks its really nice and misunderstood.


----------



## zerin (Apr 29, 2009)

I love the VivaGlam VISE lipstick too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HighonMac  - Since you don't want such bright pinks...why not try...Brave/ Faux (Nude Pinks) or Cosmo lipsticks and then Fastplay (a bit darker). Try Cosmo first! Cosmo is kinda similar to the new vivaglam lippie but it's in amplified finish. Faux is lighter than Cosmo though but a pretty pink. Try them on at the store as well and see what you like best.

Check out some swatches here... XinaRox's Cosmo-Diva Blog!: My Lipstick Collection with Swatches


----------



## highonmac (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Guys. I need serious help! I have a party to go to tommorow and I have no clue how to wear my makeup. I will drop by tomorrow to pick up a few things based on the recommendations you present to me if I do not have it. HELP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Dress is a cream 60's/70's inspired dress. I bought it from forever21 Monday however it is not on the website. The style is similar to this dress on the website but, this was is a little ugly, mine is much cuter I swear! LOL The waist sits under the bust and has a cute bow on the top. 

http://www.forever21.com/twelve/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=FOREVER21&category%5Fna  me=12x12%5Fdresses&product%5Fid=2056538646&Page=1

The shoes are the only sort of colour I have in the outfit. The are cobalt blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SteveMadden - TRINITIE BLU SDE women's dress high platform

Please I need your help

TIA


----------



## mac4less (Apr 30, 2009)

im nc42...everytime i work with any greys or black..my eyes end up looking so muddy...am i doing something wrong???


----------



## highonmac (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac4less* 

 
_im nc42...everytime i work with any greys or black..my eyes end up looking so muddy...am i doing something wrong???_

 

I find the same thing too. I can never do an actualy "smoky eye" with black on the entire lid or even a silver smoky eye. It makes me look I don't know drugged. Personally, I think grey doesn't look that great on desi skin because of the yellow


----------



## Rupa27 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi ladies,

My name is Rupa and I'm new to this forum. I'm punjabi nc35-nc37ish from toronto. I have been on a new buy since the mac warehouse sale on march 28th. After spending wayyyy too much $ my boyfriend dared me that I couldn't buy any makeup till my birthday....... and I have succeeded!!!! Yayness

My birthday is this weekend and he is taking me to the pro store downtown!!!! I have never been and am super excited!!!
My question to you ladies is what to buy? If you guys have any recommendations on blushes and creme blushes, I would be very grateful.
I don't like alot of shimmer on my face so any matte or less shimmery blushes would be great.

My mac blush collection includes:
peachykeen, prism, ablaze, blush baby and ladyblush (creme)

I also wanna get 2 nars blushes. I only have orgasm and it doesn't show up well on my skin... should have gotten something darker but oh well. if you have any recs

OMG im sooo excited to shop again yay!!

Thanks guys

-Rupa


----------



## highonmac (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rupa27* 

 
_Hi ladies,

My name is Rupa and I'm new to this forum. I'm punjabi nc35-nc37ish from toronto. I have been on a new buy since the mac warehouse sale on march 28th. After spending wayyyy too much $ my boyfriend dared me that I couldn't buy any makeup till my birthday....... and I have succeeded!!!! Yayness

My birthday is this weekend and he is taking me to the pro store downtown!!!! I have never been and am super excited!!!
My question to you ladies is what to buy? If you guys have any recommendations on blushes and creme blushes, I would be very grateful.
I don't like alot of shimmer on my face so any matte or less shimmery blushes would be great.

My mac blush collection includes:
peachykeen, prism, ablaze, blush baby and ladyblush (creme)

I also wanna get 2 nars blushes. I only have orgasm and it doesn't show up well on my skin... should have gotten something darker but oh well. if you have any recs

OMG im sooo excited to shop again yay!!

Thanks guys

-Rupa_

 

Hi Rupa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That sounds like so much fun. I suggest for eyeshadows, get cantaloupe blush! Its a definite must have a fave of mine. You also could get from the permanent line, fluer power and desert rose. 

In terms of nars blush I recommend torrid (many will agree) and because this is my new love, dolce vita!


----------



## mac4less (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey Rupa...welcome to the forum....
torontonian here as well..its soo hard to find anyone from toronto here....i get so excited everytime i see one..lol...


----------



## IslandLover (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rupa27* 

 
_Hi ladies,

My name is Rupa and I'm new to this forum. I'm punjabi nc35-nc37ish from toronto. I have been on a new buy since the mac warehouse sale on march 28th. After spending wayyyy too much $ my boyfriend dared me that I couldn't buy any makeup till my birthday....... and I have succeeded!!!! Yayness

My birthday is this weekend and he is taking me to the pro store downtown!!!! I have never been and am super excited!!!
My question to you ladies is what to buy? If you guys have any recommendations on blushes and creme blushes, I would be very grateful.
I don't like alot of shimmer on my face so any matte or less shimmery blushes would be great.

My mac blush collection includes:
peachykeen, prism, ablaze, blush baby and ladyblush (creme)

I also wanna get 2 nars blushes. I only have orgasm and it doesn't show up well on my skin... should have gotten something darker but oh well. if you have any recs

OMG im sooo excited to shop again yay!!

Thanks guys

-Rupa_

 
Hey Guys! Sorry, it's been awhile. Welcome Rupa!

I actually just went to the Pro store in NYC this past weekend and picked up Azalea blush which is a bright crazy fuscia in the pan but is GORGEOUS on the skin with a light hand. It's a matte finish so no shimmer.

My favorite Nars blushes are Taos, Oasis, Desire, Gilda, & of course TORRID. I haven't tried Dolce Vita yet but Highonmac is making me itch for it....

NDN-ISTA - WHERE YOU AT! It was so great meeting you this weekend!! I'm so glad you came out & met up with me!! Even if only for 5 min  You have to let me know when you come down here!


----------



## highonmac (Apr 30, 2009)

*mac4less- *whatcha talking about hommie, i am from toronto to and so is zerin! Whoot we should meet up and go shopping hehe


----------



## highonmac (Apr 30, 2009)

*islandlover -* here let me help you itch some more GO GET DOLCE VITA! lol  Is oasis diffrent from sin btw? I was thinking about getting it but if it is similar i don't want it, and I ordered taos last week, can't wait to get it!


----------



## Rupa27 (Apr 30, 2009)

omg yay im not the only brown girl obsessed with makeup  omg and great to know there soo many of us in toronto 

thanks for your suggestions: so far im going for cantaloupe, dolce vita and torrid.... any other suggestions would be great

im also on the hunt for a pinkish/purpleish/mauveish eyeshadow... ive seen pic online of "of summer" from the new rose romance collections but haven't seen it in person yet. has anyone seen it ?and think this might be the right mauveish colour im looking for or can suggest anything eles. 

Thanks guys

-Rupa


----------



## highonmac (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rupa27* 

 
_omg yay im not the only brown girl obsessed with makeup  omg and great to know there soo many of us in toronto 

thanks for your suggestions: so far im going for cantaloupe, dolce vita and torrid.... any other suggestions would be great

im also on the hunt for a pinkish/purpleish/mauveish eyeshadow... ive seen pic online of "of summer" from the new rose romance collections but haven't seen it in person yet. has anyone seen it ?and think this might be the right mauveish colour im looking for or can suggest anything eles. 

Thanks guys

-Rupa_

 
yes i have of summer, and trust me don't get it! It will not show up. it is best for fair skinned ladies. I recommend something like vibrant grape, creme de violet, hmmm........hepcat not sure in turns of mauve because make doesn't seem to have one close to it...whatch think ladies?


----------



## zerin (May 1, 2009)

WOW! Nice to see some more Torontonians! YAY! =D Hello Rupa and Mac4Lesss! There are tons of Torontonians on Specktra actually lol...I've been a while for me on Specktra...so I've seen tons! I even bumped into one person at school....lol

*highonmac *- Yeh the pic online isn't so great but I'm sure your outfit is very cute! lol ok so let me warn you...I am not the best when suggesting makeup colours and stuff...like seriously...I do whatever and I don't even mind matching my outfit to my eyeshadow too but I don't match it to every single colour though....maybe 1-2shades lol...so I've been loving blues alot these days....Why don't you try a blueish look which is similar to your shoes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure you won't go full blue on the lid...lol 

Try a dark bluish or purple smokey look?
or
Try a neutral colour starting from the inner lid and drawing out with a blue shade and then darkening it up with some more dark blue?

Also, whatever eyeshadow you do...you should wear lashes too...it really makes the eyes complete.

You can even try a little "Twiggy" style by putting no eyeliner at the waterline and just putting a heavy coat of mascara to your bottom lashes.  Kinda like this pic but you don't have to exacturate it this much...lol
http://www.erinralph.net/wp-content/...hes_twiggy.jpg

Hope this helped. =S I suck at giving makeup look suggestions...lol

*Rupa *- I agree with everyone else....You should totally get TORRID! It's the best Nars blush ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also love Mac Desert Rose (Matte) it looks beautiful with a golden MSF or highlight on the cheeks. Also, for purplish/pink eyeshadows....try Hepcat or PlumDressing(it's a bit darker than Hepcat) but they look very similar.

Also...honesty, just skip Rose Romance collection...unless you totally want something real bad! You can get silverthorn e/s if you don't have electra. The other eyeshadow colours are too blah and light and better for lighter skinned people. The beauty powder blushes are very sheer too. The lipglosses are pretty too only if you don't have something similar. Just wait for the summer collections and the next Mac Collection: Style Warriors!!!


----------



## highonmac (May 1, 2009)

*zerin*- Thanks for the great idea zerin, I really like the twiggy one heh. Yah, the dress on the site is atrocious(sp?) but mine is similar in shape argh how to explain. I should have taken a picture!


----------



## ndn-ista (May 1, 2009)

Hi! 

Welcome all the new comers!

Ziya - I'm sorry, but the Presitage Baked bronzer, thats all it says on it. The color is St. Tropez, I am sure you can find it at most local drugstores. Let me know if you get, I still lovee it. I also picked up their blush in Terra Rose, it has no talc, no oil, and no fragance. MAC Gingerly blush with Terra Rose is nice!

Yes, I finally met up with another specktraette woohoo! Islandlover, I will DEF know when I am in your hood! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you guys had a fab time in nyc!


----------



## MadMunky (May 2, 2009)

This thread always makes me wanna buy stuff.....where did I put my purse.....


----------



## highonmac (May 2, 2009)

Hey Ladies in Canada. I just found out that the Rose Romance Quad will not be selling in here and that it is a Nordies Exclusive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know if you could purchase this online? Does nordies ship to canada? Are any of you interested in this quad?


----------



## zerin (May 2, 2009)

I'm sure the Bay will have this quad. I have seen Nordies Mac Exclusive products being sold at the Bay....I remember seeing somethings last summer.


----------



## dopista (May 3, 2009)

I think I just converted two friends into M.A.C. addicts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. They bought more than I did (not too bad since my last trip was 2 weeks ago). Give me a few more weeks and they will be on spectra *evil laugh*. Anyhow, I got twig, Viva6 l/s and the viva 6 l/g. Turns out Twig on me is very similar to Nars dolce vita l/g and I am not sure whether I should return the viva 6 l/g. Does anyone actually buy both the l/s and l/g?? Help!! 

Also, thank you zerin for your recs on love nectar and gladiola! Now I just have to work up the nerve to wear Gladiola and GAT outside my bedroom!


----------



## highonmac (May 3, 2009)

*zerin -* the mac stand at the bay told me they weren't going to carry it in canada, but if you happen to get your hands on one tell me where k doll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*dopista -* I always try to buy a lipstick and lipgloss together just cause hehe, its an excuse to get more things lol I don't have dolce vita lipgloss which is a shocks since I love its big sister blush. I think I will get it but you say it looks similar twig? *Zerin *i think you have bought right? do they look similar?


----------



## Glitterati* (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati** 

 
_Hi Ladies,

Have a chance to buy some Mac makeup with a discount, just wanted your advice on must have items, colors of shadow etc so I can compile my list. This is what I currently have:

*Eyeshadow - *Embark, carbon, knight divine, deep truth, freshwater, woodwinked, goldmine, juxt, humid, aquadisiac, ricepaper, satellite dreams, expensive pink, star violet, naked luch, amber lights

*Blush and MSF - *Petticoat, Refined no Mac blush just Nars Torrid, could use a rec. on a peach blush. What color should I get for a MSF all over color I'm an NC40?

*Lipstick - *hug me, twig, midimauve, VG6, VG6SE, Verve, Instant Gold gloss

What other shadows and products do I absolutely need, this is a one time shot so want to make sure I take advantage of it! I could use some lipsticks, Thanks!_

 

So this is what I'm thinking about getting:

*Eyeshadows:*
cranberry
sushi flower
satin taupe
vex
all that glitters
sketch
beautiful iris

My question is I am looking for a neutral base for my eyelids and there are so many browns, do you ladies recommend anyone particular color for lids, I'm an NC40 ish. I've heard of bamboo, cork etc.

*Other products:*

Blacktrack fluid line
rubenesque paint pot
penultimate liner
irridescant loose powder in golden bronze
peachykeen blush
love nectar l/g

Love to hear any feedback!  Thanks ladies!


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_Anyhow, I got twig, Viva6 l/s and the viva 6 l/g. Turns out Twig on me is very similar to Nars dolce vita l/g and I am not sure whether I should return the viva 6 l/g. Does anyone actually buy both the l/s and l/g?? Help!!_

 
Pls dont return your VG product!  Its such a pretty colour that is universally flattering and will buy a HIV/Aids checking kit for someone.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_I don't have dolce vita lipgloss which is a shocks since I love its big sister blush. I think I will get it but you say it looks similar twig? *Zerin *i think you have bought right? do they look similar?_

 
I dont know about DV gloss but I have Twig and DV lipstick.  I have to say they are very different in colour and texture.  DV is more of a lustre texture with more pink in it.  Twig is a more satin (semi-matte) texture that looks pretty browny mauve.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati** 

 
_So this is what I'm thinking about getting:

*Eyeshadows:*
cranberry
sushi flower
satin taupe
vex
all that glitters
sketch
beautiful iris

My question is I am looking for a neutral base for my eyelids and there are so many browns, do you ladies recommend anyone particular color for lids, I'm an NC40 ish. I've heard of bamboo, cork etc._

 
Sketch and Cranberry are overated IMO.  Paradisco is another must have and maybe you should include a highlight colour like Ricepaper or Shroom.  Also another crease colour to go with your neutrals like Twinks, Mulch, Sable?

For your neutrals go for:

All that Glitters
Era
Grain
Wedge
Patina
Honey Lust or Honesty (if u dont mind lustres)
Groundwork paint pot
Sublime Nature paint

I personally think the following are actually waste of purchases cos they do nothing/very little for desi skintones.  
Cork
Bamboo
Brown Down
Corduroy
Haux
Club
Romp
Quarry
Soba
Omega


----------



## zerin (May 5, 2009)

*dopista -* DP is right....Dolce Vita lipstick is pretty sheer to me and it's like a lustre...gives a wet look. It's nothing like the new vivaglam lipstick or Twig. You should keep it! I also have the DV lipgloss and love that too.

*Glitterati *- I would definitely get Sketch eyeshadow! It's my favourite crease colour and I have a huge dent in the pan since I use it SOO MUCH! lol You should rather get Parfait Amour than Beautiful Iris. I mostly use cranberry when using Fall/bridal type colours. DP's neutral recs are great as well.


----------



## ndn-ista (May 6, 2009)

LADIES!

Omfg, the Stila India collection looks sooo pretty!!! Looks like another dent in my wallet is waiting to happen.


----------



## zerin (May 7, 2009)

^^^YES! I'm excited for the lipglosses especially! I want the coral one for sure. Do you know the release date?


----------



## nunu (May 7, 2009)

^^I just saw the quad and i love it!!


----------



## animacani (May 7, 2009)

I really want the convertible colour and the coral lipgloss!! <3 Im lovin the packaging too!


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 7, 2009)

Why do brown desi women love brown lipstick? I know such little women who actually experiment with other colours n only stick to pink blush n brown lipstick? WTF is that combo all about n why is it so appealing? 

Rant! Sorry I'm prolly asking wrong set of girls - u guys clearly like different colours n combos...


----------



## ndn-ista (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_^^^YES! I'm excited for the lipglosses especially! I want the coral one for sure. Do you know the release date?_

 
Sometime next week.  Don't know the exact date!


----------



## nunu (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Why do brown desi women love brown lipstick? I know such little women who actually experiment with other colours n only stick to pink blush n brown lipstick? WTF is that combo all about n why is it so appealing? 

Rant! Sorry I'm prolly asking wrong set of girls - u guys clearly like different colours n combos..._

 
Hahaha, i know what you're talking about. Women only stick to a dark Maroon lipstick or Brown. 
I remember the MA in the store telling me how she hates it when that happens. When i went to back2 mac some of my stuff she picked out some lovely pinks and nudes for me and always told me not to go for browns..There were some ugly ones that came out with The Originals release.

She had it once as her FB status.


----------



## animacani (May 9, 2009)

Hey guys ;D
For those of you who has otherworldly blush , can you actually use it as a blush or does it only show up as a highlight color?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Hey guys ;D
For those of you who has otherworldly blush , can you actually use it as a blush or does it only show up as a highlight color?_

 
I use it mainly as a highlighter, sometimes i put it over blush when i want to add shimmer.  It gives no color pay off on my skin


----------



## nunu (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Hey guys ;D
For those of you who has otherworldly blush , can you actually use it as a blush or does it only show up as a highlight color?_

 
Heya,
It only shows up as a golden shimmer on my skin so i can only use it on top of blush.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 9, 2009)

I have practically no MAC stuff and the stuff I do have is being saved for when I'm better at application.

However, I'm currently using a Smashbox blusher which is perfect for my skin, it's the duo Aurora Halo.  One side is a white powder which is shimmery (but not too much) when you put it on above the cheekbone and the other is a dusky pink colour which matches my skin perfectly as a blusher shade.  It's not too pricy and lasts ages so you may want to check that out


----------



## highonmac (May 9, 2009)

Wow, i have to get my hands on otherworldly blush, its driving me crazy. That, and the pandamonium quad


----------



## lushious_lips (May 9, 2009)

OMG, Up the Amp is such a beautiful color. I'm so happy i bought it.


----------



## zerin (May 13, 2009)

Everybody's awfully quiet here...lol

Are you guys getting anything from the Style Warriors collection?

I'm getting Bright Future eyeshadow for sure. (Like everyone else-A MUST HAVE) I might be getting Brave New Bronze and Purple Rite lipstick as well...but still IFFY on those...


----------



## highonmac (May 14, 2009)

i am definatly going to get but the blushes, bright force eyeshadow, and maybe a few other things. I am limiting myself to 5 things for collection this year


----------



## animacani (May 14, 2009)

I think im gonna get the pink and the gold lustre drops(is that what they are called?) and vibrant grape e/s and mabye a lipgloss too..


----------



## animacani (May 14, 2009)

By the way , I got pink lemonade lipglass yesterday and I just love it! Its a really pretty corally pink colour , if you love sock hop from the heatherette collection , trust me , you are going to love this too!


----------



## lushious_lips (May 14, 2009)

I'm going to get a few things from Style Warriors.


----------



## nunu (May 14, 2009)

Does anyone know if On a mission compares to Ablaze blush?? I can't recall which collection ablaze was released in. But if they are simmilar i'm hoping i can pass on it.

I've always loved Summer collections, so this collection is a hit for me


----------



## zerin (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Does anyone know if On a mission compares to Ablaze blush?? I can't recall which collection ablaze was released in. But if they are simmilar i'm hoping i can pass on it.

I've always loved Summer collections, so this collection is a hit for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I saw Ablaze blush at a friends house few weeks ago...I think it's much more reddish while On A Mission blush is more berry. I'm not a big fan of berry blushes though...so I passed on these ones. I already have Eversun blush from this collection....I LOVE IT!


----------



## highonmac (May 15, 2009)

I really want eversun. I can't wait to get it! I don't mind berry blushes, i like the berry ish mauve like blushes.  This looks purply too


----------



## frocher (May 15, 2009)

,,,


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 15, 2009)

^^ I agree,  I am wearing Orgasm over MAC Harmony blusher today and its a really pretty combo!


----------



## animacani (May 15, 2009)

Has anyone here tried Stila convertible color? Im thinking of getting it in Petunia! It looks really pretty!


----------



## frocher (May 15, 2009)

^They are gorgeous, I like all the colors I have tried.  They are prettier on the cheeks than the lips imo.


----------



## animacani (May 15, 2009)

^ Thanks!  I have a friend whos going to the US. Do you guys have any of what I should tell her to get for me? Im thinking about getting stuff from brands like stila, benefit , nars etc. Also MAC is half price there ,yaayy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Has anyone tried out benefits ''posietint''?


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2009)

To the girls who love NARS...

I added Taos to my blusher collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I initially went to get Torrid but it was out of stuck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now i have, Orgasm, Outlaw, Super Orgasm and Taos.
I was drawn to Mounia, Desire and another one i can't remember but they were sold out on them too.


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 15, 2009)

^^girl, you need you some Deep Throat and Luster too!


----------



## nunu (May 15, 2009)

^Thank you!!! If they weren't out of stock i would've looked at them.
Definately adding them to my list!!
What others do you reccomend?

By the way, i wanted to tell you that after months of trying to make studio finish work for me, it finally did today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much!


----------



## IslandLover (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^Thank you!!! If they weren't out of stock i would've looked at them.
Definately adding them to my list!!
What others do you reccomend?

By the way, i wanted to tell you that after months of trying to make studio finish work for me, it finally did today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much!_

 
Hey Nunu

I'm NC42 and I LOVE my Nars blushes! I have Desire (one of my faves), Taos, Torrid, Gilda, Oasis, Taj Mahal, and Sertao. 

I think absolute musts are Desire, Taos, & Torrid. So now you have to add Desire & Torrid to your collection!

I also love Gilda. It's VERY similar to Torrid but its a matte color vs the shimmer. It works the best on my skintone. But Desire is definitely my all-time favorite.

animacani - I have a Stila Convertible in Gerbera. I love the color but I have a little bit of a hard time blending it on my skin. I use a stippling brush and it works great. I love putting my Torrid blush over it.


----------



## frocher (May 16, 2009)

,,,,,,


----------



## highonmac (May 16, 2009)

Nunu -  you need dolce vita lol, i think i keep telling every one this hehe, torrid to once it is available. It looks blah when swatched but on the cheeks its stunning


----------



## animacani (May 16, 2009)

Is desire/mata hari similar to dollymix from MAC?


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^Thank you!!! If they weren't out of stock i would've looked at them.
Definately adding them to my list!!
What others do you reccomend?

By the way, i wanted to tell you that after months of trying to make studio finish work for me, it finally did today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thank you so much!_

 
Awesome!!! How did u make it work?

I would personally only recommend the shimmery nars blushers over the matte  ones. I bought gina which is matte n feel I have to work hard just tp make it look well blended... So mac peaches is a good dupe for that. Also u won't need sertao if u have luster. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandLover* 

 
_Hey Nunu

I'm NC42 and I LOVE my Nars blushes! I have Desire (one of my faves), Taos, Torrid, Gilda, Oasis, Taj Mahal, and Sertao. 

I think absolute musts are Desire, Taos, & Torrid. So now you have to add Desire & Torrid to your collection!

I also love Gilda. It's VERY similar to Torrid but its a matte color vs the shimmer. It works the best on my skintone. But Desire is definitely my all-time favorite.

animacani - I have a Stila Convertible in Gerbera. I love the color but I have a little bit of a hard time blending it on my skin. I use a stippling brush and it works great. I love putting my Torrid blush over it._


----------



## Rupa27 (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Hey Rupa.  Mounia and Dolce Vita would be gorgeous on your skin.  You could try using the orgasm as a highlight on top of a darker blush._

 

Thanks frocher I'm gonna try using orgasm as a highlight I was so disapointed when it didn't show up well on me. I ended up getting dolce vita and I love it... i don't recall seeing mounia at sephora/nars stall but will check it out next time Thanks again!


----------



## nunu (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Awesome!!! How did u make it work?

I would personally only recommend the shimmery nars blushers over the matte ones. I bought gina which is matte n feel I have to work hard just tp make it look well blended... So mac peaches is a good dupe for that. Also u won't need sertao if u have luster._

 
I guess i just needed to warm it up more and layer it on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Besides the 217 layers it on really well, i like it. At the end i just add a bit of nc42 moisture cover to brighten it up


----------



## Rupa27 (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_yes i have of summer, and trust me don't get it! It will not show up. it is best for fair skinned ladies. I recommend something like vibrant grape, creme de violet, hmmm........hepcat not sure in turns of mauve because make doesn't seem to have one close to it...whatch think ladies?_

 

Thanks highonmac, Zerin all you ladies that helped me! Yeah I swatched ofsummer on my finger and it looked soooo nice but when I put it on my hand it didn't show up at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As for blushes i ended up getting: cantaloupe, desert rose and gingerly and from sephora/nars counter: dolce vita, torrid (love), sin, taos and zen. 
Thanks alot guys w/out your suggestions I probably would have gotten something too light


----------



## highonmac (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Is desire/mata hari similar to dollymix from MAC?_

 
desire is a cotton candy pink more blue based
mata hari is purply pink which is also blue based
dollymix is candy pink but it is red based. There is a big difference between the three. Hope this helps


----------



## Glitterati* (May 18, 2009)

So yesterday I was killing time at the mall and went of course to Mac!  I was checking on the blushes, Peachtwist is really nice, Peachykeen is more pink than peach. 

Can anyone tell me if Cargo Rome is similar to Peachtwist?  I absolutely loved this, I think I will go back and get it.  

The MUA recommended sweet as cocoa for brown skin tones she said it looks different in the pan than on the cheeks, does anyone have this one and what do you think of it?

The Style Warriors collection is not out yet!!!!!!


----------



## highonmac (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati** 

 
_So yesterday I was killing time at the mall and went of course to Mac!  I was checking on the blushes, Peachtwist is really nice, Peachykeen is more pink than peach. 

Can anyone tell me if Cargo Rome is similar to Peachtwist?  I absolutely loved this, I think I will go back and get it.  

The MUA recommended sweet as cocoa for brown skin tones she said it looks different in the pan than on the cheeks, does anyone have this one and what do you think of it?

The Style Warriors collection is not out yet!!!!!!_

 
AHHHH i can't wait for the style warrior collection its driving me insane. I am ordering it online now! I do not have peach twist, peachykeen nor do i have sweet as cocoa but I do have cargo's rome and its such a stunning colour thats more of orange peachy colour


----------



## zerin (May 19, 2009)

Style Warriors is coming out on Thursday in stores. (Canada) I think some stores will have an event to go along with it. I know Yorkdale has it for sure this Thursday.


----------



## Ziya (May 20, 2009)

God I am so excited! I've never gone for an event or an appt and hopefully we be doing that on Thursday! Rome sounds like Peaches and a touch of golden irredescent powder..


----------



## highonmac (May 21, 2009)

hi ladies, i went an purchased a few things from the style warriors collection yesterday and i only picked up three things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i want to go back and get the lustre drops of there not sold out. i found that bright force (yellow eyeshadow) is a mix between goldmine and chrome yellow so in the end I didn't end up getting any of the eyeshadows. I got both blushes and one lipstick....tell me what you guys got and what you recommened


----------



## animacani (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does anyone know if stilas convertible color in gerbera is similar to melba blush from MAC? Will it show up on my nc42 skin? Im also thinking of getting it in petunia


----------



## highonmac (May 21, 2009)

how are the stila covertable colour i was really thinking about those? are the really that good?


----------



## animacani (May 21, 2009)

^ I havent tried them yet but I have heard ALOT of good things about them!


----------



## IslandLover (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Hey guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does anyone know if stilas convertible color in gerbera is similar to melba blush from MAC? Will it show up on my nc42 skin? Im also thinking of getting it in petunia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm NC42 and I have Gerbera. It's a gorgeous color but I have big pores & uneven skin so it doesn't go on as smooth as I'd like. I still use it though and I found the best application is with a MAC 187 or any stippling brush. I usually set it with NARS Torrid or Gilda.

As far as it's similarities to Melba...I'm not really sure. I feel like Gerbera is much more bright than Melba. I think putting Melba over Gerbera would be gorgeous.


----------



## IslandLover (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_hi ladies, i went an purchased a few things from the style warriors collection yesterday and i only picked up three things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i want to go back and get the lustre drops of there not sold out. i found that bright force (yellow eyeshadow) is a mix between goldmine and chrome yellow so in the end I didn't end up getting any of the eyeshadows. I got both blushes and one lipstick....tell me what you guys got and what you recommened_

 
Hey which lipstick did you get? I keep thinking about getting Brave New Bronze..

And how do you like the beauty powder blushes? Are they pretty & worth getting or are there similar colors in the permanent line?

And the LUSTRE DROPS - they look so pretty! I really want them but I have no idea how you're supposed to use them. Are they supposed to be used as a highlight?


----------



## highonmac (May 21, 2009)

islandlover - I got purple rite or something lol. I tried on brave new bronze, and I think it wasn't right for me but people with a lighter skin then me would suit it better. It would be the most perfect nude. I am nc45 so i pretty sure it would look lovely on you. I found that eversun is a cross of gingerly and cantaloupe and on a mission i think isss sooo pretty i really like!


----------



## guddu (May 21, 2009)

hi guys, its an out of topic question but,  i know there is a place in specktra where they sell/swap cosmetics , how do i get there? pls help, thanx in advance!!


----------



## animacani (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandLover* 

 
_I'm NC42 and I have Gerbera. It's a gorgeous color but I have big pores & uneven skin so it doesn't go on as smooth as I'd like. I still use it though and I found the best application is with a MAC 187 or any stippling brush. I usually set it with NARS Torrid or Gilda.

As far as it's similarities to Melba...I'm not really sure. I feel like Gerbera is much more bright than Melba. I think putting Melba over Gerbera would be gorgeous._

 
Ah, okay, thanks! But does it show up as a blush on you? or do you have to use a blush on top of it?


----------



## IslandLover (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Ah, okay, thanks! But does it show up as a blush on you? or do you have to use a blush on top of it?_

 
It can definitely suffice as a blush on its own. For those no make-up or low maintenance days, it works well. For me, I just like to add blush on top sometimes to set it. I have oily skin so Gerbera sometimes can melt away throughout the day if I don't put a little powder blush on top.

Hope that helps!


----------



## nunu (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *guddu* 

 
_hi guys, its an out of topic question but, i know there is a place in specktra where they sell/swap cosmetics , how do i get there? pls help, thanx in advance!!_

 
The Clearance Bin. It's right at the bottom of the Forum's page.


----------



## guddu (May 22, 2009)

thankyou so much nunu! im so dumb ,have been trying since so many days n still cudnt find
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, thanks!!


----------



## nunu (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *guddu* 

 
_thankyou so much nunu! im so dumb ,have been trying since so many days n still cudnt find
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, thanks!!_

 
No worries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So ladies, what kind of looks are you going to rock this summer?? Are you going to keep it natural, bronze it up etc? 

I think i'm going to be using my Golden Bronze loose powder everyitme i wear make up this season so that i get that glowy bronzey look


----------



## highonmac (May 23, 2009)

to be honest guys, i am a bit intimidated on bronzer, i am afraid im just gonna look more brown lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably just liner, blush, highlighter, maybe some of the lustre drops mixed in with the foundation


----------



## animacani (May 23, 2009)

Really? I LOOOOVE bronzer , back in the times bronzer was the only think I used! My favorite one has got to be glow fusion bronzer in golden , it looks pretty light but once you put it on it gives me this gorgeous glow! Im just wondring something about Laguna , is it more yellow-toned or is it like a orangey shade?


----------



## highonmac (May 23, 2009)

i was wondering the same thing. I was looking into laguna but do you think that casino would look better since i am an nc45?


----------



## nunu (May 23, 2009)

Laguna has no orange undertone to it what so ever. 










Laguna is on top and Golden bronze loose powder at the bottom.


----------



## nunu (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_to be honest guys, i am a bit intimidated on bronzer, i am afraid im just gonna look more brown lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably just liner, blush, highlighter, maybe some of the lustre drops mixed in with the foundation_

 
Try the Golden Bronze loose powder. I'm nc43 and when i apply it, it doesn't add any brown to my skin, just a nice glowy sheen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll definately be using the lustre drops too!


----------



## animacani (May 23, 2009)

^^Thanks alot Nunu! That was really helpful!
Okay , I need some help! I cannot decide wether I should get coppertone  peaches or gingerly blush.. I really want to achieve this look:


----------



## highonmac (May 23, 2009)

oohhhh that is soooo hawt. I would love to know. Gingerly is sort of like that on me, maybe you should give eversun a try! Sorry to ask again, but do you think casino would be best on my skin or laguna. Loved that swatches nunu but you look much lighter lol. I do not know if its the lighting, or maybe its my mistake


----------



## animacani (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_oohhhh that is soooo hawt. I would love to know. Gingerly is sort of like that on me, maybe you should give eversun a try! Sorry to ask again, but do you think casino would be best on my skin or laguna. Loved that swatches nunu but you look much lighter lol. I do not know if its the lighting, or maybe its my mistake_

 
I think both of them will work for you. I read somewhere that casino and laguna are pretty much the same except for the undertones , laguna is more yellow-toned while casino is more- red toned. Take a look at this: 





(not my picture)


----------



## nunu (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_oohhhh that is soooo hawt. I would love to know. Gingerly is sort of like that on me, maybe you should give eversun a try! Sorry to ask again, but do you think casino would be best on my skin or laguna.* Loved that swatches nunu but you look much lighter lol. I do not know if its the lighting, or maybe its my mistake*_

 
I'm nc43, lighting and flash make me look paler


----------



## zerin (May 24, 2009)

highonmac - I prefer Mac Bronzers like Refined Golden (this one has some glitter but still wearable) and Solar Riche. You should check those out and they have it out with Style Warriors right now. Many don't prefer Laguna/Casino since it looks muddy on their skin.


----------



## highonmac (May 24, 2009)

Zerin -  I have solar riche from neo si fi and i am wearing it today...it loooks nice is refined golden and solar riche significantly diffrent?


----------



## highonmac (May 24, 2009)

BTW did you happen to pick up anything from the collection? and also there is a nars event on june5-6 at the holts in yorkdale where you get to do your makeup for free and  gift with purchases!


----------



## zerin (May 24, 2009)

I think Solar Riche isnt as glittery as Refined Golden...I guess you should stick to Solar Riche since not many people like all the glitter. 

I didn't pick up anything from the collection at all. I never got the chance to go to a mall either. After seeing reviews and swatches...I'm undecided what to get...lol I have many similar shades in my collection too. Also, there will be a Mac  Warehouse Sale June 5,6,7 at the Markham Fairgrounds and I'm trying to see if a friend can hook me up with a ticket. I know some people try to sell it on kijiji/craigslist but it's scary since you never know if it's a fake ticket but ppl still risk it. So I might spend my SW fund at the sale instead lol...


----------



## highonmac (May 24, 2009)

Oh snap! I have to go to that. My birthday is on the 5th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so il drag my bf and tell him to take me that friday!


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 24, 2009)

That Kim K pic looks like MAC Peaches or Nars Gina blusher...
refined Golden looks quite orangey too... so maybe that?

I was told Solar Riche is the bronzer for warmer skintones (us, then!)

I am selling my Laguna bronzer (used twice) so if anyone wants it pm me!  Also selling Sertao blusher and Riviera multiple.


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 24, 2009)

Oh and Nunu... yep I'm looking forward to bumping up to a NC42 this summer and rocking the bronzed look.  I think I'm gonna store away my plum and pinkie blushers.


----------



## Rupa27 (May 26, 2009)

Highonmac- did you manage to get a ticket for the warehouse sale? ... let me know if you didn't get a hold of one kay


----------



## highonmac (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rupa27* 

 
_Highonmac- did you manage to get a ticket for the warehouse sale? ... let me know if you didn't get a hold of one kay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i haven't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would loooooove to go but i am not sure if i can since friday and sat is my birthday and birthday partiiie and sun...i won't get anything nice. BUUT i will tell you if I do want! THANKS RUPA


----------



## *neerja* (May 28, 2009)

WOWW! im soo ecstatic to find a wholee bunch of desis here! I thought i was only lunatic desi makeup addict!!
im so happy! and now you girls can help me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im recently turning into a blush whoreee but im finding it hard to find a blush that works for me. I'm around NC 35-40 and veeery yellow with kinda rosy cheeks. i've noticed that I can't really pull off bronzers ...or maybe im looking at the wrong ones?! I bought NARS torrid the other day and its VERY red on me. i don't know why but it kinda highlighted my acne so i gave it away. I've noticed that i can pull off pinks and berries better. i can't do a bronzy look. what d you girls reccomend as a pinky/peachy/raspberrish blushh?? also, is there anyone around the same skin as mine who has actually bin able to find a good bronzer and looked good in it?? thankss girls for helping a fellow newbie addict outt


----------



## *neerja* (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I think Solar Riche isnt as glittery as Refined Golden...I guess you should stick to Solar Riche since not many people like all the glitter. 

I didn't pick up anything from the collection at all. I never got the chance to go to a mall either. After seeing reviews and swatches...I'm undecided what to get...lol I have many similar shades in my collection too. Also, there will be a Mac  Warehouse Sale June 5,6,7 at the Markham Fairgrounds and I'm trying to see if a friend can hook me up with a ticket. I know some people try to sell it on kijiji/craigslist but it's scary since you never know if it's a fake ticket but ppl still risk it. So I might spend my SW fund at the sale instead lol..._

 
WE HAVE MAC SALES IN TORONTO?! omg! why didnt i know about this?! how do you get tickets?! :O


----------



## nunu (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **neerja** 

 
_WOWW! im soo ecstatic to find a wholee bunch of desis here! I thought i was only lunatic desi makeup addict!!
im so happy! and now you girls can help me out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im recently turning into a blush whoreee but im finding it hard to find a blush that works for me. I'm around NC 35-40 and veeery yellow with kinda rosy cheeks. i've noticed that I can't really pull off bronzers ...or maybe im looking at the wrong ones?! I bought NARS torrid the other day and its VERY red on me. i don't know why but it kinda highlighted my acne so i gave it away. I've noticed that i can pull off pinks and berries better. i can't do a bronzy look. what d you girls reccomend as a pinky/peachy/raspberrish blushh?? also, is there anyone around the same skin as mine who has actually bin able to find a good bronzer and looked good in it?? thankss girls for helping a fellow newbie addict outt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello and welcome to this thread.
Have you read the whole thread? DirtyPlum posted twice some great blush reccomendation for out skintone. 
Also you can search the recommendations section on the forum. Just type nc35 blushes and you wold get some great recommendation.


----------



## highonmac (May 28, 2009)

Hi Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yup toronto has the warehouse sale. OMG if I go guys, how many of you will i see there !?! I will secretly keep an eye out for you.


----------



## highonmac (May 28, 2009)

rupa27 - omg how dumb am I. I just realized that i did a swap with you earlier and how we were talking about the toronto warehouse sale, and and how you were gonna hook me up with tickets lol! OMG Only know am i realizing this. I wondered how you knew i couldn't get a hold of tickets lol.


----------



## *neerja* (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Hi Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yup toronto has the warehouse sale. OMG if I go guys, how many of you will i see there !?! I will secretly keep an eye out for you._

 
lol im so surprised at how many desi makeup addicts i've come across now. for all we know, we might just have bumped into each other at a mac store/sephora or we might just be goin to the same school or whatnot
i really hope i go to the warehouse sale ...if i figure out how to get there first!


----------



## Rupa27 (May 29, 2009)

highonmac - lol yea i remembered that you couldn't go to the last one and wanted tix.  ... yeah omg I wonder how many of us are going... im going on sat so look out of me if your there

Neerja- the best/easiest way is to ask any mac/clinique/estee lauder sales people for an invite. This way at least you know the tix are legit.


----------



## nunu (May 31, 2009)

Reposting this for new members:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I'm South Asian too, thanks for posting the thread!

I'm an NC40-42 and would second what Shabdebaz has said about Spirit and VG5 ...and also Blacktrack and Smolder...

The mineralize skinfinishes Light Flush and Warmed are a must have and Love Nectar gloss is beautiful!!

Here are some other recs:

Lipsticks:
nudes - viva glam 2,Hug Me, Cherish, Jubilee, spirit, hlaf n half, sparks can fly, kinda sexy
pink - feel so fine, creme de la femme, sweetie, lovelorn, intimate
plum/purple ish - up the amp, plumful, syrup, craving, budding lust
red/coral - profusion, vegas volt, russian red, viva glam 1
browny pinks - fast play, twig

Lipglass/plush:
nudes - Viva glam V, VI, lust, bare truth
peachy/golden - love nectar, big baby, pink lemonade
coral - lychee luxe (LOVE IT)
pinks - perfectly pink, full on lust, pink poodle, ample pink (a must)

Blushes
Breath of plum, plum foolery, margin, prism, harmony, dame, honour, peachykeen, fleur power... i could go on!! 

Do any of you actually work for MAC? I do..._

 
Thank you DirtPlum for these great recommendations.


----------



## DirtyPlum (May 31, 2009)

^^My pleasure:

Just to breakdown that blusher desi recs list n add some - here are my musthaves:

*Pinks* - Dame, Dollymix, Fleur Power, Cubic
*Peach* - Peaches, Cantaloupe, Refined Golden bronzer, Sunbasque, Style, Peachykeen
*Plums*- Breath of Plum, Plum Foolery, Coygirl, Gentle, Dirty Plum
*Beige/Bronze* - Warm Soul, Blushbaby, Harmony, Prism, Margin, Trace Gold,


----------



## *neerja* (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi ladies! so i'm looking for my perfect neutral look for work since i started working everyday now and never cared about a neutral look for school or anything. i went to school looking like shit sometimes. but i definitely have to make myself look more classy and acceptable in the office lol. so i want to make a quad of neutrals with 4 eyeshadows that i will need in a neutral look for easy access and carrying around. so far the highlighterrs/neutrals/and browns i own are :

shroom: i actually kinda like it as an all over lid colour but it hardly shows. i just use it sometimes alone when im late for work. 
nylon: too frosty/goldenish of a highlight for everyday work wear
shore leave/sable: i dono which one of these two it is. its from te sugarsweet collection and its a frosty pinkish highlight colour. 

Tempting: i hate lustre
bronze - ummm not sure 
woodwinked - i kinda like it. but i think its soo frosty/shimmery for work
embark - i  use it to deepen crease but i dono it looks too red on me

let me know what you girls use in your neutral look and what 4 neutral eyeshadows i must have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks in advance! <3


----------



## Sisa (Jun 2, 2009)

I mostly use Satin Taupe, Signed Sealed (or Night Manoeuvres from the newStyle Warrior LE), Retrospeck and Phloof


----------



## *neerja* (Jun 2, 2009)

satin taupe seems like a really popular colour. i HAVE to go buy it now. heard about it too much. do you use it as an all over lid colour or in the crease?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **neerja** 

 
_Hi ladies! so i'm looking for my perfect neutral look for work since i started working everyday now and never cared about a neutral look for school or anything. i went to school looking like shit sometimes. but i definitely have to make myself look more classy and acceptable in the office lol. so i want to make a quad of neutrals with 4 eyeshadows that i will need in a neutral look for easy access and carrying around. so far the highlighterrs/neutrals/and browns i own are :

shroom: i actually kinda like it as an all over lid colour but it hardly shows. i just use it sometimes alone when im late for work. 
nylon: too frosty/goldenish of a highlight for everyday work wear
shore leave/sable: i dono which one of these two it is. its from te sugarsweet collection and its a frosty pinkish highlight colour. 

Tempting: i hate lustre
bronze - ummm not sure 
woodwinked - i kinda like it. but i think its soo frosty/shimmery for work
embark - i use it to deepen crease but i dono it looks too red on me

let me know what you girls use in your neutral look and what 4 neutral eyeshadows i must have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks in advance! <3_

 

OK so based on the fact that you already have Shroom as a highlighter (and Nylon for the night-out highlighter) you have space in your quad for one all over lid colour and 3 crease colours.  

Therefore I would recommend the following:

All-over lid options:
Era
Patina
Amber Lights
Goldmine
All that Glitters
Ricepaper (better as a highlighter)
Vex
(Woodwinked, Tempting)

Crease options:
Satin Taupe
Twinks
Antiqued  
Mulch 
Sable  
Smut
Silver Ring or Knight Divine
Scene
Deep Truth
Nocturnelle
Carbon
Nehru 
Bronze
Embark (not a fan personally)


----------



## Ziya (Jun 2, 2009)

DP! I was wondering..what l/l would you recc for using with Chatterbox? I haven't worn it yet coz I feel its a little light on my NC 43 skin..In that family I already have Cranapple, Beurre and Magenta. please help, its such a prettty color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA


----------



## nunu (Jun 2, 2009)

Ziya, where have you been hidding? LOL
Haven't seen you around in ages.


----------



## *neerja* (Jun 2, 2009)

to all the ladies in toronto ..I finally managed to get some mac warehouse sale tickets! i can't waitt!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will definately be grabbing a lot of what you suggested earlier! there's a girl i got in touch with who is selling two more tickets in vaughan mills tomorrow, let me know if you want her contact details! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope you girls are able to get your tickets too!


----------



## dopista (Jun 3, 2009)

Dearest Dirty Plum,

Do you happen to have a mini-me version of yourself that I can carry in my purse when I go MAC shopping? 

Thanks!


----------



## TDelicate (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **neerja** 

 
_Hi ladies! so i'm looking for my perfect neutral look for work since i started working everyday now and never cared about a neutral look for school or anything. i went to school looking like shit sometimes. but i definitely have to make myself look more classy and acceptable in the office lol. so i want to make a quad of neutrals with 4 eyeshadows that i will need in a neutral look for easy access and carrying around. so far the highlighterrs/neutrals/and browns i own are :

shroom: i actually kinda like it as an all over lid colour but it hardly shows. i just use it sometimes alone when im late for work. 
nylon: too frosty/goldenish of a highlight for everyday work wear
shore leave/sable: i dono which one of these two it is. its from te sugarsweet collection and its a frosty pinkish highlight colour. 

Tempting: i hate lustre
bronze - ummm not sure 
woodwinked - i kinda like it. but i think its soo frosty/shimmery for work
embark - i use it to deepen crease but i dono it looks too red on me

let me know what you girls use in your neutral look and what 4 neutral eyeshadows i must have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks in advance! <3_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_OK so based on the fact that you already have Shroom as a highlighter (and Nylon for the night-out highlighter) you have space in your quad for one all over lid colour and 3 crease colours. 

Therefore I would recommend the following:

All-over lid options:
Era
Patina
Amber Lights
Goldmine
All that Glitters
Ricepaper (better as a highlighter)
Vex
(Woodwinked, Tempting)

Crease options:
Satin Taupe
Twinks
Antiqued 
Mulch 
Sable 
Smut
Silver Ring or Knight Divine
Scene
Deep Truth
Nocturnelle
Carbon
Nehru 
Bronze
Embark (not a fan personally)_

 

Those are basically all the best recommendations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dirty plum- I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sable for our skintone+brown eye color! It's an amazingly versatile color.

*neerja*-
I know you already have plenty of highlight colors - but might I recommend checkin out Femme-Fi too? I was looking for the perfect highlight & although many stand by Ricepaper as the NC holy grail - personally, it felt too obviously yellow'ish for me(please dont stone me for the blasphemy, lol). I think I might jes have to go buy my first back up of Femme-Fi from my cco since I dunno when it'll come around again. - plus its a veluxe pearl so not as frosty a finish as Ricepaper. Jes my 0.02




~*~


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_DP! I was wondering..what l/l would you recc for using with Chatterbox? I haven't worn it yet coz I feel its a little light on my NC 43 skin..In that family I already have Cranapple, Beurre and Magenta. please help, its such a prettty color! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA_

 
Hey lovely!

Aww, don’t be scared of Chatterbox... lipliner with this colour is kinda tricky because its such a creamy opaque colour.  I would suggest either Dervish or Cranapple.  But I would recommend applying the liner first and then layering the lipstick colour on top of the liner so its not visible. This will mean you don’t have the Ghetto Lip look (dark rim of liner with light colour lipstick inside) LOL.

Or try Pink Treat/Magenta if you want to darken it and add some depth to the lipstick so it doesn’t look as bright.  So again, liner all over lips, then lipstick and then bit more liner round lipline, blended down into lippie so you get a nice graduation.  

Also, try putting Chatterbox on top of more nuder lip to get a softer look.

Another important thing is to ensure you balance out the bright lip with something on the cheeks.  Don't go bubblegum pink on cheeks too, thats a bit overkill – try something with a bit more depth like Breath of Plum which is sheertone so a bit softer but still a darker pink.  Line your eyes with Feline or Graphblack and rock n roll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...and share pics with us?


----------



## Ziya (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Ziya, where have you been hidding? LOL
Haven't seen you around in ages._

 
HEYYYY! I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've missed you guys..I had a brief computer glitch and exams and crazyness with work. Basically, I'd be on here like FIVE minutes a day, look at some FOTD's quickly then hop right off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was terrible! But hopefully, I am back with a vengeance! 
Dirtyyyyy! your suggestions are gold...thank you soooo much! I definitely will try Pink Treat...I find cranapple is like adding hot pink to neon pink lmao 
Thanks sooo much!
So jealous of the T-dot girls! Have fun at the Wharehouse sale ladies!


----------



## *neerja* (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDelicate* 

 
_Those are basically all the best recommendations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dirty plum- I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sable for our skintone+brown eye color! It's an amazingly versatile color.

*neerja*-
I know you already have plenty of highlight colors - but might I recommend checkin out Femme-Fi too? I was looking for the perfect highlight & although many stand by Ricepaper as the NC holy grail - personally, it felt too obviously yellow'ish for me(please dont stone me for the blasphemy, lol). I think I might jes have to go buy my first back up of Femme-Fi from my cco since I dunno when it'll come around again. - plus its a veluxe pearl so not as frosty a finish as Ricepaper. Jes my 0.02




~*~_

 
ohhh thanks for the reccommendation TDelicate! i personally hate frosty highlight colours for the daytime. and i looove the veluxe peearl formula! i didnt hear much about femme-fi except that temptalia always uses it as her highlight but i thought maybe it wudnt suit my skintone but now its definately on my list of things to get at the sale! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_So jealous of the T-dot girls! Have fun at the Wharehouse sale ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww don't be jealous ziya !! if you're in the states, then we have to be the ones jealous of YOU guys cuz you have nordstroms, CCO and macy's etc ..we have none of that here!! i always wished that we wud get mac for discount too and secretly hated you guys and your CCO haha!


----------



## dopista (Jun 6, 2009)

I was hoping you ladies could help me choose mac e/s to fill a 15 pro palette.. I want to start off with easy to wear colours and love VPs.

My list so far that I think would look good on an nc 42
1 highlight - ricepaper/phloof
golds & bronzes - goldmine, amberlights, coppering, bronze
browns - woodwinked, mulch
greens - humid, sumptous olive
silver, black and darker colours - silverthorn, black tied, carbon, knight divine, club
purples - stars and rockets (if I can get my hands on it or vibrant grape), star violet

And.. a quad of blues? Does the list sound good? Am I missing anything/including similar colours? Thanks!


----------



## highonmac (Jun 6, 2009)

dopista- In terms of blues, you should ad freshwater and contrast. I think you need nocturnelle as a purple and parfait amour. I think you need some nice matte browns like embark, swiss chocolate, and cork or wedge. Crystal avalanche is a nice alternative white with shimmer.


----------



## Glitterati* (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi dopista,

I did a pallete a few months ago and this is what I have:

*highlight* - naked lunch, ricepaper
*golds & bronzes* - goldmine, amberlights
*browns* - woodwinked, embark
*greens* - humid, juxt, aquadisiac, mink & sable
*silver, black and darker colours* - electra, carbon, knight divine
*purples* - star violet, satellite dreams
*pinks* - expensive pink
*Blues*- freshwater, deep truth

I'm looking into buying:

Vex, Arena, Satin Taupe, all that glitters, twinks, sketch, bronze, cranberry, sushi flower, tempting

I'm really looking for an all over lid color that is close to my skintone and so far MUA has recommended Arena as she said the orange will cancel out that blue undertones in the dark area.

What do you guys think?????


----------



## highonmac (Jun 6, 2009)

Gliterrati - I actually really like arena, its quite nice, in terms of an all over colour i am not quite sure. I too would like to hear requests from this.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey ladies, I'm contemplating getting this:

http://www.bobbibrown.co.uk/template...T_ID=PROD94266

Does anyone know how good these lighter colours are on darker skins so far as colour pay off is concerned? 

I have another BB palette but those colours are a bit darker than those in this pastels one.

Thanks


----------



## Ziya (Jun 6, 2009)

I usually steer clear of pastels (NC 43 skin) they look terrible on me..but I am sure you can make them work for you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just wouldn't for me...


----------



## Sisa (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **neerja** 

 
_satin taupe seems like a really popular colour. i HAVE to go buy it now. heard about it too much. do you use it as an all over lid colour or in the crease?_

 
Both! You can do really beautiful brown smokey eyes with it


----------



## nunu (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_I was hoping you ladies could help me choose mac e/s to fill a 15 pro palette.. I want to start off with easy to wear colours and love VPs.

My list so far that I think would look good on an nc 42
1 highlight - ricepaper/phloof
golds & bronzes - goldmine, amberlights, coppering, bronze
browns - woodwinked, mulch
greens - humid, sumptous olive
silver, black and darker colours - silverthorn, black tied, carbon, knight divine, club
purples - stars and rockets (if I can get my hands on it or vibrant grape), star violet

And.. a quad of blues? Does the list sound good? Am I missing anything/including similar colours? Thanks!_

 
A blue quad:
Deep Truth, Freshwater, Moon's reflection or Shimmermos and a highlight with blue flects like (Vellum). Prussian is a lovely colour as well.

Purples which i love:
Fig1, Satelite dreams, Sketch, Cranberry and Hepcat.

For the highlight; definately go with Ricepaper.


----------



## nunu (Jun 7, 2009)

DirtyPlum: 

How similar is Pollinator (Naked Honey) and Paradisco?

Which do you think is more flattering on us? 

Thank you


----------



## animacani (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anyone know what kind of cosmetic brands they have in sephora in dubai? (im going there in July , yaaayy)


----------



## nunu (Jun 7, 2009)

^Stila, Urban Decay, Nars, Too Faced, Cargo, Bobbi Brown and some high end brands like Chanel, Christian Dior etc.
I'm not sure if they have a MUFE though.


----------



## highonmac (Jun 7, 2009)

nunu I got Laguna! All thanks to you! Haven't had a chance to fully play around with it. I also purchased luster blush


----------



## highonmac (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_^^Thanks alot Nunu! That was really helpful!
Okay , I need some help! I cannot decide wether I should get coppertone  peaches or gingerly blush.. I really want to achieve this look:



_

 
I just bought nars luster blush and i swear that is exactly how it looks on me. Luster is soooooooo gorg!


----------



## nunu (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_nunu I got Laguna! All thanks to you! Haven't had a chance to fully play around with it. I also purchased luster blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope you like it!! I've heard good things about Luster


----------



## shaista1985 (Jun 8, 2009)

hey ppl! iv been away for so long and missed so much !! but iv catched up now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is there anything which is a must buy from the STYLE WARRIORS collection? 

also, iv got a big problem, i cant seem to work out what face shape i am!! i am thinking long, but i get told sometimes that i am wrong!! i really would like to specify what face shape i am so that iknow what contour and highlight technique to use, to bring out the best in my face...

whats the defining properties of a long face?


----------



## zerin (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey Everyone! I'm back too. lol It's been a while I've been busy with school and then got a lil sick but now I'm betta! 

I hope this can help you out* Shaista1985.*
So for style warriors..I initially had planned on getting 3 items. 

Brave New Bronze lipstick, Bright Future (yellow e/s) and Purple Rite Lipstick

I ended up getting Purple Rite lipstick. I find it unique and I don't have anything similar to it. Brave New Bronze looks similar to my other nude lippies so I passed it. As for Bright Future eyeshadow, I wasn't impressed  by the colour pay off so I decided I'll just get Bright Sunshine pro pan from the pro store later on if I ever want a decent vibrant yellow shade.The solar bits look pretty cool too but are messy to work with. Impassioned is just gorgeous! I've noticed people just end up pressing them. As for Bronzers and blushes...I already have Refined Golden and Eversun blush. Both are great to have as well. So at the end...I think Purple Rite lipstick is the star of the Style Warriors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I normally don't like frosty lipsticks but this one is a gorgeous lavender shade and lately, I've been DIGGIN lavender/purplish shades especially for LIPPIES! It started with Up the Amp, Lavender Whip, Fashion Mews and now Purple Rite!


----------



## dopista (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Does anyone know what kind of cosmetic brands they have in sephora in dubai? (im going there in July , yaaayy)_

 
I think there are more than one sephora stores in dubai.. The one I went to did not have urban decay/too faced as I went particularly to find the primer potion. To add to nunu's list they have a pretty good stock of NARS and smashbox and also the sephora brand which is worth checking out.

If you want Urban Decay and MUFE check out the Bur Juman Mall.. Sorry but I cant remember the name of the store but its in the New part of the mall. The same mall has a MAC pro store but dont miss out on the MAC at dubai duty free. HTH!


----------



## animacani (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot nunu and dopista!! Have any of you been to the outlet mall? mabye there is a cco there , hihi=P I don't really think so but.. =P


----------



## animacani (Jun 8, 2009)

And also , do you know if you can you back2mac in dubai?


----------



## dopista (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_And also , do you know if you can you back2mac in dubai?_

 
Yes you can B2M in any MAC store in Dubai but not at duty free. Sorry no CCO in Dubai! I suggest you buy your pro-items in the store and purchase your other stuff at duty free (especially brushes which are considerably cheaper at duty free).


----------



## srank (Jun 9, 2009)

Girls, I really need your advice...

Am about to get some NARS blushers and have my sights on (I already have Orgasam & Torrid):

~ Taos
~ Luster
~ Cactus Flower (cream)
~ Gueule de Nuit (cream)

but am torn between Dolce Vita and Outlaw... Appreciate if anyone can tell me which is better - DV or Outlaw?  Any other recs on what I should get?  I am MAC Studio Tech NC35 with warm undertones.

Thanks a bunch,
K.


----------



## srank (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh! What about NARS Taj Mahal - anyone tried this?? The swatches look soooo gorgeous and I think it will show up really nice on our Indian skin


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *srank* 

 
_Girls, I really need your advice...

Am about to get some NARS blushers and have my sights on (I already have Orgasam & Torrid):

~ Taos
~ Luster
~ Cactus Flower (cream)
~ Gueule de Nuit (cream)

but am torn between Dolce Vita and Outlaw... Appreciate if anyone can tell me which is better - DV or Outlaw?  Any other recs on what I should get?  I am MAC Studio Tech NC35 with warm undertones.

Thanks a bunch,
K._

 
I personally like Dolce Vita way more than Outlaw. DV is matte, Outlaw has some shimmer. Also, DV is a tad darker than Outlaw as well.


----------



## highonmac (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *srank* 

 
_Girls, I really need your advice...

Am about to get some NARS blushers and have my sights on (I already have Orgasam & Torrid):

~ Taos
~ Luster
~ Cactus Flower (cream)
~ Gueule de Nuit (cream)

but am torn between Dolce Vita and Outlaw... Appreciate if anyone can tell me which is better - DV or Outlaw?  Any other recs on what I should get?  I am MAC Studio Tech NC35 with warm undertones.

Thanks a bunch,
K._

 
my faves on your list. Luster is my new favourite and cactus flower is stunning. To answer your question about Dv and Outlaw, I personally LOVE Dolce Vita, and if you read any of my post o boast about it like crazy! Its a stunning dusty rose that looka gorg on desi skin! Trust me!
Oh you have some of


----------



## highonmac (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_hey ppl! iv been away for so long and missed so much !! but iv catched up now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is there anything which is a must buy from the STYLE WARRIORS collection? 

also, iv got a big problem, i cant seem to work out what face shape i am!! i am thinking long, but i get told sometimes that i am wrong!! i really would like to specify what face shape i am so that iknow what contour and highlight technique to use, to bring out the best in my face...

whats the defining properties of a long face?_

 
Welcome back guys. I agree with zerin, the purple rite lipstick is a definite must. I too had intention of buying the yellow shadow but if you mix goldmine and chrome yellow it looks exactly the same. I ended up getting two of the blushes because I didn't have eversun (which is a must have IMO) and on a mission which is like a matte version of stark naked kind of. I had to get because i am on a crazy blush craze.


----------



## zerin (Jun 9, 2009)

OMG! I AM SO EXCITED! Have you guys seen the latest Colour Craft Product Pic?

MAC| Colour Craft Product Pics | Specktra.Net

I'm definitely getting porcelain pink msf for sure! *Drools* I <3 Msfs!


----------



## nunu (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm definately getting Cheeky Bronze MSF! It looks beautiful.


----------



## dopista (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *srank* 

 
_Oh! What about NARS Taj Mahal - anyone tried this?? The swatches look soooo gorgeous and I think it will show up really nice on our Indian skin_

 
When I decide on a blush I prefer to see it on someone's face rather than a swatch on their hand and found this blog written by a desi really useful. HTH!

NARS exhibit A
The Indian Make-up Diva: Furthering the Blush Review: NARS Exhibit A

NARS Taj mahal:
The Indian Make-up Diva: Second Powder Blush Installment: NARS Taj Mahal, Scary in the Pan, Perfect on the Cheek

NARS cactus flower
The Indian Make-up Diva: My All-Time Favourite Blush: Nars Cactus Flower


----------



## srank (Jun 10, 2009)

*Sonali & Highonmac* - Thanks for the rec.  Will go with Dolce Vita. 

*Dopista* - Thank u for the links. Taj M really looks gorgeous on her.


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2009)

I think Porcalin pink would be too light on me. I just looked at the swatches of it and it doesn't really show up. So i guess i'll be going for Cheeky Bronze.


----------



## *neerja* (Jun 11, 2009)

yes it is. I've seen swatches of Porcelain pink on the really really light girls too, and its like a very subtle highlight for them . i have my eyes on cheeky bronze for sure! when i saw the swatches, it looks like its more smoother than the rest. gorgeous colour! and im also thinking about smooth merge and triple fusion *-) after i look at some more swatches. we havnt seen many pics of the blushes yet. i really wanna see "Style demon" sounds very interesting. and I think i want the fab-dabuulous blush. from the lipsticks, im interested in Trimming Talk. its a bright fuscia and cuz i just got into mac, i don't really own any bright fuscias. are the shadows interesting you girls? i have never bought a mineralized eyeshadow before. are they the same quality as the other shadows? and are they really shimmery and frosty?


----------



## zerin (Jun 12, 2009)

I've been literally drooling over the latest Colour Craft collection pics that were posted on Speckta...lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Temptalia has some other pics from the collection as well. 
MAC Colour Craft - Sneak Peek Images

So I guess Porcelain pink msf will be light but I'm actually looking for a light pinkish highlight for me. I didn't like petticoat on me much. So far I'm liking Porcelain Pink, Cheeky Bronze, Triple Fusion and Smooth Merge. I heard two of the MSFs are similar to Redhead and Blonde MSF. I wont be getting the one that looks like Redhead since I have that one already. The other dark golden ones look more of a bronzer so not really into those right now. lol

I'm also ANXIOUS to see the new blushes...cuz I'm such a blush whore lol....I can't get enough of them. From the swatches I'm getting Improvise for sure and maybe Daft Pink or Hand-finish or Fad-dabulous... I have enough golden kinda blushes so I won't get Cheek and Cheerful...even though it looks like a gorgeous shade too. WOW! lol obviously I can't get them all...so gotta budget now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm definitely getting that purple lipgloss...cuz I'm DIGGIN' lavender shades these days...LOVE EM! I'm also eyeing Trimming Talk, Color Crafted and Made with love lipsticks as well...I wonder how those will look on ppl of our skintone. Hopefully...I'll just pick one of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for mineralized eyeshadows...I won't be getting any unless it's at some sale lol...but yeh I'm not too much of a fan of mineralized eyeshadows. Some shades are unique to me though...like Two To Glow and Fresh Green Mix MES (from old collections). For now..I'm happy building my normal Mac pan eyeshadow collection and they work just fine. 

Man...I can't wait for this collection and I think it will be my favourite of the year!!!!! 






I'M JUST TOO EXCITED NOW!!!


----------



## zerin (Jun 12, 2009)

highonmac - OMG! I swatched Nars Luster Blush today and it's GORGEOUS! I'm gonna try to get it soon. It's such a pretty peachy-golden-bronzy colour. Great recommendation highonmac.


----------



## animacani (Jun 13, 2009)

Nunu or Dopista , does anyone of you guys know how many days after the us launch the different collections from MAC usually arrive in Dubai / the middle east?


----------



## animacani (Jun 13, 2009)

by the way , do you guys know if there is a good dupe for other worldy blush in the color craft collection?


----------



## nunu (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Nunu or Dopista , does anyone of you guys know how many days after the us launch the different collections from MAC usually arrive in Dubai / the middle east? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There's an event in the MAC store in Mercato Mall for Style Warriors on the 17th of June. 

It takes up to 3 weeks or 1 month to get collections here


----------



## highonmac (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_highonmac - OMG! I swatched Nars Luster Blush today and it's GORGEOUS! I'm gonna try to get it soon. It's such a pretty peachy-golden-bronzy colour. Great recommendation highonmac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 YAY! BTW I saw your Mac Warehouse Sale Haul, and OMG I am sooooo jealous. Talk about deals! I am so mad I couldn't go but I will for sures go in Septembter. I really wanted gladiola now because of you insane ammount of raves. I don't want to buy off ebay though but maybe i can get it in a swap. We will see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, thanks for the little mention on your blog, you brought me subscribers


----------



## animacani (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_There's an event in the MAC store in Mercato Mall for Style Warriors on the 17th of June. 

It takes up to 3 weeks or 1 month to get collections here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
noo =( That means Im probably not gonna be able to get the color craft collection from there.. since I im leaving the 18th and gonna be back 2.august =( Ah well.. Thanks!


----------



## Ziya (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree! Zerin's warehouse sale goodies had me drooling too!


----------



## zerin (Jun 15, 2009)

lol...yeh it was my first time going! I wanna go again now! lol I wouldve loved to go on the Friday when they had everything like the MSFs and the traincase so it would have been worth it even more. Well...there's always next time.


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_lol...yeh it was my first time going! I wanna go again now! lol I wouldve loved to go on the Friday when they had everything like the MSFs and the traincase so it would have been worth it even more. Well...there's always next time._

 
I absolutely love your blog! I'm always on it, lol. 
Loved your haul as well and i'm sorry you couldn't go earlier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you get to go earlier next time!

Oh and please do a tut for the spiced chocolate look you looked absolutely gorgeous!! And i love your new fotd!






SW is going to be released this week and i feel that i don't want a lot of things. maybe just a lipglass and the lustre drops in Sun Rush but my problem is the gorgeous packaging!!


----------



## Ziya (Jun 15, 2009)

I went to MAC on thursday and picked up Buzz from NH and Eversun from SW..absolutely gorgeus! I think I'm going to go back for She's a star and Queen bee.. 
She's a star is almost exactly like instant gold lustreglass, (which I'm running out of lool) plus I like the moisturizing and long lastingness of lipglass better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



queen bee is the perfect golden/coral/tangerine color for summer..I wonder how close this is to Pink Grapefruit though?
Also, thanks for the reccs ladies! I ended up with my first DGs!! Love Alert and Steppin Out are just amazing


----------



## zerin (Jun 15, 2009)

nunu - Aww...you're too sweet. Yeh....I've been real lazy with those tutorials...lol To be honest you can pass on the lustre drops...seriously...you're just over paying for shimmery liquid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think we're better off with msfs. Don't buy it and save up for Colour Craft!!! lol You can get a lippie from SW...that's cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ziya - Awesome haul gurlie! I'm thinking of getting Queen Bee too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything else looks too boring from that collection. I was dissapointed by the highlighters as well...I dont know why they even call it highlighters when it's literally powdery like MSFN. :S Hardly any shimmer at all! It's all good though....we have ColourCraft coming up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY! MSFs!


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I went to MAC on thursday and picked up Buzz from NH and Eversun from SW..absolutely gorgeus! I think I'm going to go back for She's a star and Queen bee.. 
She's a star is almost exactly like instant gold lustreglass, (which I'm running out of lool) plus I like the moisturizing and long lastingness of lipglass better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



queen bee is the perfect golden/coral/tangerine color for summer..I wonder how close this is to Pink Grapefruit though?
Also, thanks for the reccs ladies! I ended up with my first DGs!! Love Alert and Steppin Out are just amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey girl, hey!

How do you like Buzz? The only think i'm looking forward to in NK is the lipglasses! I have she gold from Dress Camp and never used it so i don't know if i should get the golden one. But i am lemming the other 2 especially Queen Bee!

Eversun is beautiful! I don't know why i skipped it when it first came round. Atleast you got it in the pretty packaging! I got mine in the Bronze travel kit.
I don't know why i was against getting it from SW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Funtabulous is a pretty Dazzlglass as well!! I got it this time round!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_nunu - Aww...you're too sweet. Yeh....I've been real lazy with those tutorials...lol To be honest you can pass on the lustre drops...seriously...you're just over paying for shimmery liquid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think we're better off with msfs. Don't buy it and save up for Colour Craft!!! lol You can get a lippie from SW...that's cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm, maybe i should skip the lustre drops because i don't have a liquid foundation anyway to miz it with (i use studio tech)

My original list for SW was:
Purple rite and Brave new bronze lipsticks
Gold Rebel and Fierce & Fabulos lipglasses
Vibrant Grape and tempting es.
On a mission BPB
Mercenary nail polish
sun rush lustre drops.

Now it's gone down to the lipglosses only lol..Do you have Vibrant Grape? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Ziya - Awesome haul gurlie! I'm thinking of getting Queen Bee too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Everything else looks too boring from that collection. I was dissapointed by the highlighters as well...I dont know why they even call it highlighters when it's literally powdery like MSFN. :S Hardly any shimmer at all! It's all good though....we have ColourCraft coming up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY! MSFs!_

 
I'm looking forward to Colour Craft as well!!


----------



## *neerja* (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_lol...yeh it was my first time going! I wanna go again now! lol I wouldve loved to go on the Friday when they had everything like the MSFs and the traincase so it would have been worth it even more. Well...there's always next time._

 
Zerin it was my first time going too! and i went on fridayy!! you'd be surprised that a lot off MSFs were already sold out by 5 o'clock on friday. i remember petticoat being one of them for suree. some blushes were sold out as well. they didn't have the huge MAC traincases. they had one with compartments which was pretty big but not HUGE. that one was for 30. it wasnt all that though. so you didn't miss much


----------



## highonmac (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **neerja** 

 
_Zerin it was my first time going too! and i went on fridayy!! you'd be surprised that a lot off MSFs were already sold out by 5 o'clock on friday. i remember petticoat being one of them for suree. some blushes were sold out as well. they didn't have the huge MAC traincases. they had one with compartments which was pretty big but not HUGE. that one was for 30. it wasnt all that though. so you didn't miss much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What did you end up getting if you don't mind me asking


----------



## *neerja* (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_What did you end up getting if you don't mind me asking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi highonmac!

I got:
femme-fi eyeshadow
signed, sealed eyeshadow
top hat eyeshadow
climate blue eyeshadow
sweet laison eyeshadow suite
cash flow paint pot 
sea me shadestick
By degrees slimshine
intimidate slimshine
Rich and ripe lipglass
strawberry blonde lipglass
sonic vibe lipglass
Holidays 08 warm eyes eyeshadow palette
holidays 08 little darlings coral lipglass/lustreglass set:
- underage
- ola mango!
- wonderstuck
- budding
- pink grapefruit

and on friday they had two charity bags and i got both of them
charity bag 1:
- blowdry lipstick
- top knot eyeshadow
- mac wipes
- mousse slimshine

charity bag 2:
- what a do! lipstick
- mac blot film
- flip eyeshadow
and i think i forgot something from this one *-)

oh and i wanted the golden bronze iridescent powder and some other msf that i forgot the name of, BUT the lady who was working there ended up giving me the WRONG STUFF!
she gave me sun twist beauty powder and iridescent pressed ppowder in belightful insteadd!! URGH! i was SOO MAD! cuz i hadnt even heard of these before and don't know what to do with them so i just put them up for swap on MUA 

and i also got a bunch of other random stuff like lashes, some eyeliner brush, random lipglosses, Fix+, Mac's cleanse off oil etc! it was a gooooooood dayy


----------



## zerin (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey *nunu!* I had many of the things already from the SW collection...lol which is why I didn't bother too much. I already have Eversun blush and Vibrant grape eyeshadow. It's pretty but not a must have. I bought it in the pro pan. Gold Rebel gloss looks real pretty on top of BNB lipstick. I have similar shades so I can tell how pretty it would be. I'm sure you have similar blush shades like on the Mission blush right? lol ok so now I'll tell help you out with your list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Nunu's Original List!*
*Purple rite *< You should totally get this...I'm sure you don't have something like this already. It's a frost so it's different. 
*Brave new bronze lipstick *< You might have similar peachy nude colours if not get this. 
*Gold Rebel* *Lipglass *< Again, this looks gorgeous on top of peachy nudes...totally warms up those lips. Totally recommend!
*Fierce & Fabulos Lipglass* < I would pass on this...I have enough pink shimmery glosses lol (dazzleglasses)
*Vibrant Grape and Tempting es *< You can easily get these from the pro/perm line in pan form. You can buy it if your store carries pan shadows or just swap for them. Again...I would rather get tempting e/s over vibrant grape. 
*On a mission BPB *< I'm not too crazy for this blush since I do have berryish blushes. I don't even like Mac normal blushes that much either...lol I'm trying to stop since I have 2 mac blush palettes full and I don't have plans on buying anymore unless they are MINERALIZE...I love those! *drool* ok so nunu....don't bother with this blush and save up for colour craft blushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So totally skip this one.
*Mercenary nail polish *< This is a gorgeous colour but then again Mac nailpolishes are pricey. Maybe there's cheaper dupes....but if you want it badly, go for it! lol
*Sun rush lustre drops* < You should totally pass on this! lol MSFs are way better!

*Great Haul Neerjal*!! =D Don't you love cashflow paintpot? It's GORGEOUS! That's my favourite item from my haul....lol


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **neerja** 

 
_Hi highonmac!

I got:
femme-fi eyeshadow
signed, sealed eyeshadow
top hat eyeshadow
climate blue eyeshadow
sweet laison eyeshadow suite
cash flow paint pot 
sea me shadestick
By degrees slimshine
intimidate slimshine
Rich and ripe lipglass
strawberry blonde lipglass
sonic vibe lipglass
Holidays 08 warm eyes eyeshadow palette
holidays 08 little darlings coral lipglass/lustreglass set:
- underage
- ola mango!
- wonderstuck
- budding
- pink grapefruit

and on friday they had two charity bags and i got both of them
charity bag 1:
- blowdry lipstick
- top knot eyeshadow
- mac wipes
- mousse slimshine

charity bag 2:
- what a do! lipstick
- mac blot film
- flip eyeshadow
and i think i forgot something from this one *-)

oh and i wanted the golden bronze iridescent powder and some other msf that i forgot the name of, BUT the lady who was working there ended up giving me the WRONG STUFF!
she gave me sun twist beauty powder and iridescent pressed ppowder in belightful insteadd!! URGH! i was SOO MAD! cuz i hadnt even heard of these before and don't know what to do with them so i just put them up for swap on MUA 

and i also got a bunch of other random stuff like lashes, some eyeliner brush, random lipglosses, Fix+, Mac's cleanse off oil etc! it was a gooooooood dayy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


I sooo want to go; but i never know anyone who has an extra ticket!!!


----------



## *neerja* (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_I sooo want to go; but i never know anyone who has an extra ticket!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
don't worry about it too much sami! i don't know anyone with a ticket either. the day i found out these sales happen in toronto and the date of the next one, i started to hunt down tickets. a lott ppl have them up on craiglist and kijiji for $20-even 40! i got in touch with a really nice girl who gave me two for 30 and came all the way down to my town so i got really lucky!! ur just gonna have to give the ppl free money to put in their pockets if you really want to go lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i will do so FOR SURE cuz i LOVEDD it!

Zerin i LOVE cashfloww!! i didn't get the big deal with paintpots until i bought this one!


----------



## starryskies (Jun 16, 2009)

oh my goodness.. i literally had MAC dancing in my head all day long!  even now i am dreaming MAC and all the things i want to buy...


----------



## starryskies (Jun 17, 2009)

any recommendations on which paint pot is best for NC40/NC42 ?


----------



## zerin (Jun 17, 2009)

You should check out Soft Ochre (matte finish) paintpot or Rubenesque (sheer/shimmery golden peach finish) paintpot.


----------



## starryskies (Jun 17, 2009)

thanx zerin! love your blog btw


----------



## zerin (Jun 17, 2009)

Thnx Starryskies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though I don't update that often...


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 17, 2009)

Style warrior must haves are Brave New Bronze lipstick and Gold Rebel lipglass.  Thats it.

Best paint pot for an NC42 is Groundwork.


----------



## nunu (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **neerja** 

 
_Hi highonmac!

I got:
femme-fi eyeshadow
signed, sealed eyeshadow
top hat eyeshadow
climate blue eyeshadow
sweet laison eyeshadow suite
cash flow paint pot 
sea me shadestick
By degrees slimshine
intimidate slimshine
Rich and ripe lipglass
strawberry blonde lipglass
sonic vibe lipglass
Holidays 08 warm eyes eyeshadow palette
holidays 08 little darlings coral lipglass/lustreglass set:
- underage
- ola mango!
- wonderstuck
- budding
- pink grapefruit

and on friday they had two charity bags and i got both of them
charity bag 1:
- blowdry lipstick
- top knot eyeshadow
- mac wipes
- mousse slimshine

charity bag 2:
- what a do! lipstick
- mac blot film
- flip eyeshadow
and i think i forgot something from this one *-)

oh and i wanted the golden bronze iridescent powder and some other msf that i forgot the name of, BUT the lady who was working there ended up giving me the WRONG STUFF!
she gave me sun twist beauty powder and iridescent pressed ppowder in belightful insteadd!! URGH! i was SOO MAD! cuz i hadnt even heard of these before and don't know what to do with them so i just put them up for swap on MUA 

and i also got a bunch of other random stuff like lashes, some eyeliner brush, random lipglosses, Fix+, Mac's cleanse off oil etc! it was a gooooooood dayy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amazing haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Enjoy it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Hey *nunu!* I had many of the things already from the SW collection...lol which is why I didn't bother too much. I already have Eversun blush and Vibrant grape eyeshadow. It's pretty but not a must have. I bought it in the pro pan. Gold Rebel gloss looks real pretty on top of BNB lipstick. I have similar shades so I can tell how pretty it would be. I'm sure you have similar blush shades like on the Mission blush right? lol ok so now I'll tell help you out with your list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Nunu's Original List!*
*Purple rite *< You should totally get this...I'm sure you don't have something like this already. It's a frost so it's different. 
*Brave new bronze lipstick *< You might have similar peachy nude colours if not get this. 
*Gold Rebel* *Lipglass *< Again, this looks gorgeous on top of peachy nudes...totally warms up those lips. Totally recommend!
*Fierce & Fabulos Lipglass* < I would pass on this...I have enough pink shimmery glosses lol (dazzleglasses)
*Vibrant Grape and Tempting es *< You can easily get these from the pro/perm line in pan form. You can buy it if your store carries pan shadows or just swap for them. Again...I would rather get tempting e/s over vibrant grape. 
*On a mission BPB *< I'm not too crazy for this blush since I do have berryish blushes. I don't even like Mac normal blushes that much either...lol I'm trying to stop since I have 2 mac blush palettes full and I don't have plans on buying anymore unless they are MINERALIZE...I love those! *drool* ok so nunu....don't bother with this blush and save up for colour craft blushes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So totally skip this one.
*Mercenary nail polish *< This is a gorgeous colour but then again Mac nailpolishes are pricey. Maybe there's cheaper dupes....but if you want it badly, go for it! lol
*Sun rush lustre drops* < You should totally pass on this! lol MSFs are way better!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Style warrior must haves are Brave New Bronze lipstick and Gold Rebel lipglass. Thats it.

Best paint pot for an NC42 is Groundwork._

 
Hey DP! Missed you around here. I hope that you're doing well.
Thanks for the SW must haves!


----------



## zerin (Jun 18, 2009)

OOoo WELCOME BACK DP! We missed ya!


----------



## starryskies (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Style warrior must haves are Brave New Bronze lipstick and Gold Rebel lipglass.  Thats it.

Best paint pot for an NC42 is Groundwork._

 
thanks plum!  would it be also Groundwork for NC40?  wish i could take u along shopping with me!  u need your own blog.. the 'ask plum' column or the 'list of what plum is wearing today'.  i know i'd follow it for sure


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey DP! Missed you around here. I hope that you're doing well.
Thanks for the SW must haves!_

 
NP!  Finally got Broadband sorted at home so I'm officially back!
I'm well how are you??

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_OOoo WELCOME BACK DP! We missed ya!_

 
Missed the mac chat too!!! Need to catch up on lots!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryskies* 

 
_thanks plum! would it be also Groundwork for NC40? wish i could take u along shopping with me! u need your own blog.. the 'ask plum' column or the 'list of what plum is wearing today'. i know i'd follow it for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Youre so sweet! I would love to be a shopping buddy - imagine that as an occupation!
I have contemplated a blog but not sure I'd feel comfortable posting pics... but we'll see...
Today, Plum is wearing French Cuff es with deep truth in the crease and shroom to highlight.  Im wearing Cantaloupe blush and BNB lipstick with Spice lipliner.  


Groundwork would be great for NC40 too but Painterly would also work if you find GW too brown.  SOft Ochre was LE but also good.


----------



## zerin (Jun 18, 2009)

DP, I was wondering if the rumours about paintpots and paints being discontinued are actually true?






 WOW! I had no idea...Were soft ochre pp LE in the UK? It's perm in Canada/US for now that is...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, do you have any insider news for us about the Colour Craft or Fall collections? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol
If you do know this....
I was wondering about the new marble lipglosses from the CC collection....will those be very sheer?... like  sugarsweet tri-colour ones? 

I hope not.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_DP, I was wondering if the rumours about paintpots and paints being discontinued are actually true?






 WOW! I had no idea...Were soft ochre pp LE in the UK? It's perm in Canada/US for now that is... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, do you have any insider news for us about the Colour Craft or Fall collections? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol
If you do know this....
I was wondering about the new marble lipglosses from the CC collection....will those be very sheer?... like sugarsweet tri-colour ones? 

I hope not.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dont think they will discontinue the PPs - maybe the paints.  A LOT of people ask for cream eyeshadows and eyeshadow bases.  But I havent heard anything official.

Oh cool... its perm for you there.  I picked mine up with the N Collection - i find it a little pale sometimes but it will do!

No idea about the Fall collections.  Next update will be in July and thats where I'll get to see CC properly but tbh I think there will be a lot of typical anniversary collections out like the Starflash es's and pearlglide liners.  I'm keen to know what the CoC major collection will be for this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




US/Canada hear all the news before us though, so i wont know anything new but can make sure I check out particular products if you want me to...

The CC tri-color glasses will be the same as the previous ones.... yep - theyre gonna be a drag to sell!!!


----------



## highonmac (Jun 18, 2009)

What did you ladies end up ordering for the SUMO Sale? And BTW guys I need your opinion. I am doing someones makeup on Saturday for a wedding in which she will be attending and preforming in (classical dance) She is wearing a soft green sari and she wants some attention to her eyes. What do you suggest?


----------



## zerin (Jun 19, 2009)

I tried hard not to order too much from the sale. I need to save up for ColourCraft! lol I got an eyeshadow 15 palette, queen bee lipglass, taupe lipstick (for mom) and a few eyeshadows: jest, print, bronze, and naked lunch. 

What did you get?

I suggest maybe a gold look.


----------



## highonmac (Jun 19, 2009)

I ordered, naked pigment, blanc type e/s, 316, 190, 252, 249 and the 138! A gold look huh? Any specific colours?


----------



## zerin (Jun 20, 2009)

You can try eyeshadows or pigments on the lid. Goldmine e/s, goldmode pigment...a bronzy colour in the crease then you can darken the crease with sketch. You can even put a greenish shade to the bottom lashlines for the eyes to pop. =) Also, make sure she wears lashes too.


----------



## Ziya (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey highonmac! Naked is on my list too! I've had a sample forever and I lovvee it! In terms of recc's...wow, you've got me stumped lol I'd go with Zerin's suggestion or maybe try one of her latest fotd's with naked, nocturnelle and sketch? I think purple is opposite green on the color wheel, so soft plums would maybe look nice...and lashes are a MUST especially if she's performing..I really love Mac #7's.
From the Sumo sale I got a blush palette, trace gold, margin, sweet as cocoa, fleur power, sunbasque, she's a star, queen bee, pink poodle, pink lemonade, lychee luxe and the 224
I worry that some of those blushes might not show up on me? and maybe the 222 might have been a better option. I probably will be picking up the 226 when its next released....


----------



## Ziya (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh Ms DP if you had a dp is wearing....today that would be so awesome! I would def love that! Though it would be awesome to have more pictures of your beautiful self, we'd be ok with whatever goodies you give us lool
so ladies, I haven't done any proper FOTD's yet...coz my camera doesn't pick up the detail very well andt he pictures come out looking sloppy. Sadly, some of my rare ziya-is-proud-of-this moments have been lost..but I will try to post A picture on here..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That would be me with my new Eversun BP, Mac Select in NC 43, MUFE concealer in #8, Vasanti wonders of the world concealor in O2, Fluidline in Blacktrack (..and we can't see the rest of the eyes lol) and Rimmel eyebrow pencil in Hazel

Btw ladies, how do I embed photos? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA


----------



## nunu (Jun 21, 2009)

Ziya you look so pretty!!

DP if you ever do a blog, you don't have to post pictures! Just reviews


----------



## highonmac (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh gooooood. I am so glad I purchased it then. It was sold on for so long (Naked Pigment) and then on the day I was going to make my purchase it was in stock! I ended up doing a mix of what zerin said but I used golden olive piggie, golmine and carbon to deepen the crease a bit. And yes, I did put falsies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are so much more easier to put on other people than on yourself IMO. I was so nervous, it was like my first time doing someone elses makeup other than my sisters!


----------



## highonmac (Jun 21, 2009)

P.s Ziya you look so cute XD


----------



## Ziya (Jun 21, 2009)

aww thank you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry for lack of proper photo-age! that sounds beautiful!! I bet she looked awesome..
What are you guys getting from Euristrocrats on Thursday? I think I might return Love Alert and get something different (provided I can find the box!)


----------



## highonmac (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh lawd, i don't think i can get anything from that collection. I amy saving for colour craft! I took on extra shifts at work just for it lol! Hopefully big pacheck will let me grab something frm that collection to. 

I haven't used my love alert dazzleglass that much...


----------



## Ziya (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL Awww thats so cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I won't be getting anything except mr 226..coz of my MSF allergy..so I guess I am lucky? lol 
love alert didn't really look that great on my red lippies or even on my hot pink ones...
Speaking of hot pink lippies, Zerin's Hollywood Nights fotd had me drooling! man, I wish we could get a repromote of that one...
any dupe reccs?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Oh Ms DP if you had a dp is wearing....today that would be so awesome! I would def love that! Though it would be awesome to have more pictures of your beautiful self, we'd be ok with whatever goodies you give us lool

That would be me_

 
OMG how lush are you!!!  Looking very sunkissed and relaxed! Great face for a great personality! Would love to see more! 

I am super duper picky with my pictures but will be happy to share again once I come across an OK one of me! I will PM some of you my facebook...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Ziya you look so pretty!!

DP if you ever do a blog, you don't have to post pictures! Just reviews 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed!!

I will definitely look into a blog of reviews and tried and tested... sounds like fun!  Any starter tips???

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Speaking of hot pink lippies, Zerin's Hollywood Nights fotd had me drooling! man, I wish we could get a repromote of that one...
any dupe reccs?_

 
Try Girl about Town, Immodest mattene or Show Orchid... or wait for the repromote (in hope)...

I still wanna get hold of Gladiola


----------



## starryskies (Jun 21, 2009)

OMG i went a little crazy with this MAC SUMO sale that just happened.  i am not one to wear alot of makeup or always be thinking of makeup.. but when there is a sale, all the pretty colors just suck me in.  thank god it only lasted 3 days, i placed one order every day.. total charge almost $300!!  yikes i am broke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_That would be me with my new Eversun BP, Mac Select in NC 43, MUFE concealer in #8, Vasanti wonders of the world concealor in O2, Fluidline in Blacktrack (..and we can't see the rest of the eyes lol) and Rimmel eyebrow pencil in Hazel

Btw ladies, how do I embed photos? TIA_

 
cute pic ziya!  i wanted to have a picture taken of me sipping coconut water in india, but everyone was rushing so much no one wanted to stop for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_OMG how lush are you!!! Looking very sunkissed and relaxed! Great face for a great personality! Would love to see more!

I am super duper picky with my pictures but will be happy to share again once I come across an OK one of me! I will PM some of you my facebook...



Agreed!!

I will definitely look into a blog of reviews and tried and tested... sounds like fun! Any starter tips???_

 
Oooh, i have a bunch of ideas!  Don't need to include full photos if u are not comfortable, maybe just some eye shots so we can see the color placement?  How about any of these ideas:

-Top 15 items (too hard to limit just to top 10, and plz rank in order)
-What DP wears on a daily basis
-Whats in DP's purse
-Fave eye/cheek/lip combos
-Summer makeup that will survive the heat and humidity (btw do u ever wear tinted moisturizer?)

I'm sure i can think of more topics we all want to know


----------



## zerin (Jun 22, 2009)

*Ziya *- You look so pretty in that fotd! Hope to see more of them! 

And....Awesome Haul Gurlie! You got many things! Great choices! Hope you enjoy all of them. 224 and 222 brush are completely different. I use the 222  to apply/darken the crease area and 224 to soften out the look and harsh edges and to apply highlight. I love both brushes to bits...lol so I guess you can get the 222 brush in the next sale. I didn't spend much on the sale this time because I gotta save up for Colour Craft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's the collection of the year! lol

I'll probably get one item from the Euristrocrats collection which is the _Vie Veneto _dazzleglass. I know I have tons of DGs...lol and they all look the same once you put them on right? But what can I do...I'm a  DG bimbo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I promised I won't get anymore DGs except Vie Veneto and maybe....Funtabulous. I'm really excited about Dazzleglass Creme collection coming out in September 24. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait!

Vie Veneto DG is a gorgeous light violet colour and everyone knows I'm diggin' lavender shades lately...so gotta have it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would have gotten St Germain but I got it already from the SugarSweet collection. The other lippies are pretty much lustres/frosts and probably Fast Play is the only amplified one but I have similar shades to it like Cosmo lipstick and it's perm and it's kinda Aunty-ish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So about Love Alert DG....I didn't bother getting any reddish dazzleglasses since I have Flashmode lustreglass. It's a pretty sparkly red/pinkish colour and has great colour payoff compared to DGs of course. So you should add that to your future wishlist (*Nunu* should agree with me on this...I think she has it too! lol) and yes...return Love Alert DG... lol 

Also...thnx you liked my Hollywood Nights lippie Fotd! I really wanted it badly and a friend found it at their CCO and bought it for me.
So I totally agree with *DP*....try out Girl About Town lipstick and Pink Nouveau (with Magenta lipliner) for those barbie pink lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay! You also bought Pink poodle lipglass and it's a barbie pink colour too. 

*highonmac *- I'm sure you did a great job on your friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love Naked Pigment too!!!

*DirtyPlum *- Gladiola lipstick is AMAZING! I bought backups as well. It should be perm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree with everyone else....A blog would be just awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*starryskies* - Whoa! Huge HAULIN' Gurl! Would love to know what you got and thanx for the blog topic reminders...lol I should work on mines too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just so lazy to update the blog. Haha!

_Sorry for the long post ladies!_


----------



## starryskies (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_*starryskies* - Whoa! Huge HAULIN' Gurl! Would love to know what you got and thanx for the blog topic reminders...lol I should work on mines too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm just so lazy to update the blog. Haha!_

 

ahh, i got stuff that everyone else already has.. mostly stuff that i just always wanted or stuff that i ran out of.  and plus the ONLY time i ever buy any MAC stuff is when there is a sale since i dont have a pro card and these things can get very very costly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so here was my shopping list, here we go!  

Day 1:
Fix+, SFF NC40, Sculpt concealer NW30, p&p powder (not sure why i bought this), stubborn brown eyeliner, goldmine, paradisco, naked lunch, twinks, scene, sunbasque, harmony, twig l/s, pink lemonade, and love nectar (since i had heard soooo many nice reviews on here).  whew, done for day 1!

Day 2:
soft ochre, sheer pressed powder nc40

Day 3: 
168, strobe cream, beurre lipliner

i think i've done enough credit card damage, lol.


----------



## nunu (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_ I gotta save up for Colour Craft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the collection of the year! lol_

 
I agree!! I can't wait to see more swatches. I definately want Cheeky Bronze msf and Fab-Dabulous (sp?) Blush..

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I'll probably get one item from the Euristrocrats collection which is the Vie Veneto dazzleglass. I know I have tons of DGs...lol and *they all look the same once you put them on right?* But what can I do...I'm a DG bimbo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! But we can't resist them hey?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Also, I promised I won't get anymore DGs except Vie Veneto and maybe....Funtabulous. I'm really excited about Dazzleglass Creme collection coming out in September 24. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait!_

 
I can't wait for that either!! It's like a dream come true because i loved the texture of the cremesheen glasses!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_So about Love Alert DG....I didn't bother getting any reddish dazzleglasses since I have Flashmode lustreglass. It's a pretty sparkly red/pinkish colour and has great colour payoff compared to DGs of course. So you should add that to your future wishlist (*Nunu* should agree with me on this...I think she has it too! lol) and yes...return Love Alert DG... lol_

 
Oh yes i do have Flashmode!! How did i forget that, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Yes, get Flashmode..i love lusterglasses so i am biased
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_So I totally agree with *DP*....try out Girl About Town lipstick and Pink Nouveau (with Magenta lipliner) for those barbie pink lips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay! You also bought Pink poodle lipglass and it's a barbie pink colour too. _

 
Man, i should really get Magneta to wear with my pink noveau! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryskies* 

 
_ahh, i got stuff that everyone else already has.. mostly stuff that i just always wanted or stuff that i ran out of. and plus the ONLY time i ever buy any MAC stuff is when there is a sale since i dont have a pro card and these things can get very very costly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so here was my shopping list, here we go! 

Day 1:
Fix+, SFF NC40, Sculpt concealer NW30, p&p powder (not sure why i bought this), stubborn brown eyeliner, goldmine, paradisco, naked lunch, twinks, scene, sunbasque, harmony, twig l/s, pink lemonade, and love nectar (since i had heard soooo many nice reviews on here). whew, done for day 1!

Day 2:
soft ochre, sheer pressed powder nc40

Day 3: 
168, strobe cream, beurre lipliner

i think i've done enough credit card damage, lol._

 
Nice haul


----------



## nunu (Jun 22, 2009)

Girls, you should really look into getting the Bronze Travel Palette. I love it!!











Left to right: Eversun blush, smut, elite and magic dust eyeshadows.
It's a must have for the summer season!!


Zerin: I finally hauled from SW. I got:
1 lipglass: Gold Rebel. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1 BPB: On a Mission.
1 Lustre Drops: Sun Rush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1 Nail Lacquer: Mercenary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1 Eyeshadow: Tempting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I tried on BNB and Purple Rite lipsticks and as much as i was tempted to buy them, i knew i have dupes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I was scared i would go crazy and spend a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also got Just a Pinch gel blush and i am seriosuly in love with it! The MA applied it on the apples of my cheeks only and then blended it with another blush. It really brought out my cheeks. If you have seen my pictures, you know i don't have cheek bones. So this was a winner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and Sun rush is amazing! I love it. I tried the darker one on but it was too dark on me.

sorry for the long posts!


----------



## dopista (Jun 22, 2009)

^^ thanks nunu!! This is definately the MAC gods shining down on me since a friend of mine is travelling tomorrow .. this palette is mine and the warm eyes palette is mine as well with da bling, parfait amour and some purples.. 4 Vps out of 5.. whats not to love?

Also, on a side note I was wondering where you buy UDPP/two faced eye primers in Dubai ?


----------



## animacani (Jun 22, 2009)

Great Haul Nunu! I hauled some SW today too.. Not much tough , I only got the purple lipglass ( fierce.. something=P) and the pink rebel lustre drops.. Love them both!! Speaking of Dubai , does anyone knopw where to find essie and OPI nailpolishes there?


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_^^ thanks nunu!! This is definately the MAC gods shining down on me since a friend of mine is travelling tomorrow .. this palette is mine and the warm eyes palette is mine as well with da bling, parfait amour and some purples.. 4 Vps out of 5.. whats not to love?

Also, on a side note I was wondering where you buy UDPP/two faced eye primers in Dubai ?_

 
I am sure you can find it in Sephora i think in Dubai Mall.


----------



## highonmac (Jun 23, 2009)

Ahh guys, i got my package from MAC yesterday!

Nunu - Great haul, don't you love eversun. And Btw, where did you get that pallette?

Starryskies - Whoa girlie, awesome haul! Would love to see pics for shizzles


----------



## lushious_lips (Jun 23, 2009)

Nunu, how are you using the lustre drop?


----------



## zerin (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice Haul NUNU!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HighOnMac - I think those palettes are only sold at those Mac duty free shops. I'm not too sure.


----------



## Glitterati* (Jun 24, 2009)

Just got Honesty e/s and I don't know if I like it.  The MUA recommended to me over Arena as I was looking for a good all over lid neutral color.  Anyone recommend this one or have any opinions about it.  I might return it and get Arena or All that Glitters. Thanks.


----------



## dopista (Jun 24, 2009)

hey zerin...  Just saw your new fotd on your blog.. how effin gorgeous can you be? your skin looks fabulous.. may I suggest a foundation tut? Thanks for the makeup eye candy!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Zerin, you are awesome. I always look forward to reading your blog.


----------



## zerin (Jun 25, 2009)

Glitterati - I don't have honesty eyeshadow but I love All that Glitters as a lid colour. 

Thanks Dopista and Lushious_lips. My skin isn't the best to be honest. I don't even do my regular skincare routine dailyI get real lazy at times..but I tend to break out if I don't do it in 3 days. lol 

My main problems are my uneven skintones and undereye area. lol I'll try to do a foundation tutorial someday but I'm not brave enough to go entirely bare on cam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's scary!

Anyways Ladies.....I'm SO OVERWHELMED with all these new upcoming mac collections. It's crazy! 

I'm still lemming for the CC and dazzlecream products.


----------



## nids (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi lovely ladies !

I am so glad n excited to have found this thread !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its so awesome to hear the advice/info coming from professionals n Make up addicts of Indian skin tones. 


A bit about myself...I 'm married n staying in the lovely bay area of California. I'm a homemaker n now turning into a total Mac addict....Thanks to you Lovely Ladies !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My husband gets pretty overwhelmed nowadays when I download onto him all the info that I keep reading on this forum ....Poor guy !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm pretty picky when it comes to buying eye shadows/lipsticks/lip glosses etc. as I have found so many a times after buying the products that they are not going well on my skin tone. What a total waste of time n money!

Having said that, I have no idea about my skin tone color as I had once bought Mac foundation in NW35 on a rep's recommendation which later on I realized was darker than my skin tone so that's just another wasted item lying in my drawer. Finally, I have managed to find a foundation in MUFE which  matches my skin tone (although it ends up looking ashy in the pics which I haven't been able to figure out why) but it doesn't have any no mentioned on the bottle so I am completely clueless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . However, I am currently using a Mac NW 30 Concealer, if that can be of any help in giving any idea about my skin tone.

I recently ended up ordering some stuff in the SUMO sale -

Refined Golden Bronzer ( not sure whether it will suit me or not, ordered after seeing the recommendations in this blog. I hope its a better choice than Nars Laguna)
Pro Palette Eye Shadow X 15
Twig
Spirit
Coppering e/s
239 Brush
Gold Rebel l/g
Lovechild l/g
Rubenseque Paintpot

n I am still waiting for the package to arrive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zerin - I love your videos, tutorials...girl you are awesome n look absolutely stunning!! You are such a great inspiration especially to all the ladies of our skin tone. Keep up the good work girl ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ziya - You are very pretty n I envy you having that Nariyal-paani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dirty Plum - Look forward to your professional advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the basis of your list for lipsticks/lipglasses for Indian Skin tones, I ended up ordering the above items. Hope they suit me else girl/s you all have had it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Just Kiddin !! RELAX !!!

Hugs !!


----------



## guddu (Jun 25, 2009)

girlies, any thoughts on the shade 'naked paris'  from euristocrat collection for nc 42? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks lovelies!!


----------



## highonmac (Jun 25, 2009)

HI ladies! Welcome nids! I think the items you ordered are good choices IMO According to Zerin, Lovechild l/g is really pretty and I too want to buy that lipglass. I am running out of room for all my makeup and I just got a new vanity!


----------



## animacani (Jun 26, 2009)

Im sorry if I am asking too many questions about Dubai but does anyone know when the duty free at the airport close? My flight will go 00:55 AM so I am afraid the duty free will be closed at that time =(  Also does anyone know if you can get OPI / essie nailpolishes there? TIA!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nids* 

 
_Hi lovely ladies !

I am so glad n excited to have found this thread !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its so awesome to hear the advice/info coming from professionals n Make up addicts of Indian skin tones. 
Refined Golden Bronzer ( not sure whether it will suit me or not, ordered after seeing the recommendations in this blog. I hope its a better choice than Nars Laguna)
Pro Palette Eye Shadow X 15
Twig
Spirit
Coppering e/s
239 Brush
Gold Rebel l/g
Lovechild l/g
Rubenseque Paintpot
Dirty Plum - Look forward to your professional advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On the basis of your list for lipsticks/lipglasses for Indian Skin tones, I ended up ordering the above items. Hope they suit me else girl/s you all have had it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Just Kiddin !! RELAX !!!

Hugs !!_

 
Hey hey!  Welcome to the thread and welcome to a MAC addiction!!

You will not be disappointed with any of the above.  They are typical intro products for most MAC virgins so hope you rock em! Let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## zerin (Jun 27, 2009)

*nids *- Welcome to the addictive world of Mac! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And thanx hun...I'm glad my tutorials are helpful and inspiring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You got some great products from the sale. I like the Refined Golden Bronzer better than Nars Laguna. Laguna tends to look muddy if you end up putting too much. Only drawback is refined golden has alotta shimmer/glitter in it but it doesn't bug me too much. Solar Riche bronzer works just as well with a lil less shimmer.  You also got Rubenesque paintpot...that was my first ever PP! lol And...Lovechild lipgloss is amazingly gorgeous! LOVE IT!

*guddu* - I havn't gone to the mac store in ages...lol but I know I'll just be getting _Via Veneto dazzleglass. _I gotta save up for Colour Craft collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naked Paris lipstick does seem like a pretty shade from the swatches online. I'm actually trying to stay away from lustres right now...lol  I have tons.


----------



## Ziya (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *guddu* 

 
_girlies, any thoughts on the shade 'naked paris'  from euristocrat collection for nc 42? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks lovelies!!_

 
Naked Paris is a nice sheer colour on us...super wearable! Patisserie is nice too.. MLBB and super flattering on my NC 43 skin.  Both are worth checking out!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was pretty surprised at how much I liked this collection! Despite the Lustre and (one) Frost finish, the colors were all stunning! 

1) Cockney (such an INCREDIBLE red my skin looked glowy! but I have WAYY to many red lippies..) 

2) Patisserie (soft mauvey corally pink, really pretty color)

3) Sweet Thing (punchy pink)

4) Naked Paris (warm nude)

5) London Life (berry wine but veryyyy wearable)

6) Milan Mode (warmed yellower pink) looked kinda similar to Sweet Thing on my pigmented lips but nonetheless very flattering.

7) Costa Chic (FUCKING hawt. this looks like Peaches blush was made into a lipstick..on my tan skin it was very bold looking. I almost bought it, but you guys know my gripe with frost lippies so didn't happen lol.) 

8) Saint Germain ( soo creamy! it looked barbie pinky white on me..definitely rock it with some lip liner and gloss ladies! Just wasn't my cup of tea. So, only lippie I didn't like was this one! )

Definitely, check this collection out in person ladies! lots of versatile and gorgeus colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meanwhile, I did some hauling despite F&F damage
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got four new Cremesheen lippies ( I might go back for some Euristrocrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and two full size pigments. The pigments are: Chocolate Brown and Blonde's Gold both are must have's for desi girls IMO. They should go well with other colors I have like Tan, Naked and Melon. The SA was nice enough to give me three pigment samples in Blue Brown, Deep Blue Green and Green Brown.
All three are duo chrome and effing amazing!

The lippies are ( top to bottom) On Hold, Ravishing(ty Zerin!), Party Line, and Speak Louder.

PS thanks for all your nice comments ladies! I will post a proper fotd soon! I feel more confident now, thanks to you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw the drink was served in a plastic coconut lol I'm not a big fan of naryal pani 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tehe


----------



## zerin (Jun 27, 2009)

[email protected] plastic coconut!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for the review Ziya! 

Now...you're making me want Costa Chic lipstick even though I'm not such a fan of frost lipsticks but you mentioned that it was bold and I love bold lippies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't gone yet to swatch them but I only had plans on getting Vie Veneto dazzleglass. I guess I may change my mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Blonde's Gold pigment too and I'm glad you got Ravishing lipstick...it's GORGEOUS! It's a much better long-lasting version of Missy Slimshine. 

I'll definitely check out your new lipsticks too! 

I'm super excited about the Colour Craft collection. OMG! Y'all know how I'm such a cheeky person. I narrowed my list down.... 
-Porcelain Pink MSF, Cheeky Bronze MSF
-Daft Pink Mineralize Blush, Fab-dabulous Mineralize Blush (I think this might be similar to Gleeful blush which is one of my FAVOURITE mac blushes and I've used it up quite alot)
-Eclectic Edge Lipgloss (Purple Shade like Up The Amp lipstick) and I might get another lipgloss/lipstick. 
-Natural Flare Mineralize Eyeshadow <OMG! These golden-orangey colours are just too gorgeous to pass...Very vibrant and bold! Totally DESI! I concluded that I would not buy any of the eyeshadows but after seeing the swatch pictures...I gave in!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait for the release date.


----------



## Ziya (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG guys...I think I have to back to mac for Cockney...F$%^ lmao I decided last night that my life is incomplete without


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_OMG guys...I think I have to back to mac for Cockney...F$%^ lmao I decided last night that my life is incomplete without
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL... Meee tooo... I went I saw it last night at the mall, and at the time, I didn't really think too much of it... and then I thought about it when I came home, had a dream about it, woking up thinking about it, and then decided in HAD to have it...LOL... So I went to eaton centre today and got it... It's soooooooo nice on


----------



## zerin (Jun 28, 2009)

OMG...you guys are tempting me even more!!! lol ok...so I will get it too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably get it at Eatons or Yorkdale tomorrow.


----------



## Ziya (Jun 29, 2009)

HOLY CRAP thank god! someone else is like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought wtf is wrong with me I never get so caught up over something.... 
Zerin you will lovvveee this lippie....
You are so cute the way your lemming Color Craft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awwww!


----------



## guddu (Jun 29, 2009)

ziya and zerin, thankyou so much . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i asked about a single shade & now im lemming the whole collection!!


----------



## zerin (Jun 30, 2009)

I had gone to a local mall called Yorkdale and I just bought the Via Veneto dazzleglass. It's just gorgeous! (I'm building my lavender/purple lippie collection) I saw cockney lipstick and it's a pretty red but I thought of the other similar reds I had at home like New York Apple and I don't wear reds that often either lol...so I just passed on it.  I really wanted Costa Chic lipstick even more since it was coral bold lipstick....but guess what? They were sold out! They didn't even have the tester out to at least swatch it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I even went to the Bay Mac counter (in the same mall) and they said Eurocrats collection is only sold at the free standing mac stores exclusive.

So I guess maybe this is a "sign".....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Don't buy any MAC until Colour Craft collection releases!_

lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe, I'll try another Mac store or see if they have it again when I buy the CC products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's all good. Everything happens for a reason and now I'm seeing some gorgeous lipgloss swatches on specktra from the CC collection. Now I'm lemming 3 lipglosses.


----------



## Rupa27 (Jun 30, 2009)

Zerin- eaton centre had costa chic in stock today ... i think they had a few left and sq1 had some on saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... in case ur still lemming it lol


----------



## srank (Jul 1, 2009)

Can anyone teach me how to replicate the gorgeous gold/apricot blush and lipstick Ash has on the first pic - People | Ah! Aishwarya - it looks so awesome!


----------



## Ziya (Jul 1, 2009)

Peaches blush


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 1, 2009)

Aish blush could be Nars Luster?

...and Viva Glam V ls/gloss with Spice lipliner.


----------



## nids (Jul 1, 2009)

Thx ladies for the warm welcome !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Highonmac - At the rate my collection is growing very soon I too will need a bigger vanity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dirtyplum - Thx for your recommendations n assurance n girl you were absolutely right. Finally my Mac package arrived yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I love all the items especially Twig.....I am in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (with twig)... Such a pretty color...the perfect shade that I have been looking for all my life. Where had you been??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rubensque PP - Such an awesome shade. Now my eye shadows look super sexy. However,I find the application a little difficult. It doesn't spread very easily. Since this is my first pp, I have no idea whether all pp's are like this or my pp is on the drier side or am I doing something wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any advice girls???

Zerin - I 'm actually worried about the shimmer in refined Golden Bronzer as my face did look very shimmery in the sun when I had tried it out earlier in the store. I am yet to try it out again in the sun. I wish I had known about Solar Riche being less shimmery, might have opted for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well let's see how it goes now since the damage is already done. Yes, rubensque is my first pp too now and I love it. I like cashflow too now after seeing your FOTD's.....Do you think eyeshadows look very different on Cashflow pp in comparison to rubensque pp? I love Lovechild too, it's such a lovely color.

Ziya - Plastic .... n u had us all drooling over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girl, you are lucky to have been given 3 pigment samples. Recently, I had bought $250 worth of stuff from MAC n when I requested for 2 pigment samples, the rep turned me down by giving me the same crappy shit about people selling samples on ebay ...u guys know the story What utter nonsense !! n when I complained to the Manager about this she finally agreed to give me one pigment sample reluctantly which later on I saw was not even enough for one eye application....Disgusting !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....well their loss....they lost a good customer as I ain't going back to that store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thx girls for such wonderful recommendations which means all of you are now safe


----------



## Ziya (Jul 1, 2009)

bahahahah! omg nids you r too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know eh? I've been lucky...I always find pro store MA's a lot nicer. Did you read the thread about the girl who got a "brush fall out" sized sample?


----------



## zerin (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Nids! Glad you're lovin your new haul. Try applying the paintpot with your fingers. The warmth of your fingers will make the pp go on smoother and paintpots can start to get a lil dry after a while. Remember to close it tightly. 

Cashflow pp and rubenesque pp shades differ of course. One is a sheer peachy gold and other is like a khaki gold shade. Both are gorgeous...but I guess when it comes to putting eyeshadow on top of these bases....it shouldn't make too much of a difference in terms of colour.

For Refined Golden bronzer, after taking some product with a brush, you can tap the brush to take away any excess shimmer. I'm not sure if it will make a big difference though. I use the bronzer as a contour as well.  Also, check out Golden bronzer if you have a fairer skintone. 

Alotta Mac stores are cheap and don't want to give out any pigment samples. It totally sux! I've experienced this a few times with some MAs. Either they say no and make up an excuse about selling on Ebay or they will just give an amount that's not even enough for one eyelid. lol That's why like Ziya, I find the pro stores to be real nice and willing to give. I always make my major hauls from there and get some nice mac pigment samples. 







Also, Happy CANADA DAY to all my Canadian ladiez on here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Too bad.... I am stuck at home working on my essay.


----------



## Ziya (Jul 1, 2009)

awwww hunny! <big hug> what's the essay on? 
Happy Canada day!! we have such great weather here today in Vancouver...how's the East coast?


----------



## zerin (Jul 1, 2009)

It's been rainy all week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very gloomy

Essay is on a boring topic...employment equity...I think I'll look into immigrants facing equity problems...yes, it's quite boring! lol


----------



## Ziya (Jul 1, 2009)

what a good idea! good luck on your essay hun...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Apparently, my F&F is here! yay finally..I just have to go pick it up tomorrow..it took MAC 2 weeks to ship here..
I miss Roshni(aka ndn-ista) guys!  where are you Roshni!!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 1, 2009)

I "inherited" some MAC yesterday from my aunt who is having a makeup clear out.

I have to go and pick up the following this weekend:

Smoke and Diamonds x 3
Nehru
Satellite Dreams
Stars and Rockets
Knight Divine
Blue Flame
Shimmermoss (super excited about this one)
Plum Dressing (the only red eyeshadow which doesn't make me look like I have bleeding eyelids).

I cannot wait to get these eyeshadows..she has a few lipsticks which she has kept for my other cousin so I may swap Smoke and Diamonds for one.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE S&D, used it once when wearing a greyish desi outfit and it didn't go that horrible greeny colour after a while


----------



## Ziya (Jul 1, 2009)

Lucky you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's so exciting..I can't wait for the Smoke and Diamonds repromote


----------



## zerin (Jul 1, 2009)

That's crazy Ziya....2 weeks! whoa! but hurry go...pick it up and enjoy those goodies!
 Yah...I wonder where Roshni is... I miss her too. 

RedRibbon
You have a cool aunt! I don't really have much aunties owning mac products. lol They mainly own the "mac matte lipsticks" or some compact powder. 

OH yEH! Smokes and Diamonds is D BOMB!


----------



## Ziya (Jul 1, 2009)

Guys, Cantaloupe is being DC'ed and they had NONE at my pro store..its still on the pro website..but how do you order from there? sorry if it's a dumb question..


----------



## zerin (Jul 1, 2009)

I think you'll need a procard to order from the pro site. Check if there's a number you can call and make an order by telephone. That's how alotta people order pro products when they don't have a pro store near them. So your pro store is not getting them at all anymore?


----------



## saab (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Guys, Cantaloupe is being DC'ed and they had NONE at my pro store..its still on the pro website..but how do you order from there? sorry if it's a dumb question..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ziya alotta ppl order from pro stores without having the pro card , apparently there is a 1-800 nbr that you call and order stuff .. HTH !!

cant wait for color craft collection ..


----------



## Ziya (Jul 1, 2009)

I will try that Thank you soo much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my pro store doesn't knwo yet, I will call them this week to find out if they will get another shipment..I hope so coz I don't want to pay for shipping..


----------



## zerin (Jul 1, 2009)

I think Melba is close to Cantaloupe blush but has some pink in it and melba is matte while cantaloupe is satin. (I think) I'll check out Cantaloupe tomorrow.


----------



## Ziya (Jul 1, 2009)

yay! I have Melba..I think my sister is borrowing it lmao that's good, I am not as sad


----------



## srank (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you Ziya & DirtyPlum - I will try the looks with the recs.


----------



## animacani (Jul 2, 2009)

Ziya , another dupe for cantaloupe is gingerly , they are very close!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Lucky you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's so exciting..I can't wait for the Smoke and Diamonds repromote _

 
I was never into MAC when it was released and I was gutted that I had missed out, I'm going to pick it up tomorrow, I couldn't wait until the weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_That's crazy Ziya....2 weeks! whoa! but hurry go...pick it up and enjoy those goodies!
 Yah...I wonder where Roshni is... I miss her too. 

RedRibbon
You have a cool aunt! I don't really have much aunties owning mac products. lol They mainly own the "mac matte lipsticks" or some compact powder. 

OH yEH! Smokes and Diamonds is D BOMB!_

 
My aunt is too funny, she has TONNES of high end makeup and we have quite a good relationship so we swap quite a bit of makeup which is good.  She has a massive cupboard which she has been meaning to clear for ages and now she is keeping just the bare basics so me and my cousins benefit.  She gave me a BB neutral palette at Xmas because she didn't like the colours in it and I've used that to death because they're so easy to blend.  She buys mainly high end stuff but funnily enough her everyday makeup kit is drugstore


----------



## guddu (Jul 2, 2009)

lovelies,, what is in your wishlist  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from the colorcraft collection,
 me- havent checked out the swatches yet!


----------



## highonmac (Jul 2, 2009)

Whoa I have been out of the loop for a while ladies! Okay lets see if I can catch up lol. 

Redribbon: OMG your aunts have makeup lol. My aunties...are..well...old...O__o and wrinkly. I don't think they know what makeup is other than cheap lipstick in bright fushia or red! I'm going to go as far as to say my cousins don't even wear makeup....I don't think they know what MAC is!!!

Nids: I must try twig now! I agree that rubanesque in particular has a different texture than some of the other pp but like Zerin said, you need to warm it up with your fingers. Its designed to stay put so act fast!

Zerin: No offence hun, but your right, the essay does sound boring! LOL. Oh geez homefully you can get through it. Are you doing summer school? I swear school is done haha. I know I'll be doing a bajillion essays too so I shouldn't make fun..

Ziya: Cantaloup is one of my favourite blushes! But its true, gingerly is very very close to it. I have both and gingerly is a bit more brown and cantaloupe is more peachy but still two stunning colors!

Guddu: I am thinking about going CRAZY for the colour craft. OMG did you guys see the new brush!?!? I am soo getting that. Okay, just cause you asked for it, here's my list lol.


*Mineralize Skinfinish:* (All LE) - $27.00USD
Three of these are the regular MSF design and three are "striped" with three different complimentary colours.


Sunny by Nature- Rich bronze with pink pearl pigment 
Cheeky Bronze -  Soft golden coral wth bronze pear 
Triple Fusion - Left: Soft champagne gold / Center: Soft golden peach / Right: Rose pink with gold nuances 
Smooth Merge - Left: Soft champange pink / Center: Deep rose / Right: Pale cool pink 

*Mineralize Eyeshadows: * (All LE) - $19.00USD
These are a "pinwheel" design that incorporate 4 shades into one pan.

Natural Flare - Copper / Yellow orange / Mid-tone brown / Rich gold 
*Mineralize Blush:* (All LE) $21.00USD

Fab-dabulous - Mid-tone burnt coral with yellow gold veining 
Cheek & Cheerful - Mid-tone bronzy brown with yellow gold veining 
Style Demon - Mid-tone brick red with copper veining 

*Brush:*

#131 Brush  - Flat tapered face brush with short natural hairs and long synthetic fibres (LE)


----------



## zerin (Jul 3, 2009)

I love my new Colour Craft haul...except I will be returning 2 items since they are very similar to what I already have. 

I got....

Porcelain MSF
Cheeky Bronze MSF (The Must Have MSF)
Smooth Merge (Love the red rose stripe)

Eclectic Edge Lipgloss
Miss Marble Lipgloss
Funky Fusion Lipgloss

Natural Flare Eyeshadow (The Star of My Haul)

I'll be returning Daft Pink Blush (Too similar to Love Rock) and Fab-dabulous Blush (Exactly like Hot Planet).

No point in having duplicate colours in my collection. I was totally bummed out when I was comparing them at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No blushes for me then.


----------



## highonmac (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I love my new Colour Craft haul...except I will be returning 2 items since they are very similar to what I already have. 

I got....

Porcelain MSF
Cheeky Bronze MSF (The Must Have MSF)
Smooth Merge (Love the red rose stripe)

Eclectic Edge Lipgloss
Miss Marble Lipgloss
Funky Fusion Lipgloss

Natural Flare Eyeshadow (The Star of My Haul)

I'll be returning Daft Pink Blush (Too similar to Love Rock) and Fab-dabulous Blush (Exactly like Hot Planet).

No point in having duplicate colours in my collection. I was totally bummed out when I was comparing them at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No blushes for me then._

 
OOOOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank Gosh to you. This cut my list in half except now I added some stuff. I saw you blog post and as always you have awesome swatches and really help me decide what to get. Now I really really want natural flare m/e and i kinda liked style demon. How did you find this one? I know you didn't think much of the 131 but I've become a brush whore...haha Also did you think that any off the lipsticks wre good


----------



## Belini (Jul 3, 2009)

hey ladies, need your urgent help

i'm going out tonight and want to wear my golden olive pigment, what can i match it with? I am NC42. My top is blue but i dont like matching so i think Golden olive would be a good contrast


----------



## zerin (Jul 3, 2009)

Style Demon looks awesome and should look gorgeous on people with darker skintones.  I don't know how similar it is to Merrily but it seems quite similar and I already have Merrily and Nars Taos blush so I passed on it. 

I passed on all the lipsticks. lol Nothing that unique...plus most were lustres and I don't always prefer them.

I guess you can get the new blush brush....it's not so bad.


----------



## zerin (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_hey ladies, need your urgent help

i'm going out tonight and want to wear my golden olive pigment, what can i match it with? I am NC42. My top is blue but i dont like matching so i think Golden olive would be a good contrast_

 
I guess you can wear it with humid  in the crease. 

or try to smoke it out with a dark brown in the crease. Satin Taupe & Saddle/Cork type colours and a black shade in the outter V.


----------



## cocolicouss (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I love my new Colour Craft haul...except I will be returning 2 items since they are very similar to what I already have. 

I got....

Porcelain MSF
Cheeky Bronze MSF (The Must Have MSF)
Smooth Merge (Love the red rose stripe)

Eclectic Edge Lipgloss
Miss Marble Lipgloss
Funky Fusion Lipgloss

Natural Flare Eyeshadow (The Star of My Haul)

I'll be returning Daft Pink Blush (Too similar to Love Rock) and Fab-dabulous Blush (Exactly like Hot Planet).

No point in having duplicate colours in my collection. I was totally bummed out when I was comparing them at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No blushes for me then._

 

thanks for that post cause i have both love rock and hot planet so those two can be crossed off the list


----------



## mizzzkay (Jul 4, 2009)

Oooo a desi makeup thread! I've just skimmed through the posts here and there are some awesome recommendations, especially since I've recently started my makeup collection. I've never really been into makeup before a month or so ago, so I'm new to all this. So thank you to everyone contributing their advice here. Expect to be pestered by questions from this newbie every so often, ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, I'm thinking of getting Costa Chic from the Euristocrats collection. Did anyone buy this? Will it complement NC43 skintones? As for the Colour Craft collection, I really want to get Cheeky Bronze, Fab-dabulous, and Natural Flare (especially because of Zerin's swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) And what is the fuss about the 226? And I'm on the fence about Sunny Nature. 

Sorry about all the questions...


----------



## zerin (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome to the world of makeup mizzzkay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was in a hurry the other day and I never got to try on Costa Chic lipstick. It does look pretty but I was kinda hesitant since it is a frost finish and thought it would look weird on me and I don't like frosts that much. I guess it will probably look better with a lipgloss on top to tone it down. I'm gonna check Costa Chic and Vegas Volt lipstick out most likely next week and I'll let you know how it goes. lol 

I'm glad my swatches were helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Natural MES, Cheeky Bronze MSF and Fabdabulous blush (if you don't own hotplanet) are all MUST HAVEs! I think you can pass the 226...I do own it and I don't really reach for it much. I prefer the 222 and 217 better. I found Sunny by Nature msf a bit too powdery and less shimmery. But if you like that then go for it. I suggest maybe Cheek and Cheerful blush or Warm  Blend MSF for a golden highlight. It should be perfect for nc43 skintone.


----------



## sapnap (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Welcome to the world of makeup mizzzkay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was in a hurry the other day and I never got to try on Costa Chic lipstick. It does look pretty but I was kinda hesitant since it is a frost finish and thought it would look weird on me and I don't like frosts that much. I guess it will probably look better with a lipgloss on top to tone it down. I'm gonna check Costa Chic and Vegas Volt lipstick out most likely next week and I'll let you know how it goes. lol 

I'm glad my swatches were helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Natural MES, Cheeky Bronze MSF and Fabdabulous blush (if you don't own hotplanet) are all MUST HAVEs! I think you can pass the 226...I do own it and I don't really reach for it much. I prefer the 222 and 217 better. I found Sunny by Nature msf a bit too powdery and less shimmery. But if you like that then go for it. I suggest maybe Cheek and Cheerful blush or Warm  Blend MSF for a golden highlight. It should be perfect for nc43 skintone._

 
after reading ur blog i want cheek and cheerful now! wud u suggest getting it  even tho i already have warm blend? and I am abt NC 45..


----------



## zerin (Jul 5, 2009)

sapnap - I think you should pass on cheek and cheerful blush. It seems pretty much the same on us as Warm Blend MSF for our kinda skintones. =S


----------



## sapnap (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_sapnap - I think you should pass on cheek and cheerful blush. It seems pretty much the same on us as Warm Blend MSF for our kinda skintones. =S_

 

thanks! my wallet thanks u as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha
:


----------



## nunu (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Ahh guys, i got my package from MAC yesterday!

Nunu - Great haul, don't you love eversun. And Btw, where did you get that pallette?



_

 
My brother got it for me from Dubai's airport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lushious_lips* 

 
_Nunu, how are you using the lustre drop?_

 
Dab it on top of my blush using the 165 brush. Any brush would do.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animacani* 

 
_Im sorry if I am asking too many questions about Dubai but does anyone know when the duty free at the airport close? My flight will go 00:55 AM so I am afraid the duty free will be closed at that time =( Also does anyone know if you can get OPI / essie nailpolishes there? TIA!!_

 
I don't think the duty free ever closes.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I love my new Colour Craft haul...except I will be returning 2 items since they are very similar to what I already have. 

I got....

Porcelain MSF
Cheeky Bronze MSF (The Must Have MSF)
Smooth Merge (Love the red rose stripe)

Eclectic Edge Lipgloss
Miss Marble Lipgloss
Funky Fusion Lipgloss

Natural Flare Eyeshadow (The Star of My Haul)

I'll be returning Daft Pink Blush (Too similar to Love Rock) and Fab-dabulous Blush (Exactly like Hot Planet).

No point in having duplicate colours in my collection. I was totally bummed out when I was comparing them at home. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No blushes for me then._

 
I just hauled from Colour craft as well! I got:
Style demon, improvise and another 2 blushes i can't remember the name of them. I also got 2 MSF's cheeky bronze and smooth merge. You're making me want porceline pink and that eyeshadow!


----------



## zerin (Jul 7, 2009)

Nice Haul Nunu! Porcelain pink msf is pretty sheer so I'll need to put a base before I put it on. Natural Flare MES has some gorgeous colours too. If I had to choose between these, I would get Natural Flare MES.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 7, 2009)

Ladies, can I ask what the best MSF for desi skin is?

This is what I look like though my skin colour changes in every pic for some reason:

 Quote:






 
That's me with no foundation but a bit of TE on under my eyes.


----------



## zerin (Jul 7, 2009)

Awww you look so cute RedRibbon!

I think from the new CC collection...you should definitely check out Cheeky Bronze MSF. Also, Warmed or So Ceylon MSF work well too.  If you want a pink msf try Petticoat/Smooth Merge. I mostly prefer bronzy ish MSFs. =)


----------



## kammyks (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_So I tried waterlining with my L'Oreale HIP eyeliner creme/gel that I bought a while ago and there was absolutely no smudging, no running!  I also went over it with a eyeliner pencil... next time I will try to dip the pencil into the gel for easier application.  Finally I found an eyeliner that doesn't run!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And dang it, I still need to do a FOTD with Rani's makeup... will get to it, promise!!_

 
What eyeliner pencil did you use? I am always having trouble with my eyeliners. I usually use black eyeliner pencil and then go over it with a black eyeshadow to stop running. It still has a little bit of smudging/running but not as much as when i use the pencil on it's own.


----------



## highonmac (Jul 7, 2009)

Ladies, have any of you been to a freestanding Makeup Forever Store. THere is only one in Canada and it is in Montreal which is where I am going this weekend. I am super uber excited because I will have a huge haul by then. Hauling for colour craft and Mufe! Can anyone recommend some items to purchase like eyeshadows in specific colours. I only have one mufe eyeshadow in the infamous number 92 and just there foundations and stuff you kow the usual! Can anyone recommend some must have MUFE thibgs. Zerin, I know you have a couple of things acre to share the goods?


----------



## kammyks (Jul 7, 2009)

I have deleted this post as I have posted another.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Awww you look so cute RedRibbon!

I think from the new CC collection...you should definitely check out Cheeky Bronze MSF. Also, Warmed or So Ceylon MSF work well too.  If you want a pink msf try Petticoat/Smooth Merge. I mostly prefer bronzy ish MSFs. =)_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm at a bit of a loss when it comes to blushers as I've got a pinky one from YSL, a dusky-ish one from Smashbox and a golden Almay one and I never know which works best..I always assume myself to be darker than I am.  I never thought the peachy pink would work on me but it does. 

I'm going to MAC later this week and will deffo test these out.


----------



## kammyks (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi hope anyone can help

RE: Inidan Bridal Look

Looking for a red and gold look for my eyemake up and have tried Mac Cranberry, passionate, Amber lights but does not come out as bright instead looks really dull. Can anyone recommend any nice red eyeshadow that will actually show up on my sis skin she ia a Mac NC 40/42 but her eye area is darker then the rest of her face. Please help we are getting desperate and did not like what the MUA used at my sis trial. Thanks


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kammyks* 

 
_Hi hope anyone can help

RE: Inidan Bridal Look

Looking for a red and gold look for my eyemake up and have tried Mac Cranberry, passionate, Amber lights but does not come out as bright instead looks really dull. Can anyone recommend any nice red eyeshadow that will actually show up on my sis skin she ia a Mac NC 40/42 but her eye area is darker then the rest of her face. Please help we are getting desperate and did not like what the MUA used at my sis trial. Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'm a bit confused, is it for you or your sister?  You've made two posts and they both have the same facts but for different people.

Anyway, have you used a base under your eyeshadow? You can use something like Urban Decay Primer Potion, Laura Geller's Spackle, Too Faced Shadow Insurance, a MAC Paintpot, a MAC shadestick or a plain white eyeliner.  I can only speak for UDPP and white eyeliner which really make the colour pop so you may have to do a few trials to make sure the colour isn't too bright.  There have been many times when I've put on UDPP and the upper colour has come out too bright so just be careful..

I'm just on Karlasugar at the moment looking at red shadows and have come across Post Haste which could work pretty well, I also have a rustyish red which works pretty well on desi skin, I can't remember the name off the top of my head but it is mentioned in a post of mine on the previous page.


----------



## kammyks (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks RedRibbom.

We tried Mac Paint Pot in Indian wood. I am waiting on the Artifact paint to come through to see if that would help make the colours better. I already own poste Haste so will try that with Artifiact if not will go and buy Urban Decay Primer to see how that works.

Sorry about the confusion - it is actually my sister who is getting married but when I was posting on here I ended up sounding like it was me getting married hence the second post (that i did not post properly either lol).


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kammyks* 

 
_Thanks RedRibbom.

We tried Mac Paint Pot in Indian wood. I am waiting on the Artifact paint to come through to see if that would help make the colours better. I already own poste Haste so will try that with Artifiact if not will go and buy Urban Decay Primer to see how that works.

Sorry about the confusion - it is actually my sister who is getting married but when I was posting on here I ended up sounding like it was me getting married hence the second post (that i did not post properly either lol)._

 
No need to apologise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UDPP has a habit of making colours stand out really well but just be careful to not put too much on.  I love Indian Wood (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no pun intended) and I find myself using it more and more.  

A base is the only thing which will make the shadow really stay on all day and also be a bit brighter.  I strongly advise using the white pencil thing too, I had a colour which barely showed up on my skin so I painted my eye with the pencil, made it a bit smoother with a brush and put the colour over the top and it was really vibrant.

Try putting poste haste over the paintpot and see what happens, or, try the pp, the white pencil then poste haste.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 8, 2009)

^^ applying poste haste on top of a white eyeliner base will make it more pink. a light pink.
Add white to any colour and you will get a tint of that colour as opposed to *that* colour with intensity.

Add black or a darker base to a colour for a shade of that colour - for something more red try a base with brown in it.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_^^ applying poste haste on top of a white eyeliner base will make it more pink. a light pink.
Add white to any colour and you will get a tint of that colour as opposed to *that* colour with intensity.

Add black or a darker base to a colour for a shade of that colour - for something more red try a base with brown in it._

 
Is there anything you don't know? *is in awe of your knowledge* 

I never thought to have any different colour bases, wouldn't black just soak up the colour?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I never thought to have any different colour bases, wouldn't black just soak up the colour?_

 




Adding black and adding to black give different results.  Technique makes a difference, moreso.

So say if you used a black cream base such as Sharkskin or Blackground and then added post haste on top of it, you would get an intense, dark pink. Pat on poste haste and you could just get poste haste but more vibrant.  Blend poste haste on top of the black then you get a muddy, darker *shade* of poste haste.

Similar to adding Carbon e/s to poste haste and blending it, you would get a darker pink.

Black wont soak a colour up unless you blend the hell out of it so that its barely there.  

Best eyeshadow technique that results in flawless makeup is to use a mixture of patting on and blending eyeshadows.   Both achieve completely different results irrespective of what colour base you use.

Basic colour theory teaches the different effects adding white, black and grey make.


----------



## kammyks (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_




Adding black and adding to black give different results. Technique makes a difference, moreso.

So say if you used a black cream base such as Sharkskin or Blackground and then added post haste on top of it, you would get an intense, dark pink. Pat on poste haste and you could just get poste haste but more vibrant. Blend poste haste on top of the black then you get a muddy, darker *shade* of poste haste.

Similar to adding Carbon e/s to poste haste and blending it, you would get a darker pink.

Black wont soak a colour up unless you blend the hell out of it so that its barely there. 

Best eyeshadow technique that results in flawless makeup is to use a mixture of patting on and blending eyeshadows. Both achieve completely different results irrespective of what colour base you use.

Basic colour theory teaches the different effects adding white, black and grey make. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow so much to take in. Thanks to both of you for your suggestions.


----------



## TDelicate (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi guys! (warning long post on CC - sowwy!)
so i jes briefly played around taking in the CC collection today.. i absolutely had to get the 226 for my small eyes bcz i missed out on it last time around.. 
i was intrigued by both madly creative and most popular in the store.. i passed on most popular bcz i have wayy too many plummy pink colors bcz i guess they compliment my pigmented lips well and ended up getting madly creative.. but now im not too sure anymore - i hate how they can end up looking different in different lighting.. i dunno what to think of this frost finish *sigh*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... i think im goin back with my mom tomorrow so ive got the night to sleep on it..
otherwise i also fell madly deeply in love with style demon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even though i have merrily lol blushes are seriously my weakness.. both blushes and MSFs were really glittery (imo)- it was my first time sampling MSF's, dont own any.. and decided to pass on these too in fear of lookin like a shimmer ball..and i figured if i wanted to use it as a blush - i could get a blush itself for less.. so yeah style demon is very similar to merrily - but diff enough for me to treasure it, it'll be my token glittery blush from this collection lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... oh! i picked up buckwheat too.. it was a great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am wondering if i should order/hunt out a back up creme de miel bcz im really loving it.. its like all that i had hoped for gorgeous gold.. which tragically looked more light light lime green on me than any shade of gold .. has this creme de miel come out before or is it a first? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry for the long post jes felt like sharing with ppl that might understand.. cant wait to play with it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~*~


----------



## kammyks (Jul 10, 2009)

Can anyone advise on what foundation brands/types/colours etc to stock up on for my make-up kit? I don't want to just get only MAC foundations. I am just starting out professionally and before I used to ask friends/relatives just to bring their own foundations with them when I did their make-up as i did not charge them but now I am getting requests from Potential clients and don't want to look unprofessional by asking clients to bring their own foundations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advance for any help you all can offer


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 10, 2009)

I've just been and had my eyebrows threaded and the lady who threads them is also a makeup artist and I asked her about her kit for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, speaking from personal experience I don't think there's anything wrong with asking the client to bring something along with them.  If it works for them then you should use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lady who does my makeup for any major event always lets her customers bring a product of their own that they really like.  Whenever she does my makeup I take along my Boujois and YSL foundation and she applies them like a dream. 

She said that when choosing foundations for your kit you should try to firstly see what type of market you are aiming for, e.g. if you are going to be doing Indian brides (as she does) then you don't need to stock up on a million shades of porcelain foundation as the majority of Indian women aren't porcelained skinned.  She said that when she started out (about 13 years ago now) she used to encourage women to bring their foundation to her and she would apply it but would use her own eyeshadow, blusher etc..and over time she got to know her foundation shades better and could go out and buy shades which she could mix and match so the matched perfectly with the skin of her clients.

She also said that don't buy all the colours available in one finish, some brides/customers will want to look glowing, some will want the matte look, some will have greasy skin, some will have dry skin so try to get the colours down and then buy them in differing finishes.

She said one of the best foundation "sets" she ever bought was a £100 set from Bobbi Brown as it contains so many foundations/concealers that she is always just taking that with her and has never had any complaints.

She also said that the worst mistake made by quite a few artists is being a slave to one brand/high end stuff.  She said the item she uses the most in her stash is Maybelline's Great Lash mascara and nothing else she has ever used has given her such a good result. 

Having said that, MUFE foundations are really good, they come in a variety of different colours and I've just picked up one for me and my mum and she loves it.


----------



## animacani (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kammyks* 

 
_Can anyone advise on what foundation brands/types/colours etc to stock up on for my make-up kit? I don't want to just get only MAC foundations. I am just starting out professionally and before I used to ask friends/relatives just to bring their own foundations with them when I did their make-up as i did not charge them but now I am getting requests from Potential clients and don't want to look unprofessional by asking clients to bring their own foundations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advance for any help you all can offer_

 
I Heart make up store and dior nude foundation!


----------



## kammyks (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I've just been and had my eyebrows threaded and the lady who threads them is also a makeup artist and I asked her about her kit for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, speaking from personal experience I don't think there's anything wrong with asking the client to bring something along with them. If it works for them then you should use it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The lady who does my makeup for any major event always lets her customers bring a product of their own that they really like. Whenever she does my makeup I take along my Boujois and YSL foundation and she applies them like a dream. 

She said that when choosing foundations for your kit you should try to firstly see what type of market you are aiming for, e.g. if you are going to be doing Indian brides (as she does) then you don't need to stock up on a million shades of porcelain foundation as the majority of Indian women aren't porcelained skinned. She said that when she started out (about 13 years ago now) she used to encourage women to bring their foundation to her and she would apply it but would use her own eyeshadow, blusher etc..and over time she got to know her foundation shades better and could go out and buy shades which she could mix and match so the matched perfectly with the skin of her clients.

She also said that don't buy all the colours available in one finish, some brides/customers will want to look glowing, some will want the matte look, some will have greasy skin, some will have dry skin so try to get the colours down and then buy them in differing finishes.

She said one of the best foundation "sets" she ever bought was a £100 set from Bobbi Brown as it contains so many foundations/concealers that she is always just taking that with her and has never had any complaints.

She also said that the worst mistake made by quite a few artists is being a slave to one brand/high end stuff. She said the item she uses the most in her stash is Maybelline's Great Lash mascara and nothing else she has ever used has given her such a good result. 

Having said that, MUFE foundations are really good, they come in a variety of different colours and I've just picked up one for me and my mum and she loves it._

 
RedRibbon you are the greatest. Thanks soo much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have done a makeup course but it was aimed towards western clients (so easy to do make-up on) more than asians so I still have a lot of questions in regards to asians.

I have asked a couple of MUA that my friends know what is the best bridal e/s to get but they are not helpful at all and have had a rude comment from one of them. I guess they don't like competion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still having trouble finding the right shades of golds and reds e/s for my sis. I tried gold mine, amber lights, Ruby Red pigment and Nars Azalea (Caravaggio Duo) all with the artifcat and Ground work paint pot but still the colours are not eye popping. I am going to try the UDPP tomorrow. I WILL find a way to get it right as the way I see it is if i can't get her right I will be losing potential clients at the Bridal trial stage! Funny thing is that I have done make overs with so many other woman (light, medium and Dark skin tones) using my Nars/mac shadows and not had a prob but for some reason my sis skin is being very difficult lol.

Wish me luck and will keep you posted on what I try next.


----------



## TDelicate (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kammyks* 

 
_RedRibbon you are the greatest. Thanks soo much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have done a makeup course but it was aimed towards western clients (so easy to do make-up on) more than asians so I still have a lot of questions in regards to asians.

I have asked a couple of MUA that my friends know what is the best bridal e/s to get but they are not helpful at all and have had a rude comment from one of them. I guess they don't like competion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still having trouble finding the right shades of golds and reds e/s for my sis. I tried gold mine, amber lights, Ruby Red pigment and Nars Azalea (Caravaggio Duo) all with the artifcat and Ground work paint pot but still the colours are not eye popping. I am going to try the UDPP tomorrow. I WILL find a way to get it right as the way I see it is if i can't get her right I will be losing potential clients at the Bridal trial stage! Funny thing is that I have done make overs with so many other woman (light, medium and Dark skin tones) using my Nars/mac shadows and not had a prob but for some reason my sis skin is being very difficult lol.

Wish me luck and will keep you posted on what I try next.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm not a pro by any means.. but jes thought of some options.. you could maybe try some mineral e/s like from bare escentuals.. i know some of those mineralized loose e/s are crazy pigmented.. or try foiling loose e/s.. that makes it really gleam/vivid too.. orr also.. ive seen ppl layer on some mac reflects to either the crease or lid for instance, and that's caught my eye before too for bringing up the glam factor..
hth a bit!

~*~


----------



## Ziya (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey ladies, quick question....
I recently bought Margin and Sunbasque blushes and they look really similar to me. I'm wondering which I should keep or which you prefer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 12, 2009)

Another question ladies (sorry!)

I need a good lip primer as when I apply my lipstick it settles into those lines you have on your lips.  I've always had these lines and I do always use SPF lip balm.  I have noticed that only my High Street brand of lippy does this but I can't find another company which makes the same kinda shade.

Thanks


----------



## ambodidi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello again ladies, I've already posted this in another website, but I read that Katrina Kaif uses NC41. I was kind of surprised, because she is 'fair' for a South Asian. What would you say she is?


----------



## highonmac (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Beautiful Girls. I haven't been on for a while but I will try me best to catch up. i miss you all


----------



## highonmac (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kammyks* 

 
_Can anyone advise on what foundation brands/types/colours etc to stock up on for my make-up kit? I don't want to just get only MAC foundations. I am just starting out professionally and before I used to ask friends/relatives just to bring their own foundations with them when I did their make-up as i did not charge them but now I am getting requests from Potential clients and don't want to look unprofessional by asking clients to bring their own foundations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advance for any help you all can offer_

 
HI! Well, I heard Revlon Colour stay has an excellent colour range and are fairly cheap to stock up on as apposed to MAC or MUFE or any other highher end brands. A lot of ma use this brand of foundation for their kits as it is not pricey at all! Why not check that out? I think, according to a few reviews, that is supposed to be comparable to the mac studiofix fluid


----------



## highonmac (Jul 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Hey ladies, quick question....
I recently bought Margin and Sunbasque blushes and they look really similar to me. I'm wondering which I should keep or which you prefer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA_

 
I have neither ziya but from looking at swatches online, sunbasque is really pretty. It has a certain glow about it right? How does it look on your cheeks? If is really similar i say keep...sunbasque


----------



## highonmac (Jul 13, 2009)

*Ziya *and also, sunbasque and margin have diffrent finishes right...sheertone shimmers are nicer than frosts IMO which margin is (a frost). I hear sunbasque is great for layering with other blushes. Theres actually a thread for this.. lemme see if I can find it.

http://http://www.specktra.net/forum...9/#post1332811


----------



## zerin (Jul 14, 2009)

ambodidi - That's not possible. Katrina should be around NC 20-25. That website got it totally wrong.lol


----------



## ambodidi (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks a lot Zerin, I freaked because I'm a little darker than her, and I thought, if she's 41 I should be at 43 or 44
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so I thought I'd had it all wrong.
I honestly think, without prejudice, that it's harder for non-desis who don't work in makeup or know a lot of desis to recognise the variations of our skins.
Left a message on your blog btw. Hilsa


----------



## zerin (Jul 14, 2009)

[email protected] Hilsa yes I saw the comment.....haha I love Hilsha Fish....MmMmm I want some now.


----------



## kammyks (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_HI! Well, I heard Revlon Colour stay has an excellent colour range and are fairly cheap to stock up on as apposed to MAC or MUFE or any other highher end brands. A lot of ma use this brand of foundation for their kits as it is not pricey at all! Why not check that out? I think, according to a few reviews, that is supposed to be comparable to the mac studiofix fluid_

 
Thanks will have a look Revlon colour stay esp if it is comparable to mac studio fix.


----------



## zerin (Jul 15, 2009)

Revlon foundation is super cheap in the U.S and they get great deals there like 2 for $8 or something. Canada never gets such cheap deals on Revlon rarely....I doubt we can get that foundation for less than $18.00 lol I think regular is $20ish


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 15, 2009)

Zerin: It's the same in the UK, we get screwed over when it comes to getting nice cheap makeup, our only saving grace is those sexy Sleek palettes. 

I need a bit of help from one of you ladies in the know about MAC..I'm thinking of getting one of these palettes, which do you think is best for Indian skin:

Mac Trendmaker Cool Eye 6 Palette Rare Limited Edition from Love Make
Mac Trendmaker Warm Eye 6 Rare Limited Edition from Love Make Up by:


----------



## kammyks (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Zerin: It's the same in the UK, we get screwed over when it comes to getting nice cheap makeup, our only saving grace is those sexy Sleek palettes. 

I need a bit of help from one of you ladies in the know about MAC..I'm thinking of getting one of these palettes, which do you think is best for Indian skin:

Mac Trendmaker Cool Eye 6 Palette Rare Limited Edition from Love Make
Mac Trendmaker Warm Eye 6 Rare Limited Edition from Love Make Up by:_

 
RedRibbon I like the Warm Eye Palette. You would prob get most use out of that one and they are similar to eyeshadow colours that I have also. I find that the cool eye palette colours you will only prob use a couple of colours out of but thats just going on my own preference.

I have never heard of Love Make and have had a look and they have some nice stuff but my only concern is how do we know if it is legit mac makeup? Just being cautious as have been caught out before!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kammyks* 

 
_RedRibbon I like the Warm Eye Palette. You would prob get most use out of that one and they are similar to eyeshadow colours that I have also. I find that the cool eye palette colours you will only prob use a couple of colours out of but thats just going on my own preference.

I have never heard of Love Make and have had a look and they have some nice stuff but my only concern is how do we know if it is legit mac makeup? Just being cautious as have been caught out before!_

 
I was thinking the same thing, the colours look nicer but I'm not sure about that green..

There have been quite a few threads made on here about that site and people who have ordered from it say they've had authentic mac and it's been verified


----------



## kammyks (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I was thinking the same thing, the colours look nicer but I'm not sure about that green..

There have been quite a few threads made on here about that site and people who have ordered from it say they've had authentic mac and it's been verified 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Great I will give it a go as i saw that they sell samples of pigments and that would really come in handy as I would rather try before I buy. Although I was told by MAC customer Services that I could always return an item even if It had been used if I was not happy with it. I have bought mac Gorgous gold that I don't like as it come out more yellow then gold on my skin colour (NC42) that I am gonna try an exchange. Although I forgot to save the email.

I have looked at the prices for revelon foundation and they are about £12.00. After my mac discount I can buy foundation for about £13 - £15 so not sure what to do. I may just buy a mixture of foundation brands to be on the safe side. Thanks for your tips again re foundation that was really kind.


----------



## IslandLover (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kammyks* 

 
_Thanks will have a look Revlon colour stay esp if it is comparable to mac studio fix.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know it's been a minute since I posted on this thread but I had to throw in my 2 cents about Revlon Colorstay. I LOVE IT. I love it more than my studio fix fluid. My SFF broke one day (aka I dropped it on my bathroom floor) and I didn't feel like shelling out twenty-something dollars so I decided to give in and try Revlon and I was so shocked at how much I love it. It gives great coverage, stays put all day, and doesn't oxidize as much as SFF. And, like other posters mentioned, in the U.S. we get a lot of sales with Revlon like buy one get one free, etc so it's a great deal.

I've also heard that it's great for sensitive skin. If you've broken out from SFF, Revlon Colorstay would work great for you. My only gripe about this foundation is that it dries quicker than SFF but I don't really mind that. I get perfect flawless skin all day long 

On another note, I've been staying away from MAC for fear of an empty wallet upon site of the CC collection......:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: I adore MSFs.


----------



## kammyks (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandLover* 

 
_I know it's been a minute since I posted on this thread but I had to throw in my 2 cents about Revlon Colorstay. I LOVE IT. I love it more than my studio fix fluid. My SFF broke one day (aka I dropped it on my bathroom floor) and I didn't feel like shelling out twenty-something dollars so I decided to give in and try Revlon and I was so shocked at how much I love it. It gives great coverage, stays put all day, and doesn't oxidize as much as SFF. And, like other posters mentioned, in the U.S. we get a lot of sales with Revlon like buy one get one free, etc so it's a great deal.

I've also heard that it's great for sensitive skin. If you've broken out from SFF, Revlon Colorstay would work great for you. My only gripe about this foundation is that it dries quicker than SFF but I don't really mind that. I get perfect flawless skin all day long 

On another note, I've been staying away from MAC for fear of an empty wallet upon site of the CC collection......:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: I adore MSFs._

 
Thanks IslandLover - ok am gonna try it. It's time to move away from just MAC. Will let you know how it works out for me.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 15, 2009)

So what shade would I be in Revlon colourstay?  I'm NC40 SFF.


----------



## dopista (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kammyks* 

 
_Can anyone advise on what foundation brands/types/colours etc to stock up on for my make-up kit? I don't want to just get only MAC foundations. I am just starting out professionally and before I used to ask friends/relatives just to bring their own foundations with them when I did their make-up as i did not charge them but now I am getting requests from Potential clients and don't want to look unprofessional by asking clients to bring their own foundations. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks in advance for any help you all can offer_

 
I just came across this today. Petrilude lists his products to start a freelancing kit (although all products are MAC). Thought it maybe interesting if not useful.
Link: Building a freelance kit. Petrilude


----------



## IslandLover (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_So what shade would I be in Revlon colourstay? I'm NC40 SFF._

 
Well I wear NW35 in SFF and in Revlon I switch between True Beige and Natural Tan. Natural Tan is what I wear in the summer and it's a tad bit dark on me but I don't mind so that could work for you. Otherwise try the next darker shade after Natural Tan if that's too light. Hope that helps!

**Also** I wear NC42 in the regular Studio Fix powder foundation if that helps.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Another question ladies (sorry!)

I need a good lip primer as when I apply my lipstick it settles into those lines you have on your lips.  I've always had these lines and I do always use SPF lip balm.  I have noticed that only my High Street brand of lippy does this but I can't find another company which makes the same kinda shade.

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Does anyone have any info about this? 

Thanks


----------



## kammyks (Jul 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Does anyone have any info about this? 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I heard prescriptives does one and was supposed to be good but not sure where I heard it so don't take my word on it. I may be out shopping tomo so will check it out.


----------



## nunu (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Hey ladies, quick question....
I recently bought Margin and Sunbasque blushes and they look really similar to me. I'm wondering which I should keep or which you prefer? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA_

 
That's a tough one because i like them both for different reasons.
I like to use Margin when i wear a neutral eye/red lips look because of 1) The finish 2) Softness that it gives to my skin tone. Besides it's my "everyday" blush. I go for it when i can't think of what blush i want to wear.

Sunbasque is a blush i use a lot during the summer because of it's colour and finish. It gives a lovely glow.

I guess it depends on what finish do you prefer. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Glitterati* (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey ladies,

Is anyone getting the look in a box sets, the sweet tease box looks really nice, what do you use the beauty powder for, is it used as a blush or highlighter?  This set contains Gleam, Mulch, Love Nectar and Shell BP.

Good news for us in the Vancouver area of BC we have 2 new Sephora stores that just opened, there is one more opening in the fall so now we don't have to go down to Seattle to shop!  I haven't been there yet but might go tomorrow.


----------



## Glitterati* (Jul 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati** 

 
_Just got Honesty e/s and I don't know if I like it. The MUA recommended to me over Arena as I was looking for a good all over lid neutral color. Anyone recommend this one or have any opinions about it. I might return it and get Arena or All that Glitters. Thanks._

 
Update: I returned Honesty unopened and got Arena, I am in love with this color!  I also recently got Blaze by Urban Decay and really like it, they have some good colors! I thought the neutrals were boring but lately I have began to appreciate them.


----------



## Glitterati* (Jul 18, 2009)

What lip color do you think Ash is wearing here?


----------



## Ziya (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help ladies~! I've decided to keep them both lmao...
I am definitely going to look into the Revlon Color stay, I bought one but it was too pinky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 boo for olive undertones..
I haven't been to the new Sephora in Pacific Center yet...grr working alll week. The other one is in Coquitlam which is way too far away! Im super excited for the metro town one..


----------



## Ziya (Jul 21, 2009)

So I am absolutely in love with Bahama Mama Bronzer from the Balm. It's perfect on my NC43 skin! it shows up, doesn't look muddy or red or weird lmao
With a light hand, almost everyone could flaunt this baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sigh, I love being in love with stuff LOL


----------



## nunu (Jul 21, 2009)

Ziya that sounds lovely!! I have a lot of bronzers and i don't use them as much as i should..

How are you girls? What are your current holy grails??


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 21, 2009)

I've got a really nice YSL blusher which shows up just the right amount in real life but in photos you can't even tell I have it on.  Is there anyway that I can amp it up so it shows in photos without looking like a clown IRL?


----------



## dopista (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey everyone!! Sooo I recently got my hands on Trace Gold blush (to be used as a highlighter) and Spaced out (LE NSF). There were no MAs on shift at duty free and I was allowed to help myself. I remembered trace gold being a dupe to otherworldly (yay Zerin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and my MAC cravings started after Neo Sci-Fi so I grabbed the last Spaced out (no tester, side note- I didnt know MAC could sell LE of past collections?). 

Ok.. now to the problems.. trace gold seems a bit more shimmery than I thought and sadly, Spaced out doesnt seem to show on my skin (nc 42). Could it be because Im using the 187? Should I keep them and give them another chance or give them up for the lovlies Merrily, Dollymix and Desert Rose (which is a refreshing change from my usual peachy ones).


----------



## nunu (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_Hey everyone!! Sooo I recently got my hands on Trace Gold blush (to be used as a highlighter) and Spaced out (LE NSF). There were no MAs on shift at duty free and I was allowed to help myself. I remembered trace gold being a dupe to otherworldly (yay Zerin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and my MAC cravings started after Neo Sci-Fi so I grabbed the last Spaced out (no tester, side note- I didnt know MAC could sell LE of past collections?). 

Ok.. now to the problems.. trace gold seems a bit more shimmery than I thought and sadly, Spaced out doesnt seem to show on my skin (nc 42). Could it be because Im using the 187? Should I keep them and give them another chance or give them up for the lovlies Merrily, Dollymix and Desert Rose (which is a refreshing change from my usual peachy ones)._

 
The 187 doesn't pick up a lot of product. I advice that you use a brush like the 116 or the 129. I have spaced out and it shows up on me.


----------



## Ziya (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey! I feel your pain..I got Trace Gold during the F&F sale and I've only used it a couple times..I'm not too sure I like it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe try wearing it as a highlighter on the eyes and bridge of your nose...thats what I do with non compatible highlighting products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol hth! btw you should totally get Desert Rose blush, its AMAZING! 

Recently, I've been showin some love to my Chatterbox lipstick, Pink Poodle l/g and Steppin out D/G
Summer pinks baby! My e/s collections been collecting dust for the last few weeks, I'm sticking to neutrals like Rice Paper, Dark Edge, Handwritten, Tete a Tint, Antiqued, Blonde's Gold p/g, Chocolate Brown p/g...nice and fresh for the day!
I need a new plummy/berry blush..I have plum foolery which I love..so something dramatically different from that but still in that family. NC43 Mac only pls..

The new sephora FINALLY opened a couple weeks ago! I plan on going maybe tomorrow.. Going to get UDPP for sure! Also, I want to get some NARS blushes and MUFE foundation...
I know you ladies were raving aobut Torrid and Albatross on this thread..any other must haves?
Wanna try Exhibit A and Taj Mahal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Im thinking to try MUFE HD in 173 and Mat velvet  hopefully they give samples. If that foundation doesn't work for me, I'm definitely lemming Dior nude or whatever lmao


----------



## Ziya (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_I've got a really nice YSL blusher which shows up just the right amount in real life but in photos you can't even tell I have it on.  Is there anyway that I can amp it up so it shows in photos without looking like a clown IRL?_

 
hey hun! I would say try layering it with a cream blush underneath and try to adjust settings on your camera? use natural light no flash on macro setting...
try different placement? HTH!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I need a new plummy/berry blush..I have plum foolery which I love..so something dramatically different from that but still in that family. NC43 Mac only pls.._

 
Dirty Plum, baby. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I know you ladies were raving aobut Torrid and Albatross on this thread..any other must haves?_

 
Luster, and Deep Throat!
Oh and Chihuahua lipgloss.

xx


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_hey hun! I would say try layering it with a cream blush underneath and try to adjust settings on your camera? use natural light no flash on macro setting...
try different placement? HTH!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I mean for pictures which are taken from a distance, like portraits etc..I can make the blush show when I take close ups with the macro function it's just when I'm photographed in "human" surroundings, you can't tell I've got any on.


----------



## Belini (Jul 26, 2009)

has anyone got "Brave New Bronze"?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 26, 2009)

^^ yes, and love it....?


----------



## Ziya (Jul 26, 2009)

BNB is almost EXACTLY like my HG nude, Cherish...so if you need a dupe or anything..its a lovely color on WOC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




question ladies! Gina or Peaches? I love my peaches...but I lost it! I am going on a huge NARS haul soon and so I was thinking instead of repurchasing, I'll get this guy! what say?


----------



## Ziya (Jul 26, 2009)

Also, I'm thinking of getting Made with love...it looks a lot like Costa Chic, which I didnt get because of the frost finish...hmmm...any reccs for some corally lippies? I have Vegas Volt, Ravishing and Lychee Luxe so far..


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_question ladies! Gina or Peaches? I love my peaches...but I lost it! I am going on a huge NARS haul soon and so I was thinking instead of repurchasing, I'll get this guy! what say? _

 
Honestly, Peaches.  Gina is matte and just doesnt work as well as other Nars blushers i.e. the shimmery ones.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Also, I'm thinking of getting Made with love...it looks a lot like Costa Chic, which I didnt get because of the frost finish...hmmm...any reccs for some corally lippies? I have Vegas Volt, Ravishing and Lychee Luxe so far.._

 
Missy slimshine
Funshine slimshine
Summerfruit cremeliner
Creme Sherry cremeliner - if its still around
Nars Barbarella 
Kinda Sexy lipstick can look peachy


----------



## Belini (Jul 26, 2009)

Brand new Bronze has sold out! wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

they didnt even have testers so i could try it and then buy it online.

I'm NC42 with large lips, will it suit?


----------



## IslandLover (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I know you ladies were raving aobut Torrid and Albatross on this thread..any other must haves?_

 
Get Desire! It's a gorgeous bubblegum bright pink but goes on like a soft pink glow on my NC42 cheeks (with a light hand of course). And try Oasis - it's a plum color with shimmer. And Taos is a reddish color with shimmer. These are my faves including Torrid. I love my MAC blushes but I'm always reaching for these NARS ones on a day to day basis. Hope that helps!


----------



## IslandLover (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_Brand new Bronze has sold out! wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

they didnt even have testers so i could try it and then buy it online.

I'm NC42 with large lips, will it suit?_

 

I love Brave New Bronze. It's the perfect nude for my red pigmented lips. I'm also NC42 and this is one of my HG lippies. But like others have mentioned, Cherish is a good dupe so I'd check that out cuz BNB has been sold out for awhile. If you have really big lips, the color *may* wash you out a little bit but I love laying Love Necter l/g over top BNB. It helps soften the look. My fave combo.


----------



## Ziya (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey ladies thanks for the reccs! Especially DP, sweetie, you never fail me <3 
I went to sephora today but the man was in tow, (though he was being ultra patient) I didn't want to spend a lot of time there. 
I bought my first NARS blush!! its a duo set with Orgasm and Laguna in it plus Orgasm nailpolish. I am soo in love with both of these...Orgasm got knocked on MUA for not showing up on darker skin tone, but this was perrrrfect pink on me, LOVE it. Laguna looks a bit like my bronzer from the Balm but its also very nice. 
There were NO matches in MUFE HD foundation for me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (nc 40-43) I cry.. lol
But,I got samples for MUFE mat velvet foundation, Korres Primer, Korres Tinted Moisturizer, and Lorac Natural Performance Foundation...I'll let you guys know how that pans out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lastly, I picked up UDPP for the FIRST time!! so excited, I have never tried this so I am thriiillllled!

ps DP I have Creme Sherry on my wish list, it was at the store when I went there last...its a beautiful spicy peach...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## nunu (Jul 28, 2009)

Ziya, that's a lovely haul!! You never tried Urban Decay's PP?? Girl that product is my HG!!! I always always always use it!! Love the stuff!

congrats on getting your first NARS blush! I love that Duo..i love orgasm too!

Shame there's no MUFE HD match for our skin tone!! I wanted to try is aswell!!

Enjoy your goodies babe


----------



## Belini (Jul 28, 2009)

hey ladies, does anyone use Chanel foundation? I tried Teint Innocence and I quite like it but its very expensive!

also, I am looking for a natural looking blush, I've hit the pan on Harmony and prism and want to try something different. the MA suggested a matte bronzer but I forget the name of the one she suggested. I just dont want to look orange. I am NC42. You know the look, gives definition to the cheeks but is too late to use as an contour.


----------



## yay1 (Jul 28, 2009)

ahh, there's no match for me in MUFE HD either! I just went today. I'm a NC43 in studio fix, idk for the other mac foundations lol. but yeah, i really wanted to try it! And there were only darker & lighter colors. Ahh, my skin color is so weird, I swear. I had a match in F&B tho, #18. I think it matches pretty well! I really like the foundation too, you guys should try it


----------



## Ziya (Jul 28, 2009)

lol I think I might return orgasm/laguna coz it looks almost EXACTLY like the Balm's hot mama and bahama mama...
so I want to get something totally different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sigh...I did like it a lot, just not unique enough lol 

I am totally loving UDPP! used it today, its fab

Soo today was my first day of trying Korres tinted moisturizer..I know its too soon but I feel myself falling in love...LMAO its pretty dope! the color runs light when you first put it on, because of the titanium dioxide but it fades in five! 
Today in Vancouver it was 36 degrees celsius, and believe it or not this stuff did not budge! it did transfer a tiny bit, but it was TINY. Mac select transfers like crrrraaazy. 

Plus it smells yummy, makes my skin soft and doesn't look cakey..I know this sounds like a commercial but WOW! amazing coverage for a tinted moisturizer...


----------



## Glitterati* (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

So tonight I went to the mall to cool off as Ziya mentioned it was so hot here today.  I naturally went to Mac of course and because the MUA was not busy I got to try on alot of different lipsticks, I was looking for a peachy coral. 

I tried Ravishing but it was too creamyish and color looked too light on my lips, vegas volt was too bright for me,  I ended up buying See Sheer and the LE "mix it up" lipglass.  It looks really pretty on.  I also tried on a ton of different ones but this combo looked the best.  

I'm going back for creme sherry lipliner, I swatched in on my hands and have washed with soap but it is still staying put!  Such a beautiful color the MUA was really recommending it but I was in a hurry so left without it. Looks like it's popular with you ladies as well.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_lol I think I might return orgasm/laguna coz it looks almost EXACTLY like the Balm's hot mama and bahama mama...
so I want to get something totally different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sigh...I did like it a lot, just not unique enough lol 

I am totally loving UDPP! used it today, its fab

Soo today was my first day of trying Korres tinted moisturizer..I know its too soon but I feel myself falling in love...LMAO its pretty dope! the color runs light when you first put it on, because of the titanium dioxide but it fades in five! 
Today in Vancouver it was 36 degrees celsius, and believe it or not this stuff did not budge! it did transfer a tiny bit, but it was TINY. Mac select transfers like crrrraaazy. 

Plus it smells yummy, makes my skin soft and doesn't look cakey..I know this sounds like a commercial but WOW! amazing coverage for a tinted moisturizer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was given that Korres moisturiser as a gift and it's great! I have had it for nearly a year and it adjusts on my face so well.  I use it in rainy old London, I used it in France where it was warm but not too warm, it's been used in India and it worked fine and in the heat of Las Vegas.  I always forget to mention it to people though not being sneaky or anything, I swear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My UDPP has, I think, finally dried out, this is what you get from depotting it way too early but it's ok as I've learnt how to live with it and apply it with a brush instead.  Many people said it would dry out but I didn't believe them until the other day when I put it on and found my eyeshadow hard to blend.


----------



## TDelicate (Jul 29, 2009)

So I'm supposed to be on a no-buy ever since my last crazy ff haul..and i was allowing myself the planned exception of CC's 226 repromote.. but i broke it again with the love that look collection.. never tried starflash before and fell in love with the type.. ended up picking up smoke & diamonds - which id def recommend for warm toned gals- strike a pose (since i dont have deep truth), and one off... i do love them all but i need to get a job before i do any more damage! >.<... so i'm not allowing myself to learn more about upcoming collections til then lol

happy shopping ladies! =)

~*~


----------



## TDelicate (Jul 29, 2009)

im playing with the idea of tryin nude lip looks.. but my lips are uber pigmented (pinky/mauve).. any l/s suggestions for an NC30 desi chic?

i've heard of trying the foundation/concealer technique but its too dry/pale-dead-looking on its own.. any l/g i should look into for overtop that would warm the look up?

TIA!

~*~


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 30, 2009)

...


----------



## Ziya (Jul 31, 2009)

Try Freckletone for a deeper caramel hued nude...or Cherish for a classic nude (I'd pair it with a gold flecked lipgloss for warmth) 
For a my lips but better look, you can try Soft and Slow (le) from Neo Sci Fi or VGV lipstick...


----------



## Belini (Jul 31, 2009)

A good one I got from this amazing makeup artist called pixiwoo is Hug me lipstick with Florabundance (sp?) lipgloss on top, her model is tan with big lips like mine!

This is the tute, its a Monica Belluci look and I LOVE IT

YouTube - Monica Bellucci inspired red carpet make-up tutorial


----------



## Ziya (Aug 1, 2009)

I just watched the tutorial..it was AWESOME
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so simple, not a million products and directions lmao...thanks for that!


----------



## Belini (Aug 1, 2009)

I know ziya.. I  love the eyebrows too! but that colour would be way too light for me.


----------



## Belini (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh guys I was looking for a natural brown-ish type blush and I ended up buying a bronzer from MAC called "matt bronze" - it is really dark on the pan but ended up coming up quite natural on my cheeks. Very suprised!


----------



## TDelicate (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you ladies for your suggestions! I will definitely check out the suggestions at mac & sephora next time i go.. hopefully somethin works out *crosses fingers* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Belini - i love harmony for a similar brown'ish barely pink look! its actually become my HG contour color.. yay for pleasant surprises

~*~


----------



## Belini (Aug 2, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good under eye concealer for NC42?
I have lines under my eyes and the bobbi brown honey concealer kit makes the lines even more obvious. I  havent been sleeping much recently and I have some dark circles under my eyes


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Belini* 

 
_Can anyone recommend a good under eye concealer for NC42?
I have lines under my eyes and the bobbi brown honey concealer kit makes the lines even more obvious. I  havent been sleeping much recently and I have some dark circles under my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi Belini,

I recently bough Matte Bronze Bronzer too and I love it! It's my first bronzer.

 For under eye circles - I'm NC43 and I wear Mac select moisturecover concealer in NW35. It's really creamy, and easy to pat under the eye. I pat it gently with my fingers, then set it with Mac prep and prime transparent finishing powder. So far, so good and I'd definitely recommend it.


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Aug 3, 2009)

well i'm an NC45 ladies and i knw that an under eye concealer has to be few shades lighter and has to have a pinky undertone... my question is what would be the perfect shade... how far can i go... some people told me just to go two shades lighter and thats it... obviously u can go lighter...is there any rule for that


----------



## nunu (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SwEetSouL08* 

 
_well i'm an NC45 ladies and i knw that an under eye concealer has to be few shades lighter and has to have a pinky undertone... my question is what would be the perfect shade... how far can i go... some people told me just to go two shades lighter and thats it... obviously u can go lighter...is there any rule for that_

 
Try NW35 or NW40. 
Sometimes it really depends on how light or dark your under eye area is. I'm nc43 and i use nw35 for my under eye area. When i find that it looks a bit dull i brighten it up with an nc42 concealer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this helps.


----------



## Ziya (Aug 14, 2009)

Im nc43 and with my summer tan nw35 looks ashy under my eyes.. That the pitfall with going too light unfortunately..
Ladies I am kinda glad to say this, but I honestly think MAC blushes are better than NArs.. Don't hate! Lol I just think the colors at sephora were really nothing impressive.. I bought luster today and it looks a lot like eversun in the pan, and doesn't really show irl..


----------



## nunu (Aug 14, 2009)

Ladies, which quads are you thinking of purchasing from Make Up Art Cosmetics?

I am eyeing up PhotoRealism and Notriety. I think Notriety is dupeable though. Any thoughts?


----------



## highonmac (Aug 14, 2009)

i am thinking about getting the two out of three quads (noteriety and the purply one but not sure) and three of the six eyeshadows in purple show, haunting, violet trance and maybe maira's magic. Does anyone know if aquadisiac is similar to haunting? also i one brash and bold piggie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and what do you ladies think about the blushes?


----------



## TDelicate (Aug 21, 2009)

gah i told myself not to look.. but i caved.. now i find myself wanting at the very bare minimum young thing bcz of my nude lip phase.. on display looks amazing for fall too but i wanna check it out in store first bcz i think i have a buxom babe that may be similar..

ive had my eye on benefit's one hot minute powder too.. i checked it out in store and its def uber finely milled, does give sparkle.. but im uncertain whether it'll even show up on our skintone - anybody give this one a shot?

*sigh* i can never get enough... lol i wish i had more reason to play with all my make up... bcz i try to minimize what my skin has to deal with on a daily basis..

what are you guys lemming these days? from the new collection or otherwise?

~*~


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Aug 21, 2009)

hey girls
ive been reading this thread and it really helped me out a lot.

although im looking for the PERFECT blush/bronzer/highlighter to give me that dewy look since i have a problem with dull skin (i have like hyper-sensitive skin, so when i try to exfoliate, i break out in hives D
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





thanks girls!
for reference, im between NC42 and NC45(havent found that perfect little number yet )


-Bella


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_hey girls
ive been reading this thread and it really helped me out a lot.

although im looking for the PERFECT blush/bronzer/highlighter to give me that dewy look since i have a problem with dull skin (i have like hyper-sensitive skin, so when i try to exfoliate, i break out in hives D
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





thanks girls!
for reference, im between NC42 and NC45(havent found that perfect little number yet )


-Bella_

 
Hey, I'm nc43 and most blushes make me look clownish. I have found that brownish plummy/rose blushes work best for me. MAC Ambering Rose is my favourite.


----------



## TDelicate (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *S.S.BlackOrchid* 

 
_Hey, I'm nc43 and most blushes make me look clownish. I have found that brownish plummy/rose blushes work best for me. MAC Ambering Rose is my favourite._

 
Ambering rose is beautiful! I was just playing with it last night 

shy_makeup_girl - Along the same color family as Ambering Rose- i highly highly recommend trying out cargo's coral beach. it's a bit more pricey but much more finely milled/pigmented than mac - plus bcz it is designed in stripes - its literally a highlighter/blush/bronzer in one because of the gradient. They are large enough where you can focus on different strips for each effect - or buff it all together for warm gorgeousness.. i think it could work great for your skin tone bcz its very pigmented so wouldnt take much to show and fits exactly what you're describing, so def go play with it at sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lemme know how it works for ya!


~*~


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDelicate* 

 
_Ambering rose is beautiful! I was just playing with it last night 

shy_makeup_girl - Along the same color family as Ambering Rose- i highly highly recommend trying out cargo's coral beach. it's a bit more pricey but much more finely milled/pigmented than mac - plus bcz it is designed in stripes - its literally a highlighter/blush/bronzer in one because of the gradient. They are large enough where you can focus on different strips for each effect - or buff it all together for warm gorgeousness.. i think it could work great for your skin tone bcz its very pigmented so wouldnt take much to show and fits exactly what you're describing, so def go play with it at sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lemme know how it works for ya!


~*~_

 
I like coral beach too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a pretty one. And also Nars Dolce Vita and NYX Plummy mosaic powder.


----------



## dopista (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_hey girls
although im looking for the PERFECT blush/bronzer/highlighter to give me that dewy look since i have a problem with dull skin (i have like hyper-sensitive skin, so when i try to exfoliate, i break out in hives D
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-Bella_

 
Have you tried NARS albatross? IMO it is the most gorgeous highlight (I am a nc 42) but it may be a bit glowly rather than dewy. Foundation and fix+ gives me a dewy look!


----------



## starryskies (Aug 22, 2009)

hey everyone, i have Underage lipglass that was included with the little darlings set, and honestly I have no idea how to wear such a light shade.  I dont know what Lipstick and/or Lipliner to wear it with.  Any suggestions for someone who is NC40?

or should i just not even bother trying to use this shade?


----------



## nunu (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello girls!

What products have you been loving lately?


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello girls!

What products have you been loving lately?_

 
I've really been into Ravishing cremesheen lipstick, worn it everyday for a week! I like the consistency and it lasts throughout the day longer than any of my other lipsticks. I've been reaching for Cheeky Bronze MSF alot lately too.

Also, for nights out using a black base under eyeshadows to really make them pop. I'm using blacktrack fluidline smoked out on the lid. Highly recommended under cranberry e/s with sketch in the crease


----------



## dopista (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hello girls!

What products have you been loving lately?_

 

MAC 's Dollymix blush, NARS Torrid and albatross, my new MUFE 92 e/s (don't think I will make a dent in this one ever but I sure am going to try!), the old goodies woodwinked and coppering e/s and mufe aqua eyeliner in purple (11L which has fueled alot of compliments and accentuates my brown eyes). Also, my newly aquired #239 and # 226  brushes. Err.. yup.. thats all.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nunu, what are your loves atm? Anything caught your eye from the new collections?


----------



## nunu (Aug 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_I've really been into Ravishing cremesheen lipstick, worn it everyday for a week! I like the consistency and it lasts throughout the day longer than any of my other lipsticks. I've been reaching for Cheeky Bronze MSF alot lately too.

Also, for nights out using a black base under eyeshadows to really make them pop. I'm using blacktrack fluidline smoked out on the lid. Highly recommended under cranberry e/s with sketch in the crease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love Cheeky Bronze!! I will definately try wearing cranberry over a black base. Thanks for the tips!

What complexion are you? I would love to try Ravishing out.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_MAC 's Dollymix blush, NARS Torrid and albatross, my new MUFE 92 e/s (don't think I will make a dent in this one ever but I sure am going to try!), the old goodies woodwinked and coppering e/s and mufe aqua eyeliner in purple (11L which has fueled alot of compliments and accentuates my brown eyes). Also, my newly aquired #239 and # 226 brushes. Err.. yup.. thats all.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nunu, what are your loves atm? Anything caught your eye from the new collections?_

 
Thanks for sharing! What do you wear with the MUFE 92? I bought it a while back and haven't used it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am loving cheeky bronze msf and natural flare mes at the moment. And after deciding i was going to pass on Love that look i caved and got Strike a pose es and i'm on the fence with one off.

I want to see the Photorealism and Notriety quads, they haven't been released here yet


----------



## Ziya (Aug 27, 2009)

Me has been showing love to blonde's gold and chocolate brown piggies...and of course, Mischievous Marissa from theBalm (HG eyeshadow and cheek highlighter!) Peaches, Eversun and Tippy blush...#3 and #7 lash
I found a new HG mascara!! its sexy curves from Rimmel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it! Also, love my new 224 brush I dont know how I lived without it lol

I really like Korres' tinted moisturizer, I am a nc 43 and I wear 03 Tan I think..its great except it gives me dry patches on my cheeks I think! 
any reccs for a good moisturizer for sensitive, combination skin?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_MAC 's Dollymix blush, NARS Torrid and albatross, my new MUFE 92 e/s (don't think I will make a dent in this one ever but I sure am going to try!), the old goodies woodwinked and coppering e/s and mufe aqua eyeliner in purple (11L which has fueled alot of compliments and accentuates my brown eyes)._

 
So.... I bought Nars Torrid today.  I swatched it on my hand after hearing so much about it on here and it looked completely different to anything that I have.  I tried it this evening and I have to say I really like it.  I felt it was a tiny bit red on me but it still did something different to my face - made it brighter and fresher looking.  So yeah, I can live with that! 

I also bought L Mercier Flawless Fix pencil in Neutral.  Although this is advertised as a concealer, I bought it to wear in my waterline to brighten the eye (as opposed to using Fascinating/white - which i feel looks a bit fake on desi skin) so I'll let you know how i get on with that.

I also picked up a sample of Eve Lom cleanser which I keep hearing raves about so am excited to try it out


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2009)

Torrid is nice! It's always out of stock in my counter! Grr

Dirty Plum, 
How are you girly?

What do you think of the quads that are coming out with the make up art cosmetics collection?
I'm torn between photorealism and notriety. I do believe that Notriety is dupeable..

I also need to fill up one of my palettes i have 11 empty slots and i don't know what to get...Any recommendations girls?
Thanks
xx


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Aug 27, 2009)

Nora you have to get photorealism quad!!!!!!! It's so pretty and you're right notoriety is dupable...


----------



## nunu (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacAddict_Sami* 

 
_Nora you have to get photorealism quad!!!!!!! It's so pretty and you're right notoriety is dupable..._

 
Thank you


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I love Cheeky Bronze!! I will definately try wearing cranberry over a black base. Thanks for the tips!

What complexion are you? I would love to try Ravishing out.



Thanks for sharing! What do you wear with the MUFE 92? I bought it a while back and haven't used it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am loving cheeky bronze msf and natural flare mes at the moment. And after deciding i was going to pass on Love that look i caved and got Strike a pose es and i'm on the fence with one off.

I want to see the Photorealism and Notriety quads, they haven't been released here yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hi Nunu, I'm an NC43. I have pigmented lips and really like Ravishing. On the MAC website it's described as a "clean light peachy coral". Still need to pick up a lipliner for it though!




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Me has been showing love to blonde's gold and chocolate brown piggies...and of course, Mischievous Marissa from theBalm (HG eyeshadow and cheek highlighter!) Peaches, Eversun and Tippy blush...#3 and #7 lash
I found a new HG mascara!! its sexy curves from Rimmel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it! Also, love my new 224 brush I dont know how I lived without it lol

I really like Korres' tinted moisturizer, I am a nc 43 and I wear 03 Honey sand I think..its great except it gives me dry patches on my cheeks I think! 
any reccs for a good moisturizer for sensitive, combination skin?_

 
Oooh I love Eversun! It's such a nice natural color. I've heard so many good things about Tippy I regret not picking it up when it was available. 

I used to be a lurker on here and have really appreciated this thread! Most of my friends aren't into makeup so it's nice to find people who share an interest in makeup and get some tried and true rec's


----------



## dopista (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ What do you wear with the MUFE 92? I bought it a while back and haven't used it yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am loving cheeky bronze msf and natural flare mes at the moment. And after deciding i was going to pass on Love that look i caved and got Strike a pose es and i'm on the fence with one off.

I want to see the Photorealism and Notriety quads, they haven't been released here yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am wearing the MUFE 92 with everything! mainly golds and pinks but my favourite look has got to be a recreation of the "spock tut" here on spectra by devin with electric eel. 

I do not own a single msf and am afraid to even try one on.. seems like they are easily addictive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Since everyone and their mum loves Ravishing I haven't been able to find it in stock anywhere! So in desperation I settled on See Sheer..only problem is that I have to reapply it quite often. Boo.. not happy but I am on the lookout for lipsticks to B2M for but am feeling very uninspired by the new collections.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Torrid is nice! It's always out of stock in my counter! Grr

Dirty Plum, 
How are you girly?

What do you think of the quads that are coming out with the make up art cosmetics collection?
I'm torn between photorealism and notriety. I do believe that Notriety is dupeable..

I also need to fill up one of my palettes i have 11 empty slots and i don't know what to get...Any recommendations girls?
Thanks
xx_

 
Hey hun - I'm cool.  I'm off work for two weeks so I can fast easily... but its still hard some days!  How are you?

I do really like the quads that are coming out but I think that excitement will be shortlived.  Definitely go for photoR out of the three cos greens are rare... but only if u wear that colour a lot...and then the purple one... the notriety one is so blah.  

What pan eyeshadows do u currently have in your palette?


----------



## nunu (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Hey hun - I'm cool. I'm off work for two weeks so I can fast easily... but its still hard some days! How are you?

I do really like the quads that are coming out but I think that excitement will be shortlived. Definitely go for photoR out of the three cos greens are rare... but only if u wear that colour a lot...and then the purple one... the notriety one is so blah. 

What pan eyeshadows do u currently have in your palette?_

 
Ramadan Mubarak hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am well thank you. 

I might get the PhotoRealism quad then.

I have 3 full palettes.

Browns and Neutrals:
romp, motif, all that glitters, mulch, cordouroy
woodwinked, cork, honeylust, mythology, emabark
amberlights, bronze, honesty, antiqued, crystal avalanche

Blues and Greens:
contrast, plumage, jewel blue, humid, sumptious olive
knight divine, freshwater, steamy, juxt, nylon
moon's reflection, zonk bleu, swimming, green smoke, ricepaper

Pinks and Purples:
pink venus, da bling, passionate, plum dressing, parafit amour, 
star violet, trax, swish, hepcat, silver ring
sushi flower, cranberry, sketch, nocturnelle, electra

4th Palette:
print, blacktied, club, expensive pink, carbon and texture.

I don't think i need anymore eyeshadows lol but i need to fill up the last palette, maybe i should just depot. But if you spot any must haves that i don't have then let me know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## highonmac (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Long time no talk. Quick Question. Does anyone have MAC Enough Said BPB? If so how is it? 

I haven't purchased any thing for the MAC MAC collection. Has anyone tried Vegas Volt? its fab as wellas Rebel Lipstick


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Ramadan Mubarak hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am well thank you. 
Browns and Neutrals:
romp, motif, all that glitters, mulch, cordouroy
woodwinked, cork, honeylust, mythology, emabark
amberlights, bronze, honesty, antiqued, crystal avalanche_

 
Ramadhan kareem lovely!!
OK you need - Twinks, tempting, Wedge and patina for this palette.   

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Blues and Greens:
contrast, plumage, jewel blue, humid, sumptious olive
knight divine, freshwater, steamy, juxt, nylon
moon's reflection, zonk bleu, swimming, green smoke, ricepaper_

 
You need Deep Truth and Vex.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Pinks and Purples:
pink venus, da bling, passionate, plum dressing, parafit amour, 
star violet, trax, swish, hepcat, silver ring
sushi flower, cranberry, sketch, nocturnelle, electra_

 
You need Seedy Pearl, beautiful iris, and Paradisco.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_4th Palette:
print, blacktied, club, expensive pink, carbon and texture._

 
You need Scene, goldmine, satin taupe.

You may want Shale, Satellite dreams, bitter, chrome yellow, naked lunch, Fig1, coppering and possibly creme de violet.





xxx


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Long time no talk. Quick Question. Does anyone have MAC Enough Said BPB? If so how is it?_

 
Yep, I picked this up at the staff shop... its OK.  Not a must have and you can use any other bronzer like Refined Golden in its place.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_I haven't purchased any thing for the MAC MAC collection. Has anyone tried Vegas Volt? its fab as wellas Rebel Lipstick_

 
VV is a must have!  Stunning and beautiful on any skintone.  As is Rebel - that really turns heads


----------



## nunu (Aug 28, 2009)

Awesome recommendations!! Thank you!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Ramadhan kareem lovely!!
OK you need - Twinks, tempting, Wedge and patina for this palette._

 
I got tempting in pot form. I've always wanted Twinks and Patina. 
If i have Cork do i need Wedge?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_You need Deep Truth and Vex._

 
I have Deep Truth in pot form as well! So i will look into Vex.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_You need Seedy Pearl, beautiful iris, and Paradisco._

 
I always wanted Paradisco!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_You need Scene, goldmine, satin taupe._

 
I have Goldmine in pot form and Satin Taupe in the Smoking quad.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_You may want Shale, Satellite dreams, bitter, chrome yellow, naked lunch, Fig1, coppering and possibly creme de violet.





xxx_

 
Satellite dreams, fig1, coppering i have in pot form as well and i love each and every single one!! Will definately look into Shale, bitter, CY and Naked lunch











If i have print do i need typographic or graphology?? 

You know how to feed ones addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't have a free standing store when i started buying MAC and that's why i have a lot of eyeshadows in pots. 

Awesome recommendations!! I hope that your enjoying your time off! I know i am


----------



## Ziya (Aug 28, 2009)

holy camoly! thanks for the reccs DP! So happy to see you guys on here again 
Ramadan Kareem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess my lame effort this month is to not wear as flashy makeup..I'm trying to keep it natural looking...I just hate how things like mascara and foundation are difficult to wear if you are going to keep your wudhu? any ideas for that ladies?

I was soooo sad I did not pick up Enough Said and Stark Naked! I think they have them at my CCO but I still havent gotten my passport yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try Refined Golden but any reccs for SN? TIA!

PS Desi skintone? Try sweet as cocoa! soo pretty


----------



## nunu (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_holy camoly! thanks for the reccs DP! So happy to see you guys on here again 
Ramadan Kareem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess my lame effort this month is to not wear as flashy makeup..I'm trying to keep it natural looking...I just hate how things like mascara and foundation are difficult to wear if you are going to keep your wudhu? any ideas for that ladies?

I was soooo sad I did not pick up Enough Said and Stark Naked! I think they have them at my CCO but I still havent gotten my passport yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try Refined Golden but any reccs for SN? TIA!

PS Desi skintone? Try sweet as cocoa! soo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ramadan Kareem pretty lady!

When i need to do wudhu and i have make up on i just pat my face lightly with water. I know it may mess with the foundation a bit but i get a tissue and dry my face lightly and then i just blot it with powder. 

I didn't pick up enough said because it looked like an ordinary peach blush to me and i would have to layer it on to make it show up on my nc43 self so i passed it. However, i did get stark naked and i've only used it once because i'm too scared of running out!!!! It is gorgeous! If you can get it on Ebay then do it!

I want a few blushes from the perm collection but i already have too much!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Awesome recommendations!! Thank you!!



I got tempting in pot form. I've always wanted Twinks and Patina. 
If i have Cork do i need Wedge?


If i have print do i need typographic or graphology?? 

You know how to feed ones addiction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, dont worry too much about wedge then - its just a nice one to help blend a daker colour out (i.e. smokey eyes).
You may want graphology but again, depends on how much you use dark matte colours.

I have a shopping problem, so can talk anyone into our out of buying something! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I was soooo sad I did not pick up Enough Said and Stark Naked! I think they have them at my CCO but I still havent gotten my passport yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try Refined Golden but any reccs for SN? TIA!_

 
I hate to say it, SN is a pretty unique colour that doesnt dupe well.  Try to get hold of it.  I think RG might be a touch orangier than ES so maybe try Gingerly as a dupe.  Its nothing spesh.

Thank u Nunu for the makeup wudhu tips!


----------



## nunu (Aug 30, 2009)

Spice lip liner + Hug me lipstick + C-thru lipglass = Perfect nude lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wore this combo today as i recently purchased Spice Lip Liner to wear with my nudey lipsticks (kinda sexy) ,thanks to DP for the recommendation!! Too bad Dervish was out of stock..i needed it for my Pink Noveou lippie.


----------



## nunu (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I have a shopping problem, so can talk anyone into our out of buying something! _

 
I'm coming back to England at the end of September..Just after eid! And i am already thinking of hiting Selfrediges and look at all the amazing cosmetics..NARS, Bobbi B, Chanel, Dior and ofcourse MAC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll have a huge shopping problem!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Spice lip liner + Hug me lipstick + C-thru lipglass = Perfect nude lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wore this combo today as i recently purchased Spice Lip Liner to wear with my nudey lipsticks (kinda sexy) ,thanks to DP for the recommendation!! Too bad Dervish was out of stock..i needed it for my Pink Noveou lippie._

 
Sounds like a must-try combo!  
Isnt Kinda sexy, super sexy???  Its one of my fave lippies and I use it a lot!  and of course, bestseller Spice is brilliant.  One of those hero-type products that works on anyone and everyone.  It can turn a dodgy lipstick into something special.  

Soar or Pink Treat can also work with Pink Nouveau.  Dervish is a must have too but if you have beigy/brown pigmented lips like me, you may have to work it harder for it to show up well.  BB also do good lipliners... I picked up Sandwash Tulle and it works as a good pink lipliner (soft, light pink). 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I'm coming back to England at the end of September..Just after eid! And i am already thinking of hiting Selfrediges and look at all the amazing cosmetics..NARS, Bobbi B, Chanel, Dior and ofcourse MAC!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll have a huge shopping problem!!_

 
Don't forgot Illamasqua...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw... what do you recommend from Chanel? 
and apart from mascaras... Dior?? 
BB is mostly meh for me, only feeling the lipliners.  thats lame. no actually, its a good thing.  I dont need anymore makeup!!!!

...but Pixiwoo on YT have been tempting me with Jemma Kidd.  I hope it really disappoints me.


----------



## nunu (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Sounds like a must-try combo! 
Isnt Kinda sexy, super sexy??? Its one of my fave lippies and I use it a lot! and of course, bestseller Spice is brilliant. One of those hero-type products that works on anyone and everyone. It can turn a dodgy lipstick into something special. 

Soar or Pink Treat can also work with Pink Nouveau. Dervish is a must have too but if you have beigy/brown pigmented lips like me, you may have to work it harder for it to show up well. BB also do good lipliners... I picked up Sandwash Tulle and it works as a good pink lipliner (soft, light pink). 



Don't forgot Illamasqua... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw... what do you recommend from Chanel? 
and apart from mascaras... Dior?? 
BB is mostly meh for me, only feeling the lipliners. thats lame. no actually, its a good thing. I dont need anymore makeup!!!!

...but Pixiwoo on YT have been tempting me with Jemma Kidd. I hope it really disappoints me._

 
Thanks for recommending the other lip liners! I'll check them out too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the quads and the 2-3 eyeshadow palettes that both come out from Dior and Chanel. I never bought any because i can easily dupe them from my MAC stash. Have you seen the Chanel smokey eye palette that came out last year? it was divine! 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...lSmokyEyes.jpg

Also this Dior palette that Troy Jonson used on Kim K is gorgeous..i looked at it today when i was in Sephora but i coulcn't justify buying it when i have a palette full of Neutrals.

TROY JENSEN: Sizzling Summer Chic on Kim Kardashian

From Dior i also love their lipglosses! They have a creamy smooth texture.  

BB: I love their shimmer bricks. I only own one but whenever i pass by their counter i always look at their shimmer bricks displayer..gorgeousness.

I've watched a video by pixiwoo yesterday and loved all the Jemma Kidd stuff that Sam used!! So yes, another dangerous brand!!
They also keep raving on the Chanel Matt Lumier foundation..they make me want to try it out.


----------



## frocher (Aug 30, 2009)

...........


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 31, 2009)

^^^ Nunu and Frocher  - please dont do this to me!!!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Nars- the new brumes e/s is lovely

Chanel- Their nude and natural lipliners are perfection. They are gorgeous and go with almost anything. Nude would be gorgeous on you, check it out. I think I am going to pick up rouge next. Their glossimers are nice.

Dior- Don't have it, but I want this: Sephora: Dior Dior JazzClub - Total Eyelook Makeup Clutch: Eyeshadow Sets

You didn't mention shu, but check out their lip glosses and lipsticks, I am loving them lately._

 
I saw that Dior clutch yesterday at Sephora! It's gorgeous!! The texture of the eyeshadows was nice and the finish looks like a velux pearl.

I will check out that Nars eyeshadow!! Also the Chanel line. You have made me walk into the NARS department and now Chanel and Shu! My this is one expensive habit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_^^^ Nunu and Frocher - please dont do this to me!!!!!!!_

 
Just one makeup-holic helping out another makeup-holic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Too many fab items out there!


----------



## frocher (Aug 31, 2009)

................


----------



## frocher (Aug 31, 2009)

............


----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2009)

Frocher my walett is going to cry!!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 31, 2009)

...........


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_BB- The shimmerbricks Nunu mentioned are great, they are much finer than msfs and don't have chunky glitter. 

If you have a Cargo, check out their blushes. They come in beautiful shades and there is a huge range. The pink HD blush is pretty, I want to try the peach one, but it looks like it might be super shimmery. 
CARGO at Sephora: Cheeks_

 
I am so excited about Cargo.  I noticed arlier on today that Boots (chemist in UK) sells Cargo online only.  I keep hearing about their bronzers and blushers so will look it up.

I need a Dior palette. 

I bought a couple of BB shimmerbricks but found the texture a bit coarse and chalky on asian skintones - so sold them.  I find the newer MAC msfs a lot better but Nars wins hands down with its blusher formula (albastross won me another compliment today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I tried Chanels foundation but dont think they are yellow enough and their mascara was a let down.  I'll keep going back to them for their fragrances however.  

I have a couple of Shu lipsticks and like their colour range but cant buy any other lipsticks cos MAC has spoiled me.  Same for the glosses - pretty but not long lasting.  Lashes and brushes - definitely! 






 Who am I tryna convince - you or me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But two brands out of four is oohhhkkaaaaay... I guess.


----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2009)

Dirty Plum, i read somewhere that you want to try out the NYX Walnut pigment, i found this in the NYX Dupes for MAC. It's close to MAC's Twinks.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f267/n...at-they-64116/

Post # 19.

Hope this helps.


----------



## frocher (Aug 31, 2009)

...........


----------



## nurulsyahmi (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Abhayah15* 

 
_ok so i just joined and i never really post but im indian and i think a NC42 and i got the iridescent loose powder in golden bronze awhile ago from MAC and i absolutely LOVE it! i got so many compliments on how glowy my skin looked but no one even thought it was the makeup i had on so i def suggest you give this a try!_

 


i second this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm NC20 and had been suggested by MUA to use the iridescent powder/pressed in Belightful + MAC e/s Brule to highlight the bridge of the nose and under eye areas. i really impressed with the outcome


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Dirty Plum, i read somewhere that you want to try out the NYX Walnut pigment, i found this in the NYX Dupes for MAC. It's close to MAC's Twinks.
Hope this helps._

 
Soooo sweet, thank you for that hun!  Phew, I have Twinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Cargo blushes are dangerous. They are beautiful and the pots are HUGE.

If you want longevity in a gloss, have you tried NARS? I think they are longer lasting than macs._

 
Which Cargo blushers and bronzers are must haves for an NC40?  

Oh yes, I have quite a few Nars glosses.  I just wish they tasted as nice as Macs and were a tiny bit more stickier tho.  Chihuahua is my favourite


----------



## Ziya (Sep 1, 2009)

I've heard Zerin RRRRRAVE about Rome...so there's one to start ya off


----------



## frocher (Sep 1, 2009)

.............


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^ thank u sooo much!  Prague and Rome sound like a must have!  I'm on a mission to get hold of them now you have said they are as good as Nars! 

I must admit, I am surprised I like nars Torrid - most recent purchase.  I did think it was a touch reddy on me (I prefer peachy bronzey blushers) but have been reaching for it everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Agreed about Chihuahua!  Giza and Pillow talk also deserve some serious love!
TD and angel and stripdwon - ok, yes they are pretty but there are far more superior products - but I still luurrve (yes lurve, not love) Kim K 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Right, thats it!  Going MU shopping tomorrow!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 1, 2009)

Bad news - Cargo isnt available in the UK - well not widely.  They have it in a few Sainsburys supermarket and Boots only sell the lash activator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I might consider a CP (bit worried about posting powder products tho) 

From the swatches - I think I prefer Tonga - only cos Prague reminds me a little of MAC Prism/Harmony.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats super kind of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will keep that in mind.
Thank you sooo much for all your help and recommendations.

I am seriously thinking of Rome blusher - had a look at swatches on YT and a few blogs so will keep on researching til I am sure.

Oh well... still have Jemma Kid and Dior eyeshadows to eye up tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...then I will try and list all my products on a spreadsheet somewhere - shock myself into not buying anymore. lol...


----------



## nunu (Sep 4, 2009)

^Have you gone on a beauty shopping spree? I'm dying to but i'll wait till after Eid


----------



## zerin (Sep 5, 2009)

It's been forever since I visited ....missed you guys!!!

All this talk about Cargo blushes....makes me want to get a few more now...lol I want to get The Big Easy or Tonga next. I liked the colour of Mendocino but it was just TOO SHIMMERY so I passed on it. 

My first ever "innocent" Sephora product purchase was the ancient Cargo Blush called Laguna. It's discontinued now. I don't really like this blush too much. The colour is super orange and bold so I had to use a VERY light hand for this and was TOO chalky so now I know why they discontinued it...lol  

The other Cargo blush formulas are pretty good and I would say that they are equal or better than Mac/Nars blushes in quality. I love how it contains so much in the tin package. It's VERY WORTH IT. I don't think I'll ever finish one. lol  If you want to venture into Cargo blushes....you should TOTALLY get Rome Blush! (I know I've raved about this gazillion times...but this is IT!) It looks amazing on people with my kind of skintone. 

So far I have...
Laguna (too chalky & orange), Cable Beach (bronzer/blush), Sunset Beach (bronzer/blush), Siena, Matte Beach Blush, Rome (MUST HAVE)


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I am so excited about Cargo.  I noticed arlier on today that Boots (chemist in UK) sells Cargo online only.  I keep hearing about their bronzers and blushers so will look it up.

I need a Dior palette. 

I bought a couple of BB shimmerbricks but found the texture a bit coarse and chalky on asian skintones - so sold them.  I find the newer MAC msfs a lot better but Nars wins hands down with its blusher formula (albastross won me another compliment today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I tried Chanels foundation but dont think they are yellow enough and their mascara was a let down.  I'll keep going back to them for their fragrances however.  

I have a couple of Shu lipsticks and like their colour range but cant buy any other lipsticks cos MAC has spoiled me.  Same for the glosses - pretty but not long lasting.  Lashes and brushes - definitely! 






 Who am I tryna convince - you or me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But two brands out of four is oohhhkkaaaaay... I guess._

 
Hey, 

I have noticed that the Boots which stock Cargo tend to only have the lash activator whereas the Sainsburys have a wider range, they have lip stuff, blushers, eye stuff and also bronzers so that might be worth checking out. 

Re. Chanel, my mum SWEARS by the rouge hydrabase lippies, they are like the perfect mix of strong colour and shine.  They don't look super shiny like some glossy lipsticks do, the gloss is subtle but is surely there.  They last an age and also stay on your lips all day regardless of what you eat/drink.  The last time I bought her one it was £15 but I think it's gone up now to about £17.


----------



## shaista1985 (Sep 5, 2009)

hey guys, wanted to ask, i just go cheeky bronze msf.. what would be the best blush to use it with for the best look? please do let me know know, iv got many of the MAC blushes, which one most complimentary wth cheeky bronze.

i have a big night out and want to have flawless makeup - like many of u here


----------



## shaista1985 (Sep 5, 2009)

iv been catching up and intrigued to try the revlon colour stay foundation now as i normally wear SFF.

what shade do i get if i wear SSF in NC35?

thanks in advance


----------



## Ziya (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey Shaista! I'm currently wearing Toast and I usually wear NC 43 in Select.
Toast is a tad pinkier and darker but its matching my harsh summer tan perfectly I think..Come fall, I will most definitely be reaching for something different or at least mixing this with the next shade up! HTH! 
what shade are you in SFF? 
I found this chart on MUA...
Revlon Colorstay with Softflex vs. MAC SFF:
Ivory: NW 15 lightest of the bunch
Buff: NC20 best match for fair NCs
Sand Beige: NC20-25 with somewhat neutral undertones
Nude: NC25 with peachy undertones, definitely not for pinks or true golden
Natural Beige: NW20 tends to run pink
Medium Beige: NC27 between Sand Beige and Golden Beige
Fresh Beige: NW25 with pinky undertones
Golden Beige: NC30 with truest yellow/olive undertones
Warm Golden: NW30/NC30 with somewhat neutral undertones
True Beige: NW30 with pinky undertones (for Fresh Beige in summer)
Natural Tan: NC40/NC42 more neutral than golden caramel
Early Tan: NW35 with somewhat peach undertones
Rich Tan: NC 40/42 with yellowish undertones
Golden Caramel: NC40/NC42 more golden than natural tan
Toast: NW43/NC45 with neutral undertones
Rich Ginger: NW45 very peachy-pink
Caramel: NC45 seems to run true to color
Cappucino: NC50 slightly more peach than Caramel
Mahogany: NW50/NC55 the darkest of NWs but not extremely peachy
Mocha: NW55 seems to be very cool toned, almost grey undertone


----------



## highonmac (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies. I need a few suggestions. I have not been purchasing much makeup lately but I have been wearing a few things constantly and thats a nice matte shadow on the lid almost skin tone and black wing eyeliner, blush and lipstick.

I currently don't have to much lipsticks so what do you recommend getting for everyday uni. I am an nc45 but I think I am much lighter since the mac foundation makes me look dark...so maybe...hmm oh i am an mufe mat velvet in 65. That seems to match me perfectly. I am looking for soft almost pale pink. Generally really soft pale but not colourless pinks or peaches. 

For blush, same neutral tone but cooler mauvey pinks like stark naked which is to die for. I am also looking for a contour colour.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_^Have you gone on a beauty shopping spree? I'm dying to but i'll wait till after Eid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Heeey.  Yes, I did!

I bought the following:

*Jemma Kidd* 
Mia lipstick, lovely colour and good texture.  
Stay put (or something) eyeliner in Mahogany - does stay but needs to be more pigmented.
Got given the wipes and clear gloss as free samples - tripe!

Overall - wont be buying from this brand again, belongs in Boots and certainly not worthy of being sold in Space NK!

*MAC*
Cranapple lipliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



High Def lipstick - amplified cream, semi nude colour
Rich Coral CCB - pretty but now wish I had gone for Virgin Isle
Ultra-elegant slimshine - not sure how I missed this must-have 

*Illamasqua*
Hussy blusher *-*  a little like Fluer Power from MAC
a brown eyeshadow that I cant remember the name of

*Eve Lom*
Skincare intro pack - NEW OBSESSION - its LOVE. 

What will you be buying???

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shaista1985* 

 
_hey guys, wanted to ask, i just go cheeky bronze msf.. what would be the best blush to use it with for the best look?_

 
Seriously, most will work with MSF.  But mostly bronzey, peachy toned blushers.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_I currently don't have to much lipsticks so what do you recommend getting for everyday uni. I am an nc45 but I think I am much lighter since the mac foundation makes me look dark...so maybe...hmm oh i am an mufe mat velvet in 65. That seems to match me perfectly. I am looking for soft almost pale pink. Generally really soft pale but not colourless pinks or peaches. 

For blush, same neutral tone but cooler mauvey pinks like stark naked which is to die for. I am also looking for a contour colour._

 
Re lipsticks - I have posted quite a few times on here, listing good lipsticks.  I'll try and dig it out again, but you can search this thread.

Blush - try Coygirl, Blushbaby, Breath of Plum for cool toned mauvey pink colours that are similar to SN and will suit NC44/45.  For contour try MSFN in Dark or Deep Dark.


----------



## ambodidi (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello girls, are we getting our gear ready for Eid/ Dushera/ Diwali/ the wedding season..in that order?? Some of you are fasting and feasting, how is it going?

I'm thinking of buying a MUFE Full Cover Concealer for my under eye circles (BTW, I have found Himalaya Herbals undereye cream from India has helped a bit where more expensive products have been useless, so give it a try)...only thing is I can't go into a shop. I'm NC 30-35 at the moment, Bengali, so I have quite prominent yellow tones. The circles are brownish. Should I try shade 8 or 10? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TDelicate (Sep 7, 2009)

hi everyone! & a belated Ramadan mubarak to everyone fasting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope the roza's aren' too bad! I can't believe it's already half way over. I'm looking fwd to eid & chaand raat, but I have no idea what I'm wearing, and thus accompanying look, lol. Is it bad that the first thing I think of when I see a shirt is what makeup would look great with it?

i recently just minihauled at mac.. picked up young thing l/g, on display (omg so fierce!) l/g, and desert rose blush (been meaning to get this forever).. i love everything i got!

i checked out mac's nude lips too, but came out underwhelmed surprisingly.. after much scowering, ive decided on nars' belle de jour (sp?!) lipstick coupled with striptease l/g.. now jes waitin on sephora's FF sale to pick em up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so what's looks are everyone plannin for the upcoming holidays? any special hauls in mind?

~*~


----------



## Ziya (Sep 7, 2009)

I think 8 would work pretty well as a under eye concealor..It has a very strong pink undertone..whereas the 10 has more yellow. If your looking for a spot concealor 10 is your guy..
However, my only concern is how dark these colors are..10 is juat a bit lighter than my skin (nc43) so around an NC40..so keep that in mind and Good Luck!


----------



## ambodidi (Sep 8, 2009)

Ziya, for undereye circles, a pink tone is better than a yellow tone, right? If the 10 is about NC40, it'll be too dark anyway I guess. 6 will be too light, I'm guessing.

I also notice a lot of buzz around Illamasqua, now at Sephora. Those of you who have tried it out, let us know what you think. It looks like they have colours for us!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambodidi* 

 
_Ziya, for undereye circles, a pink tone is better than a yellow tone, right? If the 10 is about NC40, it'll be too dark anyway I guess. 6 will be too light, I'm guessing.

I also notice a lot of buzz around Illamasqua, now at Sephora. Those of you who have tried it out, let us know what you think. It looks like they have colours for us!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I've seen and swatched a lot of their products and the colour staying power is fantastic, I swatched literally my whole hand lightly in the shop, got on the tube, had a shower etc..and the colour was still there. 

I did check out their foundations and they do have a wide range of colours but I have no idea as to their staying power. 

I'm going to buy their liquid metal in gold because I can use it practically anywhere on my body to give me a nice sheen kind of finish.


----------



## Humi684 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi y'all
Just waiting for Ramadhan to get over, will be running to the next Nars counter to check out some of the new palettes.. Any idea if sephora will be releasing them anytime soon or Holt's and the bay are my only options? TIA


----------



## zerin (Sep 10, 2009)

*ambodidi -  I'm an NC 42/43 and I couldn't match just ONE shade of MUFE concealer. I would have to use two of their shades to get my shade. #10 & 12 (yes, that's quite pricey too) So I end up mixing Mac NW 35 (I'm tryin to finish it up too) and MUFE Full Cover #10 together to get the shade I need. Although, I love MUFE's concealer formulas...they're amazing....I just wish they had more shades to pick from. 

Why don't you try out Amazing Cosmetics Concealer. It's been getting alotta good ratings recently. It's SUPER EXPENSIVE though!
$42 usd...but if a concealer matches and works good on you...I'd say go for it! I'm actually waiting for the Sephora sale to try it out.


Sephora: Amazing Cosmetics Amazing Concealer: Concealer

*


----------



## Glitterati* (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Zerin,

I was thinking about trying the AMazing concealer but don't know what shade to try, I will go to Sephora and see if they carry that in Canada so I can get matched.  

Still searching for the perfect concealer!!!!!!


----------



## shaista1985 (Sep 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Hey Shaista! I'm currently wearing Toast and I usually wear NC 43 in Select.
Toast is a tad pinkier and darker but its matching my harsh summer tan perfectly I think..Come fall, I will most definitely be reaching for something different or at least mixing this with the next shade up! HTH! 
what shade are you in SFF? 
I found this chart on MUA...
Revlon Colorstay with Softflex vs. MAC SFF:
Ivory: NW 15 lightest of the bunch
Buff: NC20 best match for fair NCs
Sand Beige: NC20-25 with somewhat neutral undertones
Nude: NC25 with peachy undertones, definitely not for pinks or true golden
Natural Beige: NW20 tends to run pink
Medium Beige: NC27 between Sand Beige and Golden Beige
Fresh Beige: NW25 with pinky undertones
Golden Beige: NC30 with truest yellow/olive undertones
Warm Golden: NW30/NC30 with somewhat neutral undertones
True Beige: NW30 with pinky undertones (for Fresh Beige in summer)
Natural Tan: NC40/NC42 more neutral than golden caramel
Early Tan: NW35 with somewhat peach undertones
Rich Tan: NC 40/42 with yellowish undertones
Golden Caramel: NC40/NC42 more golden than natural tan
Toast: NW43/NC45 with neutral undertones
Rich Ginger: NW45 very peachy-pink
Caramel: NC45 seems to run true to color
Cappucino: NC50 slightly more peach than Caramel
Mahogany: NW50/NC55 the darkest of NWs but not extremely peachy
Mocha: NW55 seems to be very cool toned, almost grey undertone_

 
thank u soo much for this, i gta check this out


----------



## ambodidi (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati** 

 
_Hi Zerin,

I was thinking about trying the AMazing concealer but don't know what shade to try, I will go to Sephora and see if they carry that in Canada so I can get matched.  

Still searching for the perfect concealer!!!!!!_

 
Let us know how you go! 
Zerin, you're right, a good concealer is worth gold!


----------



## starryskies (Sep 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryskies* 

 
_hey everyone, i have Underage lipglass that was included with the little darlings set, and honestly I have no idea how to wear such a light shade.  I dont know what Lipstick and/or Lipliner to wear it with.  Any suggestions for someone who is NC40?

or should i just not even bother trying to use this shade?_

 
OK so i decided to just forget about this one and give it to a friend.


Can anyone recommend favorite purple eyeshadow combinations?


----------



## Ziya (Sep 16, 2009)

I like the nyx trio with the purple e/s in it...I hear people like Nocturnelle, Stars n Rockets and Contrast...


----------



## jazmatazz (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryskies* 

 
_OK so i decided to just forget about this one and give it to a friend.


Can anyone recommend favorite purple eyeshadow combinations?_

 
It's not purple but I like Cranberry (plum color) on the lid with Sketch (burgandy color) on the crease.


----------



## starryskies (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I like the nyx trio with the purple e/s in it...I hear people like Nocturnelle, Stars n Rockets and Contrast..._

 
thanks ziya!  tho i was looking more for suggestions on how to wear them.. like cant wear all 3 of these colors all together at once i dont think?  

for example if i want green colors, i like wearing sumptious olive on lid, humid in outer corner, a neutral in crease, and ricepaper or woodwinked as highlight.

what kind of combination can i put together for purple that would look great

thanks jazzmatazz!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 17, 2009)

My fave purple combos are as follows:

Seedy Pearl all over lid with Satellite Dreams and Nocturnelle in crease
Violet pigment all over lid with Vibrant Grape in crease
Amber Lights lid, Trax in crease
Parfait Amour all over, Violet in crease
Steamy/Parrot/Teal/Freshwater/Blue Peep/Da Bling on lid with Violet pigment in crease


----------



## starryskies (Sep 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_My fave purple combos are as follows:

Seedy Pearl all over lid with Satellite Dreams and Nocturnelle in crease
Violet pigment all over lid with Vibrant Grape in crease
Amber Lights lid, Trax in crease
Parfait Amour all over, Violet in crease
Steamy/Parrot/Teal/Freshwater/Blue Peep/Da Bling on lid with Violet pigment in crease_

 
thank you plum!  oh how i wish i could always take you shopping with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  now i've got suggestions on what purple colors that will go with my eid outfit.. yayy!


----------



## aphrodite_19 (Sep 19, 2009)

hi guys!


im looking for a matte bronzer that can double up as a contouring shade too. any recc? im NC 45 btw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA!


----------



## zerin (Sep 19, 2009)

Have you guys checked out Amorous dazzlecreme gloss? It's AMAZING! A gorgeous ruby red lippie meant for desi events.


----------



## guddu (Sep 21, 2009)

hi lovelies,any thoughts on the night violet lipstick shade from style black collection on nc 42?thnx


----------



## pravvy (Sep 21, 2009)

I've been reading this thread silently for a little while now and I can officially say I am hooked on MAC!

I have a huge wish list and hoping that MAC has a good sale on soon! And if I'm lucky they will have in AUS as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I like to thank all you guys for so many tips! I never used to wear much makeup as all my previous experiences have been based on advice given to me by well wishing fair skinned friends! This has transformed the way I do my make up!

Thanks gals!
Pravs


----------



## dopista (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone and welcome Pravs! These ladies here have great recommendations for our skintone and are simply fabulous resources so you should stick around.. Hold onto your wallet though because they can be enablers most times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I would love to go shopping with any of them!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sooo... I would love to hear what you gals are getting from style black.. The only thing that caught my eye was young punk.. I am not sure how often I will use it but it is just soo pretty but am not too sure about mineralised shadows as I hear the fallout can be pretty bad


----------



## TDelicate (Sep 22, 2009)

i'm pretty uninspired by style black...thankfully! heh, i know i won't really get much use out of most of it although i am semi-intrigued by all the hype for the volcanic ash exfoliator.. im glad though overall, it's allowed a nice breather for my deteriorating wallet.. =P

any one of you girls try the sigma brushes btw? thoughts? i've been curious whether or not to order them and was thinking bout getting the complete set for my birthday but i dunno if its all jes hype, and i dont wanna waste my birthday gift either? =/

~*~


----------



## pravvy (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks Dopista! Will do! Hey you are an aussie too? Where? I'm in Melbourne...may be we can do shopping?
Man MAC is doing nothing to help my saving! It's a big hole in the piggy bank! And in OZ it is like 5 times more!

Style black......not really my thing I think.....nothing caught my eye.....and besides I'm still paying off my colour craft haul!


----------



## TDelicate (Sep 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pravvy* 

 
_Style black......not really my thing I think.....nothing caught my eye.....and besides I'm still paying off my colour craft haul!_

 
same here! color craft, love that look, and make up art all together did me in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~*~


----------



## jazmatazz (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought the VAE from Style Black online this morning. If I am near a MAC store in the near future I'd like to check out Night Violet Mattene Lipstick and Baby Goth Girl nailpolish. 

There have been so many collections lately, I have to be really choosy.


----------



## pravvy (Sep 25, 2009)

I dunno.....I just started my collection so I'm trying not get too excited about each collection that comes up! I went over board with the mineralized ones though! Since i was starting up I thought great! four or two colours in the one pot......then I actually started using them!! too much fallout and i think a lot gets wasted!

I have decided to save up my moolah for the brushes and start using NYX as an alternative...Are they really as good as MAC? i guess when I don't know what colours suit me etc I thought might be a cheaper experiment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you guys know if there will be another F&F sale? As I would really like one of these!


----------



## nunu (Sep 27, 2009)

What's everyones thought on Style black?

I am not going to get any of the lip products because i don't wear black or dark lips. I stick to pinksm nudes and peachy colours.

I am lemming for the MES's, the grease paint stick and the thermal mask.


----------



## GlitterGeet (Sep 27, 2009)

I bought the gold and purple MES plus the grease paint stick! STRAIGHT UP LOOOOVEEEEE.

Not a fan of the lippies so I'm passed on that. SOooo not feeling it. I'm also a nude/light lip color. 

I'll have to post my FOTD w/ the gold MES! Such a fun smokey look. 

This is the first purchase I've bought in months from collections! The glitter in person is to die foooorrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## zerin (Sep 27, 2009)

^I also bought the same things as you. I passed on the black lips too. The gold MES is so freakin' HOT!!!!!!!!! I don't own anything like it.


----------



## GlitterGeet (Sep 27, 2009)

^ Haaa haaa that's awesome! Great minds think alike!

And I completely agree the gold MES is just jaw-dropping plus it really makes brown eyes pop!!!!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2009)

I am looking forward to the MES's as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bet they would look soo gorgeous on top of a black base. I wish they came out with a green one as well!


----------



## zerin (Sep 28, 2009)

^Omg!....For real! I would love a green version of the MES for hot emerald green smokey eyes.


----------



## mufey (Oct 5, 2009)

Since this is a thread for Indian women like myself, I was wondering if I could quickly ask you NC40/42 girls what your favourite bronzers and foundations are. I really like the idea of bronzer - it looks amazing on Asian women - but everything I try is either too brown or too red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh and the foundation question just because I'm always on the hunt for a good shade for my NC40/2 skin!


----------



## highonmac (Oct 8, 2009)

Maybe you should give Nars Laguna a try. If not, I know cargo as great range of bronzers. If you don't mind spending a little bit more money, try NARS Multiples


----------



## zerin (Oct 8, 2009)

I dont like Nars Laguna that much because it can end up looking muddy on my skintone at times. I would suggest Mac bronzers like Solar Riche or Refined Golden (I use this one).

In terms of foundations...I dont like Mac Studio Fix liquid foundation as much because it's pretty thick and if I do use it, I would use a small amount mixed with a moisturizer....I normally just use Mac Select Spf liquid foundation and its medium coverage so it makes it buildable.

I would also recommend...
Mac Studio Sculpt Foundation (cream)
Makeup Forever HD foundation (liquid)
Makeup Forever Matte Velvet foundation (liquid)


----------



## ambodidi (Oct 9, 2009)

What's a Your Lids but Better eyeshadow shade for NC35? I have some darkness all around my eyes, eyeshadow helps to cover that up. I thought Grain might be too light, what do you think? Thanks.


----------



## Glitterati* (Oct 15, 2009)

Hi ambodidi, I am NC40ish and use Arena all over the lid and really like it. It hides the shadows and brightens up the eye.  I also like Blaze by UDPP.

Ladies I need your help, looking for a pinky lipstick that is not blue based and purply looking.  I have Hug Me, VGVI SE, VG5, Midimauve, and a bunch of others I can't think of.  I went to Mac today and the MUA was no help whatsoever.

Also, I will be going to England for a couple of weeks and wanted to know if anyone has any suggestions for items to look for that are not available in Canada.  Is there any must haves from the English drug stores?  We have Gosh in Canada.

Let me know ladies, appreciate the replies.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati** 

 
_Ladies I need your help, looking for a pinky lipstick that is not blue based and purply looking. I have Hug Me, VGVI SE, VG5, Midimauve, and a bunch of others I can't think of. I went to Mac today and the MUA was no help whatsoever.

Also, I will be going to England for a couple of weeks and wanted to know if anyone has any suggestions for items to look for that are not available in Canada. Is there any must haves from the English drug stores? We have Gosh in Canada.

Let me know ladies, appreciate the replies._

 
Pinky - do you mean dark or light?
Try 
Faux
Brave
Girl abt Town
Lustering
Chatterbox
Feel so Fine
Fabby
Cosmo
Fanfare
Craving
Amorous
Captive

Illamasquas Climax

As for England - trust me!  You have so much more choice than us! Nothing different here unfortunately


----------



## Glitterati* (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Dirty Plum for the quick response and the recommendations, I will definitely check those lipsticks out.

I know we are spoilt over here with selection but sometimes you never know you might find a must have item that is not available over here, I plan on checking out Barry M since we don't have it here! Another excuse to shop!

Ladies, today I went to Sephora and believe me I could spend hours in that store so addicting and dangerous for the pocketbook!!  I found a really good foundation by Nars, its the Sheer Glow and I got matched to Barcelona.  I'm not positive on the color yet so will check it out before I buy it, I think its around 50.00 dollars. A friend works there and told me to go home and take some pictures of myself and check out the makeup at home as the lighting at the store can sometimes be deceiving. I do really like it and will buying it.  Has anyone tried it and what do you think of it.  I also tried the MUFE HD and it was a bit too cakey on me.  Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## zerin (Oct 22, 2009)

YAY SPECKTRA IS BACK!!!! The internet just wasn't the same without it. =(


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_YAY SPECKTRA IS BACK!!!! The internet just wasn't the same without it. =(_

 

I know, so excited it's back!!


----------



## highonmac (Oct 22, 2009)

HI ladies ;D Specktra is back and running! Did any of you get anything from the sephora f&F sale? I only picked up two things, the nars sheer glow and multiple bronzer in malaysia! MY first multiple and i heart it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its create contour bronzer color


----------



## mufey (Oct 24, 2009)

I have that same multiple, i loooove it! Mustique is a good one too if you can get hold of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## highonmac (Oct 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufey* 

 
_I have that same multiple, i loooove it! Mustique is a good one too if you can get hold of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ._

 
Mustique eh..I will definitely give that one a try, these multiples are becoming addicting!


----------



## Ziya (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey ladies! Boy am I glad Specktra is back! my days were so boring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So I've been on a foundation hunt lately..I tried a really great one called Shu Umuera face architect, it smells like roses, doesn't make me break out and theres A TON of shades (with yellow/olive bases!)

I also tried Armani Luminous silk, and I have to say I was super dissapointed.. the SA matched me with 8 and it went on kinda muddy like there was not enough goldeness and too much browness...

Finally, yesterday I went to the Nars counter and got matched in the Sheer Glow foundation as Barcelona. The SA told me Stromboli was too yellow...it was really interesting, she matched my neck and decolletage area instead of my face! She was saying if you wear a low cut shirt you want your face too match the rest of you right? 
lol I never thought of it that way and it was such a huge shock to see her apply such a light neutral shade on my face..I mean, I was using NC 43 in MAC and I've read Barcelona is about an NC 35..oddly enough it matches!
I highly recc you guys to try it!
 the coverage is great and you only need a dot or two. I have fairly normal to combo skin so the "glow" in the foundation was incredibly natural and not at all greasy! 

PS I got Dolce Vita blush! its gorgeous omg


----------



## Ziya (Oct 24, 2009)

Question: Do multiples last long? do they feel sticky on the skin? What colors do you guys think would show up on me? 
I kinda think I'll stick to their powder blushes, but if its worth it, I might develop a new addiction!

Edit: 
Also, the desi SA put Irrestiblement bronzer on my cheeks coz she said Casino and Laguna will look greyish (?) anyway, the bronzer looks AMAZING! I'd say try b4 you buy, but its pretty nice on darker skin tones. I think WnW makes a bronzer called Tahitian sands that looks similar..I'll see if I can swatch.
Speaking of dupes, I'm in super love with Rimmel Long lasting lipstick! I got them on sale at SDM for 2.99 each. The color called Celeb is LOVE! It looks a lot like Cosmo. Birthday Suit looks like a shimmery Freckletone. HTH someone! I also got Bordeaux, a gorgeous wine, and Airy Fairy a mauvey nude.


----------



## nunu (Oct 24, 2009)

^Hey sweetie,

I have 1 multiple it's called Maldives..I bought it to use it as a highlighter...Yes these do last a long time, it doesn't feel sticky on me.
However, i found that i don't reach out for it often and tend to stick with albatross and msf's.

Hope this helps


----------



## mufey (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Question: Do multiples last long? do they feel sticky on the skin? What colors do you guys think would show up on me? 
I kinda think I'll stick to their powder blushes, but if its worth it, I might develop a new addiction!

Edit: 
Also, the desi SA put Irrestiblement bronzer on my cheeks coz she said Casino and Laguna will look greyish (?) anyway, the bronzer looks AMAZING! I'd say try b4 you buy, but its pretty nice on darker skin tones. I think WnW makes a bronzer called Tahitian sands that looks similar..I'll see if I can swatch.
Speaking of dupes, I'm in super love with Rimmel Long lasting lipstick! I got them on sale at SDM for 2.99 each. The color called Celeb is LOVE! It looks a lot like Cosmo. Birthday Suit looks like a shimmery Freckletone. HTH someone! I also got Bordeaux, a gorgeous wine, and Airy Fairy a mauvey nude._

 
I love NARS multiples but then i'm a sucker for anything cream based, it just looks so much more natural on the skin. Using a MAC 182 you can get a nice diffused glowy look and with a 109 you can apply precisely for highlighting and contouring.

In my experience they last a very long time so they're worth the money. I use Mustique to highlight/blush my cheeks and I can't even remember how long i've had it. Malaysia (which I use for shading) runs out slightly faster because I use more of it - I've used it daily for about 2 months now and about 10% is gone.

As for texture it's cream based but dries to a powder finish, easy to blend but some like Copacabana work better if you warm them up on your fingers first. I can draw Malaysia straight onto my face because it's matte and very creamy.

Hope that helps!

By the way, could you describe the colour/shimmer level of Irrestiblement? I've been looking for a nice bronzer for ages, something for my cheekbones that looks more golden/peach/bronze than red/brown. I was deciding between Casino and Laguna but this sounds great! Oh and I was also considering Cargo Medium Matte but I hear it's too light for my skin (NC40/42).


----------



## highonmac (Oct 25, 2009)

I have only one multiple in malaysia and I use it as a bronzer. Its non-sticky, non-greasy and I really love how it feels on the skin. I want to try others like portifino i think its called and some others but sephora has a nars set of mini multiples (3 of them) for like 40 dollars i think. Its a good amount considering how much they are and you get three so you can test it out to see if you like them. I am going to get that one. 

Sephora: NARS The Multiple Coffret: Combination Sets


----------



## mufey (Oct 25, 2009)

*highonmac*, how do you use your Malaysia multiple? Right now i'm just using it in the regular 3 motion on each side of my face and then buffing in with my 109. Any other ways to use this?


----------



## highonmac (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufey* 

 
_*highonmac*, how do you use your Malaysia multiple? Right now i'm just using it in the regular 3 motion on each side of my face and then buffing in with my 109. Any other ways to use this?_

 
You know what, I am using the same exact technique. I haven't been using it any other way. Some times I'd set it with a bit of laguna bronzer but thats some times other than that I use the same three motion. I try to use it more on the side though since, using it directly flat is a bit wide and large for my face.


----------



## zerin (Oct 25, 2009)

Ziya - I'll definitely check that foundation out but for now I gotta finish like 3 foundations that I have. 

Oh yes...so I love Nars multiples...I just love how it's non-sticky and non-greasy (just like Ricquetta said) and does not feel heavy at all. It's the only "cream" product I would put on my cheeks. I don't even like Mac cream blushes at all...I find them so sticky and makes me look like such a grease pit...lol 

I can't get enough of multiples! You can wear it alone or wear them as bases for blush. I actually have South Beach, Orgasm, Portifino and Riviera. I wouldn't suggest getting any Multiple Duos...I find them kinda too expensive and it doesn't have that much product in it either. I'd definitely buy the value set The Multiple Coffret (3 mini multiples: South Beach, Orgasm, Copacabana) from Sephora right now to try them out. It's really worth it!  

My favourite multiple stick is Portifino...such a pretty peachy pink shade. I'm not a big fan of Copacabana though...kinda too whitish silverish. =S


----------



## j4lyphe (Oct 26, 2009)

Zerin girl u need to start making videos again, Youtube isnt the same without you;s


----------



## rdent (Oct 26, 2009)

I've been reading this thread silently for a little while now and I can officially say I am hooked on Makeup!

I have a huge wish list and hoping that MAC has a good sale on soon!

But I like to thank all you guys for so many tips! I never used to wear much makeup as all my previous experiences have been based on stuff i have learnt from the youtube guru's! This has transformed the way I do my make up!

Thanks gals!


----------



## Ziya (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rdent* 

 
_I've been reading this thread silently for a little while now and I can officially say I am hooked on Makeup!

I have a huge wish list and hoping that MAC has a good sale on soon!

But I like to thank all you guys for so many tips! I never used to wear much makeup as all my previous experiences have been based on stuff i have learnt from the youtube guru's! This has transformed the way I do my make up!

Thanks gals!_

 
HEY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sure we can learn a ton from you too! (hugs!) It's always nice to hear new opinions, reviews and thoughts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j4lyphe* 

 
_Zerin girl u need to start making videos again, Youtube isnt the same without you;s_

 
ITA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufey* 

 
_I love NARS multiples but then i'm a sucker for anything cream based, it just looks so much more natural on the skin. Using a MAC 182 you can get a nice diffused glowy look and with a 109 you can apply precisely for highlighting and contouring.

In my experience they last a very long time so they're worth the money. I use Mustique to highlight/blush my cheeks and I can't even remember how long i've had it. Malaysia (which I use for shading) runs out slightly faster because I use more of it - I've used it daily for about 2 months now and about 10% is gone.

As for texture it's cream based but dries to a powder finish, easy to blend but some like Copacabana work better if you warm them up on your fingers first. I can draw Malaysia straight onto my face because it's matte and very creamy.

Hope that helps!

By the way, could you describe the colour/shimmer level of Irrestiblement? I've been looking for a nice bronzer for ages, something for my cheekbones that looks more golden/peach/bronze than red/brown. I was deciding between Casino and Laguna but this sounds great! Oh and I was also considering Cargo Medium Matte but I hear it's too light for my skin (NC40/42)._

 
That totally helps! Thanks everyone for the suggestions and WONDERFUL tips on application..here comes a new addiction...SIGH..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Malaysia sounds gorgeous!

As for Irrestiblement, its a carameled peach (flambEd and served with ice cream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JK) its nice and more and golden! I think it needs to be worn subtly in a "where the sun would hit you way" rather than a contour color.
It has light shimmer in the pan that dissapeared on my face tehehe! I think the Cargo one is pretty great too, haven't tried but many rave reviews.


----------



## Ziya (Oct 27, 2009)

That SA at Nars was pretty dope guys, she put DV blush on my lips and applied triple x gloss on top..amazing MLBB stain! 

I dont have a ton of eyelid space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but she showed me how to define my outer v so it doesn't exentuate this flaw. She simply extended my eyeliner straight out (when eyes are closed, when they open it looks winged!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and added a line where my natural "fold" is. She then blended this V and used no other crease color! This is probably something you guys already know, but its revolutionary for me. I've really struggled with crease placement, trying to follow tutorials and stuff and looking like a hot mess not knowing why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*by fold I mean, the area below my eyebrow where my crease is hiding underneath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NOT a droopy eyelid..sorry hard to explain!


LASTLY, (sorry for the essays on here!) I was wondering if anyone knows a good product for evening out skin tone?


----------



## jazmatazz (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I have some acne scarring on my face and a good concealer is very important for me. I'm on the lookout for a new one, and I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for concealer for desi skintones (I have yellow/olive undertones). I have NC43 skintone.

I'm looking for a full coverage concealer that is budge proof and a good color match. Price doesn't matter too much, since a good concealer makes me feel so much better about myself!

I really wanted to purchase MUFE Full Cover, but there doesn't seem to be a good match for my skintone.

Looked into Amazing Concealer but the first ingredient is mineral oil, since I have acne prone skin it might not be a good idea.

My next options are Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage or the MUFE Camouflage Palette where I can mix my own. 

I'm currently using Mac Select Cover up. Any advice/rec's on a great concealer would be appreciated


----------



## Ziya (Nov 4, 2009)

I think if you feel you need super strength concealor (I'm sure you have fabolous skin anyway!) I'd try MUFE full cover mix shades 10 and 12 and that should do the trick! My concerns are a) its annoying to mix shades b) it may cause flare ups to acne prone or sensitive skin its slightly heavy but try a sample!
I've heard good things about Laura Mercier and Bobbi Brown concealors too but I suppose those are more for under eyes...? 
TBH I don't really like my MUFE concealor palette..I rarely use it.
If you have a holt renfrew nearby try Cle de Peau! its super pricey but some ppl swear by it! HTH!


----------



## highonmac (Nov 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I think if you feel you need super strength concealor (I'm sure you have fabolous skin anyway!) I'd try MUFE full cover mix shades 10 and 12 and that should do the trick! My concerns are a) its annoying to mix shades b) it may cause flare ups to acne prone or sensitive skin its slightly heavy but try a sample!
I've heard good things about Laura Mercier and Bobbi Brown concealors too but I suppose those are more for under eyes...? 
TBH I don't really like my MUFE concealor palette..I rarely use it.
If you have a holt renfrew nearby try Cle de Peau! its super pricey but some ppl swear by it! HTH!_

 
I don't care for the mufe palette. I only use two of the colours and the are colours are completely and utterly useless because they are wayyyyy to dark unless i use them in some odd way to contour. The full coverage concealer however is quite good as it covers my acne scarring excellently. Do not use you fingers though because you can apply a really thick amount without knowing it and that will be tooo heavy. I find using the MAC 224 and gently buffing the product on to the scars or existing pimples is softer, gives more coverage and feathers out the edges. It doesn't look harsh and you use very very little product. I haven't had a chance to try other concealers like bobbi brown or laura mercier. I might have to go to holts and check some of those out.


----------



## rdent (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_Hi Everyone,

I have some acne scarring on my face and a good concealer is very important for me. I'm on the lookout for a new one, and I'm wondering if anyone has any recommendations for concealer for desi skintones (I have yellow/olive undertones). I have NC43 skintone.

I'm looking for a full coverage concealer that is budge proof and a good color match. Price doesn't matter too much, since a good concealer makes me feel so much better about myself!

I really wanted to purchase MUFE Full Cover, but there doesn't seem to be a good match for my skintone.

Looked into Amazing Concealer but the first ingredient is mineral oil, since I have acne prone skin it might not be a good idea.

My next options are Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage or the MUFE Camouflage Palette where I can mix my own. 

I'm currently using Mac Select Cover up. Any advice/rec's on a great concealer would be appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Have u tried coverblend?


----------



## Ziya (Nov 7, 2009)

Or Cover FX? LOL that stuff is apparently reallly good too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



try searching Makeupalley.com as well!


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi girls!

Long time no speak..

Anyone purchased anything from the Holliday stuff? I know i'm a bit late to the party but it was released in the UK on thursday!


----------



## Ziya (Nov 7, 2009)

I took a look at the sets yesterday! Lipglass=boring! some were too sheer on me, while the rest lacked color variety. I figure I really need to use more of the lip products I already have b4 buying new ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Piggies=meh! the smokey and the warm set sounded wonderful, till I realized how dupeable they are. The only ones I really wanted were the antique gold glitter and Naked from the Smokey set.
I love Naked, I'm almost done my sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Antique gold is AMAZING over a black base, I swatched it next to Gilt by Association (which I want but I can't have coz of my allergy) and it looked the same! The glitter version was more sparkly but its an excellent dupe IMO 
In terms of the holdiay stuff, I'm still debating getting a lip bag! lol the one with Fantasia lipstick in it looks dope...I'm still regretting last years holiday eyeshadow palette so I'm not even going to look at this years..


----------



## nunu (Nov 7, 2009)

Ziya, i am totally getting the smokey pigment set!! I think you should too.


----------



## jazmatazz (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses everyone, they have been very helpful!

I haven't tried coverblend or Cover FX, but I will definitely look into them. Those two of MUFE Full Cover are the most promising right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My skin is okay right now, it's mainly for older acne scars I am self-conscious about.


----------



## jazmatazz (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi girls!

Long time no speak..

Anyone purchased anything from the Holliday stuff? I know i'm a bit late to the party but it was released in the UK on thursday!_

 
I haven't purchased anything from the holiday set yet but I'm thinking about the Sexpot Smoky Pigment set or the Haute High Jinks Warm Pigment set. 

The only pigments I have are Tan (love!), Your Ladyship and Off the Radar. I've had tan for years and have barely made a dent in the bottle, so I'm digging the idea of buying smaller size versions and having more options/saving space. 

Have you seen the sets in person yet Nunu? Let us know what you think when you do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm for sure going to go to MAC soon to get a new lipstick, maybe Half n Half or Kinda Sexy. I'm in a lipstick phase!


----------



## jazmatazz (Nov 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I took a look at the sets yesterday! Lipglass=boring! some were too sheer on me, while the rest lacked color variety. I figure I really need to use more of the lip products I already have b4 buying new ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Piggies=meh! the smokey and the warm set sounded wonderful, till I realized how dupeable they are. The only ones I really wanted were the antique gold glitter and Naked from the Smokey set.
I love Naked, I'm almost done my sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Antique gold is AMAZING over a black base, I swatched it next to Gilt by Association (which I want but I can't have coz of my allergy) and it looked the same! The glitter version was more sparkly but its an excellent dupe IMO 
In terms of the holdiay stuff, I'm still debating getting a lip bag! lol the one with Fantasia lipstick in it looks dope...I'm still regretting last years holiday eyeshadow palette so I'm not even going to look at this years.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I'm not into the lipglass sets either, I think I'd rather buy full size ones. I have Ornamental Lustreglass (bronzed copper red) and it's SUPER pigmented and fun. 

Ooh I never though of putting Antique Gold over a black base! An MA showed me the lip/eye bags early and I thought they were really cool. Those would make good gifts too.

I really wanted Shimpagne MSF but not enough to buy the whole Fun in the Sun set.


----------



## dopista (Nov 9, 2009)

I am pretty set on the cool eyes pigment set.. I find myself loving pigments more than shadows right now and only wish platinum pigment was a part of the set.. Based on Nunu's love for shimpagne I just might splurge on fun in the sun.. Nuance seems like it would be flattering on a NC42 (pls correct me if I'm wrong).. and another 182 wouldn't hurt!! 
I really am not keen on the palettes... getting one for mommy though..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 most probably smoke and mirrors


----------



## zerin (Nov 9, 2009)

Aww j4lyphe.....I know I'm always with excuses but really...you gotta put in alotta time into these videos....I wish I had time ... but I guess I should try to make the time now lol

dopista - I absolutely love platinum pigments and all those metallic type pigments....especially ROSE GOLD...I think it's my favourite! Nuance would compliment our skintones well...I love it! I think I might get Superdupernatural blush as well...seemed really pretty!

Also, Thanks everyone for recommending Peaches blush...I LOVE IT! 
It's now my FAVOURITE Mac Blush EVER! (Second to Desert Rose)


----------



## Ziya (Nov 10, 2009)

LOVE PEACHES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 may my first one RIP...I lost it..lool
I'm almost caving on all three piggie sets, you guys!!! someone stop me!!! seriously..
I just bought the House of Mirth Deep lips set today and almost jizzed in my pants (SNL reference! not me being naughty!) lmao its AMAZING
Fantasia is a lustre lipstick, MLBB bigger badder and sexier than my lips actually
Get RIch quick is my new fav DG and you guys, I don't even really LIKE dg's..I know, its blasphemy, ( I rarely remember to use them!) but I love this one.
Cedar: Also MLBB. Ironically, I bought Half red l/l today too, which is simlar to this but I like Cedar better!! 
So guess who's a frickin happy camper? LOL I'm thrilled, I hate when I feel really guilty or down about buying stuff. It really kills the high you know? lol I totally recc you guys try this in store! I'm almost tempted to try on the other lip bag too...:O 
*somebody STOP meeeee* (very poor impression of Jim Carey in the mask..) LMAO


----------



## zerin (Nov 12, 2009)

YAY! Sephora has 20% off in store! Check your e-mails guys! =)


----------



## zerin (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm definitely going to buy some Nars products (blushes/eyeshadows).....do you guys recommend any other products from Sephora?


----------



## highonmac (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I'm definitely going to buy some Nars products (blushes/eyeshadows).....do you guys recommend any other products from Sephora?_

 
Yay! I got that email too! I am so excited especially since I got 20% off earlier too for another friends and family because one of the ma gave me there card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait!

I am going to grab some nars lipgloss set and lipsticks and and oh dear i can't wait


----------



## Ziya (Nov 12, 2009)

I didn't get that email...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 weird! Is there a thing to printout and present at the store? 

Nars makes great lip products Zerin! I hear they're lipsticks and lip glosses are dope..some to check out: Babydoll, chelsea girls, chihaua, orgasm, greek holiday, gothika, Afghan Red, Dolce Vita and tons more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you're into skin care, sephora has great brands like Korres (try their yogurt cream I hear its good! Its on my to-try list) Clinique, Kate Sommerville ( good review from Temptalia on their exfoliator) Try out a new perfume! I like Narcisso Rodriguez, Juicy Couture, any of the Ralph Lauren ones, Givenchy has some really beautiful ones too!

If I'm eligible for this 20% off, I think I am going to take the plunge and buy either or both the Clarisonic Mia and GHD.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep you guys posted on that lol


----------



## zerin (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the recs Ziya!

It's actually a printout for 20 % off. I hope you get the e-mail as well. 

Other than Nars....I want to explore some Kat Von D products. I don't want their eyeshadow palettes. I might get the black liquid eyeliner and I really want to try out their lipsticks. I heard most of them are matte and I love matte lipsticks! Too bad I can't find any good lippie swatches online to do some research before hand.


----------



## Ziya (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh yah! the liner sounds bomb ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my only fear is that its going to be like the Penultimate..dry hard to apply, messy to clean up, fades easily. my BIGGEST MAC regret.

eyeshadow pallettes sound cool too, but really..? Moooooore eyeshadow? I can't, I shouldn't...I probably will.
LMAO 

*Prays to the email gods of sephora... *waits a couple seconds....* hits refresh on hotmail...*sees nothing...*frowns.

*rinse and repeat.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I didn't get that email...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 weird! Is there a thing to printout and present at the store? 

Nars makes great lip products Zerin! I hear they're lipsticks and lip glosses are dope..some to check out: Babydoll, chelsea girls, chihaua, orgasm, greek holiday, gothika, Afghan Red, Dolce Vita and tons more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you're into skin care, sephora has great brands like Korres (try their yogurt cream I hear its good! Its on my to-try list) Clinique, Kate Sommerville ( good review from Temptalia on their exfoliator) Keep you guys posted on that lol_

 
Girrrrrlllssss, be grateful you actually *have* Sephora.  They all closed down in the UK a few years back. booooo 

As for NARS lipsticks... only bother with Barbarella, Sex Machine, Cruella and Roman Holiday.  Chihuahua gloss.  Seriously.... their quality is shocking but those colours are lush so if you must....
Get their blushes tho... go crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ugh, dont touch Clinique skincare.  Its raw shit that will strip your skin something silly.  Eve Lom all the way.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Oh yah! the liner sounds bomb ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my only fear is that its going to be like the Penultimate..dry hard to apply, messy to clean up, fades easily. my BIGGEST MAC regret.
*Prays to the email gods of sephora... *waits a couple seconds....* hits refresh on hotmail...*sees nothing...*frowns.

*rinse and repeat._

 
Totes agree about penultimate.... 

LOL....


----------



## zerin (Nov 13, 2009)

Ok so I hauled big time at Sephora yesterday...mostly Nars and I don't know why I never looked into buying Nars Velvet Matte Lip Pencils...these are just amazing! I only bought one lip pencil which came out with the Nars Fall/Winter Collection called Pop Life...it's this GORGEOUS red/orange colour....I LOVE IT! I wanted to get more of the pencils but realized that it would be smarter/better to buy the holiday sets (includes 3 pencils + sharpener) instead. I went to Holt Renfrew (like Nordstorm) and they never had them at that time....I hope it comes back in December. It's still on the Nars website though so I guess that would be my last option if Holt/Sephora doesn't carry it this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So back to my Nars haul....

- Night Porter e/s, Strada e/s, Galapogos e/s, Eurydice duo e/s (came out with the fall/winter collection)
- Mata Hari Blush, Deep Throat Blush, Taj Mahal Blush
- Portofino Multiple, Riviera Multiple

AND...

- MakeupForever Full Cover Concealer #10 (this shade is too light for me by itself so I have to  mix it with Mac NW 35 concealer....I really like the pigmentation of this MUFE concealer and this is my second time getting it....it's a staple in my MU stash)
- Benefit Coralista Blush
- The Balm Hot Mama Blush
- Sephora by OPI Nailpolish - What's a Tire Jack? (Matte Black)

Oh yeh...I didn't like the colours of the Kat Von D lipsticks too much so I passed on them this time and the  black liquid eyeliner was sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you guys bought or have plans on buying anything? The 20% off discount ends on the 15th.


----------



## highonmac (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Ok so I hauled big time at Sephora yesterday...mostly Nars and I don't know why I never looked into buying Nars Velvet Matte Lip Pencils...these are just amazing! I only bought one lip pencil which came out with the Nars Fall/Winter Collection called Pop Life...it's this GORGEOUS red/orange colour....I LOVE IT! I wanted to get more of the pencils but realized that it would be smarter/better to buy the holiday sets (includes 3 pencils + sharpener) instead. I went to Holt Renfrew (like Nordstorm) and they never had them at that time....I hope it comes back in December. It's still on the Nars website though so I guess that would be my last option if Holt/Sephora doesn't carry it this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So back to my Nars haul....

- Night Porter e/s, Strada e/s, Galapogos e/s, Eurydice duo e/s (came out with the fall/winter collection)
- Mata Hari Blush, Deep Throat Blush, Taj Mahal Blush
- Portofino Multiple, Riviera Multiple

AND...

- MakeupForever Full Cover Concealer #10 (this shade is too light for me by itself so I have to  mix it with Mac NW 35 concealer....I really like the pigmentation of this MUFE concealer and this is my second time getting it....it's a staple in my MU stash)
- Benefit Coralista Blush
- The Balm Hot Mama Blush
- Sephora by OPI Nailpolish - What's a Tire Jack? (Matte Black)

Oh yeh...I didn't like the colours of the Kat Von D lipsticks too much so I passed on them this time and the  black liquid eyeliner was sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have you guys bought or have plans on buying anything? The 20% off discount ends on the 15th._

 
Oh wow zerin, I didn't go as crazy as you did lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay I also got Eurydice (OMG THE PURPLE), Nars Liner in Blue Bayou, Laura Mercier powder puff, two polishes in domestic goddess and metro chic.....from the last ff sale earlier this month i got NARS Sheer glow foundation and Mutliple in malaysia.

You really need to get the velvet matte lip pencil in cruella, sex machine roman holiday. I love them sooo much. I bought two of the sets earlier this year and gave some of the pencils to my sis. But there to die for. 

I love my galapagos and strada and deep throat and mata hari lol. I think i almost have all the nars blushes! O___O Now to get into the multiples. I'm going today again with my friend so i don't know if i might pick up anything...I need to return something..but I am tempted to buy a multiple..not sure


----------



## zerin (Nov 15, 2009)

I cannot emphasize enough how PRETTY the purple is from the Nars Eurydice eyeshadow duo....it's AMAZING! *drools* Really unique with the blue iridescent sheen! 

Ricquetta - I am dying to buy the lip pencil giftsets but Sephora/Holts @ yorkdale never had them out and the lady was like they dont have it this year....but who knos its not holiday season yet....so it might release near Christmas? It's still on the Nars website though but I would rather buy it in store. So if you do see any of the lip pencil sets....let me know where. Thanx!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 15, 2009)

All this nars talk is making me really want to go to sephora and get sum for my self but im upset i never got the coupon in the email to print out


----------



## rdent (Nov 16, 2009)

I took advantage of the sephora sale and got myself the NARS Multiple Coffret...n I am lovingggggggggg it !!!


----------



## jazmatazz (Nov 17, 2009)

I got Nars Taj Mahal blush and MUFE Full Cover Concealer. The blush is awesome and super pigmented. And the concealer is great too.

I got the blush because of the beautiful swatch on your blog Zerin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The folks at the Nars counter are spectacular. I will definitely return in the future.


----------



## zerin (Nov 17, 2009)

Check out this 22% off Nars discount. I think this discount is only for USA. I don't think Nars even ships to Canada. =S 

NARS Cosmetics: Save 22% off $60+!


----------



## Ziya (Nov 23, 2009)

Yah I didnt get the invite either lol but looks like you guys had some great hauls! I should def check out Taj Mahal blush, the Multiple coffret and the lip pencils..Havent seen either set at my sephora though..? hmmm I'll keep checking though.
My question is, whats the staying power of the lip pencils? 

I have a really bad habit of smushing my lips togethor from time to time (like when I'm thinking), which is why I prefer glosses or lipsticks with lots of slip LMAO it makes it easier to fidget! (blushes) I cannot believe I just admitted that! 
But yah, I do it SO I'm trying to make it a point to find some long wearing lip products!
Dunno if I told you guys, but I hit up the Bay recently and picked up MUFE full cover in 12 to mixwith my 6 ...I really like it, except it doesn't mix well with its sister! I find it dries way to fast and is too hard to blend. So I mix a decimal point sized amount with my Select cover up in NW35 and it works great. 
I also bought the five pencil set of MUFE aqua eyes...those are going RIGHT back! soo not worth the money..I was really dissapointed! didn't last on my waterline and was average on the top line..plus the pencils were tiny and I onlly liked two of the colors. 

I'd reccomend Gosh pencil in Ink Black for anyone interested. It's so easy to apply, looks like liquid liner its that DARK, and it stays on even while in the pool. However, this is ONLY for the top line, its not meant for waterline and doesn't work well for that purpose. This and the extreme art liquid is HG for me! 
Also, ladies if you haven't tried Chanel's Rouge Allure Lip Laques yet, please try them on! they're that amazing. I have Dragon and its the most perfect red I've ever seen (so universal!) and I plan on picking up Phoenix (dusty rose) and Oriental (brownish red) 
With  the chanel L/L these last me reaaaaaally long they even fade into a gorgeuous stain.


----------



## highonmac (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Yah I didnt get the invite either lol but looks like you guys had some great hauls! I should def check out Taj Mahal blush, the Multiple coffret and the lip pencils..Havent seen either set at my sephora though..? hmmm I'll keep checking though.
My question is, whats the staying power of the lip pencils? 

I have a really bad habit of smushing my lips togethor from time to time (like when I'm thinking), which is why I prefer glosses or lipsticks with lots of slip LMAO it makes it easier to fidget! (blushes) I cannot believe I just admitted that! 
But yah, I do it SO I'm trying to make it a point to find some long wearing lip products!
Dunno if I told you guys, but I hit up the Bay recently and picked up MUFE full cover in 12 to mixwith my 6 ...I really like it, except it doesn't mix well with its sister! I find it dries way to fast and is too hard to blend. So I mix a decimal point sized amount with my Select cover up in NW35 and it works great. 
I also bought the five pencil set of MUFE aqua eyes...those are going RIGHT back! soo not worth the money..I was really dissapointed! didn't last on my waterline and was average on the top line..plus the pencils were tiny and I onlly liked two of the colors. 

I'd reccomend Gosh pencil in Ink Black for anyone interested. It's so easy to apply, looks like liquid liner its that DARK, and it stays on even while in the pool. However, this is ONLY for the top line, its not meant for waterline and doesn't work well for that purpose. This and the extreme art liquid is HG for me! 
Also, ladies if you haven't tried Chanel's Rouge Allure Lip Laques yet, please try them on! they're that amazing. I have Dragon and its the most perfect red I've ever seen (so universal!) and I plan on picking up Phoenix (dusty rose) and Oriental (brownish red) 
With  the chanel L/L these last me reaaaaaally long they even fade into a gorgeuous stain. _

 

I find the lip pencils lasted fairly long. Its really nice semi-matte and feels great on my lips. You loose quite a bit of product from sharpening it but the colours are stunning.

I have the mufe liner in black and I am not too impressed. I only purchased it because the Sephora was out of the urban decay one. I was desperate for a black liner so i purchased it but now the GOSH one sounds very appealing to me.

i saw the chanel l/l on temptalia's blog and looooved the colors especially dragon! I can't seem to pull of reds but maybe just maybe....


----------



## zerin (Nov 23, 2009)

Oooo those Chanel's Rouge Allure Lip Laques look amazing! I'm gonna try them on soon. =) Thnx Ziya!


----------



## Ziya (Nov 24, 2009)

hehehee! (Does happy enabler dance) lol
Anybody here like Estee Lauder DW? I got a sample for the light version and I have to say, I reeeeally like it! Unfortunately, the SA matched me in intensity 3.0 which is a smidgen light for me. I did some research on MUA and a lot of girls in my coloring use 4.0 so I will go back and try that soon. 

For now, I'm mixing it with Studio Sculpt in NC42 (too dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 makes me look dirty) and the combo is working REALLY well. I got so many compliments on my MU today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (glows with happiness)

Also, another rave for WnW bronzer in Tahitian Tan, makes me feel sexy in a Kim K. way loool (le Sigh for chubby cheeks!) 

Being a poor Uni student with a mu addiction sucks! So I've resolved to curb my spending in the next lil while...For instance, I've been lemming a black e/l for my waterline lately and wanted to get UD zero. I realized that I rarely use up any of my products and I have a full size Stila Kajal lying around.  Instead of letting products that don't work collect dust while a buy new things, I hereby resolve to finish Sh!% by figuring out how to make it work for me.
A tip I picked up from TiffanyD (god I love her) is to only line the outer half of your waterline verrry lightly then use a brush to pat it into the lashes and out toward the inner corner. Kinda like spreading butter on toast..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It worked! No smudgies, just awesome long lasting intense black!
HTH someone...
Anybody else feeling the pinch? if so, what are you doing to help your wallet?


----------



## glossysuru (Nov 24, 2009)

I've recently found products that actually match my skin tone finally! I use mostly MAC now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love their mineralize loose foundation, and I recently bought their creme base in hush, which gives my face a real nice dewy look but not too shiny!
I have so many blushes, but a lot of impulse buys like some dior blushes! I'm using superorgasm by nars at the moment, and the big glitter chunks makes me happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like many of you, I cannot live without eyeliner! It has to be black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think UD zero is really long lasting love it!!
I really want some more nude lippys!!


----------



## yu.neek (Nov 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I'd reccomend Gosh pencil in Ink Black for anyone interested. It's so easy to apply, looks like liquid liner its that DARK, and it stays on even while in the pool. However, this is ONLY for the top line, its not meant for waterline and doesn't work well for that purpose. This and the extreme art liquid is HG for me!_

 
They have Gosh cosmetics at Shoppers right? I havent tried any of their stuff but I've been on the hunt for a really good, darkkk dark black eyeliner.. I hate the ones that smudge, they make my undereye circles look worse! (u desi girls know what im talking about!)


----------



## zerin (Nov 27, 2009)

I just bought Chanel lip laque in Dragon (a gorgeous red that suits all skintones) and it's AMAZING!!!! Super pigmented!!!!.....Super OPAQUE!.....(no joke)....and I absolutely love the stain it leaves as well.


----------



## dopista (Nov 28, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone in here wears pigments often and could give me recs on some great ones for nc 42.. I have cocomotion (love), golden olive, melon and teal. I really like the look of the metal PRO ones and have my heart set on gold, rose gold and platinum. Which pigments am I missing? Do I need mixing medium or does foiling with Fix+ give a similar effect? What do you think about the holiday sexpot smokey piggie set?
Also, UD Book of shadows II and superstash pencils: To buy or not to buy? I need some gentle nudging before I shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Sorry for the question overload!


----------



## Sojourner (Nov 28, 2009)

....


----------



## jazmatazz (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_I was wondering if anyone in here wears pigments often and could give me recs on some great ones for nc 42.. I have cocomotion (love), golden olive, melon and teal. I really like the look of the metal PRO ones and have my heart set on gold, rose gold and platinum. Which pigments am I missing? Do I need mixing medium or does foiling with Fix+ give a similar effect? What do you think about the holiday sexpot smokey piggie set?
Also, UD Book of shadows II and superstash pencils: To buy or not to buy? I need some gentle nudging before I shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Sorry for the question overload!_

 
I'm NC 43 and love Tan Pigment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm not sure if it's similar to Cocomotion.


----------



## jazmatazz (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_hehehee! (Does happy enabler dance) lol
Anybody here like Estee Lauder DW? I got a sample for the light version and I have to say, I reeeeally like it! Unfortunately, the SA matched me in intensity 3.0 which is a smidgen light for me. I did some research on MUA and a lot of girls in my coloring use 4.0 so I will go back and try that soon. 

For now, I'm mixing it with Studio Sculpt in NC42 (too dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makes me look dirty) and the combo is working REALLY well. I got so many compliments on my MU today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (glows with happiness)

Also, another rave for WnW bronzer in Tahitian Tan, makes me feel sexy in a Kim K. way loool (le Sigh for chubby cheeks!) 

Being a poor Uni student with a mu addiction sucks! So I've resolved to curb my spending in the next lil while...For instance, I've been lemming a black e/l for my waterline lately and wanted to get UD zero. I realized that I rarely use up any of my products and I have a full size Stila Kajal lying around.  Instead of letting products that don't work collect dust while a buy new things, I hereby resolve to finish Sh!% by figuring out how to make it work for me.
A tip I picked up from TiffanyD (god I love her) is to only line the outer half of your waterline verrry lightly then use a brush to pat it into the lashes and out toward the inner corner. Kinda like spreading butter on toast..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It worked! No smudgies, just awesome long lasting intense black!
HTH someone...
Anybody else feeling the pinch? if so, what are you doing to help your wallet?_

 
I'm feeling the pinch in that I really want to make sure I am buying something that I will keep and use. 

For me this means limited drugstore purchases. My sister pointed out when I buy drugstore stuff I usually later find something very similar at MAC or Sephora to replace it so it's not saving me any $. Then I end up giving away/getting rid of the drugstore version. I'm better off finding something at MAC/Sephora first. Seems a little counter intuitive but it's been working. Lipliners, mascara and pressed powder are the exception as I find drugstore ones I like much better and are waay cheaper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also research on Specktra/MUA on products and reading reviews before buying. It's been very helpful. I try not to purchase any MU on a whim without reading reviews. And like you mentioned trying to use super like items up before buying another one. I made myself finish my smoulder eye kohl before purchasing a Feline. Wanting to use it up to buy something new is a good incentive, and means less product laying around. It's hard though! 

I love TiffanyD too! Definitely one of my favorite Youtubers, and she is so sweet in her vids too.


----------



## Glitterati* (Nov 29, 2009)

Just got back from a US shopping day and of course bought some makeup.  I ended up getting Nars Sheer Glow Foundation in Barcelona.  Interestingly I was being helped by a Nars National Makeup Artist who was visiting the store, she thought by looking at me that I was Syracuse but when she tried both on me we both decided the Barcelona was a better match, because it does look light in the container but when you put it on it matches my skin tone.

I also got Praline concealer, she told me to put concealer on first, then foundation and then go over with concealer again and that will help conceal those under eye circles! I'm almost out of my Mac concealer so thought I would try this as I am always on a quest to find the perfect concealer that actually works!!

Last thing I got was Viridiana lipstick and at first it looked really dark but she showed me how to use it lightly for day and then go to nightime with more product.  I really like it.

Do you ladies have any more suggestions for Nars lipstick colors, I am really liking their product so creamy and pigmented.


----------



## highonmac (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitterati** 

 
_Just got back from a US shopping day and of course bought some makeup.  I ended up getting Nars Sheer Glow Foundation in Barcelona.  Interestingly I was being helped by a Nars National Makeup Artist who was visiting the store, she thought by looking at me that I was Syracuse but when she tried both on me we both decided the Barcelona was a better match, because it does look light in the container but when you put it on it matches my skin tone.

I also got Praline concealer, she told me to put concealer on first, then foundation and then go over with concealer again and that will help conceal those under eye circles! I'm almost out of my Mac concealer so thought I would try this as I am always on a quest to find the perfect concealer that actually works!!

Last thing I got was Viridiana lipstick and at first it looked really dark but she showed me how to use it lightly for day and then go to nightime with more product.  I really like it.

Do you ladies have any more suggestions for Nars lipstick colors, I am really liking their product so creamy and pigmented._

 
Nars Funny Face, Roman Holiday, Niagara, Dolce Vita are among of my faves oh and belle de jour! Stunning nude!


----------



## Ziya (Nov 30, 2009)

lipshtiksss...oh my...
Gahhh I need to actually use my MAC ones more often to justify buying more!
lmao Im harsh lemming sooo many lip products right now! Thanks for the reccs ladies, Roman Holiday looks like a dream..(sigh)

Thanks for the tip Jazmatazz! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been bumping into ppl lately at the DS coz I'm walking around reading  MUA reviews on my phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am sooooooo glad you got Dragon Zerin! It looks AMAZING on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you noticed it makes your teeth look really whitE? I think its coz its blue based..

Glitterati, I was matched with Barcelona too! You're totally right, It looks super light in the bottle but goes on perfect match 
I really liked that foundation so do let me know how you like their concealer, I'd love to try it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA! the lippie sounds amazing, darker colors are hot for fall/winter

Sojourner, shpanx for fueling my piggie addiction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my list, it groweth exponentially! loool

Yu.Neek, god I love your signature! soo hot...Gosh is at Shoppers! I feel your pain on the dark circles (sigh) Def try the pencil, its worth it. I'd honestly wait for a sale though, coz they usually run 11 bux and during sales they drop to like 7-8 dollars...

Glossyuru, what dior blushes do you really like? I am a total blush whore 
(and so are other lovelies on this board *cough, Zerin, cough*) I'd love to try some out. I think She who shall not be named..([email protected]#$) reviewed and loved rose brazilia or something like that..? want to try that one..
some nude lippies I love are, Mac freckletone, cherish/brave new bronzer 
Rimmel birthday suit..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




last thing, sorry I got so "Thanks" happy on this page, u guys are all soo helpful, I couldn't resist! lool I love this thread....
Also, the smilies...LOL


----------



## zerin (Dec 3, 2009)

Thnx Ziya! I'm totally loving DRAGON! The blue based red does help those teeth. I also got 2 other friends hooked on Dragon too....lol =) Too bad Chanel doesn't have enough colour selection in the laques...wished they have more shades!


----------



## highonmac (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi ladies! I finally got a mufe pallete and purchased three new shadows to alongside my mufe 92. I am really thinking about getting a few more shadows, do you guys recommend anything more wearable and just plain unique. I am not to into the blue blue like electric eel blue but soft colours, neutrals or even purple would  great


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello girlies!

How have you all been? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been wanting to try a new foundation, Studio fix fluid maybe? because my studio tech isn't as creamy as it used to be and i want a bit more coverage. I have oily skin (cheeks, nose and top of my eyebrows get shiny too). I also i find that within 3 hours my blusher is already gone..What do you girls think i should do? I use MAC's blot powder pressed to set everything but i still get shine within 3 hours :s


----------



## Ziya (Dec 20, 2009)

HEY nunu! long time no see on this board my lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



have you tried MUFE liquid? I think Mat velvet is a big hit for girls with oily skin..
I'd say get a sample of the SFF...doesn't hurt to try! I've heard good things about its coverage abilities, I don't remember you saying you need a ton of coverage though..so maybe try it with a brush sprayed with fix + when you do try it..

highonmac: I've been eyeing the MUFE shadows too! I was looking at the neutrals..(Drools) sorry I don't shade names and such but do take a look at 
The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself and hit the MUFE tag on the right of your screen. She has swatches..Also, check out Zerin's blog for her picks!
Do let us know what you end up getting 

I'm hoping SO will get me a gc to either Metrotown (a huge mall with a bay and mac store etc) Sephora or a MAC gc..I'm dying for N collection lipsuff repromotes in Warm and Cozy!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And more Chanel lip laques...and Nars blushes...

Love lace looked boring, though i may look at Icescape Lipglass


----------



## Ziya (Dec 20, 2009)

what's everyone excited about from the new collections??


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

Hello my lovely Ziya!

Unfortunately we don't have MUFE in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 otherwise i would've gone to get matched, i heard some great things about it too! But i don't want to risk it and buy a shade online which might turn out not good on me.

I've been interested in the Face and Body by MAC aswell, heard good things about it too. I'm in two minds. 

I'm looking forward to Warm and Cozy more than Love lace. But i do want to check out love lace eyeshadow it looks nice. I also want to check out utterly discrete lipglass, i've already got icescape which is nice but only on top of lipsticks not bare lips. 

It seems like forever since we got a new collection from MAC..There's free shipping on the uk website and i've been eyeing up Plum foolrey(sp?), and Ambering Rose. But i think i will hold out and wait for now.


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

The eyeshadows from warm and cozy would make a beautiful everyday quad!


----------



## joygasm (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm NC42.. I'm indian as well. I do so many dramatic shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like contouring thoughhh. I have chubby cheeks and I try to get the cheek bones!


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have an extremely skinny face which is not good. I can't contour my cheeks at all, it really isn't nice. I wish i can put on a bit of weight in that area.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 20, 2009)

Lets trade! I want a skinnier faceee.


----------



## nunu (Dec 20, 2009)

Haha i don't mind


----------



## joygasm (Dec 20, 2009)

Everyone always thinks I'm young because of my chubby face. I always get around 13 with no makeup. 15/16 with. haha.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey all...

from what I can remember from way back in October (MAC training) W&C and All Races... collections are a lot more desi friendly.  Love Lace wasnt particularly exciting.  I'm a little over it when it comes to LE collections so am not really bothered with getting must-haves.  I have enough of everything.

My fave lip combo atm is Pink Plaid and VG SE Fergie lipsticks - maybe with Soar lipliner to push it up a notch.

Can anyone rec any must-have lipsticks from YSL or Giorgio Armani??


----------



## moonlit (Jan 1, 2010)

I <3 chanel's lip laquer -ming- such a pretty colour! Im wearing it in one of my facebook pics .. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_I find the lip pencils lasted fairly long. Its really nice semi-matte and feels great on my lips. You loose quite a bit of product from sharpening it but the colours are stunning.

I have the mufe liner in black and I am not too impressed. I only purchased it because the Sephora was out of the urban decay one. I was desperate for a black liner so i purchased it but now the GOSH one sounds very appealing to me.

i saw the chanel l/l on temptalia's blog and looooved the colors especially dragon! I can't seem to pull of reds but maybe just maybe...._


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy New Year to all of my desi sisters..what are we rocking atm?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 3, 2010)

HAPPY 2010 lovelieeeesss!

Rocking..

MAC ~ Warm me up lipstick, Cantaloupe blush
Illamasqua ~ Test lipstick
Nars ~ Blonde Venus and Catfight lipsticks


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 4, 2010)

*DirtyPlum*, you've reminded me of two new Illamasqua products I really like
*Promise*, a pink blush that's really good for NC30-45 (which probably covers a lot of us)
and *Follow*, a pink-red pigmented lipgloss. I have dark lips for my skin tone, almost purple, a lot of us do, and ordinary lipgloss is just useless. This is even better than the MAC lipglasses.
Plus most of you probably know this already, but *Nars Albatross* rocks for us. I even tried it on my mother and she loved it too, subtle shimmer.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jan 6, 2010)

Joygasm....im with you on there. i get 14 and im 19...lmaooo. ive always had a chubby face since i was a babyyyy


----------



## Ziya (Jan 7, 2010)

gah. It's been a bad m.u start to the year in Ziya land lol.
school has started again meaning sleepless nights and early mornings...
I am loving: 
Benefit's Erase Paste in Deep. It's like effin nuclear orange in the jar..but it does a pretty good job. Reason why I love it? It does NOT crease or get cakey or feel heavy at all! I was pleasantly surprised.

Shu e/l curler: didn't know my lashes could be that curly..(they tickle the tops of my eyelids under the brow!!) Mind. Blown.

Nyx Doll lengthening mascara: this and Full n Soft are my official DS HG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC: Hello Kitty BP in Tippy

MUFE HD foundation in 153 n 155. I love this foundation! its frickin awesome. I find the 153 a tiny bit too yellow and deep, but its the CLOSEST match and tends to settle really well on my skin. just have to blend the neck and chest..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is a pain to remove at the end of the day. 155 is more neutral...

Revlon ColorStay Brow Enhancer: Get this. If you don't have an already great eyebrow routine...this will save your life. I got this at SDM in Medium Brown. The highlighter is great for inner corner, but the wax/color itself is the real winner. Sooo easy to use and great results!
heres the MUA review: http://makeupalley.com/product/showr...skintonetype=4

I've been rocking a quick blotting of Twig as a stain lately..givin love to a much neglected lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm suuuuuuper excited for this week! I'm meeting up with the amazingly beautiful and talented Alexa (aka BlindPassion) to go shopping! I have some major hauling planned.. YAY!! 
I'm dying to try the lip products from Warm n Cozy..also hoping SO will take the hint and nab me a Smokey piggie set from the website b4 they sell out!
LOL sorry for the long post..


----------



## Ziya (Jan 7, 2010)

ALSO, moonlit, do you mind linking or posting a pic of you wearing Ming? I wanted to get it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (drools) lool


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shy_makeup_girl* 

 
_Joygasm....im with you on there. i get 14 and im 19...lmaooo. ive always had a chubby face since i was a babyyyy_

 
I'm with both of you, I have chubby cheeks and now I have nasolabial folds because of them.
I keep contouring to get the cheekbones too..I have nice high cheekbones and they could look so great if it wasn't for all the fat under them!


----------



## Ziya (Jan 10, 2010)

The piggies are gone...sold out...everywhere...I don't do ebay or other internet stuffs coz I worry about authenticity...sigh.

anywhoozle, my day with Alexa was pretty dope..she gets 10% of at the Bay because she works at the Dior counter and sometime MUFE in Victoria. She bought the best of MUFE and MUFE HD foundation with her discount for me!! so super nice..I just gave her cash later.  The only thing I worry about is future issues with the foundie or powder..if it breaks me out, I won't be able to return coz its on her card and she lives so far away :S (crosses fingers that skin doesn't screw me over)

So far, I'm IN LOVE with Smokey Lash.. wowza. Haven't gotten to use any of the other stuff yet..

Also, took a look see at MAC..found Funtabulous D/G! its so nice on

W&C looks actually pretty nice! I want the light pink l/g, 2N, and 3N 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and maybe 2 lippies 

any hauls or beauty discoveries lately, ladies? I'm eyeing some Too Faced palettes!!! I want the neutral eye, french and fabulous. here's the links:
Sephora: Too Faced French & Fabulous Palette ($85 Value): Combination Sets
http://sephora.com/browse/product.jh...egoryId=C10480

Also,I swatched some tarte e/s at sephora they were sooo velvety! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome surprise.


----------



## jazmatazz (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_





 The piggies are gone...sold out...everywhere...I don't do ebay or other internet stuffs coz I worry about authenticity...sigh.

anywhoozle, my day with Alexa was pretty dope..she gets 10% of at the Bay because she works at the Dior counter and sometime MUFE in Victoria. She bought the best of MUFE and MUFE HD foundation with her discount for me!! so super nice..I just gave her cash later.  The only thing I worry about is future issues with the foundie or powder..if it breaks me out, I won't be able to return coz its on her card and she lives so far away :S (crosses fingers that skin doesn't screw me over)

So far, I'm IN LOVE with Smokey Lash.. wowza. Haven't gotten to use any of the other stuff yet..

Also, took a look see at MAC..found Funtabulous D/G! its so nice on

W&C looks actually pretty nice! I want the light pink l/g, 2N, and 3N 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and maybe 2 lippies 

any hauls or beauty discoveries lately, ladies? I'm eyeing some Too Faced palettes!!! I want the neutral eye, french and fabulous. here's the links:
Sephora: Too Faced French & Fabulous Palette ($85 Value): Combination Sets
Sephora: Too Faced Natural Eye Neutral Eye Shadow Collection: Eyeshadow Sets

Also,I swatched some tarte e/s at sephora they were sooo velvety! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesome surprise._

 
Sounds like a fun shopping trip! 

I picked up 2N l/g and Warm Me Up l/s from Warm and Cozy. Love them! I think I am going to get all the amplified creams in upcoming LE collections that work with my skintone, really like the formula. 

I've heard great things about smokey lash!

In the market for a new foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have samples of MUFE HD and Nars Sheer Glow. Color matching is so hard sometimes.


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 13, 2010)

What shades of MUFE HD are you looking at, Jazzmatazz, and what's your MAC shade?


----------



## jazmatazz (Jan 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambodidi* 

 
_What shades of MUFE HD are you looking at, Jazzmatazz, and what's your MAC shade?_

 
Hi, I'm NC 43 in MAC and looking at MUFE HD in 153. It's really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but seems to be a tad too yellowish.


----------



## Ziya (Jan 16, 2010)

Had the same problem!! I use the sephora hd55 to apply the least amount possible n buff it in really well.. It settles eventually but I hate putting m.u. All the wah down my neck!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmao try 155.. It's the exact color of my chest n neck.. I have 153coz I know I tan like crazy in the summer plus the extra yelow tones help cancel any redness in my cheeks at the very least lo
also try f&b in 34 it's my fav foundation right now! The color matches my winter shade n it's water based, long lasting n feels so nice on!! I think the HD is gna be a more  going out foundation for me..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sooo impressed by mufe right now lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



nunu: I love plum foolery! It's a really pretty berry flush, very buildable n effortless! I'm wanting to try ambering rose as well.. I just tried harmony in the store the day, I think I may get it! U should try it.. Really natural daytime contour.. I just worry it won't shop up in me later though.. :S  lol

I ended up with 2n l/g and warm me up l/s.. I think I might exchange the latter for 3n l/g tho.. I'm not really liking how similar it is to my own lip color.. It's not mlbb.. It's bleh instead of better Lmao maybe I just need an objective opinion. 

I'm excited for march 4th!!  Cremesheen glasses!! (drools) what's staying power like guys? I read on mua that they're 5min wonders coz they're so watery..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lemme know Tia!


----------



## Ziya (Jan 16, 2010)

Found two new hg lip combos!! I thought my cherish l/s with instant gold l/g was dope.. Till I bought gold rebel from style warriors!! My counter still had some! Omg the packaging is amaazziinhgg.. Leopard print cap.. I might go check out yhe other purple one too.. So pretty! It looks peach in the bottle but it's an amzing soft gold. I love it!! I'm so happy.

I also bought the most amazing l/s of my LIFE! It's hg bff omg ilu all at the same time!!..... Creme cup! I finally bought it! Wve since I saw kareena kapoor lips in kambakht ishq, Ive been searching for that perfect nude baby pink for my skin.. This is sex in a tube guys.  The s.a. Gave me plushglass in ample pink to put over it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's my first plushglass, I like it but it semlls like play doh!!! I've heard lust lipglass is the same color? I prefer the moisturizingness and longetivity of lipglass too.. Do u guys  think it's a good dupe? Or am I stuck with the gross smell?  I man, I refuse to buy any nars l/g for this very reason. Those smell and TASTE like plastic! Haha sigh.. In such a weirdo. 
Guys, I haven't been this happy/or satisfied with make up shopping in the ao long! These lippies and my mufe haul have been like my fav hauls in like forever..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (squee!)  ok I better stop scaring u guys..


----------



## zerin (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Guys!  I hope everyone's doing good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ziya - I've always wanted to get creme cup lipstick but I never get to...lol...I should seriously consider it after your rec. I wonder how it compares to Faux and Pink Plaid lipstick. I absolutely love LUST lipgloss! It's like a warm pink(brown) nude colour. It my was first Mac lipgloss back 6 years ago. I finished 2-3 glosses of these and I always rush to buy the next one. I'm not a big fan of nars lipsticks/glosses in general. I prefer Mac lippie formulas and their smell better.


----------



## ambodidi (Jan 16, 2010)

Ziya, I will have to check that out. I refused to watch Kambakht Ishq!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Have you girls ever noticed that Vidya Balan's makeup is just lovely? She does great nude lips. Priyanka Chopra OTOH tends to use really dull colours on her lips, and they wash her out, which is a shame


----------



## jazmatazz (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll try 155 too, thanks! I love the Nars Sheer Glow formula too but finding the right match is difficult. I tan super easily in the summer too and encompass such a wide variety of shades throughout the year it's hard to keep up with myself. LOL. 

Wow, MUFE HD photographs amazingly! I was shocked when I saw pictures from the night I wore it, it was my skin but 10x better looking! MUFE is really amazing quality stuff. I have their Lift concealer and Mat Velvet Foundation too. I'll have to try MAC F&B also. 

Plum foolery was the first (and only) MAC blush I hit pan on. It's a great color, ambering rose is really nice too. It looks good in the winter months too.

Now I want to try creme cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to try to snag a Violet pigment in the old pigment container, and Patina eyeshadow.


----------



## nunu (Jan 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Had the same problem!! I use the sephora hd55 to apply the least amount possible n buff it in really well.. It settles eventually but I hate putting m.u. All the wah down my neck!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmao try 155.. It's the exact color of my chest n neck.. I have 153coz I know I tan like crazy in the summer plus the extra yelow tones help cancel any redness in my cheeks at the very least lo
also try f&b in 34 it's my fav foundation right now! The color matches my winter shade n it's water based, long lasting n feels so nice on!! I think the HD is gna be a more going out foundation for me..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sooo impressed by mufe right now lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nunu: I love plum foolery! It's a really pretty berry flush, very buildable n 
effortless! I'm wanting to try ambering rose as well.. I just tried harmony in the store the day, I think I may get it! U should try it.. Really natural daytime contour.. I just worry it won't shop up in me later though.. :S lol

I ended up with 2n l/g and warm me up l/s.. I think I might exchange the latter for 3n l/g tho.. I'm not really liking how similar it is to my own lip color.. It's not mlbb.. It's bleh instead of better Lmao maybe I just need an objective opinion. 

I'm excited for march 4th!! Cremesheen glasses!! (drools) what's staying power like guys? I read on mua that they're 5min wonders coz they're so watery..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lemme know Tia!_

 
Oh Ziya, you're making me want to try out MUFE foundations!! I'm nc43 and i think it's going to be a pain to mix 2 foundations so i think i'll stick to my beloved studio tech 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to get Plum foolery and Ambering rose! I don't know about honour..have to see it in person.

I got lots of stuff from Warm&Cozy!! I got modellete and mulled cider eyeshadows, both msf's, warm me up lipstick, 2n lipglass, dim the lights nail polish and warm and cozy shade stick! and from love lace only ordered the eyeshadow.
Yesterday, i did a look using all my W&C products. On my eyes i had modelette (lid), Mulled cider (crease), Embark (outer corner) and Daisy chain (highlight) finished with mascara, blacktrack and feline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cheeks: Comfort (blusher) and By candelight (highlighter)
Lips: Warm me up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Bada Boom lipglass! 

I am so into neutrals these days...


----------



## Ziya (Jan 19, 2010)

Nunu: ME TOO! I'm hoping to get a new e/s palette going with all neutrals Lmao.. I bet you looked amazing as usual in your W&C goodies..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



aww hunny...if you get to visit N. America at some point..it would be awesome to try MUFE. so sorry for making you lem lol

Jazzmatazz: I love the Nars SG formula too! I didn't find it as long lasting as Ida liked..but still good! I found a really good color match in that line..probably closest any foundie has ever come
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a NC40-43 and Barcelona fits me great. However, just like you, my skin color flucuates A LOT over the seasons..I'm not rich enough to afford a different foundie each time  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol sigh....
I've heard good things about Patina, its supposed to be a warmer Satin Taupe..let me know how you like it, I might just 'NEED' it hehehee!
PS I hate the new piggie bottles..


----------



## zerin (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey Ladiez! Did you guys get anything from the Lillyland collection? I skipped the lipgelees...they look cheap and remind me of lipglosses you can get from claires/ardenes lol 

So from this collection.....
I grabbed Optimistic Orange creamblush today and I'm really impressed by the formulas of these. I always hated Mac's cream blushes since I found them  so sticky and heavy at the same time. These new babies are nothing like the old ones. They just glide on so smoothly and has a  bit of a gel like formula. It literally melts on my cheeks...lol 

I only bought one  because I gotta budget and not go overboard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also liked Joie-De-Vivre (peachy-coral) and Florida (pink). Optimistic Orange may look scary bright orange in the pan but it's really pretty on brown skintones. It ends up as a coral-pink shade on my cheeks. I just love it!


----------



## highonmac (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Hey Ladiez! Did you guys get anything from the Lillyland collection? I skipped the lipgelees...they look cheap and remind me of lipglosses you can get from claires/ardenes lol 

So from this collection.....
I grabbed Optimistic Orange creamblush today and I'm really impressed by the formulas of these. I always hated Mac's cream blushes since I found them  so sticky and heavy at the same time. These new babies are nothing like the old ones. They just glide on so smoothly and has a  bit of a gel like formula. It literally melts on my cheeks...lol 

I only bought one  because I gotta budget and not go overboard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also liked Joie-De-Vivre (peachy-coral) and Florida (pink). Optimistic Orange may look scary bright orange in the pan but it's really pretty on brown skintones. It ends up as a coral-pink shade on my cheeks. I just love it!_

 
I got the flower face powder - pearlmatte i think haha but ends up beings quite a lovely blusher for me and I picked up Joie-De-Vivre and I was really thinking about optimistic orange and florida BUT i agree about the lip gelees, way to shimmer for my taste. 

I also agree about the new formulation of the blushes because I hated my blush creme. it was very greasy


----------



## Ziya (Jan 30, 2010)

I skipped..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 creme blushes are not really my thing..its irritating to be done all my makeup in the morning and have streaky blush as you're running out the door!! I do have one from Merle Norman that I really like..I love how long they last on your face! just the creamyness is not something I'm used to working with I guess..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 lol I did find a new product that I might just be in love with..It's the sculpting powders from Mac Pro. I hated the duos the colors just didn't show up well and/or looked wrong. I tried the individual pot in Shadowy and it was so natural! superb product. I'm probably gna cave and get it :
Right now, I'm trying to decide between Ambering Rose and Coppertone..I do have a ton of peach blushes..but they both look so original! 
I have a bunch of pro blushes I'm interested in too..
Anybody know when a F&F might be?? I'm dying here!!  I b2m'ed for Totally Fab d/g creme...I really want creme allure too! its such a gorgeous magenta/plum color...I think when I tried it on, it didnt go with what I had on my face, so SO voted I not get it..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think it might come home with me anyway LOL
any reccs from that collection ladies? my counter is out of Amourus and my fav pink, which were the two I wanted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lastly, I'm pretty surprised at how quickly these fade on the lips?! mine lasted 30 mins no eatin or drinking.. so strange.


----------



## Ziya (Jan 30, 2010)

ohhhh just checked your blog right now Zerin! optimistic orange looks amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Youre lil guys are soooo cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I seriously went Aww out loud haha
I missed out on the Cargo sale..I REALLY BADLY wanted both the reverse lip liners..all gone in store and online.. 
the sephora hd 55 is AMAZING eh? My fav foundie brush even  compared to the 190, 187 and the sonia kashuk flat top (my ex fav haha) 
God I love theBalm..they're e/s make me rethink my ravings for my Mac ones. I really want to try their concealor..I think the darkest one at my Sephora matched me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (giggles) 
This is for 80% of the brands at sephora: Diversity. You're doing it wrong. 
rofl


----------



## angelynv (Jan 31, 2010)

hi there I am British Indian with NC42-43 skin.. I have a slight dilemna which some of you may be able to relate to. I use face and body but have gone off it slightly as I think its a little old and towards the end of an evening I notice it can look a bit greyish and grainy. My problem is my skin is not particularly clear, I dont have acne but I do get small breakouts from time to time and my skin scars really easily so my skin is fairly marked and bumpy, plus i have large pores.. eek ! Can you recommend a foundation which will give good but natural looking coverage and also help to smooth out my skin? I always use the MAC primer underneath foundation which definately helps.. but not to the effect I really want. All advice MUCH MUCH appreciated!! p.s. heard mac sculpt may do the trick as its a gel formul..??


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 1, 2010)

^ I personally hate face & body, it's just too hard to work with IMO, and the coverage is minimal...but you already know that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC Studio Sculpt is a very good foundation, I use it often when I feel like my skin is looking particularly sucky and uneven, because it has very good coverage and is surprisingly not cakey (I think all foundations are cakey if you apply too much) like Studio Fix Liquid. People with really oily skin seem not to like Studio Sculpt but if you have slightly oily skin I think it's still worth a shot...I do need to powder every few hours but I think that's kind of normal for some people...get a sample from a counter (sorry if that's pointing out the obvious!), it might just be what you're looking for! 

I would also add that maybe it's worth checking out another primer because apparently, there are better primers out there than MACs (i.e Smashbox or Monistat Gel)

HTH!


----------



## angelynv (Feb 1, 2010)

hey thanks so much for the reply sojouner! I luckily have a sample of smashbox primer which i have been dying to try out, will go and grab a sample of sculpt and hopefully the results will be what i have been looking for.. I have dry/combo skin so it definately sounds like sculpt should do the trick. Thanks so much for the advice - I have no idea what HTH stands for but thanks!

x


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 2, 2010)

^ no problem hun, you are very welcome! By the way, Studio Sculpt runs a little darker than the other MAC foundations so check out both NC40 and NC42 to see which looks closer to your skin...and let us know how it works out for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and HTH stands for 'hope that helps'


----------



## zerin (Feb 2, 2010)

Ziya - Thanks! lol One of them had a baby last week. I actually bought her pregnant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So as for the Sephora HD 55 brush..I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!! YAY! TheBalm concealers didn't match me at all. =( The dark one was too dark and medium one was too light...but their eyeshadows are just AMAZING...like BUTTER!

angelyny -  I totally agree with Sojourner. There are better primers out there other than the obvious Mac ones. I don't really like the Mac ones much but prefer the cheaper alternative like Monistat Chafing Gel. I also heard that Clarins Pore Minimizing Serum is good for those who have larger pores. Just try to get a sample at Sephora before you make any buy anything full size.


----------



## angelynv (Feb 3, 2010)

primer - check, sculpt - check, clarins pore minimizer - check.. thank god for samples! (and you guys too ; ))


----------



## dopista (Feb 4, 2010)

hello ladies... I need HELP!! I want to B2M for two lippies from the Spring colour forecast collection.. any lippies catch your eye? I am a NC 42.. Hang up and fresh salmon look good.. but I need a second opinion.. I wish I had girlfriends who were into MAC or even makeup in general but I dont 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so any help is much appreciated! TIA!!


----------



## zerin (Feb 5, 2010)

I havn't gone to the Mac store yet...but from the swatches online many of them look sheer/frosty except maybe hang up (that's perm). I'm not too much of a fan of sheer/frosty finishes because of my pigmented lips so that's why I would wait for the next collection...lol You can always use lipliners for sheer lipsticks though. Everyone's raving about Electric Fuchsia lipgloss and saying it borders a dazzleglass. I think you should b2m for 1 lippie this time and save up the one for the next collection. But who knos....I might change my mind once I go to the Mac store...lol

I'm trying my best to resist repetitive shade products and there's alotta cool products coming out this year so I'd rather try to budget. I'm excited about these greasepaints and lip stain markers. I wonder how they go on pigmented lips. 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/mac-art-supplies-april-10-a-157989/

From the new collection, I'm definitely getting the peachy coral nailpolish called Malibu Peach and maybe...the neutral one called Abalone Shell.


----------



## Ziya (Feb 8, 2010)

Zerin: That's so weird! maybe my sephora only had limited shades coz I coulda sworn the darkest one I picked was like an NC 40! haha I'll double check that.. 
Congrats on your behbeh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or your piggies baby rather..lol
abalone shell looks so hot..I tan the MOST on my hands and feet..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I think it wont look too nice..

Angelynv: ITA with everyones recc for primer! I think that'll help..I dont like the MAC one TBH..smashbox original or LG spackle sound like good options!

Dopista: I might be the only one stupidly anal, but I only B2M for perms that I've been lemming for a lonnnngg time. This being as you cant return or exchange B2M lippies AFAIK..I havent checked the collection in person, but holy camoly was it a huge one eh? 12 lippies!! lol I have hang up and its a gorj winter or evening color..but tbh I raarrreellly pull that one out..I'd say pick something mebbe a lil more wearable? lol up to you! looking at [email protected]#$%alia's swatches made me Drrooool...Victorian, fresh salmon and a couple others caught my eye! Let us know what you got


----------



## angelynv (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Ziya will do - watch this space.

Zerin - Just checked out your blog - so cool and informative and the pics are amazing x


----------



## zerin (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Angelynv!



Honestly...I'm not really feeling the lipsticks so much. I wish they had some satin/matte finishes. The colours seem nice but I hate reapplying lustres so often...lol.


----------



## macmistress (Feb 10, 2010)

any desi girls recommend mufe foundation for bridal? im not too keen on mac..and ive heard some very good reviews on mufe. my bros just gone to dubai i could ask him buy me some n bring em back..?


----------



## jazmatazz (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macmistress* 

 
_any desi girls recommend mufe foundation for bridal? im not too keen on mac..and ive heard some very good reviews on mufe. my bros just gone to dubai i could ask him buy me some n bring em back..?_

 

I can't speak to it's (MUFE HD's) lasting power since I haven't worn it for very long at once but it looks great in pictures which I know is important for a wedding day. 

If someone else is buying it for you it could be hard to find a color match without seeing it in person.


----------



## Ziya (Feb 11, 2010)

Zerin: ITA!! I love me some satins..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 alas the colors are so pretty...must. go. see. swatch. become poorer. ROFL 

MacMistress: I love MUFE HD for special occasions..it photographs better than MAC IMO coz lack of SPF reflection.. Depends on the skin type/needs of the bride..? I think if you use a  primer and powder her lightly, HD would work. I'd recc the same advice as Jaz, get a good color match! Good luck hun!

ALL: have you guys seen the VIVA GLAM lippies?? I am soo excited for both of em..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In other random but happy news, I found a whole bunch of cheap perfume and makeup at Winners today! I got their Brow Beater pencil in blone and brunette for 5 bucks each! The blonde is to die for...
Also got two Ultraglide lipglosses they're very pigmented and smooth, highly recc you guys try em. Haven't tried this yet, but I got a loose shadow in Asphyxia (really pretty purple) 

other stuff: 
Incoco nail sticker polish (LOVE this stuff HG! they are like stickers of polish) ($3)
Paul Mitchell skinny serum (mini bottle ($3)
J.Lo Deseo ($10)
Britney Spears Curious ($15)

I want to go back for the Kate Moss Velvet Hour gift set (only $15) and Clean warm cotton linen spray (Smells like heaven!) 
Its hard to find good UNOPENED stuff, but when  you do, the prices are AMAZING


----------



## Ziya (Feb 11, 2010)

holy moly..is this..a desi MAC promo model?? do my eyes deceive me? 
Original link: MAC Prep for Colour and MAC Too Fabulous: Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds


----------



## zerin (Feb 11, 2010)

^ lol yess...very desi yaar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm actually liking her make-up too. I'm lemming for cremesheen glosses from this collection. (Great opportunity to B2M guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) 

Ahh yes...Winners is always full of surprises! It's good to visit once in a while. I always like to check out their lil Urban Decay section. I also try to get hair products from there. YAY for GREAT PRICES! 

Anyways.....I'm excited about the viva glam lippies too. (even though theyre lustres....I can't resist the prettiness of the pink gaga one)

Also, this new Mac collection called *  Pret a Papier *that's coming out in April is calling me. 

I'm a sucker for corals on cheeks/lips. So far I'm wanting...

*Instant Chic Blush* - Mid-Tone Muted Coral 
*Dressmaker, Dressmaker *- Creamy Light Peach Coral (Lustre)
*Made To Order* - Creamy Mid-Tone Dirty Coral (Lustre)
*Coral Crepe Paintpot*  - Soft Coral < YAY! New PP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I have no idea how the swatches are for these...so ofcourse the list may change once the actual swatches are out)

I don't know if you guys ever swatched Mac's Ravishing lipstick. It's a gorgeous coral shade and I love it. So funny thing...I told my friend to test it out but she never liked it and said it looked like she had the "paan stain" on her lips...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I don't know about you guys but I'm overwhelmed with all these upcoming Mac promo pics/info...lol AHHH so much info overload!...don't know what to pick and where to start but still very excited as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....so I guess it's a good thing to budget and try to pick the things you REALLY WANT!


----------



## Portia73 (Feb 11, 2010)

Helloo! all the way from England. 

Been reading this thread surreptiously for ages and i have bought so much from what's been reccomended here, thanks to all the suggestions ladies. The advice on here is seriously invaluable, as caucasian makeup artists ALWAYS suggest wrong shades that look all off on us.

I'm shade 128 in HD makeupforever and 153 in the summer. I was wondering if you ladies could advice me, i have looked through the whole thread but i've forgotten what's recommended as it was a long time ago and its time consuming(sorry)

I'm going away to sunny Spain for a fortnight and was wanting a lovely glowy bronzer. nothing that gives me a tan, but something glowy like Nars Albatross. I wish they had something in a more golden colour. I'm going to have to hunt down a store near me and test away. Anyway, what do you guys use? Not as much for colour but for a goldeny glowy very light shimmer that complements our already beautifully tanned skin tones. (I have to bear in mind that i will get darker, hence not wanting to use Albatross as that tends to go chalky on me or to add more colour)

Basically a product to give a bronzey golden lovely glow that will complement tanned skin not make it look more tanned or glittery.

I need to find a big department store that has all the products then i'm going to go test crazy and have various shades on my face and hands. can't wait. Sounds positively exciting.

Thank you very much my lovelies!


----------



## macmistress (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_I can't speak to it's (MUFE HD's) lasting power since I haven't worn it for very long at once but it looks great in pictures which I know is important for a wedding day. 

If someone else is buying it for you it could be hard to find a color match without seeing it in person._

 

thnx for ure input, i was actually going to order samples first and work from there. i went selfridges today and got foundation samples from bobbi,mac and illumasqua. so far the bobbi brown i tried today was lovely but obviously keeping my options open because not all brides have the same skin texture.


----------



## macmistress (Feb 11, 2010)

Ziya, thankyou so much for ure input. x


----------



## jazmatazz (Feb 12, 2010)

Desi promo model? That's amazing, good find!

I'm super overwhelmed with the upcoming collections! I love MAC, but I wish they'd slow down a little. I recently found a Freckletone l/s at the CCO, studio finish concealer (love), arena e/s and patina e/s are my latest buys. Arena is a subtle gold toned daytime highlight for me. Patina is a nice neutral but I want to buy satin taupe too. 

Be careful with the eyeshadow palettes folks, I broke mine last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And then a few days later they raised the price of them.

From the upcoming collections I want Dirty Plum blush. It's coming out with Riveting and the London one. I'm going to wait until the London one to try/buy it since it will have special packaging.


----------



## angelynv (Feb 12, 2010)

Just regarding blush, Im loving the pale pink matte lips look at the moment (e.g. Mac's Please Me) but slightly confused what colour blush to use.. ? I have ladyblush but its a little too .. pink?? Tried a sheer No 7 apricot creme blush, preferred it but not sure if thats "against the rules" ..? Also for a bright fuscia lip with a nude eye - what blush would be appropriate there?? Any suggestions?

Im NC42 btw x


----------



## zerin (Feb 14, 2010)

angelynv - I would suggest a soft pink colour or even a peach/coral colour would be fine if you have a darker skintone. I don't know if you have Mac Peaches blush but that's my fave blush and I can wear it with any look I do. You should definitely look into that. I'm sure your apricot creme blush should be just fine for nude lips. I'm NC 42/43.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 15, 2010)

Im curious to know what all the desis south asian girls purchased in Spring Forecast?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelynv* 

 
_Just regarding blush, Im loving the pale pink matte lips look at the moment (e.g. Mac's Please Me) but slightly confused what colour blush to use.. ? I have ladyblush but its a little too .. pink?? Tried a sheer No 7 apricot creme blush, preferred it but not sure if thats "against the rules" ..? Also for a bright fuscia lip with a nude eye - what blush would be appropriate there?? Any suggestions?

Im NC42 btw x_

 
Try MACs Dame, Coygirl, or Breath of Plum for a soft pink blush to go with Please Me.


----------



## angelynv (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Dirtyplum - Dame looks absolutely gorgeous on the website - will have to drop in to Selfridges soon and check it out x


----------



## macmistress (Feb 15, 2010)

hey girls, im applying for the pro card. i have my certificate. is it okay if i send a cd with the photoshoots of my work? i havent sorted my business cards yet and that will take another week. any help?


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Portia73* 

 
_I'm going away to sunny Spain for a fortnight and was wanting a lovely glowy bronzer. nothing that gives me a tan, but something glowy like Nars Albatross. I wish they had something in a more golden colour. I'm going to have to hunt down a store near me and test away. Anyway, what do you guys use? Not as much for colour but for a goldeny glowy very light shimmer that complements our already beautifully tanned skin tones. (I have to bear in mind that i will get darker, hence not wanting to use Albatross as that tends to go chalky on me or to add more colour)

Basically a product to give a bronzey golden lovely glow that will complement tanned skin not make it look more tanned or glittery._

 
I think Dior Amber Diamond is exactly what you're looking for, it's a compact with several colours combined (like BB Shimmerbricks) and it's very sheen-y not glittery. If that's too pricey try MAC Trace Gold blush.


----------



## zerin (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Im curious to know what all the desis south asian girls purchased in Spring Forecast? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey GlamYourUs!
I didn't get much...lol only two nailpolishes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Malibu Peach & Abalone Shell
I'm waiting for the upcoming Mac collections this year. SO EXCITING!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Hey GlamYourUs!
I didn't get much...lol only two nailpolishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Malibu Peach & Abalone Shell
I'm waiting for the upcoming Mac collections this year. SO EXCITING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Are you serious? lol You of all people bought the nail polishes. haha I heard they were streaky so I didn't even bother to look. I picked up quite a few items:

Lala
Very Violet
Straw Harvest
Perky
All the Ombres except Springshine
Laugh A Lot
Bubblegum
Lavender Wind
130 brush
Gaga x2
NEW Mineralize Foundation

I am usually drawn to spring collections than any other collection in the year so I have no regrets!


----------



## angelynv (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey guys.. Sooo I got a sample of studio sculpt in NC42 and also armani luminous silk in 2 diferent shades - i think 6.5 and 8. Im not keen on any of them! armani is too sheer, but i had a feeling that would be the case anyway. I pinned all my hopes on sculpt as it had been so highly recommended, but it just seemed to go a bit crusty/cakey on my skin and didnt look great in pics either ( i used my smashbox primer sample too). i must have really weird  skin because ive seen it on other people and it looks so good im really disappointed : (
You must be all so fed up with my queries about foundation but its really getting me down so any help is so appreciated and i definately appreciated your assistance last time it just seems that my skin is being a little awkward lately..!
thanks in advance and sorry for going on and on x


----------



## macmistress (Feb 17, 2010)

i just bought a bobbie brown skin foundation for myself and i think its wonderful! if its sheer then why dont u finish off with a powder? i personally think the giorgio armani designer shaping foundation is brilliant.


----------



## angelynv (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Mac mistress , Im going to have to go spend some quality time at the mall and get lots more testers.. I actually really like the consistency of studio fix stick foundation, but the finish is way too powdery so im going to test out the mineralize compact too x


----------



## zerin (Feb 17, 2010)

GlamYOURUs - NICE HAUL! I got myself Gaga lipstick too. It's so pretty! I was kinda wanting one of the ombres but felt they were too pricey so I passed. I wanted Straw Harvest eyeshadow but saw that Evening Aura is like a dupe. I'm too excited about the other new upcoming collections and so I eventually passed on many things. 

So how do you like the new mineralize foundation? Is it similar to Studio Tech foundation (cream)?


----------



## Ziya (Feb 18, 2010)

zerin;1872718

I don't know if you guys ever swatched Mac's Ravishing lipstick. It's a gorgeous coral shade and I love it. So funny thing...I told my friend to test it out but she never liked it and said it looked like she had the "paan stain" on her lips...[IMG said:
			
		

> http://www.specktra.net/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif[/IMG]
> quote]
> 
> I Just LOLED so hard Zerin! Paan stain?? hahaha! I have ravishing (its MIA ATM though
> ...


----------



## Ziya (Feb 18, 2010)

OH and PS.. the Olympics are here! Vancouver 2010 baby! Its all very exciting ladies..hope you guys tune in on your tv's and show my beautiful city a lil love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/shameless plug


----------



## Portia73 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks ladies. I need to visit a big store so i can swatch crazy. My sleepy town only has a handful of stores which only sell basics.


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *Ziya* 


_jeez louise! I am officially in a nude pink phase! I am addicted to my Creme Cup and I am CRAVING MOARS!!! lmao Gaga is calling my name. Ladies, tell me I will look like a giant [email protected] wearing it. Tell me its gna be GROSS white on my lips. LOL Vicorian and Bubblegum and cultureclash too..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



			Has anyone tried ember glow or whatever its called yet? it looks hawt! I can't wait to try everything...MUST. WAIT. LITTLE. lONGER. (dies)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm getting Gaga!! I thought maybe it would be too cool for me but I saw it on Zerin's blog and it looks


----------



## angelynv (Feb 18, 2010)

Ziya thanks so much for taking the time out to respond to me! I truly appreciate it and I am now officially in love with this forum! LMAO!

I do love gingerly for that natural glow and I tried the fuscia lip neutral eye thing last night (thanks to Zerin too as I copied one of your tuts - the orange lip/matte eye look you have on your blog - you are a star!) and it did look really cool and quite 80's (in a retro rather than themed fancy dress party kind of way).

Ill keep going with the foundation for sure x

Am also loving matte pink lips just looks sooo cool and never had so many compliments since I started trying it - Zerin really rocks that trend too xx


----------



## angelynv (Feb 18, 2010)

oops i forgot to say yes I am NC42, I have breakouts and my skin is erm.. oily but dry underneath or maybe dry on top and oily underneath..! i know im a freak! xxx look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

lol


----------



## angelynv (Feb 18, 2010)

sojourner if you mean my oily/dry combo.. its weird, i get breakouts and blackheads on my forehead alot and my skin can look shiny but underneath the shine my skin can be flaky! As soon as i slap any make up on it my skin gets sooo dry and the make up can gather around the flaky bits.. jeez im really painting a pretty picture of myself arent i?? hahaha! yep its a real conundrum.. ps i have been checking out some forums for similar problems and the recommendations are helping, but as my skin scars easily, i still need a foundation which will help to give my skin a smooth appearance.
any help as always is super appreciated x


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 18, 2010)

Oh I see, I think my nose is like that, always shiny but flaky when I put makeup on it.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_GlamYOURUs - NICE HAUL! I got myself Gaga lipstick too. It's so pretty! I was kinda wanting one of the ombres but felt they were too pricey so I passed. I wanted Straw Harvest eyeshadow but saw that Evening Aura is like a dupe. I'm too excited about the other new upcoming collections and so I eventually passed on many things. 

So how do you like the new mineralize foundation? Is it similar to Studio Tech foundation (cream)?_

 
I think the Ombres are well worth the price in my opinion. I have never seen or felt such softer blushes and the lightness of the blushes are great for everyday!

I love the new mineralize foundation. I used studio tech in the past and it was the worst foundation I have ever tried on. I ended up with cystic acne bc of it. I think there is a vast difference b/w the two tbh. Studio tech is heavier, full coverage where as the mineralize just glides on and is medium to buildable. I haven't broken out from it yet. Its moisturizing and it doesn't oxide on me.


----------



## angelynv (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_^ ah I see, I think my nose is like that, always shiny but flakey when I put makeup on it, it is really annoying...with foundations, like Ziya said, it's probably the hardest product to find a HG with, you're going to have to spend loads of time trying different ones, and even then it'll be hard to find one that works for you all the time since skin is so changeable...I've realised that I need a few foundations (I rotate Studio Sculpt, Mineralize Satinfinish, Studio Fix Powder and NARS Sheer Glow). I used mineral makeup for about a year (what a baaad mistake, I looked so cakey and my graduation pics were a hot mess which makes me really sad since I can't do that again) because my dermatologist was so sure that regular makeup was causing my acne. And then I just accepted that mainstream chemical foundations suit me better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried a lot before settling on the ones I have (I hate Chanel and Lancome with a passion, they have really bad colours and formulations) a lot of people complain about MAC foundations but they are quite good IMO. Have you ever tried Revlon Colorstay? That gets a lot of love..._

 
Oh im so glad you understand! Nope havent tried colorstay, Ill see if all the colours are available in the UK. The mineralize compact sounds good, believe me i am taking a note of all the foundation recs on here and ill go sample shopping soon. I actually tried smashbox hd foundation recently and really liked that, I got medium 2 which was a bit too light, i may just get another sample of a slightly darker shade and try that out also. It went on really well with my ultimate flat top kabuki.
Also regarding primer, Ive also ordered my free sample of lanacane anti chafing gel (uk equivalent of monistat a-c gel) so ill see how i get on with that.

thanks once again, right im not talking about foundation until ive been sample shopping! thanks everyone xxx


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi everyone!!!!!

Glam: Like i said in the other thread, i was so anti the blush ombre's but you're making me cave girl!! 

I want the gaga lipstick too, just don't know if i can work it to suit me.


----------



## zerin (Feb 21, 2010)

*Ziya *-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YAY for the Winter Olympics in Canada!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vancouver is such a beautiful place and I would love to visit oneday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, if Ravishing lipstick doesn't work so well on you...try to find a lippie colour that's similar to Mac's Sock Hop lipgloss...that one was LE but I hope they repromote it again...it's an amazing peachy-coral colour and it would suit our skintone real nicely and definitely not "paan type." But yeh....honestly, I love Ravishing lipstick on me. 

*Sojourner* - Ember Glow is a pretty shade and I might even get it. I think Gaga lipstick would suit all desi skintones as long as there's a lipliner involved. lol So you should definitely go for it! Ravishing lipstick isn't too bad...try it on in the store and see how you like it. You can even return it if you think it doesn't suit you. Gotta love Mac return/exchange policies. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*angelynv* - Aww...you actually did one of my tuts...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're so sweet. Matte pink lips are *AMAZING! *I tend to wear it  almost everyday (lol) with thick eyeliner and lashes if I have time. 

*GlamYOURUs* - Ahhh...you're making me want the ombres now. Hmm..I guess I'll look at them again. I was kinda leaning towards the pink/lilac/lavender colours. Also, thanks for the foundation review. I'm wanting it now too...lol I should really try to finish the foundations I have right now. I still have like four to finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also just checked...they don't have the shade in NC 43 so I hope NC 42 will work on me and not be too light. 

*Nunu* - lol...I know eh...I want the ombres now too. Gaga lipstick will be fine on you with a lipliner.  You should definitely get it.


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2010)

Zerin: I want that foundation too and i saw that there are only two shades NC42 and 44. I use nc43 in tech but 42 in SFF. So i'm in the same boat as you. i think i will go to the store and get matched.

I love tech and this foundation is like a better tech so i am all over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## cocolicouss (Feb 21, 2010)

*Zerin*: I soo agree ravishing is such a beautiful peachy/coral color and I think it's so pretty on our skintone. I got three people hooked on that l/s

*Nunu*: Omg you must get a Blush ombre I know they are pricey but they are heaven and they are bigger in size hehe. I bought Ripe peach and Azalea Blossom, Vintage grape was pretty but I didn't think I needed it since I have Dirty Plum blush


----------



## angelynv (Feb 21, 2010)

My friend is south asian, and she is super fair - like really pale, with long black hair. She recently split up from someone and was really crushed over it, so we have decided that as part of her getting over the whole thing, she should have a bit of a transformation hair and make up wise.. She is absolutely beautiful and her style is so cool, all skinny jeans and cropped leather jackets and funky t shirts. So her make up has always been fairly plain - just black eyeliner, lipgloss and a bit of bronzey blush. I got her to try one of my matte pink lipsticks and it looked really good although a slightly different shade would have suited her complexion more. I actually dont know what MAC skintone she is but ill try to find out - any recs on some looks for very pale south asian skin?? xxx


----------



## cocolicouss (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelynv* 

 
_My friend is south asian, and she is super fair - like really pale, with long black hair. She recently split up from someone and was really crushed over it, so we have decided that as part of her getting over the whole thing, she should have a bit of a transformation hair and make up wise.. She is absolutely beautiful and her style is so cool, all skinny jeans and cropped leather jackets and funky t shirts. So her make up has always been fairly plain - just black eyeliner, lipgloss and a bit of bronzey blush. I got her to try one of my matte pink lipsticks and it looked really good although a slightly different shade would have suited her complexion more. I actually dont know what MAC skintone she is but ill try to find out - any recs on some looks for very pale south asian skin?? xxx_

 
Most of my l/s are from collections so they are usually limited edition but some of my favorites and some that might look good with lighter skintone would be :
Pervette,Speed Dial, Fanfare, Syrup, Sweetie, Ramblin Rose, Ravishing, Chatterbox and twig 
I think it be fun if you went in the store with her and you guys can play around with different colors n test them out in person and I wish your friend good luck I know how hard it is after a break up but it's really sweet of you to be doing this for your friend


----------



## angelynv (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks so much for your help cocoliscouss x


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi everyone!!!!!

Glam: Like i said in the other thread, i was so anti the blush ombre's but you're making me cave girl!! 

I want the gaga lipstick too, just don't know if i can work it to suit me._

 
You NEED to get at least two out of the 4! Azalea Blossom and Ripe Peach. I bought 3 of them, AB, RP, and Vintage Grape and its amazing!!!! I can't tell you enough how these blushes look so soft on the skin with very lil shimmer. Its perfect for the spring and summer!

Gaga is workable, I sheer it out and I use a lip liner to enhance my natural lip line and color then apply Gaga with a lip brush in the center and work its way outward. Try it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_*Ziya *-  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 YAY for the Winter Olympics in Canada!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vancouver is such a beautiful place and I would love to visit oneday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, if Ravishing lipstick doesn't work so well on you...try to find a lippie colour that's similar to Mac's Sock Hop lipgloss...that one was LE but I hope they repromote it again...it's an amazing peachy-coral colour and it would suit our skintone real nicely and definitely not "paan type." But yeh....honestly, I love Ravishing lipstick on me. 

*Sojourner* - Ember Glow is a pretty shade and I might even get it. I think Gaga lipstick would suit all desi skintones as long as there's a lipliner involved. lol So you should definitely go for it! Ravishing lipstick isn't too bad...try it on in the store and see how you like it. You can even return it if you think it doesn't suit you. Gotta love Mac return/exchange policies. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*angelynv* - Aww...you actually did one of my tuts...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're so sweet. Matte pink lips are *AMAZING! *I tend to wear it  almost everyday (lol) with thick eyeliner and lashes if I have time. 

*GlamYOURUs* - Ahhh...you're making me want the ombres now. Hmm..I guess I'll look at them again. I was kinda leaning towards the pink/lilac/lavender colours. Also, thanks for the foundation review. I'm wanting it now too...lol I should really try to finish the foundations I have right now. I still have like four to finish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also just checked...they don't have the shade in NC 43 so I hope NC 42 will work on me and not be too light. 

*Nunu* - lol...I know eh...I want the ombres now too. Gaga lipstick will be fine on you with a lipliner.  You should definitely get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah try out the NC42 bc they do tend to run a tad darker. I seriously love the foundation and I think you will too! Definitely check out the ombres again and give it a shot


----------



## cocolicouss (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelynv* 

 
_thanks so much for your help cocoliscouss x_

 
Anytime


----------



## highonmac (Feb 23, 2010)

I agree with having to get the ombres. I bought Ripe Peach and I love it but I was thinking about Azalea blossom but I am not a fan of pinks for some odd reason. I just don't like my blush to be that noticeable. I think i just haven't found the perfect pink blush lol. 

Ember glow did look stunning and I was thinking about getting it as well. Did you guys get anything else from the collection?

Zerin you going to the MAC Warehouse Sale next week? Let me know if you get tickets! I am still trying to get some!


----------



## Ziya (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelynv* 

 
_oops i forgot to say yes I am NC42, I have breakouts and my skin is erm.. oily but dry underneath or maybe dry on top and oily underneath..! i know im a freak! xxx look forward to hearing from you._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelynv* 

 
_sojourner if you mean my oily/dry combo.. its weird, i get breakouts and blackheads on my forehead alot and my skin can look shiny but underneath the shine my skin can be flaky! As soon as i slap any make up on it my skin gets sooo dry and the make up can gather around the flaky bits.. jeez im really painting a pretty picture of myself arent i?? hahaha! yep its a real conundrum.. ps i have been checking out some forums for similar problems and the recommendations are helping, but as my skin scars easily, i still need a foundation which will help to give my skin a smooth appearance.
any help as always is super appreciated x_

 
Hey darling! Always happy to help.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I totally get what you're saying. I'm wondering what your skincare routine is like? Perhaps your skin is dry that's why its overcompensating with sebum leading to your breakouts. 

I would definitely try to find a good moisturizing but non heavy lotion and a cleanser with an active ingredient like Benzol Peroxide or Salicylic Acid. That should help with breakouts, clogs and black heads. For your dry flaky skin, maybe try a gentle exfoliant before cleanser and moisturize well after! I like AHA face lotions as they exfoliate gently for me without risking spreading bacteria from any breakouts. They're also very moisturizing. Only negatives are that when you first start using it, it sloughs away your dead skin so you might get some flakies just in the beginning. Also makes your face photosensitive so you gotta be deligent with sunscreen (which we all should be anyway lol) 

 If you want more Skin reccs there are ppl with insane wisdom and amazing product and skin reccs/knowledge on Makeupalley.com under Skincare board. It's WELL worth your time to get a good routine. My goal for last year was to minimize my need for foundation..I haven't found perfect HG's for my routine yet but I'm so happy to be down to just concealor on most days and maybe Tinted Moisturizer. Only wearing foundation on special occasions.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In terms of foundations, I LOVED the coverage on Revlon's Colorstay! AMAZING. There's a foundation shade conversion chart on here somewhere..but I can look for it and post it again if anyone wants it. NC 42 would match Toast, or Golden Beige...if I remeber correctly. 
Only Cons for this product was the clogged pores (just small flesh colored bumps on my chin, not pimples) and the difficulty removing it. 

I maybe wouldn't recc MUFE HD seeing as you're oily its going to fade or transfer..
Chanel's MatLumiere might work..if you can find a color match. (they effin only make foundation for European ancestory honestly.)  If you're comfy ordering stuff online or if you have a Special FX store near you, try RCMA, Ben Nye or Graftobian foundations maybe?

 In Canada we have a product called Cover FX sold in drugstores that gets pretty good reviews. Also, I actually really liked Shu Umera Face Architect good color match, natural coverage.
 I've also heard RAVES for MUFE mat velvet, however, I am an NC 37-43 and there was no color for me (plus its a bit drying) I had a sample from Sephora, I'll double check the shade number if you're interested but essentially it was NC 43.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_I agree with having to get the ombres. I bought Ripe Peach and I love it but I was thinking about Azalea blossom but I am not a fan of pinks for some odd reason. I just don't like my blush to be that noticeable. I think i just haven't found the perfect pink blush lol. 

Ember glow did look stunning and I was thinking about getting it as well. Did you guys get anything else from the collection?

Zerin you going to the MAC Warehouse Sale next week? Let me know if you get tickets! I am still trying to get some!_

 
For some reason, I feel I can pass on the Blush Ombres...I had on Sunbasque the other day when I went to the counter and the lady put Ripe Peach on my one cheek and it basically looked like an amped version of what I had on.. :S

 Maybe I'm just wierd LOL I didn't like the bronze one: POINTLESS MUCH? haha didn't like the pink one coz it looked chalky and I plan on getting Dirty plum so I skipped the purple one as well.

I was in a hurry so I didn't get to swatch the lip stuff yet but I'm harsh lemming Ember Glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did try Gaga and Cyndi. Gaga=horrible on me. Cyndi= very dupeable IMO..I was very dissapointed.

That new hot pink l/g from Riveting is calling me..lol its just a fuschia tinted Pink Poodle..righ? lol 

Anyone here use Studio Moisture Tint? I got a sample to see if it would break me out..so  far so good! I dislike most foundation/concealor products form MAC but this stuff is alright...

SO ENVIOUS of you T-Dot ladies!! wish I was there..I want a MAC sale.. lol have fun if you guys go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Monica, what l/l are you using with Gaga...? Also, you're like NC 35ish right? maybe thats why its working for you.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







As usual, my sincere apologies for the essay on here..


----------



## Ziya (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_ I just don't like my blush to be that noticeable. I think i just haven't found the perfect pink blush lol. _

 
I know you said you don't like your blush to be noticeable..but I gotta say 
Tippy from HK is the most perfect pink blush like EVER. Lol Fleur Power, Melba,and Desert Rose are pretty too.. 

As a pink lover, I felt I needed to spread the love and enforce conversion  hehehehehee!


----------



## zerin (Feb 24, 2010)

Riquetta - I don't have any tickets. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No hookups at all or offers. Where are you trying to get yours from?


----------



## zerin (Feb 24, 2010)

You ladies gotta check this link out...lol

Slutdog Millionaire | Dlisted

Click on her pics below!


----------



## angelynv (Feb 25, 2010)

oh my lord..!! she has guts! I wonder what her mother in law thinks of that particular .. look hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_You ladies gotta check this link out...lol

Slutdog Millionaire | Dlisted

Click on her pics below!_

 
Hmm that made me LOL


----------



## zerin (Feb 25, 2010)

lol apparently she had no idea that the camera flash would catch everything....i guess when she realized she covers them with a book as you can see in the later pictures haha


----------



## angelynv (Feb 26, 2010)

Ziya said:


> Hey darling! Always happy to help..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_You ladies gotta check this link out...lol

Slutdog Millionaire | Dlisted

Click on her pics below!_

 
Damn scandalous!


----------



## faifai (Feb 27, 2010)

If you're interested in NARS Velvet Matte lip pencils, I found a pretty good dupe at Sally's! The brand is "Beautique" and the product is their lip crayons - a lipstick/liner in one product that comes in a little pencil with soft, creamy color on the end.

At $1.99 it can't hurt to try! It comes in a lot of rich, desi-friendly colors.


----------



## zerin (Feb 27, 2010)

^ Ooo those are real good. I remember my mom has a few of them. Most were desi colours like Twig lipstick. I'll definitely check them out again.


----------



## angelynv (Feb 28, 2010)

Being NC42 I have quite pigmented lips, a v browny pink colour (matches Nars Stolen Kisses lipgloss perfectly), however I bought Rimmel Dare to Bare lipstick to try to acheive a lovely nude beige colour (and Im on a bit of a budget so couldnt afford to get better quality). Loved how it looked initially, but within an hour it had *totally* changed colour to a bright pinky red! Is it still worth me trying Rimmel's Birthday Suit lipstick, or will the same happen??


----------



## nunu (Feb 28, 2010)

Zerin: I can't believe she thought it was ok to leave the house without a bra on such a thin material!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which is better Ripe peach or springshine??


----------



## j4lyphe (Mar 1, 2010)

wow im not desi (im black) but I love ur guys' culture as I have Indian relatives back home in Jamaica...i know Liz Hurley is prob trying to take in her hubby's culture but she kinda looks silly esp with the nipples exposed...even i knew u had to wear some sort of undershirt unerneath ur sari lol


----------



## zerin (Mar 2, 2010)

^ LOL @ Liz


Oh Ladiez! I'm super excited about the Give Me Liberty of London Collection coming out next week March 10/11. I'm liking most of the lippies especially and passing on everything else...so do check them out! No blushes for me and probably not the cremesheen glosses anymore since theyre permanent (maybe I'll b2m) and so sheer on pigmented lips unless it's the bright/dark coloured ones. 

So from the upcoming collection...

-*Ever Hip* *Lipstick* _- Creamy light coral (Cremesheen)_ <Maybe...I have so many corals though lol

-*Petals & Peacock* *Lipstick* -_ Creamy bright magenta pink (amplified_)< From the swatches.....it seems very similar to *Gladiola* lipstick. It's my HG hot pink lipstick that seems very wearable and actually compliments my skintone very well. I practically wore this all summer long last year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get alotta compliments when I wear this baby. (not tryin to brag...lol) So I'll recommend this to all my lovely brown ladies who missed out on Gladiola. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While Gladiola was a matte finish...this one's a creamy amplified.

*-Blooming Lovely Lipstick *-_Creamy greyed lilac mauve (amplified)_ <I'm getting this one for sure. I think it might be a more wearable sister of Lavender Whip lipstick. Hope this is true. 

*-English Accents Lipgloss -* _Creamy midtone blue pink< _I'll be getting this one for sure too.
*
-Perennial High Style Lipgloss *- _Creamy bright pink coral _<Maybe. It's in the same family as Sock Hop but not exactly the same. It's probably brighter. 

Check out the swatches....here!

I will also add that the packaging is cute too. 

Here's some sample pics from comeseekme






from abbyquack's post in this thread.


----------



## cocolicouss (Mar 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_^ LOL @ Liz


-*Petals & Peacock* *Lipstick* - Creamy bright magenta pink (amplified)< From the swatches.....it seems very similar to *Gladiola* lipstick. It's my HG hot pink lipstick that seems very wearable and actually compliments my skintone very well. I practically wore this all summer long last year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I get alotta compliments when I wear this baby. (not tryin to brag...lol) So I'll recommend this to all my lovely brown ladies who missed out on Gladiola. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 While Gladiola was a matte finish...this one's a creamy amplified.
_

 
YES YES YES Gladiola is my favorite pink ever that color just screams hottness and if you guys missed out on it then I would say get P&P. I'm debating on if I should get it since I have Gladiola but I love that color so much I might pick this up but I'm just gonna have to wait till tomorrow can't wait


----------



## zerin (Mar 2, 2010)

Temptalia has swatches up!


----------



## rdent (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't wait for Liberty of London.......the packaging is tooooooooooooooooooo tempting......I'm planning to get the Bloomin Lovely lipstick for now....


----------



## dopista (Mar 3, 2010)

I am not a fan of the packing but I love love all the lipsticks.. I cannot wait to see how the spectra WOCs rock these! If you had to choose between Ravishing (more coral) and ever hip (more peachy) which one would you go for?


----------



## highonmac (Mar 4, 2010)

AHHHH I am soooo excited! I am getting all the Lipsticks especially petals and peacocks. I just got gladiola from a swap, and it was so hard to find, so I am def. getting p&p! I cannot wait to swatch these in person, and I am getting incredibly impatient. I want them now! LOL i am not even bothering with the eyeshadows and I really want blue india n/p ---soo purdy :O I want one of the blushes and the two lipglasses (maybe)


----------



## Sojourner (Mar 4, 2010)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *dopista* 


_I cannot wait to see how the spectra WOCs rock these! If you had to choose between Ravishing (more coral) and ever hip (more peachy) which one would you go for?_

 

I got my SCF stuff today


----------



## zerin (Mar 9, 2010)

So I'm back after a while now....lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rdent* 

 
_I can't wait for Liberty of London.......the packaging is tooooooooooooooooooo tempting......I'm planning to get the Bloomin Lovely lipstick for now...._

 
I started liking the packaging after seeing them in person. Love the pretty flowers but not the annoyin bird on it....lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_I am not a fan of the packing but I love love all the lipsticks.. I cannot wait to see how the spectra WOCs rock these! If you had to choose between Ravishing (more coral) and ever hip (more peachy) which one would you go for?_

 
That's a tough choice since I love them both. I would probaby go for Ever Hip since it's LE and I don't have a Mac lipstick similar to this. I love it on my lips...it's what I wanted ShyGirl lipstick to be...but that ended up being light on me. Ever Hip is a warm peachy nude shade perfect for brown desi girls. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_AHHHH I am soooo excited! I am getting all the Lipsticks especially petals and peacocks. I just got gladiola from a swap, and it was so hard to find, so I am def. getting p&p! I cannot wait to swatch these in person, and I am getting incredibly impatient. I want them now! LOL i am not even bothering with the eyeshadows and I really want blue india n/p ---soo purdy :O I want one of the blushes and the two lipglasses (maybe) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you love hot pinks like gladiola and don't mind having more hot pinks.....then you can go for it! If you're happy with whatever hot pinks you have right now...then you don't need p&p...it's almost exactly like gladiola except that it's more creamier. 

If you missed out on gladiola and wanna try p&p out to see what's so special about it...then you should go for it! lol 

Blue India is a really pretty nailpolish! I might even get it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_So agree, really want to see how the lipsticks will look on WOC, definitely want Petals & Peacocks but Bloomin Lovely looks like it could be a funny one, I love the on paper description but I don't trust those lavender-y lipsticks (hater of Lavender Whip and up the Amp) they look so weird and neon sometimes...and good question about Ravishing vs. Ever Hip, I wanna know too! I want the *ultimate* peachy coral nude lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got my SCF stuff today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww.....you're a lavender whip/up the amp hater...that's ok many people don't like lavender shades at all. I don't think you'll like Blooming Lovely since you don't like Lavender Whip....I prefer Lavender Whip more though...it seems to have more pink tones in it.... For BL...you would definitely need a plum lipliner at least. It still feels bold to me and I'll need a lipgloss to tone it down.


----------



## Ziya (Mar 9, 2010)

^ITA! For some reason, I just can't "See" lavender-y lippies looking good on my warmer skin..I tried on Up the Amp and the SA was like "Oh its gorj!" and I was like :O lol I think its just coz we're not used to seeing those colors on our selves..you know the first time you wear a bright lippie like red or hot pink? that initial self consciousness? I'll give the new lavender lippie a try coz everyone was raving about LW and Im curious..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looks a bit like a lighter, more lavender version of Rimmel's Vintage pink (which I lurve! its a good way to keep my VGIV SE from being all used up! they're similar but not bang on dupes) 

I think Ever Hip looks like a ripe tangerine, much nicer than revealing IMO lol Def something to try on in store! I missed out on Gladiola so I probably will pick up petals and peacocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm skipping Hush Hush Rose and kumquat for English Accents and perennial high style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Both the blushes look bangin as well..this might just be a really expensive collection for me!  

Somebody was asking about Birthday Suit.. I have very pigmented lips and I love this lippie, not too sheer and no oxidization! just gorgeous caramelly nude lips!

nunu: I haven't tried springshine but I love me some Sunbasque (in lieu of Ripe Peach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I'm uber excited for LE packaging! yay!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 12, 2010)

I actually really loved this collection more for the products than the packaging itself (I like the white and flowers, hate the scary birds). I feel that MAC really out did themselves so far by bringing these new collections and awesome products bc lets face it, the ones in the latter half of 2009 weren't all that great, at least to me it wasn't!

I am NC25/30 

I bought:

Birds & Berries
English Accents
Free To Be
Dame's Desire
Ever Hip
Blooming Lovely (not sure if I want to keep this)
Petals & Peacocks
Frankly Fresh
Perennial High Style
Vestral White

I was skeptical about Birds & Berries bc I don't wear much blue but this color is so so gorgeous. My MA sat me down so she could do a look on me and I fell in love. She did Texture in the crease and B&B all over lid with Dazzlelight as a highlight. Its definitely a must! 

Free To Be is so awesome! I have been looking for coral shadows and this blew me away. I can do so many different looks with this!

I missed out on Dame's Desire the first time around bc it was in the Dame Edna palette which I didn't like at all. I am so glad MAC brought it back again individually. I love purples so this was a must for me!

English Accents is obviously nothing like Cultured. English Accents is seriously like Blooming Lovely on me but in gloss form. I prefer the gloss over the lipstick though. So pretty!

Perennial High Style so not like Sock Hop! lol Very pretty as well, I really want to rock this for the summer with minimal makeup. Its hot and its coral but not too over the top. Its ideal for everyone!

Frankly Fresh, okay so I don't know why I picked this up. Actually I do. Its nude! I miss my 2N l/g so bad and I know its nothing like it but since it goes nude on me with a slight shimmer, I had to have it! Seriously, its super gorgeous!

Ever Hip = coral! The End

Petals & Peacocks OMG GORGEOUS!!!!! It looks a lot like Show Orchid on me though EXCEPT its less purple and no shimmer. Which I love. So much more wearable too. Its a in your face hot pink but a doable pink for everyone. I don't have Gladiola so I am glad I got this.

Blooming Lovely, sigh. I wanted to love it and I kinda do, but kinda don't. I bought it but now I am on the fence about it. I will say this much though, its a lot prettier than Lavender Whip for sure, at least with me. I bought LW before and wore it once and in person, it was OKAY, in pics it was - HORRID. It may be bc of my complexion. So I sold LW hoping BL would do justice. Sadly, it didn't. BL is more pink and wearable than LW IMHO, it just isn't for me. 

Vestral White- I picked it up last minute as I was paying.  One of my favorite MA's was wearing it with shorter nails and HOLY CRAP! Its super gorgeous! My God, I fell in love instantly. I know its white and looks like white out lol but I never knew how white could look so pretty on nails. <3 I am a big fan!

Okay so things I swatched but didn't buy...

Prim & Proper - I was really excited about this one from the swatches here but very disappointed when I swatched it on my hand and applied it on my cheeks. So horrible! Texture is grand but it looked like a muddy mess! :\ It looked like I went to the beach, picked up some wet sand, and slapped it all over my cheeks, thats what it looked like! Its okay though, Bi-Tone made up for it in so many ways! haha

Blue India - I should have bought it since I am Indian.  jk Very pretty, just not something I would wear.

Peachstock - Too orangey looking. Not appealing at all.

I swatched both Dirty Plums from Riveting and this collection but they look the same even the texture is supposedly different. All the MAs at the counter said it has to be a misprint bc they are exactly the same (they swatched it on their hands). I didn't get it though since I have Vintage Grape from SF.

A Different Groove - too dark for my liking. Pass.

Shell Pearl and Summer Rose - not my thing. But SR did catch my eye. Its very pretty. So wearable. But I have enough pink blushes to last me 10 lifetimes. It wasn't necessary. Shell Pearl is nothing special for me.

GMLOL is okay but I have Pen & Pink which is soooo much better and Rosey Outlook from SF is far better. Its a definite pass!

Bough Grey - huge disappointment! I hate the texture/finish. Its not anything special yet something keeps pulling me towards it. 

Overall, awesome collection! I loved my purchases! I think there is something for everyone in this collection as well. Happy shopping everyone! <3


----------



## zerin (Mar 13, 2010)

Awesome Review! 

I'm glad you got the dupe of Gladiola...Petals & Peacocks! It's my favourite hot pink lipstick EVER!

I'm kinda lemming for Birds & Berry Eyeshadow now. I have a thing for veluxe pearls. lol

I wanted Summer Rose since it did look so pretty but backed away because I might even have a dupe or something...but the packaging of that one is just AMAZING!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Awesome Review! 

I'm glad you got the dupe of Gladiola...Petals & Peacocks! It's my favourite hot pink lipstick EVER!

I'm kinda lemming for Birds & Berry Eyeshadow now. I have a thing for veluxe pearls. lol

I wanted Summer Rose since it did look so pretty but backed away because I might even have a dupe or something...but the packaging of that one is just AMAZING!_

 
I love P&P! And you should get B&B too! Its so lovely and its nothing like Deep Blue Green pigment as some have compared it to. And yeap its VP! All the better haha

I am thinking about Summer Rose now too but it looks a bit on the lilac side with more pink. I don't know. I mean I already have Azalea Blossom which I love and 98282 pink blushes. It reminds me of Sweetness in a way which I gave away. I kinda miss it now. lol Summer Rose just has a really nice buttery texture too, I think that is what is more appealing about it as well. Ahh decisions, decisions...


----------



## zerin (Mar 13, 2010)

lol....so I just got back from the mall....I ended up getting B&B eyeshadow! You're right! It's nothing like that deep bluegreen pigment at all and I dont have strike a pose e/s either...so I guess I'm good! Also, got the 130 brush! YAY!

ahhhhh....now I must resist that summer rose bp! I also got another pink blush ...lol it's the pink one from Tarina Tarantino in Carved Rose. I liked the packaging...it's pretty! The lipsticks and lipglosses were a pass for me. Not really pigmented and reminded me of slimshine textures. I don't like spending so much on a lippie if it isn't as pigmented as how I want it to be.


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing? Thought I'd stop in and say hello! I went to a CCO over the weekend and MAC store and picked up a couple things. I bought Dirty Plum blush from the Liberty of London collection, vanilla pigment (old/big bottle yay), boy bait cremesheen glass, tete-a-tint eyeshadow and Earth to Earth mineralize blush duo. 

I've worn dirty plum for two days now and so far I'm not feeling it. I'm going to keep trying for another day or two as I hate to return MU. 

Currently loving the Sonia Kashuk Bent eyeliner brush from Target to help me get a precise nice line on the upper lashline. Super affordable too. Also enjoying Benefit Hoola bronzer and high beam highlighter I got as part of a set at Sephora.

So...how are you? What are you currently loving? Dish, please


----------



## faifai (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm really liking the new Wet 'n' Wild Megalast matte lipsticks. They come in a lot of great colors and are not drying on the lips, and are very very pigmented. Just don't buy the darkest or the lightest colors, neither of them look good on desi ladies! The lightest is like white out and the darkest basically looks black on the lips.

I also really like the Wet 'n' Wild Coloricon eyeshadow palettes - they have them in Greed (creams, blacks, and pinks), Vanity (nude and earthy shades), Pride (blues and greens) and Lust (vampy purples). I bought Greed and Lust for $4.99 a piece and am considering going back for the other two! They are awesome awesome awesome!

I purchased two bronzers also and they are pretty good. Goddess is a medium bronzer that is more shimmery and leans more towards a golden color, while Princess is less shimmery and leans more towards a tan/brown color. Both would work amazingly on a wide variety of skintones and are very wearable, not excessively glittery or shimmery.


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 18, 2010)

Ooh I saw the Wet N Wild matte lipsticks at the store and wanted to try them but hadn't heard anything. I will have to try them!

The Wet N Wild gel eyeliner is good stuff!


----------



## Ziya (Mar 23, 2010)

I def gta check out the WnW gel e/l..my fluidline is getting dry...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only had a tiny bit of time at the MAC counter and they were sold out of most of their things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't get to try any of the lippies unfortunately nor the BP's (my wallet is happy though lmao and I already have WAY too many blushes and lippies)

 I nabbed _Frankly Fresh_ l/g since I don't own Madcap and I hear it has a more grey tinge to it versus FF's peachy/coralness. It's a really pretty nude on me. 
Also got _Perennial High Style_, my lips neutralized the orange in this (remarkably) so it looks like a nice warm light pink! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm stiff iffy about these guys because of the poor pigmentation of my berry red lips lol

There was a bonus redemption day at the SDM's this weekend so I hauled $170 worth of goodies for...FREE!! I redeemed 75,000 points. 





I got: _Guerlain Aqua foundation_ in 4 
(perfect neck color match on me! A MUA told me the key to looking awesome in photos is use your neck color all over your face for seamless awesomeness!) I'll let you guys know if it breaks me out or if I like it coz it was insanely expensive. 60-70 dollars..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I dont like it I think I can exchange for something else like maybe their eye kohl hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Clarins UV plus spf 40,_ so I've been trying to find a good s/s for myself coz I tan so ferociously. I'm the only one I know that goes from NC35/7 to NC 44 over the seasons. Besides, I'm brown. haha I'm not trying to be a jerk or say white skin is beautiful or anything, I just like being NC 40. That shade suits me the best IMO. (braces for flaming)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Christian Dior Lip color reviver_, this was an extravagance as well. I could never justify a $40 lip balm ( I think thats how much it was.) The packaging is ammmmaazing, I feel like the balm when I use it lol The balm itself changes color from clear to MLBB rosey pink. Its pretty nice..but I'm iffy about this one too...It didnt wow me like I thought it would.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Soap and Glory Sexy Motherpucker lip plumper_, this I like. Mine was a berry color in the tube but goes on CLEAR. It tingles and the formula is nice and thick (not goopy!) and stays on for a really good amount of time. I have ok plump lips but I find this defines their shape and makes them a bit fuller. I just love the tingling! ( I am admitadly a freak loool)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_
Soap and Glory Body Scrub and Body Butter._ These both smell AMAZING! loooooveeee! some girls say SnG body stuff smell like Ms. Dior Cherie but to me it just smells like a really nice perfume. Moisturizes really well too! (just dont put the butter on after shaving your legs like I did. My knees were stinging like crazy! ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




whoo! that was a wonderful haul..

I don't know if I've mentioned this b4, but I am a total perfume whore as well. I recently bought _GUESS by Marciano_ (in the bronze glass bottle) and I Love it! Guess perfumes are made really well and last super long on me. I love the pink one as well. I found this gem at Winners for 24.99! YAY!
I also bought _Vera Wang Rock Princess_ for $40, but I'm going to return that ASAP as I bought it unsniffed and OMG it reeks..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for the uber long post guys! lol other things I've been LOVING:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Rimmel 60 Second _n/p, was not expecting this to be as mindblowing! I bought several colors from Save On foods for 3 dollars and I have NEVER gotten this many compliments on my nails. 

_UD brow pencil in Blonde_, the most perfect brow color for me now that I am a full dark brunette. This and the taupe color from the last years Warm eyes holiday palette (red snakeskin with fake jewel) are my current brow loves. I use either of these or both EVERY day without fail 

_L'Oreal Voluminous_. I bought this coz of the hype and I fully expected to hate it coz my biggest pet peeve with mascara is clumping and a lot of reviews said it clumps big time! I simply wipe the brush off b4 applying and it looks great! The thing I like about this mascara and others like Sexy Curves, Nyx Doll eye, is the formula doesn't run when I cry or my eyes water. my lashes get messed up, but thats easier to fix then black rivers down my face! *cough* MUFE smokey lash*cough* lol

Tried a sample of _UDPP in Eden_ and I'm pretty impressed. You gotta be uber careful not to use too much if you're a WOC coz it can look a bit chalky especially if not blended enough. It resists creasing better than the original on me! So I think after I finish up my original I will pick this up. It freshens my eyelids and makes me look awake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to use Soft Ochre in the past (better color match on me, more yellow) though the creaminess meant wayyy easier and faster to apply, it creases on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I bought _Dream Matte powder_ in the color everybody on MUA recc'd for NC40's which is Latte (dark1) and oompa loompa esque on me..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I eyeballed the other colors and they looked a tad light to me..but I didn't bother trying them out.

That's the update de jour guys... I came SOO close to making a FOTD! SO CLOSE...I was so proud of my M/U and I'm usually a lil shy about putting my skills in the spotlight lol I took pics I made a list and checked it twice. Only to find out the pictures didn't save on the memory card. (I was borrowing a cam, its not like I'm always tech challenged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) It was a black base with Blue Brown p/g and winged + kohl liner, peach cheeks and peachy nude lips.
Gah. oh well. 

PS why the bumby do they call it Blue Brown?? It was my first time using it and I was like dude...its green and reddened brown. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope you're all well and having fun!


----------



## jazmatazz (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow, that is some haul Ziya! You must be having fun using all of your pretty new things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Before I went on vacay I bought Nars Sheer Glow in Syracuse and I loooooove it. I really liked MUFE HD but I had an allergic reaction or something to it. I don't feel like I have foundation on with the Sheer Glow and so far have been using my fingers so it can be applied in a flash. 

I like the Soap and Glory Body Scrub and body butter too! 

Loreal Voluminous is one of those mascaras I always come back to without fail. Really gives volume and length, I liked the Carbon Black with the curved wand.

I need to learn how to fill in my brows some, I was reviewing pics from vacation and I have the sparsest brows right now. I think the lady who threads them over did it in an attempt to even them out. I look kind of ridiculous, haha. They don't grow evenly anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've castor oil can promote eyebrow growth maybe I'll try that.

When I'm in a rush I'm currently liking Loreal Lineur Instense (felt tip one) in the darkest black color. It makes lining the eye or doing winged liner a flash! And freckletone lippie, totally easy to apply without really looking in a mirror since it's semi sheer. 

I'm officially in love with the Cremesheen glasses. The texture is so velvety and amazing. I can't wait to b2m for more. 

You should totally make an FOTD Ziya!! I bet it would be amazing!


----------



## Ziya (Apr 1, 2010)

Lovin' my pretty things! (hehe *hugs things to chest*) although, the Guerlain foundation is going back (too grey/pink not enough yellow lol) as is the Dior lipbalm. Even my mom was like WOW the packaging is so nice and she is the biggest enemy of MU ever. lmao the lipbalm is mediocre TBH and I have a ton of products that out perform. 

I'm kinda sad, my clarins sunscreen is PERFECTION in a bottle, except it dries my skin out reallly bad! I've switched moisturizers because the flaking and dryness around my chin/lower cheek was so yucky.. eventually I stopped using it. I think I will keep that for the summer, coz I really can't find anything that cosmetically elegant and high in SPF for a mineral s/s.

I'm trying Clinique City Block in SPF 25 and so far I am really really impressed. Its lightly tinted but you can't see the color on your face. no white cast! yay! No breakouts or stinging.
I am verry pleased! I think I will buy a fullsize and use this as my everyday s/s.. I was prepared to hate it coz the 3 step wrecked havoc on my skin, plus I've read neg reviews on a lot of there products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm really glad this is working so far, I was getting pretty frustrated lol

Freckletone is amazingggg...I love it too!! I love layering lipglass over it to make other pretty nude colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its one of the few lippies I have that has enough slip for me to feel comfy wearing it w/o any balm or gloss..

There are some really nice brow tuts on here hun..def worth checking out! I'm sure they look nice haha I'm super anal about my brows, you're own worst critic. I notice things about them that everyone around me think don't exist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Line Intense in the brush packaging...haven't tried the felt tip yet. That was my first liquid liner, oldie but a goodie! I stopped using it coz I found it got all over my lashes as I applied lol still sneak my sisters to use sometimes though   I really like Gosh's waterproof one it's pretty amazing, much longer lasting! I use that for desi functions not daily coz its a bish to remove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I'm going to get Lancome's art liner, the one with the felt tip. I've heard good things and I really need something easy in the mornings..
any opinions ladies?

Nars SG is pretty dope...I've tried samples of it like TWICE now..and I can't make up my mind about it! I love how light it is and the colour match and stuff..but I feel like it accentuated (or even gave me some!) dry spots. After seeing TiffanyD's vid and everyone else loving it, I want to give it another chance lmao

I'm glad you're liking the cremesheen glasses hun! They are SOOO pretty! Im totally with you on the B2M'ing for those..kinda spensive otherwise IMO... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aww thank you hun! you're giving me some much needed confidence..
I can't wait to do one its gona be fun..I am feeling a bit shy though lol 

PS bought Burberry Brit for men for the SO and it smells AMAZING! what are your guys fav perfumes and/or colognes? 

PPS bought Revlon Spa concealer in Medium/Deep with the wand thingy, its actually really nice! I just got it today so I will update...the color matches really well, a tiny bit orange but perfect for those undereyes! I'm kinda miffed that THAT is the darkest color?! It's a bit appaling that MU companies are being so blatantly....racist! Obviously, we can't be like YOU HAVE TO make blah blah colors, but its really bad PR for them if they only make colors that suit a certain ethnicity when "minority" groups in N. America are no longer a minority in the population! It's not like everyone here is White and there's like two brown/black people. There's a huge and diverse population to MAKE MONEY OFF OF. SO how does that make sense to your profit margin? 

/rant lol sorry guys..let me know how you feel about that..


----------



## Ziya (Apr 1, 2010)

OH btw, where did you go for your vacay Jazmatazz?? peekshurs? lol


----------



## dumbo (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello everyone! I have been reading this thread for some time and would like to thank you all for all your tips.

I need some advice. My skin colour is nc35 and I have very dark eyes and dark hair. On the weekend I am planning to wear a saree which is olive green and is rajistahni style. I think I will go for a nudish lip in say mocha, but I have no idea what eye makeup to do with it. The saree is bandhej style with mirror work and the pallu and blouse have red in it too. TIA


----------



## Ziya (Apr 5, 2010)

I would maybe go for a dark smokey eye...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or perhaps a classic neutral with winged liner? your saree sounds beautiful! 
Personally, I try to avoid VERY matchy matchy makeup..but def try some greens if you;re into it


----------



## dopista (Apr 5, 2010)

hello ladies... I just read that Stereorose is going to be re-released this July and I have been reading about it since I joined Spectra. However, I have not found many WOC raving about it and was wondering if anyone here loves/hates it. 

MAC if you are reading this us WOC are still waiting (patiently I may add) for Metal Rock. Ta!


----------



## westindiesangel (Apr 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I would maybe go for a dark smokey eye...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 or perhaps a classic neutral with winged liner? your saree sounds beautiful! 
Personally, I try to avoid VERY matchy matchy makeup..but def try some greens if you;re into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, so do I. But it can look good, depending on the rest of your outfit! Sometimes it's overkill though, like if you're my sister and insist on having matching saree/purse/shoes/jewellery/makeup. :|


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't like matching makeup!


----------



## dumbo (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice, just got back from the wedding. I went to Illamasqua with the saree for some help and the MUA did a gold/brown eyeshadow with a gold pigment as an eyeliner on the lower lash. Then I used plently of eyeliner and did a nudish lip. Was very impressed with illamasqua's products as they lasted all day.


----------



## Ziya (Apr 8, 2010)

Day-um hunny! that sounds hot! I wish we had Illam. in Canada so I could play too! hehe I bet you looked amazing (makes mental note to use Goldmine e/s more) hope you had fun and congrats to the bride N groom!

Yah, my philosophy is co-ordination..the outfit and accessories should accent each other not make you look like a mono colored blob. It KILLS me looking at Desi wedding pics and seeing girls with the exact shade of baby pink or w.e. color on their lids, on their handbag and on their nails etc.

Ladies I am dyyyinggg for a MAC haul! I really can't wait for the F&F sale, I've got a list and everything...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gahh!
Going to Sephora for the 15% off sale tmw..will let you guys know what I get!


----------



## starryskies (Apr 11, 2010)

hi girls.. haven't been here in awhile.  was trying my best to stay away and not be tempted to spend more.  however now Sephora is having a friends n family sale 15% off.  last summer i remember a 20% off sale, but now its only 15%??!?  oh well... i will still be shopping, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  just wanted to checkin with you all and say hello !!


----------



## nunu (Apr 12, 2010)

Hiya Starryskies.

I placed an order for GMLOL and Art Supplies, can't wait to get my goodies


----------



## starryskies (Apr 12, 2010)

specktra is not good for my pocketbook, lol.  i read these forums and start making lists of everythign i want... i won't even ask you what you are buying cuz it will tempt me even more.. too many goodies *sigh*


----------



## Ziya (Apr 20, 2010)

I feel ya hun..I had a pretty insane haul last few days..lol I'll spare ya the boring details lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The one thing I will rave about is RAPIDLASH! 

I bought this coz I love the concept, though I have pretty  alright lashes, I was blown away at the compliments and random appreciation from strangres when I wore falsies recently. (MAC #7 they look natural yet amazing on me, my absolute fav HG lash) 
I find it annoying to put lashes on and then be paranoid about them flying off all night. 

Anyway, I found this at London Drugs for 69.99 (I believe it goes on sale for 40 sometimes! I just missed that sale apparantly LOL) 
I've used it four times now and I'm already impressed!

Lashes are the same, just minisculely curlier. I have a slightly sparser left eyebrow and I've noticed it looks thicker and new baby hairs have almost filled in the space completely! 

I'm gna slow down on the eyebrows now for the next few weeks, at the rate this product works, I'll be bushy by friday! lmao I love it so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know starryskies doesnt wana know, but I would love to hear about you guys recent hauls and product loves!!  
XOXO


----------



## kimmietrinh (Apr 20, 2010)

^If you want a cheaper alternative, you could get Ardell Lash/brow Accelerator and use EVO in your routine too. Ardell is only $6 and it works.


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_OH btw, where did you go for your vacay Jazmatazz?? peekshurs? lol_

 
I went to Washington DC for the first time. It was a lot of fun! My friend has all the pics too, I'll bug her to send them to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The past few weeks have been soo busy! I've only managed to purchase one makeup item that I can remember during Sephora 15% off. I bought Nars Albatross. I'm still trying to figure out if I like it. It seems so subtle versus my other highlighters.

For sunblock I am liking Neutrogena Ultra Sheer Dry Touch. It doesn't leave that greasy feeling that some SPF's. I use this one on my face. 

I'm excited about Stereo Rose MSF that is coming out in an upcoming collection! I'm all about pigmented MSFs that can be blushes too. I saw some swatches online and it looked really nice.

Hmm Rapidlash sounds interesting. I'm currently trying to grow out my brows some but it's so hard to do. I know lollipop26 on YT is always trying new lash growth products. Full lashes really add so much to a look.

Next I would like to get a super black pencil liner. I have a few kohls and they smudge super bad. I love my blacktrack and Loreal lineur intense but on days I am in a rush it's not easy to use. I've checked out MUFE Aqua Eyes and Urban Decay 24/7 just not sure yet.

Still madly in love with Sheer Glow! haha I thought all of the obsession on Youtube was just hype but now I'm a believer. I sound so ridiculous but people have even commented on my skin so that makes me happy. I also want to check out 'Hey' eyeshadow from the Prep for Colour collection.

I'm also really enjoying Typographic eyeshadow from MAC. It's a matte2 so it's super creamy and blendable. Great for smoking out shadows like satin taupe or patina. I started using it more than Carbon which I find hard to work with.

Exciting discovery, if you are having a hard time getting your UDPP out with the wand take out the plastic lip thing on the tube. Then you can get tons of product out! I wish they'd change the bottle on those things.

I love hearing about all of your hauls...gives me ideas of what to buy next! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry about the essay...I love me some makeup


----------



## angelynv (Apr 22, 2010)

Jazmattaz thanks for the sunblock recommendation! Thats s helpful because I never know what to get and am concerned about the greasefactor.

General enquiry, anyone of the NC42-43 group who has and recommends Nars Belle du Jour lip pencil? 

Also for a cheap matte bronzer, has anyone tried and liked Rimmel Medium Matt Bronzing powder?

Thanks!


----------



## yu.neek (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelynv* 

 
_Jazmattaz thanks for the sunblock recommendation! Thats s helpful because I never know what to get and am concerned about the greasefactor.

Also for a cheap matte bronzer, has anyone tried and liked Rimmel Medium Matt Bronzing powder?

Thanks!_

 
I have tried the Rimmel Medium matte bronzer - I think its really good for a matte bronzer, but the packaging sucks. the lid always come off if I throw it in my purse. Make sure it shows up on you though.. cause im NC37-40ish and I have to build it up sometime.

Random note to all the ladies: I was on Kijiji (the Mississauga/Brampton one) and I saw this ridicuolous ad for MAC: 

MAC Eyeshadow Case, 120 colours (shimmer, matte and mixed) - Mississauga Health & Special Needs Items - Kijiji Mississauga 

She is selling a 120 palette for $120 claiming it is real MAC! OMG!! I so badly wanted to reply to the add and be like wtf is wrong with you lady!? I hope nobody fell for that ridiculous ad! Yikes, the extent people go to for money.. shes totally *trying to* scam people!


----------



## angelynv (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks Yu neek - i just wanted something to kind of frame my face so want something very subtle.. so that sounds good although i hear what u say re packaging! 
Re the "mac pallette" people really do fall for that and end up buying essentially the coastal scents palletes for 3 times the price!  Oh dear.. (not me in case you were wondering haha!)


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelynv* 

 
_Jazmattaz thanks for the sunblock recommendation! Thats s helpful because I never know what to get and am concerned about the greasefactor.

General enquiry, anyone of the NC42-43 group who has and recommends Nars Belle du Jour lip pencil? 

Also for a cheap matte bronzer, has anyone tried and liked Rimmel Medium Matt Bronzing powder?

Thanks!_

 
No prob! Hmm I haven't tried the Rimmel Bronzers but I do look at them all the time. I've used their pressed powder before which I really liked but the color selection is not varied enough. 

Okay so my co-worker loves MAC (or so she thinks) and buys it off Ebay sometimes. My other co-worker and I noticed that some of her 'MAC' is actually fake! There's a quad with cream shadows, pigments in fake jars, etc. Neither of us have had the heart to say anything/burst her bubble because she really thinks it's real and takes a lot of joy in her makeup. So awkward though. And we always see it after she buys it so it would be easier to say something if we saw it online first.


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 25, 2010)

...


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree with Sojourner, let her know because counterfiet products can be made from skin damaging products that are not meant to be placed on the skin.


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2010)

Anyone got/ is getting anything from Pret A Papier collection?


----------



## nunu (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_I'm excited about Stereo Rose MSF that is coming out in an upcoming collection! I'm all about pigmented MSFs that can be blushes too. I saw some swatches online and it looked really nice.

Still madly in love with Sheer Glow! haha I thought all of the obsession on Youtube was just hype but now I'm a believer. I sound so ridiculous but people have even commented on my skin so that makes me happy. I also want to check out 'Hey' eyeshadow from the Prep for Colour collection.

I'm also really enjoying Typographic eyeshadow from MAC. It's a matte2 so it's super creamy and blendable. Great for smoking out shadows like satin taupe or patina. I started using it more than Carbon which I find hard to work with.

Exciting discovery, if you are having a hard time getting your UDPP out with the wand take out the plastic lip thing on the tube. Then you can get tons of product out! I wish they'd change the bottle on those things.

I love hearing about all of your hauls...gives me ideas of what to buy next! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry about the essay...I love me some makeup_

 
Hey Jazmatazz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am excited for Stereo Rose msf too!! It looks so nice in swatches and definately pigmented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been wondering id the hype for NARS sheer glow is worth it...I would've tried it but i hate that it doesn't come with a pump
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also, i hate getting matched lol. I am very new in the liquid foundation department lol. I've been using Studio Tech from MAC for over 4 years..and just recently purchased Studio Fix Fluid a few months back. I love the coverage and that it keeps my oily skin look matte and non greasy. 

With UD PP i just open the bottle up and put all the product in a container. Surprising how much product is still left when you thought that you've finished it!!! They really should change the ridiculous packaginf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Otherwise i'll get the Too Faced one. 

I have a lot of make up, i should really stop buying it bt i can't help myself lol.


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_^ Oh no please tell her!!! 

Or email her a link to the Counterfeit forum on here and maybe she'll work it out for herself...? It makes me so sad and angry that people get duped like that, damn those counterfeiters and their 'MAC'!_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I agree with Sojourner, let her know because  counterfiet products can be made from skin damaging products that are  not meant to be placed on the skin._

 
Alright, I will let her know...I didn't think about the potentially harmful ingredient aspect. Hopefully she takes it okay.


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2010)

^I hope so too! Good luck


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hey Jazmatazz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am excited for Stereo Rose msf too!! It looks so nice in swatches and definately pigmented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been wondering id the hype for NARS sheer glow is worth it...I would've tried it but i hate that it doesn't come with a pump
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also, i hate getting matched lol. I am very new in the liquid foundation department lol. I've been using Studio Tech from MAC for over 4 years..and just recently purchased Studio Fix Fluid a few months back. I love the coverage and that it keeps my oily skin look matte and non greasy. 

With UD PP i just open the bottle up and put all the product in a container. Surprising how much product is still left when you thought that you've finished it!!! They really should change the ridiculous packaginf
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Otherwise i'll get the Too Faced one. 

I have a lot of make up, i should really stop buying it bt i can't help myself lol._

 
Hi Nunu! Yay Stereo Rose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a feeling that will be one to purchase quickly since it will probably sell out fast. I think I'll just place an order online when it comes out sight unseen. My closest MAC store is a freestanding one and it gets super hectic the day of and a few days after a new collection comes out.  

The major con for me on the Sheer Glow is definitely that it lacks a pump! A product at that price point should have a pump, I waste product pretty often because too much comes out. I heard on YT that Nars will be selling a pump for this foundation in the next few months, hopefully that's true and not a rumor! I also don't have to really wear concealer with the Sheer Glow, but of course everyone's experience with foundation is different. I tried Colorstay before and it didn't work for me at all, but so many people love it!

I'm with you on hating getting matched too. Now I've started to bring my sister and I put the two shades I'm considering (usually can narrow it down to 2) on each jawline and go outside in natural light and check it out. And having another pair of eyes there helps too. So tired of wasting money on the wrong shade/undertone foundation! I also tan very easily so my skintone is always changing which makes it very hard with foundation. I've just recently gotten into mixing foundation a little, using a bronzer/powder to warm up the color etc.

Do you have anywhere where you can get a sample? I was able to get a sample at my local counter which helped tons.

I've used Studio tech for years too! I really like the finish it gives, that it's easy to buff with a 109 and the way it photographs. I had a hard time with it in the summer though because it's regularly over 100 degrees where I live and I'm outside alot so it would kind of melt some in the summer (haha TMI). I don't know how the Sheer Glow will work for me during this summer since I started using it a few months ago. I've used SFF too but getting a match for the summer got difficult. I like how there's a pump on there, one bottle lasts forever. I feel like when MAC gets to deeper colors sometimes they make them too orange. I have quite a few concealers/foundations that are too orange for me.

I've heard of people transferring the UDPP in a pot which is a great idea. I think I will do that once I can't get anymore out with the wand. I'm definitely going to look into Too faced or something for my next eye primer unless they change the packaging. 

Haha I have tons of makeup too but it's so much fun to get new colors and brands...so addictive!


----------



## makeupjunkie08 (Apr 26, 2010)

I really really want to try out the NARS Sheer glow foundation but I too hate being colour matched by the idiots at Sephora, everytime I 've gone in there they match me to the wrong colour. You ladies on here seem to have alot more knowledge so maybe you can help me out, I'm NC43 in Mac, what 2 colours do you think would be the best match for me in the Nars Sheer glow? TIA


----------



## nunu (Apr 26, 2010)

Jazmataz i really hope thats not a rumour! I would be so happy!!

makeupjunkie, i believe the shade for NC43 is Syracuse. I watched some videos on youtube and found a thread in this section of the forum. I'll find the thread and post it here!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f270/f...31/index7.html 

Post 154.


----------



## starryskies (Apr 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_I know starryskies doesnt wana know, but I would love to hear about you guys recent hauls and product loves!!  
XOXO_

 
hehe.. ziya you really are too cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hey if anyone would like to add me on fb, just shoot me a pm.  i like making new friends esp those that like pretty colors like makeup


----------



## antigone21 (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_So I'm a relative newbie here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I am just soaking up all this cool information on makeup! Some people on here are so knowledgeable, I am in awe.

Anyway, my question is for all you South Asian decent gals (or guys, whichever!) Do ya'll use bronzer? If so, what type? I'm NC40 and I've tried a few Clinque and MAC bronzers, and I end up looking like I've stayed out in the sun too long, and not in a good way either.

Also, what type of eyeshadow colors look best on our skin tones... I've got light brown/hazel eyes, so from what I've seen so far, I look good in browns, bronzes, golds, purples and pinks. Blues and greens are ok too.. Haven't really strayed from that, though I want to! 

And what do you think about eye liner? Do you prefer lining your lower waterline, or does going just below the lashline work for ya'll? I look like a messed up clown if I do that... my eyes just look weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyhoo, this post is just to see what all is popular amongst us, what looks good, what doesn't, etc. And to the people who aren't South Asian: if ya'll have any input, it's very welcome!!_

 
*EDIT: oops, I found out this thread was 58 pages long! I answered to the initial post thinking it was new haha...anyways it might still help. Noobie fail!*

Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am half-pakistani and half-caucasian, which places me somewhere between NC40 and NC42...none of them is an exact match but that is another struggle! Thanks for creating this topic so we can help each other with skin issues.

I started using bronzer last winter and I find it very useful. I have yet to find my holy grail, I started with Rimmel in Sunbronze (22) just to test it out without wasting money. It does make a small difference, especially when I want to use a foundation that is a bit too light. Other than that, I can coutour my cheeks in a very subtle way and warm up my temples and down my nose. I need to find a darker shade and will keep you up to date with that - I am open to suggestions as well!

 I say you should experiment and try to find the right shade for what you want to achieve. A good brush and a precise application makes a huge difference, I would suggest not applying all over since we don't need to darken up everything.

Just like you, I find that I look good in bronzes, browns, golds, plums and purples. I also like green but I don't want to go anywhere near pink, I like to keep that for my cheeks.

I don't think that eyeliner application has something to do with the colour of the skin, but rather with the kind of look you want to achieve. I personally don't like it for daytime and prefer to concentrate on mascara instead, but that is completely up to you. 

But if like other South Asians you have a problem with dark under eye circles, I suggest avoiding to add any kind of darkness under the eye. I have used black liner in my grungy teenager years and looking back at it I can say that I really didn't that extra black!

As for the cheeks, I like deep pinks, plums and corals. I learned not to use anything lighter such as baby pinks, I think they look better on white skin.

I just bought a blush today and I think it would look beautiful on all medium or dark skinned ladies, it is MAC sheertone shimmer in the colour Breezy. It is a beautiful deep rosy plum color with a subtle hint of red and a bit of shimmer...lovely!

I hope it helps a little


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupjunkie08* 

 
_I really really want to try out the NARS Sheer glow foundation but I too hate being colour matched by the idiots at Sephora, everytime I 've gone in there they match me to the wrong colour. You ladies on here seem to have alot more knowledge so maybe you can help me out, I'm NC43 in Mac, what 2 colours do you think would be the best match for me in the Nars Sheer glow? TIA_

 
I agree with Nunu try Syracuse and go up or down in shades from there. I'm NC43 too and wear Syracuse and for me Barcelona didn't seem right and Tahoe seemed a little orange on my skin. Definitely check it out in natural light, as it helps in making a decision.


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 29, 2010)

....


----------



## Glitterati (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi All, long time no post!  For reference I am a NC40 in Mac and was matched to Syracuse at first but then I had the chance to meet the Nars Rep. in a Sephora store and she took the time to try the foundations out on me and finally matched me to Barcelona.  It seems light in the jar but was a perfect match on the face.  

A suggestion would be to go to Sephora and get samples of two foundations and then try them out in different lighting at home and outside the lighting in the store is meant to make everything look good!


----------



## Ziya (Apr 30, 2010)

ITA! me is NC 37, 40, 43 ish and Barcelona matches great!


----------



## Ziya (Apr 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmietrinh* 

 
_^If you want a cheaper alternative, you could get Ardell Lash/brow Accelerator and use EVO in your routine too. Ardell is only $6 and it works._

 
oooh interesting! Have you tried these guys out? I read mixed reviews so I kinda chose the most promising one lool might try those guys for upkeep/maintenance of the lashes.. TY!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Anyone got/ is getting anything from Pret A Papier collection?_

 
LOL! Skip for Z....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (strokes wallet and murmurs like a weirdo..) 




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_
Has anyone tried Guerlain Parure Extreme? That has really good reviews on MUA but wow pricey (it's £38 in the UK and I found Sheer Glow expensive at £29 lol)_

 
Haven't tried Extreme..did try Aqua..I would say give it a shot! I feel so guilty but I dont mind tooooo much spending monies on face products for some reason..like e/s I have price limits, but face products like skincare, foundie, concealor etc. I'm chill
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Antigone: Thanks for the bronzer info, I def wna check out the Rimmel one! Oooh Breezy sounds awesome..I always avoided it coz I thought it might make the redness in my cheeks look worse..what do you think? does it pull super red?  TIA!

So ladies, I bought Taj Mahal since everybody loves it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm super dissapointed..I hate it.
I tried making it work every way possible..it just looked orange no matter how lightly I put it on..I look sunburnt!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very sad..
thinking of exchanging it for Deep Throat or Torrid...leaning towards DT coz Torrid looks dupable eh? What do you guys think?


----------



## nunu (Apr 30, 2010)

I keep changing what i want from Pret a Papier..
Now i am thinking maybe i should just skip it.


----------



## angelynv (Apr 30, 2010)

hey I got the Rimmel bronzer in medium matte as it was on offer at Superdrug (UK).. I actually really like it! Its quite sheer so you can build it but its great to lightly dust on the temples and jawline to give that dimensional look. And I can use it as a blush/contour too by using more of it.. but when using it heavier it does start to have more of a red tinge - hence the ability to use as a blush. Pretty good though especially as it is matte. Also randomly picked up maybelline dream matte mousse in sun bronze (im nc42-43).. very pleasantly surprised by this product! I am shocked considering the fairly bad reviews of it..


----------



## zerin (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Ladies! It's been a while since I've posted. Hope you'll are doing well.

Just when I wanted to do some FOTDs...something bad happens! 
I've been having allergies and had real bad swollen eyes...I practically looked like a mutant lol but yeh getting better now with the nasal spray. 

For the Pret a Papier collection...I think the star of the collection is the Coral Crepe paintpot. The other products aren't that unique or you might just have dupes. I wanted to get the chromagraphic liners but nothing really lasts on my waterline so I changed my mind on that. Instant Chic is like a peachy pink shade and I have tons of peachy blushes like...Melba and Cantaloupe. I really liked Fold and Tuck lipgloss and I am a sucker for coral colours so I had to get it....lol

Nunu - I would recommend the Coral Crepe paintpot for sure if you don't have anything similar. 

Ziya - Taj Mahal is a real intense orange. You gotta put it on with a very light hand. If you do want to exchange it....you should get Torrid or Orgasm (if you dont have already). I find Torrid to be one of the best Nars blushes after Orgasm. It's my MOST USED Nars blush! It's a really pigmented coral peachy-pink shade and works well for all skintones and Torrid is perfect for the summer. DT is more neutral though so it depends what you're going for. I also find DT doesn't stay on long while Torrid is more long lasting.  Again, I suggest Torrid! lol


----------



## nunu (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Zerin, what did you think of the lipsticks?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 30, 2010)

I am having second thoughts too about Pret A Papier. I think I overhauled in excitement. I bought  majority of it but Only really liked Memorabilia and Coral Crepe. The Chromagraphic pencil is okay but I'll keep it bc I like how it wears off just slightly but you can still see it there giving the eyes a wide eye look. Everything else is going back I am afraid.

Edit: I am keeping it all now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This collex may not have Beach in the name but it is very summery and perfect for the great weather! I may just end up skipping To The Beach altogether.


----------



## Ziya (May 1, 2010)

Angely: Do you think its comodegenic at all? me has freaky skin lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it breaks out if I look at too hard (snickers)

nunu: there's likely gna be better collex from MAC in the summer, right? so why bother? I honestly swatched alll 6156331 of my coral lippies the other day. I love em...I don't need em nor am I gna even risk trying any of the new ones on!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zerin:HEY Zerin!! darling we missed you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so sorry to hear about your  allergies though, that totally sucks...are u done exams too? I just  finished mine  Hope you feel better soon!
Ty for the blush advice, I wna try them both on. I went to Sephora today to return Taj Mahal. I stared at both DT and Torrid for like an hour. Then I couldnt find a SA. loool Im gna go to the Bay, they seem more sanitary! 

Monica: I totally want those pencils now! lol I just said I was gna skip LMAO I hate white pencil in my waterline...these sound great!

Question ladies: anyone ever try NARS loose powder...? I'm looking at Beach.. reviews are pretty good too! 

Products I'm lovin right now: 

FRESH SALMON!!(Sorry for shouting, but I am in loooove!) its amazing...and the reason why I am not touching any of the new Pret a papier lippies LOL no more coral.

Tarte Clean Slate: Im not really oily so I dont usually use a primer, I bought this on whim with the  TM and OMG...it keeps my skin flake free, soft and even all day! makeup lasts ages with this stuff!! and its super natural, ingredients are great. makes a great barrier so I can wear things my skin usually hates with less irritation/breakouts. highly reccomend!

Rapidlash: still amazing lol

Subasque: summer glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blonde's Gold P/g 

2N lipglass


----------



## angelynv (May 3, 2010)

Z - the bronzer or the dream matte mousse? I dont know actually, all I can say is that neither have broke me out (yet), and both are very sheer items with not fantastic staying power - so even if they contain dodgy ingredients, they probably dont have the time to react haha! I will let you know how I get on though. All I can say is for cheap products, and for general every day use (although I dont actually wear make up every day but you know what I mean..) they are pretty good. I actually like that the dream matte mousse doesnt have good staying power, it kind of melts into my skin after a couple hours and looks even more natural - just evens out my skintone like a tinted moisturiser.
Oh and regarding sunblock - I couldnt find the neutrogena one so I got Loreal Solar Expertise anti shine and anti brown spot sun cream and i LOVE it! This product is definately non-comedogenic. It has a goldy/peachy tone to it so no white streaks, very light texture, totally non-greasy and has a matte finish. It absorbs immediately and I have been wearing it every day and also no breakouts or dry patches. 
Zerin welcome back! Please please do a fotd with the coral crepe paintpot as soon as the allergies have calmed down x


----------



## angelynv (May 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelynv* 

 
_Z - Zerin welcome back! Please please do a fotd with the coral crepe paintpot as soon as the allergies have calmed down x_

 
Oh my gosh I just realised how demanding that sounded haha! Sorry Zerin! Hope you feel better soon and look forward to your upcoming blogs x


----------



## Rupa27 (May 3, 2010)

Hi Guys!!!
I am looking for some lippie recommendations. I normally wear very shear lippies like glazes n stuff and am trying to get out of my comfort zone and move into more opaque colours 

I am about an nc37 now but tan quite easily in the summer so i will probably get darker, despite using ss.  And i recently finished a course of accutane so my lips are still kinda dry no matter how much I moisturize so I don't think I can pull off matte finishes yet

I am looking for some nudes, pinks and corals recommendations.... anything you can suggest will be greatly apperciated... thanks soo much 

-Rupa


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2010)

^Have you read the recomendations on this thread? There are lots of recommendations especially on the second page Post number 31


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2010)

I got my Pret A Papier goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got Made to Order lipstick, Coral crepe pp, Fold and Tuck and PAP lipglasses !


----------



## zerin (May 9, 2010)

*nunu *- Nice Haul! The lipsticks seemed pretty but not that special enough to buy at full price. (I'm trying to be picky with make-up these days) I'll probably try to get it at the mac warehouse sales for cheap later on. I'm still very excited to check out the MUFE metal collection coming at Sephora....so def wanna save up for that one. 

*GlamYourUs* - I'm glad the products worked out for you. I'm thinking I might just get the firecracker eyeshadow from the beach collection. Nothing else is attracting me....so that's a good thing! lol More savings for the other summer collections. 

*Ziya *- I was done exams but now the new summer semester started...lol so that sux once again! So what did you end up getting? DT or Torrid? Why not try one of the MUFE HD blushes? Those have amazing lasting power. Try #5 or #6. I'm loving #6!
I havn't tried Nars loose powders at all. Trying to stay away from those expensive cravings lol...but I'm sure those are good. I also tried their foundation but couldn't get a good foundation colour match. I promised myself I wouldn't buy anymore foundation either until I finish the ones I have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will definitely check out Tarte Clean Slate primer. 
I absolutely love blonde's gold pigment. It's gorgeous! (I'm almost done my sample)
*
angelynv *- Thnx hun! That wasn't demanding at all lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....it's all good! I've been lazy with blogging again....thanks for reminding me though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Rupa27 *-  I'll suggest colours like Faux, Brave, Pink Plaid, Creme Cup, Cherish/Kinda Sexy/Honeylove, Blankety/Hug Me/Freckletone and Sea Sheer/Ravishing. Also, if needed try using a neutral lipliner to tone out some shades. You can always test out these colours at the store before buying them. 

I like matte lipsticks the most so I tend to wear pink plaid lipstick often.


----------



## vintageroses (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 
_I got my Pret A Papier goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got Made to Order lipstick, Coral crepe pp, Fold and Tuck and PAP lipglasses !_

 
I really want fold & tuck but i'm on gloss out 2010 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so no lip products for me!sighs.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_*Ziya *- I was done exams but now the new summer semester started...lol so that sux once again! So what did you end up getting? DT or Torrid? W*hy not try one of the MUFE HD blushes? Those have amazing lasting power. Try #5 or #6. I'm loving #6!*_

 
I agreee! I have #2 & #8, both are amazinggg! I want moreeeeeeeeeee! hahas. I really want #6!!! everyone's been raving about it


----------



## angelynv (May 9, 2010)

Talking about Nars - I sampled sheer glow in syracuse and loved it! Thought i would test out Barcelona as syracuse is a tad too dark but its too light.. So I got the syracuse and i just make sure i blend it into my neck and even it out with a lighter finishing powder and its perfect even for my weird skin. It looks very good in photos - none of that ghost-face effect under the flash. Its actually not that sheer - the coverage is great for my pigmented skin, and its buildable. I am officially in love!


----------



## nunu (May 9, 2010)

^Thank you, i am now interested in NARS Sheer glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## vintageroses (May 9, 2010)

Oh myyyy angelynv!! I've been wanting to try NARS sheer glow but it's so expensive in Aus! (100AUD!) Maybe i should order it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really wanna try a sample first though


----------



## nunu (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Oh myyyy angelynv!! I've been wanting to try NARS sheer glow but it's so expensive in Aus! *(100AUD!)* Maybe i should order it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really wanna try a sample first though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow!! That is expensive!!!!


----------



## vintageroses (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Wow!! That is expensive!!!!_

 
HAHA i know right! Prices here are INSANEEE. I should get myself colour matched & order online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to do it soon because i need it for my graduation in July! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shall pop by next week to see if they have any samples! hehes


----------



## angelynv (May 10, 2010)

Gosh $100 is a joke! Although its like £29 here.. but then I was close to getting Armani luminous silk and thats around the £30 mark. Armani is gorgeous too but without primer it shows up some dry patches, whereas Nars - I can literally just slap it on with my fingers (as long as i blend into neck) and im good to go. Get a sample and try it on under different lighting conditions - unfortunately the difference between syracuse and barcelona is quite big IMO - thats the only downside. Oh and there is NO PUMP! How annoying so I have had to decant it.


----------



## vintageroses (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelynv* 

 
_Gosh $100 is a joke! Although its like £29 here.. but then I was close to getting Armani luminous silk and thats around the £30 mark. Armani is gorgeous too but without primer it shows up some dry patches, whereas Nars - I can literally just slap it on with my fingers (as long as i blend into neck) and im good to go. Get a sample and try it on under different lighting conditions - unfortunately the difference between syracuse and barcelona is quite big IMO - thats the only downside. Oh and there is NO PUMP! How annoying so I have had to decant it._

 
HAHA i know right! No idea why everything is so expensive here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I shall just resort to online shoppping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHA yeah i do hope they have samples & i will get the 2 closet shade to my skin & see which suits me better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah i heard about the pump


----------



## angelynv (May 11, 2010)

Update: First day of wearing Nars S/G all day and coverage is still good! I had a bad breakout on my forehead a couple of weeks ago and the foundation has slightly caked around the scars/older pimples - but only after like 8 hours of wear. Pretty damn good in my opinion, Still v happy..

Also FYI for all you UK people (and apologies if this is old news) but Harvey Nicks stocks The Balm products!! Woohoo! - am thinking of trying Hot Mama blush due to Zerin's rave review.


----------



## nunu (May 12, 2010)

Any NC42-43 here use the studio tint mositure from MAC? I want one but i don't know which colour to order.


----------



## jazmatazz (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Any NC42-43 here use the studio tint mositure from MAC? I want one but i don't know which colour to order._

 
Hi Nunu,

I haven't used the Studio Tint Moisture form MAC but I looked at Temptalia's foundation matrix and other NC42s recommended Medium Dark or Dark and other NC43's recommended Dark.

You can google 'temptalia foundation matrix' and it comes up or else I'd be happy to PM the link to you. HTH! Let us know how you like it if you try it


----------



## nunu (May 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_Hi Nunu,

I haven't used the Studio Tint Moisture form MAC but I looked at Temptalia's foundation matrix and other NC42s recommended Medium Dark or Dark and other NC43's recommended Dark.

You can google 'temptalia foundation matrix' and it comes up or else I'd be happy to PM the link to you. HTH! Let us know how you like it if you try it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow, that's awesome! Thank you so much!
I have already purchased the Medium Dark and i really like it. I wanted a bit of coverage to even out my skin tone and this actually worked! I had to put 2 layers on and it looks like i have foundation on without the feel of being heavy on my skin. Recommend it


----------



## DeepaBerar (May 19, 2010)

Ok so I'm new to this site and realized I just posted a reply to a question that was asked like 2 years ago..LOL..so don't mind me!!

Anyways it's nice to see Indian girls in a makeup chat room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw, I LOVE the stuido moisture tint, so awesome when you're looking for something natural looking! Face & Body is great too.


----------



## angelynv (May 28, 2010)

Hey anyone got any good eyeshadow recs for grey smokey eye looks? I dont like too much shimmer and hate glittery eyeshadows. Want something sophisticated .. possibly matte finish..?? The problem i have found is that greys can look a little dirty/muddy on my eyes - could that be because of the undertones? not sure what undertones i have - whats a good way of finding this out? thanks! x


----------



## nunu (May 29, 2010)

^ I love Knight Divine by MAC! It's not matte but a Veluxe pearl and it has a blue undertone to it..whenever i wear it on my lids i get lots of compliments. Check it out.


----------



## nunu (May 29, 2010)

Any of you ladies got anything from To The Beach?


----------



## CandeeNova (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello 

I'm NC40 in MAC and Stromboli in NARS Sheer Glow.

My favorite bronzer that I recently found is Smashbox Bronze Lights in Suntan Matte.  It's a very natural color and despite being called "bronze lights" it's entirely matte. It never makes me look dirty, orange, or anything like that.  It has very golden undertones which I think is what makes it work so well for us olive toned girls.

As for eyeshadows, I prefer a very neutral eye.
For the lids, here are some of my favorites:
All That Glitters
Naked Lunch
Grain
Era
For the crease:
Cork
Corduroy
Wedge
Folie
Embark
Handwritten
Brown Down (this with cork makes a very pretty brown smokey eye)

Also, I have light brown hazelish eyes and purples and greys look very nice and really bring out the green and yellow undertones.
My favorite purples are:
Shale
Trax
Sketch
Fig 1
Nocturnelle

My favorite greys:
copperplate
electra (which is more of a silver)
print
carbon (the best matte black ever!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

As for liner, I always like to do a very, very thin line of black liquid or gel liner on my top lid.  I feel this makes my lashes look a tiny bit thicker and longer.  Sometimes, I will line my top and bottom waterlines with a pencil like smolder or graph black from mac.

good luck and have fun trying out new things!!!


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 3, 2010)

I'll have to get a sample of the MAC studio tint moisture soon and try it out. Glad to hear you like it!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Any of you ladies got anything from To The Beach?_

 
For now I am surprisingly passing on this collection. I bought Thrills the first time it was released. It was my first MAC lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't believe how fast marine life sold out so fast online! They must have had very few in stock online. That makes me apprehensive about upcoming Stereo Rose. When I want something from MAC, I have to have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currently I am loving my new MSFN in Medium Dark as a setting powder. Love the natural finish it gives.

Nunu, are you getting anything from To the Beach?


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Any of you ladies got anything from To The Beach?_

 
Yesss I got a CP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought hipness, beach bronze & marine life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 super excited can't wait for them to arrive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how about youu?


----------



## nunu (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_I'll have to get a sample of the MAC studio tint moisture soon and try it out. Glad to hear you like it!_

 
Yes try a sample of it. I would've gone for the Laura Mercier one because it has more positive reviews but i couldn't decide on the shade online so once i am done with the MAC one i'll try it.

I really am loving the tinted moisturizer, i don't get oily and i like to set it with my Minerlize powder.  I can mix it with Benefit's Moon Beam and also the lustre drop in Sun rush that was repromoted with To the beach (mine is from style warriors). 

Do you watch lilpumpkinpie on youtube? She's the one who convinced me to get the tinted moisturizer, i loved it on  her. Hehe

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_For now I am surprisingly passing on this collection. I bought Thrills the first time it was released. It was my first MAC lippie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't believe how fast marine life sold out so fast online! They must have had very few in stock online. That makes me apprehensive about upcoming Stereo Rose. When I want something from MAC, I have to have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currently I am loving my new MSFN in Medium Dark as a setting powder. Love the natural finish it gives.

Nunu, are you getting anything from To the Beach?_

 
Marine Life was sould out from the UK website so fast as well!! And it is sold out in the counter and the free standing store.
I need to buy Stereo rose as well! Althought i am bummed because i heared it will be lighter and more peachier this time round 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted a bit of that dark pink. 

MSFN is good, i am loving mine too!

From To The Beach i originally just got Get Away Bronze blush, that was all in my list. But then i went to the free standing store and got Scorcher nail polish (red/corally). I got a chance to swatch everything and see it in person (except for ML, it was already sold out). Nothing jumped at me to be honest especially in the lipstick department lol. However i did place an order last week for Life's a breeze lipliner, Float on by eyekohl, splashing lipglass and the body oil shimmer. I also got chatterbox lipstick because i've been wanting it for a while. 

So sorry for the essay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_Yesss I got a CP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bought hipness, beach bronze & marine life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 super excited can't wait for them to arrive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how about youu? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! I can't wait till you get your stuff! I have hipness already from the Fafi collection and i love it. 
Look above to see what i got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. I love following you on twitter. When you posted that you've just had dinner, i was having my lunch


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes I totally watch lilpumpkinpie on Youtube too! She's awesome!

I was at MAC yesterday and got Spiked brow pencil, forgot to ask for a sample of the Studio Moisture Tine. It was near closing so it was kind of rushed, next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I am hoping the re-promote of Stereo Rose is the original color Stereo Rose too. It's funny because if it's any different, doesn't that mean it's not Stereo Rose anymore? LOL.

Ooh fun haul!! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelynv* 

 
_Hey anyone got any good eyeshadow recs for grey smokey eye looks? I dont like too much shimmer and hate glittery eyeshadows. Want something sophisticated .. possibly matte finish..?? The problem i have found is that greys can look a little dirty/muddy on my eyes - could that be because of the undertones? not sure what undertones i have - whats a good way of finding this out? thanks! x_

 
Definitely try Scene and Print from MAC...

Illamasqua do really good matte eyeshadows and they have one called Feline - perfect grey.  Team it with Carbon or Nehru by MAC in the crease for a stunning smokey grey look.


----------



## angelynv (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Dirtyplum thanks so much for this. Will try Illamasqa too x


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Yay! I can't wait till you get your stuff! I have hipness already from the Fafi collection and i love it. 
Look above to see what i got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. I love following you on twitter. When you posted that you've just had dinner, i was having my lunch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have been lagging in this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'm back for abit before i go traveling again! yays  Hipness is gorgeous! loveee itt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 been using it so much! I think i might get the lustre drops too! It's 40aud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i really want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehe. i love following you tooooooooo, it's just so fun isn't it? somehow the time diff makes twitter cooler


----------



## starryskies (Jun 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_Definitely try Scene and Print from MAC...

Illamasqua do really good matte eyeshadows and they have one called Feline - perfect grey. Team it with Carbon or Nehru by MAC in the crease for a stunning smokey grey look._

 

DirtyPlum, so happy to see your posting on here after ages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. please post more of your tips and tricks


----------



## dopista (Jun 27, 2010)

^^^ I agree.. welcome back Dirty Plum~!! I usually just stalk this thread since I do not have much to contribute. 

I finally got my hands on a few Sleek palettes.. I love them but have only swatched them on my hand a few times and I've realised that I run to my MAC palette anyway instead *hangs head in shame*.. Did my second ever B2M last week for Chic lipstick.. Liked it in store but came home and it not at all flattering on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone else here own it? 

Also, I'm looking for a lilac/purple lippie kind of like Bipasha is wearing here:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/p...1/#post1970448
Any help is really appreciated!

PS- I can't wait to see swatches of the new Stereorose.. I'm hoping it is similar to the original release. Personally, I have given up hope that any cheek product will top my lovely Torrid.. that is true love right there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my hopes up for So Ceylon but I have used mine only once.. but its soo pretty in the pan


----------



## berryLOVE (Jun 27, 2010)

I use to get my eyebrows threaded allll the time. I'm lazy now so I just tweeze a home, but every other month or so I get mine threaded. I love the clean look of it.


----------



## angelynv (Jul 2, 2010)

There is a purple pink lipstick in the in the groove collection btw 
Can anyone recommend a flesh colour eyeshadow in frost it veluxe pearl. I'm nc42-43 thanks x


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 3, 2010)

Heyyy,

Aww thanks guys... I was a little over Specktra for a while, and kinda busy with work but slowly getting back into it...

Today at work (MAC) I wore the Blue Your Mind min eyeshadow and it looked beautifyl (in the groove collection).  There are some great shadows to buy from that collection but Im not crazy about the texture and I dont think they blend with other colours that great.  What have you guys bought?


----------



## nunu (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey DP! I am so glad you're back here!

From in the groove i got: Blue my mind and love to love mes, stereo rose msf and happy together mb. I found the other mbs soo simmilar to the ones that came out a few months ago.


----------



## Mahi (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Ladies,
I'm reposting this to get recs from my desi sisters =) (thanks angelynv) I'm a South Asian girl, getting married at the end of this year; I mostly use MAC products, including their foundation. Could you girls suggest products I MUST have from MAC as well other brands that I can use for and after my wedding e.g. foundation, blushes, eye shadows, lashes, other beauty products? I use MAC foundation in NC42 and have oily skin. To make things easier, here's a list (add anything else you think I should use):

Eyes
Lips
Cheeks
Face
Body
Others

THANKS for your recs!


----------



## mrsmalfoy (Jul 5, 2010)

Mahi, what are you wearing? Do you like lighter makeup or more dramatic looks?


----------



## dopista (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mahi* 

 
_Hi Ladies,
I'm reposting this to get recs from my desi sisters =) (thanks angelynv) I'm a South Asian girl, getting married at the end of this year; I mostly use MAC products, including their foundation. Could you girls suggest products I MUST have from MAC as well other brands that I can use for and after my wedding e.g. foundation, blushes, eye shadows, lashes, other beauty products? I use MAC foundation in NC42 and have oily skin. To make things easier, here's a list (add anything else you think I should use):

Eyes
Lips
Cheeks
Face
Body
Others

THANKS for your recs!_

 
Why don't you explore Zerin's blog if you haven't already! here is the link to her gold eye looks (assuming gold would be the obvious choice for a wedding) XINAROX: Look: Gold 

Also, nunu I just saw your swatches in the 'in the groove' thread. Your MSFs look lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just wondering if you liked/loved SR and whether you would use that more than By Candlelight.. Basically, should I get both?


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_ Also, nunu I just saw your swatches in the 'in the groove' thread. Your MSFs look lovely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was just wondering if you liked/loved SR and whether you would use that more than By Candlelight.. Basically, should I get both? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL..now i would be a devil if i said get both. But i will tell you the advantages of each msf.

SR- Yes it is the most coveted but can be used as a blush (which is a double for msfs).
BC- Can only be used as a highlighter on my skin on top of pinky blushes. It can't be used as a blush because it won't show up on my skintone

I haven't worn SR yet, but since i've been into MAC i have always been anticipating its release. But to answer your question, i would use SR more because i can use it as a blush. I hope this helps


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 7, 2010)

^^ heheh okays I guess I won't be getting by candlelight since i'll be getting stereo rose & petticoat! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait for it to come nunu!


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2010)

Petticoat is gorgeous, you'll love it


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 7, 2010)

^^ hehe yayyy now i'm super excited. I hope i get it before my graduation ceremony!


----------



## dopista (Jul 7, 2010)

Yay! Just preordered SR.. Thanks Nunu! I already have petticoat and I do love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was actually considering about getting a backup of SR but considering how many people are only buying it to resell on ebay I think I might just leave the backup and hopefully it will make its way to another beauty lover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, just curious..how similar is NARs Torrid to SR.. I have seen swatches comparing it to Deep throat but not Torrid


----------



## angelynv (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok so I started a new job, and decided to try to make an effort and wear a bit of make up every day. Problem I have found is my blush tends to migrate and end up blotchy and patchy by the end of the day. Either it ends up on the apples of my cheeks or back towards the hairline! I tend to wear Gingerly. My problem has been somewhat alleviated now that I use my MAC 187 to buff the colour in (omg what a great brush!) but ideally i would love to get MUFE HD blush or their aqua creams as from what i have heard they dont budge once on. Problem is I live in the UK, dont want to spend a fortune shipping in MUFE products. Can anyone recommend a similar product available in the UK??? Thanks!


----------



## angelynv (Jul 16, 2010)

LOL so i realised every time i post i completely change the topic - so in an effort to balance things out - re petticoat - the colour is lush, but its way too sparkly IMO. What i am loving from the in the groove colllection is the Happy Together mb - WOWWOWOW! and Call My Bluff - which noone seems to comment on much but i think it the most gorgeous perfect cool coffee colour which goes so well with a really dark smokey eye.. Any thoughts on Call My Bluff?


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2010)

Has anyone here tried the bobbi brown corrector and concealer? I am interested in this product. Thanks


----------



## cutemiauw (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Has anyone here tried the bobbi brown corrector and concealer? I am interested in this product. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have the concealer. It's really creamy but it also tends to settle in lines for me. Not the best choice for undereyes. But I like it for covering up dark spots caused by blemishes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . HTH!


----------



## nunu (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_Yay! Just preordered SR.. Thanks Nunu! I already have petticoat and I do love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was actually considering about getting a backup of SR but considering how many people are only buying it to resell on ebay I think I might just leave the backup and hopefully it will make its way to another beauty lover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, just curious..how similar is NARs Torrid to SR.. I have seen swatches comparing it to Deep throat but not Torrid_

 
Hi Dopista,

There's a swatch here comparing SR to Nars Torrid, post# 83 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...94/index4.html
They look simmilar but Torrid is a tad pinkier


----------



## dopista (Jul 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Hi Dopista,

There's a swatch here comparing SR to Nars Torrid, post# 83 
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...94/index4.html
They look simmilar but Torrid is a tad pinkier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks nunu! I've been stalking the swatches thread religiously


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Has anyone here tried the bobbi brown corrector and concealer? I am interested in this product. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do nunu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I think the corrector is really good, it really helps me to cover my dark eye circles! But the MA say some people don't find it necessary, maybe because i have bad eyecircles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it really helps me! I just feel it takes a tad longer to apply than my MAC moistureselect since more blending required!but the texutre is amazing


----------



## nunu (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! I am really interested because no MAC concealer can cover my under eye area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They do lessen the greyness under my eyes and brighten my eyes up but you can still see them! Which corrector did you get?


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Thanks! I am really interested because no MAC concealer can cover my under eye area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They do lessen the greyness under my eyes and brighten my eyes up but you can still see them! Which corrector did you get?_

 
Mine is in dark peach!Go try it out it really does help!I feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However because it is one additional step i do tend to get lazy & slack off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways my in the groove stuff have arrived!EXCITED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need to make a haul video


----------



## nunu (Jul 21, 2010)

Oooh how dow do you like your stuff?? Let me know when a video is up!


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ I have not had the chance to try any of them yet but they look good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 okays hun i'll tweet you or something!


----------



## nunu (Jul 21, 2010)

^I already watched your current favourites video, commented and subscirbed


----------



## vintageroses (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ aww you're the sweetest, I really hope we can meet one day!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you're the first person i got so close to online!


----------



## nunu (Jul 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_^^ aww you're the sweetest, I really hope we can meet one day!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think you're the first person i got so close to online! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww that's very sweet


----------



## starryskies (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Has anyone here tried the bobbi brown corrector and concealer? I am interested in this product. Thanks_

 

nunu, did u try the bobbi brown concealer/corrector?  how did u find them?

i came across this link that has tips on using concealors. its stuff that we might already know but always nice to read again: TROY JENSEN


----------



## angelynv (Aug 3, 2010)

I know this might be the wrong place to post, but I can see that the tutorial request threads are overloaded and as you guys are so informative and helpful.. Well I was watching Kourtney and Khloe take Miami (haha love the Kardashians!) and in episode 3 of season 2 where Khloe is sat in the kitchen and starts an argument with Scott calling him a psychopath - she has the MOST amazing make up on. Its like a soft very smokey taupey matte brown swirled around her lash line top and bottom and an orange lip.. So so stunning never seen anything like it - I cant find a still from the episode unfortunately - does ANYONE know what i am talkng about or has seen it ??? Desperate to find out how her make up was applied. I know this is a really really long shot.. thanks!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starryskies* 

 
_nunu, did u try the bobbi brown concealer/corrector? how did u find them?

i came across this link that has tips on using concealors. its stuff that we might already know but always nice to read again: TROY JENSEN_

 
I haven't tried it yet. Must go to a counter soon. Thanks for the link.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelynv* 

 
_I know this might be the wrong place to post, but I can see that the tutorial request threads are overloaded and as you guys are so informative and helpful.. Well I was watching Kourtney and Khloe take Miami (haha love the Kardashians!) and in episode 3 of season 2 where Khloe is sat in the kitchen and starts an argument with Scott calling him a psychopath - she has the MOST amazing make up on. Its like a soft very smokey taupey matte brown swirled around her lash line top and bottom and an orange lip.. So so stunning never seen anything like it - I cant find a still from the episode unfortunately - does ANYONE know what i am talkng about or has seen it ??? Desperate to find out how her make up was applied. I know this is a really really long shot.. thanks!!_

 
I love their make up all the time! I need to watch the episode you're talking about.


----------



## angelynv (Aug 3, 2010)

I love their make up all the time! I need to watch the episode you're talking about.
yes you must watch it and let me know what you think .. in the meantime I will try to get a still from the episode..


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 3, 2010)

^^ yess try to get a picture or something! I always love their makeup too! I'll try to do a tutorial on my channel if you can get a picture for me hun!


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Has anyone here tried the bobbi brown corrector and concealer? I am interested in this product. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I am NC40 (but C35 in mac pro full coverage foundation which i apply with a wet sponge for a sheerer effect). I use the bobbi brown corrector in peach under my eyes and blend it in with my 188 like gossmakeupartist does in one of his youtube videos. And then I repeat the same thing with my foundation to top the corrector and blend again. Set it with mac's mineralize skinfinish natural powder in medium dark. Hope that helps!

The bb corrector in peach does make a huge difference for the moderate darkness under my eyes. I look "bright" and fresh with it. Without it, its like meh!


----------



## zerin (Sep 16, 2010)

This thread isn't moving at all....It's been ages!...where are you guys? lol

Well...it's been awhile since I've been on Specktra too. Have you guys heard about the  MAC - Prolongwear Collection? I'm excited for the lipsticks, foundation/concealer. I'll definitely pick 2-3 lipsticks.

I'm digging....
-_ Love Forever (Fuschia Pink - It's a darker version of Pink Nouveau)
-__Till Tomorrow (Dark Pinky-Nude)
-Unlimited (Dirty Rose)
-__Extended Play (Brick Red)_

I can't wait to try these colours in person @the store. I'll also try to get the samples of the foundations before purchasing but if I love it a lot in store I'll just get it. =) 

It's too bad they didn't bring out more lipstick shades like corals/lavender pinks/fall colours. 
_
MAC Pro Longwear Lipcreme Review, Photos, Swatches (Part 1)
MAC Pro Longwear Lipcreme Review, Photos, Swatches (Part 2)
_


----------



## zerin (Sep 16, 2010)

OH yeh....this collection is permanent....so there is no hurry!


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Sep 16, 2010)

I am checking the collection out tomorrow. So excited to see if they do indeed live up to their name ... "longwear"!


----------



## zerin (Sep 18, 2010)

I saw the new mac lipsticks they seemed nice but not as unique as I thought they would be and from Temptalia's review....I do have an idea of the lasting power though. I got one lipstick which is Love Forever (fuchsia pink). I also got the pro longwear foundation in NW 35 (the MA suggested I try it out). They had NC 42 (seemed too light in some areas) and NC 45 was the next shade down but that one seemed too dark for me. NW 35 has some warm tones in it without it having strong yellow tones like the NC line. I still have to review this foundation. I'll update you ladies on this foundation later on.   

I'm actually DIGGING the MUFE lipstick line. These babies are intensely pigmented. You won't be dissapointed. So ladies...DO check out these lipsticks. Totally worth it. There are 3 finishes....satin, pearly & matte. My store only had 2 matte shades so hopefully the rest will come soon.  

Sephora: MAKE UP FOR EVER Rouge Artist Intense: Lipstick


----------



## jazmatazz (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

I went to MAC today and was bummed to learn that we can no longer b2m for cremesheen glasses, my favorite lip product formula. 

I picked up Vegas Volt l/s and Lychee Luxe lipglass, and a sample of the new foundation. I ran into the same issue as you Zerin with the color range selection. She suggested I get NC42 and I haven't tried it yet but it looks too light for me right now. If I like the formula/wear I will try NW35 next.


----------



## Ziya (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh my gosh ladies...long time no see...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry (sheepish look) I've been wanting to try Pro long wear ( you guys know I'm a foundie ho') I heard they run light too...I guess gotta try in store.. anybody who's tried broken out? 
ME+MAC foundation and concealer= bad
I think I'll get a sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fall makeup, anybody excited? 

I'm stoked to do dramatic lips!


----------



## nunu (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been away for a month and i have no idea what's going on in the beauty world! LOL. I need to start catching up! 

What's everyone loving at the moment?


----------



## dopista (Sep 23, 2010)

hi ladies... I'm glad this thread is coming alive again! I missed you guys!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Things that are getting alot of love from me recently include my BOS II, Sleek palettes (Storm, Sunset & Jewels), NARS Deep throat blush, So Ceylon MSF (pure love) and Optimistic orange blush topped with Dark side of Marine Life! OO is brilliant on its own but also makes the most fabulous base for coral toned blushes. I just realised that most of my current favs are LE.. I'm not sure whether it is LE appeal or if it is just that LE stuff is better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stuff I can't wait to get my hands on - UD Naked palette and Bite of an apple blush.


Also, I can't wait to try out the new prolongwear foundation MAC has.. It must be quite impressive if it looks pretty much the same after 12 hours of wear (according to Christine @ Temptalia's review). I also want to try out MAC Face and Body foundation. I already use MSFN, Studio fix powder and fluid (not at the same time.. Lol!) so I might take the NARS and/or MUFE ones out for a spin before I hand over my cash to MAC.


----------



## vintageroses (Sep 24, 2010)

^^ UD Naked is amazing! You must get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




& i wanna try prolongwear too!


----------



## angelynv (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey vintageroses totally agree re Ud naked pallette! Im trying to get the other thread going which basically asks if people can post all the different looks they can create with the pallette. Pleeeeeese can you add something to it as I know you have great skills x And anyone else on this thread too x


----------



## aradhana (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I saw the new mac lipsticks they seemed nice but not as unique as I thought they would be and from Temptalia's review....I do have an idea of the lasting power though. I got one lipstick which is Love Forever (fuchsia pink). I also got the pro longwear foundation in NW 35 (the MA suggested I try it out). They had NC 42 (seemed too light in some areas) and NC 45 was the next shade down but that one seemed too dark for me. NW 35 has some warm tones in it without it having strong yellow tones like the NC line. I still have to review this foundation. I'll update you ladies on this foundation later on.   

I'm actually DIGGING the MUFE lipstick line. These babies are intensely pigmented. You won't be dissapointed. So ladies...DO check out these lipsticks. Totally worth it. There are 3 finishes....satin, pearly & matte. My store only had 2 matte shades so hopefully the rest will come soon.  

Sephora: MAKE UP FOR EVER Rouge Artist Intense: Lipstick_

 
which mufe lipsticks have you tried? i am so intrigued to check out their shades in store...


----------



## aradhana (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Oh my gosh ladies...long time no see...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry (sheepish look) I've been wanting to try Pro long wear ( you guys know I'm a foundie ho') I heard they run light too...I guess gotta try in store.. anybody who's tried broken out? 
ME+MAC foundation and concealer= bad
I think I'll get a sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fall makeup, anybody excited? 

I'm stoked to do dramatic lips! _

 
i looooove fall makeup and the dramatic lip trend....i've been wearing 'faithfully yours' the last few days, and i will break out 'dark deed' tomorrow i think!


----------



## Ziya (Sep 27, 2010)

Ooohh I'm liking MUFE's lippies! Just looking at sephora page I see some hot looking shades (ahem, 38) loool Im planning a huge sephora and MAC pro haul....
there's a really cool BI gift bag with a mini nars casino and Chihuahua l/g with $50 purchase! I'm on the waiting list for a NAKED palette but TBH I wasnt/am not lemming it at ALL!! Somebody get me excited please! Im a matte neutral lover so this is right up my alley, but I feel I already have all the colors I need..
hmm...

Here's what I want from MAC pro: Contour powder is shadowy, 222 brush, Chromographic pencil in NC15, 4 pan e/s palette. 
Sample of long wear concealer+foundation, and vanilla piggie. (is this too light for me?) 

Sephora: MUFE F&B #34 and/or #6 -anyone know if #6 is a good match for NC 40?  Naked palette, try the new MUFE lippies and HD blushes and try Hourglass veil foundation 

whew! Good thing my berday is coming up (I can treat myself without feeling as guilty lmao) 

GUYS! Its sooo good to be back on here... (HUGE HUGS ALL AROUND!) missed this place like crazy


----------



## zerin (Oct 2, 2010)

^Aww....hugs to all of you too! 

jazmatazz - Mac has gotten so strict lately! I don't like all these rules and price increases anymore. It's making me shift over to MUFE products now. I'd rather pay more for the intensity/longer staying power of products. Honestly,  MUFE products are DA BOMB! I'm glad they have revamped all their products. Good choices with the b2ms...you got pretty shades. =)
I'm liking the new Mac foundation formula actually and I do find it long lasting for sure. 

Ziya - The foundation is formula is great and long lasting. No breakouts so far. You should get a sample next time.  I'm still experimenting with the colour match NW 35 for now...so far it's alright. 

As for fall makeup...I'm loving Mac DIVA and REBEL lipsticks. Diva is a gorgeous burgundy matte mac lipstick. Try it out! I also love Mac Beet lipliner...it's so pretty! Also, Happy Early Birthday! =D

nunu - I've been pretty away from the beauty world myself. I'm not liking the new Mac Disney VV collection too much. It's probably because I find it very dupable. I'm loving MUFE products though....almost everything MUFE comes out new with...I just fall in LOVE.

vintageroses - I'm thinking about getting that Naked Palette as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although, like Ziya...I think I have similar shades from the palette already. 

aradhana - I got these MUFE lipsticks: #21 pearly bright red, #9 pearly fuchsia pink and #39 coral orange... I love the formula/lasting power of these lipsticks. I want more so I hope the IMATS in Toronto, Canada carry them this year. I have the review/swatches on my blog.


----------



## aradhana (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_^Aww....hugs to all of you too! 

aradhana - I got these MUFE lipsticks: #21 pearly bright red, #9 pearly fuchsia pink and #39 coral orange... I love the formula/lasting power of these lipsticks. I want more so I hope the IMATS in Toronto, Canada carry them this year. I have the review/swatches on my blog. _

 
zerin - I had a look at the pics of your mufe lipstick swatches on your blog...the colours and finish look very intense and rich! I was thinking about trying out the purply shades, but I guess we'll see once I get into the Sephora...
Unfortunately I won't be able to make it to TO for the IMATS. Do companies generally carry additional shades of products at these shows, or offer a discount?


----------



## zerin (Oct 2, 2010)

Well...they have 40% off MUFE products but I don't know about their product selections. 

They will carry...
Crown Brushes
Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics
Make Up For Ever
Nars
Mac
Eve Pearl
Ben Nye
and many more brands.....I think this is the *exhibitor list*
You will love the MUFE lipsticks even more in person....these babies are so INTENSE!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_
vintageroses - I'm thinking about getting that Naked Palette as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although, like Ziya...I think I have similar shades from the palette already._

 
Ooooh I got the palette & i LOVE it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahhh i'm a neutrals girl! hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



p.s i LOVE your bloogggy!!


----------



## LoveMemoriesXoX (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_I'm actually DIGGING the MUFE lipstick line. These babies are intensely pigmented. You won't be dissapointed. So ladies...DO check out these lipsticks. Totally worth it. There are 3 finishes....satin, pearly & matte. My store only had 2 matte shades so hopefully the rest will come soon.  

Sephora: MAKE UP FOR EVER Rouge Artist Intense: Lipstick_

 
Your blog swatches are gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just bought Violetta from the VV collection...I'm waiting for it to arrive! But do you know how it compares to MUFE #9?  The color looks amazing on you!  I am very tempted to run over to Sephora and check these colors out...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't own a single MUFE lipstick!


----------



## Ziya (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm hearing some good things about: Bite of an Apple, Violetta and Bad Fairy
totally was not into VV till I saw a bunch of swatch spam on MUA lmao 
Love Memories: Please do tell us how you liike Violetta and if you can lip swatch it that would super cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I bet it would look super hot on you!

OMG LADIES! Momentous occasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two days ago I FINALLY caved and used (daintily on the side of the pan!) my Marine Life H/l! 
I cant believe I waited so long, it is freakin amazingly gorgeous...I am such an idiot for keeping it in its little baggy for so long...LOL 

Zerin: Dude, I never realized how much I love MUFE till I took a good long look at my MU collection! I finally noticed how many of my *love* products are MUFE! lol 
honestly, I'm starting to get over MAC a bit...I can't keep up with this many collections first of all and lately every single one of them has been dissapointing...not excited about anything at all!

I totally thought FF was gona be the one collection I buy *EVERYTHING* of...I didnt like a single thing after seeing promo pics... 

even xmas stuff looks blah..and thats usually my fav collections! whats happening to me guys? Am I...no longer...addicted? 

LMAO


----------



## Ziya (Oct 4, 2010)

PS debating whether I should keep or return my first YSL Rouge Veloupte its in #8 Fetish Pink...Not too crazy about it on me... I bought it for $24 at Winners! So I'm like its a good deal right? I should keep it and try to make it work right? 
LOL any suggestions on lip liner/mu look ANYTHING to make it look prett-eh?


----------



## zerin (Oct 5, 2010)

vintageroses - Aww...thanx. 

LoveMemoriesXox - Thnx...glad the swatches helped. There's a big difference in Mac Violetta and MUFE #9. Mufe #9 is pink while the other is actually violet/purple. MUFE #9 has an intense pearl formula. I love it! You should definitely go to Sephora to swatch them. I've seen some purple/lavender shades in MUFE's lipstick line. 

Ziya - I'm skipping the VV collection entirely for sure. I've fallen in love with MUFE lol...I might be getting Marine Life BNIB in a swap....do you have anything similar in your stash? 

That YSL lipstick price is a great deal.  You saved. I think I bought mines for $38ish....cant remember.  I think you should just keep one. Don't bother purchasing anymore. I love the smell and texture of these but I dont like the staying power. I own 2 and I don't think I'll  buy anymore. 

Do you find that it's too light? You can always use lipliners to tone it down. I suggest neutral shades or pinks. Annabelle has some nice coloured lipliners. I recently wore Mac Soar lipliner with YSL Fetish Pink lipstick.


----------



## nunu (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_hi ladies... I'm glad this thread is coming alive again! I missed you guys!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ._

 
Aw i missed everyone too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_Things that are getting alot of love from me recently include my BOS II, Sleek palettes (Storm, Sunset & Jewels), NARS Deep throat blush, So Ceylon MSF (pure love) and Optimistic orange blush topped with Dark side of Marine Life! OO is brilliant on its own but also makes the most fabulous base for coral toned blushes. I just realised that most of my current favs are LE.. I'm not sure whether it is LE appeal or if it is just that LE stuff is better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I love So Ceylon! I haven't opened my marine life yet lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_Stuff I can't wait to get my hands on - UD Naked palette and Bite of an apple blush.._

 
I have the Naked palette and i love it. Can't wait to get bite of an apple though!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dopista* 

 
_Also, I can't wait to try out the new prolongwear foundation MAC has.. It must be quite impressive if it looks pretty much the same after 12 hours of wear (according to Christine @ Temptalia's review). I also want to try out MAC Face and Body foundation. I already use MSFN, Studio fix powder and fluid (not at the same time.. Lol!) so I might take the NARS and/or MUFE ones out for a spin before I hand over my cash to MAC._

 
I want the new prolongwear too but unfortunately there is no nc43 shade. I'm nc42 in Studio fix fluid and SF powder but nc43 in studio tech 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Ooohh I'm liking MUFE's lippies! Just looking at sephora page I see some hot looking shades (ahem, 38) loool Im planning a huge sephora and MAC pro haul....
there's a really cool BI gift bag with a mini nars casino and Chihuahua l/g with $50 purchase! I'm on the waiting list for a NAKED palette but TBH I wasnt/am not lemming it at ALL!! Somebody get me excited please! Im a matte neutral lover so this is right up my alley, but I feel I already have all the colors I need..
hmm..._

 
I should really check out these MUFE lippies! I'm hearing a lot of good things about them.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Here's what I want from MAC pro: Contour powder is shadowy, 222 brush, Chromographic pencil in NC15, 4 pan e/s palette. 
Sample of long wear concealer+foundation, and vanilla piggie. (is this too light for me?) 

Sephora: MUFE F&B #34 and/or #6 -anyone know if #6 is a good match for NC 40? Naked palette, try the new MUFE lippies and HD blushes and try Hourglass veil foundation 

whew! Good thing my berday is coming up (I can treat myself without feeling as guilty lmao)_

 
Vanilla is not too light on you..i feel that Vanilla works on all skin tones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_GUYS! Its sooo good to be back on here... (HUGE HUGS ALL AROUND!) missed this place like crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Missed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_^Aww....hugs to all of you too!

nunu - I've been pretty away from the beauty world myself. I'm not liking the new Mac Disney VV collection too much. It's probably because I find it very dupable. I'm loving MUFE products though....almost everything MUFE comes out new with...I just fall in LOVE._

 
Aaaah i need to get into MUFE! hehe
I have a few items from VV that are on my wishlist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_vintageroses - I'm thinking about getting that Naked Palette as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although, like Ziya...I think I have similar shades from the palette already._

 
I absolutely love the naked palette. I totally reccomend it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_OMG LADIES! Momentous occasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Two days ago I FINALLY caved and used (daintily on the side of the pan!) my Marine Life H/l! 
I cant believe I waited so long, it is freakin amazingly gorgeous...I am such an idiot for keeping it in its little baggy for so long...LOL_

 
LOL i still have mine in its box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too scared of using it.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ziya* 

 
_Zerin: Dude, I never realized how much I love MUFE till I took a good long look at my MU collection! I finally noticed how many of my *love* products are MUFE! lol 
honestly, I'm starting to get over MAC a bit...I can't keep up with this many collections first of all and lately every single one of them has been dissapointing...not excited about anything at all!

even xmas stuff looks blah..and thats usually my fav collections! whats happening to me guys? Am I...no longer...addicted? 

LMAO_

 
I want to see your make up collection! Especially these MUFE items you're talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't been into MAC for a few months now hehe so you're not alone...but i'm looking forward to A tartan tale


----------



## angelynv (Oct 7, 2010)

I got my "bite of an apple" blush today !!(VV release in the UK today) and OMG!!! LOVE!! I dont have anything similar, its a beautiful corally pink and sooo bright which means it shows up beautifully on my Nc42-43 skin and its matte which is perfect for me as i hate too much shimmer on my face. Anyone else have this blush???


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 8, 2010)

@ Zerin: Yeah I was super angry at MAC but it only lasted like 3 days. I think I'm going to cave soon and just buy a Cremesheen glass. I feel overly inundated by MAC right now with new collections every week, price hikes so often and then the b2m changes weren't helping anything. I'm loving Lychee Luxe though, it's got enough pigmentation to be worn on it's own and I have been reaching for it daily.

MUFE is so amazing! I love Mat Velvet foundie and the hd cream blush. Mat Velvet is the best foundation I have found thus far for oily skin. 

Soo I have worn my prolongwear sample only for a day but wow, it felt so comfortable on and I loved the way it wore. I have it in NC42 and had to deepen it with a loose blot powder I have that's too dark. I really like the feel and wear of it so maybe I'll try to get a sample of NW35 next. I love Sheer Glow but there's no good 'end of summer' match in that formula for me.

So Sephora F & F is coming up soonish (late Oct/early Nov) and I've got a list of potentials going, Bobbi Brown corrector (they carry BB now!), Stila Kajal in Onyx, Shu Umera Eyelash curler, new brow pencil, MUFE smokey lash, a benefit creaseless cream and maybe the naked palette.

@ Nunu, VintageRoses, angelnv :All this love for the Naked palette is making me want it more! It's been sold out for ages here. Urban decay really underestimated demand for this item.

@ angelnv: Bite of an apple was the one item I was considering purchasing from VV and when I finally got around to checking it out in store it was sold out. I love how it's matte, gives me more of a chance to put an MSF or something shimmery over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lucky duck for being one of the few to get it!

@ Ziya: Marine life is gorgeous! The beautiful overspray MAC uses gets me in a shimmer trance everytime hehe.


----------



## angelynv (Oct 8, 2010)

Jazmatazz there is no issue whatsoever getting Bite of an Apple from Mac or Naked Palette from Urban Decay here in the UK.. in fact I actually bought 2 Bite of an Apple blushes..may sell one of them as there doesnt appear to be any issues with items from collections selling out in the UK. I am definately getting a back up of Naked Palette for myself though as it contains some great neutral shades for like a tenth of the price of mac eyeshadows.. it just makes financial sense to have it for someone like me who is building up their make up collection. And it is so so handy for travel, i can take it out and i have a primer, 2 eyeliners and 12 shadows in a slim attractive package.. I usually take along my no. 15 Stila eyeshadow brush which is double ended and i am sorted for my eyes! Going to Peru and Miami soon and need to travel light so this is perrrrrfect for me. As for Bite of an Apple blsuh its just beautiful I am so pleased with it, so far I have used it with the 168 and the 187 and both are fine although the 150 brush i believe is the best as its so fluffy and big it gives the right amount of application for day looks. With contouring powder (I use the Sleek contour palette in the lightest shade) it adds the perfect amount of definition.. I have ordered lychee luxe l/g from my sister in law in Toronto and cant wait for it to arrive, especially after your review! x


----------



## zerin (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm still adjusting to this new Specktra look. I miss the old layout! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	How have you guys been? I think the Sephora 20% off sale is on but I think it's only for US. I'm excited to go to the IMATS this year. Finally!


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 23, 2010)

angelynv said:


> I got my "bite of an apple" blush today !!(VV release in the UK today) and OMG!!! LOVE!! I dont have anything similar, its a beautiful corally pink and sooo bright which means it shows up beautifully on my Nc42-43 skin and its matte which is perfect for me as i hate too much shimmer on my face. Anyone else have this blush???



 	Hehe! yesss I love it too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ahh I'm in the matte blushes phrase so it's perfect for me now!


----------



## angelynv (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes although.. i dont know if its because of my chubbbbbyyyyyy cheeks but i still have some issue with my blush migrating a little - specifically i get almost this dividing line on my cheek! so weiirddddd!!!!! i do use a really moisturising foundation, although i do think my skin is oily, but if i use a more matte finish foundation it shows up dry patches on my skin grrrr.. Anyway I am off to purchase an Illamasqua cream blush with some of my birthday vouchers and i have heard that illamasqua cream blushes are fantastic for staying power. Been checking out Rude or possibly Dixie - has anyone tried these??? xxx


----------



## starryskies (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey guys,   can you recommend a quad that you have gotten the *MOST *use out of.  Either one thats already pre-made, or one that you made yourself.  Something that you love that is always in your purse possibly.  Suggestions?

  	Also what are all of you buying from Sephora's F&F sale?


----------



## angelynv (Oct 27, 2010)

i made myself - carbon, saddle, ricepaper and print (just added!) - ok so its only just ben completed but i can already see it as being the most used quad i own. I also have a frosty colours quad with amber lights, steamy, sumptuous olive and trax.

  	from what people have said on this forum, the smokey eyes quad by MAC sounds awesome too (i think there is a separate thread already going with best smokey pallettes).

  	also this isnt a quad and its not by mac but the Naked pallette is by far the most used pallette I own - literally use it every day (well, every day that i choose to wear make up that is!)


----------



## aradhana (Oct 27, 2010)

mac quad (made myself): ricepaper, soba, saddle, embark

  	soba and saddle are my most used shades overall as well....


----------



## angelynv (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey guys, this is going off topic (again! oops) but I have just started a new blog on all things fashion, style and of course makeup! I would be so so grateful if you would check it out http://frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com/ 
  	I have tonnes of upcoming post ideas so please check in from time to time if you like what you see! Thanks for your support guys xxx


----------



## DeepaBerar (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey I'm relatively new on her, actually been registered for 6 months, but I'm just getting to being on this thing more regularly.
  	I want to join the MAC palette discussion!

  	My top most used palette: Ricepaper, Soba, Brun & Carbon. Every single day.

  	Deepa


----------



## dopista (Oct 31, 2010)

My fav most used quad - My own smokey eye quad with satin taupe, carbon, club and knight devine... also I use the spiced chocolate from Cult of cherry quite often..

  	BTW... have you guys seen the product info for MAC + Mickey Contractor collection? The fluidlines look gorgeous but the inbetween foundation and concealer shades sound interesting:

  	From temptalia:

 [h=3]Studio Fix Fluid Foundation ($26.00 U.S. / $30.00 CDN)[/h] 

 *NC41, NC43.5, NC44.5* (Limited Edition) 
 [h=3]Moisturecover Concealer ($16.50 U.S. / $19.50 CDN)[/h] 

 *NC23, NC43, NC44, NC45.5* (Limited Edition) 
 [h=3]Moisturecover Double-End Concealer ($21.00 U.S . / $24.50 CDN)[/h] 

 *Coral Corrector/Yellow Corrector* (Limited Edition)


----------



## DeepaBerar (Nov 1, 2010)

I saw the collection at training last week, it's amazing!! 

  	My faves:
  	Lipstick- Mehr (described as mid-tone blue pink, matte)
  	Eyeshadow- Oomph (forest green with soft gold pearlized pigments, veluxe pearl)
  	& the Athma eyeshadow quad..it already has Folie & Carbon in it, but the other 2 colors were gorgeous too

  	The in between foundation shades is the best out of it all, NC41 should be permanent!!

  	Deepa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	www.deepaberar.com


----------



## zerin (Nov 9, 2010)

I would love to try out the NC 43.5 foundation!

  	Btw I am in love with the ProLongWear Foundation formula. I love the finish especially...it's like I don't need a setting powder at all. I think it's now my HG foundation. Unfortunately, I ended up buying two shades so that I can use and mix them both for my foundation application. I bought NC 42 and NW 35 just to balance it out for my skintone. This foundation is also SUPER LONG LASTING!


----------



## shabdebaz (Nov 9, 2010)

OMG, NC41 will be my dream come true!!!


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 9, 2010)

shabdebaz said:


> OMG, NC41 will be my dream come true!!!


  	Haha! You're gonna have to stock up!


----------



## Ziya (Nov 17, 2010)

That's the collection I'm anticipating the most right now!! <3 Mickey Contractor, he's amazing! 
  	I got my Naked palette last week with the sephora BI 20% off coupon  Havent tried it yet lol but swatches are heavenly!!
  	Thanks for the quad suggestions ladies (..is listening) me want moar!!!


----------



## nunu (Nov 24, 2010)

I bought the MAC pro longwear foundation in nc42 and absolutely love it  I want to try out the concealer next. What brushes are you using with the foundation?


----------



## j4lyphe (Nov 24, 2010)

The mua at my MAC said to only use brushes of synthetic fibres because the PLW will destroy ur natural bristle brushes (the foundation will collect into a ball in the natural hair). Hth


----------



## vintageroses (Nov 24, 2010)

nunu said:


> I bought the MAC pro longwear foundation in nc42 and absolutely love it  I want to try out the concealer next. What brushes are you using with the foundation?


  	I wanna try it tooo! but we don't have it here!  boo


----------



## DeepaBerar (Nov 25, 2010)

I use the #190 brush with the foundation and the 195 with the concealer. They're both synthetic. 

  	Deepa 

  	http://blog.deepaberar.com


----------



## angelynv (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey guys! I have put an FOTD in the Member FOTD forum - please check it out! I would love to get some constructive criticism from you all!

  	Thanks in advance!

  	xoxo

  	My Blog www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com


----------



## nunu (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for your recommendations 

  	Off to check out Angelynv's fotd.


----------



## angelynv (Dec 5, 2010)

HELP!! Am I losing my mind?? I just put an FOTD on the Member FOTD page - and now the whole Member FOTD section has vanished?!? Can you guys find it??

  	please help! LOL!

  	xoxo Angelynv

  	My Blog: www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com


----------



## angelynv (Dec 5, 2010)

angelynv said:


> HELP!! Am I losing my mind?? I just put an FOTD on the Member FOTD page - and now the whole Member FOTD section has vanished?!? Can you guys find it??
> 
> please help! LOL!
> 
> ...


	ok.. panic over.. feeling all silly now! sorry!


----------



## tarini (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, everyone! Im so happy I found this forum and particularly this thread.  

  	Okay... this is a really old thread, but I hope someone answers my questions. Im South Indian, I would really like some help with choosing foundation and basic makeup. I hate going to the department stores (mAcy's, et al), as I think the salespeople there no zilch about makeup. Ive bought various estee lauder lancome foundations only to realise how fake they look on my skin.   Ive just recentlyheard about MAC. Where could I possibly go to find colors and brands that suit my skin? I really need professional help, I think. Appreciate any help on this. Or if you told me how you yourself found makeup colors that suit you best. I dont want to keep wasting my money .


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 12, 2011)

---^

  	Honestly, I asked the MA's at the MAC counter. I'm not sure how to gauge your foundation shade without seeing your skin so they'd probably be best to ask. In my experience, the MA's at MAC know their stuff. I'm not sure about the other counters since I've never bothered to talk to them, ha.


----------



## angelynv (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey Tarini, welcome! Please read my post on how to choose the correct foundation on my blog http://frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com/2010/11/tips-and-tricks-how-to-choose-correct.html, I wrote a fairly long article on how to choose the correct shades.. I would say that MAC do a fantastic colour range for South Asian skins but they are not the only brand out there so it is definately worth shopping around! Anyhoo check out the article and let me know if you need any more advice.. good luck!

  	Ooh and for concealers, have any of you guys checked out Inglot cosmetics? They are like the Polish version of MAC, in that they have an amazing array of high quality cosmetics. I recently bought a palette of 6 shades of concealers (all with yellow undertones which are perfect for a lot of South Asian skintones) for just $25!! The concealers are very creamy and dry to a powder finish - I would say they are similar to Studio Sculpt concealers. Fantastic quality and the packaging is just so stylish! You guys must check out Inglot asap!


----------



## rosette (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi girls! I know that it's been a while since this thread has seen a lot of activity, but I wanted to say thanks so much for the 53 pages of awesome. This thread is literally THE reason I came across this website, and I love all the recommendations on here and can't wait to give them a try. I feel silly asking questions at the moment since you guys have probably already answered them, I just have to really go through the thread lol.

  	SO. I guess this is me introducing myself to the lovely ladies that still check back on here. My name is Rose, I'm nineteen, Indian , and so pumped to meet all of you!


----------



## Ziya (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi Tarini and Rose! Nice to meet you lovely ladies!! Ask away, I know the regulars have been a bit distracted but I'm sure they'll find their way back on here  

  	angely: Lovin the blog btw!

  	All: OMG was anybody dissapointed by Mickey Contractor? I know I was  I bought: Yash, Mehr and Gulabi l/s (all of which I LOVE) Siahi fluidline, Sur blush and the Athma quad (iffy about these three, thinking about returning!) le sigh..was SO EXCITED


----------



## starryskies (Jan 16, 2011)

Mickey Contractor collection i was SOOOO looking forward to.. drove all the way to the MAC store only to find out they aren't carrying it   apparently only 22 stores in the US have this collection..and i have no idea what to order if i haven't seen the product!  need recommendations from my NC40'ish desi friends here.. what do you recommend from this or any other collections out there?   

  	guys, if your local MAC store isn't carrying the collection.. plz be sure to email MAC and let them know that there are a HUGE number of desi people in the states and we want to see this in all the stores!

  	and where is DirtyPlum.. I MISS HER RECOMMENDATIONS !!!!


----------



## fieran (Jan 16, 2011)

Ziya said:


> Hi Tarini and Rose! Nice to meet you lovely ladies!! Ask away, I know the regulars have been a bit distracted but I'm sure they'll find their way back on here
> 
> angely: Lovin the blog btw!
> 
> All: OMG was anybody dissapointed by Mickey Contractor? I know I was  I bought: Yash, Mehr and Gulabi l/s (all of which I LOVE) Siahi fluidline, Sur blush and the Athma quad (iffy about these three, thinking about returning!) le sigh..was SO EXCITED


	Aww sorry to hear you weren't very happy with the Mickey Contractor collection.

  	I read about the Athma quad on one of the beauty blogs (http://www.adorableonyourvanity.com/2011/01/mac-athma-quad-provokes-my-athma-to-do.html) - it looks really nice. I have Cabon and Folie and they are really nice shadows. I think the Athma quad will make a good starter quad - or for easy smokey looks.

  	We aren't getting this collection in Norway - but I ordered a few items (oomph shadow and siahi fluidline) through a friend. Let's see how they turn out.


----------



## rosette (Jan 16, 2011)

Ziya said:


> Hi Tarini and Rose! Nice to meet you lovely ladies!! Ask away, I know the regulars have been a bit distracted but I'm sure they'll find their way back on here
> 
> angely: Lovin the blog btw!
> 
> All: OMG was anybody dissapointed by Mickey Contractor? I know I was  I bought: Yash, Mehr and Gulabi l/s (all of which I LOVE) Siahi fluidline, Sur blush and the Athma quad (iffy about these three, thinking about returning!) le sigh..was SO EXCITED


  	Thanks for the wonderful welcome Ziya! I couldn't tell you about the Mickey Contractor collection, my local MAC doesn't even carry it, and from what several of you are saying, I don't think I'll risk purchasing anything online either.

  	Bah. I was so looking forward to MC's stuff, the pictures looked delicious. Sigh.


----------



## starryskies (Jan 16, 2011)

Ziya said:


> Hi Tarini and Rose! Nice to meet you lovely ladies!! Ask away, I know the regulars have been a bit distracted but I'm sure they'll find their way back on here
> 
> angely: Lovin the blog btw!
> 
> All: OMG was anybody dissapointed by Mickey Contractor? I know I was  I bought: Yash, Mehr and Gulabi l/s (all of which I LOVE) Siahi fluidline, Sur blush and the Athma quad (iffy about these three, thinking about returning!) le sigh..was SO EXCITED


 
	Ziya, what made you not like the Siahi fluidline, Sur blush, and Athma quad?  share your thoughts..


----------



## Ziya (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought Siahi was going to be like mindblowing! (Temptalia's Christine LOVED it) but on the eye it was just...meh.. Same with Sur! I like it the best of my three 'reject' products but its not UBER pigmented (it applies fine on NC40 cheeks) I think its just the shades themselves, just not super unique. The athma quad had  A LOT of glitter fallout, like huge chunky glitter in the two lighter colors. The two darker colors are so dupeable. So sad I think I might keep sur though...not too sure. I hate returning stuff! but hey, at least that means more $$ for other far superior products from MAC's awesome lineup


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 17, 2011)

Ziya said:


> Hi Tarini and Rose! Nice to meet you lovely ladies!! Ask away, I know the regulars have been a bit distracted but I'm sure they'll find their way back on here
> 
> angely: Lovin the blog btw!
> 
> All: OMG was anybody dissapointed by Mickey Contractor? I know I was  I bought: Yash, Mehr and Gulabi l/s (all of which I LOVE) Siahi fluidline, Sur blush and the Athma quad (iffy about these three, thinking about returning!) le sigh..was SO EXCITED


 

  ...


----------



## jazmatazz (Jan 18, 2011)

I was disappointed with the MC collection too! The only thing I ended up getting was the double ended orange/yellow corrector (bought online). I haven't even had time to use it yet though. Karen from Makeup and Beauty Blog used the orange color first and then the yellow on top for her undereye area. I read an interview with MC and he recommended mixing the colors with foundation to achieve a perfect shade.

  	I'll report back when I finally use it 

  	Gana looked cool but I'm all about the Nars Albatross and seriously, that stuff lasts forever.


----------



## novellastar (Jan 19, 2011)

I loved the MC collection, bought both the lipsticks which look great on me, yash is the most perfect nude and it doesn't look too pinky which is what i have been wanting for some time. Looks great with strong eyes and this perfect nude lip for me. Meher is also great, i have never been fond of matte lipsticks but both look great. For the yash sometimes I put high tea ontop for a little sheen.


----------



## quelleerinq (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi! Newbie here! 
  	LOVING this thread so far (haven't read all 53 pages )
  	I'm Pakistani NC 42-44
  	Was seriously lacking makeup info for my skintone/features so I think this forum is fab!

  	Haven't checked out the MC collection yet but am pretty curious about it

  	Need a new nude lipliner btw, was using MAC's cremestick liner in sublime culture
  	works really well for me so am probably going to repurchase it, or does anyone have better recommendations?
  	used it with Shy Girl lipstick but realized I'm not a big fan of the cremesheen finish... Going to try a whole bunch of shades recommended in this thread, THANKS!


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 20, 2011)

...


----------



## quelleerinq (Jan 27, 2011)

thx for the tip girl! unfortunately they don't sell NYX here in the netherlands :[
  	I didn't get a lipliner but got that gorgeous nude lipstick from the mickey contracter collection: yash
  	pretty perfect nude lipstick for me if I say so myself!


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 28, 2011)

You are too gorgeous!!!


----------



## quelleerinq (Jan 29, 2011)

awww that's so sweet!! thank you!!
  	it's the magic of make-up


----------



## novellastar (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow that blush are you wearing! also what mac foundation are you.I think im about NC40 (ive never actually gone to mac to buy foundation, just the powder where im a NC40)


----------



## quelleerinq (Jan 29, 2011)

Most of the time I'm a NC42 but a good summer changes that into NC44 
  	I'm not wearing a MAC foundation on that picture btw, wearing Bobbi Brown's skin foundation in warm honey!
  	Blush = MAC's cream colour base in virgin isle - my fav!!


----------



## rosette (Jan 29, 2011)

quelleerinq said:


> Most of the time I'm a NC42 but a good summer changes that into NC44
> I'm not wearing a MAC foundation on that picture btw, wearing Bobbi Brown's skin foundation in warm honey!
> Blush = MAC's cream colour base in virgin isle - my fav!!


	Love the blush, girl! Thanks for sharing


----------



## smoohead (Feb 1, 2011)

Finding a foundation has to be my biggest challenge. Any of you girls have an issue with your face color being darker than the rest of you? Every foundation I use seems to either look ashy or too dark on me... *sigh*.


----------



## smoohead (Feb 1, 2011)

And yes, MC was a disappointment for me too. I like the quad since it looks so natural on me, and I liked Siahi too (photographs really well) and Sur is a nice natural colors on me. But I had to give away Yash l/s because it gave me concealer lips and Mehr l/s isn't too nice on me either... I could probably pull it off with a dark lipliner but I hate dark lipliners. I thought these lip colors would work for those of us with more pigmented lips, guess not. I already own Mocha and it looks orange on me and I didn't get Gulabi or any of the single shadows because my resolution this year to buy more wearable makeup.


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 2, 2011)

smoohead said:


> Finding a foundation has to be my biggest challenge. Any of you girls have an issue with your face color being darker than the rest of you? Every foundation I use seems to either look ashy or too dark on me... *sigh*.


 

....


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2011)

quelleerinq you are gorgeous! Totally loving Yash on you and i regret not getting it as im nc42 too!


----------



## rosette (Feb 2, 2011)

smoohead said:


> Yeah definitely got that issue (I'm guessing a lot of the girls do?) have you tried MAC Pro Longwear or NARS Sheer Glow, both are amazing foundations with good colour selections for South Asian/Middle Eastern/Hispanic etc. skin tones.
> I find that certain brands (like Lancome, Chanel) are usually death on our skin tones since they are either sooo pink or sooo orange, with no yellow-y goldenness. What do you usually wear?



 	For sure, I've definitely found a lot of foundations to be way too orange. 

  	Smoohead, I've had luck with the Estee Lauder Nutritious makeup in intensity 4.0. It goes on like a dream and doesn't break me out (HUGE concern for me, my skin is acne prone and super sensitive). It matches my skin tone perfectly. I will say that they have far fewer shades than MAC and NARS (the website says they only have 6 for this particular type of foundation), and it's a little too pricey for my liking. 

  	Good luck! I'm sure you'll find something to your liking soon


----------



## nunu (Feb 2, 2011)

MC was already sold out on the day of the launch. Why? because MA's kept things on hold for customers. So when i went to have a look at things I wasn;t sure i wanted (Gana highlight blush, Saffron es, Gulabi and Mehr lipsticks) Everything was sold out appart from Oomph eyeshadow. I wanted the blue fluidline too 

  	I did have the double ended concealer, Ooomph and Marvel es on hold.

  	I swatched Full Fuschia next to Gulabi and definetly liked Gulabi more, it had a reddish/pinky undertone to it but alas, it was on the display but sold out, just like everything else.

  	My next big haul is peackoky for sure!


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 2, 2011)

....


----------



## novellastar (Feb 2, 2011)

Me too! I am getting the same as you basically!


----------



## lojical1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Were there actually any foundations out with this collection? When I did a search for it online, a few blogs and sites stated there were some in between shades (like a nc43.5) but I didnt see it listed on the website. Whats the word on this?


----------



## nunu (Feb 3, 2011)

The foundations came out with the mickey contractor collection


----------



## angelynv (Feb 3, 2011)

Am I allowed to say that I have some Mickey Contractor and Cham Pale and Peacocky items if anyone needs to purchase? PM me (bought way too much, hubby hit the roof, need to purge quick! haha)


----------



## smoohead (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol @ need to purge =)

  	I also have pigmented lips and dark eyelids so colors show up darker on me than they do on everyone else. I really wanted to get "Unflappable" from the Peacocky Collection but I'm afraid it'll look black on my eyelids! I need to get into the habit of concealing all around my eyes.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 5, 2011)

don't know if you still have mehr, but you could try it with spice lip pencil...mehr looked a little off on me at first, so at first i tried it with a dark liner...but spice looks more natural. i know it doesn't seem like a logical match in terms of colour family, but for some reason it works!

  	i had the concealer lip problem with yash as well, but i haven't had a chance to play around with it at all to try and get it to work.




smoohead said:


> And yes, MC was a disappointment for me too. I like the quad since it looks so natural on me, and I liked Siahi too (photographs really well) and Sur is a nice natural colors on me. But I had to give away Yash l/s because it gave me concealer lips and Mehr l/s isn't too nice on me either... I could probably pull it off with a dark lipliner but I hate dark lipliners. I thought these lip colors would work for those of us with more pigmented lips, guess not. I already own Mocha and it looks orange on me and I didn't get Gulabi or any of the single shadows because my resolution this year to buy more wearable makeup.


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 12, 2011)

Does anyone that is nc40-42 use MUFE face&body?

  	When I realized that The Bay closed down the MUFE counter and that MAC had taken the whole space, I placed an order on Sephora and based my colour choice on swatches online. I chose Honey Beige 34 and my order is in the mail. Then I saw more swatches online and started freaking out that this could be too light. I also ordered the Full Cover concealer in Golden Beige 10. Do you guys think I made the right choice? I am south asian/caucasian, pink and yellow undertones, nc40-42, L'oréal sun beige, Lancôme bisque 6.


----------



## angelynv (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Smoohead! I have had similar problems in the past trying to find foundation which matches me in such a way as to create a natural finish and not have that weird line which differentiates between my neck and face! Quite simply living in the UK with the crappy weather year round means that I rarely get a tan on my body, yet my face can pick up a slight tan in just a little sun. I now wear No 7 anti dark spot sun protection cream in factor 30 year round. This prevents my skin on my face from tanning much at all so it means there isnt that much of a discrepancy between face and body colour. Secondly, I went through a search on a par with the Holy Grail (LOL!!) and detailed my trials to find the perfect foundation on my blog so please read and see if this is of any help (if you like what you see it would be cool if you subbed my blog also ! lol!) http://frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com/2010/11/tips-and-tricks-how-to-choose-correct.html

  	HTH!!

  	xxx

*My Blog: www.frivolousbyangel5ace.blogspot.com*


----------



## angelynv (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to say the foundie I decided on in the end was Nars Sheer Glow in Syracuse (I am NC42-43), the second best one I found was Armani Luminous Silk in I think no 8 (or 6.5) cant remember which and I also really liked Smashbox Healthy FX in medium 3. I also like to buff in  a matt bronzer (only a couple shades darker than my skin) around the temples and jaw line of my face to get more of a dimensional and natural look (I use NARS Laguna bronzer).


----------



## rahana (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi guys!
  	I'm new to specktra, and this is the first thread I've ever seen dedicated to desis on a makeup forum, and I'm so thrilled to find it! I need some serious help.

  	I'm a MUFE153/NC 40 and I'm trying to find more lip color to suit me. I have darkly pigmented lips- they are purple-brown, not pink. I have a hard time finding lipstick that suits me and my favorite shade has been discontinued (MAC Destined). I am on my last stick. 
  	It would be nice to find another color. Pinks don't suit me, and I like mattes and cremes. Frosty/glittery shades make me look strange.

  	Any recommendations would be welcome.


----------



## angelynv (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Rahana welcome! My sister in law (NC44)has really pigmented lips and her lips are lovely and full also so a lovely feature that she loves to accentuate and make a focus so she uses MAC Stripdown lipliner with any colours that may not show up well on their own. x


----------



## aradhana (Mar 15, 2011)

hi rahana
  	i had a look on makeupalley after reading your post to find out what Destined looked like. seems like a very pretty colour, though i can't think of any permanent mac lipsticks that are quite like it.
  	have you tried something like mac's taupe? i don't think it's  as dark as destined, but its a nice reddish brown matte shade.
  	how do you feel about purpley colours?



rahana said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm new to specktra, and this is the first thread I've ever seen dedicated to desis on a makeup forum, and I'm so thrilled to find it! I need some serious help.
> 
> I'm a MUFE153/NC 40 and I'm trying to find more lip color to suit me. I have darkly pigmented lips- they are purple-brown, not pink. I have a hard time finding lipstick that suits me and my favorite shade has been discontinued (MAC Destined). I am on my last stick.
> ...


----------



## rahana (Mar 16, 2011)

angelynv said:


> Hi Rahana welcome! My sister in law (NC44)has really pigmented lips and her lips are lovely and full also so a lovely feature that she loves to accentuate and make a focus so she uses MAC Stripdown lipliner with any colours that may not show up well on their own. x


	Ooh it looks interesting- the reviews look good and the color seems about right. I have put it on my list. Thanks!


----------



## rahana (Mar 16, 2011)

Aradhana,
  	I'm still sad about destined- the pictures don't do it justice. It's the same shade as terracotta pots they use in India. Oh well. Taupe makes me look dead. I've tried it but it's a bit too ashy for my skintone. I do like purple shades very much!


----------



## aradhana (Mar 16, 2011)

terracotta pots - that DOES sound nice... i can imagine the shade, but i don't think i have anything quite like that in my collection....
  	the closest thing i could find was a lip wax from armani, but even then i think it's more cocoa than terracotta. 

  	for purpley shades i think captive is really nice and very classic looking... i think it's a satin or something. (i'm a big fan of mattes and cremes myself)



rahana said:


> Aradhana, 		 			I'm still sad about destined- the pictures don't do it justice. It's the same shade as terracotta pots they use in India. Oh well. Taupe makes me look dead. I've tried it but it's a bit too ashy for my skintone. I do like purple shades very much!


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 17, 2011)

I loooove this thread. I've been silently following for a long time now lol, you guys have amazing recommendations! I'm bengali, NC42 

  	I'm looking for a blush for everyday, I've had my eye on margin, sunbasque, and peachtwist. Which do you guys think I should purchase since they're all pretty similar.


----------



## rahana (Mar 18, 2011)

I really like peachtwist, but the one I find myself reaching for lately is the Mighty Aphrodite from WW. It really pops, and you might be able to get it in stores or on ebay. It's simply gorgeous, and the darker shade is great for contouring.



nazih09 said:


> I loooove this thread. I've been silently following for a long time now lol, you guys have amazing recommendations! I'm bengali, NC42
> 
> I'm looking for a blush for everyday, I've had my eye on margin, sunbasque, and peachtwist. Which do you guys think I should purchase since they're all pretty similar.


----------



## rahana (Mar 18, 2011)

I found a few earthy shades at Bobbi Brown that look similar to destined, but I do want something new.
	I like the look of Captive a lot. Can't wait to try it out at the store.


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have MA! I'm actually a little disappointed with that purchase, it just didn't live up to the hype for me. But gorgeous color in the pan nonetheless How would you use it for contouring? I'm just starting to contour, and would love to know any extra tips!


----------



## rahana (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.temptalia.com/tutorial-contour-blush-highlighting-the-face

  	I pretty much do that, but I use the darker color in the MA compact instead of bronzer for my cheekbones. Bronzer makes me look too orange.



nazih09 said:


> I have MA! I'm actually a little disappointed with that purchase, it just didn't live up to the hype for me. But gorgeous color in the pan nonetheless How would you use it for contouring? I'm just starting to contour, and would love to know any extra tips!


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow would have never thought of that! Thanks, I'll be trying it sometime this weekend


----------



## starryskies (Apr 26, 2011)

hey guys,

  	summer is here, how are you all making your look more summery?  i've been using more coral colors.. and trying to keep the focus on nice glowy skin.  what is everyone else doing to suit the season


----------



## sindu3 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey Zerin! I love reading your posts on this thread! You're awesome. I'm in the same boat as your are........I don't know any desis that are crazy and Obsessed with makeup like we are! I need someone close to my skintone to go MAC/Sephora shopping with me. I don't trust the MUA at those stores only because I feel that they always say things look good on me when it really doesn't. I'm from Toronto as well. Lemme know if you're interested   What bronzer do you use? I've tried so many and can't seem to be satisfied with one   Take care and looking forward to ur reply


----------



## serendipity14 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello

  	I wanted to ask you for blush recommendations if that is okay.  I use a lot of MAC neutrals...

  	MY SKIN COLOUR BACKGROUND

*Face powder* -  medium dark mineralize skin finish natural  & C40 studio fix
*Cover ups *
	Face Body Foundation -
	Select cover up - NC 45
	Select moisture cover - NW30
	Studio Finish Concealer - NC 45
	Studio Touch Up Stick - NC 42

*Eyes* - I have:
  	Woodwinked
  	Arena
  	Hush
  	Clue
  	Satin Taupe

*Lips:*
  	Back to Del Rio
  	Hug Me
  	Freckle Tone
  	Twig
  	Viva Glam V

*Gloss:*
  	Lustreglass
	Viva Glam V
	Lust

*Liners:*
  	Plum Royale
	Hover
	Honey B.
	Plum
	Beurre

  	I am looking for a blush that does not have that sparkle to it...more mat...I tried Bobbi Brown but its tooooo pigmented

  	I have sunbasque, Nars Orgasm and Mocha but the Mocha is old so it not picking up...

  	What can you recommend for a nice natural blush without shimmer?????

  	I am thinking of buying / checking this summer:
  	Soba, Ricepaper, Soft Brown, Sable
  	Nymphette, Lychee Luxe, Deelight
  	Syrup, Plumful, Vegas Volt
  	Subculture, pink treat


  	Any Thoughts??

  	THANK YOU KINDLY IN ADVANCE!


----------



## sharon7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi

  	Hope someone can help.

  	I am Indian NC42 and still new to makeup.

  	Can anyon recommend:

  	red lipstick - i dont wear eyeshadow as I have no confidence so can anyone recommend a red lipgloss/lipstick for me to begin with?

  	eyeshadow - as I am learning to apply e/s, can anyone recommend an all over colour (my lids are darker than my face) - something to apply all over as I cant yet apply different shades.

  	many thanks

  	s


----------



## rahana (Jul 25, 2011)

sharon7 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope someone can help.
> 
> ...



 	Hi Sharon!
  	I'm an NC 40/42, and I find that matte earthy reds and nude shades look better on me. I like MAC Destined, but that's been discontinued. My most recent favorite is rose velvet from Revlon- it's more of a nude but suits my coloring.
  	For eyeliner I like MAC's Smoky Heir best. I tend to stick to purple or dark blue shades over black or brown- they're good for professional environments but bring out my eyes better than black does.
  	My go-to eyeshadows: Urban Decay's Naked Palette. I use it for every single look and there's plenty of shades in there you can use for all over color.
  	In the US, wet n' wild has some nice e/s if you don't want to spend much but want to see what shades suit you- I use their Knock On Wood trio quite a bit.


----------



## sharon7 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Rahana

  	Thank you so much for this - I had  a look for Revlon but couldnt find the colour - perhaps its not available in the UK? Can you recommend any other from MAC at all?

  	Apart from the naked palette, can you recommend any all over eyeshadows?

  	S


----------



## rahana (Jul 26, 2011)

sharon7 said:


> Hi Rahana
> 
> Thank you so much for this - I had  a look for Revlon but couldnt find the colour - perhaps its not available in the UK? Can you recommend any other from MAC at all?
> 
> ...


  	MAC creme-in-your-coffee appears to be a good match for rose velvet according to temptalia.
  	For e.s., I like sable, but if you're just getting one to start out with, I'd say get shroom or brule to highlight your brow line and tear ducts. When I wear light makeup I prefer to just highlight those areas instead of an all over shade, and then apply liner. It opens my eyes more.

  	If you're just starting out, you should check out oxfordjasmine's channel on youtube- I really like her videos. She's based in the UK, so you will be able to find the products she uses quite easily, I imagine. Gossmakeupartist is pretty good as well.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 11, 2012)

serendipity14 said:


> Studio Touch Up Stick - NC 42
> 
> I am looking for a blush that does not have that sparkle to it...more mat...I tried Bobbi Brown but its tooooo pigmented
> 
> ...


  	Hi,

  	I would recommend Desert Rose, Gingerly, Sincere as good everyday matte MAC blushers. 

  	I think Nymphette and Subculture will be too light for your skintone so you should try them before you buyy them!

  	Hope that helps x


----------



## highonmac (Jun 16, 2012)

HI ladies! Its been a really, really, really long time since I tuned into specktra! I've been trying to catch up on the past posts! *phew* @*serendipity14* I think you should look into Arena. Its a really pretty highlight colour and is a little underated IMO. As for blush, gingerly and fleur power are gorg.


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

looks amaaazzing on u? u use any lip liner? it washes me out, so need to get it to work for me


----------



## shaista1985 (Jul 4, 2012)

this thread needs reserructed! lol


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree!!


----------



## nazih09 (Jul 12, 2012)

Agreed! This thread was so helpful and fun to go through lol!


----------



## bimala (Jul 12, 2012)

wow I just have to say this thread was so helpful to me! NC42-43 Indian here.


----------



## zenvi (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey everyone... I was wondering, for someone who's a MAC mineralize satinfinish NC 37, how is the Urban Decay Naked 2 palette ? Would it be better to buy the original Naked palette or get the Naked 2 for someone with our skin tone ?


----------



## nazih09 (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the original naked palette is much more flattering on our skintone  especially if you are yellow based


----------



## califabulous (Oct 31, 2012)

zenvi said:


> Hey everyone... I was wondering, for someone who's a MAC mineralize satinfinish NC 37, how is the Urban Decay Naked 2 palette ? Would it be better to buy the original Naked palette or get the Naked 2 for someone with our skin tone ?


  	original naked palette is my vote.  the MA at UD said the same....


----------



## Sojourner (Dec 13, 2012)

Anyone know what happened to Zerin? I love her blog but she hasn't posted in forever, hope she's ok


----------



## LatteGoodness (Dec 26, 2013)

smoohead said:


> Finding a foundation has to be my biggest challenge. Any of you girls have an issue with your face color being darker than the rest of you? Every foundation I use seems to either look ashy or too dark on me... *sigh*.
> 
> Yeah definitely got that issue (I'm guessing a lot of the girls do?) have you tried MAC Pro Longwear or NARS Sheer Glow, both are amazing foundations with good colour selections for South Asian/Middle Eastern/Hispanic etc. skin tones.
> 
> I find that certain brands (like Lancome, Chanel) are usually death on our skin tones since they are either sooo pink or sooo orange, with no yellow-y goldenness. What do you usually wear?


  Yeah, Lancome and Estee Lauder cater almost exclusively to caucasian customers (like the rest of us don't exist!)  It really irritates me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I stick with MAC, but a lot of people recommend MUFE too.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Dec 26, 2013)

I think Naked 1 pallette is the best.

  I'm NC40, so I definitely need to use UDPP as a base to make the colors really pop.  Another way to make them pop (my lids are a lot darker than the rest of my face, most people think I already have eyeshadow on when I don't!) is to use either white eye liner to fill in the entire lid, or fill it in with concealer (I use MAC SF concealer in NC35).

  On a slightly different note, I am floored at how popular this thread became! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I totally forgot about it a few years ago and just recently thought about it again.  I have spent literally 2 straight days to peruse thru every post, and I've learned a ton.  I have a running list of all the MAC (and others) stuff that I want to get!  I hope this thread keeps going, seems like it slowed to almost a stop here lately.

  Now for my current obsession: I am really late in the game on this one, but I absolutely LOVE Ruby Woo lipstick.  It is freaking amazing and I was looking for a bright red lippy for so long, up until my friend who is also brown was wearing Ruby Wu and I was like wow, what is that you're wearing!  I heard that it's very similar to Riri Woo from Rihanna's line (one of them, I can't keep up with them all).  Speaking of, any of y'all try out her collection?  I want them all, but they're always sold out.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Dec 23, 2014)

This thread died, boo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Anyone try the NYX butter lipsticks, or the matte ones?  Not sure if those are the same.  Ulta has a 20% off sale going on right now, so I may try them...

  Latest obsession though?  It's this random off-brand lip paint from Ulta called Wonder Lip Paint by J. Cat Beauty, in Mad Splatter.  It is a gorgeous dark red/fuscia color which really flatters my skin tone.  It's a little drying so I would recommend a primer or lip balm underneath, but it sticks like NO OTHER.  Well worth the $5!  I'd recommend a lip liner also if you have feathering issues, but thankfully I don't (yet?)

  Come on people, let's get this thread going again!  What is your latest makeup obsession?


----------



## nt234 (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello! I'm Indo-Trinidadian & NC 42. I've tried the NYX matte lipsticks in Copenhagen and one of the nudes that I can't remember off the top of my head. I love Copenhagen, I dared to wear it to Disney once and it lasted me throughout the day. I only needed a touch-up after I had some hot chocolate, but to my surprise, the hot cocoa hadn't turned it into a mess all over my lips. The nude one is alright, it reminds me of Limecrime's Cashmere on me, but I think I like Cashmere more. I want to try some of the other colours, but the ones I want are always sold out when I check ULTA online and in stores.  

  My latest obsessions are Colourpop Cosmetics shadow in Game Face, Kat Von D's Everlasting Love Liquid Lipstick in Lolita (new formula - it's more brown so it's the perfect nude on me!), and Dose of Colors' Berry Me. I also absolutely love Limecrime's Utopia velvetine...the colour is SO stunning and I think it's flattering for all who love bright pink!


----------

